# The Gourmet Pizza Girls - Part 1



## GIAToo

Hi,

This is a thread for a group of lovely ladies who met up at the Gourmet Pizza Company in July 2010 and want to keep in regular contact with their news and chat and fears and hopes and dreams.  

I will let them know the thread is here and we can keep up to date with eachother and I will organise the next meet up.   

Lots of love 
GIA Tooxxxx


----------



## victoria99

Brilliant idea Gia   I do have to say that the low AMH thread has gotten so busy that I found that I was getting stressed trying to keep up.  So I ended up abandoning it outside of looking for a few of you to see how you're getting on.

Would love to meet up again especially as my nausea is all gone and I can eat a horse now (though in small evenly spaced meals).   

Take good care,
Calgary


----------



## GIAToo

Hello Calgary!
Sorry my PM was so brief (not least 'cos I hit the send button before I had finished   ), but I had a nightmare trying to do a group message and in the end, I text a lot of people! Hopefully they'll be along soon enaough.  I'm sure I've forgotten someone.....

I will see when others want to meet up - my nausea kicked in with a vengeance yesterday, so I won't be eating much if this carries on    Hopefully a good sign though.  Glad to hear yours has gone   

I had kind of abandoned the low AMH thread too and Sa11en and I had discussed starting up a new one.

Chat soon
GIA Tooxxx


----------



## PaddyGirl

Please count me in too girls (although I know I didn't actually make the first meet    ) 

Paddyxxxxx


----------



## Guest

Bookmarking.... But good to see some familiar names. I'll probably pop in & out of low Amh thread... But u guys are my strength at the moment. Xxx


----------



## Fraggles

Hi Paddygirl I didn't make the first meet either but thanks for your message GiaToo. 

It has been a while since i posted on low amh thread as have been taking a sabbatical from FF as I was in need of getting out more and then was so out of touch on low amh didn't know where or how to start posting again. But would love to meet up and what a great idea.

xx


----------



## Guest

Hi Fraggles - long time no hear!! Hopefully this thread will keep us better in touch and able to support and be supported by people who we know well and who know us too.

Cal - great to hear from you too!! Glad things are going OK,but sorry to hear about feeling sick...part of the joys of being preggers though, eh?

Gia - sorry to hear about ur sickness too....but actually I'm secretly thrilled too coz it's all symptoms of a normal pregnancy!! yay!! When u going for scan? Is mum going with you?

Learning Review day today - or parents evening which lasts all day! Had so much paperwork to prepare to get ready for it and as it's the last day of term I'm dead on my feet!!  But...a week off hooray!!!  Got a couple of riding lessons booked which I'm really looking forwards to, plus catching up with my nephews and some friends. I should hopefully have some more time to post properly.

Doc was supposed to call me this week but haven't heard anything yet. He said to call on Monday if he hadn't got back to me...hoping he'll be a bit more positive this time.

Lots of love to you all

Sonia
xxx


----------



## tiara

hey girls.....

Hi calgary, Fraggles     

I am glad us gals can catch up, but I also don't want to abandon my thread, as these gals needs us, like I needed you lot when i was first dg.....so I will chat on both......

good I dea Gia my love...ta for the text.

Hugs as ever

Txxx

Oh SOnia, I hate review days...


----------



## GIAToo

Tiara - I don't want to abandon the thread either, although personally I don't feel I can give much hope to people who are still trying to conceive with their OE and a low AMH   

I will happily answer questions ad-hoc, but I wanted to talk about more than treatment.

GIa Tooxxx


----------



## GIAToo

Sorry if I sound defensive,    but I was asked to set this thread up and I do feel a bit mean about it, but this is the right place to continue great friendships too for those that have met. 

Am feeling very tearful and emotional today and apart from still feeling nauseus don't feel pregnant at all and the 3WW to my first scan is getting to me    

xxx


----------



## PaddyGirl

Gia, I think I know where you're coming from. Lets see if I can put this down in words without loosing the meaning.... 

I would not like to abandon the old thread either, and I won't, but I'm also going down the DE route now and ontop of that I've been struggling to keep up with everyone recently and to feel a part of it still. Of course, I'll be very happy to answer any questions I can, although I'm not the most knowlegdable of us gals, but like Gia I've also missed our general chit chat about our life outside IF. Sometimes it's nice to 'have a bit of both' so to speak and you feel like you are really getting to know people. 

Has that come across right?      I do hope so. 

Hope you pick up as the day goes on Gia... at least it's friday which is always a nice bonus    And although they are not necessarily the nicest of symptoms your emotions and nausea are signs that your pg is ticking along just nicely   

Fraggles.... lets see if we can do better next time eh    

Sonia... just get through today and then you can wallow in a whole week off!  How wonderful.  Glad to see you're still enjoying the horseriding too.    

Hi Calgary... so good to see you on here too    

Catch you ladies later 
Paddy xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## victoria99

Hey everyone!

Tiara - I think the old thread is awesome but like Paddy and Gia I feel like I'm in a different space having gone the DE route. So glad that you're still 'Momma' of that thread. It's brought untold hope and support to so many!

And here here to talking about things other than fertility!!  Though, of course that does come in regularly. (I do have to admit that once I got my head around DE I suddenly felt as if I had had a HUGE weight taken off my shoulders. I think with a POF diagnosis and so much negativity around OEIVF it was such a huge relief to meet people who would tell me - of course DE will work, you're the best type of candidate!  (I do realize that it's not that easy for everyone, but it's definitley got a hell of a higher chance of working!) It also meant that I could stop obsessing, once I chose a clinic, and just work with the schedule. I would say that as soon as I got news of my donor my quality of life improved 1000X!!  And having just felt my little bubs kick over the last few days has made it all that much more perfect. As Pipster once said, these are really the kids I was meant to have!

Gia - sorry that you're not feeling well. I had nausea until 15 weeks though found that as long as I just kept eating I could keep it at bay. The hormone rush is interesting too!  At least you've the weekend very shortly! Is there any way you could push up your scan just a bit so as to get in earlier? One great tip I got was to go to my hospital's EPU which has an open door clinic in the morning and tell them that I desperately needed a reassurance scan and twice now I've gotten one. It's made things so much easier especially when I had slight bleeds early on.

Sonia - a full week off! That's fantastic and hopefully the thought of it and the horseback riding are making your long Friday go that much faster!

Paddy and Fraggles - have a fantastic Friday afternoon.......weekend is so close......

AFM - some of you may recall my hugely  successful Ebay run last autumn where I made over £1200!! Yay for me. Well I've decided that there's no time like the present to continue decluttering and it's really become my hobby of choice this year (funny I know). I'm on an Ebay thread on another site that was actually really helpful with tips and encouragement: http://forums.moneysavingexpert.com/showthread.php?p=41290232&posted=1#post41290232 In January I made £270 after all fees! I've set a goal for at least £1000 this year as I have smaller items to get rid of. I have to say that I love getting rid of stuff. It's so cathartic! My DH is thrilled too as it keeps me from being a total workaholic especially as work has picked up recently. I've basically replaced my 5xweek gym outing with Ebaying  . (I've been told by all the doctors, consultants and midwives that I shouldn't even attempt to do any of the workouts I used to. Also, as I had knee surgery just before my ET I started off with 8wks of crutches so that helped to ease me into slowing down. Now that I'm 25lbs heavier, feel weird - I'm a athletic woman in a pregnant body - and have that 'wonderful' relaxin hormone coursing through me I've had to be more careful than ever as I've twisted my other knee a few times.

I also have to say that I've been balking at my MW recommendation that I not fly after 24weeks - I thought I could until 32! So my trip to Finland in April may have to be of the 'trains, ferries & automobiles' sort as it looks as if it'll take me 2 days to get there without flying - Yikes!

Paddy or Sonia, I don't know if you two are researching clinics for ED I would definitely suggest my clinic, Procreatec, in Madrid. They have great success rates and are run by an American doctor who moved there in her late teens. It's inexpensive compared to many of the Spanish clinics at 5900 Euros. They found me a donor within 3mos though many get in within a month or two - I was adamant that she had to be over 173cm and university educated (figured I could only ask for a few things so I might as well be specific) so it took a little longer. Also, because I had tried IVF with OE I was able to just send them all my blood tests and so DH and I only had to make 1 trip to Madrid.

Ok, best get back to work as I've finished my lunch now (early of course hehe).

take good care,
Calgary

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that fertilityfriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## Fraggles

Hi All


Well I am feeling really positive. Had a tough end to last year with dad passing away but passed my masters but felt fertility and the virtual world was overtaking my life and had no time for a social life in the real world.


I am now feeling a little in control but as I know Calgary is far enough away not to hit me with a pillow   I have decided to train to be a hypnobirthing practioner and to do hypnotherapy for fertility so feel I have some direction and control. I am already a qualified hypnotherapist, life coach and psychotherapist but feel infertility sucks but think (fingers crossed) that I would find it really rewarding helping others who have had difficulty on this journey.


Enough about me.


Sonia a full week off sounds absolutely bliss.


I finish work on a thursday night but do my counselling on friday mornings but know I am finished by friday lunch time which is a treat. Anyone who might live in the Dartford type area and fancies meeting for lunch one friday let me know.


Calgary good for you I look at ebay and run as have no idea how to start so any tips please pass them on.


Tiara I took think the thread is awesome but after playing hookie from FF I came back and had lost track of everything.


Yes Paddygirl next time lucky. 


Sonia, Tiara review days sound tiring.


xxxx


----------



## PaddyGirl

fraggles... just wanted to say I'm sorry to hear about your dad    That must have been a horrible time for you x  
but hey clever clogs... a masters eh    Well done!    It's good that you are going out there and venturing into the real world again. I soooooo need to do this. Sounds like you are very focussed and strong. I have started a Zumba class, just once a week with a friend. I enjoy it and for that hour I can only think of where my feet should be going and nothing else    I know that doesn't sound very exciting compared with starting a new career but its a start. What with caring for mum and dad here now I can't really think about going back to work but I am starting to make a point of getting some 'me' time and taking some outside interests again. 

Calgary.... pleeease pass on any tips re ebay. I do remember your £1200 bonus from last year!    I have loads of stuff I could sell,I just need to get it up and running. And yes, I am researching DE clinics but not really getting very far. Thank you for your recommendation. I'm impressed by how quickly they found you a donor, thats good.  The waiting list at LWC London is long. We registered back in March last year and obviously, as yet, haven't heard anything more. I might well be picking your brain about Procreatec later    (And Gia about Refrofit!) 

Hows everyone's day been then?  Sonia, have you finished yet?  And I'm guessing that Tiara is off next week too  God a whole week off, lovely! 
Gia.. how are you feeling now hon?    

Right then... got two fur-babies to feed. I'm getting the look now as it's approaching 4pm. Do they come fitted with internal clocks or something!   

Byeee for now
paddy xxx


----------



## Fraggles

Paddy Girl It is hard caring for mum and dad. I moved back in with my parents as couldn't afford rent when doing course so getting back on my feet so can move out some time. It is tough but zumba it is a great start. Work isn't that important family are. Just if I am going to a single mom I need to think creatively about earning potential and flexible hours.

PG I am a reprofit girl too. Hoping to have last chance saloon OE in the next few months. I am unsure how long de takes but i have also been to serum in Athens who are fab and Penny so cares. If you go to Reprofit you can fairly quickly get dfet I think and if you go to Serum I think they do tandem cycles and have a back up for those have deivf so if you can move quickly or want to move quickly that is an option. Let me know if you want either email address. Here's link to info on Serums embryo adoption and back up embryo program fyi http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=235525.0

Yes furbabies have internal clock as my cat is sitting miaowing where's my dinner.

xx


----------



## victoria99

Just a quickie before I start my next meeting - Paddy - why don't you just go ahead and sign up with Reprofit.  They have a GREAT reputation but I;ve heard that the DE wait is 1 yr!! so you may want to just get on and then later do your research.


----------



## Guest

Glug glug glug.... That's the wine being poured. Lol.


----------



## Fraggles

Does it taste good? What sort?


----------



## PaddyGirl

Morning ladies   
    What a miserable day!  It's pouring here. 

What has everyone got planned for the weekend then?  Last night we popped down to our local for a couple of drinks... Mmmm. I see I wasn't the only one to indulge either!   

Today DH is working so I'm pretty much on my own. Well, mum and dad are here in their annexe so i do have company but you know what I mean. Looking at the weather though I think I might have a day inside watching my fave tv (make the most of actually having control of the remote. Can I even remember how it works    ) 

Fraggles and Calgary, thanks for the onfo and advice on those clinics. I ran it passed DH last night and hopefully we can go through it some more tomorrow. 

Right, off to make me some brekkie now. Fancy poached egg on toast. 
No doubt I'll be back later xxxxxx


----------



## tiara

Girls I am happy we are on here too....Please dont get defensive...I cant keep up with my thread too. I am glad is is helping lots of girls.... 
I do miss our chats too.




Hugs


Tx


----------



## Fraggles

Hi

Well I headed out to the theatre with GiaToo and what a fabulous show and a perfect thing to do on a horrible wet afternoon.

How is everyone else?

X


----------



## PaddyGirl

Hi girlies

Hope everyone is ok    

Having a lazy Sunday today. Roast chicken is in the oven and it smells divine and I'm just about to pour myself a G&T while I prepare the veg. The dogs and DH are watching tv together, some load of rubbish but it keeps them quiet    

What show did you see at the theatre Fraggles? It's nice that you and Gia are close together and can easily meet up like that. 

Love to everyone else.

Paddy xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Fraggles

Hi

It's only the second time I have met GiaToo! We went to a meet up last weekend and on the way walking back to the station I saw Southwark Playhouse so looked it up on line and saw a show that looked good so just posted to see if anyone fancied coming. I love the theatre so am usually up for going. And being such a grotty weather day it was the perfect way to spend the weekend.

Am going to bro and sister in laws house for roast dinner tonight. Yum. And just made some delicious soup. Yum again.

How's everyone else this weekend?
xx


----------



## tiara

Massive domestics with me and hubby all weekend, we are talking about having an official break? all fun hey ho!
 
Hugs to all
   
Fraggles...I love going to the theatre too.


----------



## victoria99

Oh Tiara     - Sending you all my very best for the  best possible outcome!


----------



## GIAToo

*Tiara *- I'm so sorry that you're having such a tough time at home hun     Can't imagine how hard all this is for you alongside all the IF stuff and not liking your job.  If there's anything I can do, let me know.  Funnily enough, Fraggles and I went to see Stephen Sondheim's Company which (as you may know) is all about how difficult marriage is, and how good it can be, but mostly the former! Or maybe that's just the way I perceive the show......  

*PaddyGirl *- I nearly drove up to your place this morning when you were talking about your roast dinner - I LOVE roast dinner, especially chicken with stuffing (did you have stuffing? NO! Dont tell me!  ) I bet you had apple crumble and ice cream too eh?  Reprofit waiting list for Donor Eggs is 9/10 months (it was when I signed up) and for donor embryos it's 5/6 months. There is also Gycentrum Ostrava in CZ and Isida in Ukraine who were both on my shortlist and I don't think either have a waiting list for DEs. Prices very good too. Happy to chat to you anytime about Reprofit or what I know about the others. Serum has an excellent reputation too, but I decided against them for my own reasons which I'm happy to tell you too.

*Calgary* - can I ask what kind of things you have managed to sell on ebay? I have loads of stuff I could sell, but I keep thinking most of it is tat that no-one would buy. Tahnks for the tip on the EPU and getting scans - to be honest after my 7 weeks scan I was hoping that I could get another one (a dating scan?) at about 9/10 weeks  I know I'll be worried and it would save a bit of cash eh?? I only get relief on the nausea when I eat too, but I can't eat from the minute I get up to minute I go to bed....can I? I've actually lost weight this week 

Before I forget - *MOMITO* sends her love and hopes to be online sometime soon. She is travelling on a buying trip with DH at the mo 

*Fraggles* - hope you've had a good day 

*Lady Sonia* - how was the morning after the night before then hun ??   Hope you have a fab week and get to have some "me" time.

AFM - as I may have mentioned the nausea has been pretty rough this week and I did get a bit tearful wondering how I was going to hide it at work, but I'll try and take each day as it comes. Biggest worry is that I am a terrible liar and if anyone asked me directly if I was pg I'm not sure I could lie. Being single, I guess they are less likely to jump to that conclusion eh?  
AM really busy with working full time and rehearsing now 4 times a week, but we did a run through of Acts 1 and 2 today and my part is really not that onerous, plus I managed to belt out my big number even though my lungs are not at full capacity yet. Still taking the antibiotics. On about 18 tablets a day, which makes me want to gag! Only 6 more sleeps until the first scan. I hope I'll relax a little bit if that shows all ok, but experience tells me I won't 

Right off to watch Dancing on Ice and eat more things......

Lots of love to you all 
GIA Tooxxx


----------



## Fraggles

Can I say my stomach hurts and I have eaten too much roast dinner. Ouch

And I had delicious homemade stuffing with my roast chicken, parsnip, etc.

Calgary, perhaps you could give us a "coaching session" on how to see stuff on ebay at our next lunch.


Tiara hugs honey. xxx

Where do you live?

F x


----------



## tiara

Thanks you lovely ladies.....


Hey Gia you must be wonder women,working so hard and feeling ill hun......when you said 6 sleeps i felt all excited hun....


Fraggles I dont live far from warrington...I live in cheshire hun?a northern lass!!!


Calgary, when is your due date, so so happy for ya hun




Paddy you are a domestic goddess, a lovely chicken sunday lunch...




Hubby and I are lead separate lives under the same roof for a while, just to get our heads round this really tough decision.....I am sure it is all for a reason...I feel relieved as I cant take being blamed for how SH*t everything is......so I will take each day as it comes, and see what happens...


love ya all


Txxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Fraggles

So T does this call for a Gourmet Pizza Girl Intervention to arrange a meet up somewhere? Could you get to London or would anyone be up for say meeting halfway like Birmingham for a bit of shopping, lunch and theatre - Birmingham will have a theatre won't they? I am going to be in Manchester in October.

If you are interested and need to get out and just do stuff I belong to something called Spice London but there is also a Spice Manchester. I recently joined because I just want to meet new interesting people and do fun things that perhaps my friends wouldn't want to do. You know how it is as you get older you don't meet new people so much and after my rough six months I have discovered a joie de vivre and want to do so much. I figure if I have nothing planned one weekend and fancy going out I can book to do one of the many events they have organised. I will meet new people, (some I will click with others not), have a good time, get out of the house, do something different and the worse that can happen is I will have a laugh and a good story to tell. I had a friend who lived in your neck of the woods and when she came back from overseas she joined up and was always doing something. I should add if you are worried it is NOT A DATING AGENCY it is for like minded people - both singles and couples. They have a group in Manchester too so here is the link if you want to get out. http://www.spicemcr.com/home?handshaked=true. May not be for you but you can always decide if you fancy it.

Is GiaToo arranging a meet up already? Said to GiaToo yesterday that I think I am coming out in phantom pregnancy symptoms in sympathy cos my brain and memory at the moment are like mush.

F x


----------



## PaddyGirl

Oh Tiara I'm sorry that you're going through such a bad time. Maybe 'time out' will help you both though and some distance will help ease the tension. I'm also a strong believer in things happening for a reason, you might have to go through this to appreciate and realise what it is that you want and need now.    As you say, just take things one day at a time and be kind to yourself. We're all here for you   

Gia... how are you feeling today hon?  I can't imagine having a constant nausea feeling all the time    Have to say I'm not very good with that sort of thing. Try to nibble on ginger biscuits, they are meant to help.  Had to laugh when you said about roast chicken dinners    My DH is the same, he'd have it seven days a week if he could   . If I suggest something different on a Sunday he almost starts to hyperventilate!!      
For some reason I thought the waiting list for Reprofit was shorter than that    Not sure where I got that from. But anyway, it wouldn't hurt for me to register now as we could do with saving a bit more money first before we start arranging and booking things. Thankyou for info on the clinics and I will be picking your brain from time to time if thats ok. I am drawn to Reprofit,  however I shouldn't rule out some of the others before I've even looked at them. 

Fraggles... glad you enjoyed your roast too!    

Hi Momito... happy travelling!    

Sonia...  hope your enjoying your holiday. Did you have that nice feeling last night (no, not that!!!!    ) when you know that you don't have to get up in the morning for work. I used to love that. 

Calgary... hope you had a lovely weekend hon.    

AFM... well apart from slaving away in the kitchen I didn;t do much at all yesterday. In fact, it was a pretty lazy weekend    Me and DH did go out with the boys (for anyone else reading this, I'm referring to our dogs, not sons!) yesterday which was really nice. But oh my god, the mud!!!    I had my wellies on and thank god that I did. And as for Barney and Paddy, well, I don't think there was an inch left on either of them which was clean!!  

A nice weekend though. 

Right, time to get going....  

Have a nice day ladies
Love Paddy xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## tiara

Fraggles lovely to hear you back on form again hun..... yeah my friend up here is a member of spice, she does loads with them....


Yeah I am thinking of coming down to london soon....for my Birthday...next month, I want to see the new Wizard of Oz musical...sad I know, but I am a kid at heart and I have always wanted to play Dorothy....      so watch this space.


Lady SOnia we will sort out a meet up soon.  


Paddy I am getting ready to do the same muddy dog walk...eek!!!!!


Hugs as ever


Txxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Guest

Oh Tiara....      I'm so sad that life is dealing you a big pile of poo at the moment!! What can I do for you?  Yay for the wizard of oz though...shall we all go? We could do the matinee and then have an early dinner after?  Ur welcome to stay at mine. xxxx


Fraggles - are you a London girl too? For some reason I thought you were part of the Northern posse.  


Paddy - girl after me own heart doing a roast dinner...me too!! The joys of a sunday roast is that there's always way too much for me and DH so we end up having roast dinner on Mondays too!!   


Gia - Cal - hope ur both feeling ok and not too sick...any excuse to eat though eh ladies?


Today is the first day of the hols and feeling quite chilled already, although I hate this grey weather!!  Got a riding lesson booked for 2pm - very nervous as the last time I took a tumble.  But kind of excited too as it makes me forget everything.  When I get back I'm gonna call GP as he was supposed to get back to me last week after speaking with his gynae friend. 


Catch up again later.


Much hugs to you all


Sonia
xxx


----------



## PaddyGirl

Only me again... 

had a nightmare of a day, just need to off load and rant a bit. 

Started this morning when mum casually informed me that she's been bleeding, down below    Apparently this started last Thursday.  And in their wisdom, she had got dad to wash through her panties so that I wouldn't notice!  Don't get me wrong, it's not gushing away from her but it's enough and at 74 it's got to be something not quite right. 
Next came the battle to get her to the doctors. Firstly she flatly refused, point blankly. Then she relented and agreed that I could call the doctor but she wanted him to come here.    After endless going round in circles she finally agreed to go to the surgery but this was only after having called her sister on the phone to get her opinion first!    Anyway, at least we got there in the end. 
So in we go, the doctor was so lovely but if I thought getting her to the doctors was hard, it was nothing compared to getting her to agree to an internal !!  Finally we got a yes but only if a lady doctor performed it. Fair enough. 
It turns out that she has a polyp. Have I spelt that right?  Dr is going to refer her to gynae dept and we'll go from there. Drs did reassure us that it is nothing to worry about and our good old friend Mr Google has also helped in that dept!   

Next came mums hair appt this afternoon. That has been a combination of getting the wheelchair out of the car, in the pouring rain, getting mum out of the car, me getting soaking wet, mum had the brollie up over her but that meant I couldn't see where I was going and naturally I managed to hit every pot-hole and curb going      It stopped raining briefly whilst I waited for mum to be finished and, yes, you've guessed it, it poured down again as we left the shop. 

And now I'm home and I keep staring at the chilled bottle of wine which is sitting in the fridge. It is soooo shouting my name, can you hear it. 

Truly hope you girlies have had a nicer, more relaxed day than myself. 

Rant is now over. 
Love to you all 
Paddy xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## tiara

paddy hun sounds like a nightmare.....glad all will be ok for ya mum though!!! Go for the wine hun...do it!!!!!

Lady Sonia...yeah big all round POO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! hope the lesson went well... I'm up for a group visit to the land of Oz, May be when we get to emerald city the great Oz can make all our wishes come true!!!!!

Hugs a s ever

Txxxxxxxxx


----------



## Guest

Paddy - sometimes only wine will do!!!! Go for it!! U've had a rotten day!!


Since the conversation with my GP i've been hitting the bottle the past week....was gonna be good this week but it's half term and I'm in holiday mode.....Think I'll behave myself tonight as I know tomorrow and weds I'll be on the vino.  My poor liver!!


ooooh!! Tiara!! My ride was lovely!!! You saw my post on the AMH thread....such good therapy! For the hour I was at stables I totally forgot to feel sad!!  Brilliant!! Just had a looong soak in the bath as legs were like jelly after!!    Almost did a Bridget Jones when I jumped off...you know when she gets off the exercise bike and keels over...that was kinda how I felt!!


Fraggles - I'm up for a meet up, half way is good for me too!! Us London gals could meet and get the train together...be a bit or a road trip!!  Premier travel inns are cheap and cheerful and usually have a pub attached so nice and easy for dinner.  Who else is up for it?


I'm gonna curl up on the sofa now and wait for the dreaded call from my GP....hopefully he'll have a referral for me!!!


Love u all


Sonia


----------



## GIAToo

*PaddyGirl* - what a rough rough day you've had.   Get that bottle of wine open hun! If it helps, why not? I hope things get sorted for your Mum quickly AND she co-operates throughout! 

*Sonia* - glad you had a good riding lesson today - won't be long before you're hacking 'round Epping Forest!!! Not sure I'm up for Wizard of Oz (don't fancy it, but would probably enjoy it if I went!) but defo up for a meet up afterwards. Don't have any time now though until my show is finished which isn't until 27th March.

If anyone fancies coming to see my show (I know it's a bit of a trek) just let me know. It's on in Hampton, Middx from 20th until 26th March. It's a musical and very funny. PM me.

*Tiara* - if you read my diary, you'll see I'm not a wonder woman at all - I'm a very tired, whinging woman at the moment! 

*Fraggles* - I hadn't planned any meet ups just yet - don't really have time at the mo. But will organise something after March if nothing has been arranged. 

On another note, my poor little pooch appears to have gone completely deaf now  She can't hear me at all when I call her and the only way I can get her attention is to physically touch her, and if she doesn't see me coming, she jumps three foot in the air! She seems ok otherwise, but it just reminds me how old she is. Goodness knows what I'll do without her!! 

Did anyone watch South Riding last night? I really enjoyed it, but then I do love Anna Maxwell-Martin. I saw her play Sally Bowles in Cabaret in the West End and thought she was brilliant - she played it exactly how I think it should be played! 

Anyway, just counting the minutes until I can leave work....wore a "Baby on Board" badge to work today which everyone ignored!!! Still, managed to get a seat after the first stop. I know I'm only 6 weeks, but the nausea and tiredness makes any journey a bit trying and my tummy is so bloated you would think it was a baby bump! Had to whip the badge off before I got anywhere near work of course.

ciao for now!
GIA Tooxxx


----------



## GIAToo

p.s. I'm up for travelling to anywhere for a meet-up and an overnight stay


----------



## victoria99

That's adorable! I bet the table was a custom one - what a great idea too!

Whoops - responded to the wrong thread - but this is what I was looking at:


----------



## Guest

Just a quickie - GP called and I'm now so so confused.  He started by saying that because I'm having a period there are some hormone fluctuations so there is a tiny chance I could get pregnant...yes I know this but I want I want to know is whether I can carry an embryo from a donated egg as I fully accept that OE is a lost cause....


Then he started asking about Homerton and whether they do DE, so I explained that they would refer me to Valencia IVI in Spain....Then he asked about my work and explained that this route is very expensive....yes I know this too and with regards work I'm expecting to go on unpaid leave.....


I kept saying that my priority is to stabilise my hormones so that my uterus can support an embryo...and I was told to stop stressing about that!! I normally really like my GP but on this he is now doing my head in!!     Anyway - he then started asking about time frames and when we want to do this and I said after summer probably so he wants me back in 4 weeks to discuss in more detail what our next steps are and what we plan to do.  Am I odd for saying that I don't want to make a decision yet...I just want to make sure my uterus is healthy so that when we make the decision to do DE I'm physically ready!!!  He then said that at the last appointment I was obviously still quite traumatised by the last round of tx and to come back in 4 weeks with a clear head....how can I have a clear head when he's told me that there may be issues with me carrying a child!!!  I actually feel quite cross about this conversation!!      I just want him to refer me to someone who can look after my hormones until we make a decision about when and where to do DE......am I wrong in this? Am I wrong to think that I need HRT or something similar for the next 6 months....I don't know enough about it...he clearly doesn't either so he needs to pass me on to someone who can help and understands my future fertility plans......


I am so confused!!!!


----------



## tiara

hey sonia, you poor love...Just say you wnat to be refered for irregular periods...then ya GP will do it and then you will get an MOT...I have had enough of GP's I really have, one of mine, not my usual one, told me not to cry about the FSH result he had just given me and think about saving up for a DE IVF, and not to waste there resources. I bawled my eyes out!!!!!!!! Hun, can you afford to back to ya clinic privatlyand just get soem good advice..I have no faith in the NHS I'm afraid...but that is just me and my experience hun....

Lots of hugs coming ya way..

txxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Fraggles

Hi
Apologies if I am being ignorant but GP's are just generalists and when I try speaking to my GP about specialist IVF stuff, as lovely as she is, she hasn't a clue. Plus why is it they always want to dissuade us going overseas?? I have been thinking about going to Care in Nottingham if my next tx doesn't work out but having read about the care some people have received from NHS and IVF clinics in the UK I do have concerns as I have always been shown so much care and compassion over seas. Anyone gone to Care and what has been your experience - pm me if you prefer.

Would it help to book an appointment with a gynaecologist or IVF specialist. Not being treated in the UK so might be getting this completely wrong and I know you want treatment at Valencia but do you think it is possible to book an appointment either with whoever you had treatment with or someone new under the "guise" that you may have treatment with them. Am thinking then a specialist might be able to actually answer the questions that you want the answers too even if you have to go private.


Tiara, would you want to meet us half way, could you do an overnighter and would Birmingham or somewhere suit? I would so up for a trip to Oz (as in Oz you go to on a plane) but not organised an international meet up yet   or the Wizard of Oz.
xxx


----------



## tiara

i will come to london hun...I love london and a good excuse to get away... I am hopefully gonna see Sonia very soon too.

I agree with you fraggles....Sonia should look at a private consultation.

Txxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## PaddyGirl

Morning everyone    

Sonia... Hi honey, hope you're feeling better this morning.  I agree with Fraggles. I think your GP is waffling a bit, a bit flippant in his approach, he hasn't really offered you anything concrete to work with or to focuss on. Telling you to go away and clear your head isn't going to work when the issues that are concerning you are still there! 
In my case, I haven't involved my GP at all, although he's a brilliant doctor and I really like him, I'm not sure how I'd get on with any IF issues. It is afterall a very specialist field. Also, and this I can totally relate to, you want to be as prepared and 'healthy' as possible for when you do begin going down the DE route. Why can't they see this. You feel like your life is in the lap of the gods and you are relying on these people to help you overcome IF but then, after long awaited calls and appts, you end up feeling worse! Personally, I'd go for a private consultation if you can.    
And i did chuckle at your reference to Bridget Jones!    Yep, I can totally relate to that too      I'm glad you enjoyed your ride though and that you have this to take your mind off things for a little while. 

Tiara... hows things been since the weekend hon? Thinking of you    Are you also on half term this week? I'm guessing that you must be. What plans to have for the rest of the week??  

Gia.... your poor little pooch. Bless her. I'm sure she still feels as happy and safe as ever though. How many more sleeps till your scan.. is it five, I think. Not long to wait now. These baby on board badges are good aren't they, well, more so if people actually took notice of them, but you know what I mean.    
I've not seen Caberet. Always wanted to though. What sort of theatre appeals more to you? 

Calgary... hi hon, how are you today    I tried looking at the You Tube thing but I couldn't open it for some reason. Awww, this technology!   

Fraggles.... morning to you !    

AFM... I had a really bad nights sleep. I woke up at god knows what hour as the boys wanted to go outside for the toilet but then couldn't get off to sleep again. And of course EVERYTHING starts to go through your mind doesn't it    Thought my head was going to explode with it all!    If anyone has any tips for being able to switch off and stop the train of thoughts coming please let me know. You will be my new best friend forever !      
Today my day consists of housework, washing and ironing. Sometimes I wonder how I cope with all the excitment. 

Love to you all,
Paddy xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Momito

Helloooooo lovely ladies!  I finally made it to this thread (thanks Gia!).

Gia...love your baby on board badge...all those s*ds on the train though taking no notice at all.  I always wondered how women coped feeling so bad in the first 3 months but with no obvious signs...I remember being one of the few people on the tube in London to give up my seat for a preggars lady...it always astounded me how those selfish fat arses of men wouldn't even raise their eyes in fear of losing their precious seats (the saggy bottoms!).  ugh!

Oh Sonia...your GP is asking you to clear your head when you are obviously thinking very clearly I think!  You know what you want to know and think what you are doing is totally sensible.  You just want some reassurance so that you can relax a bit, enjoy your life and then get on with the next stage when you and DH are ready.  Did the Homerton not go through possible options with you to help you make your next decision?  Sending you lots of hugs honey bun...    

Tiara...am very sorry to read that things are so tough at home right now...think we should pm one another and get you down here.  You sound like you need to clear your head a bit.  Hate to think of you feeling unhappy.  Sending you lots of      How is your j-low by the way?  It was sore before I went away I remember...any news?  

Fraggles...love your new found joie de vivre!     

Calgary...so you've swapped the gym for e-bay!  Hahahahahahahahaha!  Love your entrepreneurial spirit!  And so glad that everything continues to go well for you...

We are both well...a bit up to our necks in washing...we've come back laden with goodies...how we managed to get away with the kilos with Ryanair is a mystery...think it is just down to whoever is dealing with you and the Moroccans and kind people by and large.  There was a demonstration on Sunday...Western style shops and banks were looted...and Sunday night was eerily quiet...totally deserted which is not at all normal...it is always buzzing and chaotic so to see every business with its shutter down and every restaurant closed was wierd!  We ended up eating a tub of pringles for supper...but as we had eaten the most enormous luxury ice creams earlier that day, we really couldn't complain!  By nightfall we could hear the shouting starting up and the sirens going...so clearly something was up.  Nothing like on the scale of Egypt or what is now happening in Lybia (God forbid) but the Arab world is awakening...these are exciting times.  Let's hope the people get what they want.  

Well...had better dash girls...got so much to do...mum and her best friend are coming over on Saturday to hold the fort while we are away in Brno (got bookings at the rental that need admining!) and we, as usual, are in complete chaos!  We are heading off to Brno next Tuesday we think but this time haven't booked a ticket home just in case things turn out differently to what we expect...last time we got stuck there for another week if you remember...not something we can afford to do this time as we must get back to work and earn some much needed dosh (e-bay I hear you cry Calgary!!!).

Lots of love
Momito
xxxxxx

Ps - so happy for our gals Grovvy and Simone on their new little, but VIP, packages!  May there be more of those amongst us!!!


----------



## Guest

Just a quick one as in bedford seeing my folks. Keeping sis in law company whilst my nephews are at swimming lesson. My goodness.... The squabbles, bickering, moaning and tantrums are kinda putting me off seeking further tx!!!!!  Lol.... Just kidding. The kisses and cuddles make it all worthwhile!!


----------



## GIAToo

Sonia - know what you mean!!   

Momito - thanks hun   A man actually got up and gave me his seat tonight and I nearly cried! Why? (1) 'cos I was so exhausted and (2) ''cos i hated feeling so pathetic!    I'm excited about your trip to Brno      

I'm suppose to be sleeping now before I have to go out again.   

Hope everyone is ok    
GIA Tooxxxx


----------



## tiara

hey girls...Momito so glad your home...yeah I do need to come to your gaff!!!! I am working on it. Glad ya back safe and sound....I'm excited for ya BRNO trip....I hope you get a ickle VIP on board too.

Hugs my sweet..

    

Gia, Yay a bloke with manners, has to be a good sign!!!!!


Hey sonia, paddy, calgary, Fraggles Mac

Txxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Fraggles

Sonia I live near bedford.

Momito lovely to hear from you.

Permission to grumble. Some people at work were talking about older people giving birth and how disgusting it is that women in their ...... wait for it 30s and 40's giving birth and no wonder they have all these problems. Permission to batter the @@@@ out of her.

xx


----------



## tiara

Fraggles your mission if you choose to accept is to @@@@@@out of her!!!!! How ignorant!!!!!!     
Just ignore those types hun...

Txxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Fraggles

Thank you Tiara, will speak later and go and do just that the silly tart. I did try educating her how lucky she is that she had her child at 26 but because it was right for her it isn't the same for everyone else. grrr


----------



## PaddyGirl

Yep, permission granted!!!  Go for it..    We're right behind you!!     
  
I'm not too far from Bedford either. 

Welcome Momito.... great to hear from you !!   

just a quickie, I'm settling down to watch Holby.  

Have a nice evening everyone
Love you all
Paddy xx


----------



## PaddyGirl

Evening ladies

Hope you've all had a lovely day    

Much love 
Paddy xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Momito

Fraggles...well that makes all of us downright disgusting doesn't it?!?  Imagine...women in their 30s and 40s...how shocking!  yeah...deffo...permission to pummel her into the ground!!!!!!  Do you think that maybe people in their 30s and 40s have s*x too?  Doesn't bear thinking about....

Madly busy cleaning up post-building mess and general over-due deep cleaning in preparation for my mum and her best friend's visit on Saturday!  We are both totally shattered...the OLDIES (cue that stupid woman) that we are!  It's revolting...all these older people having a life.  Downright disgusting I call it!

Tiara...promise I will pm you...just come and stay with us lovie...the house is so much lovelier in the sunshine...you will wonder what all my moaning is about (apart from all the fauna growing in our kitchen after just 2 weeks away...it is the damp chicas...and I had a right moan at my hot-waterless, fungus growing kitchen today!  It is like being in a time warp).  But am thinking later April at the earliest as have got a lot of visits coming up till then.  We'll have a chat on the email, see what suits.

Gia...so glad you finally got a seat on the train...and from a man!  Bet you wanted to give him a big hug!  So the baby-on-badge is working its magic!!!  Yay!

Sonia...how are you today honey?  Hope you are not feeling blue...

Paddygirl...big hugs sweetiepie...

Calgary...hugs to you too...

Love to everyone

Momito
xxxxxx


----------



## PaddyGirl

Hey Momito.. sounds like you're up to your eyes at the moment, so much happening over there!  And is it next week you're off to Brno?  At least with being so busy you don't have time to think too much about other stuff. Just think before you know it you'll be off on that flight. Hope the deep clean is coming along nicely, but mind, don't over-do it.... after all us oldies need to be careful don't we!!    

It's been a bit quiet on here the last couple of days, hope everyone is ok    

Gia... have you conquered the nausea yet hon? 

Tiara... thinking of you. Hope things at home are bearable for you hon 

Hi to Fraggles and Calgary... hope both you ladies are ok 

Sonia.... have you thought anymore about what you will do following your 'chat' with your GP?  

All quiet here. By here, I mean here at home. Absolutely nothing exciting to report    Wish I could log on here one day and talk about some good positive news for a change. maybe it's the time of year but it all seems so flat at the moment. Although as I've typed that I know thats not true really. Simone and GG have their babes now and we still have Pipster, Gia and Calgary to go!!    Think I need a bit of sunshine and warmth to cheer me up a bit, roll on Spring.  I've always been a summer girl and I think this winter has really pulled me down. ANYWAY, enough of moaning mini....  

How spooky is that.... the sun has just come out!!!    

Love to you all
Paddy xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## GIAToo

PaddyGirl - here's a bit of sunshine for you hun     -it's not much but it's the best I can do.  Sorry I haven't been on much, feeling pretty miserable and exhausted and don't want to complain about it.    Getting nervous about scan on Saturday too.   

Sonia - happy to chat to you on the phone about your GP if you want to.

Hello to everyone else - sorry at work and should be working.  Hating it here at the mo, but partly 'cos I feel so sick and can't really concentrate! 

Love to you all
GIA Tooxxxx


----------



## Momito

Gia, it must be so hard not to feel well and yet not be able to say anything.  Did you get a seat into work today?  Moan on lovie...we don't mind!  

Paddy...like you have no exciting news to report!  Upstairs is looking good...although DH plans to do a bit of painting...not everything...although it needs it...just the bits where the rain used to pour through ha ha!  We are enjoying 22 degrees here at the moment...a warm interval...and you are right...what a difference it makes!  Still got plenty to do.  Was hoping our cleaner could come and tidy up downstairs on Saturday but she is busy...had better roll my sleeves up then!  Going to go and tackle the flat roof next!

Simone sent me some piccies of her adorable little Esmay...she is fair like her mummy and small and perfect.

Hope that everyone is well...bar Gia's sickness which we hope will pass soon.  Keeping everything crossed for you on Saturday Gia...you have every reason to feel optimistic, although appreciate feeling anything positive with bad sickness is not easy!

Lots of love to you all you Gourmet Pizza lovelies...

Momito
xxxxxxxx


----------



## PaddyGirl

Thank you for your rays of sunshine Gia    They must have worked because I've had a really nice day    

In light of my downer this morning I decided to get out the house for an hour. I went into town for a window shop, stopped for a coffee then came home to walk to boys. And it was lovely over the park with the sun out. 

Momito... oooh 22 degrees, how lovely    I know we've probably covered this once (or twice) already, but is it an old place you're renovating? I'd love to do that. But I've always joked with DH that if we attempted a project like that we wouldn't be speaking by the end of it!    We could never go on Grand Designs or anything like that. The whole programme would be so edited there would be nothing left to air!!    

Ah, I bet little Esmay is beautiful. 

Hope everyone has had a nice day. Gia.... don't you worry about having a moan on here, my goodness thats what we're all here for. To offer friendship, support and whatever else that is needed    Thats the joy of this.... we all share in the ups and downs, the tears and laughter. 

Calgary... will need some tips soon for Ebay. 1) we need to buy a new microwave. Ours blew up the other night!    Trouble is, it's a built in one and having researched a bit, it's turning out not to be a cheap one (£499 from the manufacturer    ) , and 2) I have decided to have a major clear out and hopefully earn myself a bit of cash!      So, our Ebay Queen.... I'll be picking your brains soon xx

Have got my fave stir fry for dinner tonight. Although DH will cook it when he gets home, he reckons I don't do it right    

Byeee for now
Night everyone
Paddy xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## tiara

Hi girlies

Been so busy...just not enough time in my day at the mo!!!

Hey Paddy my life is really boring....so I am sure at the moment you are just resting up before the adventures begin!!!  

Hey Momito...I will come and be your live cleaner hun...you know I LOVE cleaning...I am getting worse....thanks for the invite my sweet...We will chat hun....good look for BRNO...       

Hey GIA...you have earnt the right to off load with babba onboard...but Simone had a tough time with sickness, all worth it I bet!!!

Hey SImone send us some pics.....come on.....I would love to send you a card or a ickle something...think about it!!!  

Hey Calgary, how are you coping with 2 babba's on board?  


Hugs as ever

Txxxxxxxx


----------



## Momito

Paddygirl...glad you had a lovely day!  Yes, it is an old house...and slowly, slowly we are bringing the old thing back to life.  We are having to undo a lot of really bad DIY which will take time and ££££.  I curse the previous owners quite a lot!  We just never really seem to have enough time to dedicate to it.  Know exactly what you mean about Grand Designs...first off DH and I always argue about everything...we are both very strong minded...it is just our way and we get there in the end but it ain't that pretty to watch!  And of course we are taking so long over everything that I don't think the production would be willing to hang about that long ha ha!  Three years later...oh...they still haven't painted that wall...

Tiara...vocation found!  In this house the jobs never seem to end!  I keep meaning to email but am just so hooked on cleaning ha ha...not!  We are a sore little pair by the evenings...but we've got some time right?  And the cleaning is a joke by the way...you can become a lazy loll-about for the time you're here...it is a good place for that!

Lots of love everyone

from a tired, worn out old Momito
xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Guest

Hi Ladies,


There's me thinking as it's half term I'd have loads of time to come online....but been mega busy!!  Been nice catching up with friends and family...could do with a another week!!   


Fraggles - How did it go with that child...I mean the woman who thinks 30 is past it!!?
Paddy - hate it when things go kaput!! we've recently  had to replace Hoover and Washing Machine.  I'm not complaining though coz the washing machine is like a space ship with all the controls so DH has completely taken over the laundry!! It's brill!!!
Momito - you busy girl you!! Never a dull day in momito land - make sure you take some time out though to relax ready for next round of tx.Pretty please can you forward me pics of Esme...Do you have my email address? Would love to see her!!
Gia - Thx for the offer - I know where you are when I need to talk - thanks!! I've made an appointment for week after next to get this sorted. DH is coming with me and we're gonna push for second opinion, or rather... an opinion/advice from someone with experience. 
Tiara - Keep forgetting to tell you - but there's a hairdresser/beauty place opened round the corner from my house called "Tiara!!" I'll have to take a sneaky snap and send it on to you!  


AFM - like i said, been a busy few days.  Yesterday I had nothing in the diary but spent the day doing those little 5 minute jobs that all pile up like booking to see doc, getting the car in to garage to be fixed (has a scratch...wasn't me...honest!!), cleaning the car, paperwork, etc etc.  Todays job is to find a holiday for the summer.  Thassos is looking pretty lovely. Crystal clear waters, quiet resort with a small harbour, panoramic views around the bay....heaven!! Can I go now??  Off riding again today and then shopping.  Cleaner comes fridays so want to stay out of her way.  I hurt ALL week from my ride on Monday....not funny!! Been walking like John Wayne!


Hope you all have a great day


Much love to everyone


Sonia
xxxx


----------



## PaddyGirl

Hi everyone    

Sonia... totally know where you're coming from about those little 5 minute jobs! I can be really busy all day but when DH asks how my day has been or what have I done, it doesn't sound very much    Having a blitz today though.. I've cleaned the kitchen and dining room floors, twice!    Oh dear, even after one wash they still didn't look that good so I went round again!  Well done you for pushing for a second opinion, hopefully you will hear something constructive this time.    Oh and as for this holiday... sounds bliss!    I quite fancy Santorini. Have I spelt that right? 

Momito... how rewarding to see an old building come back to life like that.  However, like all good things, it takes time. Now see, I would struggle with that because patience never enters my head.    I bet it will look superb when it's all done though. I hope you're finding a wee bit of time to get yourself ready for Brno, not long now for your tx.  Will be sending you oodles of          

Tiara.... hope you've enjoyed your week off too hon    And how lovely to be able to pop over to Moimto's. That will be a perfect tonic    

Gia.... good luck for tomorrow!! We'll all be thinking of you hon. I can imagine that you're feeling pretty nervous today so sending you                

Hi Faggles and Calgary...  hope you're both had a good week.    

AFM.. well apart from my epic clean this morning I'm not doing too much today. We've got a solicitor coming to the house this afternoon to see me and my parents as they want to make me power of attorney so that in the event that they cannot manage their financial affairs and such I can do it for them. Not a very nice thought but I can see why dad wants it done. 

Hope everyone has a nice weekend. Hasn't this week gone quick! 

Lots of love to you all 
Paddy xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Guest

WOW!! Nothing like a good ride to make you forget your problems....and get those minds out of the gutter ladies....I'm talking horses!!!  Did LOADS of canter work (which I'm not very confident with) and the instructor said that I'm ready for hacking whenver I want.....this is why i'm doing it so I can get out in those woods and feel free!!


Quick shower, bite to eat and then off to the shops!! Need a new outifit - my clothes are soooo old and tired looking....


See u later


xxx


----------



## GIAToo

PaddyGirl - cleaning is very satisfying even if hard work.  Do you wanna come to my house?    I wish I had more energy 'cos my house feels like a tip (I am a bit of a Monica so I doubt anyone else would say it's like a tip) but I keep seeing piles of paperwork i need to sort and also I bought a new laptop over a month ago and haven't set that up yet!    I think getting the power of attorney thing is a really good idea, hard as it is.  I'm a bit of a pragmatic type when it comes to things like that - even as a single woman I have a will, and when I was moving in with a boyfriend I had a co-habitation agreement drawn up    Ever the romantic eh?  But good job I did 'cos when we split he owed me money and I got it all back (in £50 installments, but still!).  No wonder I'm single eh??   

Lady Sonia - you always look lovely but a new outfit never goes amiss eh?  I want to buy new clothes but don't think it's a good idea at the mo.  Have actually lost weight in the past few weeks.  If my scan is okay tomorrow, I will treat myself to a new bra or two as apparently underwired ones are not good for pg.  Glad you had a great lesson today   

Momito - you work so hard     Sorry the cleaner wasn't available and you have to get scrubbing!    Would quite like 22degrees here at the moment, although I suppose no good if I'm stuck in an office all day.  

Tiara - hope you get the chance to go out to Momito's.  I really want a holiday, but as usual Mum has already booked up until July! Still, my contract might end in July and then I'll have loads of time for a holiday    Hope you've had a good week hun    

Fraggles - thanks for thinking of me this week - have PMd you   

Hi Calgary - hope all is well your end.   

AFM - nausea comes and goes, disgusting taste in my mouth is pretty constant and makes chocolate and tea taste pretty horrible - which is my staple diet normally!!      Work has been better today as been busy.  Spent far too much money on lunches this week as been out a lot and also never know what I am going to feel like eating, so don't prepare anything in advance.  Small price to pay though eh?  Very nervous about tomorrow, just hoping for at least one healthy heartbeat.    Trying not to think about it too much as I get tearful.  Got a friend coming and we're going for lunch and a fish pedicure afterwards   

Lots of love to you all and hope you all have a great weekend   

GIA Tooxxx


----------



## tiara

Hi girlies....


Been painting the set for the students shows... All black...I ahve got it everywhere in the new studio...Oh well do I care?    


Sonia...I miss riding, it really does make you feel alive and you it makes you take time out...It is great..Ya never know after my next operation on ze J-Low I may able to have another go


Paddy I love a clean.....I cant have my first brew in the morning until I have had a tidy round...I Know girls I need to get a life.... Hey I think your parents sound smashing, and it is one of those things that will need sorting....tough I know hun...  


Momtio....Please no pressure we will sort out a time soon, you concentrate on BRNO and getting a babba on board first!!!! Your house sounds mega though!!!!!




AFM I have to have another on on my coccyx as it is too painful again....so we will watch this space....




hugs to    Mac, calgary, simone, Fraggles, Pipster, Sbird, Looking4,Handy...and others


Txxxx


----------



## Guest

Oh Tiara - you and ur J-low!! I do think of you when I'm riding as I know you said that was how you did yours...but the benefits outweigh the risks for me at the moment!  Do you have a date for your op?  When you feel up to it my stables are brilliant! and the hacking in epping forest is meant to be amazing....i'll let you know after the summer as I plan to be out every weekend!!

Gia - please please please text me when you've had your scan!! What time is it? And a fish pedicure..had to read that one a few times and then remembered hearing about them. Is that when the liccle fisheys eat your dead skin? bleuuuugggrrrrghh!! It's meant to be fab but totally grosses me out! I'm bad enough when my girl files my feet....hate my feet being touched!! So to have fish...yuck!! ANYWAY....don't mean to put you off - rather you than me!! lol!!! Enjoy!!

There is nothing but total rubbish in the shops, however managed to come away with about 6 tops and pair of boots....and a new pair of running trousers and running top....so not much!! tee hee!!!  I really wanted new jeans but there is NOTHING out there.  Not my size anywhere!! Oh well...maybe in  a week or two when I've magically lost 2 stone I can find something nice, but in the meantime I'm going to have a dressing up session as going for a curry tonight with DH and SIL yum yum!!!

Have a good one peeps...see u tomorrrow. I'll be checking in regularly to see what GIA is up to.....

Love
Sonia
xxx


----------



## Pipster1978

Oooooh! Can I play? 

GIA sent me a lovely text ages ago but I've only just got round to logging on to this thread now. I have to say, whilst I love the AMH thread, it's all got rather busy & a bit stressy. I do still want to offer support there when I can but I think Calgary said something about feeling in a different place right now- me too! Anyway. It's good to be able to chat away with the original crew- not that I'm into leaving others out but I feel really at home with you guys.

Tiara- I'm so sorry to hear that things are difficult with your husband and your J-Low too. Just yesterday I was looking through pics on my phone & I came across the ones taken last July: you are a gorgeous person, inside and out. Just you wait my lovely, imagine a year from now & where you'll be at then. You possess strength & courage that I bet you don't even know you have. Dig deep honey, whatever happens, good things await. I know it. Big love for you sweetheart xxx

GIA- what you are feeling now is totally normal. I felt 'the fear' for the first trimester & into the second, what with the bleed then the worry over the amount of amniotic fluid. It didn't help that I too felt v nauseus and had trouble sleeping. The other thing worth remembering is that by the time any of us manage to become pregnant, we've already been through an intensely difficult time, emotionally and physically, so we start pregnancy feeling pretty wrung out, I reckon. I will be thinking of you tomorrow sweetheart and will do a special scan dance. . . from the sofa! Lots of love and babydust xxx

Sonia- what are you insinuating with the comment re gutters after your 'great ride' today? How did you know I'd be reading? Fnar fnar! Oh dear. If I'm going to be a mummy, i'd better clean up my act and stop with the innuendos!

I wish your GP would just have the professionalism to confess that he's out of his depth, bless him. GPs do tend to know a bit about a lot but not a huge amount about specifics. What I will say re the hormones is that I was advised to keep to an estrogen/ progesterone regime in the run up to tx so that my uterus had a chance to build up & shed a lining on a monthly basis. I also did a dummy cycle which meant that the clinic knew I would respond to the estrogen (they measured my lining) and progesterone (they did a blood sample). This isn't a bad idea as it means you know that you'll respond to the drugs during tx. I really don't think you need worry about whether you can carry a pregnancy: women without our flipping dramas fall pregnant & carry to term without ever knowing what sort of shape their uterus is in. I am cross that your GP has put doubt in your mind- this is unfounded and I cannot see any reason why you won't become pregnant and carry to term. So there!

 Hope you've had a good half term. You try & stay in chill out mode now- only 6 weeks til Easter hols!!!

Momito- welcome back from
Morrocco but should you really be galavanting off at your age? I'm now housebound as I am 32 afterall and I really don't think it's becoming to be off having a life. Also, as I'm expecting, I  hiding the shame of being an 'old' mum by staying away from the public domain. . . 

 Yep it definitely sounds as if great change is afoot in North Africa. I only hope that the changes are for the better and that people aren't hurt in the process. When do you head to BRNO? I have everything crossed that all goes smoothly this time. This just has to be your time. It it natural cycle IVF you're doing? Sending you a huge dollop of positivity and babydust across the water.
  
Paddy- I often feel really blue at this time of year. It's the endless darkness that just makes you want to hiberbernate that I find hard. Things that can help are trying to keep to a routine, getting out every day when it's light & making sure you eat protein with every meal to keep energy levels up. I think you're very lovely with all that you do for your parents.   

Fraggles - you've had a tough time of things but you've achieved so much in the past months. I think your plan to train in hypnobirth is a fabulous idea! Need someone to practice on?! I just think that childbirth shouldn't be something that is feared and I've read into the benefits of hypnobirthing. What an amazing thing it would be to help women with this! 

Seriously- did that young whipper-snapper really say what she said about 'old mpthers'? Ignorant little wotsit!

Calgary- how're are ya? I bet you have a fabulous bump & look amazing. Had to laugh at the gym sessions swapped for eBay.  I've bought things on eBay but never sold anything. I'm a bit of an anti-hoarder, mind you, so don't really have much to sell. I hope you and your bubbas are keeping well.   

Oh god. Sorry if I sound like Clare Raynor/ similar problem page lady, waffling on. . . just tell me where to ger off if I'm dishing out unwanted advice!  

Anyway. Troughing chocolate in front of the telly. Such a rock 'n' roll life I do lead at the moment. I may even push the boat out & make myself an Ovaltine in a bit. Whoo hoo!  

We had a repeat scan last week & within seconds the sonographer (a different one from the lady who did the 12 week scan) said that the reason why it's really hard to see the baby is that I have a retroverted uterus (uterus tilts backwards) so bubba is tucked right back! This isn't a problem, it just means that the only pics will be the exclusives that we have Hello wanting to do when the baby arrives! Thank goodness though that it seems there's enough amniotic fluid. So, I'll try to relax. . . until I find the next thing to worry about!   

Much love to all my lovely friends, 
Pipster xxx


----------



## Fraggles

Hi Just a quicky before I head to bed but can anyone remind me about the trick to stop ovulating - was it to take 200mg nurofen or ibuprofen to stop ovulating when having tx?? Thanks. x


----------



## Guest

Yay Gia!! two heartbeats!!!! (Hope u don't mind me updating the girls!!)

Pips - glad everything is cool with you and amnio fluid!!

Off out (again!!) to a shotgun wedding - that'll be fun!!  Feel quite jaded as me and DH carried on drinking when we got in after curry and went to bed at 2am! Party on!! lol!!! Anyway, we chatted about DE and he said that I need to arrange it as if we leave it too much longer he'll get cold feet and in his mind there's never a right time so I should start looking a bit more seriously into it.  But obviously first we need to regulate my hormones and get a referral to somewhere/someone who knows what to do with me.

Have a great evening everyone

Love
Sonia


----------



## Guest

PS Fraggles - Momito is the chick with the tricks regarding ovulation....PM her, or check back on her old posts the trick is bound to be there lurking somewhere.

xxx


----------



## Fraggles

HI It's OK I was looking for tricks for a friend but remembered it. Yay Gia, Yay it is the weekend too. x


----------



## GIAToo

Sonia - steal my thunder why don't you!    
Yes my scan today showed 2 embryos and two heartbeats! I even heard both heartbeats which made me a bit emotional. Eek! The sonographer started by saying that one gestational sac was bigger than the other and the bigger one had evidence of a bleed so that might be a problem. She then said that the smaller gestational sac might be a problem. She ended by saying that at the moment both embryos were viable and I should be positive!







I'm not really shocked as I suspected there might be two in there, but obviously I'm still very nervous about losing one or both! Still, it will also account for why I've been feeling so ill.

Hope everyone is enjoying their Saturday night








GIA Tooxxx


----------



## victoria99

Hey Everyone,

Just got back from 4-day trip to the US yesterday just before midnight. Spent today getting DH ready for his next trip - between my trips and his I think we'll get in only a week's worth of days together in this 4-week period. Sheesh. Fortunately, it all ends with 3 days in Lisbon together as a last 'couple' trip before our world changes.

Gia - Super congrats on your Twins!!! WHooeeeee! Another set for the low AMH girls! That's fabbo and definitely a good reason why you've been feeling so terrible. My MW said that with twins you basically get a double dose of the hormones that make you feel like c*&p. How exciting!!! (Just an FYI - the worrying never stops I think. You go from one milestone (Heartbeat > 12 week scan > 24 week scan > to birth > to first cold etc) to another and there's always the fear. I just think it's got to be good for you to rejoice in every good scan and check-up you get - so go and celebrate!!!! Re: Fish pedi! Ha, I've seen lots of ads for them so would really like to know what you thought. Is it worth it?
Also, re ms - I found ginger snaps helped as well as constantly nibbling on crackers, cookies and the like.

Pipster - so nice to hear from you. So glad that your little bub is doing well even though you can't see them so clearly. Does that mean that you won't find out if they're a boy or girl until their grand entrance?

Fraggles - I totally agree with Tiara - take that mission or just ignore her. Because, in truth, there will always be nasty, thoughtless and ignorant people out there. If they're that closed-minded it's certainly not worth the effort.

Hey Momito! Hope your sis and mum's visit is going well and that cleaning up for their arrival wasn't too hard.

Oh Sonia! That's brilliant news that your DH is open to DE, even if he insists that you do all the groundwork. That's a brilliant step forward! I also think that once you get to a place mentally where you can accept DE, whether the woman or the man, it makes it so much easier the next time it crosses your mind. So I would say, don't rush into anything that you're not totally ready to do as I know you said earlier that you just want to get ready and not necessarily to fully embark on that journey. My DH is out now, but I know that he'd be more than ok with talking to your DH about DE if you think it would help sometime.

Tiara - so sorry to hear about your coccyx. I jurt mine years ago cantering (because one person in our group couldn't gallop) and it took me months to recover fully. Is there anything that can be done to help it? Hope you've found a way to have a good and fun Saturday night all the same!!

PaddyGirl - I know exactly what you mean about needing some sunshine. This has been a long long winter for me. No luck last summer either. Our trip to Florida had unseasonably cold and rainy days. Also, normally I get some sun during my California visits but for some reason my last few have always been rainy. Even this past week in Virginia was nothing but drizzle and rain.  I'm really desperate for some good days and a bit of tan which always seems to make me feel better. I'm crossing my fingers that Lisbon mid-March would be ok. Hopefully, this summer will be wonderful as last year's was so much of an improvement on the previous few years! Maybe if we keep harping on about it there'll be more sun on the way  J

Also, re Ebay - I'm very happy to provide a 'primer' and I definitely suggest looking for your built-in microwave on Ebay (http://shop.ebay.co.uk/i.html?_trkparms=65%253A12%257C66%253A2%257C39%253A1%257C72%253A4914&rt=nc&_nkw=built+in+microwave&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_sop=15&_sc=1 ) as well or at a local 2nd-hand appliance shop!

I've made over £150 this month so that puts my total this year at £430+. Yay for me. That's covered my maternity wardrobe J Next goal is to pay to outfit the nursery so stay tuned&#8230;

Calgary's Ebay Primer

**This weekend is a free-listing weekend!** They come around about once every month or two. It means that you can list an item at any start price without paying a fee for it.

Things to know:

You can sell almost anything on Ebay! If you're interested, just do a search for it and you'll likely find it already listed by someone else! (I will sometimes add these things to my watchlist to see what their final selling price is so I know what to set mine at for BIN or what to price to start my listing at.) I've sold weird things like empty printer cartridges (£5), broken remote helicopter (£27), unused makeup (£10) that came in a kit that I didn't want etc.
1) You will typically pay 3 fees for selling on Ebay: 
a. Listing fee (based on the type of item and the start price chosen)
b. % fee if you sell your item - this is based on the final sale amount of the item (not levied on the postage fee)
c. Paypal fee (all new sellers are required to offer Paypal as their sole payment system so you'll need to create an account if you don't already have one)
2) Other costs:
a. Packaging fees - the tape, envelops, bubblewrap etc can add up so take that into consideration in your start price. I get mine at dollar stores or buy it off of Ebay where there are a lot of cheap providers. I also re-use wrapping from other ebay or online purchases.
b. Shipping Fees - you will have a chance to put a cost for how much you want to charge to send the item. Note that for some items, Ebay limits the amount. You need to be careful with what amount you put as you could find that you end up paying much more than your estimate. As I knew that I would be trying to sell a lot of smaller things I bought a £5 scale off of Ebay so I could weigh items before I listed them to ensure that I didn't undercharge. However, you can make pretty good estimates by searching for similar items and using their amounts. Otherwise, you can always just take them to the post-office and weigh them before you sell.
c. Your time - it takes time to wrap things up and go to the post office to post them. I don't mind as I look at it as a hobby and a great way to declutter!
3) Shipping/Pick Up Tips
a. Ebay allows you to choose to have a shipping or a pick-up fee. Most people, if they choose pick-up don't charge, however, know that you will likely get people who miss appointments which is a huge pain! I prefer to put all my items for shipping so that I don't have to deal with setting up a time for people to come over an pick it up. I also think that this is safer in addition to being more convenient. 
b. Shipping also allows you to schedule your time better ie. you put items up to end on a Saturday and typically by EOD Sunday everyone will have paid and you can pack them then and go to the post office Monday to send them all.
c. If your items weigh more than 2kgs I would send them through www.parcel2go.com rather than the post office as it's cheaper and you can track the packages. I use HDNL and have been happy with them so far. (do ensure that you put everything in a box to ship as they can be rough on items). Hermes - have not even bothered to pick up twice so I avoid them at all costs.) Note that you'll have to stay home all day as pick-up is from 7am-7pm.
4) Selling Big Items - I always try to sell big items ie. carpet or appliances through my local Gumtree site. It does mean that they meet you at your place but it's easier in that they get to see the item and ensures that they like it/it works before they take it away. You also pay no fees at all to sell this way.
5) Listing Tips
a. Always stipulate where you will and will not ship. I only ship within the UK and add Channel Islands to my exclusion list as shipping there is more expensive generally. If people from outside are really interested in the item, they will contact you and you can calculate how much their cost would be.
b. Always try to set your listings to end on the weekend when most people are home ie. either a Saturday afternoon or Sunday. You're more likely to get competing bids.
c. I often don't mind spending the 40p to list a Buy It Now (BIN) to post an item for 30days rather than wait for a free listing day. However, it does mean that you need to be able to go to the post office rather frequently
d. I often search for what I want to sell to get the category and the title best for the posting. This also allows you to click on the link at the bottom of their posting that says "Sell One Like This" - which fills in a lot of the words for you.
e. As for the title of your posting, know that most people will use this to search for items they want so don't waste the few characters you get on things like "Great" " Fantastic" etc. Use descriptors "New", "BNIB" etc.

Ok, that's it for now. If you have any specific questions please ask and happy Ebaying!

AFM - outside of Ebay, work has definitely picked up and is keeping me busy which I'm happy about. The only downside is I need breaks now as I get tired pretty quickly. My bump has grown quite a bit since 17weeks (before 17weeks I didn't look preggo, just like I had had a very good Christmas J) and now I find it a bit of challenge to bend over and tie my shoes. It's definitely interesting. Both bubs are doing very well and not too surprisingly were at the top end of the fetus size for 22 weeks which DH was quite proud of. So they're on track to be mammoth babies just like DH who was born weighing over 6lbs at 7mos! (One of the biggest preemies the hospital had ever had!) Yikes! So far I've gained 28lbs and am just under 23 weeks now. Many more pounds to go. It's been about 10days since I first starting feeling some kicks/movement. I had initially thought that it would freak me out - Alien-style- but quite the contrary - for me I love it as it gives me the reassurance that the bubs are doing well. I know I've said it before but these two little bubs are most definitely the ones I was supposed to have J

Sending all my love,
Calgary

 
This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that fertilityfriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## PaddyGirl

hello lovely ladies    

Just touching base quickly as I wanted to say a massive congratulations to Gia on the two heartbeats!!!!  WOW!!!  I think thats wonderful and I'm so pleased for you hon xx    ps, what does this fish pedi feel like?? 

And Calgary... thank you so much for the Ebay primer. I'm going to have to read through that properly later on, but it looks like there are plenty of useful tips there. Thank again.    

ok, I'll be popping back later so I can catch up with you all then. Hope everyone is enjoying their weekend.
Much love Paddy xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Momito

hey girls...gonna be a quickie (get that mind out of the gutter hee hee hee, just taking up where Lady Sonia left off!)...

Gia...2 heartbeats!  THAT IS FLIPPING FANTASTIC!!!!!!  Congratulations!  The nurse's advice was, well, a bit fuzzy really...
Just enjoy what you have...you'd better get a new badge with Babies on Board      

Hope the nausea calms down you poor love...

Pipster...lovely to hear from you...so glad everything remains well with you, you too Calgary!  And thanks for the e-bay tips...like Fraggles will have a good read through when have more time!

Fraggles...glad you rememberd the iburpohen trick!  I've persuaded Stepan to let me use it this time around!!!    Hope I'll need it!

Paddygirl...DH and I are all cleaned out...but there is still more to do!  It never ends!!!!!

Sonia...so glad you are enjoying the riding...you're getting me interested now!!!

Tiara...   Is it ok if we arrange everything when I'm back?

Well girls...AF arrived and I start stimming tomorrow (sorry Tiara...you've heard all this before!).  The ovacue arrived from customs and started to use it this morning.  Apparently it can be used alongside clomid...so should be interesting!  My mother and her best friend arrived last night...of course the weather has now turned misty for their visit...typical!  We leave for Brno on Wednesday...first scan on Friday...fingers crossed gals!

So much for keeping it short eh?  Oh blabber mouth!

Lots of love
Momito
xxxxxx


----------



## Fraggles

HI
It is so lovely to see that feisty spirit on this thread. Momito good luck, will be thinking of you. I am going to try and get out to Brno this month but having problems at work, and no holiday left until July and don't know how I will get the time of work. 

Besides from that it is a beautiful day outside and I am having a clear out.

thanks for the ebay guide I am going to have a read later and might pluck up the courage to give it a go.

As we are such a great resource on here is anyone any good at setting up websites on here?

Gia I am so delighted for you no wonder you have been so sick - double the pleasure they say but by sounds of it double the sickness.

xx


----------



## tiara

Hey girls......


Calgary you are a clever gal doing well on ebay...my mum is a big seller on ebay too.
I bet your tired too from travelling hun..Glad the babbas are doing well..  




GIA...come on this is GREAT NEWS!!!!! of course the pregnancy will come with worries, but this is a hurdle you should applaud. so please for ya. hugs hun   


Fraggles Hi hun
 
Sonia Hi Hun  


Pipster glad you found us all, hope ya ok....and babba is doing well.  


Momito, this is great news...it is all happening hun......this has to be it hun......No worries i will bob over anytime, this trip is the most important thing hun...    


Hey Mac hope ya well  


Paddy hope ya ok...  


As you can see I can hardly recall all the posts I have read......think i am coming down with a bug, my head is all fuzzy!!!!! 




love ya all




txxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## PinkTulip

Hi Girls...
I would love to be part of your tread...
Let me know if it is ok....
Need a chit chat sometimes.
Thanks


----------



## Guest

Hi Ladies.


T - Hope ur not coming down with anything, I hate the fuzzy head feeling!! How are "things" at home?   
Gia -     hang in there girl!! Pips is right - there will always be something to worry about at each stage.  Even when they're born there's always something. My nephew was forever tripping and banging his head!!


Cal - you are an ebay genius!!   


Momito - good luck with your trip!! Keep us posted!!!    


Fraggles and Paddy - big hello to you lovely ladies!!  Where in beds are you? My folks live in Sandy?


AFM: Had a busy weekend with a few revelations! On saturday we went to a "Shotgun" wedding which was interesting as nobody seemed too happy for the couple in question.  obviously the father of the groom (DH best man at our wedding) got drunk and did the whole "it should be you, not her" etc etc. and started getting upset at our situation....purleeese!!! I don't need or want pity!  A few vodkas later and this right **** started asking us about when we were having a baby - I looked at DH, rolled my eyes and started to laugh (its either that or cry and I was far too sozzled) then he looked at DH and started asking if he was a jaffa...well, my blood boiled so I told him that it was ME who was the jaffa.  The look on his face was priceless!!     He made his excuses and scuttled away!! But then I looked at DH and he was trying not to cry.  Poor thing!! He said that he wasn't prepared for the truth and I guess he's just fully realised the situation we're in.    


So yesterday morning we had a chat about DE again and he is ready for me to make more serious plans now and get things moving.  I've realised this week that the reason why I burst into tears at random times, or when talking about things with friends/family is coz I hurt having empty arms.  I'm totally over my OE and fully accept that DE is the route.  I'm OK with this too (higher success rates!!) but what hurts is not having a family....my family! So realising why I'm hurting has actually healed the hurt a bit if that makes sense.


Anyway - we're (I am) looking seriously at clinics now.  We're thinking Spain as this has a good reputation and Homerton have links with IVI Valencia, which apparently is the pioneering clinic for DE and has a huge range of donors.


Quick question - can we dictate when we do it? For example, if we go on the waiting list soon and they find a match, can we wait until August so that I don't need to have the time off work stress thing again?


In the meantime, we were gonna fix up the spare bedroom.  We live in a victorian terrace house so each room needs top to bottom replastering - HUGE job!! But this weekend we decided we will probably landscape the garden. Turn our decking area into a lounge with low sofas and chairs, gravel over the grass and make that the dining area.  I think we both realise that the spare room was meant to be a nursery and it doesn't seem right at the moment to fix it up as a guest room...it reminds us that it's not the nursery...I'm sure when I get my BFP I'll be up and at 'em but until then we're gonna concentrate on parts of the house we see and use regularly.  Ur all welcome to come for a bbq when we're done!!


Well - off to work now - 6 weeks til Easter!! Not that I'm counting!!   


Love to you all


Sonia


PS Hi Pink Tulip - we all need a chat, especially when friends and family just don't get what we're going though.  xxxx


----------



## PaddyGirl

Hello ladies   

Sonia... Hi hon! Sorry that you were faced with such insensitive comments at the wedding. However, I love your approach to your reply! I can imagine that shut him up pretty pronto! Sometimes it feels as if you can't go anywhere or do anything without reminders of 'the situation'. But saying that, it seems to have helped the DE discussion along a bit which is a good thing eh. I always find that I feel better about my IF when I've (sorry, DH and myself    ) have made a decision about moving onwards and upwards. Maybe it's the taking control thing, as we don't seem to have much control over anything else related to IF. Anyhow, good luck with your clinic research, you're lucky that your clinic has links with IVI Valencia. ps, your house sounds lovely and I'm sure we'll all hold you to that summer bbq!!   

Tiara... how are you feeling? Hope you're not coming down with something. Big    to you xx 

Gia... are you over the shock yet?  Right from the start I knew it was going to be two, I just knew!    

Pipster... hello my lovely, so good to hear from you x  So good that your last scan showed everything to be in order, and I love the new ticker! Must be a really nice feeling to set one of those up and watch the countdown. 

Fraggles... how was the clear out yesterday?  I love a de-clutter    I can sit and stare at something for days and then all of a sudden I have to go and blitz it!    Did you find anything that you could stick on ebay?  

Calgary... your primer for ebay is great, so helpful. Thanks again x Oh lordy it's raining again here today, will it ever dry out! Our garden is becoming a mud bath! Your trip to Lisbon sounds ideal and how lovely to do a one last couple trip before the boys arrive. 

Momito... hope you're enjoying your mums visit and the weather has improved a bit out your way. Typical eh, it was 22 degrees last week! Got everything crossed for you hon, sending you lots and lots of        

AFM... all good here, had a really nice weekend. Spent it with friends here at the house so nothing exciting but good company and good food!  
Now then, I need to pick your brains...... On Friday morning I had mild AF type cramps. then it stopped. Same again on Sat morning but a bit stronger. Then they stopped. Same again yesterday morning, then they stopped. But no AF. Today nothing.  I'm worrying now it's the menopause  God I hope they haven't completely stopped. How depressing would that be    Over the last 2-3 months my periods have been getting lighter and lighter, maybe they have stopped now    

Right, time to get back to my chores.... a womans work as they say!!  

Love to you all 
paddy xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Momito

...just nipping in quickly...

Paddygirl...I don't know very much about what happens when the menopause sets in...or when AF appears but doesn't...could you see someone about it?  Wish I could help a bit more...

Gosh...Sonia...the wedding sounds like it was a rollercoaster ride for all concerned.  Hope it works out for the couple.  It must be rather sad for them that their folks don't seem that happy for them.  Hope they can prove everybody wrong!
As for the comments to you and DH...groan!   
But am glad that things are cristalising for you...and IVI Valencia does have an excellent reputation...I keep meeting people who tell me how brilliant it is...
Your house sounds lovely...we lived in a Vic Terrace in London and had to plaster it from top to bottom...but it looked gorgeous by the end...!  We miss that house sometimes...especially when it is cold here.  A lovely cosy English house...  

Hi Pink Tulip...we are a chatty lot!

Tiara...promise to get in touch when I'm back honey!!

Fog cleared up yesterday...not so warm but we managed to eat out on our terrace (bit windy...it was a bit like being on an English beach...still it is only Feb!) for the first time ever ever ever (only been here 4 years!).  There are so many steps in this house though...those thighs of mine had better be toning up!
Started the clomid today so watch this space...

Lots of love to everyone...to all our big mammas...to all our would-be-mammas...

Momito
xxxxxx


----------



## PaddyGirl

Ok mystery over.... AF finally arrived this morning. Thank god! Have to say though, this month is nothing like I am normally, nothing. How weird    But I'm just so relieved that they've not stopped completely. 

But who needs babies anyway....  my fur-babies got me up at 1am, 3.30am, 7am and 8.15am.       

So I'm just sitting here waiting for the kettle to boil, then I'm going to take a nice hot soak in the tub. The kettle boiling is for a cuppa, not the bath!   

Hope everyone is ok

Much love to you all 
Paddy xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Fraggles

Ooh Paddygirl what with the twins/triplets you will be having and your furbabies interrupting your sleep there will be absolutely no point going to bed 

Momito hello how is that clomid I always think I am being perfectly lovely and reasonable when I am on it then only looking back realise I have been a total impatient unreasonable little C*W. LOL. Am sure you however are a total delight.

Hello to everyone else.

xx


----------



## Guest

Hi Girls,


Advice pleeeeeze!! Have been searching web and FF for info about good place to go for DE and I feel so overwhelmed.  From a cost point of view obviously reprofit looks good and u girls have personal experience over there...but me and DH were thinking more about Spain, which has obviously been successful for Cal...but the cost is way more than CZ!!!!  Then there is cost of flights and hotels on top of the tx.


I have a friend who went to Dogus clinic in North Cyprus and totally raves about it and when I've looked into cost it is really good value.  They do an all inclusive package which includes my meds, donor meds, hotel, half board, transfers etc and it is cheaper than spain!!  What to do?


Anyway - some pointers would be great!  PM me or post, either is fine!!


Much love


Sonia


PS Good luck momito...one follie dance coming ur way...               


PPS: Paddy - our feline fur babies can be a nightmare at night too! Stupidly I fell asleep with them both on the bed, DH then didn't kick them out of the room so at 4am this morning the lovely Robster was nuzzling me and purring loudly in my ear whilst Lola was mewling like a kitten and feeling left out of the game!!!


PPPS: Hi to Fraggles, T, Cal, Gia and Pips!!   (and simone too if she has time to read!!)


----------



## Fraggles

Sa11en

I say do what you are most comfortable with but ask yourself this question if you are successful with the first de and have one child would you want to have further IVF to have a sibling? Or if it didn't work out first time would you want a second go.

If it was me and I were you I would go to Cyprus if that money would give me more than one go. But have you also checked about waiting lists because would that also influence your decision?

xx


----------



## victoria99

Hey Sonia,

You're right - there's so much info on different clinics on FF - it sometimes seems as if the choice is the issue rather than lack of info.  I looked into Reprofit, Dogus, Serum (Athens), several in Spain (IVI Barcelona, Ceram, Visterhermosa, another I can't recall that had great reviews and lastly at Procreatec in Madrid.  In the end it came down to a balance between getting what I wanted in a donor, the timeframe I was interested in, whether or not the clinic does shared donors (which I  didn't want) and my 'feel' when I called to discuss it with them.

For me the right choice was Procreatec but I was specifically looking for someone with Spanish background as my grandmother was part Spanish and most of our family has olive skin and dark hair and eyes.  These are the points that swayed me to them:

Reprofit - long waiting list even though cheap - lots of eastern european donors (read light-skinned and blond)
Dogus - cheap but didn't seem to be able to guarantee donor characteristics though I did really like their tandem (OE + DE) option
Serum - we would have gone with them as they're only 5k Euros, my immune Dr. Gorgy works with them and have a superb reputation with a fantastic coordinator Penny - however, they had no Spanish donors (though a good selection of eastern european so light-skinned if you're lookign for that.)
IVI Barcelona - expensive and felt like a number to them when I called
Ceram/Visterhermosa - I believe that both do egg sharing which means that you're guaranteed 6-8 eggs but that someone else gets the rest and at Visterhermosa you only find out the characteristics of the donor when you've got your legs open and are at ET - rather hard to say no at that point.

Procreatec - Jennifer, the head doctor is fantastic and very approachable. (Of course I'm biased here as I'm doing so well with their help - twins at 23wks +2days today! )  Like Serum they don't overstimulate the donors so they aim for 6-8 great quality eggs.  (I had 8 eggs, 7 fetilized and 4 went to blast - 2 transplanted and both took!!! and 2 blasts on ice for siblings or more likely donation if all goes with the bubs.)  THey have a very short waiting list depending on requirements ie blond hair takes longer.  Only had to make one 2-day trip - cheap on Easyjet - there as I had all my bloods etc from my attempt at OEIVF.  Cost was ~6,300 Euros (incl. extra 400 or 450 to take to 5-day blast) but didn't include my meds which I got through the NHS (progesterone and estrogen) because of my POF.  I also wanted a place where people routinely managed to get frosties so I could consider having a 100% sibling later on - if that's of interest for you, definitey ask about it.)

I really recommend making a list of your top few clinics as well as your top few donor requirements and give them a call.  I got a very definitely Yes or No feel from each one that I spoke with.

Hope this helps.

XXX
Calgary


----------



## PaddyGirl

Hi everyone    

Sonia... I couldn't have put that better myself. I've been trying to research DE clinics overseas for several weeks now, not that we're actually in a position to go yet, but I just wanted to take my time when making this choice and then to register with whoever as soon as possible so that when we can afford more tx we can just go. 

One question I have is....  all my bloods results will have expired by the time I go for more tx, so I'm assuming I'll need fresh tests done again. Is this to be done at a UK clinic or at your overseas one? And....  (sorry, I lied, I have two questions    ) does your clinic have to have a link with a UK one?  If this is the case I may be looking at having to change my UK clinic. 

Calgary, thank you for your easy to understand breakdown of some of the pros and cons! Some good points to consider there, especially the question of whether you would want to have a sibling one day. I actually hadn't considered that.    But, yes, all being well and providing I'm not 100 years old by then, I would like a sibling for my child. 

Momito... sending you loads of    and    Good luck honey, hope this is the one for you and your DH. Please keep us updated if you're able. Will be thinking of you xx

Gia... hello lovely, how are you feeling?  Goodness, I've been reading your diary and I don't know how you find the energy to do all what you do!  I know I'd struggle without the joys of a pregnancy!    Make sure you do take things easy when you can though, those two little bubs will need all your reserves!  Still get a smile on my face when I think of twinnies!!    

Tiara... Hi hon, hope you're doing ok?    Hope work has been better since you went back xx

Fraggles... are you anywhere nearer deciding when you're likely to go back to Reprofit yet? 

Was thinking the other day, does anyone hear from Songbird?  

Hi Pipster.... hope you're keeping well lovely lady     

AFM.... I have the AF from hell!    My god do I know it's finally arrived!  Fur-babies played up again last night, don't know whats got into them. They just wont settle. Mind you, our feline and canine friends can sense things we can't so perhaps it's something like that. 
Got the joys of sainsburys later. Anyone fancy going in my place?? Thought not. 

Have a nice day everyone
Paddy xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Pipster1978

Hello gals!
Just a quickie to say that I'm still in regular contact with the lovely Songbird but just think she needs some time out at the moment. I don't think she'll mind me saying that she's gearing up
for tx this summer with her sister as a donor!
Lots of love to you all,

Pipster xxx

P.S 'tis a myth that you get a 'glow' and heaps of energy in the 2nd trimester, I reckon. I am shattered but in no way complaining!


----------



## Guest

Wow Cal!! Thx So much for the advice!!!  Totally forgot to contact Serum!! Will get on the case now! My characteristics are (as you know) fair skin, dark hair and blue eyes.  Don't necessarily need the spanish connection although perfectly understand your desire to go that way!!  I found everything very useful, so thank you!!


Paddy - I've discovered Sainsbury's online!! First delivery coming tonight between 8-9pm...will let you know how it goes.  Delivery charge is £3.50 it seemed, over £100 is free.


Fraggles - Have I missed something?? Disciplinary How awful!! I need to go back and read your earlier posts!! Hope it works out the way you want it to!!


Pips - sorry to hear your so tired....don't forget that you've been through so much emotionally to get where you are that it takes its toll!!  You probably won't relax until your having cuddles from the little one.  Or maybe when they're 18 - but then they'll be off to uni and you'll constantly worry!!     Give Songbird a squeeze when you next see her!!


Tiara, Gia and Momito - hope u guys are well!!!


Crikey - cat on the keyboard can't see to type!!! Get oooooooffffff!!!!




Sorry about that - demanding thing!!


Lots of love


Sonia


----------



## Fraggles

Hi Sorry thought I had explained, someone went into my desk whilst I was away and for once had forgotten to lock it but had gotten information I needed for the next day ready in preparation for my first customer. I am accused of having confidential details of my client in there when it should have been locked. Colleague went rummaging when I was away and then decided to tell my manager and called her over to have a look, hence going for hanging tomorrow.
x


----------



## PaddyGirl

Hello everyone   

Fraggles.... how awful to find yourself in this situation!  God, who needs enemies when you have colleagues like that    He/She shouldn't have been rummaging in your drawers in the first place anyway, what were they doing in there?!  Hope you get on ok today my lovely, sending you lots of    

Gia... hi hon. Have been reading your diary and I'm so sorry that you're feeling this tired and worn out. Please don't fret about not posting or keeping up with any threads, we all totally understand. They say you have to give in and listen to your body but thats not so easy when you're stuck at work and can't put your head down for a few minutes. Are you due a visit to your mum and dads soon? Just to get a few days away where you can sleep in, laze on the settee, and be waited on. Don't know about you, but I so enjoy having someone cook a meal for me    Not that that happens very often mind!    But on a positive note, good news about your new boss eh.    

Hi Pipster...  your time to 'glow' will come my lovely    Just take things nice and easy.  Pleased that Songbird is doing ok, please say hello from me too x  

Momito.... thinking of you. Hoping that you're getting on ok over there   

Sonia... ah yes food shopping on-line - can't beat it!    I did use Sainsburys on-line shopping before we moved but seem to have got out the habit of it.  Nothing nicer than having a man deliver your groceries for the week    Hope you got ok with your first delivery. 

Tiara... how are you are hon?    

Calgary.. hope you're feeling ok hon    

It's so damm cold today, I can't warm up at all. Even had the dogs up here for a cuddle but then I couldn't type so they had to go back down again!  I'm trying to look for a new mobile but really don't know what to go for. I'm not very technically minded so I don't want anything too complicated but I fancy a really nice stylish phone for a change. I'm wondering if DH has already seen one because the other night he tried to put me off one that I had my eye on and said that I maybe getting an 'anniversary phone'! It's out wedding anniversary on Monday. Hmm, that'll be nice. I'll let you know. 

Love to you all
Paddy xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## tiara

Hi girls just so busy at work long day and evenings at the mo...also I am low so hiding away... I am watching and sending hugs to you all...

Fraggles sorry there is trouble at mill with work...
Pip hope the next faze is enjoyable for ya... Please give Sbird a hug from me    




HUgs to all of our Gang!!!!!!        


Txxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## victoria99

Hey Pipster - I think that glow came for me around the 17th week when I actually started to show - or at least that's what DH said  You should be over the ms by now though - and is that helping? How exciting for Songbirg - I can't believe summer of '11 is just around the corner!

Tiara - hope you have a great and relaxing night! 

PaddyGirl - I can't belive how the temp has dropped these last few days. It feels absolutely arctic - and I'm from Canada!  Hope you're managing to stay warm and cosy.

Fraggles - I agree, with colleagues like that....    Hope it went ok today and they realized that it was just a simple and very unusual mistake by someone who's always on the ball!   

Sonia--had to laugh about your cat and then again when I noticed that you posted the same 4x- what a cat! 

AFM - I'm feeling pretty pleased that I just bought this pram that I've been oogling for half of what it would cost me in the UK.http://www.albeebaby.com/baby-jogger-city-select-double-ruby.html I've got a few meetings in California next week and the week after so I'm taking advantage of the very generous £390 'import' allowance when I come back. Got to go lie on the couch now as the peanut butter sandwich has put me over the edge (of what I can fit into my squashed tummy)....

Hello to Momito and everyone else.
Take good care and keep warm!
Calgary

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that fertilityfriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## Guest

Sorry about multiple posts!!! The site was taking ages to upload and I kept trying to repost but obviously it was posting. A few times this week I've come on & server been to busy to direct me to new posts. Is this just me?

Fraggles - work sounds pants. Thinking of u!!
Gia - take it easy Hun!!
Paddy - what would we do without our fur babies, eh? Urs sound like a right handful!!

Just a quickie as in the bath and on iPhone... Birthday yesterday... Have been spoilt rotten!!! It's a year ago since the whole amh prognosis & being told we had to have ivf. We thought a shot of hormones would sort me out. So obviously my day last year was mostly spent in my classroom
Cupboard crying. Not a tear this year & feeling positive!!!

Had a great day at work, dont think ive told u about our "live ur dream project" (visit www.********.com/liveyourdream2011 and check out dream running for year 3) but anyway, we were at watford fc yesterday & probably gonna be in local paper!!! Out for a long, lazy, boozy lunch at this lush pub. All local organic seasonal produce. Yummy.

Have a great weekend!!!!

Love
Sonia
Xxxx

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that fertilityfriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## Guest

Struggling to edit my post.... It should read tomorrow I'm out for lunch... Not yesterday at Watford!! Lol


----------



## Fraggles

Hi

Have a wonderful time Sa11en.
I am of to the opera tomorrow then a girlie night catching up with a couple of women I used to work with so am assured of a fun weekend before I go back in the frying pan next week.

Was really happy as GP was writing my prescription for drugs for me but 10 days later and the flipping woman hasn't done it instead when I phoned up today I am told there is a note saying I have to go and see her before I can have them which means it is unlikely my drugs will arrive before my AF does Grrrr so no treatment until after my 43rd. [email protected]@dy woman. By getting her to write it and from my supplier I am saving £600 but am not impressed everything gets delayed because she is being difficult as she is NHS. I know she is helping me but she left a message on my mobile to say she is doing me a big favour mmmm doing me a favour perhaps but tell me exactly how much have the NHS contributed to the £1000's I have spent on IVF. Oh yes that's right sweet FA.

End of rant and here's to a fab weekend for all.

x


----------



## Guest

Fraggles - sounds like you need a great big   


PS Momito....thinking of you hun!!!! C'mon the follies!! Grow grow grow!!!


----------



## Fraggles

Sa11en thank you but am actually feeling very upbeat just not very impressed with smug GP.


----------



## Guest

Glad to hear it!!!


----------



## Momito

Greetings from Brno!

Well...it was very nearly greetings from nowhere as the bl**dy Ryanair ground crew refused us entry onto the plane at Seville on Wednesday.  

When we arrived at the boarding gate, Dh was rudely (how else?) asked to put his hand luggage into their cage thing and before he had had a chance to put it in, the Grupenfuhrer lady said "that doesn't fit".  Having only placed it in their stupid cage 3 weeks earlier, we knew it fitted and said, yes it does, just hang on a minute.  Depsite getting it in, the woman refused to let us continue, saying that DH had had to squeeze it in and that it would have to go into the hold (£££££ were in her delightful eyes).  She simply refused to admit that she was wrong, even though the case was sitting inside the case, right to the bottom of the damn thing.  So we refused to accept her decision whereupon all the other Ryanair staff started shouting and getting involved, all against us of course.  We took a picture of the case in the cage, and were told this was "prohibited".  By now they were really out of hand, all shouting about respect and lots of nonsense (status issues me thinks) and when I counted them all up (6 of them to screw up a flight it takes!), I said "6...idiots" and one of the really mouthy ones said that we were now grounded as I had insulted them!  Ha ha ha ha!  It was one of those surreal experiences that you can't believe has been allowed to happen.  And all because one stupid woman wouldn't admit that she had been mistaken.  It was a great bit of drama for the rest of the airport however...

So off we went to get our complaints forms...and went straight over to the Air Berlin desk to get a flight to Vienna via Palma de Mallorca.  The day could have disintegrated into chaos (it was only 09:30) but things much improved from there.  So we went back home (another hour in the car), repacked our bags (we get 20kilos each with Air berlin + hand luggage), had lunch with my mum and best friend, and then went off to our local airport to get the afternoon flight (thank God we had done our homework and so had all the possible routes in our heads).
Can't say that the experience didn't ruffle our feathers, it was so completely arbitary and unfair.  Needless to say that we missed our flight from Milan to Brno so now we will have to face the uphill battle of getting re-imbursed.  Sometimes using Ryanair is the only option, but we will sure try hard to avoid them from now on.  Air Berlin couldn't be more different...and had we booked our tickets in advance as opposed to desperately buying them on the day of flying, it would have only been a tiny bit more expensive.  

So...now we are over that palaver...here we are.  Yesterday only 1 follicle showing on the left side...looking rather puny.  They've put me onto Breville and will go back on Monday to see if it has grown.  So so far not a great response, but as the Dr at Reprofit said, all we can do is try.  We really like their attitude.  Very practical but also compassionate.  Doesn't look as if the DHEA has made any difference to me at all.  Sigh.

We both went and had a hair cut yesterday (I was beginning to look like Attila the Hun)...and boy oh boy!  What an improvement!  And DH is getting the lenses fixed on his glasses...we've discovered that they are to blame for those awful headaches.

So it has been an eventful few days...!

Fraggles...I can't believe what your colleague has done to you...surely her behaviour (rifling through other people's drawers) should be disciplined?  Not your simple mistake.  Am glad the Union is on your side.  As for the clomid...I think I'm ok on it...although the Ryanair staff may not agree ha ha ha!

Paddygirl...hope that someone cooks you a nice hot meal soon...ooohhh...let us know about the phone?!  Glad that AF turned up, but not that she is being difficult.

Calgary...you are a wonderful inspiration on DE.  Going through the uncertaintly of this rollercoaster ride again is very much making us consider our future options.  Know it is not over till the fat one sings, but am beginning to see it may be the end of the road with my OE if we don't have luck this time.  It really helps to learn about your experiences and also how making the decision brought some order back into your life.  I take great heart from it, as sometimes it feels unbearable, all this uncertainty, and with time ticking away.

Pipster...hope that your blooming period kicks in soon.  You poor old sausage.
And same to you too Gia...hate to think of you having to struggle on at work feeling so lousy.  It must be really hard...sending you both lots of hugs...     

Tiara...hugs to you too as know you are rushed off your feet at work.     

Sonia...if you wanted to contact Reprofit re: DE, then can give you the email of one of the doctors.  If we go down this route then Reprofit will certaintly be on our list.  Colouring-wise I think the fit would be better for me too.  Think it could work well for you too.  Plus the women here are good-looking (so DH keeps telling me ha ha ha!).

So that's it for now folks.  By the way...yes, can forward piccies of Simone and babs via email...(permission granted...didn't like to do it without!!!), but it will have to wait until I'm home, as this little lap top doesn't really let us do more than get onto the internet.  Hope that is ok!

Lots of love girly wirlies...take care of yourselves...

Momito (The One Follied Bandit)
xxxxxx


----------



## PaddyGirl

Hello everyone    

Hey Momito great to hear from you!  But good god, what a fiasco with good old Ryanair!!    Used to work in aviation so I can picture exactly what those people were like with you.  Some people are just jobs-worths and can't or won't budge an inch, even if they are proven to be in the wrong. Whatever happened to customer service??  Thank goodness you were able to make alternative travel arrangements at such short notice though, doesn't bear thinking about if you had been left stranded!! 
Really pleased that you are happy with reprofit so far, sounds like they are kind and supportive towards their patients. Always a plus point eh! Hoping that you see a big difference on Monday, will be    that more little follies are busy growing in there!  In the meantime, try to enjoy your time over there, good news that your DH got his lenses sorted too! 

Fraggles...  Oh happy memories.....  how many times did I put something in the office fridge only to find it gone by the time I went back for it!      Why do GPs get your hopes up only to dash them again and suddenly do a U-turn. I have quite a good relationship with my GP and sometimes I'm pleased that I chose not to involve him in my IF, I've heard so many stories of frustration, misleading info, etc that I don't doubt for one minute that I'd have had exactly the same problems.
But anyway, hope you enjoy your weekend... the opera sounds nice. 

Sonia... Hi hon, hope you're ok and so glad that you had a tear-free and very happy birthday this year!!        You deserve to be spoilt rotten.. hope you made the most of every minute! You sound like you have a lovely weekend planned hon    

Calgary... well done on your bargain pram purchase!!    It must be so exciting getting all the baby things together. How much longer do you reckon that you'll be able to carry on travelling and flying?  

Tiara... hello! Sorry that you have been feeling a bit low these last few days. Sending you lots of    and hope things improve on the home and work fronts. 

Gia... Hi hon... hope you're resting as much as is possible. It can't be easy working when you're feeling like that, especially as you can't say anything yet and are trying to hide how you're feeling. Hope your able to take it easy over the weekend hon    If I could I'd make you one of my roast chicken dinners and bring it over!    

AFM... all ok here. We're having a quiet weekend thsi week, going to spend a few hours in the garden tomorrow and I'm really looking forward to that. Our back garden is a mess, what with the dogs and we've also had some old trees cut back and now have twigs and branches scattered all over the place. It needs a general tidy up. Hoping to have a thai take away tonight... yummy. Poor old diet seems to have gone out the window and run away!    

Love to you all 
paddy xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Fraggles

Oh Momito Ryan air are frustrating aren't there but you telling them honestly that they are idiots (well done that woman) did make me laugh. Good old clomid. I know it is a lot to take in Momito but if you didn't respond as well as you like would you ask the Consultant whether it is possible to do DFET whilst you are there or is that too much to consider when you are on the spot? 

So many men/husbands have commented to their partners about how good lucking the women are in Brno!

Tiara big hugs.

Paddy mmm diet what's that - oh yes that thing I was doing but somehow has got dropped along the way. Bag to it on Monday.

Love to all

xx


----------



## Momito

Hey girls

Am gonna see what happens tomorrow.  Woke up feeling very down in the dumps today...sometimes I feel overwhelmed by everything we've taken on over the past 4 years, and despite lots of effort, money etc, sometimes I feel like we are going nowhere on all fronts.  Life just isn't turning out how we had hoped, and sometimes we feel very stranded out in Spain.  We seem to be battling on all fronts all of the time.  Just don't think that little town cuts the mustard for us so we'll have to start working on our escape plan, which no doubt will be long and painful with things as they are generally.

Am possibly thinking of going to NY to get my last frostie transferred if this attempt fails...if that fails...well then we'll have to consider our next move carefully.  I guess we should try to keep an open mind about things...

Sorry for not being more perky today...

Momito
xxxxxxx


----------



## Fraggles

Hey Momito Am opening my arms and send you a huge huge hug, hope it reaches you very soon. xxxx


----------



## GIAToo

Momito         
TBH I don't know how you have kept going for 4 years.  I gave myself 2 years max to try to have a baby (incl using DE) as I just couldn't go on that long.  You and DH are very strong.  I hope that one follie turns out to be THE one! 
As for Ryanair - not sure I will ever want to fly with them again after my 8 hour delay, plus the little hitler who wouldn't let me use my clear make-up bag that I have flown all round the world with for my liquids etc     I wonder if they are all on commission!!   I'm glad you told them they were idiots, but even more glad that you managed to find another route to Brno! 
Take care of you and DH    

Fraggles - good luck with things at work, glad the union are on your side and not surprised at all the HR made a mistake - haven't met many decent and competent HR people in 20 years and even less competent managers! Let us know how it goes.  OH and sod the diet! 

Sonia - I looked at Isida in Ukraine (very good reputation according to my Ukranian friend), Serum (didn't click with Peny but everyone raves about her) and obviously Reprofit.  I also asked about Dogus and thought about them briefly, but only when I was still considering doing a tandem cycle.  I was also considering Ostrava Gycentreum (sp?) in CZ.  I decided to go with Reprofit in the end, despite the long waiting list, because I personally have met many women who had successful treatment there and I really liked the fact that Stepan always answered by questions etc.  He is very patient!    When I met him, he was lovely and very positive.  Obviously cost was a factor too.

Calgary - well done on the twin pram!  I had a very brief look at the costs of twin prams after that and I think I'll wait a while before I look again     For a start it's still early days    I'm hoping that in my second trimester I might have a bit of energy to do an ebay de-clutter project!   

PaddyGirl - you are also a very busy lady!   for tomorrow.   I hope DH is planning something nice for you    If not, take the dogs out!   

Tiara - big    to you.  Hope next week is a better one for you. 

Hi Pipster and Songbird!   

AFM - the nausea is pretty constant, and felt so ill at work last week that in the end I told my new boss that  I was pg.  I figured at the end of the day if things went wrong I'd have to tell her and if they went right, I'd have tell her.  She was delighted for me and I briefly mentioned that I was "going it alone" and she said "every day I'm learning what a brave woman you are" (I think she was referring to the fact that I act which is something she had said she always wanted to do).  Anyway, who knows if there'll be a job for me come July (it may not be in her hands for reasons too complicated to explain here), but I felt a great weight had lifted off my shoulders.  I also asked to do one less dance number in my show, not 'cos I'm pg (well, partly), but because I still cannot breath well and have a bad chest which I've had since January now.    As soon as I exert the slightest bit of energy I wheeze and cough so much.  It's getting me down a bit and I am looking foward to the show being over, but I think I will love it too.  Two weeks today I will be half-way through the first night....EEEEEEK!!!

Anyway, lots of love to you all.  Sorry if I missed anyone.   
GIA Tooxxx


----------



## tiara

hey girls..


Hope ya feeling on top of the world soon Gia, my sweet...


   


Calgary when is your due date, it is all very exciting and I agree with Momito you are a role model for DE...    


Fraggles hugs  


Paddy happy Anniversary too.   


Momito as I said before ....Momito sweetie, Gosh what a horror of a travel Co.......not gonna use em now either!!! SO there Ryanair!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Hey hun, can they up your dose any more...this journey is so tough hun, and you take tenacity to a whole new level hun...It could change in a few days...I will do mega follie dances for you hun...lots of hugs     But this journey I feel robs us gals of every day living to a certain degree, we have no choice but to sort out tx , cope with dg etc and it does take over who we are. This next tx will highlight how far you and Hubby have come.....Also I think coping with tx on top of other CR*P is tough and of course we Keep on keeping on, but hun you need to take time out sometimes....I think going for ya ickle frostie is a great plan hun!!!! I am here for ya 24-7....well I am here for all of you gals...I hope you know that, even though I am not my chatty self at the mo!!!! Hugs hun    




Hi Pipster, Mac, SImone, Nix, Sbird and the rest of our cool gang!!!




Txxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Momito

Hello chicas

Thanks for your words of wisdom and comfort...it means such a lot. Yeah...I'm a persistent little s*d!!!! Although I drive myself bonkers sometimes with it all...as you know! I'm lucky that DH is so understanding and supportive. Although it does get him down too sometimes.

Today was looking a bit better...follie has grown to 14.5mm...still small so will continue stimming today and tomoz, will do the trigger shot tomoz night, and then hopefully all being well things will be in place for extraction on Thursday. Wish us luck...       

Paddygirl...   Happy Anniversary! Hope you have celebrated in style!

Not only did I call the lovely ground crew idiots (which frankly I thought was mild and was a simple statement of fact as opposed to an insult!)...I also told them that they behaved like Nazis and the Stasi...they didn't like that much either. But DH and I are glad that we gave them what for even if they did ground us ha ha! We are very lucky that the other airline was available and that we had a day to muck about with if needed. We move houses tomorrow, we're moving into the Europa (Gia...will tell you what it is like! Not that you need to know anymore!) as our little flat has new occupants arriving tomorrow. We've managed to wash everything before we go so we have enough undies to last us till Monday!!!!

So glad Gia that you feel you have that weight off your chest...this woman sounds very nice...hope that she can make things happen for you. Can't believe that you are doing dance numbers in your show feeling the way you feel! You _are_ one brave woman...and another great role model!

Tiara...you sound rushed off your feet as usual. When do you get a break for Easter?

Lady Sonia...as mentioned on the other thread...have I missed your b'day? Let me know so can wish you Hap B properly!

Lots of love to you all, Fraggles, Cal, Pipster, Songbird, Simone, Handy (are you out there habibti?)...

Momito
xxxxxx


----------



## Fraggles

Oh Momito you go girl!    I am so proud of you. Maybe we should temporarily rename the thread as Gutsy Gourmet Pizza Girls.


That follie just sounds fine to me. As has been said many a time it is quality not quantity and someone I was in Brno with about 9 months ago worrying about the size of her follie (which was similar to yours) has just given birth to a bonnie baby boy.


xxx


----------



## Guest

Grow follie grow!!! Oh momito, I'm hoping & praying!! It only takes one!!!


----------



## GIAToo

Momito - here's to that magic follie being the only one you'll need!!!!
                     

GIA Tooxxxxxx


----------



## PaddyGirl

And from me too!!  Momito....  I'm praying that this little embie is the ONE!! Sending you lots of love and    

 


Just a quickie from me this morning, I've got the hospital with mum first thing. Thank you girls for your anniversary wishes. I had a lovely day actually. Hair cut and highlighted in the day and then DH had planned a surprise meal for me, him, mum and dad and then when i walked into the pub some of our friends were standing there too! Oh and a bouquet of flowers. Not standing in the pub, I mean DH got me some!!    

Hope everyone is ok, catch up properly later on

Love Paddy xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## victoria99

Sending you oodles of great vibes for that follie Momito!!!!!


----------



## handy1

Hello My old lovely friends

I have just seen this thread today...... I am still around reading our thread (POF) every day.

I am glad I found you all here..... 

Momitto ... BEST OF POSITIVE VIBES AND FOLLIE DANCING FOR YOU... sorry can't use icons at work. 

Big Hello to Tiara, Sonia, Paddy, Cal, Gia, Pipster, SB and Fraggles

I will write aproper post latter.... very busy at work.

Love and big hug to all of you

Handy


----------



## Momito

Less of the old eh Handy!!!!       Glad that you have found us.  Hope that everything is going well for you.

Thanks so much for your good wishes everyone.  Just takes one, just takes one...

Have been using the Ovacue and it is remarkably accurate...says my peak fertility day will be Friday, so Thursday looks to be the perfect day for extraction as per Dr's judgement.  So am quite pleased with that little gadget, even though it cost a small fortune!  Stepan says no need to try to halt early ovulation as the timing is looking good.  So despite DHEA not increasing my follie count, I am definitly set for a later ovulation which is better for my cycles, so maybe it has had some impact after all.

We've moved into the new hotel...very nice!  We are still so fond of the little appartment, it is a bit more spacious than a hotel room (even a superior one, which was cheaper than the standard if you can believe it!) and so very near Reprofit, not even a 10 minute walk and very comfortable and well decked out.  Anyway, we are now on a different side of town which lets us do some new exploring.  Will try and sneak a peak at the Villa Tugendhat...for those of you who know Brno, there is a novel called The Glass Room and it is set in Brno and in this Villa.  The real-life villa is now a museum, but it is currently closed for renovation, but we are going to walk up there to get a glimpse of it.  The novel is very evocative and moving...so even if you are not coming to Brno, still recommend it!

Paddygirl...your DH sounds like he really pushed the boat out for you yesterday!  Sounds like you had a wonderful evening!  And getting your hair done is always a boost isn't it?

Lots of love to you all...

Momito
xxxxxx


----------



## PaddyGirl

Hi there Handy, great to have you onboard!!    

Momito... you never cease to amaze me with your knowledge of historical things, you always have such interesting facts and pointers to tell us about.  Still doing my follie dancing for you!!       

Hello to our other lovely girlies.....  hope you're all well

 

Love to you all 
Paddy xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Guest

Ahh Paddy - bless DH!!!  What a nice surprise!!! Glad you had a good one.  How long you been married?


Momito -       this one has got to be the one!! Just think of Handy and her little miracle!!!


Handy - Glad you're here!! Hope u can update us all on your progress!!  Look forward to it.


Cal, Gia, Tiara, Pips and Fraggles - lots of    to you all!!


Not much going on at the moment....things are decidedly routine...same old same old....Work is hectic coz of our project.  Have I mentioned it? My kids are raising money for oxfam and running at various stadiums across London - Watford FC, West Ham, Crystal Palace, Mill Wall.  So not only am I teaching but arranging and co-ordinating all of this.  If your on ******** check out our page liveyourdream2011  If anyone has any contacts who can help us with fundraising or offer raffle prizes it would be greatly appreciated = however lots of you are education and healthcare so presume you don't have the resources...but perhaps you know a man who can  Worth asking....


Anyway - cat has decided to plonk himself on the keyboard again so gonna go....ah bless! Obviously feeling better!!


Love you all


Sonia


----------



## tiara

Hi girls, sorry I ahve not been on much...I am so busy...so and so much CR*P at the mo, cant be bothered to even moan about it!!!!!


Momito  It only takes one as we all know!!!! I am sending you positive vibes....I love the description of the villa.   I break up before easter on the 1st APril...but i will have to call the students in to reheharse in the hols anyway...but at least in APril there are lots of bank holidays...  




Hey Handy how be you...


PAddy what a lovely surprise form ya hubby friends and ya ma and pa!!!!


Sonia, Naughty gal not reminding me it was ya birthday..... will make it up to ya.




Hugs as ever


       
Tx


----------



## Fraggles

Oh Tiara I am so sorry you have so much crap at the moment, am so hoping it hurries up and leaves.


My stomach hurts I ate too much pancake. ouch.


Programme to avoid tonight on 1 I think about 23 week babies: The price of life. I reckon a weepy and something to stay away from.

xx


----------



## tiara

Thanks Fraggles....hey sounds like good advice...




I missed pancake day....Boooo!




Tx


----------



## Fraggles

On the topic of food I tried pieminister pies at the weekend. Went to stay with a friend and if you recall when I lived in NZ and hated supermarket shopping I went at the weekends when there were several stalls offering samples of food. We went to a garden centre and I was in seventh heaven again yay and there before me lots of stalls with lots of food samples Yay. And I discover thai chicken pieminister pies yum yum yum. Come highly recommended but can't anywhere I can buy them.


----------



## Momito

...maybe you should become a PieMaster Fraggles...

Oh girls...it is all over for us!  Went for extraction today and they found that my one and only follicle was empty.  Just a cyst reacting to the drugs.  What a lot of effort for that.  Still we tried, but it seems to be ever clearer to us that my OE just aren't up to the job anymore, if they are there at all.  It hurts, but we know we have to move onto the next phase. 

Thanks for all your follie dancing girls, your good wishes and strength.

Boo hoo from Brno...  

Momito
xxxxxx


----------



## GIAToo

Oh big     Momito.  I'm so sorry.  I know how tough it is to move from OE to DE, but the only thing I can say right now is that at least you know you have tried everything you could with your OE....    That was the thing that helped me - and I didn't try for very long with mine, but it was personal limit that I got to, if you know what I mean.   

Take some time to get over this and look after each other 
GIA Tooxxxxx


----------



## PaddyGirl

Oh Momito, I'm so so sorry    I don't know what to say, you must be feeling so disappointed hon. It never gets any easier does it? But I can say from my own experience, that once I had realised and come to terms with the fact that my OE were just not going to happen and that DE was the way forward, I started to feel slightly better. It's hard to explain but all the uncertainty and the 'shall we just give it one last go' finishes and you can start to look forward to something that actually has a much better chance of becoming a reality. I know you know all this anyway, but I just wanted to say that there is light at the end of that black tunnel. Sending you lots and lots of            

Can't say I've seen pieminister pies before Fraggles but I'll keep an eye out for them. I've just come back from sunny Sainsburys and OMG I was so hungry I could've eaten the entire shop!    

Tiara... hoping that all this bad stuff passes by soon hon    Stay strong!!  
ly said it was the 
Gia.... how are you doing lovely lady?  

Hi to Sonia, Calgary and Handy too!!!  

AFM... I'm having a right downer today    Don't know why but it started last night out of nowhere. One minute I was fine and the next... I wasn't!  Today I tried to get my mum a slice of ham and egg pie from the deli at Sainsburys... the young girl behind the counter, who looked about 12, was so rude. She was gassing to her colleague and picked up the wrong pie thing and before I had chance to stop her she had sliced it. You should have seen her face when I told her she could take it back and cut me a slice of what I had actually asked for!    But it was the muttering under her breath that really got my back up, and I took great pleasure in telling her exactly what I thought of her!!  Now I'm home and I feel so miserable and kind of angry, but not sure what I'm angry about      Just hope that DH doesn't say or do anything wrong when he comes in!!!  

Anyway, enough of that. Hope everyone is having a nice day 
Love to you all 
Paddy xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## GIAToo

PaddyGirl    - you sound like me    I want to slap everybody at the moment and i do speak out quite often, especially when people are aggressive on the tube, but it makes you feel miserable doesn't it? I just think why can't people be nicer?!  

I'm struggling tbh, but don't like to complain.  Feels like 24/7 nausea is taking over my life, but I am hoping that it is a good sign.  I do have moments of complete panic too when I think "what the hell have I done" and I feel quite lonely at times, but I am sure that no matter what anyone's circumstances these are all pretty normal responses when pg.   

Hello to everyone else   
GIA Tooxxxx


----------



## tiara

Momito you are a brave solider and you have done your best, More than me, and my word you should take comfort in that...Look after yourself now hun, and think about ickle frostie.....your amamzing remember that hun.   

Hugs to Gia and Paddy   

Tx


----------



## GIAToo

Hugs right back at ya Tiara     

BTW - I have booked myself into a hotel in Ramsgate for Easter weekend - just thought I'd mention it in case anyone wanted to join me for a night or two.  Dogs welcome (I mean my Winnie, not you lot!   )

xxxxx


----------



## Momito

You are the lovliest girls.

Gia, Paddy...Dh and I were just saying "why does life feel so hard?  Why do some people have to be horrible when they don't have to be?"  When you are having a hard time and people are just awful for no reason, it makes you feel sad and angry at the same time.  You feel like screaming "give me a break!"

Have to say though that people here in Czech Rep are really very mellow and well natured...they seem so balanced and at peace with themselves compared to other countries where the humungous ego comes first.  It isn't all me, me, me.  How refreshing!  

Still, more hanging about for us, as we are not due home until Monday!  We've looked at changing the flights but it is cheaper to stay, although we really, really need to open that shop!

Tiara...you are a lovely person, always thinking about everyone else whilst you've gone through the mill and back.  What a generous heart you have.

Gia...don't blame you for having panic attacks sometimes...and whilst I am sure there will be hard days, your bubs are going to give you so much pleasure too, not to mention the rest of your family.  Hope those hormones calm down soon so that you can begin to enjoy what you have.  Any chance of doing slighter shorter hours at work at all?  Is the boss lady quite sympathetic?

Sending you all lots of hugs.  Thank you for being there.

Love you all

Momito
xxxxxx


----------



## PaddyGirl

Oh what would I do without you girls!!    

Gia... your comment about 'dogs allowed' made me laugh out loud!    Believe me, if I could get away I'd join you for a night. How lovely would that be    

Lots of love and    to you all.............  we may all be experiencing difficult times in one way or another, but we'll all come through them and, I for one, take great comfort in knowing that I have you all here. Friends are special people. 

Right, s*d it... I'm going to have a glass or three of wine tonight. Who's joining me??  And for those yummie mummies... who would like me to have one on their behalf??


----------



## Momito

...I tried Paddygirl, I really did!  Asked for a Gin n tonic and was given a Ginger Tonic (aka ginger beer!).  Made us laugh as I was trying to throw off the chains of tx and go wild!

Anyway...it matched my hair...

Momito
xxxxxxx


----------



## Guest

Momito -    just doesn't seem to say it enough for me!! I am so so sorry and feel your pain.  I think we all do!! Please take care of yourself and make sure you use Kleenex extra soft tissues with balsam or you'll get a sore nose!!! Oh honey......     


Gia - it's perfectly normal to feel scared.  It's hard enough going through all this with a strong partner.  To do it on your own....well....you're one tough cookie and gonna be an amazing mum!!!


Cheers Paddy!!!


AFM: Off to GP tonight to demand referral to clinics that songbird and pips have recommended.  I think we're both worried about the longterm health issues with POF, especially with a history of cancer in my family.  We need to address this before DE....or at least speak to someone to discuss all our options.  The riding is going well and today I'm considering upping my lessons to two a week.  This will cost a fortune I know....but for peace and calmness, confidence, exercise etc I think the benefits outweigh the costs.  I just need to look at what I need to cut back on...


Lots of love to you all and once again, Momito -         we're all here for you!!


Sonia
xxx


----------



## PaddyGirl

Hi everyone

Sonia... hope you get on well tonight at the GPs. Got my fingers crossed that he is happy to offer you the referral you want. Think you are going about this the right way, very sensible to look at any possible issues before you start. 
And I don't blame you one bit for increasing the horse-riding, if it helps you then it's worth every penny.    

Hi Momito... sorry that you only got ginger beer!  Not quite what you asked for eh!    Besides the cr*ap bar service, I hope that you and your DH are feeling ok today. Well, I know you won't be ok, but you know what I mean.    I'm sure knowing our Momito you have already started to pick yourselves up and look forward. 

Gia... how are you today?  Have to say, I can totally understand your moments of panic hon, as Sonia says, it's hard enough with a partner. I can guarantee you that whatever emotions or concerns you're having they are totally normal and to be expected. Don't be too hard on yourself, you're doing fabulous!!  We're all very proud of you thats for sure    

A big hello and hug to everyone else.... Tiara, Calgary, Fraggles and Handy. Hope you're all ok. 

All quiet here today. (thank god!)  Just getting ready to walk the dogs, they are sitting in front of me now giving me that 'come on mum!' look!!    

Hope you all have nice things planned for the weekend. I've got one of my cousins and her DH coming for dinner on Sunday which will be nice as we don't see them as often as we should.  

Much love 
Paddy xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## tiara

Hi girls... Gia I loved the dog line too, I now work every Sat at the Theatre doing workshops, But I may jig over for the night if I can?/hope ya taking it easy.


Sonia have a canter for me hun.....Hey hope it goes well at the docs....  


Momtio, What can you do when your wellies are wet my darhling...dance in the rain....and boy are you and hubby being brave, having to stay out there must be frustrating and a reminder. But also a break to work things out a little.  you are a gorgeous red head, so lashings of Ginger beer for you hun.... Gosh I know how much your hurting right now, sending you husg in hope of healing some pain.   


Hey paddy hows tricks.................


Hey up fraggles hope ya well.


hi to our mummies...simone, HAndy, GG, Calgary, Pipster, Mac




AFM pretty fed up, I have not missed DH once while he is in Oz so that says a lot...i am just working out how I can afford to leave....all poo really...
and it is pretty much down to this infertility journey that has lead on this path of separation me thinks....not impressed with my naughty womb and ovaries....oh well.
Off to walk the doggies..


Love ya all, I am just in a weird place at the mo and not much help to anyone...
Txxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Momito

You're always a help Tiara...just wish we could do more for you going through such personal agony.  Even if you don't miss DH...or it is the realisation that this is no longer for you, it is still a very painful process.  Talk to us whenever you need to.     

Sonia...way to go on the horsey front!  Think you are sensible to try to figure out everthing, or as much as you can on this rollercoaster ride.

Paddy...glad you have had a quiet day for once!!!

Gia...hope you are feeling a bit brighter today...in every way.  Rest up now it's the weekend.   

Good news on our little frostie...he or she is still waiting for us in NYC!  We feel a lot calmer today...we've digested what has happened but have also been informing ourselves on exactly what empty follicle syndrome is...apparently it is a misnomer, but that is not to say it is all plain sailing.  I can't pretend that we are not wondering if this protocol was wrong for us...not that we are filling ourselves with false hope, but it does feel a bit one size fits all, not very tailored, and boy I think I need a bit of tailoring!!!!  Anyway, it is all food for thought.  First things first though, we have got to start making money again and save, save, save, whichever direction we decide to go in.

Lots of love to everyone

Momito
xxxxxxx


----------



## Songbird80

LADIES!!  

I found you!!  I'm so sorry i've been awol for so long....   

I've missed you all heaps... I often think about the 'Gourmet Pizza Girls' and send you subliminal love and baby wishes over the airwaves... i hope they reach you.  I havent been able to read back too far back but just read the last few posts about Momito and Tiara want to say i'm sorry that things have been tough.     

How is Simone?!  I feel completely out of the loop!

Life has been a bit mental to say the least...  Work is absolutely horrific at the moment - and has been for about 3/4 months. I know it sounds melodramatic but i've never been this busy in my life and literally am working until 8pm/9pm every night which means by the time i get home i'm totally wiped out and generally dont really have a life at the moment.  We're recruiting more people to help but it's just so full on it's hard to see a light at the end of the tunnel at the moment...

On the uppedy upside - I got engaged last weekend which was absolutely magical    We've been together a long time so it's such a lovely thing to happen   

We're also all systems go with my sister.  We've had our first appointments at the lister, and she has done her bloods and had her scan (26 antral follicles - i almost fell off my chair!!!) so it looks like we're a good match!!  I've got a laparoscopy the week after next and then i've got a mock cycle and then we're looking at her starting stimming end of May / June.  OMG - even typing about it just makes me so nervous!!  It's crazy though as I literally havent been able to think about it because of the work thing so i'm scared i'm not physicing (can't spell) myself up properly.  

Anyway - enough about me... i'm sorry again that I havent been around and hope everyone is ok.  

So much love to you all 
Songbird xxxxx


----------



## Momito

Songbird...so lovely to hear from you.  Congrats on your engagement...fantastic news!  Also great news on your next steps with your sister...all very exciting!  What a wonderful follicle count...have to admit I'm just a tad envious!!!!!
Re: work...on the upside, you are busy, busy, busy and recruiting more people so this is good news in a financial crisis.  Hope that it eases up soon for you though, working such long hours must be exhausting and as you say, leaves you with no time or energy for anything else.

Lots of love to everyone...big group   for the gorgeous Gourmet Pizza Girls!

Momito
xxxxxx


----------



## tiara

Hey girls 


Sbird.....Fantastic news ....you will be a married lady and a mummy soon...Yayayay   


Momito hugs    




HUgs to everyone      
Txxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Fraggles

Momito my heart goes out to you     It is so tiring to have to go through these decisions and heartache and am thinking of you. 


Sbird hello lovely to have you back.




T how are you doing today?


xx


----------



## Guest

Just passing through... Sending warm wishes to momito. Love u. 


Xxxx


----------



## handy1

Hello 

Momitto.... I am so sorry . Words can not express enough how this is really tough. 
You ate brave and wise and now just take care of each other. 

Songbird ... Lovely to hear from you and congratulations fir your engagement. 

Hello to Gia, Tiara, Sonia, Calgary, fraggles, pipster and everyone I forgot . 

Handy


----------



## PaddyGirl

Hello everyone!  

Hey Songbird.... so good to hear from you, have missed you loads!!    A massive congratulations on your engagement hon!      Any ideas when you'd like to set the date?  And brilliant news about your sister and the pending tx, gosh May/June is just round the corner... wow! How exciting!!    I have a good feeling about this for you. xx

Momito...  hope you are feeling a bit better hon    Great to hear that your little frostie is waiting patiently for you, do you know when you'll be able to go back to NY?  I know the summer months are the busiest for you at the shop. 

Gia...  hope you've had a nice restful weekend. Is the nausea any easier hon?  Think it's a good thing that your new boss now  knows about your pg, it will take some pressure off you and by the sounds of things she is understanding and supportive of you. 

Tiara.... how are you doing hon? I'm sorry that you are going through such difficult time son the home/personal front. Wish there was something I could do to help you and make it all right again. Sending you lots of    

Fraggles... hi hon! What have you been up to? 

Pipster and handy.... hope you yummy mummies are both well and taking things nice and easy. 

Simone... if you're reading (if you have time to log on these days!!) Thinking of you and your gorgeous little girl. 

AFM... really enjoyed the weekend, and have to admit we did over indulge a bit!!    My cousin and her DH came for dinner yesterday and judging by the amount of empty glasses on the worktop this morning, a good time was had by all!! 

Well, it's a sunny morning and I'm going to pop out with the dogs in a little while and hopefully clear my head. But first I might have a bacon sarnie!!    

Love to you lovely ladies
Paddy xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## H&amp;P

Hey ladies (it's Driver225),

I know I wasn't at the meet but wanted to drop in and say hello, I looked on the other thread a couple of weeks ago and didn't recognise any of the names on there.

Will have a read back to catch up on all your news.

Love to all.


----------



## GIAToo

OMG Driver!!! Lovely to see you    AND with a   ....CONGRATULATIONS!        Good luck for your 7 weeks scan hun    

Songbird - congratulations on your engagement    and great news about your appointments at the Lister with your sister!   

PaddyGirl -glad you had a nice weekend and managed to let your hair down a bit   

Momito - hope you and DH are feeling better.  Glad that you still have hope with your frostie     

Hello to Sa11en, handy, Fraggles, Pipster, simone, tiara, Calgary, Nix(hen?) and anyone else lurking!

AFM - been feeling guilty that I haven't had any energy to do household chores etc and then read the twins bumps thread and found I wasn't alone!  Plus the fact that I have been working full-time and rehearsing four times aw week as well as goign to various other theatre meetings about the open say I was organising! Had a full on weekend so not much rest and for the next 2 weeks I will be rehearsing or performing every night!  I have booked 3 days off next week though and Mum is coming to stay with me and help me tidy the house etc, bless her.  Have another scan tomorrow night, so I will let you know how it goes.   

Lots of love
GIA Too xxxxx

p.s. worked out that the company I am with will have to pay me full SMP even if they don't extend my contract! Yay! I met the eligible criteria on dates by DAYS!! tee hee!


----------



## PaddyGirl

Driver... Hello!!!!!  Congratulations to you on your                  Good to hear from you!

Sonia... sorry hon I missed you in my last post    Hope you enjoyed your weekend xx

As you can see I've still not got out with the boys yet    , I have however managed to catch up with FF, make brekkie, and lounge on the settee!!!


----------



## Guest

Driver - OMG!!! WOW!!! Many many congrats!! Thrilled to bits for you!!  Funnily enough I was thinking of you recently!!!  Wow!!! Fingers crossed for you hun!!!  


Gia - how's the scan going? Oh sorry - just checked, that's tomorrow!!    Great news on maternity!


paddy - What a busy day you've had!!     Love it!! And I know the feeling when you come down and see the kitchen and the recycling!! But as long as you're having fun!! 


Fraggles, Pips, Songbird, Tiara, Handy, Cal, Simone (if you're there!!) - hope you are all well!!


Momito - I think you're travelling back today....hope you have a smooth and safe journey.  


AFM: I told you about the project...well on Friday we had a "Table Top Sale" - basically a jumble sale.  This afternoon we counted up with the children how much money we took...over £300!!!!  Tomorrow I have organised a Moonlight Marathon - we run around the school field in dark wearing glow bracelets and carrying torches!    Crazy but I've sold £100 worth of prepaid tickets already!!! Hopefully we get a good turn out tomorrow night...our parents can be a bit fickle...  We also have an advert which will be put on youtube later this week - I'll forward the link to you if you're interested.


Have a good evening everyone


Love
Sonia
xxxx


----------



## Momito

Driver...CONGRATULATIONS!  That is fantastic news.  Like Lady Sonia...wondered where you had got to!  See you have been very busy and so glad that you finally have that much desired outcome.  Fantastic!             
Good luck with your 7 week scan.

Sonia...m'lady!  Wow...that fundraising is brilliant!  Hope you get a good turn out for tonight!  Sounds like lots of fun!     

Gia...so pleased about your maternity leave...what a big fat relief for you.  Can't believe you are doing so much theatre feeling so grotty...what a trooper you are!  Of course you haven't got time to do the housework (but know how a messy house can get you down.  Glad your mum is coming over to help sort it out a bit for you!).

Thanks everyone for your kind words.  DH and I are feeling ay-ok.  Things are much clearer for me now.  We're gonna try with the frostie as you know, but have decided that should this fail, DE is the way for us.  Having read up a lot on low reserve coupled with my age, I feel I need to let go now.  This realisation has made it much easier and, just as Calgary mentioned in her own journey to DE, I feel a sort of relief and acceptance, even a welcoming of this new chapter.  So had better get on that list now!

Tiara...am thinking of you and hoping that you are ok.      

handy...hope you and the bubs are both doing well.  You too, Calgary and Pipster.

So nice to have the gang all together again...  

Much love
Momito
xxxxxx

PS...yes we are home...from a sunny Brno/Vienna to a rainy Spain!!!


----------



## H&amp;P

Ok going to attempt a few personals but please forgive me if I miss anyone or get anything wrong as it's been a while.

Momito - I am so sorry that this last TX did not go to plan (and I have lots of Ryan Air stories    to bore you with one day), will you go to NY soon (I think that is where your frostie is?), I can 100% recommend Serum to be on your list as a clinic for DE.

Gia - I have no idea how you fit everything in, work, theatre etc etc and pregnant with twins, I take my hat off to you and am sat here feeling very lazy. 

Sonia - fab fund raising, wish I lived closer as would have joined you on the walk. Hope you get a good turn out. Good to see you are still riding too.

Paddy -    to stroppy sales assistants.

Songbird - so much fab news from you in one post, so excited for you and your sister, sounds like she is going to give you some amazing eggs, and engaged as well, how exciting, tell us all about the proposal   

Tiara, Calgary, Fraggles, Han (is she here or on the other thread?), Simone    to all and hope I can keep up this time.


----------



## Fraggles

OMG Hoping and Praying congratulations just saw your signature.


----------



## Guest

Driver/H&P - Can I ask a couple of questions....Did you go down the DE route? If so...Can you tell me/us about your experience of Serum V Dogus?  Me and DH are gonna go DE and were thinking spain but the cost is  HUGE!! We figure it's gonna take a few goes and don't really want to spend ALL our savings on it....A friend of mine had a successful Dogus experiene but someone on the Poor responders thread didn't have such a positive experience and she recommends Serum.  You're fairer than me - how close is your match?  Sorry to ask lots, I just want to be able to make an informed choice.  Would you still recommend Serum if you didn't get the BFP?

Momito - I felt the relief too.  yes it's devastating but my first initial reaction when tx was abandoned was like a weight had lifted off my shoulders.  My prognosis for OE would be a miracle for it to work, but DE is 50% live birth rate... also my biggest worry about using OE is the quality so we were always worrying that if I got BFP that i'd miscarry.  Too much heartache!!  Didn't realise you had a frostie still in NY - there is still hope there hun!!  It aint over til the fat lady sings and lady Sonia has a croaky throat today so no singing from me!!! lol!!  U go girl!!

Hope everyone is well!  Keep fingers and toes crossed that the weather stays dry tonight!

Love to everyone
Sonia
xxx


----------



## H&amp;P

Sonia - I have to admit I would recommend Serum over Dogus every day of the week (but then I didn't have a very good Dogus experience and came away not really trusted anything they had told me, this is just my opinion and I know others have been very happy there, if you do want more info then Pm me as I don't feel it is right to post publicly), the level of Care and personal treatment we received at Serum was amazing (compared to Dogus where hardly anyone spoke english, literally just the co-ordinator, I have sent a PM to FF as Dogus are advertsing on here as English speaking Dr's and that is not (or was not) the case. Serum is slightly more expensive in terms of treatement but is far easier and cheaper to get to. We went DE on our first go at Serum but they ahd massive problems getting even just 9 good sperm and Penny was 100% convinced the issue was James's sperm so after our negative in Jan we went straight back in Feb for double donor and voila our first BFP. I wouild contact Penny in terms of matches, we are very happy with ours and I know she has many different skin colours / hair colour combo's available.

Gotta scoot conf call in 10 minutes and not prepared.


----------



## tiara

hey Driver or aka H&P  that is great news well done you   

Momito, It is a weight lifting off your shoulders, but you are still aloud to grieve too... but you have a positive way froward and I know it Will happen Hun....I see triplets...   

Sonia, You are a little star, sorting all those events out... I need to get back into running...try as I might the weight of my J-low keeps dragging to the sofa!!! But i will get there.

GIA...Good news on the SMP....and hope ya can chill soon hun.


Paddy sounds like a good time was Had by all.

Fraggles hope ya well hun.

Hi Sbird, Calgary, Pipster, Handy, Mac, SImone....

Hey I am sat in my office a cupboard I have converted and one of my students is playing the piano...amazing all Adele and Elton it is very moving music as i read this thread, I feel like I am on montage out of Glee!!!!!!  Oh it's all razzle dazzle here at the mo...non stop rehearsals till May, I am doing A midsummer Nights Dream, Comedy of Errors and Daisy Pulls it off, Plus 32 Monologues all fun!!!!!

Love you all. I would be lost without you.


Txxxxxxxxxx


----------



## GIAToo

Hi Girls,

Just a quickie.  Had a scan tonight.  Both babies measured same size (well one day difference), but only one heartbeat detected   .  Had a little   but very mixed feelings here.  Have been advised to get my GP to refer me to EPU so they can keep an eye on me.

Night Night 
GIA Tooxxx


----------



## handy1

Hi girls

Gia ... I am really sorry. But please Don't worry. It may turn to be ok after all. They should keep an eye on both of them and i hope they will find a heart beat.  I will be thinking of you. 

Sonia.... I had contacted Penny ( serum) and she was very nice and helpful as I was thinking of DE after my first abandoned cycle and was going to Athens but my visa got delayed in the Greek embassy and thats when I went for the lister to have my second oe ivf.  
I think it is very worth considering it. 

Driver/hoping&praying .... Congratulations on your BFP.

Tiara .... Wow that sounded really lovely to have a feeling as if being in Glee. You are a very talented woman ....

Momitto ... Hope you are feeling better and I really admire your positive attitude. I hope the next step whatever you decide be the one for you ... Lots of hugs ... Habibity. 

AFM I had my 20 weeks scan and the baby looks fine. We are going to have a little girl. No soft markers or abnormality detected. We are relieved that she is ok. 
My mum is also recovering very well from her nasty fall down the stairs and had the plaster removed from her arm. She will be going home in two weeks time. 

Hello to simone. Fragles, pipster, songbird, paddy, Calgary and everyone I missed. 

Handy


----------



## Guest

Thank you H&P - I had heard similar stories about Dogus which is why I asked.... so glad it worked for you.

Gia - you know where I am hun. I'm only a train ride away   

Handy - 20 weeks already?! WOW!! So glad she is ok.

Tiara - check out our video promo 





Sorry Volunteers - know you don't like us posting external links. You can also search on you tube for marathons for mali or live your dreams keys meadow

Last night was an amazing experience - children running like lunatics around a field in the dark!! Torches and glow sticks galore!!

Sorry just a quickie - don't seem to have much time on the computer these days as I split my time with you girls and my project page on ********.

Paddy, Fraggles, Momito, pips, cal etc etc hope you are all well.

Lots of love and  to everyone...I can see why driver changed her name to Hoping and Praying coz I'm hoping and praying we all get through this tough time!!

Sonia
xxx

No problems Sonia, I will ljust add one of my lovely little dislaimers!
This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that fertilityfriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## Guest

weird!!! I was typing "m  o  d  s" as all one word and it changed to "volunteer"....whats going on?


----------



## Wraakgodin

sa11en said:


> weird!!! I was typing "m o d s" as all one word and it changed to "volunteer"....whats going on?


Oooh, that is interesting!! I know they were looking at changing our title to "Volunteers", they have obviously done some sort of auto correct in the system!

Also happens when you type "m0derator"!!

Sue


----------



## PaddyGirl

Hello everyone 

Gia... oh lovely, I'm so sorry, but please try not to worry too much (easy to say I know  ) as I do recall reading an FF diary for a lady having twinnies and a second heartbeat couldn't be detected at her first scan either. This lady's pg continued without any problems and both babies came along when they were ready! 
I can also understand the _slight _relief you describe in your diary. I don't know about you, but I'm a strong believer in 'what will be will be', or fate, call it what you will..... you will be blessed with your baby/babies. Sending you lots of    and   

Handy... a little girl, how lovely!  Well done you for getting to your 20 weeks milestone 

Sonia... glad to hear your little stars made it round the field all safe n sound last night. Me? I couldn't run up the stairs!  You're very good organising all this for the children, I'll have to take a look at your persuits on the web link. 
Have you decided on a clinic yet? I'm still really undecided, probably because I know we can't really go ahead with tx until we've saved a bit of money first. But, when you first register do you actually part with any money at that stage?? If not, then there is nothing stopping us from making serious contact with our favourite clinics that are in the running.

Tiara... hey hun, hope you're ok  Glad to hear that you're keeping busy with all these productions!! Wow! You must be very good at what you do.

A big hello to Momito, Calgary, Fraggles, H&P, Pips, Songbird and Simone. Lots of love to you all 

AFM... I'm a bit grumpy today  Managed to have a row with practially everyone yesterday. Some of which I could understand, and others that just came out of nowhere  Thank god for Barney and Paddy (my fur-babies), at least they tried to comfort me. And I slept badly so I'm feeling rubbish today. Anyway, DH is working till late tonight so I'm going to cook beef stew with potatoes and dumplings... can't beat good ole comfort food. Wish my mum could still cook because her stews were to die for! 

In a minute when I've finished here, I'm going to take the boys out for a nice walk, come home, read some of my book (got a new Marian Keyes - have to admit I love her writing!!) then settle down with a HUGE plate of stew and watch what I want on the tv!

Hopefully tomorrow I'll be a proper little ray of sunshine again! 

Much love 
Paddy xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## H&amp;P

Gia -     I think on your previous scan you saw 2 heartbeats so you must be very sad to think that you have lost one of your precious babies, really hope that you can get into the EPU quickly and they look after you well.   

Handy fab news on your scan and a lovely little girl to llok forward to   

I'm stressing today as waiting for phone call on repeat HCG's, please let them still be going in the right direction


----------



## PaddyGirl

Just a flying visit............

H&P.... I'm praying that your HCG's are all ok hon        I'm sure they will be. Keep strong and sending lots of positive vibes to you    

Fraggles... OMG, WTF is the disciplinary all about!!    Surely the union people can sort this out for you?  Bless you, thats the last thing you need right now.  I often wonder what the bosses and managers of this world would be like if they were faced with the trails and tribulations of IVF...  ok, I know some of them have been through it too and, in those cases, they have naturally been supportive and sympathetic to what is involved. But, those who haven't... well all I can say is that I hope they never have to endure any of it because I think they would look back on how they have acted in the past and feel ashamed. Fraggles, good luck at Refrofit... sending you    and              Hope you can stay in touch whilst over there x

Love to everyone xx


----------



## tiara

Girls... Hola


Hey Gia, As i always say hang on in there, I am no expert, but surely it will be ok for both babbas?? sending you hugs      


Handy Fantastic news.....wow what a relief for you and hubby. Glad ya ma is on the mend!  


Hugs to LAdy Sonia   


Hey Fraggles mega hugs coming your way    


Paddy sending you hugs and smiles    
Hey H&P, Calgary, Simone, Pipster, Sbird, MAc  




Hey up Momito, how are ya hun  




Txxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Guest

Fraggles - Grrrr....work and tx just don't go together and I think causes more stress than tx itself.  All the worry about time off and obviously the unpredictable nature of that time.  Oh hun, I really feel for you but I hope you get the result you want which will make it all worthwhile!!

Gia - thinking of you my lovely!!

£148 raised from my marathon!! And there was such a nice buzz around the school with everyone talking about it.  Felt quite proud of myself!!! I think we've raised about £400 now, plus donations on justgiving which makes £500 and then the children's sponsorship needs to come in and many are saying they're being sponsored £50.  Plus Oxfam want to feature this project on all communications with schools for water week in June/july.  I'm really enjoying this project but I must admit the quality of my teaching is suffering.... and therefore behaviour has been appalling.  So the old dragon teacher is in effect with zero tolerance...hate it but a neccessary evil!  

T- are you looking for jobs still?

Lots of love to you all

Sonia
xxx


----------



## Momito

Sonia...that is brilliant!  it's impossible to keep all the balls juggling in the air at once...you'll go back to being super teacher very shortly no doubt!
Have any of you watched any of Dream School?  OMG!!!!!

Gia...I hope that you get a glimse of no 2 soon...it is awful to feel so worried.  But very glad that no1 is doing well.      Think you are going to deserve to put your feet up when this show is over!  Am    that everything will work out for you.

Handy...so lovely that you are having a little girl!  And that she is safe and well.  You and your DH must be so over the moon.  

Fraggles...gggrrr...it is so hard to get the dates spot on.  We have a terrible time juggling all our commitments when we go for tx, which is why we try to go in our quiet months, but it doesn't always work out that way, and of course time ticks away if you hang about too long.  This woman at work sounds awful.  This incident has been blown out of all proportion.  I do hope it gets resolved in your favour.  Where on earth has common sense gone?

Driver (am sure will get the hang of your new name soon!)...thanks for your tips on Serum.  I haven't done anything about anything since we've been back.  I feel I just need to distance myself from things for a bit and get back into the swing of our life again.  But it is very good to hear about other people's positive, or negative, experiences.  Good luck with your scan...does the worrying never end?          And as for the lovely Ryanair...    

Tiara, honey bunny, how are you?  How are things at home?  Know you are rushed off your feet.     

Paddygirl...big hug to you, and to Pipster and Songbird and Calgary.

Not much news here, we are just trying to get our rythmn going again.  Just feel, as usual, that we have so much to do and get through!

Lots of love everyone

Momito
xxxxxx


----------



## GIAToo

Sorry for quick me post, but just to clarify, there was definitely no heartbeat for twin no 2.  EPU have told me there is nothing they can do and just have to wait for 12 week scan and hope that twin no 1 is still thriving.    Had a good cry yesterday and now trying to think positive about twin no 1   
GIA Tooxxx


----------



## Momito

Oh Gia...               I am so sorry.  But am glad that no 1 is still doing well.  May things be easier from now on.  But a loss is a loss and it hurts...thinking of you loads...


----------



## tiara

Blimey GIA..that is tough news hun....I am sure this happens a lot or am i speaking from my J-low(still tough), So No.1 will thrive and be amazing hun...I just know it!!! sending you millions of hugs.        


Txxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## victoria99

Oh Gia - so sorry for your sad news!     Sending you all the                   I can for Twin 1!!!  Take good care!!!

Momito - so sorry that this last one did not work out.     Hope you can take the time you need to recoup and re-energize.  You know that we're all here for you!
Driver /H&P - so happy for your great news.  Sending you                   for your upcoming scan!

Sonia - I would definitely have gone to Serum if they had had Spanish donors (as that's what DH and I decided we wanted).  Penny seemed so caring that I can't but help think that it's a fabbo clinic not to mention the rave reviews.  I'll also say that I heard a lot of mixed feelings about those who went to Dogus and DH and I pretty much ruled them out as we felt that from the feedback we read that we couldn't trust their pick of donors.

Tiara - sounds like you're enjoying your new, if smaller space.  Good for you for keeping everything going!!     I'm sure your students feed off your enthusiasm!!

Handy - super congrats on the 20wk scan.  It's always so nervewracking to go through scans and then so fantastic when they turn out so well.  Must have been a thrill to see your little bub and find out she's a girl!!  

Fraggles - Nasty manager!    Definitely focus on what you need right now - and that's +ve vibes and thoughts for your upcoming trip to Brno.  All my best     !

Paddy - hope you enjoyed your night with comfort food - sounds yummy!  I think it's totally normal to have good and bad days.  It's brilliant that you know what makes you happy and content so that you can move on too!  Comfort food is definitely one of my favourites!  

Big Hello and   to Pipster and Songbird and anyone I've inadvertently missed.

AFM - terribly sorry I've been quiet for so long.  I haven't had a chance to read all the way back as work has been tough and just got back this afternoon with a massive cold from California (where the weather's worse than London - my luck.)  I'm off again tomorrow but hopefully will be back in better form , and with more time, next week.

All my best,
Calgary


----------



## Momito

Fraggles...sorry to hear that Brno is wet.  A bit mis.  Where are you staying this time?
Keeping everything crossed for you honey        ...and you just gotta do what feels right.  There are so many layers of things for us to consider in all this...no wonder we are stressed out bunnies!  Eat a big dumpling for me will you?!  I too was told 5% by Care...helpful...not!  Forget them, you stay positive for your tx...        

Calgary...lovely to hear from you...

yeah...Tiara...I too meant to mention your broom cupboard...but as ever, you seem to have made it your own!

Hope everyone is doing ok...     Sending you all loads of hugs...

Momito
xxxxxx


----------



## Guest

T - did you ever used to watch children's BBC when philip scholfield used to present from the broom cupboard with Gordon the Gopher?      


Fraggles - Best of luck hun - 5% is more than 0% so there is hope....but I think it's good you have a back up plan.  That way you know that when you leave you will PUPO and to be honest, I've never been that far so to even be on the 2ww in my eyes is a miracle!!  Hang in there girl.        


Momito -    You are one strong woman and you will get through this.  It's good you have a plan as you can move on to the next step.


Gia - Oh   !! Words cannot express my sorrow when I read your post.     I am so so sorry!! How long until next scan? Twin 2 looks good so please hang in there and try to be    that in 7 months or sooner you will have a screaming, kicking, pooping bundle of love!! 


Thank goodness it's Friday!! I am sooo tired and drained.  I think the past couple of weekends I've partyed to hard on the saturday and what with work being so busy I'm shattered.  Last night was in bed at 8:30!! 


Lots of love to you all


Sonia
xxx


----------



## Fraggles

Momito thanks hon, where do I get dumplings from? Boycotted Ryanair in support of my virtual friend and flew wizzair which has a 32kg baggage limit, now that is more like it. Staying at the Grand as had the joy of cancelling and rebooking flights, hotels etc and feeling grotty with sorethroat, aching all over thingy so staying in bed apart from trips to clinic.

Sonia I too would rate Serum and think you are in safe hands if you do go there.

xx


----------



## GIAToo

Fraggles - sorry you are feeling so rough and had to change your plans at the last minute etc    One question - why would you go for 5 day blasts if you only have a few follicles?  I believe that embryos are better off back in their natural environment (I know lots of people disagree and say it makes no difference) so Iwould go for a 2 or 3 day transfer if I only had a couple of embryos anyway.I know it's all a very personal choice though. I hope you get more follies and good eggs though       

Calgary - wow, you are so busy flying around the world!  Sorry that you got wet weather in California    but glad you got your twin pram!!   

Handy - so happy that your 20 week scan showed all is well, especially after your earlier worries   

Momito - as the others have said I felt a great sense of relief once I decided to give up on my OE (along with the sadness).  You have been through a lot more than I ever could have and you and DH are so strong, which is lovely to see as I don't have much faith in relationships, so I love to read about yours    

Sa11en - well done on all your fundraising !! No wonder you are exhausted.  So nice quiet weekend for you this weekend eh??   

PaddyGirl - I think I want to come and live with you, what with roast chicken dinners and stew and dumplings!!! Yum!  I am eating so badly at the moment 'cos there is so much I can't stomach    The only drink I can stomach (even with breakfast!) is coke! Gonna be a big fat toothless wonder before I know it!
Hope you have a nice weekend with your "boys" and the family   

Tiara -     for you.  You are right, "vanishing" twins are very common.  I take my hat off to your being a drama teacher and doing all those productions.  Such a huge job.  I have a couple of friends who do the same and they are always working!  Take care of you hun   

Hoping&Praying - I hope your HCG levels were going up     Please do let us know that you're ok    

Hello to all the lurkers!

AFM - well I am very glad it is Friday.  I have been rehearsing every night after a full day at work and tonight I have a night off.  Plus I am off work Mon-Wed next week and I think I am going to sleep....a lot!  I didn't go to the EPU in the end, they just called me and said there was no point going in for another scan.  I have my booking in appointment with the midwife on Tuesday and hopefully she will give a date for my 12 week scan.  Had some AF pains this morning and I just started praying that I don't physically miscarry the demised twin.  Apparently usually it just gets absorbed into the body. I did feel all the same things that I felt when I miscarried last year (guilt, anger, sadness etc) all mixed in with feelings of relief, more guilt (that I should be sad when I still have one baby and others are still struggling to get pregnant) and a million other emotions.  All rather exhausting. Anyway, having the show has been a good thing really, if tiring, and the cast have been lovely.  Getting lots of cuddles!   

Better do some work now, just wanted to try and give some support back to you lovely ladies    

Take care and lots of love
GIA Tooxxx


----------



## GIAToo

Fraggles - our posts crossed.  Well, you know what I did and I would do it again! I know how tough a decision it is and you're in a similar situation to me in that you need to make a decision fairly quickly (well, you don't, but you know what I mean).  In the end I felt like I was ripping a plaster off really fast so it hurt less, if that makes sense, and it felt easier to just finally make the decision to give up on my OE.  I still have moments now where I think "what if", but then I remind myself of the awful roller coaster that is treatment with OE at my age and with my AMH etc and I know I couldn't keep putting myself through that.

Do Reprofit have some suitable donor embryos for you?

Hope you can decide    

Lots of love
GIA Tooxxx


----------



## H&amp;P

Fraggles - just a quickie from, for me it would depend on if you have truly already accepted donor eggs is a good option for you, if you have and I was in your position (knowing everything I do now as I made a different decision in May last year and had my 1 balst OE put back and kept the donors on Ice ) I would go for DFET.

Gia - huge    for you, I am so sorry for your loss, I know you were worried about having twins but that does not mean that this hurts any less.   

goota scoot due in ameeting now


----------



## Fraggles

Hi
Yes I used to watch PS and the broom cupboard. Have to ask why is there no good saturday morning children's tv for adults to watch these days. Although I do like watching something for the weekend on sundays.

Giatoo no idea if they have any suitable embryos I just asked if it was possible. What info do they give you. My view is that it isn't fresh DEIVF so I am not too worried about characteristics as I would be very grateful whatever and as so many people comment on what good looking people there are here I know my child would have goodlooking genes. 

I saw Daniella today who was lovely, S is there on Monday. One of the nurse came up and rubbed me on the arm as she said she hopes it all works out for me. Bless. I think they need to come to the UK and teach bedside manner to some of the clinics in the UK from what I read. 

Hoping thanks am thinking I would be very grateful for a child whatever and sometimes moving on and accepting is easier to do when reality is slapping you round the face like a wet fish. 

xxx


----------



## Fraggles

Hi

I think because one ovary hasn't responded at all and the other they could only see 2 follies really makes the decision for me. Does this mean if I ever did OEIVF I would likely respond in same way?

xx


----------



## H&amp;P

Fraggles - Some people have very different responses every time they do IVF, but the reality is if you have High FSH or/and low AMH (sorry I don't know what yours are) then the likelyhood is that response will always be low, that does not necessarily mean the eggs will be poor quality though. I have just finished the season of PP you are just starting (got for Xmas on DVD) and have to say I think i was in tears during about 75% of the episodes, i was proud of myself when I got through one without crying.   

calgary - sounds like things are manic for you, look after yourself.


----------



## Fraggles

Hoping I love PP. I have no idea of my current fsh but 18 months ago which is a long time I was 6.8.

xx


----------



## GIAToo

Fraggles - H&P is right, you can respond differently every time and quality of eggs may be good even if only a few of them.  For me it came down to financial and emotional resources and I was running out of both.

For Donor Embryos they gave me: height, weight, DOB, blood group, hair colour and eye colour.

GIA tooxxx


----------



## PaddyGirl

Oh god, I missed yesterday and look at all these posts. 

Firstly... Gia, I'm so so sorry huni    I don't know what to say to you, but I hope that you are ok and looking after yourself. Thank god you have a few days off next week, you can sleep around the clock if you want to. Just wanted to say that a very good friend of mine had similar happen to her, naturally she went through the grieving process, all the 'what ifs', drove herself mad with all the questions and no real answers but after a while she settled down with her pg and carried on to have her little girl, who will be 2 years next month. And in her case, she didn't actually miscarry. They told her that as the pg was so early that it would probably be absorbed. 
Hey I have a spare rooms here anytime you and Winnie would like to come and stay!!        Got everything crossed for you and sending you heaps of            and          

Fraggles... in answer to your question, if it was me, I'd go for DFET. I've been told I've only got a 5% chance with OE and to be honest I don't think I've got the strength, time (as in age), or money to keep putting myself through all what comes with tx for such a tiny chance. As you know, I decided on DE a while back now and, if I'm really honest, it's probably the best decision I've made since starting all this. 
Is it still raining out there? It's miserable here today so you're not missing much hon. Pleased to hear that you are receiving good care whilst over there, that always helps you feel more confident in the clinic. Whatever decision you come to Fraggles I will be routing for you ....        

Hi Calgary... Wow, you're such a busy lady!  Sorry that you have come home with a cold, lets hope that doesn't linger around for too long.   

Sonia... Your fundraising is fantastic... don't worry about being the old dragon teacher      Hope you have a nice restful weekend and recharge your batteries    

Momito... hope you're ok and getting back into the swing of things. You're a very strong lady and you and your DH seem to have a very strong relationship... you will be just fine my lovely    

H&P...  hope those HCG levels are behaving and heading in the right direction. Take it easy hon      

Tiara.... hello hon, hope you're week has been a good one, lots of    your way 

Huge hello and    to everyone else.... 

I'm having a really lazy day today, and guess what... I don't feel in the slightest bit guilty    It's raining outside, I've got my boys here with me, mum and dad are both fine in their annexe, and all is well in my world today. Me and DH popped out to celebrate St Paddy's day yesterday (DH is from the Emerald Isle) we only went down to our local for a glass of wine but it was really nice. DH has just called to tell me that he's won another contract for work which is just the best news! This means that DEIVf can go ahead much quicker now, we may not have to spend months saving first. Yay!!!      I so want to just get going with it now.  

Hope everyone has a lovely weekend
Lots of love 
Paddy xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## tiara

Hey girls..
A quickie as I am in work...
But Fraggles...If I had the chance and the cash I would do OE...But I cant get my head round DE for me yet...I have buried my head up my   ..But prob due to probs with DH too. But go on your instincts hun and nothing else as to what is right for you my sweet.

Hugs to all...gotta fly...  

Hope ya feeling better GIA...

Yes the Broom cupboard is fab.


Hugs and love as ever.

Txxxx


----------



## victoria99

Just a quick one to Fraggles before DH comes back and catches me on my laptop  

Fraggles, I'm a pretty pragmatic sort and made my decision based on several things:
1) I had tried unsuccessfully with OEIVF 
2) I had a very low chance of OEIVF ever working (as I was diagnosed with POF)
3) Looking at how many years we'd been trying > 4+
4) Recognizing that while DEIVF has a very good success rate, there still was no guarantee - meaning that it could take several tries (if not more than that to be successful). 
5) Realizing that I what I wanted most was to get on with my life as I had dreamed it and weighing that against potentially many more years of frustration > it's exhauting and soul-sucking this infertility journey.  Alsoa, having turned 40 I felt that I really wanted to get a move on.

That's not to say that I didn't have the odd wobble even after I got the +ve result.  However, I do have to say that with every scan, every heartbeat check and now with every one of their kicks I've gotten more and more attached to my bubs and wouldn't change my decision for the world.  These are the bubs I was supposed to have and they're mine (and DH's) 100%   

Good luck with your decision,
Calgary


----------



## Momito

It just stirkes me more and more what wonderful women you all are!        

Fraggles...on the dumpling issue...it is basically the national dish...more like bread squished together...goulash and dumplings...that kind of yummy comfort food.  And the Czechs are very good at pork.  (there is a good restaurant called Empire on the top floor off the square...in the same building as Albert Supermarket, but you go up to the top floor in the lift to get to the restaurant).  My parents were going to what was Czechoslovakia for many years and my mum told me the food was terrible!  But from reading the guide books and our own experience...it ain't terrible no more!  All DH and I did was think about our next meal the greedy so and sos!

Hope you are feeling better soon.  Sometimes staying in bed, sleeping and resting is the best thing to shift these things.

On the massive subject of OE and DE...I am still working through what to do next if I am really honest, only because there seem to be so many options (but recognise my own limits too) so perhaps my lack of final decision doesn't make me a very good person to advise.  Not that helpful...sorry.  Perhaps see how things develop as you are there and do have some follies...or ask if you could do a tandem cycle to maximise your chances?  I have to say though, that I think Calgary's conclusions are very pertinent...a lot of this is about moving on and getting on with your life.  And if you feel you have reached that point...DE is a very good option.  Wishing you all the best Fraggles...                

Gia...big hug...     You have every right to feel the loss of your little one...and it must feel very mixed to feel the loss of one and yet the joy that the other is doing so well.  We are all gunning for you, hoping and praying that you will have no more anxiety so that you can enjoy what you do have.  But whatever is going on in that heart of yours...we, your gourmet pizza friendies, are here for you.  Hope you get the rest you need.

Paddy...thank goodness for a nice lazy day!  And well deserved too me thinks!

Calgary, Tiara (lovely one), Hoping and Praying (got it right...bit of a slow learner!)...just want to send you a big hug!   

H&P...let us know how you are getting on.    

Sonia...sounds like you deserve a very lazy weekend...  

Songbird...Pipster...Handy...    

Any lurkers (like that!)...   to you too!

Lots of love from a bit of an Indecisive 
Momito
xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## GIAToo

for tomorrow Tiara !     Hope you're doing something nice   
GIA Tooxxx


----------



## Stretch

STALKER ALERT   

Just wanted to send you all a big   and wanted to say to Gia, please read my signature, it feels weird now but you will focus on the future soon (albeit you never forget) When Jacob was born we planted a rose for his twin    If you need anything just PM (that goes for you all   ) xx


----------



## Fraggles

MAC COOK You are the sort of stalker we welcome


----------



## Stretch

Fraggles -   ..............follow your heart on the OE/DE and do what feels right for you both xx


----------



## Momito

...and for the lovely Tiara...Happy b'day for tomorrow...       

This space loves you lots...  


Mac Cook...couldn't agree with Fraggles more...we welcome your sort of stalker!!

Love to all

Momito
xxxxxxx


----------



## PaddyGirl

HAPPY BIRTHDAY TIARA!!!!        Hope you have a lovely day xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Stretch

Sorry stalker just posting this one and then will go back to lurking   

HAPPY BIRTHDAY for 2morrow GIA


----------



## Fraggles

Tiara happy birthday hope you had a delightful day.

Gia have fun tomorrow xxx


----------



## Momito

To dearest Gia...            

Are you up to anything fun or just going to take it easy?!  Feet up in front of the telly with a nice box of chocs sounds good to me!!!  Lots of love to you on your Birthday...       

How are you getting on Fraggles...apart from feeling lousy?  Hope you are able to take it easy and recover quickly.       

Lots of love to all the gals

Momito
xxxxxx


----------



## GIAToo

Take it easy? Moi?!  I have a dress rehearsal, a performance and then a meal to get through today!   

Thankyou
Lots of love
GIA Tooxxx


----------



## Fraggles

Giatoo, that's nothing love, that is only a fraction of what you will be doing every day come Christmas.


----------



## Momito

Gia...should have known better eh   ?

Hope you have fun!!       And break a leg...although not literally please!!  The box of chocs and telly will have to wait for another weekend!

Fraggles...I think 3 good eggies is brilliant!!!  Congrats!  I can totally see why you'd want to take them to day 5 blasts...you just want to know what you have don't you?  So we had better turn up the Barrie White for you tonight...
We are all different on DE...but I think that once you have taken the plunge, if you get to that point, as you say, you will love your babies no matter what.  The eggie is just one ingredient (granted, a key one), but everything else is down to you.

We are in no hurry, only because we have to replenish the pot, so we have time to think things through a bit.  Plus we have our ice baby to transfer first.
But failing that, I think it will come down to money, time, emotional turmoil vs viability.
And in the meantime we are going to test out that ovacue and have some fun   !

Drink loads of water too to flush out that cold, kiwis are super high in vit c as is parsley!

BTW...just wanted to let you all know that I've been in touch with Simone and that she and baby Esmay are both doing well, despite a bit of mastitis, all cleared up now thank the Loooord!  She sends you lots of love and says she will try to log on when she can find a moment in between feeding and nappy-changing!  Esmay's hair is dark so she and her DH are waiting to see if she will become blond like they were...
If anyone would like pics, please either email me or pm with your email and I will send them over!  She sure is a cutie!

Momito
xxxxxxx


----------



## Fraggles

Does anyone know how you take estrofem?


----------



## Momito

Albert Supermarket for all foodstuffs dear Fraggles!  Or Cabbage Square, also known as Vegetable Square, they have a big outdoor veg market.  

The ovacue is this gadget I bought over the internet from the USA (although think it is available in the UK now) and it basically calculates your most fertile days of the month and the day you will ovulate.  So handy for a bit of baby making!

Don't know what estrofem is, let alone how to take it!  What is it?

On that phone call...only thing to do is to bite the bullet, however hard it is!  Hope you will be pleasantly surprised and feeling better tomorrow to receive the (good) news.         But know it is a hard one to have to do.  Not knowing can't stop you dreaming.  But have faith...3 is a good number..    

As for the pot...building work + fertility treatment + closed for 2 months = seriously damaged funds!!!

We run a boutique out here and have a small holiday rental.  The idea is that if one is slow, the other will make up for it, and believe me, sometimes it is very slow indeed since the recession has now well and truly kicked in here.  We aim to get online, but there is just so much stuff to sort out and we've decided it is not viable from sticks ville.  Gone around and around in circles on that one.  So plan to base it in the UK, where there is some expertise in these things, as opposed to relying on the village idiots!  Sounds mean but there it is!  Even paradise has its limitations!!!!!

Good luck for tomorrow Fraggles...will be thinking of you...and hope you will be feeling better soon.

Momito
xxxxxxx


----------



## Fraggles

Momito

When is your book going to be published? Get writing that blog on doing up abroad, village idiots and boutique and I tell ya girl your funds will be replenished, your book in the best seller list, and you will have a couple of LO's running around. Oh and a Hollywood bidding war for your script.

Be sure to invite us all to the book launch. I am sure ALL of us will be able to get babysitters for our LO's.

xxx


----------



## Momito

...the book will have to wait until we retire so that we have a nice big fat pension (hahahahahahahaha!)...but for the moment gotta get that online shop up and running and do some painting!  Live such a glam life (in my dressing gown throughout the winter to keep warm).

Wishing you all the best for tomoz on that phone call         

Momito
xxxxxxx


----------



## Fraggles

Momito I am currently thinking of doing avoidance tomorrow so unsure if any phone call I will make.


----------



## Guest

Gia - Sorry I missed your birthday!! Happy belated birthday for yesterday.  Hope you had a good one and rehearsals went well.

Fraggles - 3 eggs!! WOW!!!! Well done!! Fingers crossed that all is well today when you make the call.  Keeping fingers and toes crossed!

Momito - Perhaps do the lottery? lol!!  

Just a quickie so sorry no more personals.  Much love and hugs to everyone else!!

Sonia
xxxx


----------



## handy1

Gia : - HAPPY BIRTHDAY ... sorry I missed it yesterday.

Tiara: - I hope you had a nice birthday ... sorry to have missed yours as well.

Momitto:-- Habibity .. how are you doing? Good luck with your online shop... don't forget to send us the website link.

Sonia:- lots of hugs

Fraggles: good luck with your call and hope everything goes well for you.

Hello ...to everyone and big hugs

Handy


----------



## H&amp;P

Fraggles -      for the call, I am on 4 x estrofem (8mg) per day, I take 1 morning 1 mid afternoon and 2 before bed, what dose are you to be on? For me it is used to thicken lining and keep lining (it is the same as cyclacur and progynova I think)

Gia / Tiara - So sorry I missed your Birthdays, had a bit of a stressful weekend so not been on-line much.

Momito - thanks for the update on Simone, can you pass on my love, beautiful name.

Calgary - agree 100% with your post, as soon as those embryo's were put back they were mine (ours)

AFM had a bit of a stressful weekend as woke up bleeding on Saturday, it seemed to stop quite quickly though and only had a little bit more yesterday morning, so taking it as easy as possible and hanging in there until scan next Monday.


----------



## victoria99

Gia - sorry I missed your birthday!  I hope that yours was fab!!!  Tiara - hope yours was fabbo as well!!!  Yay to March babies!!  

Fraggles - sending you oodles of           for your lovely 3 eggies - that's brilliant in my books!!

H&P - I had two bleeds early on(~7 and 10 weeks) so I know it can be nervewracking - my immunes consultant and the EPU clinic just said to take it easy the following week which I did so I think you're going about it the right way.  Don't hesitate to call the EPU or go in and have a reassurance scan if you need to as I found it helped me deal with it so much better.  It does seem to be pretty common for so many women here who go on to have perfect little bubs.

Momito - I'm looking forward to hearing about your next trip to NY.  As we all know, it only takes one!!  

AFM -  I spent my BD with DH in Lisbon under some sun.  It was our last trip as a couple and was a such a nice treat.  We've both been working tons of late and travelling lots as well so it was great to just relax, see a new city and hang out together (even if we did both bring some work along).  Now I'm grounded,  so to speak, with no more flights planned.  I think it's all for the  best as I've ballooned in the last few weeks.  So funny how the growth  is not linear!

Sending all my best to all of you!!    
Calgary


----------



## Momito

Oh Calgary...we missed your b'day...          
Lisbon is a lovely city...stayed at the Hotel Palacio Pestana once...boootiful!

H&P - keeping everything crossed that all is well and that everything looks perfect on your scan...     

Fraggles...how have you got on today?  Keeping everything crossed for you too.         Am also coming down with the (mild - I hope!) lurgy...DH is half way through it so it's my turn next!  Hope you are feeling better today?
Just wish I had an Albert Supermercado to go and buy some delicous, thick Swiss bar o chocolat!  Ñum ñum!

Handy & Sonia...piccies have been sent!  Hope you get them ok!

Gia - how did the show go yesterday?  How many more to go?  Bet you knocked 'em dead!

Tiara...ou est Tiara?  Can't live without ya!   

Pipster, Songbird, our lovely Mac Cook...     

Love to you all

Momito
xxxxxx


----------



## Guest

Oh Girls...just had a sad text from Tiara -      She can't log on at the moment as she's staying at her mums.  She told me to tell you that she loves you all and that her birthday was full of rows so she's staying at her mums. I'm gutted for her!!


----------



## Guest

Momito - got the pix -thx hun!!


xxxx


----------



## tiara

Hi girls....


Oooh what a life hey!!!!! Long long story but my Birthday highlighted all that is wrong in my marriage which led to me sobbing and DH blaming me for why we have gone wrong and how I deserve it apparently. Hey and I am not exaggerating he said when I let go of looking after my mum then we can have a proper marriage.....Hubby said to me " it is ok for you...your used to having nothing and being nothing....I'm not...you have ruined my life" amongst other hurtful stuff hence I left and back to Mums which is really sad...38 and with Mother....I feel like that 80's sitcom SORRY! and he ignored me all birthday! so gutted girls...


Hey Calgary so sorry I did not post happy Birthday to you....I am sure it was a good day for you...




Gia Apologies too Happy Birthday hun...


Momtio love ya lots...  


Lady Sonia love ya  


Hugs to the rest of our gang.    




Txxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Fraggles

Tiara

Big hugs. 

xxx


----------



## Wraakgodin

Hi Tiara – as your lurker/m0derator I read all the posts and just want to say how sorry I am to hear what happened on your birthday.  How DARE he say something like that to you?  Who the h*ll does he think he is?  Believe me, you don’t need a man who treats you like that - it probably doesn’t feel like it now, but you are better off without him.  You deserve someone that treats you will love and respect.  Of course he would blame you, it doesn’t take 2 to make a marriage, does it?    My marriage ended when I was 35 and I moved back home with my parents and then I met a wonderful guy and I have never been happier.  

Better go, madam is awake, just wanted to send you a huge hug.

Sue


----------



## Guest

T - sent you a PM!! Love ya!!

Fraggles - what's the news with the eggs? How did they get on in the lurrve lab? Thinking of you hun!

Gia - Another lovely lady needing positive thoughts - hope you are ok and little one tucked up safe and sound.


----------



## Momito

Oh Tiara...hurtful things are said and it is almost impossible to take them back.  I sure hope he regrets saying those things to you.  Emailed you last night hun...  And for what it is worth, for me you would never be a nothing person, you are most definitely an everything person.   
Yeah, Fraggles...how are your eggies getting on?          Hope you are getting on ok out there...

Lots of love to everyone
Momito
xxxxxx


----------



## PaddyGirl

Hello girlies

I've not been able to get on-line for a few days either, more problems with BT and Sky.  We never had these problems at the old house!   

Anyway... oh dear I missed Gia's and Calgary's birthdays too!  Sorry ladies, I hope you both had lovely days        

Tiara... so sorry to hear that your DH was so awful to you... and on your birthday too!    What a    !!!!!  Totally agree with Sue's words... you don't need someone who speaks to you like that, that is just nasty. And don't you worry about being back at your mums, thats the best place to be at a time like this. My mum always used to tell me... 'never cry over a man'.  Well, I know we've all done that at some point, but, as I'm getting older and wiser   , I'm beginning to see what she means. They really aren't worth it.  I hope that you're keeping your chin up hon, your in a safe and peaceful environment now, so you can lick your wounds and decide what path you want to take. Think of YOU. Sending you lots of            

Fraggles.... well done on your 3 eggs, thats brilliant!!!!      Keeping everything crossed that you get your OE transfer, I think it good that you have dfet to fall back on ....  whatever happens you will be PUPO when you come home!!!          

Gia...  hope the show is going well and you're enjoying it      Sounds like you had a busy birthday! Hope you still managed a bit of 'me' time for a breather    

H&P... hows things going today?  Hope you haven't had any more signs of any bleeding. Try to take reassurance from the ladies who know.... early bleeding can be normal and proves to be nothing to worry about. Although, I appreciate it must be virtually impossible not to worry. I'd be going mad myself!  Hope you're resting and taking things nice and easy    

Sonia... hi hon, hope you're ok.  Hows the fundraising going?    

Calgary.. your birthday under the Lisbon sun sounds just lovely!!    Hope you and your DH enjoyed your last 'couples' break. How exciting, just think next time you'll be on a family holiday with the boys!    

Big hello to everyone else...  Handy, Momito, Mac, Pipster, Songbird, Simone....  sending you lots of       

AFM... not much to report really. Started off today with a clean of the oven (horrid job, but it has to be done!). God knows how I managed it but I got some of the cleaning stuff on my arm. My skin blistered in front of my eyes!    Thank god I was on my own cos the air turned blue. I've plastered it with Savlon so hopefully it will heal ok.
Otherwise, all quiet here. Spent most of the weekend outside in the garden which was lovely. I noticed that all our blossom trees are in bloom again.   

  to all you lovely ladies
Much love 
Paddy xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Momito

Oh Fraggles...that is great news...may they continue to blossom and grow!          
No more hiding behind that sofa now d´ya hear me?!  How is your cold?  Mine has kicked in with a vengeance today!  
Paddy...saw an ad for an oven cleaning product that purported to take out all the hard work...can we believe them?  It is worth a try (but have no idea what it is called, rather helpfully) especially since your arm practically fell off in the process (ok ok slight exaggeration).
Beautiful blue sky, warm and sunny outside, but am sitting in the shop cold with my puffa jacket on and no customers!  I guess it can´t all be fun and games eh?  Looking into importing from outside the EU into the UK...OMG...it is quite a complicated business!  Grass is always greener and all that...all these rules and regulations remind me why we left in the first place!  May do another u-turn ha ha ha!
Tiara...am thinking of you lots.        
Gia...hope you are not too exhausted from your perfomances.  How many more to go?
Sonia...glad you got the pix...I meant to reply to your email and managed to delete it instead...!  Old butter fingers...
Lots of love
Momito
xxxxxxx


----------



## Fraggles

Hi All

Momito, we are female, yes we are and we all know that is part of our trait to allowed to change our mind and let's be honest you don't think that the UK customs would make anything easy do you? I love having a cold buddy, I ventured out of the hotel room for all of two hours this afternoon, with purple puffa jacket on then when energy ran out resorted back to my bedroom and some sleep. I packed light for my trip her and it will be lighter going back as housekeeping have lost one of my tops, mmm hence resorted to the washing in the bathroom sink. See I wasn't in the girl guides for nothing.

Paddy, perhaps you can give us the name of your oven cleaner. I am sorry you got an industrial injury and guess that means OH should resume all food shopping and housekeeping duties but it does sound like that oven cleaner would take all grime of any dirty oven shelves.

Beautiful blue sky here too so may venture out for some dinner, recommend anywhere Momito?

Tiara lots of hugs coming your way honey and apologies but I am sending HIM a good hard kick up the A**.

Love to everyone else, and now you have finished reading this, please resume your position on your knees with your hands in the praying position and pray for my little embies who on another thread we have knicknamed Squitty (cos I am consuming heaps of orange juice to send the lurgy on its way) it's working cos it has reached Momito but it was meant to be leaving me not staying!, Snotty and Grotty.

xxx


----------



## PaddyGirl

Morning everyone    

Hey Fraggles...  hows the cold doing today?  Think you'll be glad to get home girl... so far you have caught a cold, almost fused the hotel and lost some of your wardrobe!!        But, most importantly, you'll be PUPO!!  It's great news that all three have fertilised, and as soon as I've finished typing, I'll definitely resume my praying position for you!    

Momito... yeah I think this is the product you're on about. It's called Oven Pride, and the tv advert boasts that even a man can do this single handed.    Anyway, you place the oven shelves into the plastic bag with the solution, then the remainder of the stuff you pour onto the actual oven. Leave both for about 4 hours or more and hey presto!  Believe me, it works!!!!!  My only tip would be to not do what I did and avoid getting any of it onto your skin, it's so corrosive, my skin literally blistered within seconds! 
Am I really talking about oven cleaner ....    Ok now I really do need to get out more! 

Tiara.... thinking of you hon    Have you heard from or spoken to DH since?

Big hugs to everyone else....  I hope that whatever you're up to you're happy and well.  No more colds please! 

I've got the vets later today. Well I haven't, Barney has. We think he has an ear infection, bless him. Other than that, I'm hoping  to spend the day outside in the garden. 

All for now, will pop back later. 
much love 
Paddy xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## tiara

Hi girls, I am a mess...DH blames me for the marriage breaking down The stress I have put him under, makes it hard for him to love me properly.....I know I have to pay the mortgage on my/Mums house, . But it needs finishing, all it needs is the kitchen fitting that is sat in boxes, I need to recoup full equity. He said I have duped him, and all I do is bleed him dry. I have such pains in my chest girls all anxiety I know....I am so gutted, I know I am hard to love cos I want to look after my mum....what do I do? I dont earn enough to give him cash, I pay for household living, clothes etc, food the lot, he pays mortgage and bills.....    I miss him soooooooooooooooo much!


sorry a me post...hey fraggles great news hun.......that has cheered me up    


HUgs to you lot    




Txxxx


----------



## Guest

T - What do you mean "I know I am hard to love"!!! STOP IT RIGHT NOW!!!!  I can't believe someone could say that to you!!! My heart breaks for you...What does he want anyway? Sounds like he's after ur money?!!  Why do people have to turn nasty!! Oh honey!!! Sending you huge hugs!!!


----------



## Momito

Oh Tiara...         
It takes two to tango in any relationship.  You´ve not felt the support that you have needed either, and boy have you been in need of some support.  You have a hard situation to live up to, only because you have a great big heart and want to make sure your mum is ok, not because you are trying to dupe or bleed your DH dry.  If anything, your needs have all ended up on the back burner, awaiting a sunnier day.  
Given the circumstances, what would your DH change, and how?  He might want an easy life (don´t we all?!), but it ain´t always easy, and we have to learn to live with the ups and the downs.
Wish there was something that we could do to make things better.  Sending you lots of love and support, and willing things to get better for you.       
Momito
xxxxxxx
PS...don´t see why it is hard to love someone with a heart as huge as yours.  Think you are very loveable.


----------



## victoria99

Oh Tiara - Sending you tons of       for the terrible time you've been having.      As the others have said, a relationship is about give and take and everyone has good times and bad - that's the whole point of a marriage > that the other person believes that they'll be strong enough during BOTH the good and the bad.  Hopefully, this is just your DH's way of flipping out (with a potty mouth full of nasty comments) because he's too tired, overworked etc.  It's dreadful what some do when they can't cope - I think you've been incredible in your way of dealing with this fertility journey, supporting your students and taking care of your mom.  It's terribly commendable and hopefully you're DH will realize what a jerk he's being.

Taking care of other people and wanting the best for them doesn't make you hard to love - it makes you all the more loveable.  Sounds like you both need a breather and a few days apart to get onto a more even keel. (And don't for a moment believe what he's saying to you!)  Perhaps afterwards you can both sit down and work together on how best to deal with the money issues?!!  So sorry that you have to go through this - know that we're all in your corner rooting for you and thinking how wonderful and amazing you are!!

Fraggles - sounds like your little eggies are coming along nicely!!  Sending you      &      for the very best 5-day blasts!!  Re the 2ww, I found it helpfull chatting with others on the 2ww thread on FF.

Take good care all,
Calgary


----------



## Stretch

Tiara - Big big    sweetie. Do not let him blame you for everything hun, as the others have said it most definitely takes two and a relationship is the hardest job we ever have    I don't have any great advice but i am here if ever you need a rant or hug xxx


----------



## PaddyGirl

Morning

Tiara.... hey, you listen to us... you are one of the most supportive, caring and loving people there is!      What he is saying to you is incredibly hurthful and spiteful, to be honest I'm lost for words. It's not as if you squander yours or his money on nothing, you are helping your mum for gods sake. What if it was one of his parents and the shoe was on the other foot??  And as the others have said, you're a team, a partnership... and with that comes the good and the bad. He needs to grow up and stop feeling sorry for himself.  I'm so sorry that you have to go through all this rubbish hon. You do not deserve to be treated like this. Sending you heaps of                 

Fraggles hon... thats great news on the eggie front!!!    And I'm still in my praying position    Are you getting out and about more over there now? 

Sorry Tiara I've thought of something else I want to say. How can loving someone who cares for other people be difficult?!!!  What world is he living in!  Would he rather be married to a mean, nasty and selfish person then? No, thought not.  

Hope everyone else is doing ok. The sun is out again this morning, doesn't it make you feel so much better    

Much love 
Paddy xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## PaddyGirl

Almost forgot... 

Gia...  read your diary and I can honestly say that flat (full fat) coke is the best thing for nausea/sickness.  It's my all time best hangover cure!!!!            

Glad the show is going so well.


----------



## Momito

Fraggles...your embies are doing really well (although i confess I don't know what a morula is??).  Just hold on in there lovie.  Things are looking good...      

Tiara...how are you today?   

Love to everyone

Momito
xxxxxxx


----------



## Fraggles

Hi Everyone

Thanks for praying and if anyone has gotten up for a break from the kneeling position please can you get back there as so far it is working.

I am still waiting for fate to deal a cruel hand but went to see consultant today and am in disbelief. He said omg it is amazing, looking at my results and knowing my birth year statistics say this shouldnt be and it is more in line with someone a lot younger. However, edging on caution I know that I am not home and dry because although they may look like they are developing nicely they could still arrest before tomorrow and they still might be unhealthy abnormal cells. I have 1 morula and 2 compact morula.


So can we all get back to kneeling and praying for my embies to continue as they are and all be healthy, and at the same hope that T's OH rediscovers some common sense and realise what a gem he has in her. Or alternatively give us an address and we can always head round and try knocking some sense into him if the praying doesn't work. 

Forgot to say if they do continue as they are they are talking about transferring all 3 although I know at my age I will be lucky of one sticks so know twins or triplets are not a reality.

Lots of love and hugs T. 

Fraggles xxxx


----------



## H&amp;P

Fraggles - wow you have over achieving embryos, a compact morula at day 3 indeed, you go girl.     

Tiara - the girls have said it so well and I have nothing to add to their amazing descriptions of you.   

Paddy - How's Barney after his Vet visit.

calgary - your weekend in Lisbon sounded lovely, I must admit i enjoyed the sunshine yesterday, 18 degrees in March but not going to last to the weekend   

Gia - Hope you are doing OK, must go and check out your diary as not read for a couple of days.

While your all down there saying a prayer for Fraggles can you throw one in for me as I woke up bleeding    again this morning, seems to have stopped again now, scan booked for Monday so not too long to wait now.


----------



## Fraggles

H&P Saying my prayer for you and anyone else who wants one whilst I am down here send your list because I may not be back in church until my next lot of tx.


Lots of love
Fairweather Churchgoer.


----------



## Guest

Lots of prayers and wishes needed to so many of you girls this week - Fraggles, H&P, Gia, Tiara....I hate that we all hurt so much!! Thinking of you all and wishing prayers to be answered and dreams to come true - whatever they may be.

Lots of love

Sonia
xxx


----------



## PaddyGirl

Morning lovelies    

Oh my goodness, looks like it's going to be a particularly spiritual weekend !!    To all us girlies who need    and support.....  I'm thinking of you all... Fraggles, Gia, Tiara and H&P.... 

H&P... just caught the weather for the weekend and it doesn't look that bad. Looks like it may change on the Monday now so with a bit of luck we may have a decent weekend afterall.  Having said that, that may have been the kiss of death and we end up with a downpour!!    Hope not, as I've made a 'to-do' list for DH    Barney got on fine at the vets, such a lovely practice, he does have an ear infection but it's par for the course for this breed (Springers) so he has some drops for that now. Take it easy over the weekend hon, lets hope that  was the last of the bleeding now. I know I keep reading of so many women who do bleed on and off during early pg, and sometimes even throughout the entire 9 months, and it doesn't always mean there is something wrong, so hold on in there girlie!   

Tiara... how are you feeling today? I've been thinking of you lots and willing you to stay strong and focussed on what you need and want from now on.  Big hugs        

Mominto... Hola!  Hows your week been?      

Fraggles... Wow, your embies are doing great!!  Hang in there... you never know, you may get twins or triplets!  This tx seems to be going so well for you... keeping everything crossed and won't stop my praying until I get the thumbs up! 

Gia.... Hope the flat coke has been doing the trick, don't know why I didn't think of it before, I completely forgot    Anyhow, are you still performing the show or is it nearing the end now?  I don't know where you get your energy from!  Wing some over to me if you can!    

Hello to everyone .... Handy, Sonia, Pipster, Calgary, Songbird, Simone, Mac, and anyone else reading along. 

Hope everyone has a nice weekend whatever you have planned. 

Lots of love 
Paddy xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Fraggles

Paddy my eggs are passed sell by date and on special so I can guarantee there will not be twins or triplets. xx


----------



## GIAToo

Just quickly sending hugs to everyone.     I will try and get back later to do a proper post later.

I managed to scratch my cornea (hit myself in the eye with the bristles of my hairbrush and ended up in A&E) and have been in agony - had to where sunglasses on stage last night, but it worked with my character (an alcoholic) thank goodness.

Speak soon 
Love to you all
GIA Tooxxx


----------



## Fraggles

Oh Gia so lovely to see you honey, how are you doing?

xx


----------



## victoria99

Famous last words Fraggles   

Gia - hope your eye has healed - certainly sounds painful     

Paddy - hopefully your DH will get a bunch on his list done even if the weather turns!   

H&P - here's plenty of                     that you're just having the same types of issues that I had early on.  Scary but can be very normal too.  Have a relaxing weekend, Monday's just a few days away.   

TIara - hope you're feeling better and more positive     

Big hello to Momito, Sonia, Mac, Pipster, Songbird and anyone else I may have missed.   

AFM - I'm feeling more and more tired these days.  Thank goodness I work from home and can have those 2hr naps if I need them  .  I'm definitely glad that I've no more flights planned as I think I'm starting to get too big to manage that.  The bubs seem well and are kicking at regular intervals.  Looking forward to my 28 week scan in 10 days as my last was 5/6 weeks ago.  Also, I missed my 24/25 wk appt with my m/w due to travel but figure that it's not long now until I see her again so no point in trying to reschedule.

Take good care all,
Calgary


----------



## Fraggles

Calgary are you talking from experience?  When is mat leave starting?

Well 3 amigos have come home, all blasts 1 x grade 1 and 2 x grade 2. I am astonished. My consultant wasn't there today but we agreed 3 but another consultant who did it suggested two in case of twins and triplets and when I said at my age it is unlikely to happen, her response was "the devil isn't always sleeping you know".  Laugh out loud, as if.

xx


----------



## Momito

Fraggles...what did you decide to do in the end?  You could freeze one for later?  I'm glad I did that now...

H&P...very much hope that this bleeding is of the normal sort.  I think that so long as it is not heavy, it should be considered normal.  Will be keeping everything crossed for you that that is so...     

Ouch Gia!  That sounds really painful.  How did you manage that?  One of those things I guess but ouch ouch ouch!  Glad that you could get away with the dark glasses with the role you're playing.

Tiara...sending you lots of     .  

Calgary...think you are right on the flights front.  Down time for you my dear!

Paddy...I have a massive to do list and am still in my pjs!  Just don't seem to be getting my @rse into action at all!  Although did make a lovely fish pie yesterday (those wonderful woman's weekly recipes.  OMG I sound so middle-aged!).

Still very snotty but slowly clearing up.  Boring though innit?  Maybe that is why I'm feeling a bit lifeless.  And Mrs P turned up today.  Gonna start on the old ovacue from tomorrow, still trying to beat the odds!

Have decided that won't go to NY until June earliest...as a) direct flights between Malaga and NY start up then, so much more convenient and b) try and fill those coffers a bit!  Although they have confirmed our embie is there, trying to extract any further info (i.e. how much is a transfer, how long do I need to be there for) is like pulling teeth.  Same ole same ole I see.

Love to Mac Cook, Sonia, Handy, Pipster, Songbird et all the gang!

Momito
xxxxxxx


----------



## H&amp;P

Fraggles - whoo hooo PUPO lady      for the 2WT (I renamed it torture)   

Thanks for the prayers ladies, looks like they did the job, just a quickie, will be back for more personals later:-

Decided to get a repeat HCG this morning after the bleed yesterday, got to the clinic at 8am and the lovely lady who now knows me very well, took one look at me and said come on we are giving you a scan, my first ever external scan (made a change not to have to strip off, though glad I didn't as haven't tended the garden since I had Et   ), the results are in my signature.


----------



## Fraggles

Congratulations and what a relief H&P.


Momito I have three amigos snuggling up currently.


xx


----------



## tiara

Hi girls 

H&P thinking of ya..
Fraggles great news.

Girls I cant log on at my mums...ARGHHHH! I have tried to ring Hubby only to be ignored like a teenage relationship...so I am going to take a huge leap of faith and go it alone...I can take a hint..I see that he is pushing me away, and I need to start the healing process.

Thanks for the advice..
Will try and  log on soon.

Love ya all


Momito hope ay well soon.

txxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Fraggles

Tiara    


Whatever you do we are right there beside you.


xxx


----------



## PaddyGirl

Just a quickie from me...... 

Tiara.... what a brave and wonderful woman you are!  Trust in faith and your own judgement, you obviously know it's the right thing to do, and yes, I echo what Fraggles says, we're all here beside you hon. Bless you.           

And Fraggles.... what can I say?!!!  Brilliant news.    

H&P... you must feel such relief, I'm so pleased that little heartbeat was there for you. 

Gia...  you're as accident prone as I am!    Yes, that does sound painful, I hope it's getting easier and healing up ok. 

I've just finished a mountain of ironing, and I mean a mountain!  So, I'm now sat in the garden with a glass of wine (yes, I know it's still offically the afternoon but... it's always 5 o'clock somewhere... ! ) the sun is out and I'm enjoying the garden. 

Love to everyone... 
Oh and Momito... nothing wrong with pj's at noon!  
Paddy xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## victoria99

Fraggles!!!  Whooee!!!   Super congrats to you!!  I would have done the same thing - all three in.  I do think that you might end up with twins though  - however, how wonderful would that be!!!!   (I had two Grade 1's put back and they both took - though mine were from a 26yr old donor   ).  I'm not planning on going on maternity leave until the very end, which for me would be June 13th when I'm at 38weeks and my hospital will induce.

Tiara - thinking of you     - YOu do need to do what's best for you.  I always think back to the guidance they give on the planes....make sure you put your own mask on before you help anyone else!  Look after yourself!

H&P -      - CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!  How wonderful to see a heartbeat - everything is going just as planned you see!!!  Enjoy a fabulous weekend now that you've gotten the most fantastic news!!!  (so glad you didn't have to wait until Monday!)

Paddy - a glass of wine in the sun - sounds heavenly! You're off to a great weekend already!!!

Momito - definitely sounds like the direct flight is the best route - don't want a repeat of the connection hell you went through.  Imagine how much more relaxing it will be for you and your bub to snuggle in!!  

Happy weekend all,
XXX
Calgary


----------



## Guest

Paddy - me & dh always say "it's always beer o'clock somewhere in the world" great minds think alike!!!  

Gia - I echo momito... Ouch!!!! U poor thing!!!

H&p - great news!!! My friend always said tending the lady garden was too painful when she was preggers. It got all sensitive down there. They've seen it all before so don't worry... Not that it was an issue for u anyway with an external scan. 

Fraggles. Woohooo!!!!!! Sending stickiest vibes ever!!!

T- hugs ur way!!!

Cal - glad ur taking it easy. Look after urself!!!

Afm: my project is now featured on the oxfam water week website. Take a look if u can... I'm really proud the impact this project is having!! Look under get involved/ inspiration. Don't want to write the link as our lovely m0d will have to put red writing across my post.  

Have a great weekend

Love Sonia
Xxxx


----------



## Momito

I like that Fraggles...the 3 amigos...hope they are snuggling in nicely and congrats on being PUPO!!  
H&P - wonderful news about your scan! Congratulations!
(know what you mean about the old garden downstairs...I took my "clipper" with me to Brno, charged it up, thought won´t take the charger due to Ryanair´s generous luggage allowance, not that we went with them in the end _as you know_, and the damn thing must have been on in my suitcase as it was as flat as a pancake on arrival! Oh well! Honestly, all these things we have to attend to! Are we fascist or what?! What´s wrong with a bit of bush eh?! Ha ha!).
Gia...how is that eye of yours?
Cal...you sound like you have everything under control. Working from home and taking your maternity leave late in the day. And June is just around the corner...OMG!!!! How exciting!
Sonia...you´ve worked miracles on your fundraising! Well done...it is brilliant and a real feather in your cap!
Paddygirl...you deserve a medal and big fat glass of wine for attacking that mountain of ironing! Hope that it is appreciated!
Tiara...oh sweetheart, I´m so sorry that your DH is not even answering your calls.  You certainly deserve better than that. You have to go on your instincts though, and if he is not responsive to a discussion or reconciliation, you know what you have to do. It is early days though, and it must hurt like hell. As Fraggles says, we are here to help you through this. Will email again when I have a moment.
Love to you all as always
Momito
xxxxxx


----------



## Wraakgodin

sa11en said:


> Afm: my project is now featured on the oxfam water week website. Take a look if u can... I'm really proud the impact this project is having!! Look under get involved/ inspiration. Don't want to write the link as our lovely m0d will have to put red writing across my post.


Awwww, I am not that scary, am I Sonia??!  The red writing is just something that we put at the end of all messages with a link, just legal stuff!

I think it is fantastic that you are doing something for such a worthwhile cause. 

Anyway, just for you I will put my message in scary red writing!   

Sue


----------



## Guest

Sue - two can play that game!!!           

Here is the link if anyone is interested: http://www.oxfam.org.uk/Waterweek/GetInvolved/Ideas

And here comes the scary red writing.......over to you Sue!!

Can I have a drum roll with that?  This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that fertilityfriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## Fraggles

e]OMG this thread is possessed - can anyone call out ghostbusters?[/


----------



## Wraakgodin

Ooooh, never seen glowy smilies before!

There you go Fraggles! 

Sue


----------



## Fraggles

So will it now be safe to come back on the thread?


----------



## GIAToo

Hi Girls,

Fraggles - congratulations on being PUPO!!   I do think there is quite a high chance of twins !!   

Calgary - glad you're beginning to take it easy!  I read on the twins thread that most women expecting twins finish work by 30 weeks!  So take it easy.   

Sonia - brilliant news on all your fundraising efforts.  Well done you   

Momito - I hope you get some decent responses from the clinic soon    and in the meantime, good luck with the ovucue (what does that do??   )

H&P - Brilliant news about your scan - I know you still won't relax yet, but that is a major   

Tiara - As I've said, and others have said, whatever you do we're here to support you.  Look after number one - I like Calgary's analogy with the the oxygen mask.  You are totally loveable as well as beautiful and talented and kind and so many other things.     

AFM - I am exhausted. Show went really well, everyone loved it. Even had a couple of FF come to see it which was lovely.   My nausea has subsided, but the constipation and the indigestion are horrible - just makes eating a chore rather than a pleasure (esp with the horrible taste in the mouth).  I have a bump, which i think is more wind, but it is very uncomfortable in my clothes now so my friend has lent me a couple of pairs of maternity jeans which are soooo comfortable.  I am 12 weeks on Friday (1st April) so hoping that all is well, I have my nuchal scan on 4th April      

Take care everyone
Love 
GIA Tooxxxx


----------



## PaddyGirl

Hello everyone   
Hope you all had a nice weekend, wasn't it gorgeous weather   

Hey Gia... I'm glad the show went really well, but I bet you won't know what to do with yourself now ... no rehearsals or performances to get through. Have to say I can't ever imagine eating to be a chore rather than a pleasure, but then I'm a bit of a piggie    when it comes to my food!! God help me if thats a symptom I ever get! Seriously though, to be totally off your food must be horrible, let's hope that passes soon. Isn't it funny how pg can affect you, overnight you're favourite drinks or foods become unbearable. Hows your eye now?  I told my DH how you accidentally brushed your eye with yoru hairbrush.... he asked if we're related! 
Fraggles.... how are you getting on hon?  Are you back home yet?  Sending you masses of sticky vibes!!!        

Tiara... hope you're feeling ok my lovely    I've been thinking of you, hope you had a nice relaxing weekend xx

Momito... Has it been nice and hot over in Spain?  Cannot believe the weather here over the last few days, simply glorious.  Yes, I've not heard of ovucue either, what is that then? 

H&P.... hope you have been taking things nice and easy    

Calgary... I think it's amazing how you have carried on doing so much for so long! Time to step back a bit now I guess and rest more. 

Sonia... I read the article in the web link.... you should be very proud of what you and your kiddie-winks have achieved, it's really good.  How was your weekend?  Any time for some horse-riding?

Big hi to everyone else.....  

AFM.... had a nice weekend, spent most of it just messing around the house and garden. Finally got DH to clean the windows yesterday, was half expecting it to suddenly thunder and see a bolt of lightening, but I didn't.  Needless to say, he needed words of praise every couple of minutes for his efforts!      Did the usual, fed and watered everyone, then took the boys for a walk down to our local (they allow doggies into the pub), our neighbours (and good friends) came too with their puppy, so we had a good natter and laugh with them and then we came home. Our neightbours get married in May and we have decided to get them tickets, of their choice, to see a London show as a wedding present.  We're going too so thats a pretty good idea of ours I think!    Wonder what show they will choose?  We sat planning it last night.... train down to St Pancras, breakfast at the champagne bar, then have a walk around, grab a drink somewhere nice, off to the show (matinee) and then afterwards we'll have dinner. Not a cheap day out but it will be worth it, I love days out like that. 

okay, enough for now, I've got chores do to. 

Love to you all 
Paddy xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## GIAToo

ooh PaddyGirl - so sorry I forgot you yesterday    That day out in London is my perfect day!  I'll be interested to know what show they choose.  I would see Billy Elliot over and over if I had the choice.  My pooch has been very neglected lately so I'm looking forward to some nice walks with her, and of course our mini break to Ramsgate at Easter!   

Have a nice day! 
GIA Tooxxx


----------



## Momito

Just a quickie (  now now girls simmer down!)...to tell you about this ovacue thing.  It is an electronic gadget that tells you your most fertile days.  It's that damn thing I bought from the USA which sat in customs for about 3 centuries if you remember...
It has batteries, you put your data in, and from day 2 of your cycle you put this pad on your tongue which you attach to the gadget, and it takes a reading from your saliva, first thing in the morning, so no drinking, teeth brushing (and deffo no eyeball brushing Gia!)  or anything, just roll over and grab the ovacue!  You do this every morning and as the cycle progresses, the ovacue can pinpoint exactly when you are at your most fertile so you can go at it like hammer and tongs!  I know that for most of you this is now a total irrelevance, but I rather wish I'd found it a long time ago!  So, as I still have regular cycles, am going to give it a go!  As is my DH ha ha ha ha!  I also bought the additional gadget that you stick up your doo daa which will indicate whether ovulation has actually taken place, so no more pee-ing on the stick for moi!  
Gia...glad that your show went so well and how lovely that you had some FFers supporting you in the audience!  How is your eye healing up?  Yay for the comfy maternity jeans!
Paddy...that wedding gift sounds great!
Have been getting info on DE from Reprofit...haven't filled out the forms yet as am putting off handing over that 1000 Euro deposit if I'm honest!!  I will have to chase the New Hope...but won't be ready until at least June so no hurry really.  Weather is good but we are suffering from the wrong sort of tourist (tight pensioners from Germany or Spain who don't spend a penny!).  Lots and lots of them.  Ñum!  Hence my putting off handing over that deposit!!!  
Tiara...am thinking of your lots.  Hope you are surviving.
Lots of love to all your lovely girlies...
Momito
xxxxxxx


----------



## Fraggles

So Momito does this mean OH can't wander out of your sight for much of your cycle? And is it a total irrelevance for most of because a) many have bumps or b) I am having a dry season and can't find water anywhere?   OMG stick it up your doo da who are these people who invent these things I ask you.
Giatoo not sure if I said it but fantastic about mat leave. Yay.
Sextuplets aren't showing any signs of having done their stuff - no symptoms for me apart from tightening of vagina when I still my pessaries where the sun don't shine.   but that is the lovely progesterone.
Tiara how are you doing love?   If there was a sign of being able to kick someone up the back side I will give you a bonus point for guessing who it would be.
Momito sending you lots of cash rich tourists who want to go on a spending spree. 
H&P am so excited for you and do I hope one day I get to see my baby's heartbeat should I ever get a flipping BFP.
xxx


----------



## tiara

Hi girls, thank yous o so much for all your king thoughts... I am ok
Just.....You know that feeling of overwhelming disapointment, I feel like that about my Hubby! He has regressed to a teenager...he is just off doing his own thing..so good luck to him...I will get by ok!!!

Gia, hope ya eye gets better soon.

Paddy what a thoughtful gift!

Momito DooDAH made me laugh!!! I think ya should give it  ago.

Lady Sonia, how ya doing hun?

Calgary hope ya taking it easy.

Hi Pipster, Sbird,Handy, Simone,

Hi MAc..
Fraggles you better be keeping those legs in the air and taking it easy!!!

LOve you all

Chat soon

Txxxxxxxxxxxxxx      


Hugs to all


----------



## PaddyGirl

Evenin....  

Hey Tiara... good to hear from you hon    Well, men and teenagers do tend to go hand in hand at times I'm afraid. All of them. And I don't think there is a woman on this planet who wouldn't agree.    But, we're made of stronger stuff and yes darling, you will be just fine. Try to take strength in knowing that you are a very caring, sensitive, strong, intelligent woman and that he is a stroppy, selfish, idiot, basically. You won't just 'get by'... you will come out of this in a much better place.  Love to you xx     

Note to me:  I really should listen to my own advice when I'm anti DH!   

Gia... I've not seen Billy Elliott yet, It's one of the few I've yet to see. All I've heard are rave reviews for it though. I have a feeling they will go for We Will Rock You, which I have to confess I think is a fantistic show, so I haven't got a problem with seeing that again. But, whatever they choose, it's the whole day thing that I love.... I adore the theatre and I love London so I'm on a winner either way!    

Momito... what a clever piece of kit! Good luck with that hon... or should I be saying good luck to your DH!!        

Hey Fraggles.... how you doing hon?    You talk about a dry spell.... tell me about it!!!!!    DH is having to get up at 3am for work at the moment so any of that stuff is so totally not on the agenda!!       

Feeling a bit weird tonight. DH is still working and I'm sat here on my own, but I feel content and happy. Not entirely sure why as money is still an issue and DH is a distant memory due to work commitments, and I've still got the ongoing worry of mum and dad ..... no idea when I'll get overseas for my next tx but... I feel ok. Maybe I'm finally growing up... all my life I've worried about what others will think of me, letting people down etc... but really, as long as you are a decent, honest, nice person... does any of that really matter. No.  Think I'm having a bit of a deep life changing moment here.... all I know is, I've always been a good girl (made a few crass decisions along the line mind with relationships ...) and I still am, so whatever comes my way, I will deal with it the best way I can... and hopefully at the end of all that, I will hold my baby in my arms. I think I've come to realise that I'm ok with myself, whether that be a as a wife, a  daughter, a  carer, or... dare I say it....one day a mummy.    

So, on that note.... night night to you all.... 
Much love
Paddy xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## PaddyGirl

Sorry... need to add a ps to that.  If anyone wanted to pm me, please hold fire. DH can easily access my emails at the mo as he is using my email address for his business.  
Thanku xxx


----------



## PaddyGirl

Hello ladies.....  

Very quiet on here today... hope you're all ok xxxx

Sending you all lots of love 
paddy xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## tiara

Ah Paddy you moment of solace made me cry, as this journey makes up face up to what really is important in life and you sound amazing to me.....    


Hi girls, I am just hiding under my huge rock of cr*p at the mo!!!!!




I am thinking of you all  


Txxxxx


----------



## Momito

Oh Paddy!  What a sweetheart you are!  Chuck a bit of your zen my way would you darlinks...I have been feeling anything but pleased with myelf of late!
Tiara...may that rock of cr*p you're hiding under transform into a dazzling bit of bling!  That deep feeling of disappointment in someone you have loved so deeply must hurt.  I'm just so sorry it has turned out this way for you.  You are a lovely woman, full of pizazz, humour, talent, grit and love.  He's a fool for letting you go.  And I pray and hope that you will move onto better times.      Email me whenever you need to hun.  
Fraggles...the great thing about the ovacue is that it takes away any doubt about when you are or you are not fertile...so let's just say it is focused loving (ha ha ha - how very romantic!  No pressure then!).  Hope you are coping on the 2ww...on the upside, you are on the 2ww...unlike some of us who can't even make it to first base!
Just gonna send you all a big   
Momito
xxxxxx


----------



## Songbird80

Hi lovely ladies,
Just dropping in quickly to say hello....

Havent been able read back too far but congrats to Fraggles on being PUPO (whoo hoo) and to H&P for the wonderful scan results! Fabulous news 

Tiara - I'm so sorry that things have got so bad with DH... You've got so much to work through and can only imagine this is the icing on the cake. I guess the mantra remains that everything happens for a reason and just around the corner I truly believe there are sparkly happy things waiting for you xx

Paddy - really liked reading your 'moment' and how you feel acceptant of who you are and what will be. It's really interesting as it rung true a lot with me, in fact I had a long chat with my mum last night and said I will never fully get over the blow of the pof diagnosis but I sure as hel l won't let it beat me or take away my chance of having a family. Life can be cruel but I guess you have to accept the cards you've been dealt and do everything you can to turn it around into a positive. 

Gia - hope all is well for you treacle and that you're little bubba is coming along nicely. A pizza express rendez vous is needed soon me thinks. 

Momito - your new gadget sounds very interesting! Completely pointless for moi with my severe lack of eggs and periods but if you're still having regular cycles it makes a lot of sense to try it.

Sonia lovely - how are you doing? Booked to see Mr Panay yet?

Calgary - thanks so much for your pm the other day re immunes... I'm going to book with Dr G soon. I can't believe you'll be working until so late - you're a trooper! How much mat leave are u planning to take?

Afm - all ok and ticking along. I had a laparoscopy done yesterday by Mr Panay at queen charlottes. A scan had showed that one of my tubes was looking a bit dodgy which in theory is not a big deal for Ivf but there's theories that if the tubes aren't great, they can flush toxins back into the uterus which can stop an embie embedding. So he's sectioned it off from my uterus and also removed a couple of ovarian cysts. Felt so grateful to be having the op done by such a wonderful man who knows everything about my medical record and the plans with my Sis in the next few months. And feel relieved to have everything in tip top shape down there... Despite currently feeling like I've been run-over!!! The pain/discomfort is pretty full on!

Anyway gals... I've waffled on long enough... Take care and lots of love xxx


----------



## PaddyGirl

Hey ladies.... how are you all doing?    

What a grotty day !   

Songbird.... so good to hear from you hon!  Really pleased to hear that everything is ticking along nicely for you, and that your laparoscopy went well and those nasty cysts have been removed. So, your all set now for your next tx with your sister, did you say that was around June?  Not long to to wait now huni. How exciting for you!    It is so nice to have a that kind of confidence in your consultant, it does become a personal thing and its good to be able to have that continunity thorought your tx. Hoping that you feel less battered and bruised over the next few days, and hope that your fiance (or is it fiancee??, never could quite remember that..) is looking after you.  Lots of love xx

Tiara... thinking of you poppet           

Momito... chucking you heaps of zen hon!!!  But whats this about not feeling very happy with yourself?  NO, not you!  You are  one of the most sensible, level headed ones out of us all!!!!  I should say at this point that i've never met such wonderful, inspirational, caring and supportive ladies in my life... 

Gia.... how are you feeling huni?  Hoping that little beanie is behaving and getting nice and cosy in there    And are you resting now?!!!  I do hope so. 

Fraggles..... hows the 2ww going?  My god, I can remember how on edge I was, a complete nightmare! I think actually that is the worse part... you cant do anything or change anything. Have to say, its probably one of the few times in my life that I've found myself talking to Him up there. Anyhow... hope you're coping well and keeping nice and busy to help keep your mind of it. Just had a thought.... are you back at work yet? Didn't you say that you have a disciplinary waiting for you upon your return    

Big hello to everyone else.... Sonia (have you come to any descision yet about a clinic?), Handy, Pips, Calgary, Mac, H&P and anyone else lurking.

AFM... had a really nice day today. Managed to meet up with my best friend for a coffee. We don't live that close to each other anymore and what with my commitments here and she now had a 2 year old, we struggle to get together. But do you know, we laughed from the start to finish! It's one of those friendships where you can not actually speak for a few weeks but when you do, we just pick up from where we left off.  And after having shared a few frustrations and bug-bears, I think our DH's came out of the same pod at the birth!!!      Looked at her wedding piccies too (in Malaysia!). She looked stunning!!  I do really miss her, we used to speak or see each other every day, but now it's just not possible. But, we're still very much there for each other. 

Is everyone geared up for Mother's Day. I have to say, this is on par with Christmas. I really find it hard. I'm planning to spoil my mum rotten and keep me and DH busy in the garden again. Oh, and open a bottle of that famous Mr P Grigio!    

Much love to you all 
Paddy xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Guest

Very quick one unfortunately & a bit of a boast post. Marathon at westham yesterday & met gorgous Wayne bridge (John Terry was naughty with his wife last year...). Had a fab day & today we are featured on their webpage....check it out....www.whufc.co.uk

And now over to sue & the scary writing....

thanks for the intro! This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that fertilityfriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites or the football teams that members support!


----------



## tiara

Hi Girlies


Sonia well done you, I wish I could get my J-Low in gear and get into running again...very proud of you!


Sbird, Glad all is going well, I have my tubes looked at.....sounds like a im talking about my boiler...OOOH EER MRS!  Hope ya ok my sweet.


Paddy not even thought about mothers, glad you have promted me...


Hi Momito     for you.


HUgs to GIA , Calgary, Handy, Pip     


Hey Fraggles how ya doing.




I am still hiding away...


Love ya all
   
Txxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Fraggles

Hi
Quick me post before I go to bed.
Ok still NO ****** symptoms.
I thought I had one when the cucumber tasted yukky, mum told me it tasted absolutely fine, then the next day said shall we throw that dodgy cucumber away. Grrr
So am convinced it's not work, not depressed so none of that sympathising please as can't deal with it until it is actually confirmed. But grrrr.
Night night.
Love to T. Save room under the rock as after the weekend I might come and join you.
Momito I am sending you heaps more zen.
GiaToo good luck with scan.
xxx

xx


----------



## Momito

...me too Fraggles...I fancy crawling under Tiara´s rock too!  With 3 of us under there I´m sure we could turn it into a party...  
Songbird, hope all that pokey jiggery and subsequent bruising subsides very fast.  But it must feel good to be getting everything in order for tx in June.
Paddy...your friend sounds lovely!  As are you of course!
Gia...when is your scan hun?  Hope everything goes well for you.
Tiara...sending you lots of       
Sonia...who-ho...look at you missus!!!
AFM...yeah, tis true, DH and I have both been feeling very low.  Think it is a general thing and we are both just emotionally exhausted and financially drained.  Sometimes it just feels no matter how hard we try, things just don´t work out.  That is how we are feeling about things.  We´ll get over it no doubt.  
Love to Calgary, H&P, Simone (busy mummy!), Pipster, Handy...
Momito
xxxxxx


----------



## GIAToo

Just a quickie

Fraggles - how many times do I have to tell you that I have never had any symptoms with a BFP?!!!!       

Momito - scan is Monday.  Think I want to crawl under that rock too.  Feeling very down and nervous at the mo.   

Hi to everyone else
GIA Tooxxx


----------



## Momito

Hope you can relax and distract yourself from your nerves over the weekend Gia.  Wishing you all the luck in the world for Monday hun...


----------



## Fraggles

Oh Momito that will be a great get together shall I bring the wine? Or do you prefer spirits? So sympathise with the emotional and financial exhaustion, this journey is long and ardious.

AFM I have been getting AF cramps and spotty chest today which is always a sign of me getting AF which is due any day between now or 4th April.  Even though been religiously sticking pellets where the sun don't shine it doesn't seem to delay period and haven't made oTD before so not hopeful. And been doing the never going to be a mummy thing and should I admit defeat thing and realise when to stop. 

x


----------



## Wraakgodin

Fraggles, I had AF type pains when I had my IVF, I was 100% certain that it hadn't worked, I didn't have any preggie symptoms whatsoever.  I chatted to my FFers about how I was going to do it differently next time, lose a bit more weight, eat more healthily, relax a bit more etc etc - and you could have knocked me over with a feather when I got a BFP.  Don't lose hope - I will have everything crossed for you              .

Sue


----------



## Momito

I will have everything crossed for you too Fraggles.         

Big hug   
Momito
xxxxxxx


----------



## Fraggles

Hi Wraakgodin so hope you are right. Have already booked to see GP on Monday to discuss having first level immunes testing and discussed having hysteroscopy in Serum next cycle. It's the spotty chest thing my body does just before AF that I think sealed AF's arrival.

xxx


----------



## tiara

Hey girls well my Cr*P is so huge I am under quite a large ROcK so you are all welcome, wine spirits junk food only!!!

OH Momito, I think after tx and the palnning and too-ing and fro-ing it feels like you ahve been beaten black and blue emotionally and on the old bank balance. Hub you and hubby have right to feel disapionted and low, and you both have every right too! It is hard to always bounce back every time...... Hey when I get myself set up again you and Hubby are welcome at mine any time....

Fraggles hang on in there still ya never know!!!!!

Gia sending you hugs I am sure ya babba will be snuggling up nicley.

Hey SOnia hope ya good..


Hi to the rest of our gang!!!

Hugs from the rock!!!

Txxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Pipster1978

Dear lovelies,
Sorry I haven't posted for a while - things have been somewhat chaotic and have now turned to 'world crashing down around our ears' again but more about this in a mo. I'm sorry too that I haven't been there for people of late but I hope I can make up for this a little just now.
I want to send all my love to dear GIA - I was so sorry to read the sad news about one of your twins. It's an odd thing as you still have another baby to be strong for and this is lovely but it's bittersweet I suppose as you have the sadness of the lost baby. With the twin we lost we didn't know until the second scan when we saw a smaller sac and I suppose it was easier to cope with as we hadn't seen the sac on the first scan as the bleed was hiding it. I'm thinking of you sweetheart.
I want to send much love to Tiara too - I was very sad reading your news. It's a very difficult time for you and I suppose you have to feel as you need to feel. There will be good days and bad days as it's a form of grieving that you're possibly experiencing. It's very tough that your husband isn't wanting to talk right now - very frustrating when you have a need that can't be met as the other person seems to need to deal with things differently. Be strong my darling. This won't last forever. You rock under your rock...and I may need to crawl in there with you...
Momito - big love to you too sweetheart. I'm so sorry that your last treatment didn't work out. To have put in all that emotional and physical energy to then face the outcome you faced is bitterly disappointing. I so admire your strength and determination. Fingers crossed (and legs uncrossed...) for the Ovacue working!
Fraggles - I have everything crossed for you.
Paddy - I loved hearing about how you are feeling and the calm descending upon you. I suppose it's how we all cope in the end, by believing that everything will work out somehow.
Songbird - thank you for always holding my hand. I'm still squeezing yours back.
Hugs for Sonia (your fund raising and marathon running amazes me), Hoping and Praying, Calgary, Handy, Simone...and I know I've missed people so hugs all round.
Sorry for no more persos, especially if there's anyone else who's dealing with difficult things but I need some guidance and divine intervention right now. Where to start?
About 10 days ago I came home from work and knew immediately that something was very wrong with my hubby. He broke down and told me that he wasn't coping at work and that he'd actually been hauled through a disciplinary and was facing the sack (he's been with the same company for 11 years). I was absolutely gobsmacked. The disciplinary was for alleged poor performance but for the most ridiculous accusations and all when none of his other colleagues are managing to cope with their workloads either. The worry over money has been one thing but how this has broken my hubby, who kept things to himself for weeks as he was worried that it would affect me and our baby, has been the most awful thing. After all we've been through and him being already fragile he was desperate and feeling guilty: he kept saying that he'd let me down and that he was so ashamed. Well, it turns out that this is happening to others in the company and that they are clearly trying to make cutbacks without having to pay redundancy. He was supposed to have 6 different people assess him conducting one client meeting a week and it's clear he's been set up to fail as one woman even criticised the way he'd written an agenda. He's decided to negotiate a severance package and we're praying that he can get another job very quickly otherwise we'll need to move to cheaper accommodation or go back to Scotland and live at my parents as we won't manage with me on mat leave (if I'm lucky enough to make it to maternity leave) and him not earning. So, as you can imagine, this has been really stressful but, sadly, it gets worse.
I say 'if I'm lucky enough to make it to maternity leave' as yesterday was our 20 week scan and very worryingly Bumpy (that's our baby's nickname) is measuring 3 weeks smaller than it should be. We were rushed up to the Centre for Foetal Care and re-scanned by a consultant to confirm this. We were then taken into the 'Bad News Room' and told that the good news is that the baby is pretty much in proportion yet small all over and that there appears to be no abnormalities with Bumpy's organs. However, the baby may be small due to a genetic disorder although it would seem that this isn't Down's syndrome as the consultant reckons that that would present differently. The other really worrying thing is that the measurements of the baby's femur bones are not even on the scale...this could point toward non-lethal condraplasia (can't spell it but basically a mild form of dwarfism). The smallness could also be caused by poor placental function which may mean that the baby could be okay but need to be delivered very early. The worst case scenario though is that if the baby doesn't grow anymore then we may have to take the decision to end the pregnancy. The best case scenario is that our baby is simply small, I manage to carry to term and we have a live, healthy baby at the end of all of this. 
We are terrified and feel ever-so cheated. I know we're still in the running but living like this is hell. We've to go for another scan in 2 weeks then 2 weeks after that. We may need to do the amnio (which I was always personally dead against) as this may tell us more. They'll also monitor placental and cordal activity using dopplers. I'm trying to be positive but it's very difficult and I feel so scared for our lovely Bumpy.
Sorry for the 'me' post but I just can't believe yet another thing has happened. My hubby and I have had such a difficult 4 years with very little reprise and I'm just exhausted.
I feel a little better after 'talking' to you. I'm sorry for being selfish and not being there for you all in the past few weeks.
Lots of love,
Pipster xxx


----------



## Fraggles

OH Pipster honey that is so tough on your  husband, I am going through disciplinary too there is so much about. Has he got  a union? Has he contacted ACAS for independent advice? 

GiaToo is in HR so may be able to make  suggestions. It’s not your husband, my company is exactly the same. Needs to  cut 1000s by Xmas and some of the ridiculous things they come up with.
Lots of love to you both. Xxx

I need to stress that we are here for you  always. Sometimes life gets crap and we all need time out from FF to just  gather some sanity for a while. But we are like family when you need support we  are here with you to share both joy and to all pick up the shovels and start clearing  any pile of poo that is in your way.

If you choose to go for an amnio it is  perfectly understandable and I know we are all different but it is definitely  some thing I would do.

So sorry you are exhausted and really hope  things get clearer for you soon.

Lot of love, and always here when you need  some support, share the stress or let of steam.

xxx


----------



## Fraggles

Tiara, am heading over to join you.

Momito maybe you need to set you and hubby up as one of these places where people can camp for free but contribute to food but come over for a holiday and "develop their skills", Am sure i saw something like this on Grand Designs. And couldn't you charge a couple of 100 or something for the pleasure. Am sure you are missing an opportunity here.

xxx


----------



## tiara

AHHHHHHH PIPSTER..
My Darling...I am in shock for you both....My poor poor love...of course ya not gonna be on this thread!!!!! Firstly can ya hubby seek legal advice hun, an added stress I know...I am so sorry. On the news of babba...can you get 2nd...3rd...4th opinions I can only send you the biggest hugs and love and I will hope and pray you have a full term perfect babba, as we all will. You are so special and so beautiful this should not happen to our Pip...no way...If you need me anytime I am here for ya,...
Hey as for my hubby...he is acting like he has got his get out of jail free card...like a F****** Teenager, a coward!!! It is all my fault , when I behave like a porper wife and give him more money, get rid of my mother, only then can we negotiate....So I am gutted, but OK with the break!

Girls when the dust settles lets an over nighter and for us without child lets have a drink for those with!!!!! I loved our meet up last year..it was wonderfula nd special..like you gals..

Pipster LOVE YA...       

Love ya all  


Txxxx


----------



## Momito

Pipster, darlingling...you are not being selfish!!!  I can't believe how much you and your hubby are having to cope with at the moment.  I'm just so sorry about the worries over Bumpy and will pray and hope that everything will be well.  This is such a hard thing to have to deal with.  Needless to say that we are all here for you, whatever decisions you may have to make, we're here if you need to air your concerns or worries about anything.  


On the job front...definitly think your DH should begin to get some legal advice.  I know a good employment lawyer if you ever get that far, helped both me and DH out when we had difficulties with our old companies.  He must start by writing everything down that is happening, so he has a record.  It takes time but gives you ammunition and he will know his case inside out (much easier to catch people out then).  All conversations (on and off the record), any insinuations, anything that is not above board or could be considered a hindrance to him being able to do his job, bullying tactics etc.  If people are not behaving properly towards him at work, he can start a complaints procedure which has to be investigated.  And above all, know the procedures for making people redundant or being given the sack.  This is an area that a lot of companies fall down on (mine did, my DH's did) and will cost them if they don't get it right and according to the book.  And when they are trying to get rid of lots and lots people, they usually make mistakes.  And if he finds that he does have a case against them, check with your home insurance, it may cover his legal costs.
Sending you lots and lots of love, hugs, good vibes, healthy vibes and good things...         
Momito
xxxxxx
PS.. Tiara...España awaits you...will take you to that dingalinglong nudist beach for a bit of eye candy!  They're probably all gay (too toned me thinks!) but never mind!


----------



## Guest

A flying visit to give much needed hugs for everyone on this thread!!!


                                                    


I will try to catch up later for persos but briefly


Pips - believe believe believe - have a little hope - hard as it is.
Fraggles - when is OTD?? Nearly there - Handy tested early and got BFP....so please wait!!    
Songbird - hope you feel better soon!
Tiara - shall we meet half way week before easter? Find a cheap cheap hotel?
Gia , Paddy, Momito - lots of love to you guys


And finally Sue - I see you've updated the disclaimer for football teams.....    


Love you all


S
xxx


----------



## Wraakgodin

sa11en said:


> And finally Sue - I see you've updated the disclaimer for football teams.....


Wondered if you would notice that!   Nothing against West Ham - "I'm forever blowing bubbles" is one of the few songs I can sing to get my daughter to calm down!  

Sue


----------



## Songbird80

So much love and hugs to everyone... It's most definately a tough time for everyone at the moment - and that party under the rock is turning into a full-on gourmet pizza reunion 

Pip angel - as Sonia has said, believe believe believe. I'm believing for you angel, I really am.

Mom - totally understandable that you're drained... There's just no underestimating how much this whole journey and everything associated with it (even just thinking about it) can drain you - it's exhausting... Maybe a little 'time-out' over April/May with ovacue will be just what you need.

Tiara - your dh sounds like he needs a good talking to... Do you still have fight in you to try and make it work?

Fraggles - wishing you the best of luck for otd. My sister didn't have a single symptom so don't write yourself off.

Sonia - well done girly! All this 'active' behaviour is making me feel terribly guilty troffing chocolate from my sick bed! 

Stay strong ladies... At least it's the weekend hey xx


----------



## handy1

Enormous hugs to all of you who need, especailly our lovely Pipster... 

Pip - babies don't read the book and they develop at different rates and believe as the others have said. You never know the scan in 2 weeks time may show everything is fine. The main thing is look after yourself and don't get stressed (easy to say). Are you taking baby aspirin daily(75mg)? I think it helps a lot with placental perfusion.
I will be praying and cross everything for you.

Songbird... am glad everything is looking good now. Wish the best with coming tx.

Fraggles:  As Gia said , I also didn't have any symptoms before otd and infact I had a bleeding the day before otd and thought that was it but then the morning after I had a BFP.

GIA - Thinking of you today and hope everything is ok.

Momito:- Habibti please look after yourself and DH.

Sonia: you are an amazing inspirational women ... well done on fund raising.

Tiara: I don't know what to say but your DH is childish. We are here with you whatever you do or decide...

Handy


----------



## PaddyGirl

Hey girlies

Is there a rock big enough?  Despite my new found peace and calm I've also had a rotten couple of days!!  

Oh Pips,    I can't beleive you're going through all this!!  My god, you must be feeling completely overwhelmed by it all at the moment, bless you. I can only echo what the others have said huni and to say to you that I'm thinking of you and your DH, sending you heaps of love,    ,    and   . Keep strong my lovely, everything will work out just fine for you both xx

Momito... sorry that you are feeling out of sorts too    I always think that anything emotional is worse, you do feel absolutely drained and fit for nothing. Take things easy for a while and get those batteries recharged (although poor DH's might need an extra boost, what with that ovacue thing!!    ) 

Tiara...  a big    for you sweetie.  Can't believe how nasty your DH is being, his words are so cutting. But, he's only showing himself up by acting like a petulant child.  Try not to listen to his words or take them to heart, he obviously doesn't know what he's talking about!!    I'll tell you... the mood I've been in these last few days, I'd sort him out!   

Fraggles.... hang on in there!  Not long till OTD now. Got the lot crossed for you            Hows your work situation been going since you got back?  Hope you are coming out the winner!!!  

Gia... hello lovely, hows your week been?    

Lots of love to the rest of you guys    

All I can say is thank god it's the weekend and this week is almost out. So much for my nice new calm composure... !!    That lasted all of two days! But I'm determined to retrieve that back asap!  I would sit here and rattle off everything thats happened but I'd still be typing at midnight so I won't. It's nothing major just a multitude of little things which have sent my stress levels into orbit. 
SO. We need one massive rock... crate of wine and spirits and ... well nothing else really, just each other   

To everyone who needs a hug....     

Paddy xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Stretch

Oh guys I have just caught up on here and wanted to send you all a huge huge   

Pip - I know you must be a nervous wreck with everything that's going on but i will be praying that everything works out and that bumpy puts in a big growth spurt     

Tiara - Big   hun........sounds like DH needs to stop making demands and start manning up   

Paddy - you can join me in a large vodka if you want    

Love to you all


----------



## tiara

Girls thank you for all the support...I am not sure I want to work it out...they way he has treated me of late...is terrible but in his world he is treating me like because I have brought it on myself!!! HMMM NICE!!! 


Momtio let me get my body in shape and I am there.... I do still want to hire your place...


Pipster millions of hugs




Hey SBird hugs to you...


Hi handy how is babba doing


paddy my rock is huge and all our welcome, hope life gets better hun


hey mac you are always right as ever...


Trying to type with 2 Jack Russells sat on my lap and in the way of the keyboard...


Have a good weekend gals...


Lady Sonia, yeah I am booked for some workshops  in the hols lets see what we can do my lovely...


Txxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## PaddyGirl

Evenin ....

Hope everyone is ok and has had a nice weekend. Can't believe it's Sunday evening already, where does the time go? 

Sending everyone        

Let's hope we all have a better week this week.....  

Much love 
Paddy xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## PaddyGirl

Where is everyone...?  I know, we must all still be busy searching for that rock!  

Pips.... I've just read your diary and I wanted to say that I'm praying and thinking of you huni      You can feel your fear and anxiety in your words, I just wish there was something we could do to help you through this. All I can say to you Pips is to try to relax as much as you can and maybe ask your DH to take your laptop away for a few days. That may sound a funny thing to say but I know with me, the more I research and look into something, the more involved and 'drawn in' I become. It can totally take over your thinking. Nothing that you see or read will change the outcome, it just simply ends up tying you up in knots, but, if you don't go on the internet for a little while, it may help your mind to relax and, in turn, you may be able to do some of the things your family are suggesting. 
Sorry, that probably hasn't come across how I want it to, (I don't have our Momito's ability for words    ) but I hope that you can see what I'm trying to say.  Lots of love xx

Hope everyone else is doing ok .... sending    to you all.
Paddy xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## GIAToo

Pipster       I agree with PaddyGirl about taking the laptop away.  Tbh I didn't get any sleep at all last Thursday after reading your post and worrying about you, so I an only imagine the turmoil you are going through.  But I decided then to try and take a bit of a break from t'internet and FF 'cos I was so worried about everything and everyone! Make sure hubby gets a bl00dy good deal from his incompetent organisation.  As Momito said, most of them get something wrong along the way, managers and HR have losts of idiots in them who don't know the basics in employment law and as for knowing how to deal with "people" no bloomin' idea!     

Sorry just a quickie from me to let you know that my 12 week scan was this morning and all is looking good so far, so I have gone "public" as it were!  Apparently my blood platelets are a bit low so they are keeping an eye on that.  I'm absolutely exhausted these days and all I want to do is sleep.  Also, totally terrified now about being a Mum, but obviously very happy   

Taking a bit a of a break from internet (Trying!   )  as I just end up going to bed too late, but I'm not far away.

Lots of love to all
GIA Tooxxxx


----------



## Guest

I've been lurking & loitering past few days... Never time to do long posts these days. 
Thinking of u all!!!!
Xxx


----------



## Pipster1978

Hi my loves,

Thanks so much for all your support and encouragement. Just knowing that people are willing me on, people who really understand why I'm flipping out so much, has helped immensely.

Fraggles- thanks so much for your support. Mr Pipster's had some advice from HR and has joined a union but, frankly, none of it really matters now. As long as he gets a decent severance we really cannot give it too much more energy as we need to try and stay strong for each other and lil Bumpy. When do you test honey?  

Momito- thanks also for your words of wisdom too. I do remember you saying last July about work situations. Good tip re the home insurance- I'll look into that.  It's just awful that people can be so mean. I really wish I was 6 again and back in the land of fluffy bunnies! Tra la la! Hope you guys are keeping your peckers up too!

Mac- thank you for your kind words and encouragement. Keep sending the baby growing vibes please!

Tiara- millions of hugs right back at ya! I have huge admiration for you. You stick to your guns and do what you feel is for the best & remember that we've got your back. Whichever way this goes for you it'll be for the best. Try and rise above your husband's childishness. You stay dignified in front of him and feel free to be as snivelling and as undignified as you like with your mum, friends and all your FFers here! 

Paddy- I'm sorry you had to endure the self-pitying ramblings that was my last diary entry. Strangely enough, I felt better having put my fears down on paper. They're 'out there' now! I think you worded your last post beautifully. My mum also said on the phone this morning that I've to stay away from Google & you're both right! I think I actually used it to torture myself yesterday. 
 
Handy- you are right. Lil Bumpy hasn't  
read  'What to expect when you're expecting' and so doesn't realise that he/she is 'supposed' to be bigger. Some bubbas have got to be small I guess! Hope all's well with you and your LO.

GIA-aw bless you for worrying. Please don't though. It never did anyone any good! (rich coming from me, I know!) I'm so pleased all's well at your 12 week scan & praying that the remaining 28 weeks or so go completely smoothly. It's normal to feel scared about being a mum. Just go with it honey and you'll be fine.

Sonia- you lurk and loiter away my lovely! It's such a hard time of the term, the last week. I hope you're going to have a fun yet restful Easter hols with some wild activities thrown in. . . shark diving perhaps?!    

Today I feel a little better. I'm not sure why but I've managed not to cry and have been out to the supermarket with DH (he's been granted special circumstances leave for the past few days but it's also helped him out of the horridness of his workplace. See? I am trying to see the positives. . .) I've also just seen my SIL and niece for a bite to eat. Getting out has done me the world of good and, dare I say it, I'm back to enjoying feeling and being pregnant. Just a couple of office days on Wednesday & Thursday to do some little tasks and a bit of pottering then I'm on leave for 2 weeks from Friday. Beyond that? Well who knows what will happen next in the lives of Pipster, Mr Pipster & Bumpy!

What I do know is that every moment I have been pregnant and (pray god) every moment I continue to be pregnant has been a complete blessing & I have to surrender to fate really. There are so many things in life that are way beyond our control and sometimes we just have to trust that things happen for a reason & good things are to come. No point spoiling the rest of the pregnancy with terror and worry so I'm going to enjoy it. DH and I have also decided not to have the amnio: we're in this for the long haul and the baby we have will be the baby we were always meant to have. Simple as that, really. 

Love you guys so much though. Perhaps this thread is a virtual rock under which we've all sought refuge already!

Huge hugs all round,
Pipster and a very wriggly Bumpy xxx


----------



## tiara

Ah Pipster your bravery moves me....I can only send you love, hugs and postivie vibes my darling....it is clear you have a wonderful marriage and this is making you a partnership stronger than ever.


Love ya lots...            




Gia great news...YAYAYAYAY...so pleased the scan is good...  


Hi to all, I too am lurking under ze rock..


Love all


        
Txxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Stretch

Pipster - Well done sweetie you are doing brilliantly and bumpy is very proud of you already    Keep your strength and appetite up and keep on truckin.....it's a long road but every week counts and each week things change so much    Grow ickle bumpy, grow   

Tiara - Sending you a big    to keep you company under that rock x


----------



## Songbird80

So glad you're feeling better Pips.  Melvin is proud of Trevor   

Yay to your 12 week scan going well Gia - lovely news xx


----------



## Pipster1978

Melvin! Sorry I forgot to mention you in my post. Think it's cos I see you so often in real life! How're you feeling poppet?
Night night,
Trev xxx


----------



## Guest

Pips - Here's an interesting one for you (which I completely forgot about until today)...and a bit of hope.... I was very small when my mum was expecting me.  Apparently there was alot of worry but they didn't have the tests that they have now to keep an eye on things.  I was due Feb 14th so all over Xmas things were very fraught.  Well - I guess I needed a bit more time cooking and came out March 3rd at 9lb something and today I am 5' 8"!!!  Also...my nephew was very small throughout pregnancy and popped out more or less on time at 6lb something but today is 9 years old and takes age 11-12!!!  Maybe I'm ignorant to what's happening with you, and maybe it's not the same thing....but I'm hoping there may be some comfort in this story.


GIA - Congrats on 12 week milestone!! BRILLIANT!!! What a relief for you!!!



To be honest - my weekend was real pants and saturday I lost it and spent ages       It hit me again how hard this dx is and whilst we don't have plans I am struggling.  Over Easter I will chase up my GP with Mr Panay referral and if need be I will go private to see him.  Me and DH had a brilliant chat..we've kinda been drifting of late and not as close but we had a cry and a chat together and things are back on track again.  Then Sunday was obviously mother's day and it kind of hit me again how I'm not a mama......and then yesterday woke up feeling sick as a dog and like I was gonna throw up so took the day off work.


Big hugs to you all!! And if I'm quiet please know that I am here watching over you all!!!


Lots of love
Sonia
xxx


Feeling better physically and mentally today and looking forwards to Easter hols - but FIL is poorly so off we trek to Wales.  I just want to have 2 weeks chilling and fixing up the garden.  God that sounds so selfish!!!! sorry!!!!


----------



## Songbird80

Big hugs and a bundle if strength to Sonia... We all need a good cry from time to time. I'm sure you'll feel better when you have a plan xxxx p's Panay is brilliant, defo see him soon xx


----------



## Momito

Hello girlies
Am sorry have been absent these last few days...my pops and his wife arrived on Saturday and so haven´t been logging on as much as usual.  As Pipster says...have regressed to the land of fluffy bunnies and being someone´s child.  It is so nice to have them here.  
Pipster...you and your DH are wonderful and will be great parents.  I hope that your DH gets the severance package that he needs so that you can just get on with your lives and lil Bumpy.  Try and enjoy what you have.  Have been thinking about you a lot, and will continue to    and    for the three of you.  You both have such big hearts...things will be good for you.
Gia...congrats on getting to 12 weeks...big fat   
You too will be a wonderful mum...we all fret my darlinks but you will be brilliant...you always are!  What challenge don´t you rise to eh?!
Tiara...how are you?  You know you can just come and stay with us, don´t you?  Whatever suits you best.  Hope that heart of yours is healing...         
Oh Sonia, m´lady...think it is normal to waiver.  I do it all the time!  Haven´t really made up my mind about anything to be honest!  There are just lots of options and all doors are open.  And that´s all I can say at the moment really.  You´ve been so busy at work, no wonder you and DH have felt you´re drifting a bit.  But a bit of drifting can sometimes be good for us.  Hope you enjoy your time off, even if you do have to go to Wales!  Might be nice to get away for a bit, and hopefully you´ll enjoy it more than you think.
Love to Songbird, Handy, Calgary, H&P, MacCook...and lovely Fraggles?  How are you doing on the 2ww...wishing all the very best for you...        
Love to you all...
Momito
xxxxxxx


----------



## Pipster1978

Hello lovelies,

Sonia- glad you're feeling better than you were yesterday. And a good blubber and a bit of re-grouping always helps. I know exactly how you feel about having to make an unexpected trip to Wales but you never know- it may turn out to be a really nice break. I hope your FIL isn't seriously ill. I know what you mean about feeling better once you have a plan too. I love a plan and a project. Think that's why I'm so unsettled at the moment: far too many uncertainties for my liking! Thanks for the 'small baby' stories- they really do help! My mum has since found two friends who had the same thing and it worked out for their bubbas too! I pray for a full term 10 pounder. . . well maybe not that hefty. . . 6 would be perfect!

Momito-thanks for the good vibes you're sending across the water. It really helps. You're so right about focussing on what we do have rather than focussing on what we might not have. . . it's all ifs and buts but I have to be strong and believe that things will work out. I'm trying not to be such a wimpy pants! I'm glad you enjoyed your visitors- making like a child is the only thing for it sometimes!

Love to you all,
Pipster xxx


----------



## Fraggles

Hi All


Just a very quick one from me as feeling zonked and had some not very good news yesterday to do with mum's health so have a range of conflicting emotions at the moment and feel emotionally exhausted.


However on a better note I tested last week and got a   . It was 6dpt so was not convinced but neck deep in hpt's and a blood test to confirm I am starting to believe but now terrified if that makes sense   so now for the 37WW.


Momito pleased to here you are being spoiled just what is called for. And hopefully you will have another visitor with Tiara coming to see you.


Oh Sonia    you are right this journey really knows how to btf out of you.


Praying for your Pipster.


GiaToo you know what I think of your news - flipping wonderful.


xxx


----------



## Pipster1978

OMG Fraggles- congratulations!!! That's fabulous news about your BFP and you're so right about the 37 week wait. . . wishing you a smooth pregnancy.

I'm sorry to hear that your mum has had some health news though. I'm thinking of you.

Thanks for your prayers.

Can you tell I'm off work at the moment? Getting re-addicted to FF! Love it though!

Night all, 
Pipster xxx


----------



## Guest

YAY Fraggles!!! Another BFP!!!!  Fabulous news!! 


                     


Just take it one step at a time rather than the whole 37 weeks.  Do you go for blood tests or scan next? I guess that's the next milestone!! I am so thrilled to bits for you!!!


----------



## PaddyGirl

OMG        Yay!!!  Congratulations Fraggles... thats simply brilliant news!!!!      You must be over the moon hon, so pleased for you!!  

We're on a roll now!  Who's next I wonder    

Just a very quickie post for now, I'll be back later for proper update. 

Love to you all xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Momito

Oh Fraggles am totally thrilled for you!  You see, all that hiding behind the sofa wasn´t necessary after all!!!
              
May the next 37 weeks go smoothly...and think Sonia´s suggestion is a good one...just bite off a bit of at a time...otherwise it is too daunting!

Pipster...glad to hear you are feeling a bit chirpier, although know it must be hard and those more  negative feelings and thoughts can sometimes overtake...just remember we are here for you through thick and thin.

Tiara my love...hope you are ok?

Paddy...forgot to send you love last time...so here is a big hug specially for you...  

Lots of love to everyone

Momito
xxxxxxx


----------



## Fraggles

Hi Guys I haven't moved from under the rock, I might be very grateful but haven't completely forgiven the universe for the other crap it is chucking at me. Mum has been unwell for the last 5 months. She was told it was just a virus and as she was old it would take time to get over, then it was a chest infection, then bronchitis, then double pneumonia and so on .... Shehad the big c a few years ago and keeps getting abnormal chest xrays and blood results which are abnormal too but think due to her age the GP's are considering their budget and not pulling their finger out. Grrrr They just keep sending her for the same flipping tests. So as I saw the GP mum went in after. I am terrified about what lies ahead for her.

Apart from that it is a gorgeous summers day but have a conflict of emotions at the mo.

Thanks for all your good wishes and if you don't mind I will abstain from the alcohol supply under the rock but make indents into the junk food, haribo sweets and so forth instead.

xxx


----------



## Momito

Fraggles, so sorry about the heartache and fear you and your mother must be experiencing.  Sending you lots of love and strength to face the road ahead...      
Momito
xxxxxx


----------



## tiara

Fraggles ...firstly lets celebrate the moments of your BFP        
YAYAYAYAYAY that is great news hun, and just think if the news was the flip side, you have to seek some joy in this hun...but i truly understand your worry and concern for ya mother, life does feel unfair at times hun......sending you supportive and celebrating hugs all in one go hun...


Hugs to ya all     


Txxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Stretch

Fraggles - Really sorry to hear about your Mum sweetie BUT oh sooooo pleased to hear about that BIG FAT POSITIVE.......well done hun    Was the blood test very positive.......might there be more than one tucked up and that rock with you


----------



## Fraggles

Mac Cook!!! No idea how many tucked up in there as GP just asked for HCG not a quantative HCG argghhh. Put that right and phoned the surgery and asked them to get GP to write another test form so going back to hospital for blood test tomorrow as surgery won't do blood tests as partners said they get no extra money for doing it they won't do them.    


And thanks for your good wishes and support, if you dared to leave the kneeling position perhaps you could all ensure you return to it regularly to pray for my Mum and for all of us to start having a happier, smoother and better time of it all. I may be a fairweather prayer but am happy to amend my ways for a while.


Tiara how are you doing? Are you going to Momito's?


Lots of love


xxxx


----------



## PaddyGirl

Morning peeps!   

I just luurve this weather! Spent most of yesterday pottering about the garden and managed to catch the sun a bit. Yay!   

Fraggles... there always seems to be a flip side to any joy that is sent our way.  I know exactly where you're coming from regarding your mums health and any forthcoming treatment she may need...  I'm still resuming my praying position and sending you and your mum lots of    and support across the airwaves!!  Actually, I think you're quite local to me... which hospital is your mum under? (Assuming your mum lives close to you that is    )  Hoping that you're still able to enjoy that fabulous news of yours, is it sinking in yet?  I reckon there is more than one in there!!!    Shall we have a little wager.....  

Hey Tiara.... hope things are going ok for you huni    Heard anymore from DH?  I've been thinking of you and sending you heaps of        

Gia... wow, 12 weeks... where has that time gone to?!  How did it feel to 'go public'?  And as everyone has said, the worrying and fears of pending motherhood are totally natural, I can't begin to imagine what I'll be like! From what I know of you, you will be a super mum and you'll embrace everything with your usual enthusiasm and strength.    

Momito.... glad that you enjoyed your family's stay, it's always nice to feel the comfort of being a child every now and then. And how lovely, you'll soon have Tiara out there for a visit too. You'll both have a ball!  What a tonic! 

Sonia... how are you feeling now hon?  Thinking of you      I find that when me and DH are busy we tend to drift... think most couples do don't they. Good to hear that you managed to have that chat and that things are back on track with you both xx

Pips... glad to hear that you're feeling more positive and stronger than the other day (and that your minus Google!!    )  Just stay on FF, it's a much nicer place!    

Calgary... Hi hon, how are you doing?    Hope you're taking things nice and easy. 

Songbird... hello beautiful, hope your ok?    

Hi Handy... hope your pg is ticking along nicely    

AFM.... umm, mixed few days. Found Mothers day very hard going this year and was a bit down over the weekend. Although, having said that, yesterday and today I've felt much more chirpy  - think it's the weather to be honest. I'm in my element when it's hot. They say it was hotter here that in Greece yesterday!  Yesteray I made a start on preparing what will be my veg patch, never attempted anything like this before so god knows what it will turn out like, but I'm quite excited about it. DH says it's my little project and I can do what I want with it. Yeah right!    I'll be in the garden again today, still have so much to do out there.
I have had lots of thoughts over the last few days about my next tx... as in WHEN! DH announced on Friday evening (infront of our friends!    ) that it may be quite a while yet until we can afford another round of tx. You can imagine how that went down. I actually sat and cried.  I just wish he could understand how hard it is for me, I don't think he feels the same pain as I do. Anyhow, I've been very 'quiet' with him since then and I reckon he knows something is up with me.  

Righteo... all for now my lovelies.


----------



## Fraggles

Hi

Oh what wonderful news am so pleased Tiara is on her way to see Momito. How exciting? 

Paddygirl I do think this universe works in weird and sometimes not quite so wonderful ways. Obviously delighted but also worried about mum Sorry to disappoint but only think one is in there. I had EC on 20th March so reckon today would be 18dpo wouldn't it? My hcg today is 415.

Sonia pleased that it sounds like you and OH are reconnecting, this journey is so hard.

Paddygirl where are you being treated? Would going overseas make it closer than being treated here? The clinic I looked at going here if this round failed was going to cost ... hang on why I gulp 10k! and unlike fertility tourism no holiday was included.

Hi GiaToo thinking of you how are you?

Hello everyone else.

xx


----------



## tiara

Hi guys I am not off too Momitos   just yet, I need to get some cash together first girls...As now I dont have DH supported times are tough, But I am there in spirit.




Love you all




Txxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Fraggles

Tiara sorry it was a bit almost like PG and I were driving you to the airport. x


----------



## Guest

Just a quick one. Currently on m4 to Wales as fil had heart attack & still in hospital. We think he's ok and only kept in for tests that haven't been done yet. 

Xxxx


----------



## Fraggles

Sonia, so sorry.


----------



## tiara

Oh lady Sonia, sending you hugs, hope all is ok?


Txxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## PaddyGirl

Sonia... so sorry to hear about your FIL, hope he makes a speedy recovery    

Fraggles... I'm currently with LWC London but it's been over 12 months now and I've not heard a thing. Plus, like you say, the cost for tx in the UK is so much more that certain clinics overseas. I reckon we should get registered with Reprofit sooner rather than later. 

Hey Tiara... hope you're ok huni. Thinking of you    (think we're all over at Momitos in spirit!!    )

Gia.... How are you feeling today? Sorry that you've been feeling so down at the moment    Hope that a bit of sunshine over the weekend will be able to bring back your smile    (and you're away from those idiots at work!) 

Pipster.... been thinking of you hon    

Hello to those I've missed... Momito, Handy, Calgary, Mac, Songbird, Simone and H&P.... lots of love to you all xx

AFM... not much to report... been in the garden the last few days which has been wonderful. DH has a cold. Need I say more.  Other than that, it's been nice and quiet here. Off to make bacon sarnies now. 

Much love 
Paddy xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Pipster1978

Hi lovelies,

Sonia- really sorry about FIL. Hope he's on the mend soon.

Tiara- praying for a lottery win for you then you can play at Momito's place! AND Fraggles has said she'll take you to the airport! Hurrah!

Paddy- I always imagine you sunning yourself in a beautifully kept garden. How nice! Hope DH's man 'flu goes quickly.

Just a real quickie from me as been out in pub all day. . . not drinking, clearly, but had far too much fizzy pop & now have slight headache! Anyway, DH has got the heck out of his job & a solicitor (paid for by his company) is dealing with the legalities but he's got a severance package & good riddance to the place, I say! Fingers crossed he finds another job quickly. As for Bumpy, well we have to hope Tuesday's scan has slightly better news for us.
You guys have been amazing with the support you've given me & I adore you all.

Big love all round,
Pipster xxx


----------



## Fraggles

Pipster


Just to say I am delighted your DH has dumped the idiots but make sure solicitor gets what you and OH think you should get because if old place are paying I would say they might still be able to have some influence. Speak to ACAS for advise on how to handle that one.. So pleased that he has gotten out of the toxic place and hopefully the stress will now reduce.


Thinking of you all for Tuesday.


Lots of love


F x


----------



## victoria99

Hey everyone,

Apologies for being awol for so long.

Sonia -  Send your FIL all the best wishes that he recovers quickly and finds himself at home surrounded by family soon.   

Fraggles - super congrats on your BFP - that's just absolutely wonderful news!!    .  Hope your mum is better!!    

Pipster - sent you a PM but so pleased that things are looking up for you,DH and Bumpy!     

Paddygirl - sounds like you've been taking great advantage of the beautiful weather of late.  I imagine that in not so long you'll have the veg patch-envy / dinner-envy of all your neighbors.  Hope you and DH have had a chance to talk about his 'outburst' and that you're feeling more aligned in your next steps as I'm sure he didn't mean to upset you at all! (I do find that I have to be very out in the open/clear with mine as he just doesn't 'get' hints.)

Tiara - hope you've been finding good friends to spend time with and taking your jack russell out for long peaceful walks of late.  You definitely deserve some quiet good times (and even if you can't get to Momito's quickly, at least the sun seems to have been thinking of you   )!

Momito -  I read your post about having so many choices and doors 'available' to you.  Some think that it can be a blessing or a curse.  I always think the former as it puts you in charge of your destiny and not some nebulous intangible thing.  Sending you load of     for a great next few months that help you solidify your plans!

Gia - congrats on being able to let everyone know about your pregnancy!  I found it to be nerve-wreaking but in the end very nice as people were so congratulatory.  I do think that at our age many people understand that if we get pregnant it was likely a very long haul and I really appreciate the friendliness and excitement about the news I've received and hopefully you have too!

Songbird - you must be getting so excited now.  It's just around the corner for you and your sis and I can't help but feel very positive given all the positives we've had of late!     

Hey MacCook - How are you?  

A big warm hello to anyone else I may have inadvertently missed!

AFM - I'm now on an eat-eat-eat- until you feel ill diet.  I've not been gaining much weight since my 22nd week ie. maybe 1/2 a lb if that and it showed on our 28wk scan earlier this week.  Bubs are now in the 30% and 75% down from 95% range at 21 weeks.  I have to admit that I feel that I haven't been a good mum of late, not eating and taking care of them enough, as I've been so swamped at work.  I back up to 50-60hrs per week and have been for the last couple of months.  Also with two cross-Atlantic work trips during that time I've been exhausted more than not.  However, I'm starting to get on top of things now.  (It is so hard as I love my work and actually think my 'sweet spot' is around 50hrs - but probably not when carrying around an extra 35lbs.)  I'm definitely starting to feel more tired again (2nd trimester is awesome compared to 1st and 3rd I think).  Managed to push one project off to a colleague last week (though did have to take on another so I'm still 1 up on the week before).  If i can get through the next week I should be good and able to cut down to closer to 45hrs.  thank goodness I work from home and can take naps here and there.

Ok - well off to the gym now with DH (I only go on the weekends with him) to do some recumbent biking as it seems to help my ankle swelling a bit.

Sending you all lots of XXX and OOOs
Calgary


----------



## Momito

Fraggles...sending lots of love to you and your mum.

And Sonia...lots of well wishes for your fil...hope he will be surrounded by all his lovely family soon, on his way to a full recovery.

Tiara, no pressure hun...you just get here when you are up to it.  And remember it is free free free if you stay (& put up with!!!) us!!!!!  It is lovely and warm here, up to 30 on Friday, yesterday a bit less, and had a chance to sit up on the roof and read...trying to sun my legs that look like anemic chicken legs...nice and...grey!  Ñummy!

Calgary...you sound so full on you must get the rest you need.  And stuffing your face for Canada to get the weight up sounds like most girls´ idea of heaven!!!  Probably not yours I understand, but it is nice to let it all out sometimes!  Hope the bubs grow as they should.  
Ah yes...all those options...am still weighing things up...and am even thinking of having another attempt at stimming and extraction at the New Hope before I go to get frostie transferred.  And if another attempt doesn´t work, then I will have tried everything and have my answers on pursuing OE.  

Pipster...so glad that DH has stuck two fingers up at his employers, but Fraggles is right, he needs to know that the lawyer acting on his behalf is working to his best ends and not the employers if the employers are paying for his services.  Did he choose the lawyer acting for him?  If not, he needs to establish that he has never acted on behalf of the company, as that would be a conflict of interests.  Very best of luck for your forthcoming scan...hope that Bumpy has had a little energetic growth spurt...am glad to hear you are feeling more up.

Gia...congrats on going public!  Must be a nice place to be!

Paddygirl...Reprofit costs 4,500 Euros for DE...yikes Fraggles...10K!  Hope the bacon sarnies were good...sound delicious!

Songbird, Handy, H&P, hope all is well with you gals!

Pops is still here...we´ve managed to chip away at a wall, now we´ll have to get someone in to re-point it, otherwise it might all fall down ha ha ha!  Maybe we´ll do some painting next week.  We´ll see...!  We are all suffering from hay fever and it feels like someone has hit us over the head, groggy and tired...not to mention the bug eyes!

Love to everyone

Momito
xxxxxx


----------



## tiara

Hey girls...#

Calgary may be i am eating for you then.....glad your going to take over the job a little now...I am sure babbas will be doing nicely hun, but you must put you first, remember the journey to get ya babbas so be kind kind to yourself and enjoy ya pg...sending you lots of hugs...You must be watching me, as I have been trying to do at least a 2 miles brisk walk a day with my doggies, today i braved it tried to jog, gosh i am out of shape!!!  


Momito i am working on coming out, just sorting out where i am at in the house and trying to finish off mums(mine)...i am so lucky to have your invite my sweet...  


Girls please tell me if my marriage breaking down is my fault, Hubby has ahd yet another go at me, I am back in our house, living extremely separate lives.
He has had enough of having to pay for me, in fact it is my duty in his eyes to be 10% 50/50- my response is i dont earn enough  to do  that....
Then he said that if i dont sell my house asap, then i am selfish and he will go for me divorce on those grounds, how I have made him poor, paying for my house, that need building regs signing off(still needs work) all a mess..I will have to go and tell more later as he has just got home, oh and one more thing, that the IVF journey has changed me and that i have got to grow up and move on from it, stop using it as an excuse to moving on with life...


I said all I want is love and support and he said well all he wants is money-3 holidays a year, and a fat pension and i am stopping his happiness...gutted gals... or am I a selfish C*W?




Sorry for spelling mistakes..... gotta dash




Oh pip well done to hubby, and I have everything crossed for tuesday!




Love ya all chat later..
Txxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Wraakgodin

Tiara - From what I have read here *IT IS NOT YOUR FAULT!*  Sounds like he is laying on the guilt to make you feel like it is your fault - bullying tactics.



tiara said:


> I said all I want is love and support and he said well all he wants is money-3 holidays a year, and a fat pension and i am stopping his happiness


This sentence speaks volumes. It shows very clearly what the priorities are, on both sides. "All he wants is money" and unless you give it to him the marriage will be over?? His happiness is dependant on how much money he has?? I say good riddance to bad rubbish! What an idiot! You deserve so much better, you deserve to be treated with love and respect.

And as for his comment about IVF, he sounds selfish beyond belief! During my marriage there have been times when I have been out of work and times when my DH has been out of work, and we have pulled together as a couple and got through it. Never has it entered the head of either of us that one pays more than the other - it is our money, jointly, no matter who earns it.

YOU ARE NOT A SELFISH COW, if anyone is being selfish it is him! What happened to "for better or for worse, for richer, for poorer, etc, until death do us part" ??

May I ask a question - how long have you been married? Has he always been like this?

I know I am only a volunteer and not really part of the group, but this just wound me up so much! 

Hugs

Sue


----------



## Fraggles

Wraakgodin anyone who offers support and talks commonsense is part of this group!


----------



## Momito

You are not a selfish c*w at all! We would all like 3 holidays a year and a fat pension, and we don´t always get what we want and we don´t always get what we expect out of life. Sometimes we have to make choices and priortise (beyond ourselves). Perhaps _he_ should start growing up.

We all need money to live, that is true. But to make everything conditional on it is just sad. Without the foundations of love, good family support and understanding, money and status seem rather empty quests. As Wraakgodin says, marriages have their ups and downs and very few are just a smooth ride, because life isn´t a smooth ride. If he wants to stay married, he needs to re-evaluate his values. Yours are sound honey. And you have not received the support you need this past year _at all_. I sure hope he finds hugging his money at night satisfying. No doubt it doesn´t talk back either. Ugh!

Tiara...you are a tremendous person with a huge heart, lots of talent, very loving and caring, a fantastic actor and a fantastic teacher, interesting and interested, lots of personality. The fact that he can´t see any of this is really his loss. I can see how helping your mum has put a strain on your finances, but it is not such an easy thing to just halt is it? It is not like cancelling a direct debit. All his ultimatums are to no avail if he can´t see that it is a complex human situation. And it is not because you are a spendthrift, but because you are kind (maybe too kind).

He is just hurting you and that is not right. And the fact that he hasn´t changed any of his tune over the past couple of weeks just shows how unbending he is.

I am really sorry Tiara that you are having to go through this sh*t.
You deserve so much better.

Love you lots
Momito
xxxxxx


----------



## PaddyGirl

Hi lovely ladies

Hope you're all ok and have had a nice weekend. Bet you've not had one quite like mine.... 

Sorry for this is going to be a me post and it's not a nice one    

Long story short, DH told me this afternoon that our marriage is over and he will be moving out as soon as he has found a place to live. He said he's had enough of the constant rowing (when he's never here??), of my attidude to life, and generally he's had enough of me. He still oves me but can't/won't stay with me. He told me all this in the space of one and a half minutes before he went next door for their bbq. I just sat here in total shock. I could hear him laughing from their garden. My parents are extremly upset and worried for what lies ahead for us. I don't work and they only have their pensions now, everything we had was ploughed into this place. DH didn't contribute any money. But he has said that he'll continue to pay the bills/mortgage etc until such time where the house is sold. So, thats another move for my elderly and frail parents. Nice eh. 
I tried to speak to him and ask him if this is what he really wants and he replied that "he won't talk about the same thing for the hundreth time", so thats it then, my marriage is ended in a matter of minutes. 

I feel totally and utterly devastated. I can't believe what has happened. Just before he went off to work I said to him "I hope you're happy with this decision?" and he replied "I'll have to be it's done now" 

But I will not grovel or beg any man to stay with me, if thats how he feels then he should go. Having said that, I'm naturally sitting here remembering all the good times and it feels like someone is ripping my heart out            

I really thought he was the real thing, I trusted and believed in him. 

So it's just me and my mum and dad again, and when they go it'll just be me. I don't have any brothers or sisters ... now I don't have a husband and the chances of a family of my own are getting slimmer by the day. 

Please dont PM me... he is using my email as his business email at the moment and that will just add fuel to his argument. 

Feel totally crushed
Paddy xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Fraggles

Oh Paddy


  


I am so sorry, what is it with these guys they find the needles in the haystack like you and Tiara and then turn into such tits.


Is it time we all have a meet up sometime soon?


xx


----------



## tiara

OMG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Paddy is there something in the air!!!!
My word, how terrible for you, why is it when times get tough men (not all men) just run! I used to think of you and your set up, you looking after your parents you and hubby all under the same roof and wish my hubby was that understanding!!! Paddy I am so so so sorry, but hey guess what I know exactly how you feel, and how vulnerably you feel about your parents too... GOSH you will be in shock hun...a silly question could this be a phase?  ? a mental crash of humanity?  hey let me know when I can PM ya....I will give ya my number and we can compare notes... I do hope this is a blip hun...millions of hugs 

Momito thank you so much for ya supportive words...I do help with money where I can, I am now working 6 days to help out.... but he admits money is his only goal right now.... 

Wraakgodin....of course you can be part of the group....married 4 years, it has been a subtle argument then has been building ever since IVF!!!! Oh well at least I now see his true colours and I have just enough fight and energy to deal with it all. 

Girls I just needed to highlight why things have gone wrong, as i do think I am going mad, at times...
Oh and I am not a gold digger...I do pay what and when I can in my marriage...  
Love you all, and only you lot know how the pain of the baby trial effects us and re-shapes our outlook....

I would be lost with out you all

Txxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Wraakgodin

Paddy – sending you a huge hug hun.  Sounds like he is putting all the blame onto you, all the reasons he has given are negatives about you and he isn´t taking any responsibility whatsoever – it is all about you.  Idiot!  To tell you like that, and not give you the opportunity to discuss it or going to counselling, unbelievable.  I know it doesn´t feel like it now, but perhaps you are better off without someone who would tell you something like that in such a heartless way.

Tiara – of course you aren´t a gold digger.  If anyone is it is him!  He is the money obsessed, money above everything else!  Marriage isn´t about who can pay for what and who owes who.  

Sending a top up of hugs for you both.   

Sue


----------



## PaddyGirl

Tiara... thank you huni xx  Not sure about this being a phase? If it is, then it's not a very nice one and if he's that way inclined, then maybe he's not the person I thought he was, or would want to be with. Do you know, it was only last Thursday he sat down with me when he got in from work and was telling me how great life is now and what a wonderful life ahead of us we have. Yeah right.    My mum reckons that when he's out of his black mood, he will regret all this. I don't think so, he was different today, very cold and indifferent towards me. Last night he also said some really foul and vile things to me (infront of my dad!!!    ) He said I deserved to be spoken to like that. I thought my 83 year old dad was going to thump him one! But he wouldn't, because he's a proper gentleman and has more dignity and integrity in his little finger nail than DH has in his entire body. 

And as for your DH    ... please, please, please don't listen to him, you are not selfish in any shape or form!!!  Some men have a way of manipulating things or a situation to suit their own needs or shortcomings... that is something I'm learning very quickly. And yes of course I'll let you know when my email is free again. I also have a new mobile number which I'll let you have. 

I went out and got myself a bottle of wine a while ago and i've almost finished it. Should have got myself two!  Don't think anyone would begrudge me tonight. 

How strange it was that as soon as he had gone to work I came on here. I knew I would feel safe and whats the word... protected. 

My eyes are fastly becoming like golf balls and i know I'm going to look delightful tomorrow, but who cares. I thought everything was good, we have a really beautiful house, one that DH said we'd bring up our children in, my wonderful mum and dad are here with us and I thought we'd put down some roots here. Why do men do this? 

Sorry, I'm floundering here.  God knows what I'd do if I didnt have you all.


----------



## PaddyGirl

Hey Sue, sorry our posts crossed. Do you know, you're right.. it was heartless, bordering on cruel. Thankyou for your words of support... that means so much xx


----------



## Wraakgodin

Excuse me??  You deserve to have vile things said to you??  What a horrible nasty man.  You are totally right, he isn´t worth the energy, and it probably was wise for your dad at his age not to hit him, even if he deserved it.  Sounds like you will be better off without someone like that.

Sue


----------



## Wraakgodin




----------



## GIAToo

Tiara/Paddy  -      I usually try and refrain from commenting on peoples OHs or relationships, but on this occasion I am going to allow myself to speak my mind so forgive me.
You BOTH deserve SO MUCH BETTER.  There are many men who have stuck with their partners through thick and thin (I tell myself this everyday so that I don't lose ALL hope of ever meeting a man who deserves me) and your men are WEAK! SELFISH! GUTLESS! 
I may be going too far now, but you CAN have a child on your own!!! No it isn't the ideal route, it's not what you dreamed about as a little girl, it will be tough (parenting is tough no matter what) but it is possible.  I know Tiara that you are not ready to accept the DE route, but it is there.  YOu both have so much love to give and those men don't deserve you. SIMPLES!
And what kind of Dads would they make?  If they walk out when the going gets tough, blame you and project all their sh!t onto you??

I'm sorry, but I feel so angry   

Ironically, I have been feeling very down (about many things) including the fact that I am single.  However I would rather be alone that put up with that kind of rubbish.  Paddy, please don't worry about being alone, friends can be family too.

I'm probably not being very helpful - I know you both have financial worries to think about, but please know you are both wonderful women and you do not deserve this treatment.  If there is anything I can do, please let me know.

Love
GIA Tooxxx


----------



## Momito

Paddygirl...I am so so sorry.  Words defeat me.  It is just so shocking, and none of it deserved.  You are always so bright and loving and patient.  A wonderful person.  I'm just going to send you lots and lots of hugs        .  I'm also sorry that your OH has subjected all this onto your parents too.  It must be deeply hurtful for you all, a rejection of the set-up you created with so much love to help your parents and make sure they are safe.  Get yourself a new email address too Paddy so that it can be properly private from now on.  You need to know who your friends are and have free access to them.  I do hope that your DH will explain himself to you.  1 minute 30 seconds to impart this bombshell is just not fair.

Tiara...none of us thinks you are a golddigger...it never even occured to me.  Not even an ickle bit.  Anything but I'd say.  Like Sue, I think things become joint in a marriage, from putting the garbage out to paying the bills.  There are lots of ways to give to a relationship, not just money!  

Whilst you probably both need time to chew over the fat, and we would all celebrate if these men would come to their senses, Gia is right in that no one should put paid to your dreams.  We live in the 21st century, are free women who can make choices for ourselves if needs be.  Gia, you are a shining light and should be really proud of yourself!

Sending you lots of hugs and love in your hour of need...you just keep talking to us if it helps.  Love you loads

Momito
xxxxxx


----------



## GIAToo

Thanks Momito - I don't feel like a shining light, I feel like a failure when it comes to relationships   , but it's nice to hear a different perspective      

Love and hugs to everyone - you're all brilliant women   
GIA Tooxxxx


----------



## PaddyGirl

Gia... you're being more than helpful, bless you    And you're right in what you say.. things may look bleak now but I know in time that they will improve and life will get better.  And yes, the parenting side of things bothers me big time.... what kind of roll model will he be??  I've just been speaking to my best friend and she is mortified. She told me to kick him to the curb!!  

I can see why you worry about doing this on your own but to be honest, if you have a partner who gives you this kind of grief, you really are better off on your own.    At this moment in time, I would rather be living in a curboard box on my own than with him. 

Things are so up in the air and all over the place a the moment I don't know what to do first... but I DO KNOW... if HE wants another chance with me he is going to have to pull all the stops out! I'm not putting up with this cr*p! 

BTW, he has text and tried tried to call a couple of times to tonight. I did really miss his calls ( I was next door and then on the phone to BF) Let him fret .... 

I believe in  karma and what will be will be......  

Paddy xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Momito

Paddy, I agree, let him fret.  Glad you spoke to your BF for some moral support and hope you sleep well tonight.  You too Tiara.        Hate to think of you both hurting though.

Gia...you are tremendous because you make opportunities and take opportunties.  And you make the very best of what you have.  And that is all we can do really.  And you're gonna be a great mum!

Lots of love to you all, lovely chicas
Momito
xxxxxx


----------



## tiara

Thanks momito i should sleep well I have downed half a bottle of cava...not like me but the sun was shinning  so thought s*d it!!! 
Hey ditto GIA, hey and speak freely anytime hun .....I am starting to see the light....hun.. I do wish you wouldn't be so down on ya-self GIA, I wish you could see what we all see ....a great gal, a brave gal, a talented, proactive gal, who will be a great mummy!!!! and IS a great friend! so nuh!


nite all. paddy thinking of ya.


Txxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Guest

Tiara & paddy... My heart is breaking for u. Love u both, stay strong. Keep your head held high as u've done nothing wrong. Xxxx


----------



## victoria99

Paddy - so sorry that you have to go through this!  How terrible.  Sending you lots and lots of hugs!!!!  We're here for you!!

I agree, get another email address so you can get the proper support you deserve!

Take good care!
Calgary


----------



## tiara

Paddy thinking of you loads.....    


Calgary you are right as is momito about paddy setting up a private email ad!


Lady Sonia, millions of hugs to you, how is everything hun?


Txxxxxxxxx


----------



## Stretch

Paddy & Tiara - sending you huge hugs......I think the sun has got to their tiny minds!


----------



## Pipster1978

Oh lovely Paddy. I'm so sorry about what's going on for you right now. What an awful shock! You sound so lovely and caring, especially as you do so much for your parents. Sometimes it's very difficult to figure out what's going on in others' heads & why they seem to suddenly feel/think differently.  

Whatever happens next, lean on your friends. We are all here for you to talk to when you need us. Thinking about you lots. Big hugs for you.

In fact, big hugs all round!
Lots of love,
Pipster xxx


----------



## PaddyGirl

Hi

Just a quick one from me this morning. Just wanted to say thankyou for all your support, what would I do without you eh    

Things are much the same here, I'm walking around in a daze and finding it difficult to function properly. Feels like I'm numb and just going through the motions of everyday life. Mainly due to his working hours, which over the past few weeks have been horrendous, we've hardly spent any time here together since Sunday, although he has been texting me and trying to call. And you know when you can sense that the person on the other end of the phone doesn't want to put it down... well thats how it is when he calls.  

It was mums birthday yesterday so I tried to make that nice for her. We went to see my cousin, who made us a lovely lunch, so that got us out for a few hours. My cousin made him up a doggy bag so that he would have something nice to eat when he came home from work (we hadn't told her what had happened), but I was tempted to throw it in the bin when we got back!! I didn't though. I'm not going to lower myself like that. 

So, thats where we are ladies. Mum and dad still reckon that he is already regretting his words ... we shall see.  But whether he is or he isn't, I can't be treated like that as his actions have caused damage to our marriage and I need to hear from him why he behaved like he did. Then I will decide where to go from there. 

Thinking of you all and sending you    Sorry, that was another me post!  I am thinking of you all still though even though I'm not posting properly at the moment. 

Ok, time to get myself going... the house still needs attention, I haven't found any cleaning fairies yet!!  

Much love Paddy xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Wraakgodin

Oh Paddy, sending you a top up of cyberhugs.  Don´t worry about the me post, considering what you are going through I think you can be forgiven!  You seem really strong (even though you are still stunned, and it is understandable that you are) and I am glad that you aren´t going to take any of the   that he has dealt out.  

I will send the cleaning fairies over if they ever turn up here!    The ironing mountain is calling for my attention, hopefully they will have been by the time I get upstairs - otherwise I might not be around for a few days!     

Tiara - sending hugs to you - how are you doing?

Sue


----------



## Guest

Hi Ladies,

Just checking in.

Paddy/Tiara - you both know where I am. Sending you both lots of strength at this difficult time. TX knocks us in so many ways and the damage it can do to relationships is soul destroying. Dig deep girls - you will come out the other side of this. Better to be on your own and happy and in control then with someone who knocks your self confidence and destroys self esteem....but easier said than done!!  

Gia - how are you my lovely!! Can't believe you are at the 12 week stage already!! Time flies...I was gonna say when you're having fun...but I know you've been to hell and back the past 12 weeks.....I guess the time has dragged by for you....waiting waiting always waiting. Hopefully now you can relax and start to enjoy being a mama to be!! Thrilled to bits for you that you made it this far!!! Any more scans lined up?

Cal - How are you hun? You MUST start taking it easy. I know pregnancy isn't an illness but please take care and wrap yourself and your boys in a wee bit of cotton wool!! (Any excuse to put your feet up, eh?)

Pips - How's things with you? Not long now until your next scan....or is today??!!! Can't remember and can't scroll back to check. Fingers crossed for you my lovely and here's hoping everything is OK and little bump is becoming big bump!!   

Sue - you are a fab m0d with lots of words of advice for the girls. It's been a while since you've done some scary red writing so here is the perfect opportunity. This next web link is from a recent Marathon 4 Mali at Millwall FC. The kids had a great time and we've raised nearly £1000!!!! Check out the link:

http://www.millwallfc.co.uk/page/NewsDetail/0,,10367~2333381,00.html

Ok Sue....over to you!!!..... 

Mac: glad you're popping in to keep an eye on us ladies. Been having lessons and feel so much more confident now that I'll be hacking next week. Yesterday I didn't even think about cantering, it just happened and I loved it. Usually I cling on for dear life and have to remind myself to relax and enjoy it and to keep breathing. So addicted. You're so lucky to have your own horse!!!

Songbird - hope you are feeling better now. Weight off your mind to know that you're pretty much good to go internally now and by having this procedure you've done everything you can to improve the chance of implantation!!! yay!!!!

Handy - How's your bump coming along?

Momito - I was thinking of you this morning when I was sunning my pasty white legs!!  It's freezing but I need some colour on my white legs!!

AFM: Well - FIL is still in hospital but basically he can't be discharged or he'll lose his place in the queue for an angiogram. But he's pretty much OK and responding well to meds so weight of DH mind!! Mine too!!

DH off for the next week and we're landscaping the garden. We bought outdoor sofa for our decking area so we can full on chillax and then we have to dig up grass and put down shingle for the dining table and chairs. I've already dug up 5 rubble sacks of grass but looks like I've hardly done anything!!! Sun is out again so I'm gonna dash out and do a few more bags before relaxing with a wine spritzer or pimms...decisions decisions!! I LOVE SCHOOL HOLIDAYS!!!   

Big hello to everyone I've missed - Fraggles, H&P/Driver....mind has gone blank....

Lots of love

Sonia
xxxx

PS Since you gals renamed me "lady Sonia" I've been waiting for my invite to the Royal wedding....do you think it got lost in the post

 
ahem........This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that fertilityfriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites - or the football teams that members support!


----------



## Wraakgodin

Urm.... Lady Sonia....... I know I am easily confused , but I thought you were a West Ham fan??  Thanks for the kind words! Your plans for the garden sound lovely! We have had non stop rain today - it was sunny and 21 degrees yesterday, rain and 11 degrees today. Wish the weather would make up its mind! Enjoy a relaxing evening, you have earned it today! Glad f-i-l is doing well.

Sue


----------



## Pipster1978

Hi lovelies,

Paddy- completely natural to feel dazed sweetheart. Still thinking of you.

Tiara- thinking about you heaps too. Glad your pooches are good for walks. I find walking really soothing and, even if I have to force myself to get out if the house, I always feel better after a walk.

Sonia- glad FIL is doing well. Sit tight in that bed of his, I say! Yes- my invite to the wedding must've got lost in the post too! Kate's hairdresser at Uni did my wedding hair, so you'd think I'd at least be down to attend the evening do!

Much, much love to everyone.

I just wanted to check in to say that our scan was far better than expected: Bumpy has grown! Fluid levels look good, blood flow to heart & from placenta & cord all good and baby's heartbeat is v strong & baby still v lively. Still v ickle but we've been referred to the IUGR (small baby) clinic and will be scanned every two weeks. We've declined the amnio. It may be that Bumpy has some kind of genetic condition but we'll roll with that if we need to when Bumpy arrives. Just so, so thrilled that clever Bumpy has grown & have a gut feeling now that we're simply having a small bubba! 

DH and I have decided to stop freaking out so much & try and enjoy this time. Just got to find him a job now but thanks so much for all the words of wisdom on that one. DH's solicitor was chosen and instructed by him but paid for by his ex-company. The severance is as good as we'll get (and it's enough) without facing a tribunal and, frankly, we don't have the emotional reserves to go through with that right now. 

D'ya know what? Life will be sweet for us all again one day. I'm sure of it. But, for now, we just have to all hang in there and be patient (and I should really start taking a leaf out of my own book!)

Lots of love,
Pipster xxx


----------



## Stretch

Pipster - I cant tell you how pleased I am to hear your news. Well done bumpy....keep on growing for muumy and daddy   

Sonia - Yay for the cantering you are doing really well and so glad you are getting hooked again   

Paddy - how are you doing sweetie, have you spoken to him yet?

Tiara - My lovely one....I hope you are listening to your friends on here and not your DH who has clearly lost the plot   

Hope you don't mind but I'm up for sharing the group rock if that's ok......just fancy hiding away from reality for a while


----------



## Fraggles

MacCook there is always room for you under the rock - it is turning into quite a party.

PG how are you doing? 

Pipster what great news I am delighted for you.

AFM think I said hcg levels on 18dpo was 411 and today 23 dpo it is 4160.

Am tired and need bed. Still eating copious amounts of pick n mix and look like I have been too. lol.

Love to everyone. Tiara sending bigs hugs. 

hello to everyone else.
xx


----------



## victoria99

Pipster - that's fabulous news that Bumpy is growing and looking healthy!!!  It's also wonderful that you'll likely get regular 2weeks scans.  It'll definitely help to allay your worries and what a treat to see your bub moving so much on screen!!!  So pleased for you and DH.  Sending him super vibes too on finding that next challenging career move that he'll love and that will appreciate all he has to give them!

Fraggles - whooeee , sounds like you're well on your way!  Super congrats again!!!  

MacCook - hope you just want some fun company under the rock and that there's nothing terrible that's making you seek it out   

Sonia - that's great news about your FIL - may he get better with each day.  And what a treat that DH can also take time off so that the two of you can enjoy hanging out with each other and making a little garden paradise!!

Paddy - hope you're feeling better and more in control of the situation!    Sounds like you're a fabulous daughter and that you've got a great family too!!

Hey Tiara, Momito and Gia!!  Hope you are all well and finding fun things to do now that the weather is turning!!  (Have to admit that a trip to Malaga still sounds heavenly even though we've had great weather in the UK of late...

AFM - I'm still working my butt off this week but anxiously waiting for the weekend to come as it'll calm down a bit after then.  Just finished a preso a few moments ago and another one to do but may just get up early for that as I'm feeling wiped.

Talk to you more soon,
XXX
Calgary


----------



## Momito

Hi chicas

Pipster...really happy about your news and that lil Bumpy has had a growth spurt. Hope that you and DH can try to relax about things now. And totally agree with you on going to an employment tribunal...when there are job troubles all you really want is to get the hell out and get on with your life. Very glad that he has managed to do both...and with a decent package! Yay!

Paddy...your DH is clearly needing to talk to you if he is calling you so much. Hope that you get to sit down and thrash this thing out and find out the root of his problem. Am glad that you managed to make your mother's birthday lovely...typical of you Paddy! _Always_ thinking of others, despite having your own heart ripped out. Sending you lots of love and hugs to face the days ahead...     Remember that we are here for you if you need us.

Tiara...that goes for you too sweetheart. How are things on the home front? Sending you lots of big hugs and kisses...     

Fraggles...great news...now to bed and get some rest!

Sonia m'lady...your invite must be lost in the post alongside Pipster's. And fantastic news on your fundraising! Brilliant!

Calgary, glad that everything is going well for you.

MacCook...you ok? Not like you to be hiding under rocks. Although this one is quite fun now so many lovely gals have snuggled under here!

Handy...hope all is well with you?

Love to everyone, to Sue, to Gia, to Songbird and to all the gang!

AFM...Mrs P has turned up...after only 20 days! So much for my celebration on longer cycles eh?!
Beautiful weather here...have to watch it in the sun, it is so darn strong! Still got grey legs though Lady Sonia...although might go a nice shade of pink if I'm not careful!

Lots of love
Momito
xxxxxxx


----------



## tiara

Pipster that is great news, I too have a feeling that babba will be perfect, I truly do, he/she is just taking there time thats all......


Momito "Grey legs" Hilarious.   sorry AF is not behaving but I dont think she have behaved for any of us at some point..hmmmm  


Lady Sonia, it would be rude not too invite you to the big day as your a " LAADDIE".....glad the gardening is going well, me too      i love the school hols.


Hey Fraggles, I have no idea what your bloods mean sorry, but i have everything crossed for ya hun

Hey Mac where have you been, the rock is waiting for you hun, you are apart of this gang whether you like it or not, how is the new job hun?


AFM well all very tense at home, hubby said he is going to put the house on the market so we can split ASAP.....at least I know where i stand, albeit very alone...but with a clear head, paddy put it in words, I feel he has damaged our marriage and dinted my love for him, i just need a financial miracle for my escape......but i am doing ok, I really appreciate your support, we have all made true friends of each other me thinks, which is truly wonderful, something not even the "great OZ" himself could make happen.


HI to Sbird, Handy. Gia xxx


Calgary, i worry about you working too hard....try and take it easy hun.


Nite xxx


----------



## handy1

Helllo lovely ladies

Pip..... I am so happy that bumpy is growing. I am sure he ir she is a fighter and keeps amazing you, us and medics by catching up. We have been through a lot to be where we are now and I am like you refused to have an amnio when told my risk of Down's syndrome is 1:10. We are going to accept the baby and love and we hope that everything will be fine. The worry never ends. 
I am so pleased that the you DH issues with his ex- company is resolved in way acceptable to both of you.  I hope he will get a new job soon. 

Paddy and Tiara...... You are strong women and you your DH don't appreciate what they have.    . I wish you all the best and I hope that whatever happens will be the best for you coming from unexpected.  Men sometimes are blind and don't appreciate the true women. 

GIA ..... I am so glad that your scan was fine and the little one is doing well.  You are an amazing women.... 

Momitto ... Habibti ... AF is being naughty  but at least it is there and you may need it soon . Have you decided when are you going to NY? 

Sonia.... Sorry about your FIL and also pleased he is ok . Your invite will be with you soon , they should invite all ladies. 

Calgary, MacCook, Songbird, fraggles and everyone I have not mentioned , a big hello. 

AFM work is crazy and I am so exhausted everyday. I have been reading your posts everyday but I didn't have the courage to post , worrying that I may upset anyone. 

I am becoming very big and I am now worried of premature labour and placental problems as the tests early on my pregnancy showed very low Pappa A levels which has put me in increased risk for Down's and also increases the risk of placental problems, stillbirth and premature labour. 
I am trying to be positive and enjoy the pregnancy so far. but still from time to time I feel really down and so worried. 

Love to you all

Handy


----------



## tiara

Handy you must post on here, I would love to hear about baba, but more importantly about you, Gosh the worry has not ended hun, but I am sure all will be fine, try and take it easy my sweet.  


Txxx


----------



## PaddyGirl

Hello   

Pipster... hey huni thats great to hear!  I'm so pleased that little Bumpy has been busy growing for you, I bet he/she thought "no way, I'll show those doctors, what do they know!"    I too have a good feeling that everything will be fine for you now, not just with Bumpy but on the job front too. Its brilliant that the company have given DH a decent settlement, at least thats something. Got my fingers crossed that he doesn't have to wait too long for a new job to come his way.    

Tiara... I don't know what to say to you hon    but I know how soul destroying this all is. Can I ask something... how come HE decides when the house goes on the market?  Why is it they think they can call all the shots    God, they make me soooo mad. I can only imagine how tense it must be at home for you, but never for one moment think that you are all alone. You have ALL of us my girl and don't you forget that    Thinking of you Tara, take care of you xx

Handy...  please continue to chat away to us about bubba and how your pg is ticking along    Have to say that the worry never seems to end does it?  As soon as we've finshed worrying about getting the BFP, then we move onto a new set of worries!! Please keep us updated on everything and thankyou for your words of support. 

Momito... grey legs.. turning a nice shade of pink!  That image made me smile    On the DH front, yes I think you're right, he does want to talk, badly. But the earliest that an happen is Friday evening, due to his work, so he'll have to wait I'm afraid.  I bet that Spanish sun has started to shine away now... how lovely, mind you, it's been pretty good here, apart from yesterday which was a bit pants. Sorry that AF has gone back to 20 days.... she can be so inconsistent!  Have you stopped taking that DHEA, or whatever it is? Would that make any difference? 

Lady Sonia... well if I were you I'd be most put out at having not received your invite. You ought to do a Mrs Bucket and call the post office to speak to the most important person there and make a complaint!    Hope your FIL is doing well still    And your garden furniture sounds very nice! 

Gia... how are you feeling hon?  Sending you lots of    

Fraggles... thats brilliant!  Sounds like things are settling down well with little bubba (or two!    ) Hey and go for the pick n mix.... I love em! 

Calgary... sounds like you're completely rushed off your feet with work, I hope that you're still able to find enough rest time for you and the boys. It can't be long before your maternity leave starts now, how many weeks do you still have left? 

Hey Mac... hope you're ok    no unfortunately due to his work we won't really get any talk time until Friday evening, but if I'm honest, I'm ok to wait. I think he's the one who is getting more anxious now.  

AFM.... it's been very quiet here, which is a good thing after the truama of the weekend. DH continues to text and call, you know the sort of thing, but I'm not too worried about talking to him yet. I want to take a few days out to sit and think about what it is that I want. He has rocked the boat so now he can sit and stew!  I'm not doing to bad, bit up and down but I do feel more awake today so I'm going to get out with the dogs later for a long walk. 

I know I've said it before but thank you all for your kind and supportive words. You're all amzing do you know that    

 

Paddy xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Guest

Handy - please don't feel that way!!! U are our little miracle!!!

Pips - yay for bumpy!!!

Sue - I don't support westham, to raise money my year group are running around as many different football stadium pitches as they can. The clubs have been very supportive & given us publicity on their websites. We're good publicity for them too

Sorry only a short one... Gardening is haard work, especially after a night on the vino!! Lol.


----------



## Wraakgodin

Lady Sonia - ooooooh!    now it makes sense, when I saw the Millwall I thought that it was West Ham you were going on about last week!  Had to go back and check because I thought I was going mad!  I thought "that lady changes her spots very quickly!!!"    

I might have a quick whip round the garden, DH did a lot at the weekend but I keep seeing things that need to be done.  Hopefully Isabella will stay asleep for another half an hour!

Sue


----------



## Momito

Hello lovelies

Am glad that you are bearing up Paddy and thinking about what you need and want.  Good luck for Friday.     


Tiara...I'm sorry that your DH is so intent on what he wants without much consideration for you.  It must really hurt.  A newer, happier chapter in your life will start soon.       

Handy...we are here for you whatever.  We are all so happy that you got your little miracle, but as Paddy says the worrying never seems to stop.  You can always count on us to listen to your fears if that is what you need.  Sending you lots of        


Sonia, m'lady, glad that your FIL is on the mend, despite having to stay in hospital which no doubt he doesn't like too much.  And your fundraising with the kids is great.  Know what you mean about gardening...my step-mum gave me a pomegrante plant today for my b'day...DH and I have been longing for one!  The pomegrantes are only baby and in fact the plant needs some serious tlc, but it is alive, and if it is alive, it will flourish!  Should have seen the orange tree DH bought (half price!).  It really looked like it was going nowhere and now it is bud, bud, budding!

Yeah...have pink arms and shoulders, luckily nothing too serious, but my is that sun fierce!  Legs are still, well, a lovely shade of grey ha ha ha!  Am gonna start slapping on the factor 50 now before I become a handbag!

Lots of love to all my lovely chiquillas...Calgary, Pipster, Songbird, Mac Cook, Gia, Sue, Handy (bibti!), Tiara, Sonia, Paddy, Fraggles (numbers are looking good!), H&P...look after yourselves darlinglings...

Momito
xxxxxx


----------



## PaddyGirl

Evening ladies 

Hope you're all ok, it's been a bit quiet on here the last few days but I guess so much is going on in our lives. 

Just to bring all up to speed, guess who called me this afternoon.... it was my clinic, LWC London. They called to say that they have a suitable donor for me.  How ironic is that eh. Great timing. They have emailed the donors characteristics across and this lady is great!!  Now normally I would have jumped on the phone to tell him but I can't now. It made me happy, made me smile but it's my secret and I know nothing will be able to come from this. Why is HE up there so cruel?  I hate God.  Not even sure what I'm trying to say to be honest, but I feel like I've been handed a life line (bless this lady) but my nearest and dearest is taking it away, and I'm not sure why or what I've done to deserve this. 

He has asked if he can take me out to dinner tomorrow night and I said yes, so depending on how the evening goes I will then tell him about the donor. I won't be holding my breath. 

Sorry, feeling very bitter and twisted right now. I hate him and I hate that god up there even more. 

Still sending you all my love though 
Paddy xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Fraggles

PG


Have been thinking of you loads and hope he is taking you somewhere lush and is going to spoil you. AFM let me know where he is staying and I'll drive over and hand over a shovel so he can start shovelling some of the sh** away.


That is fantastic news about the donor.


Is your head any clearer about what you will do and he says it is a mid life crisis and lets try again?


Would you ever be able to go it alone?


Momito how is that tanning going? 


Tiara how are you doing my love?


I am on a course all weekend and have to leave the house at 6.45am so will be looking and feeling like the walking dead come alarm time on monday morning.


Here always. Love to everyone.


xx


----------



## Momito

Fraggles...take it easy honey...we don't want you too exhasuted!!!  Hope it is interesting at least!

Paddy...I'm glad that your DH is at least making the effort to take some much needed time with you.  Very much hope that he has found his reason and that things can be sorted out.  Have been thinking about you loads.  
And congrats on the donor front...but the timing must feel very ironic and somewhat bitter.  But am so glad that the donor sounds so perfect for you.  Let us know how things go.  We are all rooting for you....      

Tiara, thinking lots about you too and wondering how things are at home?  


Sending you both loads of         

Gotta dash as have guests arriving at the house and have to go and meet them...love to you all (oh quiet ones!).

Momito
xxxxxx


----------



## Wraakgodin

Paddy - hope tonight goes ok   

Sue


----------



## Guest

Paddy - good luck tonight. Xxx


----------



## Fraggles

Paddy thinking of you tonight and by the time you read this no doubt hope it has all gone as you would like.

xx


----------



## Stretch

Paddy - really hoping that he's had a wake up call and is grovelling hard


----------



## Fraggles

Just about to go to sleep and   everyone has gone well PG.


Tiara thinking of you honey   


Momito are you sure that you don't run a guest house over there?


I have been training to be a hypnobirth practioner course today and tomorrow and have watched on dvd a few ladies giving birth and it looks incredible, they seem so calm and in control. Way to go.


x


----------



## Fraggles

Hi

How is everyone?

x


----------



## Guest

Hi fraggles... Went to watch marathon. Very inspired by what I saw...maybe 2012...


----------



## PaddyGirl

Hello everyone

Thank you all for your good wishes and prayers.... think we may have had a slight breakthrough. 

Sonia...  I always watch the marathon and every year it makes me feel like I should motivate myself and get my    in gear!!  I think it would be a fantastic achievement, so I say go for it!  I'll decline for another year I think    

Fraggles... hope your course went well hon    I say that anything that makes childbirth more calm and relaxing is worth it's weight in gold!!  And it's only a 4 day week this week so you can chill out and recharge those batteries in a few days    

Momito...  you're such a busy lady!  Hope you've had a good weekend    

Tiara.... thinking of you huni    I hope that you're week has been a nice one. 

Gia... how are you feeling now my lovely?    

Hope everyone is keeping well, sorry I've been so quiet and not particularly good on the persos front right now, but I'm still thinking of you all    

AFM.... well, he took me out for dinner which I have to admit was very nice. He looked nervous and seemed to be struggling to know what to say to me. Eventually he broke the ice and started talking about what had happened last weekend. Basically, it seems that a lot of his 'moodiness' of late has been due to money worries, which were more than I realised as he has been trying to shield me from them, however that only served to put him under even more pressure. Man logic! He realises that he should have confided in me and that as his wife I should know about these things. Having said that, I can also understand why he tried to protect me from them as the money problems will be sorted in about two weeks when payment from his new contracts start to roll in. He says I have enough to worry about with mum and dad and stuff. 
Then he went on to explain about his outburst last Sunday... and to be honest I'm still not entirely sure what happened here. But from what he said, I think it was a build up of pressure, over tiredness (he's been working 14-16 hour days for weeks now with only one day off), he said when he has been home all I've done is nagg and go on at him (ok perhpas that may have come across like that) but he can see now that I was only trying to get some 'us' time and he agrees that we need to do that. He also mentioned a bit about when they were kids back in Ireland, and I know from his younger brother that their childhood wasn't good. DH is the oldest and he witnessed the most and he admits that he sometimes finds it hard to curb his temper because deep down he's still angry about things that happened all those years ago. Obviously we went through the 'you need to resolve these issues etc' bit and he agreed wholeheartedely on that. He said that he will do whatever it takes to hold this marriage together and that he can't loose me. In turn, I explained how he had made me feel, how I feel like he has damaged the marriage etc and how I would like him to think sometimes before he snaps at me. 

So.... we have made some progress I think    I hope we have anyway. But I still haven't told him about the donor. Saturday wasn't the time to bring that up, we had to talk about our marriage and not IF. I am hoping to speak to him about it over the next few days, although now I know the full extent about the money, I have a feeling that we won't be able to afford tx again this soon.    I want to email the clinic anyway with a few questions so we'll see where we are after that. 

Sorry for the long me post yet again, but I wanted to let you know how it went. 

Much love to each and every one of you


----------



## Momito

Paddy...it sounds like you both aired a lot of things, which is the best thing to do.  Money worries can cause huge friction and pressure, especially for men.  It sounds like his outburst was because he was shouldering all this worry, working too much and getting himself tied up in knots, and when we feel worried, tired or even angry, we can say things that we really don´t mean.  I´m so glad that he appreciates you and doesn´t want to lose you.  If he is saying that, then there is a good foundation to build on.  In the end the love has to come from both sides for it to work, and you sound like that is what you have.  
On the DE front...talk when you are ready.  And if you have to hold off because of money at the moment, at least it is a decision that you can agree on.  But I think that your DH might be more relieved that you imagine at the news.  You´ve both been waiting so patiently and the anxiety over starting a family never really goes away, so it is really very welcome news.  Wishing you lots of luck and love...       

Wow Fraggles...hopefully we´ll all get preggars and then we´ll be calling you up for your services!  Glad that you enjoyed the course and hope you are not feeling too wrecked.

Sonia...running the London Marathon would be a fantastic achievement!  I´m like Paddy...I like the sound of it...but not sure I could hack the reality of it!!!

Tiara...thinking of you a lot and hoping that things might have improved a bit?      

After a few weeks of unseasonably good weather we are back to rain...   And just as Semana Santa starts and all those grisly KluKluxKlan/Inquisition outfits come out...!

Love to all you girls

Momito
xxxxxxx


----------



## tiara

Hey girls just a quickie, to say hi think your all amazing  , and that for me life is boring, civil, and calm at present, snowed under with drama exams..


But wanted to say to our paddy...I am glad he is saying and doing all the right things to get you both back on track.....and boys do bottle everything up, but i do hope this will be the making of ya both hun




Txxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## PaddyGirl

Hello everyone

Just done a post then lost it cos the login thing timed out!!!!!!    

Tiara.... Hi hon, been thinking of you loads, hope that things are a little better on the home front. Calm is good, is he still there too?  Anymore been said about the house?  Sending you heaps of    

Momito... hope the rain has gone now. It's been glorious here for a change    Let's just hope that these last few days are not going to be our summer!!  

Hello to everyone ..... Gia, Sonia, Handy, Calgary, Fraggles, H&P, Sue, Mac, Songbird, Simone and Pipster.... hope you're well my lovelies    Thinking of you!

It's been fairly quiet here. DH saw the email from the clinic re the donor and instead of telling me we can't afford it without a discussion etc, he seemed quite interested in the characteristics of the donor and said that he'll have a think to see if there is any way we can get the money together that quickly. It's a better reaction that I'd have got before. See, they can understand feelings and emotions when they want to! 
I've been very up and down still, one minute I'm ok and then next it all seems doom and gloom. I'm a right happy chappy at the moment!!    
Otherwise I've been doing some more in the garden and enjoying this weather. 

All for now then ... off to get my brekkie
Much love
Paddy xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Momito

PG - glad you´ve had a good reaction from your DH on the donor.  That is really good news.  You are bound to feel a bit up and down, you´ve been shocked through to the roots of your hair, but it does sound as if you and DH do have a good understanding.  I really hope so.  Enjoy the good weather!   

Well girls, turned 41 yesterday and celebrated it by ending up in the dentist´s chair with chronic toothache!  How lovely is that?!  We´ve postponed celebrations until I can actually eat something without being in pain, but it does seem a bit better today, still sore but not so chronic.

The weather has marginally improved, but not the class of tourist!  Apparently our shop has become a museum to be looked at only!  Gggrrrrrr!

Love to you all
Momito
xxxxxxx


----------



## tiara

Hey Momito    Happy Birthday my sweet.....sneeking not giving us notice!! poor you with tooth ache hun.
     

Paddy what a great response off hubby...

Hugs to all txxx


----------



## PaddyGirl

Happy Birthday dear Momito.....            

Yes that was a sneaky one!!!       

Sorry to hear that you had to share your birthday with the dentist though!!!  Ugh... nothing worse!  

Lots of love Paddy xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Guest

Hi Momito - happy happy birthday!!!!  Sorry to hear about toothache.

Things seemed to have settled down for you Tiara and PG.  It's awful when life is full on and rocky - bit a bit of calm and routine is in order now.  Hope your guys are treating you well!!!

Nothing new to report here - been busy digging up the grass and turning my garden into a little piece of calm and serenity!! We're very pleased with our handiwork and spend so much time out there!!

I've bitten the bullet and entered the london 10km race in July.  I've not run in ages and have a 10 week training schedule printed out.  day 1 starts today - 2 miles walk/jog.  It's gonna huurrt!!! (Momito - I actually ran the marathon 6 years ago.  If I can do it anyone can.  I always dreamt of doing it...so I did it!!! That's why I love going down to watch it as it reminds me of my amazing achievement.  I'm getting tempted to enter again....we'll see!!!)

Lots of love to you all

Sonia
xxx


----------



## tiara

Wow lady Sonia, you are a good girl, I have started to walk/jog trying to get back into jogging again...It is tough!


You brave 10K lady...


Txxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## PaddyGirl

Hello my friends   

Just wanted to pop by to wish you all a Happy Easter!  Whatever you're up to I hope that you all enjoy the long weekend xx

 

Much love Paddy xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

ps.... 
Momito... hope your tooth is on the mend now and you can enjoy your delated birthday celebrations soon


----------



## GIAToo

Happy Easter everyone!   
Sorry I've been such a lousy FF lately.

Big    to you all.
GIA Tooxxx


----------



## PaddyGirl

Hello everyone    

Hope you all had a nice Easter weekend! 

It's very quiet on here at the moment, I'm hoping that everyone is ok.  I can't believe that Easter has come and gone already, one minute it was Thursday evening and we had 4 glorious days ahead of us, and the next it was Monday night!  As you can probably guess I spent most of the time outside in the sun....  mainly just lounging around, however I did get up every so often to give the garden a water. 

I heard back from the clinic and even if we can't get the money together in time for this donor, we won't be put to the bottom of the waiting list again, which is brilliant news. 

Otherwise nothing else to report really, I'm still a bit up and down emotionally, but nothing major. DH definitely made an effort over the weekend which didn't go unnoticed. 

Right then, time to crack on.... 

Lots of love to you all
Paddy xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## victoria99

Hey everyone!

Apologies for being so quiet of late.

Paddygirl - so happy that DH is making an effort and is keen to get started on your DE journey.  Brilliant news that you won't be put at the bottom of the list for candidates either!!     Here's to a spring with lots of money-making opportunities.  (Any chance of ebaying/gumtreeing a bunch of stuff? - I've done over £600 so far this year - of course, not enough for a txn but every little bit helps and it was great to get rid of the clutter!)

Sonia - how's your training going!  July is right around the corner though I've no doubt you'll be up for it.  Sounds like you've a sensible plan to build up as well.  Congrats on your garden.  It must have been wonderful to have so much sun-time to devote to it.  THe sun definitely makes me want to be outdoors.

Happy Belated Birthday Momito!  I hope that your toothache is well past and you've been enjoying the last few days and perhaps had a whole flock of buying Brits visiting your shop over the long weekend! 

Tiara - how are you doing? Hope things are looking up!!    

Gia- you too....hope you had a great 4-day weekend!!    

Sending all my very best to everyone I missed... Wraakgodin, Pipster, Songbird, Handy, Fraggles, Mac.   

AFM - I agree that the weekend just flew by!  However, we've another 4-day weekend just up ahead - thank goodness, as I've so much to do.  I'm doing well in bringing down my work hours.  Last week I only put in about 45 (down from 60 the week before) and this week it'll be closer to 35.  I'm going to aim for 35/week even after I'm back to 5days/week until I stop which now looks to be at 37 weeks (last day June 3rd).  Just found out at my hospital that if I go for c-section they do it sometime during the 37th week.  I'm definitely getting big now - have gained 40lbs and the mw says to expect another 10lbs before I'm done.  Hard to imagine as I often feel as if I'm going to 'pop' and I definitely have no stamina now...  However, all good really.  DH was a star this weekend getting the nursery set up and ready for the bubs.  Can't believe how much stuff we'll have.  Ugh!  I did my bit by getting back on Ebay and Gumtree and posting a bunch of stuff so hopefully I'll manage to clear some space for us soon!

Have a great start to a very short week ladies!
XXX
Calgary


----------



## Momito

Hi girls

Glad to hear that you all enjoyed your Easter break.  As you know we just have to keep working, but it was worth it so can't complain!  The week was pretty much washed out though although the sun seems to have finally returned today!  Yay!

Teeth are still hurting, have realised it is gum related but am due to go back in May...think I need a jolly good professional clean, although am quite meticulous but they do say a good dentist's clean is essential to get right into the gums (eeeuuukkk sorry girls!)...and it has been about 4 years so ho hum!  Am still washing out with tepid salt water, anything cold or too hot sets it all off again and my, does it hurt!  Strangely it is all much more sensitive in the morning and seems to improve as the day goes on.  But it has got to be fixed as dear old google searches talk of teeth falling out down the line and I don't want that to happen!  I guess I would begin to fit in around here though he he he!

Thanks for all your birthday wishes girls...29 again and all that!


Paddy, am so glad that you enjoyed your Easter break and that your DH is back to his old-self.  The air has been cleared and so long may peace reign!  And that is really good news on the clinic/DE list front, so the pressure is off and you can cobble the dosh together as suits you both.  


Calgary...am glad that you are winding down a bit now...you must be feeling very tired now, but glad that the bubs are growing nicely and that their room is getting set-up (thumbs up DH!!).  We were talking to my bro-in-law yesterday and it is quite amazing how much a tiny baby (let alone 2!!) needs just to get out of the house!  The list of things seems endless!  And well done on those e-bay sales!  Am slowly boning up on all things internet related, have decided that it is such a steep learning curve from a business perspective that I need to understand what is involved to make it successful rather than just launching in, investing and then learning from all my expensive mistakes!  But my word there is just so much to know about!

Handy, Pipster, Gia, Fraggles...how are you girlies?  Hope you are not feeling too exhausted and are getting the rest that you all need...     

Tiara...how are you darlinks?  How was Easter?  Hope that you were in good company and being looked after...     Am thinking of you a lot.

Songbird, Sue, Mac Cook...hope you are all well.

Re: treatment...can't remember if I told you that I'm going to have another go with my OE back at the New Hope...am starting to look into local clinics to see if they can do my distance monitoring...what is the Spanish for that I wonder?!  Am terrified they will say no, or say yes and then when I get there start making tactless comments on my paltry reserve.  The NH felt it was worth another shot before going for transfer, and partly for my own peace of mind, we've decided to try again, as they seem to be the only clinic we've ever had any success with.  But a year on...things will have got worse...but all we can do is try.

Lots of love to you all
Momito
xxxxxxx


----------



## victoria99

Momito - super congrats on your decision to try again with your OEIVF.  It definitely sounds like a good move for you.  Do you have a time frame in mind?

XXX
Calgary


----------



## Momito

Watcha chiquillas

Am looking at May/June with a view to getting to NYC in June as that is when the direct flights from Malaga start up again.  And have found a clinic in Sevilla (the IVI, so far they seem clued up, which is a relief!) to do the distance monitoring so it feels as if things are beginning to fall into place.  Yay!

Where is everyone....(remember that BA advert?!).  Hope you are all ok and lovely fat after eating too many chocolate Easter eggs!

Lots of love
Momito

PS...teef are much better!


----------



## PaddyGirl

Hi ladies    

Thats really good news Momito, and I bet you are so pleased to have found a reputable local clinic to carry out the monitoring side of things for you. And NYC in June..... hey, you can't go far wrong there!!    How long do you reckon you'll be over there for?  (Good news on the teef front too!! ) 

Hoping that everyone else is doing well?  A big hello to you all.... Gia, Fraggles, Calgary, Handy, Pipster, Lady Sonia, Tiara, Mac, Sue, Songbird, H&P and Simone xx  Is that all of us?? 

Okay, I'm going to ask.....  what does everyone have planned for the royal wedding day?  My mum is set on watching it all, and I mean ALL!  So thats me kinda spoken for!  She will want a companion to share it all with    DH reckons he's playing golf but we'll see about that      .... the grass needs cutting and the boys will need their walk. 

Just got back from Sainsburys.... my god, it was like christmas all over again!!!    The shelves were empty! 

Okey doke my lovelies.... hope everyone has a lovely long weekend. 

Much love 
Paddy xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## GIAToo

Hello Peeps   

Momito - great news about cycling again - do you need company in NYC? I really want to see the new Broadway production of A Chorus Line, but it's so expensive to go to NYC on your own! Let me know.  Glad your teeth are better   

PaddyGirl- since you ask I shall be watching a bit of the wedding, probalby still in my pyjamas and have a lazy day if I can.  May do some desperately needed gardening though.

Calgary - I wish I had the motivation to do the ebay thing - I have so much stuff to get rid of before baby comes    I already feel exhuasted so don't know how you've been working those long hours   

Fraggles - how you doing?  Can you believe it yet?  I still can't and I'm 16 weeks!

Tiara - how are you?    

Hello to everyone else    Handy, Pipster, Lady Sonia, Mac, Sue, Songbird, H&P and Simone (sorry I copied PG's list     )

AFM - had my 16 week scan yesterday and heard the heartbeat so all is still ok so far.  Deosn't stop me worrying! I went away this weekend with my little pooch Winnie.  I was really disappointed with a few things about the hotel and the worse thing was that my room was 5 flights of stairs up.  On the first day, after a few times up and down, the dog refused to go up the stairs and I had to carry her!!! She is 10kg so not really a good idea for me to lug her about, especially up 5 flights of stairs! She is 14 years old and that evening in the room she tried to get up and her back legs wouldn’t work at all   .  I was so scared that this was it and I was going to have to find a vet in Ramsgate etc.  The next day I asked to be moved to a room on a lower floor and they did that, so our new room was only 1.5 flights of stairs up.  The dog was much happier and so was I. Her back legs were fine after that, bless her.  

Work is still tedious and crap.  Think I will be taking the full 11 weeks before EDD as I won't have a job to go back to so could still take 12 months off after the birth if I wanted - I have enough money, if I'm frugal    Perhaps I should get onto Ebay though.......

Take care everyone
Lots of love
GIA Tooxxx


----------



## Momito

Well, we are not what you would call royalists (my ancestor is Oliver Cromwell for cripes sake!), but we have planned:

1) shop closed (at least till the afternoon!)

2) English Breakfast


3) Watch wedding


4) English tea (cucumber sandwiches and scones if I make them.  Don´t ask about the hot cross buns for Easter...they were a total disaster, like round bricks!  It would seem my baking skills aren´t up to much!).

That is what happens when you become an ex-pat!  Unfortunately we don´t have any bunting ha ha ha!

Gia...will keep you posted on my NY dates (all a bit vague at the moment, you know how it is!)...a bit of company would be lovely, although I should pre-warn you that if my stimming doesn´t go well, I might not end up going (but will be going for the FET at some point, so 2nd opportunity!).  When are you allowed to fly up until?  Can´t believe how fast those 16 weeks have flown by, but so happy for you that everything continues to go well.  On the e-bay front, it is probably just a question of doing it once and getting a bit organised, and once you start making a bit of dough I reckon it could be addicitve!

Paddy...I know a lot of husbands who apparently are playing golf tomorrow (not mine however, don´t think he even knows what a golf course looks like!).  Enjoy the "show" with you mama!

Love to everyone


Momito
xxxxxxx


----------



## Stretch

Well i of course will be at the wedding obviously


----------



## Guest

Lady Sonia checking in. I was 1 road back from mall but total gridlock. However we did see mini buses from afar. After that we tried to get to Hyde park but no joy so ended up in a pub with front row seats for the big screen there. Amazing atmosphere in London... A real moment in history. 

Am hoping my invite was delayed in the post.... Lol


Lots of love to everyone

Sonia
Xxx


----------



## Momito

Glad you had fun Lady Sonia...we enjoyed it from the comfort of our sofa...+ scones which turned out beautifully ha ha!

Love to you all
Momito
xxxxxx


----------



## tiara

hi girlies......
sorry i have been away from here for a while, I have had nothing to say really, and I am so busy with practical exams, dress and techs...all mayhem!




All polite on the home front, still in spare room but okish so far!!!!!!!




I loved the wedding, I think I felt proud for Diana, she would be glad he married a nice gal!!!!!!
I cried at the service when it kept going on and on about fruits of marriage, children etc..... then I went to my friends for a BBQ was fun! I am trying to get out and about most evenings.


Calgary, Wow not long ow hun, glad you cutting down on hours my sweet. You and bubs come first!


Gia, Great news about ya scan!!!!! so pleased for you hun....


Momtio. SOunds like you do a good afternoon tea....I think you are doing the right thing with this ext lot of tx hun, and frostie is over there too, so a sound move hun.


I am trying to type away but my 2 jack russels have got onto the desk and are sunbathing and I think the keyboard and I are in thier way!!!!!


Hey Pipster how are you hun?


Handy you too, how is all going?


Paddy hope things are better on the DH front!


Lady Sonia....it looked an amazing atmosphere on the tele....you brave gal getting there....of course your invite would have been delayed due to all the bank holidays!




Mac was it an amazing wedding...were you at the fronthehehe


    


love you all


Tx


----------



## PaddyGirl

Morning everyone! 

Yep, I watched the wedding and thought it was really lovely, and didn't she look stunning. Have to say, she got it exactly right.  But then I thought everyone looked very smart. DH didn't make it to the golf course (no surprise there really!    ) and even he sat and watched it all!  Afterwards we walked down to our local with our neighbours and some of their friends and then back to theirs for a BBQ. Had a really nice day. 

Gia... hello lovely, good to hear from you hon    Blimey, 5 flights of stairs... I'd be on my knees!!  And bless Winnie, I don't blame her for putting her paws down on that one!  Really pleased about your scan, thats another milestone ticked off!   

Tiara...  glad to hear that you're keeping yourself busy and active, sounds like you are none stop at the moment. Has he said anymore about things?  I've been thinking of you hon and hoping that things are going ok for you    

Lady Sonia.... I bet the crowds were great in London!!  We said that we should have gone down there too but I think to get a good 'seat' you had to get there two days before!!!!  

Momito... mmmm, homebaked scones, lovely!  Hows the plans for NY coming along?  

Fraggles, H&P, Pipster, Calgary.....  hope you're all doing ok out there?  Fraggles,is your first scan coming up soon? 

Big hellos to everone else.....  xxxx

AFM, it's been fairly quiet here, Friday was wedding fever in this house, then as I said we popped next door for a few, and all the men were talking about the wedding and who looked the nicest etc, more than us women were!!  Obviously Kate's sister, Pippa, seemed to be at the hub of their conversation!!!!!    
DH is still ok with me, still making an effort. The only thing is, I know that he's not going to be able to maintain this level of 'niceness' shall we say, so I know that things won't stay this good all the time, just as long as he doesn't loose his temper like before and keeps a lid on his moods. 

Thats abotu all for now my lovelies 
Much love 
Paddy xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Guest

Just stopping by.... It's all very quiet on here, hope ur all ok!!!! I've been absent mainly coz I'm job hunting. So spare time taken up with writing applications. Currently on the train to see shrek the musical!! I'm such a big kid!!

This week has been mental at work. We went to crystal palace on Tuesday & yesterday Sebastian bassong (spurs defender!!!) visited my school as part of the project. 

I'll try & stop by at weekend to do personals but please know you're all in my thoughts. 

Much love

Sonia
Xxx


----------



## Momito

Just checking in to show am still around...just not got much news really...

Paddy...just take a day at a time...hope things are well with you at home.

Tiara...also thinking of you lots and how things are going.

Lady Sonia...didn't know you were job hunting!  Best of luck!  All your fundraising is bound to make you stand out you star!  And all these visits from the rich and famous....!

Where are all our preggars ladies?  Hope you are all well and that your bumps are coming along nicely...        
Keep us tuned in...

Lots of love
Momito
xxxxxx


----------



## Guest

Sorry sue.... http://www.tottenhamhotspur.com/news/articles/sebs-marathon-060511.html

As for preggers ladies, driver has officially posted on ******** that she's 13 weeks on Monday and a pic of scan!!! So pleased for her!!!!!

I'm the same momito, nothing new happening... Apart from job hunting.

Xxxx

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that fertilityfriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external intenet sites


----------



## Wraakgodin

Ooooh, Spurs are your team of the week then!   

Sue


----------



## H&amp;P

Sonia - yep we have gone public, felt very surreal.    DH keeps asking me who everyone is that has commented and most are from FF which he still finds very amusing that I have all these virtual friends.    Well done on entering the 10K, how is the training going? My Dh is also job hunting, gets made redundant in less than 7 weeks.

Momito - I'm very sorry I missed wishing you Happy Birthday    Hope you have now had some proper celebrations.    June will be here before you know it, have you found your flights yet?     

Paddy - great that you stay at the top of the list until you are ready to go again. 

Gia2 - glad your scan went well, your poor pooch (and your poor back) carrying her up all those flights of stairs, gald they moved you.

Calgary - pleased to read you are finally starting to slow down, I have no idea how you managed to work such long hours while pregnant, I have felt so awful it's taken everything i have just to manage 9-5.

Love to all, sorry I don't post much but I do read all the time and send virtual    and    to each and everyone of you.


----------



## victoria99

Hey Ladies - 

I hope everyone is well!  Just wanted to share some great news that my boys have arrived!   

I think they didn't like having me take it easy on the first long weekend as they arrived Monday, May 2nd at 6am, 15min apart, at exactly 32 weeks. They went straight into the NICU but in 5 days managed to jump up 2 spots to the specialized care which is their last step before they come home.  Whoooeee.  (We've been told that it'll likely be another 3 weeks before they are with us as they need to feed without a tube, regulate their own temp and gain much needed weight.)  They are getting better every day and both me and DH are cuddling them as often as possible.  They're wonderful and so handsome too, if I do say so myself   

I've been working part-time and will continue to do so for the next week or two so that I can do a smooth transition.  They definitely caught us by surprise.  I think the 'control freak' in me just assumed that they'd stay until they were due - though it's nice to see that they've a mind of their own.

AFM - because it was a natural birth I'm recovering amazingly fast - which is all the better with this to and fro to the hospital.

Just wanted to share the great news ...will post more when I've more time ie. on mat leave.

XXX
Calgary


----------



## Fraggles

Calgary congratulations I am delighted for you. Obviously twins are trying to early on assert their authority and wrestle the control freak out of their mum. LOL.

xx


----------



## Wraakgodin

Huge congratulations, Calgary!  

Sue


----------



## GIAToo

Congratulations Calgary and DH! 
Don't you have to start maternity leave as soon as you give birth??
Take care 
GIA Tooxxx
p.s. would do lots of smileys etc but just did that and liost it and FF is driving me nuts tonight...so slooooooooow! x


----------



## Wraakgodin

Tony put a note up on the site announcements that he is optimising the server tonight - whatever that means!  That should sort out the periods of slowness that we have experienced over the last couple of days.

Sue


----------



## H&amp;P

Calgary - whoo hoo           , what a surprise to come on to that news this morning, so pleased that your LO's have arrived safely (if a little by surprise), are we allowed to know their names  can't believe you are working part time, you really are a dedicated lady and your company should be eternally greatful to you.


----------



## PaddyGirl

OMG!  A massive congratulations to you Calgary and yr DH !!!!!!!                How wonderful and what a surprise for you both!!    

So pleased the boys are doing well, I'm sure they will be home with you before you know it            

Lots of love
paddy xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

ps, yes.... can we know their names yet?  xx


----------



## GIAToo

Sue - I shouldn't moan    - I know Tony works really hard on this website 
GIA tooxxx


----------



## Wraakgodin

GIAToo said:


> Sue - I shouldn't moan  - I know Tony works really hard on this website
> GIA tooxxx


You should have seen us all have a panic on ** when we realised we couldn´t get into FF! 

Sue


----------



## Momito

This is my 3rd attempt now...ggggrrrrr....
*CONGRATULATIONS CALAGRY AND DH ON THE BIRTH OF YOUR TWIN BOYS!*  

Two handsome baby boys! I hope that they are thriving and will be ready to come home with both of you very soon. Lovely that you are able to give them lots of cuddles. They arrived early as they just couldn't wait to be with you any longer!
Amazing that you are recovering so fast from the birth...that's it! It is a great incentive to get fit!
H&P...glad too that you have gone public so to speak...and thanks for those belated birthday wishes...very sweet of you.
It is wonderful to have some great news on here... 

Love to everyone
Momito
xxxxxx


----------



## Guest

cal - I am so thrilled to bits for you and DH!! Welcome little ones to the world!!  Glad you are making a speedy recovery and that they are too!! All of you are little fighters!! So proud of you and pleased as punch!!

Not attempting smiles or anything as I can sense the frustration from the girls' earlier posts - but please know that I am smiling away here!!

Lots of love to you and ? (what are their names)

Big hugs

Sonia


----------



## tiara

Calgary and DH that is amazing news,,, YAYAYAYYAAY so so so happy for you....                    


Tx


----------



## Stretch

Calgary - CONGRATULATIONS sweetie so pleased to hear that your gorgeous boys have arrived safely    Please finish work though as your maternity leave automatically kicks in when you give birth


----------



## victoria99

Thanks so much for the congrats everyone!  

DH and I are absolutely thrilled that they are doing so well.  I do have to say that we've decided not to post names,except their middle ones Robert and Earnest (after DH and my late grandfathers).  We did have a chuckle when we realized that we may be relegating them to being known as 'Ernie and Bert'   

Hey MacCook - I know that maternity leave is supposed to start as soon as they are born - but if that happens my manager has said that given all the overtime I work he was fine if I just let him know when I was coming back and have my official date back be a few weeks before I actually turn up.

I am looking forward to finishing up though as it is tiring rushing to hospital and organizing calls and expressing milk around it.

all my best,
Calgary


----------



## handy1

Congratulations Calgary.... Welcome to your lovely twin boys to the world. 

Hello everyone. 

AFM .... I'm off work at the moment as last week my obstetrician was worried that I may go into early labour. Also I am found to have impaired glucose test and possibly gestational diabetes. The good news my baby is doing very well, all the measurement are perfect. 

My work colleague were a bit funny and they didn't like it for me to have time off even for my antenatal care appointment. Well, I was a bit stressed and disappointed but at the end I told them my priorties are my baby, health and family. This time I just ignored them and gave my off sick note to the medical personnel. I am lucky that the employment law protects us from insensitive selfish work colleagues. 

Miss you all guys and I really wish we can meet again. 

Handy


----------



## Stretch

Calgary - as long as you can manage it sweetie then go for it but be careful as I am not sure if you are insured   

Handy - stuff your colleagues hun, you are absolutely right about your priorities. I also sat very close to the diabetes line right through my pregnancy but all was ok in the end    How many weeks are you now hun?


----------



## GIAToo

Calgary - I agree with Mac Cook as the law in the UK is that you legally HAVE to take the first two weeks after birth as maternity leave.  

Handy - so sorry your colleagues are being so horrible    Glad you are taking it easy though and you're being looked after by the medical people   

Hi everyone   
GIA Tooxxx


----------



## victoria99

Whoops - didn't know it was law to take the time off   - guess I'll get an earful when I finally let HR know.

Handy - if your doctor says that you need to take care then you really do need to focus on your bub and, even though it must be very hard to do, ignore those colleagues.  

Sonia - meant to ask - how was the Shrek musical?  I don't know anyone who's seen it.  Also, all my very best for your job hunt, like Momito I think all of your incredible fundraising should certainly make you stand heads and shoulders above the other candidates!

Paddy - very happy to hear that you and DH are getting along better.  Here's hoping that there's been a real turnaround in his thinking and that he knows to find other ways to blow off steam than to misdirect it!    

And a big hello to all you other lovely ladies!  I hope you've been enjoying the wonderful weather we've been having of late (Momito, you almost always get wonderful weather don't you   )!  It's hard to believe that the summer is almost upon us!

XXX
Calgary


----------



## Momito

Hola muchachas

Calgary...give Bert and Ernie a big kiss from us!    
Hope the next 2 weeks fly by for you so that you can concentrate on your lovely twin boys.

Handy...can´t believe how unsympathetic your colleagues are being...as you have made clear...your priorities have to be your bub and your health!  Really...some people defy belief!  Hope that everything goes well for you...

Went to the May Feria in Jerez yesterday...such a lot of fun!  Fabulous flamenco dresses on display and everyone having a laugh!  Feeling a bit weary today though...!  And yes Cal, the temps are up and getting hotter!

Sending lots of love to all your lovely chiquillas...

Momito
xxxxxx


----------



## PaddyGirl

Hi girlie whirlies    
How are you two beautiful boys doing Calgary?      Hope they are both still doing really well.  And hope you're doing ok too, I can't believe you have the energy to do any work at the moment, you are one super woman!    Can you pass a bit of your energy over to me please?!!    

Tiara... how are you hon?      Is work still as busy, or have things settled down a bit?  Hope that you're finding time for you and things are not too bad at home. I'm always thinking of you xxx    

Gia... Hello my lovelie!  I so miss reading your diary!!  How are you feeling hon?  How is work these days, I hope that those idiots are behaving and your feeling a lot happier at work now xx          

Momito... glad to hear that you enjoyed your day in Jerez yesterday, I bet it was lovely. Think maybe you need to send some of those sunny vibes over to this neck of the woods .....  we have a mixed weekend coming up. 

Fraggles... how are you doing hon?    

Handy... don't give those colleague another thought... you have your priorities right hon!!!    

Hello to H&P, Songbird, Mac, Sue, Simone, Pipster, .... have a I missed anyone?      I do hope not. A big    to you all xx

AFM... mixed week really. My cousin had been diagnosed with breast cancer, which really scares me. She is one of those family members who has her head screwed on and keeps the rest of us on firm ground. Anyway, as I said to her, we're going to focuss on the positive and we're going to see this through all the tx and out the other side. 

Doesn't look like we'll be able to have our DE this time round either. The money situaton isn't good and with all the will in the world, even I can't see how we will be able to get the money together in time. Naturally I feel gutted but I have to sensible and I cant do anything to risk our life here and the home we have. I can only hope and pray that it wont be long before the money is there and we can go ahead with our dreams. Think I may have to re-read that last bit when I'm feeling a tad lost    

On the other hand, DH is still on track    and it's been really nice here.  But, I still can't help but wonder when 'our time' will finally come.  

Well now my lovelies..... that all for now    

Hope everyone is well 

 

Love Paddy xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Momito

Paddygirl...you are so patient and it must be very frustrating having to put your plans on hold.  We all understand how hard it can be to cobble together the money...my next tx is looming and I am also thinking, OMG...so much money...again!  Just keep strong and focused, you will get there.  Can they keep your donor on hand for you?  Glad that you and DH are well.  But very sorry to hear about your cousin, how devastating for her.  Wishing her a speedy treatment and that life will be back to normal for her very soon.        

Tiara...think of you a lot too...how are things for you, apart from madly busy at work!

Sending lots of love to all the chiquillas...

Momito
xxxxxx


----------



## Songbird80

Hi long-lost invisible friends!

Pip text me about Calgary! CONGRATULATIONS!!! I'm so thrilled that they've arrived and well done Calgary for delivering them naturally! So exciting!

Hope everyone is doing ok? I've missed you all heaps!

I've kind of been burying my head in the sand for a wee while. In the last 9 months or so I've been doing mental hours (averaging 60 hrs / week - seriously!) including working over the weekends and my body and mind just refused to continue and I had a big melt-down/burn out about 3 weeks ago and got signed off work. All a bit scary - I'm usually full of beans and can honestly say ive never felt so terrible both physically and mentally... Its like all sense of perspective and reason went out the window and even the simplest of tasks became insumountable. Scary stuff but a good reminder that work is just work and your health is so much more important!

But - I'm glad it happened with enough time for me to relax and recoup ready for de with my Sis which is now in full motion! I'm doing my mock cycle at the mo and we both start the pill on our next periods...eeek! All her test results are looking good - she has something like 24 astral follicles and an amh of 20.58 (lucky gal) so on paper.. We're looking good  Absolutely bricking it but trying to just take it day by day!

Enough waffling... Hope you special ladies are all doing well. Lots of love to each and every one of you xxx


----------



## PaddyGirl

Hi there ladies    

Think this is the quietest we've ever been?!!    

Lovely to hear from you Songbird....      I'm really sorry that you went through that meltdown but, my goodness, given the hours you were working and for so long I'm not surprised your mind and body felt they had had enough, you poor poppet.  But like you say, it served as a reminder that work is only work and its great that you're getting back on track now and your tx is looming!!!! How exciting!  I remember that you said it would be around June time, hasn't that time gone quick!  Will be thinking of you and hope that you're able to update us as from time to time, would love to hear how you and your sister are doing.  Sending you heaps of        

Momito... how are you ?    Thanku for your good wishes for my cousin, she goes in for her mastectomy (sp?) on 7 June and after surgery they will know if or what follow up treatment she will need. Her positve energy is up and down, naturally, but on the whole she is doing really well I think. Hows sunny Spain been then?  Hope you have some sunshine as it's a bit hit n miss here!  Could do with a few nice warm days as I always feel so much better when I can feel the warmth of the sun on me. 

Gia... how are you feeling my lovely?    Hope work is being good to you xx

Tiara.... thinking of you hon    Hope that you're ok and sending you lots of     

Fraggles.... hope you've been doing well, have you any pg symptoms yet?  Hope everything is going well for you hon    

Calgary... how are your beautiful boys doing?      Are they still gaining their weight nice and quickly?

Hello to everyone else... Pipster, Handy, Mac, H&P, Sue, Simone (hows your little girl doing now?).  Hope I've not missed anyone. 

AFM... I'll keep it short as all I seem to do is moan and share bad news... but dad was rushed into hospital on Sat night, he just couldn't breathe. He suffers from COPD. His lungs are shot to pieces now. Anyway, he's back in again, being pumped with antibiotics, on drips, raging temperature, low blood pressure and urine infection to top it all. I'm not sure which direction I'm meant to be going in or what I'm trying to do or need to do next!!      It's so diffuclt because I can't leave mum here on her own for more than an hour really so I have to race about and arrange for someone to come in and sit with her for a while so that I can go to visit dad.  It's all very stressful and I'm exhausted. 

Sorry for the moan.  I wish I could post something happy and exciting on here soon!  

Sending you all lots of love
Paddyxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Songbird80

Hey Paddy, 
Thanks for your message... It's funny that you should say that my treatment with my sis has come around quickly as for me it feels like it's been FOREVER! It's been such a waiting game and now it's upon us it's so bloody scary its untrue! I need to keep cal
and carry on (easier said than done)!

I'm so sorry to hear about your dad. It must be so tough for you, you've got an incredible amount to deal with. Sending you heaps of strength and courage xx


----------



## Momito

Gosh Paddygirl...I think you are magnificent the way you cope, I´d be like a headless chicken.  It must be hard to know which way to turn sometimes.  Sending over lots of positive vibes for your Dad in the hope that he can come home soon, able to breathe properly and is well on the road to recovery.         

Hope that your cousin´s op goes well too.  It must be very frightening for her, not to know what is what...so more good vibes for her too...          

Songbird, so sorry to hear about your meltdown, but doing a sustained 60 hours per week over such a long period would do most people in eventually.  I seem to remember you saying that they were recruiting for staff, has this finally happened to take the pressure off a bit?  Hope that you are beginning to feel back to normal, especially now that June is looming and you are about to go into tx with your sister!  24 antral follicles...such a number makes me blush!  I too am waiting for my next Mrs P to turn up to get preliminary tests done (bloods and scans) to see what the doc wants me to do next.  Go on the pill I wouldn´t be surprised, but we will see!  Just hope that there is something to look at and it isn´t all empty!

Calgary, hope the boys are doing well and have had a growth spurt!  Knowing you, you are rushing about trying to tie up those strings at work so that you can finally concentrate on them!  Simone and Groovy both logged onto the other thread the other day (you guys may have seen)...busy mums with their little packages!

How are all our mums-to-be doing, Gia, Pipster, Handy and Fraggles?  Hope that you are all well, feeling positive and that nausea and fatigue haven´t got the better of you.  Handy, hope that your time off work has helped you.

Tiara...how goes it chez toi?  I think of you a lot.

Sonia, m´lady, how is that job hunt going?  Summer hols looming for you and Tiara eh?  But bet you have got loads of work to get through before then!

All well here, a bit cooler now, but nice, we´ve had such a lot of wind here though, bad for those allergic to pollen (us included of course!  Feel like I´m deprived of sleep as soon as I wake up...not a good feeling!!).  DH has got an appointment to see a specialist about his headaches which haven´t really gone away.  Just hope and    that there is nothing sinister going on there.  

Lots of love to you all...give us your news...

Momito
xxxxxxx


----------



## tiara

Hey ladies, 


Songbird, you are so beautiful and deserve the best, I think when OE options are unavailable, I put my head into work and I needed to be needed if that makes sense, I feel only nw a year later I have some sense of what I want and my new direction in life. Your job will always be there, but you need to be 100% hun. And with tx looming no more than ever. I am so proud of you and ya sis hun...this is the time...YAYAYAY...lots of hugs coming your way.  


Paddy you poor thing, it is non stop hun for you.....you are a saint....and you never moan hun,we are here to hold ya hand you know that!


Calgary hope those babes are doing well, and you can take it easy too.


Momito I think of you often too. Hubby and I are still polar opposite at the mo, I cant afford to move out till I sell mums house. SO we are calling it a break and seeing if there are any improvements, But I wish I could be whisked off my feet by a new man, who has compassion. SO that says it all really. Work as been mega busy..But all plays are finished, I just have my youth Theatre to sort out now...I pray daily for acting work....hopeless really. I do still want to come over hun i truly do. just all about funds!!! what airline co do i look at and to which airport?
I am so proud of you too hun, with this next bout of tx.....    


Well girls any news, Gia, Pipster, Handy....
Lady sonia, I am going to try and see if I can ride again, on my friends horse, so "Tally HO"
Hope ya ok.


Sorry if I have missed anyone...gotta dash.


Txxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Wraakgodin

Awwww, never apologise for “moaning” Paddy.  That is what we are here for, for the good times and bad.  We are always here if you need somewhere to sound off, you seem to be coping a lot better than I would.  So sorry to hear about your dad, I hope he feels better soon.   

Momito, don´t mention the pollen, it has been particularly bad this year.  Hope your DH gets on ok at the docs and it isn´t anything serious.  

Tiara – sending hugs to you for dealing with hubby.

Songbird – sounds like your body just telling you to take it easy.  Hope you are feeling better now.  Good luck for your treatment - your sister is wonderful to donate!

Hi to everyone else!

Sue


----------



## Pipster1978

Dear lovelies,
Sorry to have been v incommunicado of late- things have been rather tough but we're getting there!

Just wanted to send huge congratulations to the gorgeous Calgary on the safe arrival of your bouncing baby boys, 'Bert and Ernie'- that really made me giggle! I hope they continue to thrive and that you are now officially on maternity leave- norty girl!

Much love to you Handy- I cannot believe how horrid & unsupportive your colleagues seem. You just do what you need to for you and that lil baby of yours.

Tiara- I think of you often and remember how strong, beautiful and vivacious you were when we all met up last year. Dig deep for that strength and spirit honey- it's still there. Great if you can start riding again- sounds like it's very therapeutic for those who enjoy it. I've ridden a couple of times when I was younger but it's not a relaxing pursuit for moi- I'm a bit of a wimpy pants!
 
Paddy-  so sorry to hear about your cousin. The not knowing must be dreadful. I also hope your dad is on the mend. I agree wholeheartedly with Momito: I really don't know how you do it. You have such strength. Thinking of you.

Momito, love, I really hope DH's headaches do turn out to be nothing serious. Hayfever is dreadful for making people feel exhausted. We've had a fair bit of pollen here too. Thinking of you heaps.

Songbird- I said it last week and I'll say it again: I really admire you. You are brave in ways you don't know and taking time out is a positive step. Things can only get better from now on in sweetheart and I'll always be holding your hand. 

GIA- thanks for your text. Hoping that all is well with you.

Lady Sonia- how're you? I think you  said that you're planning on doing some running soon?! Did you mention the marathon one day? I'm keen to get back into running once Bumpy is here so let me know if you fancy a 10k race buddy- it'll do me good! 

Fraggles- how goes it?

Hey Mac and Sue!

Hi to anyone else I've inevitably missed. . . brain not functioning brilliantly at the moment.

Well, we're being scanned every Tuesday now at the specialist clinic and, as we've lasted over 7 weeks since Bumpy was diagnosed with IUGR (growth restriction) I'm hoping and praying we last another 7 weeks: 35 weeks seems like the Holy Grail but I'd settle for 32. The baby is very tiny but very lively. We just have to pray that bubs makes it. We know that if bubs does make it then we have a NICU stay ahead and we know that it's pretty certain Bumpy will be delivered by EMCS but I'm trying to enjoy every second that I'm pregnant. This includes the carpal tunnel syndrome (can't grip a pen until after lunch), cankles (had to buy a pair of canoes in Clark's the other day as I couldn't turn up at yet another meeting wearing Havaianas) and heartburn (have now taken to swigging Gaviscon directly from the bottle and almost wet myself in excitement at Boots' current '2 bottles for £6 offer'). All of this I embrace as I feel very privileged and, although this has been a tricky pregnancy and there's no guarantee that we'll have a baby at the end of it, there's still hope. DH has had one job interview so far (still waiting to hear the outcome) but we'll find a way to navigate the stormy waters, I'm sure. And if this means selling up and moving in with my parents then so be it- London will wait and we can always come back at some point.

Life is certainly what you make it and I'm glad I learnt this years ago as it's got me through some tough times.

Anyway. Sleep is beckoning. I want to send my love to you all. I get quite overwhelmed by the strength, resilience and spirit of all the women on this board and I pray that each and every one of us gets the happy endings that we all deserve.

Lots of love, 
Pipster xxx


----------



## tiara

pipster, you are truly Miraculous and so will be your baby......i do think of you often and how you are getting on..,,, thanks for the support hun... I am so proud of you and I am sure all will be well.. lots og love and hugs     


Hi and hugs to all you gals.. have a good weekend


Txxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Momito

Pipster, fingers crossed for DH and his interviews.  You have great spirit.  And hold on for the next 7 weeks.  Very much hope that Bumpy thrives, it must be incredibly nerve wracking for you both, on top of everything else.  But it must help that DH left that hell hole of work, there is nothing worse than a bad work place to batter the soul.  May good things come to you both and quickly!

Have heard from both Groovy and Simone on the other thread, all well with them both if a bit busy!  Have given them this thread (if they can find it!!!) so that they can catch up with their old buddies.  Think they are feeling a bit lost on the other one!

Paddy, how is your Pops?  I do hope that he is getting better.  Am sure you are really busy trying to look after everyone.  Your parents must be so proud of you hun.

Tiara...  Hope to see you out here when you are ready.

Well it is flies now that are driving us nuts!  Our shop is like a killing fields, I think I´ve already swatted about 50 this morning, but they keep coming!  Apparently there is a lack of frogs due to less rainfall, so hence more flies!  Eeeuuuukkk!  September is usually the fly month, not March, April and May!
Am now awaiting Mrs P (of course secretly hoping that she won´t turn up for all the right reasons), to get those 3 day tests done to see what the Doc wants me to do.  It doesn´t feel very real yet (especially the money bit!!!).

Lots of love to you all
Momito
xxxxxxx


----------



## Fraggles

Morning All

Another beautiful day and hopefully the start of a heatwave.

Pipster hope everything goes well with husband's interviews and the rest of your pregnancy is smooth.

Paddygirl am so sorry you are going through a tough time and to read about your dad.

Momito am excited for you and hope Mrs P stays away.

GiaToo saw on ** that your contract has been extended congratulations, do I assume you are taking it for the timebeing. Did you get my message about a potential job with WW if that is your level or perhaps it is the level I think you should be.

Tiara hope you are doing OK.

AFM 12 week scan (well to be precise 11 week 4 day) on tuesday and nuchal and blood. Suddenly very nervous as lay in bed the other night remember the results of my PGD from my first IVF cycle and some of my embies had more than 3 serious chromosomal abnormalities. I didn't have pgd this time round. Of course on this journey it is so easy to focus on the negative and worry so as much appreciate the time I have had my BFP also worry that fate is standing in the wings to deliver a blow. Hopefully, though I am worrying about nothing. Have arranged to have chorionic villus scan which is done earlier than amnio. Does anyone know if your embies are found to have serious abnormalities does this mean you are a carrier of them? Sorry am ignorant where science is concerned.

Love to everyone

xx


----------



## Momito

Fraggles...congrats on nearly getting to 12 weeks!  Huge, massive milestone hun!  I have never heard of chorionic villus test...yikes...what is it?  Try not to think the worst, to get as far as you have is good news as far as I´m concerned.  But I do appreciate that the worrying never really stops.  Agggh, why do we have to go through this agony?

Gia...through this viral grapevine...congrats if your contract has been extended!  It must be a weight off your shoulders to know what is around the corner, even if some of your colleagues are a bit pants (am I wrong?  I had that slight impression that you weren´t that impressed...).  Hope you are bubs are doing well.

Momito
xxxxxx


----------



## Fraggles

Momito

Thanks for the reassurance.

I should recall but don't, remind me what your shop does?

x


----------



## Groovinggirl

Hello ladies...so glad Momito told me where you all are. I hope you don't mind if I start visiting you all. I know I didn't meet up for pizza seeing as I'm on the other side of the world but I'd like to stay in touch with you all if you'll have me.


----------



## Momito

Groovy - so glad you found us!  Welcome back to your virtual home!

Momito
xxxxxxx


----------



## tiara

Hey fraggles, It is difficult not to worry, but this baby will be fine...you are another of our hope and miracle stories hun.


YAY groovy Hiya, sorry I have not PM'd ya back..been busy...of course your welcome we are the old gang!!!!!


Well My lovely Momito,,,I will sort out date when this tx is over for ya my sweet, or lets hope the stalk has been busy all by their own self!!!  


Been to Wales today took the dogs to the beach in the iwnd and the rain...was FAB! Hubby came to, we were freinds for most of the day....


Off for shower then tele and wine...


Love ya all


Txxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## PaddyGirl

Morning everyone    

Hi GG.... good to hear from you, glad that you found this new thread. Hope your little baby boy is keeping you nice and busy!    

Fraggles... good luck with your scan today hon    It's a massive milestone and I can't believe that it's 12 weeks already!!  I'm sure everything will be good and you can relax a little afterwards. (I know that nobody who's gone through what we do ever completely relaxes when they're pg!)  Will be thinking of you         ps...  hope that your mum is doing ok too. 

Tiara.... hi hon    your walk with the dogs sounded lovely. And followed by shower, tv and wine.... perfect!      I'm pleased that DH went with you and you were friends for the best part of the day. Are things any better in that area? And hows work been? I think of you so often, sending you lots of love xxxx

Momito...  any sign of Mrs P yet?    Hoping that those flies have taken off now and left you in peace.  Goodness, I bet they were horrible. One or two is bad enough!!  So when AF shows her face, will this mean that you could be off to NYC again soon?    

Pipster.... hello lovely, sooooo pleased to hear that Bumpy is doing well.  Hang on in there hon, each day is one day nearer    You are sounding very positve and in control of things which is brilliant, and your attitude to 'what may be' is great, yes London will always be there for you, should it come to that of course. Fingers crossed for your DH's job interview!!  Sending you heaps of    and    

Gia... how are you honey?  Good to hear that your contract has been extended, that must be a worry off your mind.  Has the nausea subsided yet?  Hope you and Winnie have been keeping well    

Big hellos to H&P, Songbird, Mac, Sue, Handy, Calgary (how are the boys doing hon?), Simone and anyone else out there lurking away. 

AFM... after the week from hell I heard yesterday that dad can come home this morning!!! Yay!  Thank god for that, I wasn't having a good time last week, I was struggling emotionally with it all.  Have to confess I had a bit of a meltdown, it was on the cards and came out in full force on Thursday. Poor DH got the brunt of it but he just let me carry on until I ran out of energy and then the tears came and he just held me while I sobbed. I felt much calmer afterwards though and seemed to cope better. 
Anyway, dads coming home today so I'll at least have both parents under the same roof which makes my life easier. 

On the tx front.... sadly we're going to have to pass on this donor, we simply haven't got the money. I'm going to speak to the clinic later today when I get back from the hospital. Can't say I'm looking forward to that but it has to be done I guess. 

Sending everyone lots of love
paddy xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Wraakgodin

Awwww, sending you huge hugs Paddy.  I tend to bottle things, have a meltdown and then feel a lot better afterwards.  Excellent news about your dad!  

Sue


----------



## Momito

Oh Paddy...am so glad that your Dad is on his way home but you sound like you have been so stressed.  Your DH was wonderful though.  He did exactly the right thing.    Am really sorry to hear about your decision on the donor front, that must be gut wrenching for you.  It would be nice to have a money tree growing in the back garden wouldn't it?  I hate it that our dreams go on hold because of dirty old moolah.  But your time will come.  No way they can "hold" your donor for you?  I guess the clinics have to give a time limit to the poor donor!

Still waiting for Mrs P, megga sore boobs (day 25 today, which for me is good as the last 2 months have been around 16 days) and I confess i did some testing at the w/e but BFN, so not holding out much hope that the stork has paid us a visit.  The plan is for Mrs P to turn up, have bloods and scan on day 3, and from these results the doc will tell me what to do from there, whether I start stimming straight off or whether he wants me to go on the pill or whatever.  But yes NYC is looming.  I feel totally unprepared but can't really organise anything until instructions (which will self-destruct in 30 seconds) are received!  You know what it is like girls, this waiting game!

Tiara, your weekend sounded lovely and am glad that you and DH enjoyed yourselves.  Do you think that maybe the volcano has erupted and that in the calm that follows things might have a chance of getting sorted out?  Thinking of you and we'll sort your dates out as soon as things are a bit clearer.  Have you looked at flights?  

Calgary, hope you, DH and the boys are thriving!

Groovy, tell us how you have been and how your lovely boy is.  So glad that you've found us.

Fraggles,    for your scan.  Gia, Pipster and Handy, hope you are all well.

Sonia, M'Lady, how are things?  How is the job hunting going?

Love to Sue, Songbird and Mac Cook...

Am planning on going to IKEA...what a megga exciting life I lead!  Gotta sort out winter/summer clothes...I hate that job!  It is soooo boring.

Lots of love to all you gorgeous girlies...

Momito
xxxxxx


----------



## tiara

Hey girlies..


Paddy glad ya pa is home and on the mend....must be such a relief for you....

Momito that stalk may have got held up in the bad weather....here's hoping Mrs P behaves herself..... yes we will get there with me visiting..

Hugs as ever

Tx


----------



## Groovinggirl

Hi ladies.

Paddy, glad your dad is home. So sorry to hear you can't go ahead now. I hope things come together soon.

Pipster, hope you and little one are doing well. Love you attitude and I'm sure things will be fine.

Gia, hope you and bump are well.

Momito, so you're on the treatment roller coaster hey? Hope mrs p doesn't keep you waiting too long and this is the one for you.

Calgary, hope you, dh and the boys are doing well.

Tara, hope things are ok your end.  

Hi to everyone else

My little boy was 15 wks on saturday and is doing very well. He's such a peaceful baby and it makes it easy for me to do chores round the house. He's starting to jabber a bit and I think teething has started as he's salivating a lot and always wants to bite on things.

Everything is fine here. Never been happier


----------



## tiara

Ah Groovy the way you talk about your baby really made me grin from ear to ear....bless you my sweet.




Oi Lady Sonia, I am worried about you?I will text ya...you out there...you ok?


Hugs to all


Txxxx


----------



## Momito

Groovy, that is lovely to hear.  Although teething isn´t very pleasant for the young man!

Yeah, Lady Sonia...where are you?!  Hope you are ok!

Love to everyone else

Momito
xxxxxxx


----------



## Songbird80

Hi girls

Groovy - welcome home!!! How's it all going?!

Paddy - pleased your pops is on the up, what a relief. I'm so sorry you aren't able to go with this donor... What a shame. Is there no way you could put it on a credit card or something like that? I'm not one to encourage getting into debt but I know you've been waiting for the call for a long time and I know that feeling so hate for you to have to wait longer.  I think you said in a separate email that you will stat at the top of the waiting list so that is good. 

Momito - I hope mrs p comes soon... Yup the waiting waiting waiting just carries on doesn't it! Are you excited about this next cycle? People keep saying to me that it's exciting that I'm about to start but frankly I feel bloody petrified!!! it's that 'not daring to dream' feeling mixed with the sneaky 'what if this works!' dilemma... And I'm swaying from one to the next when really I'd like to be somewhere in the middle 

My sis and I have our synchronisation appointment this afternoon at the lister. We'll be getting DF (darling fiancé?!) latest sperm results.. He has had low motility in the past but has been taking it really easy on the booze front so hoping they will have improved. Also, I want to get the consultants view on immunes therapy and what I should combine into this cycle. It's a tricky one as Dr Gorgy the immunes guru recommends heaps of treatment and I don't think the lister agrees so I either have to have faith in the lister and follow their protocol or do the Dr G thing against their recommendation... Argh, if only it was straight forward hey!

DF and I are going on holiday on Saturday (ash cloud permitting) for a pre-treatment sun sesh and then I'm going back to work afterwards... Amazing how you can go from feeling really good at your job to questioning your capability and worth! That's stress for you I guess?

Before I go I want to attack my wardrobe and like you momito, get all my winter/Summer clothes organised buy I keep putting it off!! Our flat is so small and my wardrobe is completely out of control, I don't know where to start!!!!

Big love to all Xx


----------



## Momito

A holiday sounds like just what you need dear Songbird!  It will let you think of things other than 
i) work, 
ii) tx and 
iii) having to clear out your wardrobe (unless you manage to do that before you head off of course!).  

I started on ours yesterday...no matter how many boxes, or how big, there are just never enough.  Dh has been given the task of clearing out anything he no longer wears (he has barely changed sizes in the 20 years I´ve known him, so hence he just seems to keep collecting shirts...!), and despite most of it now having been put away, I keep finding bags of more stuff.  I find it hard to throw away perfectly goods clothes just because I don´t wear them now (more office type clothes which I never, ever wear nowadays).  UGH!

As for tx...I´m not really feeling much tbh...just gliding along.  Mrs P still not here (not complaining though) and (.)(.) still big and sore.  My only fear (bar the fact that I might not come up with the goods), is that the clinic here doesn´t get the results to NY, or NY loses them, or I can´t get a flight, or I won´t be able to find somewhere to stay, but these are all niggles buried deep down at the back of my brain which I am mostly choosing to ignore as I can´t do anyfink about any of ´em right now!

I think you will feel renewed after your break and will    for DF´s (!) swimmers to become little athletes!  There is just so much for us to panic about all the time.

Paddy...hope things are smoothing out on the home front and that you are feeling more relaxed.  You really are a star...  ...ok...a ray of sunshine then!

Love to all the chiquillas...keep the news rolling...

Momito
xxxxxx


----------



## Guest

I'm fine girls - just been mega mega busy and putting tx to the back of my mind.  I'm sorry I went AWOL, didn't mean to worry you!!!!  Job hunting for teachers is pretty intensive...long story there which I will fill you in on another time as I can't believe the time..I'm gonna be late!  School has been hectic with the children sitting mock SATS, so loads of marking!! Plus we've been landscaping the garden and our shed/cabin has arrived  which now needs to be put together.  In the meantime I'm out hacking through gorgous woods and cantering across fields in the evening sun and feeling good to be alive!!!!!! Got behind on my 10k training so out tonight - rain or shine!!!  Pips, I'll hold you to your offer of a running buddy!! 

I'll be missing again for a few days but halfterm next week so I'll deffo spend some time on here catching up!!!

Good Luck Momito!! Welcome home Groovin!!

Lots of love

HRH (ha!!) Sonia


----------



## tiara

Hey grilies. SOngbird. wow this is exciting..it is all about to happen. And you deserve a break hun, and you are not allowed to think of work! very proud of ya hun...  

Lady Sonia.....glad your ok, sorry your job hunting, but there is nothing worse working in a place you hate ..I KNOW!!!!  you are a busy bee.  lots of hugs  

Momtio, Ah hun, it drives you mad waiting for mrs P to arrive I was the  same, and so much depends on it...it will work out hun..it just has too! Oh I am doing the same having a clear out. I have clothes with the Tag still in em...just another thought could ya test have been wrong and sore Buble's mean the stalk as missed the ash cloud?

Hugs to you all

Txxxxxxxx


----------



## victoria99

Hello all you lovely ladies!!

Songbird - what a fantastic idea to go on a holiday before starting the txn.  That's brilliant and certainly deserved given all the work you were doing.  It'll be a wonderful break to get you in the perfect place for later next month!!!

Sonia - sending you all sorts of           for your job search.  My friends who are looking say that it's much better this year than last so hopefully you're finding that in the teaching area as well!  Also, with all of your fantastic fund-raising and extra-curricular stuff should put you well ahead of others.

Momito - clearing out clothes is a task I also need to get on to.  Good for you for getting DH to clean out his.  I'm afraid I go the easier route and do my own routing through DH's stuff and get rid of things (and then replace) as I feel like it   .  I think it's a form of procrastination as I'm loathe to do the same to my own.  However, I have been great with my maternity clothes having put up over half on ebay over the last two weekends and hoping to get the rest up next weekend to clear them out.  (I was back to my pre-preggo trousers/jeans within 2 weeks though with my bigger 'top' I'm struggling to get into many of my old things still particularly those with button fronts.   )

Groovingirl - I can't believe your boy is 15 weeks already!!  Wow - sounds like an angel!

Paddy - hope everything at home continues to improve with your dad, dh etc.  Sad news about this donor but it sounds like your clinic is able to find a good match so when your time comes they should have someone just as perfect for you   

Pipster - so glad that your Bumpy is being so well looked after!   Sending you loads of          for the rest of your pregnancy!  Hope your DH's interview went well and that he's found work that he enjoys.  It's so important to find something you enjoy doing - it colours the rest of your life and what a relief it will be for him when he finds that again!

Fraggles - Hope your scan went well.  Regarding the Aminocentesis and CVS - they can detect chromosomal anomalies some of which are hereditary and some of which are not.  IF you have any questions, I found that the clinics are normally good places of info or of course there's googling - but you have to be careful with that   

AFM, I know I've been awol for a while but with the hospital visits to see the bubs and work I've been swamped.  I stopped working last Tuesday (though I have a few bits here and there to do) so it's been much better though still crazy.  My goal was to spend all day long with the bubs to help them to learn to feed better as their last task before going home was to breastfeed exclusively rather than through their naso gastric tube.  Something must have clicked at 35weeks as I was told Tuesday that Wed night would be my first night 'rooming in' ie looking after them for 72hrs straight in the hospital without their tubes.  --envision mad rush at home to get stuff ready   

Then they did so well (put on weight) that they told Friday morning that I could take them home and skip the last day - Super Yikes!  But that's what we did and it's been so wonderful to have them here!  Everything is going amazingly well - I'm even coping reasonably well with the sleep deprivation (outside of a few outbursts   )  Today we had our first visit from the NICU outreach person and they've gained over 100g each since Friday - which is fabbo!!!  Who would have thought that I'd be a milk queen given my more athletic look - you should see me now   my chest could pass for that on a lingerie ad.  Crazy what the body can do!

So Bert & Ernie are doing incredibly well and we're thrilled to have them home with us!

Take good care all - apologies to those I've missed - wishing you all a fantastic sunny Tuesday!
XXX
Calgary


----------



## Momito

Calgary, your lovely news warms my heart.  So glad that Bert and Ernie are speed-powering ahead!

Enjoy your basookas whilst you have them, although it must be very annoying that not much fits at the moment!  As for pre-maternity jeans...   is all I can say!

Still waiting for Mrs P...(32 days now)...and yes, I have tested about 5 times but unfortuantely nothing miraculous to report!  Just gotta be patient!

Lots of love to all you lovely chiquillas...give us your news as and when you can...

Momito
xxxxxx


----------



## Pipster1978

Hello me darlings!

Just a real quickie from my hospital bed (yikes!). .  . I'll explain in a minute. 

Songbird- didn't want to text you as you're on hols but don't worry 'bout me if you're reading this here- I'll live!!! Oh and have a fab time sweetheart.
 
Lady Sonia HRH - I hope the job hunting is going okay sweetheart. It's stressful but what an exciting opportunity too. I agree with Calgary that you'll be an asset to any school with the extras that you do! 

Tiara- are you on half term this week?I hope you're getting some you time. How're things with DH? Big hugs to you as ever my lovely.

Groovin- teething already? Clever bubba! I'm glad that you're enjoying being a mummy so much sweetie.

Calgary- ah! It's so lovely to hear Bert & Ernie are champions at Baby Weight Watchers in Reverse! And to have them home so soon is fabulous. Pre preg jeans?! Blimey! I can't see me ever fitting into mine unless they'll do a tummy tuck after the c-sec that they keep threatening!!! And as for your bubles, as Tiara calls them, enjoy!!! 

Love to Fraggles, Gia & Handy- hot mamas! I hope things are going smoothly for you all.

Momito- any sign of Mrs P?! I remember all too well the niggles inhad over the what ifs with the treatment: organising 2 clinics, sorting out flights for my sister, arranging 2 sets of meds, 2 lots of tests etc but it just somehow comes together. You're right though that you can't change things. Just try to break it down into little steps and you'll sail through. You have such a lovely nature, great humour & spirit and that really helps!

Paddy- how're things with you, DH and your parents? Really glad your dad is okay. You having a meltdown last week was probably just what you needed! Sometimes you just can't hold on any longer and need to let it all out. You're a very strong woman and a complete force to be reckoned with, I think. Glad that DH just let you do what you needed to do & was there to support. It's a shame about your donor but you will find another one & second time round will be perfect timing, I'm sure.      

Love to people I've inevitably missed- serious brain fuzz going on here.

Oh Sue! Hi! 

So, yesterday we had our weekly scan (this one was a blood flow one, not growth) and all looked great. I took my mum with me as she's staying at the moment. . . on an open return, bizarrely. . . Anyway, as i'd not really had very consistent midwife support with everything we've been dealing with, I'd managed to be put in contact with the loveliest midwife through a friend of a friend of a lady who I sing with & literally had a random conversation with one evening. Turns out that this random conversation may have saved my and Bumpy's lives: the midwife chatted and said she'd be there to support me for the rest of the pregnancy and delivery (be it a section or not). I then had my urine checked and it had 3 + for protein. . . really worrying. Then my BP was 180/104- blimey!! So cue monitoring, bloods, more wee samples, drugs, BP coming down (thank god), not a very good night's sleep as the lady in the next bay snores like a warthog and here I am: day 2 on the antenatal ward! Ooops! I also had the most wicked migrane that may have been caused by the BP meds but actually threw up twice this morning. Tell you what though, the care is first class and everyone has been so sweet. And, I can't help thinking: what if I'd not seen the lovely midwife for a check?

Although this has now officially become a hardcore pregnancy, I've certainly experienced the whole shebang, which is what I wanted to do. I wanted to be pregnant after all! And feeling Bumpy kick & wriggle is still the most magical feeling. I pray that they can keep me stable and don't have to deliver for a good few weeks. Work is now out of the question, although I'm on annual leave at the moment and I think I'll 'cash in' the rest of my leave to cover another fortnight before I officially start on maternity pay, which is where the fun begins as we can't pay the mortgage after September really! But, for now, it's lucky that DH isn't working as he can spend as much time as he wants with me and will hopefully be able to spend lots of time with Bumpy when Bumpy arrives too!   

Anyway. Apologies for the epic ramble. I should imagine I'll be back soon as I've now got a lot of time on my hands! School's out for summer and all that!

Thinking of you all,
Pipster & wriggly Bumpy xxx


----------



## victoria99

Pipster - what a fright you and DH must have gotten when the results came back.....thank goodness you met and saw that midwife! So happy to hear that Bumpy is moving and kicking about! 
Regarding your mortgage - definitely try not to let it stress you, though I know that that's easier said than done.

I did do some quick research and it seems that there might be some govt programs you can take advantage of: http://www.moneysavingexpert.com/mortgages/mortgage-arrears-help?utm_source=forum&utm_medium=clicks&utm_campaign=resourcebar or there's also the option to go to the bank and see if you can get it a 'vacation' from payment - we had 6 mos optional leave with our last one. You may also be able to go onto interest only payments, if you're not already, which I think could help reduce the monthly amount significantly.

Wishing the three of you my very best,
Calgary

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that fertilityfriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## tiara

well Calgary I have cried hun, I am so pleased for you and hubby, and my word so proud of you. and hoe bert & ernie have done so well. All is good in the world. millions of hugs my sweet.




Hey Pipster .celestine moment or what, getting this new mid wife...Oh hun, it will all be fine, and you are in the right place sweet( albeit for the warthog), well chat away hun, we are here, and yay babba is wriggling which is reat news. Oh I will PM you my number, been there with the mortgage, Calgary is right with her research.....so if you need any advice or anything...let me know.


HI Lady Sonia, how is the landscaping going? and the trainig?


Songbird bet your away at the mo, but hi.


Gia how are you?


GG hope you and babba are well?


Handy how is your pg going?think about yo hun.


Momtio we will have to a Mrs P dance, as a warm up for the follie dance.


Hey Mac are you still out there??


Hi fraggles, hope your well too.


AFM...I have been getting out more, socialising forcing myself too. trying to get some confidence back. Hubby is trying to be nice and thinks i wont leave?Maybe I wont I am so confused at the mo...but the spare room is my haven at the mo! Off to paint Mums house now(well my house) we are gonna try and sell it


Love you all


Tx  


Txxxxxx


----------



## Fraggles

Tiara 

Way to go good on you for getting out there. So nice to be building up your confidence whilst having fun which after the wringer you have been put through recently is what you need.

Lots of love

xxx


----------



## GIAToo

Hey Tiara - as Fraggles says, good for you getting out and about.  Keep all options open, that's what I say!    I'm ok thanks.

GIA Tooxxxx


----------



## GIAToo

Pipster - sorry I missed your post.      Take care hun and glad they are keeping an eye on you.  Regarding the mortgage - when I was unemployed I asked if I could have the 6 month holiday and they said I could only do that if I was employed!  They did say they could not a large percentage off payments for a while though so def worth investigating!
Gia Tooxx


----------



## Fraggles

Hey Gia how are things going with you?


----------



## H&amp;P

sorry I've been awol again, had DH in hospital (ruptured achilles tendon) and now manically trying to work and run round after him and keep the house in order.

Pipster - scary moments for you, but so pleased you are being well looked after.   

Calgary - your post made me go all misty eyed too (I'm blaming it on the hormones), so pleased you are all home and getting settled, sounds like you are doing amazingly well.   

Tiara - glad to hear you are getting out and about, there is definately no rush on making these huge decisions, you take your time and everything will become clear   

Gia - How many weeks are you now? Hope everything is going well and you are in the "blooming" phase.

GroovingGirl - I don't do Pizza either but couldn't let the ladies sneak away   

Paddy - How is your dad doing now he is home? Hope you are feeliong OK, does your clinic do the thing where once you are top of the list you stay top and can start as soon as you are ready?

Momito (why does that make me want a Mojito   ) - will you be flying off to NY when AF finally shows?

Sonia - I so regret stopping riding when I was younger, I used to love it, maybe one day i will be able to afford to start again.

Songbird - Hope your having a lovely holiday, where have you been?

Fraggles - Did I miss a post about how your scan went or have I lost the plot and you haven't had it yet (that's the problem with trying to catch up on about 2 weeks in one go   )


----------



## Momito

Hey girls...nice to see your news and some movement on here!  Been missing you all!   

Pipster...my goodness you and your DH are really having to face so many traumas in one go...sooooo glad that you met that wonderful midwife and that she spotted any trouble in time for it to be dealt with.  You sound calm...super amazing melocotoncito!  Great advice from the gals on here re: mortgages, do hope that you can sort something out to tide you over...can't believe that your maternity break is looming...doesn't time fly?!

Fraggles...how goes it with you?  And Gia?  And Handy?  And H&P...you didn't mention how you are getting on, bar flying around your poor old DH.

Sonia...you on half term?  Horse-riding, training for the marathon, digging up the garden or laying something down and job searching!  How is it all going?

Tiara...   to you sweets!  Glad that things are calmer on the home front.  As H&P says...you just take your time about mammouth decisions.

Songbird...can't blame you for not logging on and hope you are having a wonderful pre-tx holiday!

Well girls...Mrs P has finally showed up today...as soon as I told DH that we need to get to Seville early am for Friday, day 3 days bloods and scans...his headache started up.  Poor old sausage...he gets so stressed about it all, me going away...money...you name it...he stresses about it.  Told him not to be an SS (silly sausage) and gave him a nice dollop of homemade (by moi!) pistachio ice-cream!  Girls...I'm getting a dab hand at it (not so good for the waist line though.  Keep thinking about Calagry getting back into her pre-mat jeans as I put each creamy mouthful in my gob...).
Will see what the diagnosis is for next steps, then I guess I will have to start planning...

Big kisses to you all, and Sue and Mac Cook if you are out there!  Groovy and Calgary...give a big    from me to your beautiful boys.

Much love
Momito
xxxxxx


----------



## PaddyGirl

Hi there everyone!    

Sorry I've been AWOL too, it's a mad house round here now. This is just a quickie too as I just wanted to say hello and let you know that I'm still here reading away but I've not had a moment to sit and type anything. 

I'm hoping (fingers crossed!) that I'll have a little time to myself around lunchtime today so I'll come back and have a chat properly then. 

Sending you all lots of love and      in the meantime

Much love Paddy xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Songbird80

Sneaking on quickly whilst DF is in bed bedside me snoring away!

Pip - I can't believe you're in hospital... So glad you found this amazing midwife and my goodness so glad you're in good care. Do you know how long you're in for? Is it until bumpy is ready to come out and play? 
I'm back next Wednesday night but can come and see you thurs or fri.

Much love to all xx


----------



## Groovinggirl

Hi lovelies...it's been a bit busy on here.
Pipster darling, so so glad you met the midwife. My bp was a big high the night I had the little man and stayed high for some days afterwards. I'm glad you're being well looked after and I hope your dh's job and everything about your mortgage gets sorted.
Calgary, you sound super with Bert and Ernie. So glad they're home and doing well. It's amazing what mama's milk does for babies lol.
Momito, hope it all goes well with tx now that MrsP has showed up. Have you travelled yet?
Fraggles, how did the scan go?
Tiara, glad you're sounding so happy. I hope you and dh can work things out and you don't have to leave. I love happy endings 
Hoping and praying- hope dh is feeling better now. How're you?
Lady Sonia, how's everything going?
Sbird, hope you're enjoying your vacation.
Paddygirl, hope you're well.
Afm, doing ok. Will start writing again soon. I've lost almost 20kg since having bubs and I'm even slimmer than just before I got pregnant. BMI is within normal range and I'm feeling really good about myself. Hubby went to buy Wii fit since I can get out and about much to the gym and he wants us to be able to work out together..so I'm doing yoga and aerobics at home.
Hope everyone is good.


----------



## Momito

Ooooow Groovy...your DH is such a sweetheart!

Paddy...forgot to send you a big hug yesterday...so specially for you...  

Going up to Seville early tomorrow am for first scan and bloods to see what doc in NY has to say about it...will keep you posted (doing the distance monitoring thing for the moment...)

Momito
xxxxxx


----------



## Wraakgodin

Oh Pipster, I am sorry that you are going through all this, but on the other hand, if you hadn´t met that midwife then I dread to think what would have happened.  Sending you the hugest hug.  I am glad you are being well looked after.  

Do you have to use up your holiday?  I mean, you are in hospital, for whatever the reason, shouldn´t you be on sick leave?  I can understand about money worries, DH´s contract ends the end of this month and although he is sending half a dozen cv´s off per day he hasn´t found anything else yet.  

Tiara – sending you hugs as well.  The spare room isn´t a long term option, hun.  I have been there!  Hope the socialising brings you in contact with some great new people.

Momito – good luck!

Groovinggirl -  well done on getting back below your pre-preggie weight!  I will have to dust off my wii fit!

Hugs to all

Sue


----------



## Pipster1978

Dear girlie whirls,
Thanks for all of your lovely messages of support and great advice re mortgages and mat leave too. I gather that I probably could take this as sick leave until 36 weeks (doubtful I'll hold out that long) when, legally, I have to start mat leave.

Wishing masses of luck to you Momito- yay for Mrs P and hope Seville went well yesterday. . . or was it the day before?!

Lady Sonia- hope half term was good.

Tiara- thinking of you.

Calgary- thanks for the link- v helpful.

Songbird- thanks for your texts.

Just had tablet that has made me a bit squiffy again so checking back through messages is tricky for mushy brain so big hugs to everyone. 

For now, I ain't going anywhere. One Doctor has said I've not got the dreaded pre-e but gestational hypertension and 'tother has said that it is pre-e! Arrrrggghhh! So I'm now stuck here for the weekend at least having more urine and bloods done, although my BP has remained stable for over 24 hours now. They've also given me the first of two steroid shots to mature Bumpy's lungs just in case. . . I have to admit that that did upset me but I'm told it's a precautionary measure. I do know that if my symptoms take a turn for the worse then they'll deliver but I'm 30 weeks tomorrow. . .

18 months ago I was diagnosed with POF and never thought I'd be pregnant, 10 weeks ago we were told that our baby was too small and that we may need to consider a termination & now, 10 weeks on, here we still are. It's all about the odds, isn't it

Anyway, I'm being very well looked after and the staff are delightful. In a few minutes I'm heading along the corridor to the Birth Centre where my best friend had her baby last night! 9lb 2ozs! That's gotta have stung a bit!

Be back soon.
Much love,
Pipster & Bumpy xxx


----------



## Momito

Pipster...sorry for my ignorance but what is pre-e?  
I am so glad that you are being looked after so well, but boy have you been through the mill.  Your positive approach and take on everything will see you through.  As you say, you look back at the dark days of last year and here you are, nearly 30 weeks preggars!  I think about us sitting around that table at the Gourmet Pizza Place (as well as our absent friends H&P and Groovy), not even a year ago, and count how many babies are already here, those well on the way, those (hopefully) that have yet to make an apperance in any form and think Wow!  Look how far the gals have come!
And congrats to your best mate on the birth of her babs...boy or girl?  How lovely that you were nearby!  9lb 2ozs...ouch!  Hope she recovers fast.

AFM...went up to Seville yesterday morning.  What a delight they are at the IVI Sevilla.  Professional but laid back, friendly, informative, effective, had all my results by the time I got home.  Quite pricey but maybe you get what you pay for.  Anyway...so far so good...all my bloods are normal, FSH, LH, Progeseterone, Oestregen  (FSH 7.45 or summat!  What?  Last Nov it was 17!!!).  I wonder if they got me muddled up with someone else.  4 follies of decent size on the right ovary (the one that is usually asleep), a massive 15mm follicle on the left (might be a cyst).  But all in all, am feeling pretty chuffed.  The NY doc doesn't seem to be stimming me, has put me on progressively higher doses of oestregen until 15th June (had better look up what that means...), when he wants me to go for more bloods and scan.  They are talking of doing extraction and transfer in one go, so they don't want to thin the lining.  I sure hope I get that far.  But am astonished at my results...as I had really thought that the fat lady had sung as far as my OE were concerned.  Just shows how different every cycle is.

Sending everyone lots of love...and Pipster hope that developments are good for you over the weekend.          

Momito
xxxxxxx


----------



## Fraggles

Hi

I think pre-e is pre eclampsia - my mum had it with all of us and in that day she was more or less refined to bed for 6 months. I am pleased they are keeping any eye on you.

Momito wow what fantastic news I am very delighted for you.

AFM had a scan and first set of results back from chorionic villus sampling. Child healthy (hurrah) and no downs is presence which is a relief considering I used my old eggs and my age risk is 1:29. Also I am having a boy so any suggestions would be gratefully received as I have a long list of girls names I love but well boys names seem to be evading me.

Bittersweet week as had to take cat to the vet yesterday and they thought she had internal issues - liver, kidneys and they suggested putting her down. So very sad.

Lots of love 

xx


----------



## Guest

Helloooooooo!!!!!  I need to grovel and apologise for my slackness of late!  I've kinda switched off the past few weeks, but I think I needed the break.  


Looks like the past few weeks things have moved on here.....


Pips - fingers crossed little bumpy sticks for another couple of weeks.  It would do no harm to keep cooking a bit longer, however your health is important, especially if pre-e so please take care.  You're in the best possible place, glad they're taking care of you!!  


Cal - congrats that bert and ernie are home!! What a milestone!! And back in your jeans too!! I'm not even pregnant and can't squeeze into my usual jeans - been a hoover when it comes to food recently!! But well done you!!!  It must be such a weight off your mind knowing that your boys are home and safe!!


Songbird/Momito - who's next eh? the race is on!!!  Momito, me thinks it could be you as you're appointments are all ticking along quite quickly.  Well done on amazing follie count!!  There's life in the old eggs yet!!! You're icecream sounds delicious!! yum!!


Songbird - sorry to hear things have been up and down of late.  It's so hard not to let things get to you, especially working long hours.  Tx is so stressful but I found the buildup to tx the worst!! I hated the waiting around for aunt flo, waiting for appointments, waiting for waiting waiting.  Hopefully you'll be back from hols refreshed and ready for the next step in your life.     


Tiara - glad to hear you're getting out and about.  Keep positive and live life!!!! Love you hun!!  


Paddy - I'm also sorry to hear things are hectic at your end too!!!  Life will get better...it has to!!! Please stay positive and I'm only a call/text away!!  


Fraggles: great news on the scan!! Boys names? Hmmmm...me and DH talk about traditional names which can be shortened eg Johnathon, christopher, michael.  I quite like Irish names: shane, kieran  Sorry about the cat....they become such a part of the family.  We totally dote on ours!! I think they have become our child substitutes.  I am sorry to hear about your fur baby.  It's best not to let them suffer....   


H&P - Sorry to hear about DH!! How is he now?  And how are YOU!? Waistband getting tight yet?!


Gia - what's the latest with you....you've been as quiet as me.  How are you doing?


AFM: Not sure where to start.... Work? Long story but basically decided it was time to move on but there really is not alot out there that matches my salary.  I get a large management point to bump up the class teacher salary and there's not many vacancies.  The week before half term I had two interviews.  I really wanted the first job but unfortunately didn't get it.  The feedback was very positive but the head commented that I hadn't been on a middle managment course.  I then got cold feet about the 2nd interview coz the school is dire!!! I'm not desperate to leave, I think I needed to see what else was out there and to be honest, my school is lovely.  So....had a chat with my head who is happy to send me on any courses I want next year.


TX: not much to report.  I've been waiting for my referral to Mr Panay's Early Menopause clinic before we make any definate plans.  When we got the referral letter through it was from the IVF clinic which I found quite hard to take!!!  Spoke to my GP's office and told them he needed to amend the referral letter.  Good news today though, I have an appointment at the clinic in 2 weeks!! Hopefully I'l be in good hands and they can take into account the bigger picture of long term health, immediate health and next year DE.  


Garden: looks amazing!!!!  Proper little paradise!! But Pimms o'clock happens on a regular basis so my waistline is expanding at a rapid rate!! Not good when I have a bikini to wear in 10 weeks!!! EEEEEEEK!!  DH is currently building the shed - which is more of a log cabin so can be used all year round. We're gonna put an elliptical trainer and some weights up there so I can supplement my running with a bit of cross training.  


Running: don't mention this!! I have a 10km race in 5 weeks and can't run more than 2 miles!!  It's probably because I'm carrying an extra stone but to see slow progress is a bit demoralising. Still, I keep at it!!


Riding: trying to go every week to keep my spirits lifted!!  The forest where I go is beautiful and last week we went to the top of the hill which overlooked all of London - could see the dockland towers!!  Such a beautiful sight - felt like I was on top of the world! Good to be alive.  I think I've been hiding under a rock for most of the year but slowly I'm venturing out and liking what I see.  The Olympic White Water venue is now officially opened so a group of us are gonna ride the rapids in July!! Just need to book it!!  If anyone wants to join me then me know!!


I'm sure I've misssed someone so apologies if I have!! I'm also sorry I went AWOL! I guess sometimes we need a bit of space away from tx...but head is getting back in the zone again.  Much love to you all and thank you for thinking of me when I was away.


Love you all


Sonia
xxx


----------



## tiara

Ah Pip. you poor love....gosh so many hurdles, and you are being so upbeat. you definitely deserve a bravery award hun.... I am glad they are looking after you well.  I have everything crossed that bumpy can stay on board full term hun.... you are truly amazing hun.  


Momito that made me cry how you looked back at us lot last year all blabbing away and now we would need a mini creche when we meet up again. what a journey you girls have made..Hey Momito you will be next to add to the list of mums to be.   


Sonia...well done you for looking out of the box hun....and glad ya head is supporting ya. Listen you are so fit, you will be fine on the run...love the pimms in the garden hun. Early menopause is hard but see what the clinic say hun....love ya back!  


Fraggles...Wow what amazing news...a baby boy...Oooooo so many names....Charles? Bert? ERnie??I think you will know what to call him when he arrives, i think people suit their names. well done you hun.


Hi to all. you know who you are.


AFM, I had a major wobble last night when my best mates wife was rabbiting on and on about being pg, and how excited she is... It is the friend i was best man for last year...then hubby was his usual blunt un-supportive self.. so a poo time had by all... but today is calmer and i have done my hanging baskets...and eat my body weight in junk food.....




love ya all


Txxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Pipster1978

Hello again!

Momito- that is fantastic news about your FIVE follies. I'll do a wiggly dance from my bed!!! And your FSH levels too! Wow! Darn right it ain't over til the fat lady sings- I ain't singing yet!

Fraggles- yep. Pre-e is pre-eclampsia and it can spell real trouble as you know from your mum's experience but they've caught it quickly, which is the main thing. I'm so happy that your CVS went well but really sorry to hear about your poor puddy tat. Have you had him/ her for long?

Lady Sonia- you've been a busy bee! I'm so glad you've got an appointment lined up with Mr Panay- he & his team are fantastic (although I always joke with Songbird that I don't believe he exists as I've only ever been seen by colleagues of his.) Sit tight with that job of yours for now honey - the right thing will present itself at the right moment. Check out the courses offered by the NCSL:

http://www.nationalcollege.org.uk/index/professional-development/middle-leadership-development-programme.htm

And for later:

http://www.nationalcollege.org.uk/index/professional-development/leadershippathways.htm

And to help the volunteers: this post contains unconfirmed links which are not endorsed by fertility friends or summink like that!

Oh Tiara poppet- I'm not surprised you had a wobble. I just wish people would think a little and even if they don't know the whole story, at least read the 'okay, shuddup now, don't even go there' expressions on people's faces! I'm not surprised you had some junk food: I have two friends in such situations: one called Ben and the other, Jerry! Thinking of you heaps.

Much love to Gia, Calgary, Songbird, Handy, Groovin, Simone (if you're out there) Hoping & Praying and Sue and I just know i've missed someone so big hugs for you too.

They're now keeping me until Monday and the blood pressure drugs they have me on are knocking me for six- nearly fainted this morning and crash out so hard after each dose that I'm almost comatose when it's wake-up time! The good news though is that my BP is now pretty stable, pulse normal and traces on the baby's heartbeat are good. I have got a heap of protein in my urine though so I've done a 24 hour urine test (I shan't gross you out with the details) and should get results back tomorrow. Also waiting for another set of bloods to be interpreted by the doctor tomorrow. I'm hoping very much that there are no problems with my kidney and liver function as I could be in a fair bit of trouble if that's the case.

I've got a scan on Monday, which had already been booked before this all kicked off last Tuesday. The doctor has said that 3 things could happen (in order of preference):
1 I could be sent home as all's well
2 They could keep me in for more monitoring
3 They might have to deliver. . .

BUT I'll have made it to 30 weeks. Only a few hours to go.

We need your prayers girls please!

Bizarrely though I feel comforted being here: I'm in the safest place for my baby and I and I'm kind of enjoying not being able to do much as I'm not terribly good at that. I'm also enjoying the challenge that being in hospital has brought- a little perverse, I know, but it's a new experience and something I've always dreaded having to do but it's actually not too bad !

Anyway - more drugs to have in a minute then my nighttime shower and hopefully a better night's sleep. Trouble is, although the poor lady (who was quite sweet) who snores like a warthog was discharged on Thursday, there are now 2 newborns in my four-bed ward. I just hope they're sleepy wee things as I'm not getting nearly enough sleep!! At least seeing these gorgeous wee babbas is helping me keep my eye on the prize!

Lots of love,
Pipster & Bumpy xxx


----------



## Pipster1978

Sorry- was cutting and pasting and got a bit muddled there. I hope you can make sense of my post!
Xxx


----------



## Wraakgodin

Sending you my thoughts and prayers, Pipster.  I hope everything goes well on Monday.

Sue


----------



## Stretch

Pipster - Oh hunny what a rollercoaster! But you are right you are definitely in the right place for you and bumpy and don't worry about the steriods they are a precaution but if they do have to deliver they can make a huge difference    I hope that your blood pressure stays down and that you and bumpy get to rest and grow   

Tiara - Blimey talk about rubbing it in your face....what kind of a friend does that    Glad to hear you are getting on out there and building up some good old self-esteem....keep it up   

Momito - Wow    that's blinkin brilliant news hunny. Really hope you get a couple more whoppers and can harvest a lovely crop of eggies   

Sonia - OMG yes I would love to go white river rafting but have never done it before......do I need experience?

Fraggles - Yay that is such good news about your wee boy. Do you like new or traditional names? If you go onto the birth clubs link you will see at the top all our babies birthdays threads - it has lots of names which might give you some ideas   

Wraak - happy birthday sweetie - have you had a nice day?

big hi to everyone   

afm - jacob turns 2 on tuesday (how did my baby get to be 2!!!) so i am trying to bake him a tractor cake.......wish me luck....I am no delia!


----------



## Wraakgodin

Mac Cook said:


> Wraak - happy birthday sweetie - have you had a nice day?


Thanks Mac! My birthday is tomorrow! We are off to the zoo with Isabella and DSD if the rain holds off!

Sue


----------



## Stretch

Oops sorry Wraak....hope you have a lovely time at the zoo


----------



## Pipster1978

Happy Birthday Sue! Have a wonderful day.

Mac- thanks for your lovely words of support too xxx

Momito- get those Brazil nuts cracked open and get glugging the pineapple jucie: all good for thickening the lining! I'm so excited for you.

Love Pipster & Bumpy who are feeling better today as 7 hour's sleep (in a chunk of 5 hours and 2 hours has been had), Bumpy's heartbeat was clattering away on the doppler first thing AND (drum roll please) we've made it to 30 weeks! Whoo hoo! Now we aim for 35!

Lots of love,
Pipster xxx


----------



## Wraakgodin

Woooohoooooo!  Congrats on getting to the 30 week milestone, Pipster!  I hope the little one stays in there for a lot longer!  

Thanks for the birthday wishes - not sure if we are going to the zoo now.  I realised things weren´t necessarily going to go our way when a thunderstorm woke me up this morning!  It isn´t raining at the moment, but we will see what it is like just before we go.

Sue


----------



## Guest

Just a quick message for pips to say how proud I am of you. You're positive attitude is inspiring!! You really are an amazingly strong woman. I would be freeeeaaaked in your position. Good girl!! Stay strong!!!
I will check out those naughty links later. Thx for that. 

Mac no u don't need experience. We're thinking of chartering a raft for 16th July and will cost just under £50 if ur serious about coming pm me. Lots of people are interested but when it comes to booking start maki g excuses. So if needs be it'll be me & you!!! Have a think & let me know. 

Enjoy ur Sunday everyone. Report writing for me... Yuk!!

Love

Sonia


----------



## Momito

Happy Birthday Sue!           
Hope you make it to the zoo despite the thunderstoms (love 'em but best not to be out in them I guess!  We had a magnificent electric storm here a week ago and we stayed up till 3am to watch it...).  Hope you have a lovely day and get spoilt!   

Pipster...30 weeks...  Big Fat   !!!!  Hope that the fainting fits go away, but glad that other things are sorting themselves out.  I too have protein and blood in my urine but they have never found out why.  Very small traces and it might just be nothing more than a thin membrane...but that is something I have all the time.  Is this new for you?  No other symptoms other than that though.  But as it is all renal stuff something to be aware of.  Hope everything clears up soon...will dance for you too to get Bumpy to 35 weeks at the very least.  Am glad that you feel in safe hands.  How is DH?

Sonia, m'lady and Mac Cook...cor...a bit of rafting...sounds terrific!  Really hope that you get to go, sounds like a true adrenalin rush!
On the job front...sounds like you've made the right decision if the perfect opportunity  hasn't yet presented itself to you.  I find it a bit ridiculous that you didn't get the first job just because you hadn't been on a course...something that would be soooo easy to sort out!  But glad that your current Head is supporting you to get it under your belt.  And Pimms o'clock...glad that you are enjoying all that toil you put into the garden.

Fraggles...boys names...why don't you get one of those books to give you some inspiration?  Just open a page and then put your finger on a name (a bit like pin the donkey) and make do with that?  Ha ha ha ha ha!  Imagine what you might end up with!  So glad that everything is going well with the pregnancy and that your little boy is well on his way.   

Tiara hun...you know my thoughts but glad that things have become a bit calmer.  It is all just so upsetting.    We must get you out here so you can indulge in some of this homemade ice-cream!  Have done vanilla, then creamy chocolate, pistachio going around now and then it will be Strawberry Eton Mess thingy!  DH loves his ice-cream but am trying to have small portions (fat chance!  Fat being the operative word.  I had no idea how much cream goes into ice-cream...doh!).

Well we'll see how things go on the follie front...I am not actually being stimmed it would seem, I'm just on increasing oestregen...I am guessing that this will hold off ovulation to let them grow...  I think I had better ask and find out!  I was expecting to take clomid or go on the pill so this new protocol is all new to me.  And no monitoring till the 15th...yikes!

Love to all you groovy girls...and to the babbas...

Momito
xxxxxx


----------



## tiara

Happy Belated birthday sue     




Pipster hope you and bumpy are doing well  




Hi to you all




Txxxxxxxxxxxxx




P.S Yay Mac welcome back/home...hope ya ok?


----------



## handy1

Hello girls

Pipster .... Hope everything is ok today at your scan.  You have been through the mill and you are always positive.  30 weeks is a big milestone and the bumpy will be fine and you and him are very well looked after. 
I will be thinking of you both. 

I have to rush ready for work. Hello to everyone and happy birthday Sue. 

I will write personals latter. 

Handyxxxc


----------



## Songbird80

Hi gals!

Pip - hope the scan has gone well today? So amazing that you're 30 weeks! Flipping fantastic in fact! So proud of you angel xx

Momito - way to go on those results and follies!! Yay, i have a very good feeling about this cycle! I'll dig my dancing shoes out and start warming up 

Fraggles - a little chap hey! How exciting! So pleased all the test results came back clear - must be very reassuring.

Tiara - argh those moments with insensitive friends are so tough. It's just impossible not to feel upset. But - I do believe in my heart of hearts that your time wil come xx

Sue - happy birthday to you!! 

Lady Son and Mac - you adrenalin junkies you! I did White water rafting and a sky dive a few years back (I'm a complete blouse when it comes to water, heights and flying!) and both were bloody petrifying but so exhilarating! Do it, do it!!

Sonia - I know that feeling of just needing to put pof / tx in a box for a while - I think that's the beauty of this thread that we are all here supporting each other but equally there is no pressure to have to post everyday if you don't feel like it. Is your apt at queen charlottes? As pip says, mr p and his team are wonderful but don't be alarmed by the rude receptionists!

Handy - how are you my lovely? You must be nearing your due date now?

Hi and hugs to everyone else - gg, Gia, cal, H&P Nd anyone else I've missed!

Afm - still on holiday in portugal, have had the most amazing time just sunbathing, reading, chatting and generally relaxing  this break was exactly what I needed to just switch off for a while. We fly back on wednesday and I'm starting to feel a bit anxious about going back to work after 2 months off, and tx but I'm going to try and be positive on all fronts! Have any of you heard of cosmic ordering? Well my best buddy is v spiritual and a few years back went through a series of traumatic events - after which she decided to write her cosmic order to the universe ... And within a year everything she wished for she now has. So I though what the hell let's give it a go so I brought a couple of notebooks and pens yesterday and dragged DF down to a quiet spot at the Marina at sunset to write our cosmic orders  First you write everything you are grateful for, then you write your wish list. It took us about an hour each (strictly no peaking at each others lists) and I tell you what, it was so cathartic! I really do know exactly what i want in life. The key thing is that you have to believe you deserve what you're wishing for and this, is where I realise inam coming up short. For some reason, I have this crazy notion/doubt that I don't really deserve everything I'm wishing for. I don't know where it's coming from but I think it's actually really holding me back. So today I'm going to list out everything I've done that makes me a good person so I can try and get a better sense of self worth! Il let you know how it goes 

Anyway - hoping mrs p has visited my sis today as planned so that she can join me on the pill for the 2 week sync stage! Then let the stimming begin!!!! 

Big love to you all from a cosmically aware songbird xx


----------



## tiara

AH Sbird, i agree with the cosmic ordereinfg but i feel you have hit the nail on the head...i too hold back, not feeling truly worthy. but you my darlik...are mega and a wonderful gal...and deserve only the best my sweet. so i believe it will come....

Enjoy the rest of ya hols...

Pipster thinking of you..

Hi Handy, hope ya doing well too.

hugs to all   

Txxx


----------



## Momito

...all I can say my Cosmic WundaGals...is that you deserve only the best of everything.  So there!       

Pips...how is it going?

Handy...all ok with you?  See you are back at work.

Lots of cosmic kisses
Momito
xxxxxxx


----------



## Wraakgodin

Thanks for the birthday wishes!  We did go to the zoo, when we got there it was 29 degrees and sunny - so much for the forecast!!    The rain held off until about 4pm when we just dashed to the restaurant and had a lovely meal.  Went home and then spent the rest of the day on the phone to various friends and family!  

Just popped in to check on Pipster and Momito                           

Songbird – glad you are having a lovely holiday and recharging those batteries.  I found your post very interesting.  That is something that I might consider doing.  Hope your sis´s visitor turned up today!   


Hugs to all

Sue


----------



## Guest

Sue a very belated www.happybirthday.com. Lol!!!! Sorry - couldn't resist!! What colour disclaimer do I get??!!! Lol!!!

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that fertilityfriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites, or the evilness of certain members!


----------



## Pipster1978

Hi lovelies,
Thanks for your unfailing support- it really helps to be able to read messages of encouragement when I'm in what can only be described as a bit of a pickle. I have to stay in hospital until delivery which, on balance, is actually the safest thing for me and Bumpy. Now, whilst I don't want to be here forever, I do want to keep going until 35 weeks!

Scan this morning was pretty positive-baby has grown & is still following own curve and has gained a little weight so is now about 1lb 10oz- a complete tiddler but I'm in the hospital that has the biggest and allegedly best NICU in the whole of the UK so that's lucky.

I know I'll be alright. The good thing is that my bloods are still good so my kidneys & liver are okay for now. Phew!

Sorry no chance for persos just now but hooked up for 3rd go on baby monitor - Radio Bumpy! Then more drugs (including the one I inject myself-we all know a song about that, don't we?) shower then bed. . .with a newborn opposite. . .

Cosmicsongbird- you're onto a winner, I reckon. There is much to be grateful for & much to hope and dream for in life and we all deserve our wishes to come true.

Much love & persos soon,
Pipster & Bumpy xxx


----------



## tiara

AH pipster, this we will see as a positive, them keeping you in, it will make sure you and bumpy are well. And now we will be visisting nearly everyday(virtually) of course to keep you co.
I am glad bloods are good, cant they give you your own room, do they not know that you are the wonderful Pipster and deserve only the best?


Chat soon sweet. 


Sue glad the zoo was fun, I love going to the zoo....I am a big kid at heart!




Lady Sonia,,, Hi  sending ya hugs..




Txxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## GIAToo

Pipster - take care and well done for being so positive at this very difficult time     
GIA Tooxx


----------



## Wraakgodin

Oh Lady S, you are a little devil!!!    

Pipster – sending you a top up of hugs.  I am glad you are being well looked after that, you know it is the best place for you and LO.  Fantastic that you are in such a good hospital.  

Sue


----------



## Stretch

pipster - well done sweetie - the best things do come in small packages - keep resting and i hope you get some sleep xxx


----------



## Momito

Pipster - hope you and Bumpy are comfy and being well looked after...       

Momito
xxxxxx


----------



## Pipster1978

Morning girlies,

Lady Sonia- that was a cheeky move you pulled! Watch the volunteers don't enforce a ban!!!

Sue- thanks for the lovely hugs you keep sending- they really help.

Tiara- you're right: this experience has to be seen as a positive and, you know me, I'm throwing myself into the experience with great gusto, determined to make the best of things. So far, I'm managing. How're you poppet?

Gia- thanks for your support. How're things with you going? Well, I hope.

Momito- I drool at the thought of your homemade icecream, especially the pistacio! Is it possible to Fed-ex frozen consignments How're things going tx-wise? I'm glad that they're not playing around with the pill etc with you- sounds as if you're already good to go on the folly front.

Mac- I don't generally deal with small packages (fnar, fnar) but you're right: it won't matter. It becomes more about gestation time now than weight anyway. . .35 weeks here I come!

Much love to everybody on here- fluffy, fluffy head I'm afraid!

Well, yesterday was fabulous: I was moved into a room of my own with a better view (not of Wormwood Scrubs), an en-suite bathroom with the most fantastic power shower and a TV!!!! Whoo hoo! It's made such a difference and has also made me feel that the medical team believe that I will be here for some time. 

DH and I saw the doctor yesterday who said that my bloodwork has remained clear (phew) and, when I asked her had she seen women like me who'd managed to hang on for a good few weeks prior to delivery, she nodded enthusiastically and said "Oh yes!". 

So please, please send all the positive thoughts you can possibly muster that Bumpy and I hold on until Sunday 10th July or later!

Back soon lovelies. Have a great day everyone,
Pipster & Bumpy xxx


----------



## Wraakgodin

Glad everything is going well and the doc is pleased with your progress. Just think of it as a luxury hotel!! Perhaps you can get a manicure and pedicure as well!!! 

Sue


----------



## Momito

What a great idea Sue!  Pipster...enjoy the plumped up cushions, power shower etc and hopefully Bumpy will receive all the benefits.  Glad you have a better view!

AFM...head all over the place, after having given me next Weds as my next scanning date and assuring me that I won't ovulate before then, after me prodding about enquiring about my odd protocol...suddenly they start to say they want me there by this Friday/Saturday!  What??!!  So after a 10:30pm telephone conversation last night, have arranged for another scan this am in Sevilla so that they have a clearer picture (why they didn't ask me to do this in the first place...gggrrr).  I have the feeling there has been a bit of a muddle over the purpose of this tx...sure hope my follies are still there (although surpressed because of the estrace...I think they had it in their heads that this was a transfer cycle...whilst I want extraction and maximum follies....).

Will keep you posted.

Momito
xxxxxx


----------



## Songbird80

Oh Momito what a hoo-ha. It's so frustrating not to be able to just trust a clinic has everything in hand. I'm at the lister and whilst they're pretty good in the main, I've still had a few moments where they've told me to do something to which I've responded 'are you sure??' to which they've changed their minds! Well hugest luck for Friday! Are you have icsi?

Pip - hurrah to your upgrade! Seriously on the mani/pedi front I wonder if that could be arranged!!

Flying back tonight.. :-( but ready to take on the world  
Oh and mrs P arrived for my Sis yesterday so we are officially bing 'synched' as we spk. Eeeeek!

Big love xxx


----------



## Wraakgodin

oooh, good luck Songbird!!!

Sue


----------



## tiara

Ah momito....you poor thing, keep double checking the clinic have your notes understood 100%, you don't need the stress of flights and things if they mess you about....Hmmmmmm...oh well the positive is( and we always look for positives) is that you are well on your way to getting tx and eggs and transfer the LOT!  thinking of you loads my sweet. lety us know how you get on.  

Pipster, get you an en suite...well done , and i have everything crossed for bumpy to hang on and grow and be be perforct and you have a pain free delivery the lot....you are so in the right place hun... 
try and enjoy the rest before bumpy arrives...  

Hi to all you lot...  

Txx


----------



## victoria99

Oh Momito - thank goodness you're on top of everything and can keep your clinic straight.   How aggravating for you to have to deal with all this now.  However, I have a feeling it's going to work out well in the long run   so definitely keep your spirits up and continue to be your normal vigilant self!!!    

Songbird, all the best for the flight back and returning to work.  You've got some exciting times ahead with your sister!  Whoooeeee!!!!

All my best to everyone,
Calgary


----------



## Momito

Songbird...how exciting that thing are now in flow (no pun intended...sorry!).  Your time has finally come.   

AFM...I don´t think my time has come along after all.  My FSH has jumped up to 29.6, my follies are looking small (3 on the right now, 2 on the left, one of them we think is a cyst), I´ve sent a stinky email to the clinic, unfortuantely the protocol came throught at the same time...but at midnight!  DH and I are so anxious and tense.  They´ve confirmed that they thought this was a transfer cycle, thinking about it I can see how this came about, but clearly we have been thinking along parallel tracks.  So they are looking at a natural cycle, extraction and transfer.  But they are not so sure this is going to be a good cycle for me, due to the sky high FSH.  Am due to have another scan on Monday, here, not going anywhere yet.  I feel a bit in a quandry.  Should I just take the hint and accept that going with my OE is over?  Should I pursue this cycle?  Should I abandon this cycle and wait for next month?  Should I just go to transfer with the frosite....we are both feeling completely exhausted with all the to-ing and fro-ing, the are we aren´t we...just don´t want to chuck good money after bad.  I guess I have a few days to mull it over but man alive!  This is too stressful!

Sorry for the me post.  Now I have to be nice to customers and I don´t feel like it at all!    Hopefully thinking about something else will calm me down a bit...

Pipster...hope things continue to be under control and that you are enjoying your posh suite!  Can DH stay over with you?

Love to all

Momito
xxxxxx


----------



## GIAToo

Momito- what a horrible situation to be in     Can you carry on with this cycle and have the frostie transferred?  What is your lining like?
Seems there is a lot to think about and decisions to be made, which is what I always found the hardest times, always felt much better once I had made a decision.  But moving to DE is huge, I think I rushed into it even though I had been thinking about it for over a year! It has taken me a while to come to terms with it during this pregnancy.  I get the impression that you have not seriously considered it yet (I could be wrong), so I would just say don't rush.  

Take care    

Songbird - good luck with your cycle     

GIA Tooxxx


----------



## tiara

Ah momito you poor thing...gosh it is a dilemma, and you must both be in a whirlwind...If it was me, and I felt time is playing tricks on me, I would go for it, But in my case i would be lucky to get a sniff of a follie, so maybe i am biased. But you have frostie has back up, so it could be a win win situation. But can the Hope clinic advise you both and be honest now the reality of the mix up is clear? Take a few days thinking of nothing if you can, and your instincts will guide you hun...
You are truly inspirational and a wonderful girl. But I agree with GIA, Deal with this info first, and take your time over DE for me it is something I am still unclear about and I think you need to be clear and 100% on the next step...you are so special and you deserve the best treatment hun..  .sending you lots of hugs  


Txxxxxxxxxxxx




Hi GIA, Hope your well, and Ickle one is doing well.


----------



## Pipster1978

Oh Momito darling that sucks! I cannot believe that the clinic has made this mistake - I think you should be entitled to some kind of compensation as this is unacceptable. 

Now, I may have got this wrong, but thought that FSH was only an accurate indicator if taken on Day 3 of a cycle as my understanding is that it increases during the cycle as the follicles are being stimulated?! I may have got this wrong though. Have they measured your oestrogen levels? This can indicate (I think) how the follies are responding in terms of what they're pumping out. But you probably know all this. 

Is it too late for you to start stimming so you can work with what's already there? 

I really feel for you and DH and the quandry you must be in right now. This is flippin' hard enough without the added pressure of people making mistakes and forcing you into making decisions you didn't want to have to make! Grrrrrr. I'm cross. Very cross indeed (but quietly cross so as not to raise my BP!) Wish I could give you a big hug right now. Hang on in there- the answers will come to you and never apologise for a 'me post'- that, my lovely, is exactly why we're all here.

Afm- I'm still here. Night number ten tonight and babba still inside! If anyone's interested, I'm keeping my journal updated so I won't repeat myself here. Thanks for your continued support though ladies- you're all rather wonderful!

Much love to everyone. 

Mwah xxx


----------



## Pipster1978

Hey Tiara & GIA- think you posted just as I was typing. How're you both? Xxx


----------



## Momito

Oh girls you are such sweethearts.  Pipster...night no 10...you must be wondering what home looks like!  Wish I could come and see you!
Gia I´m sorry if you´ve been finding things tough.  I´ve been wondering how you are and hoping and praying that you are well.   I think it must be much harder not having someone there telling you´ve done the right thing and to reassure you if have niggly little doubts.  I think of you a lot and think I am the berk for keeping on trying to squeeze another egg out.  You are now well on your way to being a mummy and I´m still going around in circles.  It is a blessing, whatever recourse we have to take (so long as it´s legal n all that!).

I think I am going to see what happens on Monday.  If things don´t look good, think I will go and get Mr Frostie anyway, so long as my lining is ok.  If things look ok, I will go for extraction and transfer.  I guess I just wanted to have more than one embie so that I could just keep going until I strike gold.  But don´t think it will be that way now.  DH and I are in tune on next steps if things don´t work out at the New Hope...it will be DE for us.  We want a family and if my old eggs are a no go then we are grateful to have DE as our next chance.  We also feel that financially we can´t keep on flogging a dead horse.  Everything is constantly on hold as all our savings are poured into treatments, and we don´t seem able to move on with any part of our life.

Pips...on the FSH, you are right in that it does rise during the month, but my levels are way too high!  Typical for a low AMHer I understand.  Progesterone is a bit down for the time of month but everything else looks to be in the right bracket, and of course am on the estrace anyway.  

You are right about having some space...just being in the shop, and being able to rant to you lot, has helped!  So thank you for listening.

Much love
Momito
xxxxxx


----------



## Guest

Momito - big hugs.  Sleep on it & do what's right for you. You still have a frostie so oe is still an option. 

Pips - well done bumpy still hanging in there. Def look into a mobile beautician to get urself pampered. Although u may not be allowed nail polish in hospital so do check. Which hospital u at?

Sorry so short. Cat been back at vets with a suspected stroke. But robbie being robbie he's a fighter & all is ok for now....so I've been dashing out of work when kids leave & not setting up for next day which makes the day so hectic!!!  Plus writing reports in evening.  I'm shattered!!! 

Love to all

Sonia
Xxx


----------



## Momito

Sonia m´lady...give Robbie a little cuddle from me...     
Hope he recuperates soon...Bet you are glad it is Friday tomorrow.

Momito
xxxxxx


----------



## Pipster1978

Oh no- poor Robster! I hope he's okay as I know he's had a tough time. On the subject of reports, I have 3 words for you, lady Sonia: cut and paste!!! I remember how laborious a task report-writing is & don't envy you! I'm going to see if I can get someone here to do a pedicure and a pregnancy massage. I've already had DH being in my nailpolishes & remover etc- I bought a set in December that's especially for pregnant & breastfeeding women. To do a mini pedi tomorrow will be the task of the day. (I have to have one 'major' activity each day to provide a focal point). 

GIA- sorry honey. I didn't pick up earlier on how you're feeling. If I'm honest, I've had moments when unwanted thoughts have crossed my mind: three days ago when I was still in a 4-bed room, I could hear people visiting the new babies and saying things to the parent (s) like "he looks so like you" etc and I felt kind of wistful. Bizarrely though, because this pregnancy has been such a challenge, each new thing that I've had to get my head around has almost negated the previous worry. If you ever want to talk then you have my number sweetheart. Please just call!

Love to everyone 
Pipster & Bumpy xxx


----------



## Songbird80

Hello lovelies

Back in blighty and just catching up on the last few days...

Momito - I'm sorry you've had such a bloody nightmare. I see you're going to wait until Monday and then either carry on and try to extract or have the embie transferred. Good plan I think.... You're in full-swing now anyway so I think you should carry on and the frostie transfer is your back up. You're psyched up for it so think you should strike whilst the irons on. Agree with the others re DE... Instinctually you must have wanted to keep trying OE so you mustn't think badly of that - we all have different instincts and it's so important that we follow them (I knew with an amh less than 1, consecutive high fsh's and no response to my OE cycle, my days were numbered). 

DE is a wonderful option to have in the back of your mind should you not get the outcome you want on this cycle. But - for now, you've still got a great chance so let's do some wild follie dancing this weekend and get this show on the road!

Pip - good seeing you yesterday, I'll pop by again soon xx

Gia - thanks for the well wishes! You must have a lovely tummy growing there now? Have you joined the DCN? I'm a member and there seems to be lots of support.  

Hi to everyone else!

Afm - got back about 1am thurs morning and DF and I freaked out at the state of our flat (in comparison to our friends beautifully spacious/empty holiday house) so we spent 12 hours on thurs clearing loads of junk out and boy what a difference!! We got rid of a whole car load at the rubbish tip and now have a de cluttered airy (albeit still tiny) flat! Result!

Back to work Monday - feel a bit anxious but going to try and view it as a needed distraction from tx. I spend a lot of time - usually early morning lying in bed - procrastinating and speculating about what's going to happen... How many eggs? How many embies? Day 3 transfer or will we get to blast? Bfp or bfn? Arghh... I just want to speed things along and fast forward to otd!!! But must be patient... I think I've been patient for a year and a half and now I'm chomping at the bit to just do this!!

Enough fretting!

Bon weekend one and all xx


----------



## GIAToo

I would like to say some things and be  honest.  Yes, DE IS a wonderful option, but it is not an easy one and  I have been struggling terribly with it.  Maybe it is easier if you  are using a donor you are genetically linked with?  Maybe it is  easier if you have a loving DH or partner and you know that at least  half your child is going to be part of him?  I will never know the  answer to those questions, but for me, it has been soooooo hard and  not until I was 19 weeks (i.e. when I started to feel the baby move)  did I think of it as MY baby.  Whenever people congratulated me on  being pregnant, I felt like I was being a fraud.  To me they were  congratulating me on having a child “of my own” and it wasn't my  own! That's just how I felt.  I felt so low for the first 19 weeks  and terrified about how I would feel when the baby was born,  especially if it looked nothing like me. Oh my logical brain  constantly told me that even if I'd used my OE then it may not look  anything like me, but my heart was still catching up.  I felt envious  of anyone who had used DE and seemed perfectly ok with it.  I felt  envious (still do a little bit) of anyone who had the resources and  emotional capacity to keep trying with their own eggs and terribly  envious of anyone my age who had managed to get pregnant with their  OE (still do a little bit).

  
However, the minute I started to feel  the baby move, it made it real that there was a BABY in there and  without me it would never have got to BABY status, i.e. it would have  remained an embryo.  Only now do I believe there are actually two of  us here and that this is MY baby.  I feel like I always do when I  first fall in love, I want to go to bed early so I can be alone with  my baby and thoughts of my baby.  I love this baby so much that I  feel guilty about all the things I have said above.

  
I haven't felt able to express any of  this before as I was so scared that my feelings would never change  which is why I've been quiet on this thread where we are all at very  different stages of our IF journeys.  But I cannot believe that I am  the only woman going through all this who has ever had all these  thoughts and feelings, so I'm just being honest.

  
So as I say, DE is a wonderful option,  but not one to be rushed into.

  
And maybe people's hearts always take a  little time to catch up with their brains, who knows?  Maybe it is  just me?

  
I hope you don't mind me off loading  onto you all and I DO know how lucky I am to be pregnant at all and I  really hope I haven't offended anyone in any way, shape or form!!!

  
Lots of love
GIA Tooxxxx


----------



## Momito

Hello everyone.  Hope no one minds but this is for Gia...

Gia...I can completely understand all those feelings you've been through  , and no, you are not alone.  I've read those doubts from others too, have had them a good deal myself (someone from Reprofit found it v hard to handle once she got preggars too).  And it is hard when people congratulate you and you want everything to be like in a "normal" pregnancy but at the same you've had to climb mountains to get there and go about it in an extra-ordinary way, but pretend that isn't the case.  It is a lot of strain.  That is when I wish I had kept my big trap shut, as I feel now that people will be wondering and speculating forever about the origins of any children we have, giving their insightful (not) opinions.  All we want to be is a family.  
Don't feel guilty about any of those feelings, it is just your way of letting go of what you once hoped for, a sort of mourning.  It is natural I think and healthy, even though so painful, as you are working through a sense of loss into a sense of gain.  And you are right, your bubba wouldn't be there if it weren't for you.  Which makes him or her every bit yours.  We say the same thing.  Without us, without our commitment, desire and love, our future babs wouldn't be there either, (even though we are not there yet).  The struggle just makes all of us love even harder.

Gia, I think you are right when you say going ahead with DE isn't always an easy decision.  When the donor is a close relative, it is still family, and the make up is as close as it could ever be.  When it is annonymous, it does leave a lot of unanswered questions, and when the idea was first introduced to us we both rejected it outright.  Just couldn't get our heads around it at all.  I've slowly come around to it as I see others so joyous in their decision, but I also think our bods begin to make the decision for us too when they just don't respond as we want.  The IVI Sevilla clinic does offer counselling before going ahead, but then they charge 7.5k!  But if we go down that route, wherever we go, we may try to take some counselling in advance just so that we can air any of our doubts and fears and get straight before setting out.  From a clinical perspective, DE is just seen as a solution to a problem, but there is just so much more going on, in our heads and hearts.

Am glad that bubba is moving about and making it feel more like the 2 of you now.  Don't be afraid to voice your thoughts and feelings, although I know it is hard sometimes, as we try to be ever-optimistic and up-beat.  It just isn't always possible.  We don't live in a picture book after all.

Lots of love to you...and we are here for you.
Momito
xxxxxxx


----------



## Stretch

Gia - I know having read other posts that you are definitely not alone in your thoughts and that there will be many more people who feel like that but just cant/don't voice it. I wouldn't dream of putting this on a TTC thread but I can assure you that even when you are pregnant with your own eggs alot of people (like me) panic and feel un-natural too, I think its because we have focussed for so long on the getting pregnant bit that the realisation of actually being pregnant can throw you. I constantly wobbled- thinking that maybe the reason why i couldn't have kids was that I would be a rubbish mum or that i wouldn't enjoy being a mum or that i wouldn't bond etc so please don't feel guilty or alone. I am really glad that you feel connected now   

Momito - Oh sweetie what a blimin nightmare!   If I had a frostie left I think i would use that first before looking at DE, just because otherwise I think I would always wonder but obviously that's a heart thing and not looking at the financial bigger picture. Whatever you decide to do it will be for the best


----------



## Songbird80

Gia - honesty is what it's all about so don't feel bad about your post. I'm so glad that your feelings have got better since feeling bubba move. I can imagine the connection you must be forming and no doubt it will get stronger and stronger week on week. I really appreciate you sharing your emotions, I think so many people probably keep a lot in and I think its so important to know the realities of how different people feel. This just ain't plain sailing and I don't think anyone should go into something like this blindly thinking was they get a bfp, it's all done and dusted. 

I've asked myself a few times whether my 'mission' to get pregnant is outweighing my rationale brain and whether once I see a bfp I'll freak out about the fact I'm using DE. I'm absolutely petrified that if it doesn't work with my Sis I'll have to think about an anonymous donor - so many fears, considerations that it's mind numbing. Will my child feel weird and different, will they hate us, is this fundamentally the wrong thing to do?? But (and call me a geek but writing my cosmic order helped me with this) I have the most overwhelming need to be pregnant, to be a mother and to create a family and i just believe that whatever happens, we will make this work. I will be the best mother i can possibly be. In this day and age there is no such thing as a 'normal' family so somehow (and I hope this doesn't sound naive) we can try and embrace the uniqueness of it all one day. Who knows....

I completely agree that DE is a huge step. Like Momito, when I was initially told about DE as an option I said point blankly that I couldn't ever do it. And then the goal posts moved bit by bit and I just became utterly thankful that it is even an option. My biggest concern at the moment lies with how the child might feel, not me. But its all an unknown part of this journey I suppose and one that nobody has the answers to.  

Momito - we have had quite a bit of counselling at the lister, on our own as a couple and with my sister and brother in law. For us - we do a LOT of talking as a family anyway so we had covered a lot of the ground already but I think it's definately a good idea to talk it through with someone.

I've just re-read my post and it feels like I'm off loading - I've just had a pretty hard day at DF family BBQ with heaps of kids and feel a bit flat myself tonight.

Mac cook - I've just seem your message as I was about to post and your words are so reassuring... I have often asked myself whether I should just take my pof as I sign that I'm not meant to have kids as I'll be a terrible mother... Argh.. How the mind can play tricks!

Songbird x

Xxx


----------



## Momito

...I don't know much but I do know this...you either already are or will be fantastic mums. You are such a good group of people, every single one of you, an inspiration, thoughtful and caring, a solid rock (_get the violins out now....)_ and I am honoured to know you all, either in person or virtually. I don't think I could have got through the past year and a half without your support, wonderful people. So try not to don't doubt yourselves, although we are all allowed a bit of a wobble and a wibble....     

As Gia said...hearts and heads don't always walk in tandem.

Lots of       
Momito
xxxxxx

(Mac Cook...if all goes pear shape will defintely have a re-union with Mr or Miss Frostie)


----------



## tiara

Hi ladies....Ah Gia, I think your brilliant sharing your thoughts, as for me I too ruled it out and still do for now, only cos of my marriage and stuff. But the goal posts do change and your instincts were to go for it, so that has to be right! and I think you gals are so right, DE is not a prescription to cure something, It is a way of life and your role as a mummy, and that has to be miraculous. But the decision comes at different stages on this IF journey...For me I really want to foster, but i need to get my life in order to do so.... I have realised probably I am not that bothered about being pg or giving birth, I just want a family...so watch this space!!!! And GIA we are a ganag and you have to realise we all bonded so much, we are here for you whatever or whereever you are in life!




Mac My darlink! You are a super mummie, it is sad that the IF journey taints the outcome, but I hope now you feel confident as mummy!  Hope ya new job is going well hun.


Momito...Your last post made me cry... I think how us lot have bonded virtually is amazing, and I am sure fortie is the best option, But the DE journey will need to be re-looked at and will come with whole load of new questions, so counselling sounds good. You wise woman you...




SBird, Glad your home safe and sound...Oh I know that feeling of returning to work, and the anticipation...but you look after yourself and try not to take too much on first week back!!! It is exciting this part of the journey for you and your family hun, and no your not naive, it will all work out hun..


Pipster how ya baring up hun...


Oh lady SOnia...I am cutting and pasting reports like a mad women!!!


Hi Fraggles,


Calgary, Hope your getting some sleep.....how are the babbas....??




Handy how is it all going...


Love you all and I echo Momitos last post....Thank you for being my true friends!!!


Txxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Pipster1978

GIA sweetheart- I really admire your honesty. And if you can't be honest here with what I think is the most open, supportive and strong group of ladies I've ever had the privilige to meet, then where can you be honest? 

From having spoken to many other women who are mummies (naturally conceived or conceived through tx including OE and DE) it seems that all women have similar fears but for different reasons. Will I love my baby?Will we bond? The list is endless. Yes, we possibly have tricky things ahead: how will our children react (if we choose to tell) to knowing how they came to be? Perhaps they'll be way cooler with it than we are or perhaps it will cause some rows?

 I also think that once us girls finally do fall pregnant (and I appreciate how lucky I was to become pregnant at the first go) well, we're already exhausted and feeling rather fragile and vulnerable and this doesn't help either. I think I was very lucky too in that when I tried that OE cycle where I produced nothing I felt that I was given a definitive 'answer' as to what to do next. It was devastating and I had to grieve my lost eggs (I don't think this is something I will ever truly reconcile) but I then felt I could approach my sister's offer with a clear head. Having family donate did make it easier and I know how fortunate I've been with this, too.

But, for all of us on here, our routes to pregnancy are not easy ones and you must keep talking and keep being as brave as you are, sweet GIA, for you are extremely strong and brave and by 'strong and brave' I mean keep exploring your feelings and using here as an outlet.

I'm glad that now you've felt your little babba move you're feeling more settled about things - I think many women, regardless of how they conceived, feel much the same.

I think, above all, the best decisions we make in life, the ones we know in our hearts are best, aren't necessarily the easiest decisions and our heads do take a while to catch up. But I sense you are now coming out the other side with this and I believe things will be easier for you from now on.

Sending you and your wriggly babba much love,
Pipster xxx


----------



## Pipster1978

And if we're sharing how we feel. . . you are all wise and beautiful women. So glad that I met you (virtually and in 3D!) Having you all has helped me through the saddest, most overwhelmingly awful of times yet we all manage to share in the good times too. I wish that things could just be magically fixed for everyone but life doesn't work like that, does it?

But I know that, one day, we'll all meet and all of us will have found peace in some way, shape or form. 

Have a great Sunday everyone. If anyone fancied a "hilarious" (more hideousness than hilarity, actually) look at a MIL related incident yesterday, feel free to read my diary. I shan't rabbit on here- I won't help my BP!
 
All my love,
Pipster xxx


----------



## tiara

Ah Pipster I agree we have found salvation in each other, and I do hope we meet up again, with babies too. You are truly inspirational bunch of ladies and a privilege to know.




Hope BP is ok


Txxx


----------



## Momito

Nightmare Pipster!  Just read your diary.  And as for your poor SIL having to sleep on the floor...

Glad you and DH are sorted.  Know exactly how you feel about rowing with your other half...I feel my heart jumping out of my mouth when we argue.  I can't relax or do anything until we've made up.  And you certainly don't need any added strain at the moment.  Sorry the menu is so dull, but glad you could fit in a Chinese to break up the monotony!

AFM...well my ovacue is telling me that ovulation day is due to be Weds.  Bearing in mind I won't get the clinic's protocol until tomorrow night...afternoon if I'm lucky...not sure I will get there in time.  Am gonna pack a bag just in case.  This is exactly what I had wanted to avoid.  Humpf.

Momito
xxxxxx


----------



## Pipster1978

Oh Momito- that sucks! It's so frustrating when people don't seem to listen and you had a bit of a feeling about this I think, didn't you? Praying now that this works out perfectly for you and that the key players get their act together so there's no more faffing: faffing is just not what you need right now. 

Sending you huge amounts of positivity and babydust.

Pipster xxx


----------



## GIAToo

Just a quickie- I shall aim to get on here tomorrow (at work   ) and reply properly, but thank you so much for your responses - I felt so scared after I posted and now I feel silly that I doubted you!   

Will respond properly tomorrow.

  to Pipster and Momito
GIA Tooxxxx


----------



## GIAToo

Just a quickie- I shall aim to get on here tomorrow (at work   )  and reply properly, but thank you so much for your responses - I felt  so scared after I posted and now I feel silly that I doubted you!   
  
  Will respond properly tomorrow.
  
    to Pipster and Momito
  GIA Tooxxxx


----------



## Momito

We look forward to seeing more of you here honey!    

Love to everyone...will let you know what is happening next as soon as I know!

Much love
Momito
xxxxxx


----------



## GIAToo

Ah thanks Momito.   I wanted to be honest about everything as no-one had ever said to me that they'd had any negative feelings once they were pregnant with DE.  Everyone seemed to be perfectly ok with it the minute they got their BFP and I just didn't feel that way.  It shocked and scared me, which sounds v dramatic, but it was such a huge decision.  I did have a lot of counselling (3 sessions at the Lister alone) and as I said, in my head it all made perfect sense.  I couldn't face more roller-coaster treatment (even though there are no guarantees with DE either) and I definitely couldn't face a high chance of miscarriage again. But when it comes to it, you can lose sight of those things and start to get wistful and focus on the sadness   

Mac-Cook - thank you    I do recognise that a lot of the fears I have are similar to any other pregnant woman, but the ones to do with DE I couldn't reconcile.  I have read books and articles and watched videos of donor conceived children...you name it I have researched it, but still couldn't stop these thoughts and feelings.  I also think I keep forgetting the stuggle to get to where I am and kind of negate that journey, when actually I suppose it was a pretty massive deal and at the end of the day there was only 16 months between first deciding to go it alone and getting pregnant using DE and DS!!    And you're a great Mum so didn't need to have any doubt after all eh?    

Songbird thanks hun    I have also questioned my desire to have a child and whether it was meant to be , but like you I had this overwhelming desire to be a mum.  I didn't necessarily want to be pregnant    (although I am beginning to enjoy this trimester...at last!), but wanted to care for and nurture a BABY, not adopt a child (which seemed to be my only other option).  The anonymous thing is scary because I always thought I'd want to give my child the chance to know the donor (maybe not personally, but at least have some info).  Now they won't know either side of their genetics.  Still I know I'm not the only one in this position and I will deal with that issue when I start to "tell" the child using the benefit of others experiences.  How are things going with your cycle and sis?

Tiara     Funnily enough I was talking to my counsellor the other night about how I had set myself a time limit and if I hadn't got pregnant by a certain date I would have given up.  She mentioned adoption and I said that I would have gone into fostering.  I have been toying with the idea of respite fostering for the past 13 years! Deciding to try acting first.....nuff said!    I hope things are a bit easier at home and you get the house sold quickly, if that's what you really want.   

Pipster - you little warrior you - I have been reading your diary and you are coping so well.  Sorry that some people in your family (MIL) are a bit selfish to realise your needs rather than their own are paramount right now!    I do enjoy not having a MIL to deal with at the moment as I've heard other horrendous stories about MIL trying to NAME their grandchildren-to-be etc, just one example! I think overall our children WILL be way cooler with all this than we are (I foresee little romper suits with "50% Mummy 50% Donor" on them (or whatever combination!) in years to come!   ), but there will still be rows I'm sure.    I actually caught myself thinking the other day "I don't want my child to be embarassed by me" (I was thinking about my age) and then I thought "You are on a hide into nothing as children are ALWAYS embarassed by their parents!" - aren't they?  I am keeping a close watch on your progress and thinking of you every day      

Hello to everyone else.

Well, Mum and I decided we wanted to go on a last minute cruise before I am too big, but none of the cruise ships will take you after 23 weeks (which I am on Wednesday - so only another week after that until the 24 week   ) so we have booked 4 nights at a Warners hotel on the Isle of Wight just to relax.  I'm also going camping this weekend    Spent this lunch break writing to you all on here and doing a project plan for getting my house in order once the lodger moves out (in 3 weeks   ) as there is a bit of decorating to do, plus lots of cleaning and moving of furniture.  Going to have a decorating party    I'm just beginning to enjoy the attention you get when you are pg, but still find it difficult to let people do things for me if necessary.  People are very kind.  I find it fascinating how much people go a bit ga-ga about pregnancy and babies, even the gas man started coo-ing when I told him I was pregnant!!    I feel so much better since I got all that DE stuff off my chest (I'm sure there'll be other wobbles in the future) but THANK YOU SO MUCH FOR YOUR SUPPORT      

Lots of Love
GIA Tooxxx


----------



## Momito

Ahhh...Gia...loved your email and am so glad that you feel better for getting all those worries and doubts off your chest. And you know when it comes to rompa suites...DH and I are your people ha ha! The holiday with your ma sounds like a great idea to get you settled into the next leg of your pregnancy. I too had the same feelings as you about DE and annonymity...but the more I go through this journey, the more I appreciate the annonymity (other than family donation of course...whole different ball-game!). In many ways it just lets you get on with the here and now. I have a sneaky feeling that once the babs are there, all these worries, doubts, niggles and thoughts will just disappear anyway. You begin to deal with what is in front of you, not dwell on this or that, which as women we are a bit prone to do (at least I am! I can conjour up vivid scenarios that will _never_ actually happen!  )

Songbird...have been a bit re-miss...just want to wish you, DF and your sis all the best for your forthcoming tx. Exciting times!       

AFM...I´ve been grounded! Apparently my LH surge shows that I have ovulated already so I am to stay put, go on the pill, and try again next month. Might have a bit of BMS anyway, as there seem to be some follies in there and ovacue is telling me Weds...I guess it just wasn´t to be. Better luck next time. It has been a tiring week is all I can say! But I think the New Hope has got the message about getting back to me now!!!! I am turning into a right old baggage!

Pipster...how goes it today? Any more wierd medical staff quietly hanging about outside your bathroom? Perhaps they wanted to wipe your bottie...? Hope you are feeling calm and sererne with no stress.

Lots of love to you all dear friends...

Momito
xxxxxxx


----------



## tiara

AH Momito, you suspected it didn't you...what a B*mmer!!!!! so sorry hun....get that Barry WHite on load in the house.....ya never know!!!! ALso it saves the rushing and stress to beat the clock half way across the globe...how you feeling about it hun? You DO NOT have to be positive or brave...you are allowed to be P*ssed off too.....         


GIA, Glad things are looking up and your feeling better, and please know that no one here will ever judge you, I have many worries myself about DE it is natural methinks!!!!!!


HUgs  to all


Txxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Guest

Just a quick fly past.  

Gia - thank you for being honest.  I certainly wasn't offended in any way by your concerns. It's natural to feel scared, worried etc. Plus you're doing this solo so don't have the support of a partner to talk through ur fears. Ur amazing. Xxxx

Pips. Been reading ur diary.  U are a poor sausage!!  Looks like bumpy is sticking so keeping it all crossed for you. 

Momito - I'm so sorry!! How disappointing!  BMs all the way now.  U have the follies so it's worth a go!

Sbird. How fast has ur tx come round?!!!! Wow!!! Hope first day back at work has been ok. 

Tiara. What's ur next plan? I've got lost... Are u selling the house where u live with dh? What u gonna do next? Live with mum? Sorry if ur repeating urself. I know it's a hard time for you. 

Afm. I'm seeing mr Panay next week at early menopause clinic. Weird to be starting it up again... Life was kinda nice ticking along without hospitals.  

Lots of love to you all

Sonia
Xxx


----------



## Fraggles

Hi

Not a long post from me as got to make a phone call for supervision at 7 but just to say    to you all. thinking everyone on here is fabulous and love the support.

xx


----------



## Momito

Just so you all know...am fine and feeling quite relieved really, partly at just knowing what is what and partly that I haven't had to make any difficult decisions about what to do.  Frankly, at this point I just needed someone to tell me what to do!  This cycle didn't start off so well so hopefully for the next cycle objectives are now clear from the outset.  Poor old DH is feeling wiped out...not so sure that there will be lots of Barrie White taking place in the house ha ha!
Sonia...know exactly what you mean about enjoying life without hospitals, tests and the general obsessiveness that is fertility treatment!  Aaaaggghhh!  Back on the merry go round again!

Love to everyone gorgeous girlies.  Fraggles...you've been quiet too...you ok?

Momito
xxxxxxx


----------



## Fraggles

Momito 

Yes thanks. Just busy and finding it difficult to keep up with the thread at the moment. Everyone is so great at keeping up to date and individualising replies I feel slightly overwhelmed but fine thanks.

Am disappointed for you Momito but you have a fantastic attitude and here's to next time.

Love to all

xxx


----------



## Songbird80

Hi peops

just a quickie from me before work...(first day back was a bit overwhelming but ok-ish).

Momito - what a bummer re ovulating but sounds like it's probably better to start another cycle with everyone on the same page. Are u thinking next month?

Sonia - good luck with Panay! 

Pip - thanks for the texts and hope all still ok?

Gia - awww glad we're all good! A break away with your ma sounds lurrvly!

Fraggles - hi and hope all is grand

Tiara - big kisses to you my love!

No news my end - we're both on the pill till next Wednesday and then Sis starts the down reg. Bloody Nora - I'm bricking it!

Take care and speakedy soon x


----------



## Momito

Songbird...glad first day back wasn´t as bad as expected.  The reality is usually better that what we create in our heads...I hope so anyway!!!!

I too am on the pill until 25th June.  So you and I are sort of in synch-ish.  It is so hard to be calm innit?  Think I am going to go to the beach to chill out and become lobster!!!!  The temps have suddenly soared here!  Feeling hot, hot, hot!

Fraggles...glad you are ok...just come on here as and when you can.  

Handy, Calgary, Groovy, Sue and and Paddy...how are you all?  We haven´t heard from you for a while.

Pips...hope things are calm chez toi.

Momito
xxxxxx


----------



## Pipster1978

Hello luverlies!

Momito- I'm glad your feeling is primarily of relief that the decision has been made for you this month. Going to the beach is a fantastic idea. Lobsteration is the way forward! As you know (I am a melocotonito, after all) I have the sort of skin that lobsterates very easily- there is many a holiday photo with me and rather a Neopolitan ice cream look: pink face, white legs and brown arms! Niiicccceee!! 

Songbird- I'm proud of you honey. I know returning to work yesterday wasn't easy but you've got your sparkle back and I hope that you continue putting yourself first.

Fraggles- great to hear from you. Don't  worry about writing lengthy posts- it ain't a competition! Hope you're well.

Lady Sonia- it's not Queen Charlotte's you're seeing Mr Panay at, is it! Let me know and we can go for a cuppa if you like!

Tiara- how're things? Are you okay honey?

GIA- yep. Children will probably always be embarrassed by their parent(s) at some point for some reason. I think that's just normal!

Big hellos to Sue (thanks for your message- love your pic of Stewie btw!), Mac, Handy, Paddy, Calgary and the peeps I've inevitably missed.  

Afm, no more staff jumping out at me (I shuddered at your botty-wiping suggestion, Momito!). Bloods are still normal, which is encouraging. BP was good all day until about 7pm when it spiked to 164/100 and then 168/94 30 mins later. A very sweet doctor came to see me and he didn't seem too worried. I've just got to remain calm and hang on. This is all rather psychological though: whenever my BP is fine, I generally feel okay; whenever it spikes, I feel poorly, even if I felt fine before the dodgy reading. The good news is that there are bigger doses/ different drugs they can try to keep me going longer.

Anyhoo- just had final reading of day and it was 135/90! Whoo hoo! Time for bed now but thanks for all your words of support - it's really helping to keep me going.

Night all,
love Pipster & Bumpy xxx


----------



## Wraakgodin

I am stalking your diary, Pipster!   I think my daughter has some similarities to Stewie!  


Sending you huge hugs, I hope that blood pressure keeps under control and Bumpy is getting very comfortable in there! 

Sue


----------



## tiara

Pip, sending you hugs hun...and one for bumpy...Families can have there far share in being the cause of high BP!!!!! Zone out and look after you.




Love you all on here..


Txxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Guest

Hi Pips,

Yes it is Queen Charlottes!  Is that where you are It didn't occur to me!  My appointment is at 3pm so depending on what time I get there we can meet before.  If I leave work bang on 1pm I'd probably be there at 1:45.  Time enough to grab a sandwich?  I can bring with me as a change from hospital cardboard so place your order!! lol!!

Big hugs to everyone: T, Songbird, Fraggles, Gia, Mac, www.sue......just kidding!!!, Momito, Calgary and everyone else!!!

Reports are finally finnito and I feel glad to be back in the land of normal people only working 10/11 hour days!! Gosh I'm tired!!!  Can I ask a question of you knowledgeable ladies?  The past 4 years I feel lethargic and tired all the time.  (coincidentally this is when I came off the pill) is this a side effect of POF and low hormone levels?  Part of me thinks it is and Mr Panay can wave a magic wand next week and prescribe something to make me feel better.  But I guess I'm worried that this is just "Normal" and there's nothing he can do....any thoughts?

Gotta dash to work now....have a lovely day everyone - rain rain rain is forecast!!

Lots of love

Sonia
xxx


----------



## Pipster1978

I feel vewwy, vewwy sowwy for myself: just had another blood test (I have to have them every 2/3 days) and no matter how many I have, I still have a phobic reaction- palm drips in sweat, I forget to breathe, feel light headed. . . Okay and now I'm irritating myself with my patheticness!

Yay to lunch date, Lady Sonia- I'll text you to arrange! I felt dreadful a lot of the time before my diagnosis. I was often very tired but also had night sweats, hot flushes, panic attacks, palpitations, excessive thirst, memory loss and even felt for a few days that I didn't love DH (not helpful just a few months off our wedding!) These are alll symptoms that are caused by low estrogen and I firmly believe that once you've found the right HRT, if that's what you choose to take, it will make the world of difference. I was very lucky as, within 2 days of taking estrogel (clear gel applied to each inner thigh in the morning) I felt 'normal' again. I responded well to the progesterone side of things (you take this for 12 days each month, I think) to bring on a bleed. You have to take the two hormones when you have a uterus as the estrogen builds up the uterine lining and not shedding this could be very dangerous. What I did have trouble with the first few times I took progesterone (brand name Utrogestan) was that I bled so heavily I nearly fainted and had to be bundled into a cab home from work and head to my GP. When I saw a consultant and explained how much I was struggling with the progesterone bleeds (one of Mr Panay's team- I've yet to meet Mr P himself) she said, off the record, that if I had 4 breakthrough bleeds per year, I would be safe enough. In the end, I had 3 natural periods, faffed with my 'own egg' cycle (should've bought a Mulberry bag instead) then did a dummy cycle then the DE cycle then became, mysteriously 'with child' so I've only actually taken progesterone about 3/4 times! But yes-I do think with the right HRT (god, I still shudder saying 'HRT' -so wrong at our age!) you'll feel heaps better! X

Sue- very pleased to be stalked by you: I've arrived! Am v worried re daughter like Stewie Griffin though . . . in what way?!?

Tiara- big love right back at ya!

Momito- how's the weather? It's chucking it down here. I may not even get dressed today but sit in front of the telly eating chocolate instead seeing as it's so mis outside!

Big love to all. . . 32 weeks on Sunday! I'm keeping on keeping on!

Lots of love,
Pipster & Bumpy, who we pray is fattening up rapidly! Xxx


----------



## Momito

Hope Pips and Sonia got to meet up today.  

Sorry about the rubbish weather chez vous (although I understand there is a drought in certain parts of the UK?!).  It is very hot here today.  Was hot yesterday.  Will be hot tomorrow.  I even managed to get to the beach for a swim yesterday afternoon-evening.  It doesn't happen very often but I just love it!  More willy waggling on the beach girls.  Not sure it is healthy for a girl to see all that ha ha ha!

Sonia...can't help on your low energy levels but Pip's explanations and experiences sound helpful.  What an awful thing to have to go through.

Pips...hope the bloods are keeping steady today...

Love to everyone

Momito
xxxxxx


----------



## Wraakgodin

Are you being naughty again, Sonia??!   

Pipster – sending you huge hugs.  You are doing fantastically well, you are coping much better than I would!  Isabella and Stewie, both obsessed with world domination, talks to their teddy bears, and not to forget matricidal tendencies!!!  I can´t remember if I have mentioned this before, but my mum was in hospital with her blood pressure for the last 6 weeks of her pregnancy with me, so I can relate to Bumpy!  


Treating ourselves to takeaway tonight!

Sue


----------



## Guest

Pips and everyone else... we lunch date next tuesday, not today.  Looking forward to big cuddles with bumpster!!!  I know I should feel sad and nostalgic and jealous...but I luuurve baby bumps!! Whenever anyone I know is preganant I can't help grabbing and stroking bump!! Looking forward to meeting and cuddling bumpy!!!

Sorry sue...yes...I am so.com naughty!!! lol!!!

Momito - I hope pips is right and HRT will sort me out...but I am worried it's more than that...ie: it's just life.....deal with it.... This is sooooo personal.....but I'm so off BMS or any other kind....poor DH!!!!  I think he's hoping for a miracle cure next week but I am soooo worried that this is how it is.....  I love him and fancy him to bits.....but please put tickle tackle away..... which is a shame coz I always used to.........anyway....TMI!!!!!!!!!

Sorry about that...normal service has now resumed!!  Can't believe our Green Fair (another fund raising gig) is probablt rained off tomorrow. Everyone at work is so p*&d off but I'm trying to be positive...hard!!!  I'll battle on though and make tomorrow lots as fun as it can be.

Lots of love

Sonia (HRH...LOL!!!)


----------



## Momito

Sonia...think this journey can do that to us, and our blokes sometimes.  It can all become a chore if we're not careful, an obligation which isn't what it is meant to be about.  It can screw our heads.  Ups and downs so don't feel bad about it.  We're only human after all.  I would imagine that most of us have been there at some point or other...

Ahhh sorry for getting the lunch date wrong...something to look forward to!  Give Bumpy a stroke from me (subject to mama's approval of course!!!).

Bought DH a pineapple plant today!  He eyed it up earlier in the week so I got it today.  And a baby orange tree.  We are into our plants.  We had beautiful dragonflies in the courtyard yesterday.  I view all the budding lemon flowers as follicles...some come through and others don't...ha ha ha ha ha!  Follicles on the brain!

Much love to you all, hope everyone is well.

Momito
xxxxxx


----------



## simone hart

Hi girls  -just bookmarking, not had time to get on here much recently but determined to get on today. Will read up and send a reply when I know what to say!!

Love Simone


----------



## tiara

Yay Simone.....lots of hugs.....txxxxx


----------



## Guest

Gosh it's quiet on here!! Everyone OK

Yay Simone! How is the yummy mummy doing??

Lots of love to everyone - this weather is getting me down!! I need & want some sunshine!!

Love

Sonia
xxx


----------



## Momito

Come this way then love...it is boiling!       

Simone...welcome back!   

Pipster...how are you and Bumbpy?  Hope you are both well.

Songbird...how are you and your sister getting along?

Love to everyone
Momito
xxxxxx


----------



## Groovinggirl

Hi ladies, hope you're all good. Just quickly came on. The past few weeks has been so busy. My housekeeper left and it's been a bit hectic keeping the house together, working on my business and taking care of little man. It was my birthday on friday and it was fun.
Will be back to read all your messages later.
Pipster, hope you and bump are keeping well.


----------



## Momito

Happy (Belated) Birthday Groovy!


----------



## tiara

Hey GG, hope ya ok, give a hug to the ickle man..... Happy Birthday for last week...  




Hi to all


Txxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Guest

Just a quickie to say that in spite of everything, pips looks blooming lovely!!!!  Such a gorgous mama to be!!!

Pips - it was lovely to catch up, brief as it was. Xxx

Mr Panay was a star & feeling so much more positive about dx. Bring on the oestrogen tonight!!! Can't wait!!!  I'll fill you all in tomorrow as on train. 

Love 
Sonia 
Xxxx


----------



## tiara

Ah Lady Sonia...I forgot you were gonna see our lovely pip....You are a good pal... LOve ya... Hey I am glad ya feeling better about ya consultation hun...




Pip hopeya baring up in there...




Txxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Songbird80

Lady Son - so glad Panay didn't disappoint! He's such a good man isn't he!
So glad you saw pip too... Going to try and pop in this week.

GG - happy birthday!

Simone - hellllooo! We miss you!

Momito - baseline scans and stop the pill tomorrow. OMG.
Hows you? 

Xx


----------



## Groovinggirl

Awww lady Sonia, so you saw Pip hey? Are you in treatment now? Or starting soon.

SB, so you've started treatment? How's it all going?

Momito, did you travel for treatment? I'm sorry hun, I don't know where everyone is anymore.

Tiara, how're things with you and the hubby?
Hope all is well with everyone. Thanks for the birthday wishes.


----------



## Pipster1978

Hi lovelies!

Ooooh- willy waggling?! You don't get many willies where I am right now, Momito- enjoy! Hope you're okay and enjoying the gorgeous weather & lovely new plants.

Simone- great to hear from you! Howre things with you? How's bubs?

Hey GG- hope you had a good birthday!

Sue- big love to you and Stewiebella!!!

Tiara- how goes it, cherub?! 

Lady Sonia HRH- great to see you today & to meet Lord Sonia! What a lovely man! That's very sweet of you to say I'm looking good. . . think it would've been a different story if you'd seen me 3 weeks ago though: I was blown up like a puffa fish! You look great too though- lovely & tanned & I'd forgotten how gorgeous your big blue eyes are! Thanks for treating me to lunch & for the wonderful bag of goodies you brought! I'm such a spoilt girl at the moment! Glad your appointment went well sweetheart. Who knows where tonight's estrogen might lead! Hee haw! 

Big hello to everyone.

Afm- still here, BP stable, bloods still okay (as far as I know) scan shows such an imporovement in blood flow to bubs that we're now reverting to weekly scans instead of twice weekly. Some people have mentioned the going home thing, others have said, categorically, that I'm not. I say that each has pros and cons. I'm pretty calm and content for now and see little point in becoming frustrated or upset. It is what it is & I kind of relish the fact that I have a little challenge. I've done exactly 3 weeks & I'm sure I can cope with at least another 3, maybe more! Bring it on!

Signing off for now but so glad I can 'talk' to you all on here.
Love,
Pre-eclampsia Girl (if I do get bored then I'm considering fashioning myself a special cape out of one of the hospital sheets!) & Bumpy xxx


----------



## Pipster1978

Good luck for your scans tomorrow Songbird honey. Yes please to another lovely visit soon- you're a little ray of sunshine! Xxx


----------



## Guest

Pips - stop now...you're giving me a big head!! Lord Sonia (   ) said he felt bad just sitting there scoffing his sarnie and not really chatting...he gets so paranoid!!  I can pop down again next week if you have a spare evening.  Work out with your family when there's a gap and I'll pop along....or perhaps I tag along with songbird?


GG - welcome back honey!! Not having tx at moment, dealing with offical POF dx


So...Mr Panay was an absolute diamond and I can't think Songbird enough for recommending him.  He was very knowledgable and has prescribed low dose HRT in the short term.  He suggested I stay away from high dose as this can be contraceptive, whereas low dose can sometimes stimulate a follicle.....never thought I could have hope again...but there is a little smidgen.  He recommended DHEA - I know lots of you on here are fans but I wanted medical advice before taking it and now I have it!  He has also taken some bloods as a baseline scan and will retest my AMH in a few months.....will a miracle happen to me?      I'm also having a bone scan and a referral to Marsden clinic for genetic blood test for the risk of cancer in my family.  I feel very well looked after!!!


Eeeeek....7.03....I'm late!!! AAARRGHGHH!!  White rabbit moment...gotta dash!!


Love


Sonia


----------



## Groovinggirl

Pipster, thanks, yeah I had a good birthday. Glad to hear you're well looked after and you're doing well.

Sonia, hope DHEA does a miracle for you hun. Are you still riding much these days?


----------



## Momito

So glad our Mr and Mrs HRH got to see the lovely Pipster...and glad to hear that you are blooming Pipster...keeping it cool and taking it all in your stride.  Now, a cape made out of hospital sheets...think you could be onto the next fashion trend darlinks!
Sonia, m´lady...so glad that you feel you are on a good path with Dr Parnay.  Exciting on the DHEA...what type are you taking and how much?  I only found it made a difference when I came off it.  I am hoping that I will still reap the benefits this coming month...(  )

Groovy...glad you had a lovely b´day.  How´s your little man?  And your big man?

Songbird...good luck with the scans for you and your sis...     
I stop taking the pill on Saturday and then go back for more scans and bloods on Monday.  Let´s hope that the New Hope know what they are doing this time...and that I have some follies like last month.  I will be right royally annoyed if they don´t make an appearance after all that faffing about!  (No Groovy...I didn´t make it to NY...there was some confusion...so am trying again this cycle).

I am still scraping the concrete off our old floor and curse the builders every time I do it (haven´t they heard of plastic sheeting for Gaaaawd´s sake?!), but little by little it is having an effect.  Unfortuantely the floor is very old and hardly pristine and sometimes I wonder why I am bothering!!!  It is sweaty old work in this weather!

Gia...how are you and the bubs?  Think of you often.  Tiara...how are things with you?  I hope to see you here over the summer...just hope that my tx doesn´t get in the way!  Ugh!

Lots of love
Momito
xxxxxx


----------



## GIAToo

Hello ladies - just sneaking on while at work.  I have been off for my camping trip since last Wed and got back today to 169 emails..   (probably still not as much as some people, but this organisation does like it's emails!!)

Songbird - good luck with the scans - hope it shows all is good      - is this what I used to call the "pill" scan to check that everything has shut down? 

Grooving - hope you had a lovely birthday and gald to hear all is good, if busy   

Hi Simone - nice to hear from you.

Lady Sonia - well that is all good news isn't it?  It's so nice when the medical profession aren't all doom and gloom eh?    I wasn't a fan of DHEA as I had my worst cycle after taking it, however, I think that was because either I didn't take it long enough or I already have too much testosterone in my system.  I did get tested before I started, but not sure my GP knew much about it all.  Good luck for a miracle, that would be brilliant! 

Tiara - hi hun - how are things?     Any acting work on the horizon?  I miss acting I have to say   

Pipster - so sorry I am being a bit rubbish on the visiting front.  If I didn't have Winnie it would be so much easier (or I had a decent lodger who would actually look after her occasionally   )  First day back today and as I sadi to you by text, I'm struggling to keep my eyes open.  Glad you got a nice goody bag from Sonia though    and you are keeping on keeping on    Thanks for the info re: pre-e     I will just have to wait and see what the test result says.

Hello to anyone I've missed   

AFM - just got back from my camping trip which, despite the rain, was really nice and relaxing.  Three of the women I had not met before, but everyone was very chilled and we wandered around all the various small towns along the coast, plus went to Monkey World which was the highlight for me    In the evenings we just played boules and cards.  I do love camping and waking up with all the sounds of nature around - apart from my mate's snoring!      
I am 24 weeks today    .  I met my new GP last week (ok, but male with HUUUGE hands   ) and had new patient health check with the nurse yesterday - the latter tested my urine which showed I had protein in it so I had to give another sample this morning and I await the results.  Hopefully it is just a UTI rather than anything more sinister. 

Right, back to those emails!  Take care everyone
GIA Tooxxx


----------



## Wraakgodin

Pipster1978 said:


> Sue- big love to you and Stewiebella!!!


I nearly chocked on food when I saw that!   

Sending love and huge hug back

Sue


----------



## Guest

Sue.... Stuibella.com just rolls off my Tongue!!! Lol.  What have u started??!

Gg- I ride when I can, most weeks. Got hack booked for Friday, can't wait!! Xxx


----------



## H&amp;P

Gia - 24 weeks, milestone indeed, hope you are feeling well and enjoying the "blooming" part of your pregnancy.

Sonia - enjoy your ride tomorrow, one day I hope to get back into riding

Momito - really hope that this cycle everything goes to plan, after last time surely it is your turn for things to go right     

GG - belated Birthday wishes.   

Pipster - it sounds like you are doing amazingly well keeping your spirits up with being stuck in hospital so long, wish i lived closer I would come for a visit   

Sonia - I am pleased your appointment went well and the Dr treated you with the respect all us ladies deserve. Hoping the answer is just round the corner for you


----------



## handy1

Hi lovelies
I have been reading regularly and rushing. But now I am officially in annual leave followed by maternity. 

Pipster.... You are a warrior. I am really glad that you and bumpy are keeping on well. Being in hospital although boring but it is really reassuring for both of you and you are in good hands. 

Momito .... I hope this time everything goes smoothly for you with NY clinic. 

Songbird...... Things are moving on for you and your sister... That is very great. 

Gia ...... 24 weeks wow ... It's  a relief this milestone is so important. 

Tiara... How are you keeping? Hope DH is behaving now. 

Sonia ... HRH glad to hear that your appointment went well. 

Paddy , Calgary And H&P hello. 

GG and Simone .... Hope you are doing well? 

I am now off work and hope things go smoothly till my  elective CS. 

Handy


----------



## Songbird80

Hi girlies

Hooray it's Friday!! 

How's everybody doing? 

Handy lovely to hear from you and so exciting that your now on mat leave! 

Lady Son - I've seen your text re Monday... Will have to let you know if that's ok as not sure what time I'll be able to leave work. Standy by!

Momito - hope you're doing good him and that it's not too hot over there. It's been absolute pants here but I think it's due to warm up this weekend 

Paddy's G - where are you? Haven't seen any posts from you for a while - miss you!

Tiara - hope you're ok sweetness.

Howdy to everyone else - mac, sue, gg, gia, H&P, Calgary (how are the little guys doing?!)

Afm - all went really well at our appointment on Wednesday. We both had our scans and both are good to go with no cysts etc ) We were there for a good 3 hrs and had a long appointment with the nurses so my sis could learn how to inject etc. The nurses were really lovely and seemed really touched by us being there together which was really sweet. The sonographer who did my scans when I did my own pitiful Ivf cycle (no response!) will be scanning both of us and she seemed really upbeat and positive for us so it all felt really good and right.

So we came away with a huge bag of drugs and the detailed plan of action. We've both stopped the pill, my Sis is sniffing and then she starts stimming on thurs and I start the oestrogen progynova tabs! We have our first scans (togeva ;-) the following tues! So that's it - after all this time we have officially started!!!!

I have to say my sister is an absolute angel. She didn't bat an eyelid during the injection pep talk, she text this morning to say the sniffing is a piece of cake and generally she's as chilled as can be! After the appointment I felt totally overwhelmed by what she is doing for me, and that she is putting herself through this out of love for her little sister. She doesn't make me feel guilty in anyway, even though she has to travel from brighton for each appointment abd that the whole process will generally be quite distuptive to her life...honestly, she is just an angel and I'm not sure how I'll ever find a way to thnk her properly (whether it works or not).

Anyway, enough of this as Im getting weepy!

Must jump in the shower and scidaddle!

Much love to y'all xx


----------



## tiara

Sbird your post have moved me....what a beautiful way to get your family hun......you are so worth it...


Well the rollercoaster ride has begun and you will bith get of screaming with joy for it working I am predicting twins...  




Hey sonia, hope ya ok...those low dose  hrt will make feel better, they did for me hun... glad things are good sweet ya deserve things to be positive hun   


Handy well now hun you must chill and pamper yourself before babba arrives.....  


Pipster hope hotel "El NHS" is still treating you both well...


Hi Gia,,, yay well done hitting ya milestone with babba, so pleased for ya sweet.  




Calgary....aka superwoman!    how ya get on with ys amazing babbas...hope ya not too tired...  


Hi simone...sue...mac...fraggles 


Momito sending ya hugs and bessos(think I spelt that right)   


I am ok...hubby and I are just about having civil conversations....so I feel i ickle bit better....
Other than that my life is mega dull....i need some happy adventures....


txxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## GIAToo

Just a quickie to let you know that I have heard from PaddyGirl.  She's had a tricky/busy few weeks and will be back online when she gets back into a routine.
Lots of love to you PaddyGirl if you get a chance to read this    

Songbird - glad it's all kicking off for you.  You're sister is indeed an angel   

Tiara - glad things are at least civil at home    

Lodger left today and I think I will celebrate tonight by running 'round the house naked!   
GIATooxx


----------



## Fraggles

Hello everyone

Will read through rest of thread later as I lose track but Songbird you trying to bring some tears to my eye - it worked am so touched by the love of you and your sister and sending you both lots of good luck. What a special loving family your LO will be born into.

Handy when is your EDD? And how many weeks before EDD have you taken your holiday before mat leave?

Tiara sending you lots of happy adventures. 

Anyone been watching rock choir on the telly, am thinking I might move Kent wise in the new year and may join up with their local branch their. Can't sing but sure my voice will be well hidden. 

GiaToo didn't you have two lodgers? Enjoy running round the house naked.

AFM very boring really but going to friends tonight for Thai takeaway and then theatre tomorrow.

xxxx


----------



## Pipster1978

Awwww- I agree re Songbird's post. I felt teary too. You reminded me of a very special time. Having met your sis, I can imagine her taking it all in her stride & keeping as cool as a cucumber throughout. I know what you mean about thanking her but, honestly, I think my sister got such a kick out of doing what she did that she felt that was enough. Doesn't mean that I don't want to spoil her rotten at any opportunity! Wishing you a very smooth ride & a lovely BFP too!

Sonia- I'm late, I'm late for a very important date. . . you do make me laugh with your www.humour!!! How were the horsies tonight?  

Momito- gosh. I remember 'stalking' you on here 18 months ago when you were describing DH's plight to contain leaks with buckets and pans & now you're still plugging away with your house, scraping concrete & in the heat too! I don't think I'd have the patience to keep going with such a long term project. That said, maybe I'm learning patience whilst I'm here in hospital- truly a lady in waiting! I really hope that the New Hope does get it right for your next go and that you have an an unprecedented response. . . 20 follies!!!   

H&P- thanks for your sweet words. I'm doing my level best to keep my spirits up but have had a few 'moments', I must admit. I've had a phenomenal amount of visitors and feel incredibly blessed to have the family & friends that I have. How're things with you? Hope you're feeling well.  

Handy- wow! Where has time gone? Enjoy your mat leave. When is your c-section scheduled in for?

Tiara- I'm glad you and hubby are able to be civil. Living together with all that's happened cannot be easy. Keep strong cherub- this won't last forever. 

Gia- pmsl at image on naked preggars lady running gleefully around flat! Tee hee!

Fraggles- I'm a member of Rock Choir & it's seen me through many hard times. Join, join, join!!! I'm loving the documentary but was in floods last night- believe me: when the teen choir did perform at Wembley they were electric, just fabulous! I guess I'm missing singing whilst I'm stuck here!

Love to GG, Calgary, Paddy (missing you  and hoping all's well), Simone, Mac and Sue. Sincere apologies if I've missed anyone- I blame the drugs! Poor, doped up bubba! 

Afm- I'll have been here for 4 weeks on Tuesday! Blimey! I'm okay-ish but have had some BP spikes today (170/90) and so a doctor has seen me. She reckons my glands are swollen & I do actually feel as if I might have caught a cold! I've been given the dreaded red tablet which is a one-off tablet to plummet the blood pressure. I really hope it's worked as I'll have to be monitored up on labour & delivery if not. This is the tablet that gave me a migrane when I had a one-off dose the day I was admitted. I'm hoping it'll not bring on a migrane this time. Oh this is really scary and frustrating. I was fine until about 6pm (BP was 120/70 at 3pm) but then I did start to feel a bit icky.

Phew. Just had BP checked again and it's 128/72! On Radio Bumpy again so hopefully we'll get a good trace and hopefully when they check my BP before I go to sleep, it'll still be okay.  
 
Right. Installment of 'Pipster, the Soap
Opera' over! I'll leave you all in peace.

Night dahlinks,
Love Pre-eclamptic 'flu girl & Bumpy (who, in spite of all the drugs, is kicking away & seems oblivious to the drama!)
xxx


----------



## Songbird80

Aw thanks for all the sweet messages gals... 

Pips you poor love. Hope the red tab hasn't been too harsh to you this time??

Fraggles - how many weeks are you now? You must be coming along nicely now?!

Tiara - glad things are more civil now with hubster. Hmmm now what exciting adventure can you embark on?? What about a trip to London to see us girls?!!

Gia - hope naked night was fun! And thanks for the update in paddy.

Good weekend one and all xx


----------



## Momito

Pipster...you have the patience of a Saint!  As for our patience, our "house project" will be ongoing forever so long as we keep having to go back for more tx...
It must be unsettling to still be in hospital but if you know that it is best for you and the Bumps then i guess anything is worth going through!  How is your DH...I bet he is really missing you!  So glad that you are getting lots of visits to help break up those hours.  Sending you lots of        .  Hope the red pill doesn't bring on any nasty headaches...

Handy...well you're in the final leg now honey!  Are you massive?!  I hope that you are managing to get some rest...

Songbird...your sister sounds terrific!  And so glad that everything is looking good...       

Tiara...glad that things are on a more even keel on the home front, although it must be hard.

Gia...whip off those clothes girl and run, run, run!  And congrats on getting to 24 weeks...!   

Paddygirl...hope you and your family are ok...we miss you!

Fraggles...hope you are well?

AFM...very fed up being on pill, really turns me into a harridan and I hate everything...very hot...last day today so hope that I slowly return to "normal"...

Lots of love
Momito
xxxxxx


----------



## Guest

Lol!!! Just passed Gia on the escalators at Hyde park corner!! We both did a double take... Ha!! She looks blooming gorgous!!!

Now chilling in the mud at Jon Bon jovi. Xxx


----------



## Songbird80

Sonia that's so funny that you bumped into Gia! It's a small world hey! How was Bon jovi?
We actually had Glastonbury tickets this year but sold them a few months ago when we realised we'd be in the middle of tx. I was watching Coldplay headline last night and was wishing we were there! And Beyonce tonight is going to be incredible! Another time...and who knows, maybe we can bring our sprog (s)!!

Momito - ditto re the pill. Hated being on it, made me feel depressed and anxious almost the entire time and I feel better within days of coming off it.

Having a v chilled weekend. Picked up some meds yesterday then went to see the gorgeous pip and her beautiful bump! Then made a choc mousse that went wrong (picture the most undomesticated worst cook you know - that's me!)

Hoping to hit the park today with DF and maybe make a start on our wedding invites )

Lots of love xx


----------



## tiara

Hi Ladies...


Well pipster, I think the award for the most patient....patient goes too...cue DRUM ROLE!!! PIPSTER!!!!YAYAY hun you are doing so well hun... sending you hugs, hope your feeling better.  


Sbird...Hey not long now hey hun...Oh an adventure in london sounds right up my street, another reunion would be fun?   




Lady Sonia, well I never thought such royalty as yourself was such a rock chick!!!! hope ya ok my lovely..how ya doing on ze patches..or is it tabs?  


H&P hope ya well sweet....  


Hugs to Paddy, Handy, Simone, GG, Gia, Calgary, Fraggles   


Momito..how ya feeling on ze pill or have you just finished hun..  


AFM......Bored at work, not gonna moan as you all know I am a real life cinders stuck in a cupboard at work.....




Txxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Momito

...well the roller coaster has started!

Half past midnight protocol came through last night via email.  Got to take 50mg of clomid and 75mg of menopur starting tomorrow (4 follies and low FSH...so all good so far).  

Have spent all day running up and down the hills of this little pueblo trying to get all the bits of paper together to get the menopur.  Nightmare, as the first brand name given no one had ever heard of so had to start finding out what it all was for an alternative.  Can't check with NY until 15:00, but need the meds tomorrow!  Tried to get our horrible GP to give me a prescription and ended up having a massive row with the little g*t as he began to patronise me in his usual non bedside manner way...so I reminded him how he denied me my rights to have tx on the Spanish NHS (he has no recollection...of course!) of how he sent me to the worst clinic in Andalucia (apparently knows nothing about it...so why does he recommend it then) and told him how he has ended up costing us 20K!  He looked a bit nervous then.  I hope I ruined his day.  Finally got the needed presciption through the IVI at 8pm tonight...rushed back down to the pharmacy...meds will be here in the morning.  Why can't this just be easy for once?!?!?  I feel run ragged.  

DH had to go for his head scan tonight at the hospital (remember those headaches?)...hope they will find nothing worrying...air-con at the rental is dripping and we don't know why (at least it works as it is around 40 degrees here at the moment) so he has been clambering around that and on top of all this we still have to go to work!  I am cracking up and the fun has barely started!

Aaaaagggghhh...sorry for the moi moi moi post...but gotta get it all out!

Pips...how all is well with you and Bumpy and Songbird hope that your tx is going really smooooothly!

Tiara...thinking of you in the broom cupboard...sure hope this all works out so that we can get you over here!

Handy...hope that you are feeling serene...

Gia and Sonia...how funny that you bumped into eachother!  How lovely!

Fraggles, Calgary, Groovy, Simone, Sue...big hugs

Love
Frazzled Momito
xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Pipster1978

Oh Momito sweetheart- big love for you and DH. I hope that the scan went well & that your tx goes smoothly after a rocky start xxx


----------



## tiara

Momito honey.....
You need a PA at atime like this sweet. Gosh that GP deserves more than you gave him methinks!!! What a T*sser!!!!!!
Look when the marathon of rushing around has stopped, you must look after yourself and take it easy hun.... the tests look great...so this has to work..... Thinking of you loads, and I will get over to see you both soon.

Oh forgot to say I am sooooo proud of you!

Good luck to hubby having scan.

Txxx


----------



## Songbird80

Momito you poor love - what a chuffing nightmare! So glad you managed to get it sorted, despite the ordeal! 4 follies sounds good sweets! Glad you told that pesky GP what's for. These people in positions of influence/power who don't take situations like ours seriously make me mad. My GP is a nice enough lady but she just doesn't get it! Yet these are the people we are supposed to put our health and trust with. I hope he heard you loud and clear and won't cost another unknowing couple a heap of money. Rah.

So my Sis starts stimming tomorrow and I start my oestrogen. My sis has her first scan on tues and mine is thurs. Bloody hells bells.. Must stay calm!

I've actually had a tough couple of days at work and not been sleeping well so I feel pooped tonight. Since my 'burn out' ive really been suffering with low self esteem at work and have this panicky 'I can't do this' feeling permanently. Its mad as i used to be a multi-tasking machine and now I feel pretty useless. Everyone keeps telling me I out too much pressure on myself but I can't seem to snap out of it and lighten up. Arghhh..

Anyway, DF has just brought in dinner so must scoot.. 

Much love to everyone xx

really got any plans for the entire month of july, apart from helping plan two hen weekends so I plan to lie low and rest up as much as poss.


----------



## Momito

Songbird hunny bun...good luck to you both for those forthcoming scans...        
I am sure that everything will be looking good and peachy perfect...
I'd say that organising 2 Hen dos in July is quite a lot...shows what a dull life I lead ha ha ha...  
On that feeling of panic and overwhelming can't do this...you can hun...just not all at once!  You've suffered a bad burn out because you have been a mean multi-tasking machine for too long...and all machines need a bit of maintenance.  Just one step at a time and you'll get there.  You are very lovely, hardworking and bright and wherever you work they are damn lucky to have you!   
Thanks for all your lovely support...better today and start jabbing tonight.  Keeping the meds in the kitchen as it is the coolest place in the house!!!!
Love
Momito
xxxxxxx


----------



## Guest

Oh moms!!! Tx is stressful enough even when running smoothly!!! Make sure u try to have some unwinding time to send growing vibes to those lively follies. Wow!!! 4!!!! That's amazing!!  Come on follies - behave yourself please!!!

Sbird - can u get signed off work again? U need to be resting & nesting ur womb!! Do u want to borrow Zita meditation cd? Pm ur address & I'll forward it on. 

Afm: been on oestrogen gel for a week now & dhea. Don't feel any different... I think.  Progesterone tabs tomorrow for 2 weeks. Then I'll be all woman again. Lol!! 
Heading down to London for my bone density scan. Not sure what to expect. Suddenly work are mega supportive... Idiots. During tx they didn't say a word of support but now I have a "condition" my appointments are acceptable. I try not to think about it. 

Love to all - Especially tiara hiding in the broom cupboard. Is Philip schofield & Gordon the gopher there? 

Sonia
Xxx


----------



## GIAToo

Oh Momito - it's all so stressful isn't it?     The whole thing is stressful enough without added complications re: getting hold of drugs etc. I remember having a complete meltdown one day as I was waiting for drugs to be delivered by a certain time etc and they were.......er.......5 minutes late!    Hopefully the rest of the cycle will run smoothly and New Hope are on the same page as you treatment wise etc.     

Lady Sonia - it was very funny when we saw eachother...I immediately knew I knew you, but when you looked at me blankly I thought I must have got it wrong and then my mind went completely blank on your name so I couldn't even tentatively say "Sonia?"     I had just been to a picnic in Hyde Park organised by the DCN and "clebrating single motherhood" which was nice. Met a few old faces from FF and a few new ones.

Songbird - I agree with the others, you need to put yourself first now.  People's confidence is always knocked when they've got to breakdown point, but you will get your confidence back, just give yourself time.  Hopefully your manager is understanding. And as Momito said, you haven't just been dealing with work stress, you've been dealing with all the other stress too.   

Pipster - so sorry for everything you're going through hun - wish I could help     

Tiara - I'd quite like it if Philip and Gordon were in a cupboard with me   

Handy - how exciting to be on maternity leave - take it easy!  I only have 8 weeks of work left    (not that I'm counting!)

Hi to everyone else

AFM - started feeling Braxton Hicks on Monday.  Tuesday felt like they were getting a bit too regular and by Wednesday morning I had diarrhea, nausea and feeling faint so I convinced myself I was going into premature labour and had a little meltdown at work.    Actually I think it was a meltdown because of the simple fact that I had also been in agony for 2 days with the worst piles I've ever had!!    Anyway, boss sent me home to get a GP appointment and GP reassured me that I'd just eaten something dodgy, the baby was fine (heard a heartbeat) and blood pressure was fine.  Felt soooo relieved that I didn't even feel silly anymore. GP is not fluffy, but has a a caring manner and didn't make me feel stupid or like I was wasting his time, so so far so good.  Working from home today  (well obviously not this minute!   ) and still in agony, but feeling much calmer.  Plus I've stopped feeling my tummy every 5 minutes to see if it's hard or not!    Just waiting for a man to turn up who's going to clean my oven and also carpet of large spare room.  Dad is coming over on Sunday to decorate the same room and then I can start shifting things out of the baby's room to make way for cot and rocking chair etc    Everything is second hand so far except a rug I bought for the baby's room.

Lots of love to you all
GIA Tooxx


----------



## Momito

Gia...dab a bit of germolene on those piles...not a great colour and a bit messy but it soothes. Poor old you suffering from that. Very common during pregnancy though - unfortuantely. Bah...why can't life just be lovely and smooth...! Only 8 weeks until your maternity leave...woho! Great! Not that you are counting the weeks, days, hours or minutes or anyfink!

Sonia...am glad that your colleagues are more supportive but isn't it strange how very unsympathetic people are to those of us undergoing fertility treatment. If only they knew how it turns your life upside down. I have to say, I do think the Brits have a very perculiar attitude to it...they seem to feel the need to judge, tut tut and find fault. Why is that? It is just a condition...no one asks to be infertile for &[email protected]*&^%$£ sake!

As for the DHEA...just wait for those nice teenage spots to kick in hun! What dosage are you on? I've gone back to it but only 25mg per day as I just felt the need to keep my levels up...(who knows what I'm doing really!!!).

Another scan tomoz and bloods. I think one of my dear follies is a cyst which I forgot to mention...it was a bit large for day 2! Let's hope a few others may have made an appearance....

Songbird...hope all is going well in your department...
Love to you all
Momito
xxxxxx


----------



## Songbird80

Ah thanks for the wise words girlies... It's just a funny old time for me at the mo I guess. But alas I've started my oestrogen and my Sis is gearing up to her first jab tonight! She did make me laugh earlier... I text her to check she was still ok on the sniffing and told her that I'd started my oestrogen and had a cracking headache. Her response 'i always find caffeine helps when I've got a headache. Bosh a diet coke'. It just made me laugh that she's so laid back whilst I'm a hyper sensitive, brazil nut, pineapple juice guzzling worry wart!! 

Momito - hope your jabbing went ok last night? This means you are one day ahead of us so you and I (and my Sis of course  are officially cycle buddies! Do you have an approx date for EC? we'll probablybe going out of our minds on our 2ww together! I've never had a 2ww week before so I'm sure that'll be an interesting couple of weeks!!! Good luck with the scan tomorrow. Annoying about the cyst but hurrah to those other 3 follies!!

Gia - poor you being so poorly. I think there's a tummy bug going around at the mo as a few people have been off. Make sure you rest up.

Lady Son - how many squirts of gel are you using? I actually felt really good on the dhea.. I was taking 75mg a day, got a few spots in my hairline but other than that I felt quite energised on it. 

Pips I'm going on to your diary now for an update xxx


----------



## tiara

Hi girlies...


Gia I am loving the graphics and momito responses...germolene is FAB!!!! glad ya feeling a ickle better. but i guess the pg is another journey of stresses hey?


Momito, you truly need a medal for the logistics hun....hope ya feeling ok in the heat! how was hubby's scan??


Lady Sonia...well you seem to be on track...i went to my GP about a bone density scan and he said whyI said... I am worried cos of Early menopause and my mum has soft bones etc bla bla ..I told him It is bad enough having to feel the way I do with POF etc and his reply no lie was" Why would you feel bad your young...you have nothing to worry about...I had no idea women felt upset or different when on the change...he said with a giggle ....I am far too young for such scans" My jaw hit the floor!!!! T*sser...  I replied...well you kept telling me I was far too young to worry about conceiving...and look where that got me!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I am changing doctors!!!!! sorry but i had to rant...sonia your scan reminded me hun..sorry!




Sbird..this is a special time for you and sis, and now I have been thinking what you said , about taking it slower than before...remember, when you get dg and then go through tx, still trying to keep life running smoothly...but inside you are dealing with a major trauma and it has to come out sooner or later... for me I can't compute anything unless it is in bitesizes now...i have accepted it me coping with life again,  so cut yourself some slack ok hun....


Pipster how is the stay in holiday Hospital...you are brave and patient.




Hi Calgary how are the twins? Handy hope your ok too? Fraggles hope ya good? H&P hi!


AFM still in the cupboard but alack no phill or Gordon........


Txxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Songbird80

Aw Tiara - your post has reassured me... I think you're right. I Think I just need to surrender to life and stop trying to control every aspect.  Bite size chunks is the way forward and right now, tx has to be the focus. Thanks dolly, appreciate your advice xx


So much love, strength and courage to our pips xx


----------



## PaddyGirl

Hello ladies

So sorry that I've been AWOL again    This is the first time I've logged onto FF in weeks.

I haven't had a chance to catch up and read all whats been going on yet but I will do that after I've typed this up. I just wanted to quickly get this post in before I run out of time, or another mini crisis raises it's ugly head! 

Basically, things haven't been very good here in Paddy Land. The long term stresses of infertility, caring for mum and dad, hospitals, illnesses, ups and downs with DH, finally took there toll and I had a breakdown a few weeks ago. I've truly been in a horrible place. However, I've seen my GP, who was so kind and understanding, and I'm in the process of arranging for some counselling for myself... the lady concerned specialisies in those of us who are carers and the pressures that brings.  Anyway, I'm praying that I have turned the corner now, although, having said that, I do still have my bad days. My doctor also said that I'm totally burnt out mentally. I was finding that the smallest of tasks or simplest of questions were too much for me. I couldn't function properly, quite scary really, it hasn't been very nice. 

Anyway...  onwards and upwards as they say.  I'm just taking each day as it comes and trying to control my anxieties and worries the best I can. 

So my wonderful ladies... I'm going to endeavour to read all whats been happening and going on with you all but in the meantime I'm sending you all heaps of love and loads of     

Much love 
Paddy xxxxxxxxxxxxx    I've so missed you all!


----------



## PaddyGirl

Sorry, me again!  Blimey... two posts in a matter of minutes!    

In the middle of catching up but had to quickly say thankyou to Gia for her 'delicate' description for my absence.  Thankyou, that was really sweet of you xx


----------



## GIAToo

PaddyGirl!! Welcome back hun!! Hope that counselling helps you to find you again and work your way through the mist as it were      You missed my streaking naked around the house (luckily!)    

Quickie from me - did anyone watch that Crimewatch programme about Mille Dowler last night?  Turns out that the serial killer not only attacked someone on my old road 100 yards from my old house (while I was still living there), but he also ran over a young girl twice at the end of my current road, again 100 yards from my house!!    So glad the lunatice is in jail.  THEN as the credits came up I realised the guy playing the serial killer was an actor I know!    Sleep was rather intermittent last night   

Hope everyone has a lovely weekend!
GIA Too xxxxx


----------



## H&amp;P

Paddy - lovely to have you back and glad you are going about getting the care you need with everything you do for everyone else.

Gia - How are you enjoying having the house to yourself, I too have been trying to do second hand bargain hunting (though not actually bought a thing yet) DH is still saying it's too early, think he will be saying that when i am in labour   

Tiara -    &    to your DR, grrrrrrr makes me sooooooo mad.

Songbird - really enjoying reading your posts about the journey you and your sister are undertaking together, it really is truly amazing and you should tell her we all say so.   

Momito - How was your scan today?     

Sonia - Hope your bone density scan shows everything is OK.


----------



## Momito

Paddygirl...welcome back hun.  So sorry to hear that you have been having it so hard...just so much going on in your life and you are always giving, giving, giving.  For all the love you have for everyone else, every now and then a little voice must try to squeeze out saying, "what about me"  I do hope that the counselling sessions help to bring some much needed balance into your life.            Wish we were all nearer so that we could come and spoil you rotten.

Gia...now that is scary!  I didn´t see the programme, just saw the end credits.  What happened to those poor young women is so awful and I feel so much for their families.  So glad that that horrible man is behind bars.  And well off the streets.  Hopefully you will get some shut eye for you and the babs tonight.  

Forgot to congratulate you on how resourceful you are in kitting out the baby´s room!  It must be so exciting!  

Songbird...looks like we are cyclers...the 3 of us!  I have no idea when ec might be...I don´t think I will be told till next week.  No doubt it will be another last minute rush!  What about you?
Well today I had the scan...7 follies!  3 on the right (10mm, 5mm and 5mm - so 2 still very small...) and 4...yes 4...on the left!  2 at 8.5mm and 2 at 5mm (so again...small 5mm).  There don´t seem to be any cysts so it looks like Aunt Flo took care of that.  FSH has rocketed up though to 18.7...so it will be interesting to see what I am instructed to take tonight (no doubt at half past midnight again.  Am getting used to these long days now!).
Hope that your sister´s jabbing goes well and that you don´t turn into a pineapple or brazil nut (how very tropical of you darlinks).

Tiara...taking life in bite sized chunks...that is so spot on.  Just wish I were better at it!  As for your GP...perhaps he´d like to swap notes with mine (who, hopefully, won´t be for much longer...).

Thanks for asking about DH´s scan...no news...which should mean good news, as if there was something horrible they would ring right away.  He´s still getting the headaches though...very perplexing.

Yes, Sonia...how was your scan?

H&P...your baby´s head will be popping out and your DH will say..."do you think we should start looking into getting a pram and some nappies...!".  Glad that all is going well with you.

Handy...hope you are resting up ok.  Fraggles...any news on your front?  Calgary...how are your lovely boys?  Groovy and Simone...how are you all?

Pipster...how is it going chez toi and Luxury Towers?  I do hope that you have been taking it very easy and that there are no stresses.  

Love to you all
Momito
xxxxxx


----------



## tiara

Hey Paddy you poor love..... now take it easy.. you deserve looking after hun..... sending you lots of hugs....     


momito................ well done you 7 follies is GREAT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! yayayay...


txxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Songbird80

A special post just for Paddy...

I'm so so sorry you've been through such a terrible time. You poor love. Reading your post struck A chord with me as I too have been through a bit of a melt down and the way you described it - I just know that feeling of everything just being too much to deal with - i remember even finding making toast a complete upheavel. It's like the brain just can't take any more trauma and activity any longer and that accompanied with exhaustion and anxiety is like the perfect storm. Mine has been accompanied by panic attacks and insomnia which is horrible - especially in the gear up to treatment when the emphasis is on feeling fit and healthy! I'm so glad you went to see your GP though and you're looking at counselling. I'm actually seeing a cognitive behaviour therapist at the moment to try and help with the residual anxiety. Ive only had 2 sessions but it seems quite good. So anyway, I'm going to echo what my GP said to me today (she is wonderful): you need to be kind to yourself, do nice things and allow yourself time to rest and relax.  

Everything you're going through, with IF, your parents, troubles with DH - it's just so much occupying your head space, and it's all stressful stuff. Just don't do what I've done, and continue to do, put pressure on myself to feel 100% straightaway! These things take time and you have to allow yourself that recovery time. I know this probably sounds melodramatic but I'm almost viewing now as a kind of 'rehabilitation' period to get back to normal again! 

So lovely Paddy - take good care and know that we're all here for you. Ad momito says it would be so nice if we were all nearby so we could come see you! 
Much love and support xx


----------



## Songbird80

Another post just to say WHOOO HOOOO to momito's 7 follies!! Yee haa baby, that's flaming fantastic! 

We think EC is going to be around 14th/15th July. I've decided to book time off work from just before then right through to the test date. When those embie(s) go in me (praying we actually get some good embies of course - pls god) I want to just chillax and give them the best possible chance of sticking!  

X


----------



## PaddyGirl

I don't know what to say....  you're all such kind, thoughtful and wonderful people.  Everyone has said such lovely things ... it's had me in tears (in a nice way though    ) 

Songbird...  it seems as if we have experienced the same. The way you have described how you felt is exactly the same for me. I've found the whole experience so frightening, I've not felt in control of anything, or myself half the time!  Hope I don't sound a dunce here, but what does a cognitive therapist do exactly?  Do they help with past anxieties which lurk about still? 
I'm thrilled that your tx is going well with your darling sister, as you said earlier, how do you thank someone for doing this for you? It's truly wonderful.    

Gia... I had to laugh at the streaking through the house bit!  It must be so nice to get your place back to yourself again. As for that Crimewatch thing, no I didn't see it but OMG! How scary!  Just the thought that it was only yards from your home!!  Hope you're over this tummy bug now and enjoying making up the nursery.  I just can't believe how quickly this time has come round, it must be such a wonderful feeling.    

Momito...  sounds like you've been a very busy bee just lately too!  And to hear that you're in the midst of your next treatment!!  I'm so so pleased for you, 7 follies is very good indeed!!    I'm assuming (or perhaps I missed reading this bit    ) but are you with the NY clinic?  Guessing by the times you are receiveing your phone instructions you must be.  Hope your DH's headaches start to improve and as you say, no news is good news, so fingers crossed that all is well for him   

Tiara... Hello hon, how are you?  I loved your description of 'bite size' chunks.....  perfect way to take on what life throws at us. Think I will remind myself of that every now and again.    Glad to hear that you and DH are speaking more now, that must help relieve some tension at home.  But as for that Dr of yours......      

H&P... I remember when my cousin was having her baby, she left EVERYTHING until the very last minute. She had problems having a baby too, so she felt she couldnt tempt fate and buy anything. Anyway, her little girl came a bit early and she literally didn't have a thing for her!!  She was giving out instructions/orders to her sisters whilst she was in labour!  I'm sure you'll have everything in order though, tell your DH to get his skates on!!      

Handy... hope you're enjoying your time at home now and resting like you should be      How long do you have now?  

Pipster... sorry to hear that you've been in hospital hon, but you're doing absolutely brilliant!!!!  You must have the patience of a saint hon    

Sonia... hello, hows things going for you hon?  Have you had the results of your bone scan yet?  Praying that all is ok        

Calgary... how are your darling boys doing?    

Hi to GG and Simone... hope your little ones are keeping you busy    

Fraggles hon .... how are you feeling?  You must be quite a few months gone by now, the weeks simply fly by and before you know it, so do the months!  Hope everything is going well for you, and that your mums health is ok too    

A big hello to anyone I may have missed ... hope I've mentioned everyone.  

AFM... nothing much to report (thank god!!!) Hoping to have a nice quiet weekend, the weather seems good so far so maybe I'll get out in the garden. I always find that relaxing, even though I don't really know what I'm meant to be doing      

Anyway, it's so nice to be back in the fold again!  I wish we all lived closer to each other too, how nice would that be. 

Okay, time to jump in the shower (yes, I am still sitting here in my jim-jams!!) 
Much love to you all
paddy xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Momito

Paddy...just want to say how nice it is to have you back.

You and Songbird sound like you have experienced very similar things and it sounds very distressing.  Am glad that you are both coming out the other side though.

Yes...am back at the New Hope but doing distance monitoring with a clinic in Sevilla (IVI Sevilla).  It is not the most relaxing experience to be honest...I have to chase one clinic for the results so that I have them quickly (yesterday a bit of a cock-up), pass them on via email and fax, and then wait, wait, wait.  Last night I went completely mental.  By half past midnight nothing had come in so I ended up ringing their out of hours service and finally got my protocol at 1am.  Then discovered that in fact they had sent the protocol through at around 7pm, but it had gone into my spam box (egg on my face).  I use this windows outlook thing as we have several accounts for different things so it didn´t show up, as it was considered spam.  So now I know...CHECK YOUR SPAM BOX!  I think that there is an underlying distrust on my part, as I have had trouble getting communication out of them before and the time differences don´t help.  Sometimes they respond at a fairly decent hour, but mostly it is so late I am on my knees.  Poor DH is all stressed out.  I am not able to keep a lid on mine so it sets him off.  I admit that I am not the calmest person, and DH is a stress bucket, so between us we are a right pair!
So only 50mg of clomid last night (which I find odd), clomid + 75iu of menopur tonight and tomorrow, clomid + 150iu of menipur on Monday, back for scan and bloods on Tuesday.  I am sure that they think I am the wicked witch of the East and West, but I feel if I don´t get uppity I won´t get anything.  Ugh!  Hopefully we can chillax (like that Songbird!) a bit until Tuesday when it all starts up again...

Songbird...your idea to take some time out sounds like a good idea...especially considering everything that has happened to you of late.  Are your colleagues supportive or have you decided to keep mum (no pun intended!)?

Pipster...you´ve been quiet...are you ok?

Hope everyone else is well.  It is boiling here...all you can think is "hot"....!

Love you all
Momito
xxxxxx


----------



## GIAToo

Oh Momito I think the calmest person in the world would be getting stressed having to deal with a cycle that way     Poor you and DH - let's just hope that you never have to go through this again!  And 7 follies is fabulous darlinks!!    

PaddyGirl and Songbird - I've been through the same and it is awful.  I remember my GP signing me off for 3 months and I was shocked!  She said "If you want to watch daytime TV and eat chocolate biscuits all day, that's what you do" which made a great weight lift off my shoulders - I felt someone was "allowing" me to be ill.  However, you girls have got to keep going for various reasons at the moment and I do feel for you     I am worried about it happening again after I've had the baby    If you can, do try and find time for yourselves just to "be" and I found Mindfulness to be wonderful for helping me to stay focussed on the here and now. (I'm sorry if i'm repeating myself, I know I've talked about this before)   

Pipster - I am following your diary and my goodness you are being put through the ringer aren't you? I hope the Doctors work out what's going on with your little bumpy..      for you and DH

Sorry for no more personals - I need to get some sleep. Last night I was awake from 1.30am due to painful piles which (tmi alert!) had been bleeding all night.  In the end at 3am I got up and had a bath with salt in to try and ease the pain.    Managed to get a few hours sleep after that.  

Chat soon  - love to all
GIA Tooxxxxx


----------



## Pipster1978

Hey lovelies!
Just a quickie to touch base for now. . .

Paddy, darling, it's hardly surprising how you feel with all the pressure, stress, sadness and worry you've experienced for such a long period of time. Breakdowns are sadly much more common than they seem. My mum had one in her early 20's as did my niece (very recently actually) on DH's side of the family. I agree completely with the advice to just do as you feel, even if it's sitting in front of the telly all day! When my niece was going through her breakdown, I spoke to my mum for advice and she said that establishing small routines such as always taking a short walk each day or having a nighttime routine eg bath, Horlicks, bed helped her. She also said that small achievements shouldn't be overlooked: getting dressed= an achievement eating a nice lunch and enjoying the flavours = achievement.

I haven't experienced a full breakdown but I have had 3 pretty overwhelming bouts of depression over the years at age 17 (nothing I could put my finger on), at age 23 (horrid boyfriend and really needed to make a change) and age 29 (dreadful work situation - more anxiety than depression though) Like Gia, I worry about PND once Bumpy's here, especially as we've been having a bit of a traumatic time- it's so often when things are resolved/over that our body, mind and soul says "Stop! That's it! I need a break". But that's exactly what you must do sweetheart-take time out to heal. One day you'll catch yourself laughing at something or realise that you've felt okay for a day and not worried about things. Then you'll know thar you're on the mend. In the meantime, something I do when overwhelmed is, last thing at night, try to list and replay all the things I've liked/ enjoyed about the day. Literally: I liked the breakfast I had, I liked seeing that butterfly in the garden, I enjoyed talking to so and so on the phone. . . It may sound trivial but it does mean I end most days on a positive note, even if it's been a lousy day, as I try to block out the upsetting/ worrying stuff. I can't remember where I heard about this technique but it helps. Thinking of you heaps. You WILL come through the other side. 

Momito- wow! How many follies?! Awesome!

Gia- really feel for you with your piles. I hope that they settle. Have you seen your GP about them? Ouchy!

Should really get some sleep so I'll send general hugs all round to Tiara, Songbird, Sonia, Sue, Mac, Calgary, Handy, (so glad things are good with you and bubs) Simone and I've prob missed someone so hugs to you too!

Had very traumatic time this week (if you haven't read my diary, then I'd avoid it: it's rough reading) but things are seeming a bit more positive again now. My consultant let me out on day release today so DH took me to Westfield and I coped with a bus journey there, being in the shopping centre (even though I felt very panicky & my hand, clinging to DH's was soaking with nervous sweat) going to a few shops and lunch! I guess it'll take small steps to get back to feeling calm in public places after being here so long! But onwards and upwards: I'm 34 weeks today- just one week away from the personal goal I set almost 3 months ago, which was to get to at least 35 weeks. A c-sec has been booked in but we're keeping the date underwraps for now. Let's just pray Bumpy is okay and pulls through. She'll be what's classed as a 'late term premie' but will only be about the size of a 28 weeker so it's rather tricky stuff to navigate.

Anyway. Much much love to you all,
Pipster & Bumpy xxx


----------



## Pipster1978

H&P and Fraggles! Big love to you both too xxx


----------



## Wraakgodin

Paddy – sending you huge hugs.  You have been through so much and so supportive to your family, I hope you manage to take time out for yourself and let yourself heal.  I am glad you had a GP that was understanding and could help you.  I hope the councelling helps and each day you will get better and better.  

Pipster – I had to laugh at your getting day release, sounds like you have been in prison or something, but I bet it felt like that at times!  I am glad you are doing so well that they have let you do that, and glad you coped with being out and coping with “normal” life again.  Huge congratulations on getting to 34 weeks!  Sending you and bumpy lots of hugs. 

Hi to everyone else!  

Sue


----------



## Pipster1978

Hey Sue- forgot to say that DH had me in stitches yesterday: we were talking about a pram we'd looked at (we still have nothing organised for bubs because, well, we're too scared to. . .) but he was talking about cute clothes he'd seen and said he'd dress Bumpy in a yellow sweater with red dungerees! Sound familiar? Stewiebella . . . Stewiebumpy. . .


----------



## Momito

...have just read your diary dearest Pipster...bumpy ride is an understatement!  But I am soooo relieved for you all that things are looking on the up.  You´re having to deal with so many different emotions and possible scenarios, all changing fast, that no wonder you feel wiped out.  It is just too much to handle.  So glad that your consultant decided to give you a second opinion, you must be feeling more positive and calmer, although I know you won´t feel able to take anything for granted.  And congrats to getting to 34 weeks....nearly there you megga tigress.  Little Bumpy will want for nothing with a mum like you!   

Gia...oooh that sounds so sore you poor love.  Another thing I have heard is rubbing an avocado stone around there brings some relief too.  You poor thing, it must be really nasty to have woken you up.  Very much hope it heals pronto.

Lots of love to all les gals...
Momito
xxxxxx


----------



## tiara

Hi girls

Pipster...you poor thing, you have to give yourself a pat on the back hun, venturing out and coping with everything... you are a ivkle hero hun...

Paddy you too really...you never seem to put you first ever.. but I am sure this time will make you see that paddy is worth everything...

Momito...well it is all systems go hun.... Yay and you have everyright to get stressed... I have everything crossed for ya hun....

Gia, Handy, H&P, Calgary, GG, Fraggles...SBird lots of hugs


Txxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Songbird80

Hi girlies 

Pips - yeee haa for 34 weeks.. So amazing. Can't believe you have a planned date.. Wow x

Gia - you poor love with those nasty piles... Sheesh, I didn't realise that was a side effect of pg. 

Paddy - how's it going this week? Hope you're ok xx

Momito - how's it going? Did you have a scan today?

Big hugs and hi's to everyone else! 

We had our first scans this morning and all is good   My sis has a marvellous 17 follies and my lining is  8mm on day 6 so they're pleased with us  It feels so strange that things appear to be on our side! Don't mean to sound depressing but I've got so used to the pitiful 'sorry, things don't look good' expressions that to get good news and to know all is going well and on track is pretty nice. For once, I actually walked out of the clinic feeling chirpy!

Another scan on Thursday and we think EC prob middle of next week.  Just got to hope those follies contain some nice eggs! Step by step hey...

Start steroids tomorrow which I'm not particularly looking forward to but just got to get on with it I suppose.

Hope everyone is ok. Lots of love and hugs.


Songbird xxx


----------



## GIAToo

Songbird - fab news on the follies and your lining    Hope it all goes well.    

Momito - good luck with your cycle.    

I am going to try and take a break from FF.  This morning my 31 year old cousin had a massive stroke and died.  The whole family are devastated.  I want to go and hide somewhere, like in a cupboard.   
He was on the organ donation register and his parents have agreed to that (his poor little heart was no good to anyone).  I'm so proud of him, but feeling bereft. Life is so cruel sometimes as we are all well aware eh?

I'm sure I'll still be reading your posts and won't be gone long   
Take care
GIA Tooxxx


----------



## Fraggles

GiaToo




  am so so sorry. Thinking of you all at this time. Look after yourself.


xxxx


----------



## GIAToo

Thank you Fraggles    

Pipster - forgot to say good luck with the c-section whenever it is       

GIA Tooxx


----------



## Fraggles

Songbird way to go. 

Good luck for s section Pipster.

x


----------



## Pipster1978

Oh GIA I'm so sorry to read your news. What an awful
shock. You take care & we're all here as and when you need us. Thinking of you xxx


----------



## Songbird80

Gia - that is so awful. Sending you so much love x


----------



## Pipster1978

Morning lovelies,

Songbird- that's amazing news on lining + fabulous crop of lovely eggies. I to remember feeling slight disbelief when I cycled with my sis that I was actually, seemingly, on the 'winning team' for a change. Can't believe how soon EC will be. Almost your DF's turn to, ahem, request a copy of Razzle & a large pot! Go team, go!

Fraggles- how're you?

Momito- how're things going?

Tiara- I don't think I'm a hero. I reckon anyone on here would be able to cope with what's going on for me. Us FF'rs are a force to be reckoned with! It's just about keeping your eye on the prize, I suppose and trying (I'm kind of needing others to do this for me) trying to believe that things might just work out.

Much love to ya'all!

Yesterday was slightly insane though: I was up all of Monday night on the CTC as I'd been worried about feeling Bumpy move less. So I had less than 2 hour's sleep. My doctor came in first thing just to have a quick listen to bub's heartbeat and it was quite high as a baseline so I was strapped onto the CTG to check it settled. Then baby had a very prolonged deceleration (which they apparently do at this gestation) but this was the scariest we've had and as Bumpy's HB decelerated to 60 bpm (should range between no less than 110 and no more than 160 really) my pulse soared to over 100 bpm. Cue flurry of activity, full blood count and platelets being done, another steroid shot for Bumpy's lungs and me being told in no uncertain terms to be nil by mouth. . . They thought they were going to have to whip the baby out there and then! So I phoned poor  DH: "morning babe! Did you sleep well? Did I? Not one bit. Don't panic but. . ." so another hospital dash for him. Curiously enough, we were both rather calm. Anyway. Things settled a little (even though the drama brought on some pretty nippy Braxton Hicks, which were coming about 4-5 mins apart. So I'll just add premature labour to my long list of pregnancy complications, then!) So we had our scan as planned and Bumpy's looking okay, blood flow is a bit wonky but not dangerous at the moment. So, I'm still pregnant and finally got to eat around 3pm. Managed to cram in breakfast, lunch and supper by 7 pm . . . I was sooooo hungry. Anyway. Had really good night's sleep and now on CTG again. It's both reasuring (when we get a good trace) and scary. 

Not long to go now and my goal of 35 weeks is keeping me going!

Much love,
Pipster & Bumpy xxx


----------



## Groovinggirl

Gia, i'm so sorry to read about your cousin's death..life can be so cruel sometimes.

SB, it's sounding so good for you and i'm so happy. Keeping my fingers crossed for a positive outcome. Loads of love

Pip hun, just finished reading your journal...wow so much has happened to you with this pregnancy. Thank God bumpy is hanging in there..sending you both lots of love.

Hi to all you lovely ladies, just dashing on here..need to nap while baby naps.

We took our first long road trip with him to see my parents over the weekend, it was about 8 hours drive each way. He was so good and was smiling at everyone when we got there. Baby is getting quite active and i have to watch him more now.

Will pop on later.


----------



## tiara

Hi girls... WOW is all i can say

Gia I am sending you hugs and for your family also.. I am so sorry for your loss...you take as much time as you need.

Pipster...you have to write a book hun... Gosh you have been through it.... bumby is really worth being here and is making the hospital give him/her the best treatment.... you and hubby must be shattered though!!! I stick with what i think your definitly a hero hun!!!

Sbird Great news.... yay it is all systems go.. you describe those looks the doctors or nurses give perfrctly... but this time it will be a happy ending....

GG glad all is well and babba is lively...

Hugs to all

txxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Stretch

Pipster - Oh hun you are doing brilliant and already are the best mum in the world to little bumpy. I bet once bumpy comes into the world he/she whacks on the weight and guzzles the white stuff    34 weeks is a huge milestone and having the injections are worrying but brilliant for bumpy. Hope you get e good night sleep tonight   

Gia - Oh you poor thing, I am so sorry to read your news but please look after yourself sweetie   

Songbird - whoop whoop - wow 17 follies......you are going to get a lovely bumper crop and your lining is text book perfect    

Big hello to everyone - especially Paddy - I hope each day is making you feel a little brighter   

xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Momito

Gia...so very sorry to read your news.  There are no words...         Just really sad for you and your family.

Pipster...never a dull moment at your end.  Don't know how you do it.  Know you have to...roll on 35 weeks...            

Songbird...cor...17 follies!  Things are looking good chick...

AFM...can't be long as got to get some shut eye.  4 follies remaining, but only 1 looking good at about 12.something, next one along is still only 8.something, the other two have gone backwards so think we can discount them.  Am off to NY tomorrow morning...have been manically trying to organise everything.  It all feels such a strain.  Lots of tantrums and tears on my part.  Just wish someone would take over.  Am staying a week and going for extraction only, scheduled either for the weekend or early next week.  Off the menopur as FSH shot up to over 33!  Yikes.  But still on the clomid.

Take care of yourselves girls...
Momito
xxxxxxx


----------



## Songbird80

Have a safe trip Momito. Thinking of you lots x


----------



## tiara

Momito.. thinking of you loads.... dont be so hard on yourself... this is stressful when dealing with a local clinic never mind on half way across the world..... remmebr to breathe hun and all will be well. Can you pick up forstie too this time around? I will follie dance in the studio now for ya hun..

Safe journeys my sweet, go glee style and do breakfast outside tiffany's for me..if ya feel up to it!

Mega hugs and love coming ya way.

Txxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## H&amp;P

Momito - safe travels lovely lady, and hope you get a surprise come EC with more than 1 nice big juicy egg.     

Gia - huge    to you and your family.

Songbird - fab news on those follicles.     

Pipster - you are doing amazingly well lovely lady, hang in there hunny and cook that baby a little while longer


----------



## Stretch

Good luck lovely Momito


----------



## Groovinggirl

All the best Momito, hope you get a lovely surprise.
Pip, hope you and Bumpy are hanging in there..
Hi to everyone...MacCook, how's your lovely boy?


----------



## Momito

Hello chicas

Hope you are well...Pipster...hope that things are calm chez toi.
Songbird...hope things are going well with you and your sis.

Calamities of calamities...I missed my flight on Thursday!!!!  We arrived in good time at the airport (up at 5:30...2.5 hours there)...stood in the queue...thought I had better get my docs out...could I find my passport...could I hell!  I had left it on the scanner the night before, as I was getting all the bits and bobs off to sort out the rental of my accommodation.  Very luckily we could change the out-going ticket (for a price)...and although I felt like the biggest berk on the planet...I realised that I was just doing too much and way too late into the night (that 6 hour time difference is a real killer!).  Anyway...as it happens...maybe it is just as well, as when we got home there was an email from the New Hope (sent over at 2am my time) telling me to get some cetrotide (to inhibit ovulation), which would have never seen had I made my flight.  So every cloud has a silver lining...managed to get my hands on some so could get jabbing straight away and I think this may just have saved things!  Arrived yesterday, flung my baggage into the rental, and whipped up to the clinic, luckily very near where I am staying.  Got "scanned" and they took bloods, and was back there today at 7.15 (but had slept...oh bliss!), another scan and more bloods...e/c tomorrow.  Just one follie measuring 22mm...thin lining thanks to clomid so no transfer this cycle...just hope that old follie can produce the goods!

Now I am here feel much more relaxed in my Madison Avenue (how posh is that!) digs!  It is costing a fortune but decided to try to be near the clinic and thank goodness bearing in mind I only just made it there last night.  Am taking it easy over the w/e...can't change my ticket home or get money back on the rental...so will have a few days to enjoy the Big Apple next week.

Hope that everyone is well...Gia am still thinking of you a lot but know that you are having to focus elsewhere right now.  

Thanks to you all for your kind and good wishes...it is really lovely of you.

Big kisses from the Big Apple

Momito
xxxxxx


----------



## Pipster1978

Blimey Momito! So glad you were able to sort the flight & saw that email too! V, v lucky! I'm liking your positivity re silver linings! 

I'm just willing that follie on & praying this is your time.

Thinking of you heaps- I always remember loving reading your SATC style posts when I first found Tiara's 'Has anyone else. . .' thread. Your tenacity is astounding & I'm with you all the way sweetheart.

Much love to everyone. Final obs of day in a sec so let's hope BP is okay and I can have a lovely sleep. Last night I had a spike again & ended up taking the dreaded red tablet. Have felt pretty fuzzy today headwise but legwise I'm smooth, smooth, smooth: had a mobile beautician come to the hospital to do a full leg & bikini wax and I feel sooooo much better!

Night all.
Love Pipster & Bumpy xxx


----------



## Guest

Just a quick fly by to send momito, songbird & pips luck, love & best wishes. I'm reading & sending lots of hugs. 

V tired today as was up early to run the British 10km road race. Hadn't trained/prepared for it so it was haaaarrrd work. But finished in a not bad time considering & loved almost every minute of it!!

Big hugs to u all

Sonia
Xxx


----------



## tiara

Momtio...Yay your there..another hurdle done!!! Albeit with ups and downs...hope EC goes well, and they can get ya PUPO..... you brave lady!!!


Pipster, hope you an bumpy are ok U+You have done soooooooooooooooo well hun and bumpy too!


Sonia..well done on the 10k you put me to shame i can only jog for 15mins...nearly our summer break Yayayayay...


Hope all you gals are good?


AFM hubby and me are being friends, hada family meeting re my house and mum in it...lots of things resolved so all good and me and hubby decided to go to devon for a wee break and see if we can salvage our marriage...so ickle bit more positive me thinks....


Sbird...hope it is all going well hun?


Gia hugs


Handy how ya doing when are you due hun?


Calgary hugs


Mac hugs


Fraggles Hugs


Txxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Momito

Hello beautiful and smoooooth gals (well some of you anyway!!!)

Pipster...hope you got to sleep well and that you and Bumpy are well.  How lovely to be all smooth...you sound like you are at some luxury spa darlinks!


Lady Sonia...10k mile....woooooh!  That is truely admirable!  Especially if you don't feel that you had trained enough for it...it can make for a hard slog.  You'd fit in well on the mean streets of NYC!

Tiara...am so glad that things are more positive chez toi...a bit of time to rediscover eachother and why you fell in love in the first place may be just what the two of you need.  Best of luck and really hope that you can make things good between you.     

Songbird...how goes it with you and your sis?  Hope things are still looking good...       

Handy my love...how are you?  What is your due date so that we can all be thinking of you.

Paddy...how are you lovie?  Hope that things are as smooth as Pipster's legs chez toi.

Calgary...how are you and the boys?

Fraggles, hope all is well with you?

Gia...  for you and your little one.

Simone...how are you and Esmay?  And Groovy girl?  How are things in your part of the world?

Sue and Mac Cook...thank you for watching over us...  

AFM...had the extraction today.  Barely painful at all (just took a valium, am not sedated).  The doc managed to extract 2 eggs, one 24mm, the other only 12mm but it came out easily so they will try to mature it in the lab, so we will see what happens (he felt confident that there was another one in there due to my estriol levels...so you see how important those bloods are?!).
Then had a very long meeting with the doc.  Basically I am coming back next month for another extraction (this will be my "free" go which I wasn't sure if I was still entitled to or not)...and then after that we will schedule to try for transfers.  I've decided that I would prefer to try for as many eggs as possible which pretty much discounts doing ec and transfer on the same cycle due to the clomid.  We had a long chat about implantation, the reason for my miscarriages etc.  He says I may just have been struck my lightening twice.  But, should there be any indication that there is anything else, there are things they can do to improve the chances of implantation (things like washing out the uterus, getting rid of old scarring, although this can actually make things worse, even using steroids of some sort).  All of these were possible options to consider...still too early to have to make any decision as to whether they are necessary.  

At the moment they freeze the embies at 2 days.  For the next session, the doc would like to try to get them to 5 days.  This, he says, will give us a bit more idea as to the quality and also how long I have left to keep trying.  He felt sure he could get me preggars if I keep going (which he acknowledges is difficult logistically and with all the additional costs incurred).  But this would tell him whether we are looking at 6 months or 1-2 years left in me.  Despite all the difficulties of this journey and this particular cycle, I do feel glad that I decided to go back here.  It really is the only clinic that has given me this much thought.  We will see if there is any action in the lab tonight (hope so...lots of slow, rythmic numbers please!).  So I won't be coming back PUPO this time, but hopefully with a view to it sometime in the future!

Lots of love to all you girlies.  Hope I haven't rambled on too much...still trying to get my head around all this info myself to be honest!

Momito
xxxxxxx


----------



## Songbird80

My god Momito - what a nightmare about your flight but thank god you got the email... You poor thing though I bet you were climbing the walls. How was EC today? I so hope it went well honey. Will they store the embie there? Does that mean you'll have 2 frosties to put back?

Pips - booooo to having to take another red pill. How you feeling today?

Lady Son, thanks so much for your texts and for sending Zita... Ill keep my eye out for her tomorrow x

All ok this end - we were at the hospital on Saturday and all still looking good. And alas, EC is booked for Tuesday morning! I can't believe it! DF and I were talking about how it's like an exam that you suddenly realise yoyou've run out if time to revise for so you've just got to hope for the best! We've been at the in-laws to be this weekend which was so nice. The support is just overwhelming from both our families. They all want it to work so much! We had a big meal with all our Uni mates last night which was a lot of fun. I put my glad rags on and it felt good to be out. We've chosen not to tell too many people about what's happening next week, just family and my bezzie girls. Other than that, we're just going to lie low... DH has been adorable. He's pretty stoic and doesn't show nerves usually but I can see he's feeling it now. It's like the past 2 years has been building towards this week... Incredible really that it's been so long in the making. 

My dad sent me a lovely text earlier saying how proud he is of me and my   Sis.. Obviously that set me off!  

Anyway - going to chill out and watch a movie now with DF. 

Lots of love to everyone xxx


----------



## tiara

Sbird. so pleased all is going to plan my sweet... and this will work...


Momito, As i said before, hope the barry white has done his thang....so so so proud of you my sweet.

Txxxx


----------



## Momito

Songbird, so glad that things are looking good.  And so much love and support from your families must be so welcome with all the heartache and distress that you and your DF have had to face over the past few years.  No doubt your families have suffered alongside you.  You sound like you have lovely families...not to mention your Star Sister!  Best of luck for ec on Tuesday...have they given you a date for transfer yet?  Revision over...here you come!  May this be your time honey...long overdue and very much deserved...                

Tiara...you are such a kind and lovely and thoughtful person...just had to tell you that.      

Pipster...hope things are looking good at your end for you and Bumpy...I'm guessing you have passed the critical 35 week mark?

Handy...we haven't heard much from you...hope you are ok?

Will let you have any news once it comes in...may it be good...may it be good...        

Momito
xxxxxxx


----------



## Stretch

Momito - I have every toe, finger and legs crossed for you.......come on embies, grow, grow, grow   

Songbird - So pleased to hear your news sweetie   

Tiara - Really glad to hear that you and DH are giving it your best, as my Dad always says that's all you can do   

Much love to you all xxx


----------



## Songbird80

Momito I've just caught up and seen I missed your message post extraction. Well done on those eggies sweets! Glad to hear that being there feels like it's right - that feeling of knowing you've made the right decision goes along way on this journey hey.

Tiara - I'm so so pleased that you and Dh are patching things up, I really am.

Pip - some special xxxx and hugs for you today xxxx

Taxi is booked for 6.40 to take us to the lister for EC. DF has just darted off to collect my poor Sis from Victoria who's been stuck on static trains for the last few hours. I'm injected up to the max with gestone, clexane, and rattling with oestrogen, baby aspirin and steroids and the final piece de resistance, a doo-da pill! Hmmm..!

Off to bed to try and catch some much needed Zzz's.

Lots of love xx


----------



## Pipster1978

Hi lovelies,

Many congrats to you, Momito. Your clinic really does sound positive & switched on as if they're truly wanting to work with you. That makes such a difference!

Tiara- it's great to hear that you & DH are getting on better. I wish you both well, whatever conclusions you come to. Follow your heart darling.

Songbird- I'll be thinking of you tomorrow. It'll be a big day for you all & can be a bit overwhelming & intense but also very special. Go girl!

Hugs for you all- I really ought to sleep but I'm a bit overexcited. We had some drama on Sunday where I ended up in labour & delivery on the baby monitor for 12 hours with only a short break due to decels (one of which was prolonged & the midwife pushed the red emergency button - people came running!) The anaesthetist was summoned & I had a canula put in which took 3 goes and was agony (dodgy, small veins) & we thought we'd deliver on Sunday. The c-section was officially booked for today (Tuesday) but, after another decel at about 6:45am yesterday (Monday) I was up on labour & delivery. Fortunately I'd been nil by mouth since midnight etc so I begged the doctor to ask the consultant if they could deliver yesterday on the grounds that I would go insane if I had to endure one more day of torture & they agreed!

The prep for the c-section took an hour as the first attempt at epidural didn't work but when it did, my god it was weird!  

So our CD was started from the beginning again & in the surgeons went to the strains of 'The First Cut is the Deepest' by Rod Stewart (well- it amused me!) & our darling girl was born, crying, to 'Defying Gravity', the Glee version. She was actually crying!

She weighed 2lb 8ozs approx and had APGARS of 7 then 8 then 9! Daddy had a hold & I had a magical kiss & cupped her head then she was taken up to the NICU. DH waited until I was settled on the High Dependency Unit (HDU) then went up to see her. By his second visit to her, her hat & blankie were off: it seems she's maintaining her body temperature well &, so far, she's been breathing on her own!

Only 2 hours after delivery I was able to get up & into a wheelchair to leave the HDU and go down to my wee room. After a pizza & a load of fizzy drink, I made it upstairs to see our beautiful poppet (not to blow my own trumpet 'doot doodle doooooo' but I'm told that this is impressive as many people had said it would take 24 hours & I did it in 7!) I was very well rewarded though as I was actually allowed a long cuddle, skin to skin. She's teeny but just beautiful. The most perfect little creature I've ever seen, IMO. 

The neonatologist popped down to see hubby & I at about 10:30pm & he's said that they are 'cautiously optimisitc'. Go Bumpy!

We've named her Jemima Kate. I'm so in love! Just gotta pray she stays well & fattens up quickly!

Night all xxx


----------



## GIAToo

CONGRATULATIONS PIPSTER AND DH ON THE BIRTH OF YOUR DAUGHTER!  FANTASTIC NEWS! KEEP WELL         

Momito and Songbird - good luck with the rest of your cycles        

GIA Tooxxx


----------



## Songbird80

Oh pip, it's just so amazing! Congratulations my darling and can't wait to meet your bundle soon!

So much love xx


----------



## H&amp;P

Pipster - OMG that is the most amazing news, congratulations on the safe (if early) arrival of baby Jemima Kate

Little hands and tiny feet,
Shy, and cute, and so petite;
Little whimpers, little cries,
Darling, little sparkling eyes;

Outstretched fingers, wiggling toes;
God, how can you love them so
Children chase away the gloom,
And sunshine fills most every room​


----------



## Momito

Oh dearest Pipster so many congratulations to you and DH on the birth of Jemima Kate!  

You must be overjoyed with love for her after everything that you have all had to go through.  

You've made me all teary and I have a lump in my throat.  You've been so brave and so patient.  And 7 hours...well done you for evading 24!!

So very thrilled for you all.  May your darling little girl grow and be well and may things go well for you all form now on.                                  It must be the most wonderful feeling to hold her in your arms...


Songbird...best of luck to you, your sister and DF today....                  


Love to everyone...a special    for Gia...hope that you are ok...

Momito
xxxxxxx


----------



## tiara

Gosh Pipster

I have cried, tears are streaming as I write.. I am soooooooooo made up for you both, and she sounds perfect...truly PERFECT!!!!! Little miss Perfect me thinks! I will pray for the weight to pile on!!! you desrve such a happy ending hun!!!! I love the name.. I am sooooo proud of you.. Welcome Jemima Kate.(BUMPY) to the world!!!!    

Txx


----------



## tiara

Gosh Pipster

I have cried, tears are streaming as I write.. I am soooooooooo made up for you both, and she sounds perfect...truly PERFECT!!!!! Little miss Perfect me thinks! I will pray for the weight to pile on!!! you desrve such a happy ending hun!!!! I love the name.. I am sooooo proud of you.. Welcome Jemima Kate.(BUMPY) to the world!!!!    

Txx


----------



## Songbird80

H&P and Momito - both your messages to pip have made me all emotional! The support from everyone on here is so lovely xx

Well it's been a good day for us... EC went really well, my Sis was a trooper. She produced 16 eggs, of which 11 are looking mature and 5 borderline but they said all looks good and best to wait until tomorrow for the best indication of egg quality. To be honest, we're over the moon with that number. We only need one so anymore is a bonus. DF did his thang and his swimmers are looking a-ok so no need for icsi which saves us a bit of dollar! The consultant came to see us afterwards and was so upbeat it was almost unnerving! It's that familiar 'surely things can't be going this well' feeling but at the same time, it's all looking as good as it could be really so we are so grateful for that. I guess its that common middle ground between hope and self protection that we all know so well...

We're now en route taking my sister back to Brighton. What a day... It's 3pm and it feels like midnight! 

It's so lovely to be the 3 of us together though, we've had some laughs today - especially when my Sis decided to parade around the hospital room in her baggy paper pants with DF snapping pictures of her! I think the couple next door to us must have thought we were bonkers!

Equally we've also had some quite intense moments of really taking in the situation and the enormity of it all. It's funny as on paper, the concept of all this to a stranger would probably seem hard to fathom but we've become so used to it that it's just 'normal' for us to be doing this. It doesn't take away any of the nerves and anticipation, but it definitely feels right which is a beautiful thing.

Anyway... Enough of me... I hope everyone else is ok. 

Lots and lots of love xx


----------



## Guest

OMG!! What a day!! Pips & songbird good news all round. Sniffle sniffle!!! U both deserve mega happiness!!


----------



## handy1

Congratulations Pipsyer      on  the arrival of your mostly precious daughter.  
I am  so happy for u. You  are  the bedt mummy in the world. 

Songbird, that's good news. 

Handy


----------



## tiara

Sbird... wow what a mega success 16 eggs...gosh it may be twins...yayay.. take it easy and relax if ya can before ET....so pleased for ya my sweet. this is defo the baby year!!!




Txxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Stretch

Ah Pipster you have just made my day.....I am sat here sobbing happy tears.....CONGRATULATIONS and welcome Jemima

Somgbird - well done sweetie, great crop xx


----------



## Momito

Wo-ho Songbird!  What a bumper crop!  Things are sounding very optimistic.  Love your sister prancing about in her paper knick-knocks...sounds like just the sort of thing we'd do!

So we are turning up the Barrie White really loud for a bit of a romantic get together in the lab tonight...quite frankly sounds like it is going to be one almighty party!

Haven't had any news today, despite phoning in this morning, sure hope it isn't bad news for us...

And Pipster...hope that you and Jemima Kate are doing well today...are you allowed to feed her yourself yet?

Lots of love to you all

Momito
xxxxxx


----------



## handy1

Momito .... Habibty ... That is really good  2eggs with this mini Stimson. Your clinic is really doing a good  job. Hope the te rest of treatment igoes as planned.  Are you going to stay in NY for next months or you going back home now and come later? 

Hello to  Gia, Tara, fallen, H&P, Macook, Sue and everyone, 

Handy


----------



## Momito

Hello Handy

Hope you and your bump are well?  Thinking of you a lot...how long have you got to go now?

I go home on Thursday but am due back here again in early August to try for another extraction.  Don't quite know how these 2 eggies are doing (one was very small and immature, so may not be viable) and haven't had any news today which I hope is not bad news....

Sending you lots of positive vibes habibti...            

Momito
xxxxxx


----------



## Guest

No news is good news Momito!!  FIngers crossed that we can have 3 positive things this week!!  There seems to be good Karma around at the moment..thinking of you all!!!!

T- glad u and hubby are having a break together.  Sometimes we get so caught up in tx and dx we forget about other people.  I know I'm guilty of pushing friends away but I can also feel a distance growing between me and DH....but I'm working on it and making sure he knows that I love him.  Fingers crossed you can resolve the issues.

So sorry for only doing short posts.  I am thinking of you all and reading regularly.

Lots of love

Sonia
xxxx

PS can you imagine if I'd won that mega lotto win!?  I really would be Lady Sonia!! I'd buy a title!! lol  xxxx


----------



## Pipster1978

Momito & Songbird- thinking of you both heaps today.

Thanks everyone for your lovely messages- they mean a lot & you've all had me in tears but in a good way!

I'm desperate to see my baby girl again - I'm acutely aware that something's missing! The positive thing is that DH has enough energy & love for our little one just now so that I can recuperate a bit as my preeclampsia has, unfortunately, not disappeared as it often does at delivery! I have, however, got my fingers & wrists back!

 DH is so smitten &, I think, blown away by his depth of feeling. First thing yesterday he was up with bubs, shirt off (a bit like those 90's Athena posters) & she was apparently rooting for a feed, making huge sucky noises. Awwww! Everyone was in stitches but good job I wasn't there as I'd have burst mine! I had a crash course in hand expressing colostrum (the pre- milk rather like human Yakult) and hopefully we can practice-feed today. Jemima's on donor milk for now & also having fluids through a line but it's a great feeling knowing that she's had a little of her Mummy's milk so far. Let's pray that my bubles work!

Momito & Songbird- keep us posted lovelies xxx


----------



## handy1

Thank you Momito for you positive vibes. 

I am doing fine and I only have less than a week for my CS . I am a bit worried and hope my LO will be ok. 

Fingers crossed fir the immature egg to mature as well and fertilise. Keep positive and good luck. 

Pipster .... Lovely girl ... Give yourself a little bit of rest to recuperate . Your body has been through a lot with this pregnancy and your mind was worried all the. Time . You are  really an amazing woman. Your daughter is in safe hands and your DH will take care of her and you. 
Soon you and your daughter will get better and have my positive vibes ... Everything is  crossed for both of you. 

Handy


----------



## H&amp;P

Pipster - my heart fills with love when i read your posts, it sounds like you are all doing amazingly well, I had that Athena poster on my bedroom wall for years, such a lovely image.   

Momito - I am so    that no news is good news for you.     

Songbird - amazing haul from your even more amazing sister, I hope you get a fab call today as well.     

Handy - so close for you too, you must be excited / nervous, have you completed all your shopping?

Sorry I'm not great at persoanls but do read every day, love to all.


----------



## Stretch

Handy - Wow how exciting, your little one will be just perfect   

Momito - really hoping no news is good news x


----------



## Songbird80

Hello lovelies,

Aw pip - the image of DH with Jemima is just so gorgeous! You're doing so good girlie, wow, I'm all overcome again! I want to see you very soon! Me and Sis couldn't help buying a couple of bits for her yesterday 

Handy - wow not long to go!! All the very best my lovely xx

Momito - any news? Hope all is ok.

Well, after the most exhausting day yesterday DH and I decided to not set our alarms this morning and just let the call from the lab wake us up... Which it did at 9.15am to say that 12 fertilised! We were half asleep but really pleased. I'm booked in for ET on Friday at 10am and they said they'd call me before 9am if they want to wait for a blast transfer on Sunday. Feel quite calm and a teensy but excited but really trying to stay level as I know so much can change by the day. Plllleeaasse little embies keep growing! It's amazing that I already see them as our babies! (Am I bonkers?!)

About to do the Zita cd and then it's time for my nightly meds. Honestly, my bum and stomach are black and blue with bruises from the gestone and clexane jabs! If I am fortunate enough to get pg  I have no fricking idea how I will have enough skin for 12 weeks of jabbing!

Much love and hugs to all xx


----------



## tiara

Sbird..that is amazing...yay....sooooooooooooooo pleased for ya my sweet...whoop whoop 12! well done to your sister too.  


Txxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Pipster1978

Thanks for all the messages from everyone- so sweet. H&P- your poem had me howling!

Songbird- that's awesome news! 12 embies! Eat more pies girl,  then you'll have plenty of skin for jabbing. What an exciting week!

Handy- a c-section felt like it would be my worst nightmare and, whilst if I'm honest, getting the epidural in was distressing (it didn't work the first time) the actual procedure was beautiful- baby is out so fast that you almost forget what's going on afterwards. Remember too though that I am a very squeamish person - fainting, issues with blood tests, issues full stop with a lot of medical stuff but I coped! You'll be just fine! 

Pip's top c-section tips are: (you probably know these already but just in case) 

-if you like, make a CD of favourite music. This distracted me a little & now when I replay the playlist it reminds me of our baby being born.
- pack peppermint tea bags: you will have (sorry- v unladylike but true) enormous amounts of wind. This is totally normal. Drinking peppermint tea helps ease the wind!
- buy 'Carriwell' hospital panties (urggghh- hate that word!) . They are almost like fishnet tights, very soft, seam free & will allow your wound to breathe without putting pressure on it. I have lived in mine since Monday. They can be washed but I've binned each pair as I've used them. You can get them in Jo Jo Maman Bebe
- for later buy giant pants as bikini ones will dig into your wound. Not sexy but hey!
- if you can, get up as soon as possible. This speeds healing but you'll also have less sensation for the first 24 hours so it's good to get moving before things become stiff and a bit more painful. I also had my catheter taken out very early the following morning & this helped with mobility. 
- take every type of pain killer prescribed possible and don't let things become sore. I made the mistake of soldiering on yesterday and then was in pain. It's not worth it!
- don't be afraid to ask for help eg passing baby to you etc as you will be a bit wobbly at first.

Good luck, lovely. Can't wait to hear the news.

Much love to all.

Got to try & sleep tonight. The post delivery euphoria has worn off & I've had a good weep. I know my lil pumpkin is in the right place but I miss her so much that it physically hurts. Anyway, hopefully I'm being discharged tomorrow & then DH & I can regroup a little, I can heal physically & emotionally & we can concentrate on our darling girl.

For now, I hear the ward's drug trolley rattling towards my room & it's music to my ears! Lovely pain relief drugs for me please!

Night all xxx


----------



## Momito

Songbird...so happy for you.  Roll on ET.

Unfortunately it is game over for us this cycle.  Our egg didn't fertilise.  Am gutted.  Just wish that something would go right for us for once.  Off home tomorrow.  DH very distressed.

Pipster...love all your tips...hope you heal fast and that Jemima blossoms with every day.

Handy...not long now...best of the best to you...         

Love 
Momito
xxxxxx


----------



## Pipster1978

Oh Momito. I'm so sorry darling. And your poor DH too. Stick tight together sweetheart. You will weather this & you have your frostie as back- up but take time for yourselves for now.
Your little melcotonito is thinking of you & sending love across the water xxx


----------



## Songbird80

Momito I'm so sorry about the egg... I can imagine after all the effort of going out there the disappointment must be ten-fold. Have they given any suggestions on why or any advice on best next steps? You have your frostie there and I think you mentioned in a post about a free cycle right? Poor DH feeling distressed. I honestly think this whole experience has got to be up there with the most trying and emotionally draining of them all. Not long till you'll be back together though.

Pips, being discharged tomorrow? That's brilliant! Have they given you any idea on how long Jemima will need to stay for? 

I've woken up quite early this morning feeling a bit anxious but trying to stay calm. I dont know whether to phone the lab and see how the embryos are getting on or just wait until they call me tomorrow... I guess i should just hold tight. Me phoning won't change anything. 

Xxxx


----------



## tiara

Momito. you are probably mid air as i write this , but as i ahve said before hun... You are allowed to be gutted, you have worked such magic to get the clinics drugs, flights etc all sotred and then such a disapiontment for you both.... My sweet you have to take sometime out for you and hubby. IWords cannot describe the pain and heartache this IVF journey thors at us, and hun.. Frostie is waiting still, and it can work. But you have to protect yourself too honey... sending you even more hugs than before.    

Sbird... Gosh you have some patience, I would be stalking the lab...clinic... so pleased for ya my sweet!

Pipster... Our ickle hero....You HAVR TO BE SO PROUD of YOURSELF!!!! You have been truly amazing hun... 

Txxxxxx


----------



## Stretch

Sending our gorgeous Momito a massive


----------



## Guest

Oh momito..... Huge hugs!!! I know the pain!!! We all do!!! Wish I could wave a magic wand to make it ok... But I can't.  I'm so so sorry!!!! Listen to the advice u gave me & take time to heal.  Much hugs ur way. 

Xxxxx


----------



## handy1

Oh Momito. I am really sorry. Please be kind to yourself and look after your DH. 

Pipster ... Your advices are amazing . I wish I can be strong like you. How are you doing and how is Jemima?  Hope you are both doing well. 

Handy


----------



## Songbird80

Hi girls,

Hope everyone is ok. Momito are you back on Spanish soil? Hope your journey was an easy one. 

Just to update, the lab called this morning and we still have our 12 embies in the race.. 10 grade A's and two B's. I can't believe it, it's beyond our wildest hopes. So I'm booked in for blastocyst transfer on Sunday morning. Hopefully they'll stay with us over the weekend so there may be some to freeze. Please god!

DP and I are now daring to talk about whether to transfer one or two... I sort of want to go for two as I want to reduce the likelihood of having to go through this again and again, but the fear of all the risks associated with multiple pregnancies makes me doubt if that is the best thing to do. Any advice would be so welcome!! I hope I'm not getting ahead of myself and that they stay with us till Sunday. 

Heaps of love, and sorry for all the me-ness in my posts xx


----------



## Guest

Well done songbird!!! The single or double transfer debate is a tough one. There might be some forums here that help. Initially we naively thought we'd have a choice so were thinking single. However, now we'd deffo go for two!! But I'm older than you. Also... Gia & pips both had a disappearing twin but the other one hung about. What would have happened if they'd only had single transfer. They're more in a position to comment then me. 

On the other hand ur teeny weeny. Would twins cause complications for u physically? 

In a weird way, it's a lovely debate to have!!! Good to have choice. Fingers crossed u can freeze to so u have backup if this time things don't work... Or to have a sibling in a couple of years. Wow!!! The possibility of a family!!! How lovely!!!

Whatever u choose do what's right for u!!!! 

Lots of love

Sonia

Xxx


----------



## GIAToo

Hi Girls,

Momito - I am so so sorry about your little egg not fertilising.  Totally gutting to get that far and then for that to happen      I hope you can find a way forward for you and DH that you are happy with.  It has been such a long and tough journey for you both.   

Lady Sonia - Not sure if I congratulated you on your recent run - maybe I did by text.  Anyway, well done.   

Handy - good luck - hope Pipster's tips are of good use to you, I'm sure they are.  I might be asking her for them again nearer my due date.   

Tiara - so glad that things are better between you and DH and you are talking about things.    Only a short time until summer holidays eh?  Any chance of you coming to London - I have a newly decorated guest room now   

Songbird - fantastic news on your embies.  Absolutely no reason whatsoever they won't make it to Sunday (tomorrow..eeek!)     As for the one or two debate - it's not something I ever really debated to be honest, (1) because on my OE cycles I only ever had one embie to transfer and (2) my age.  When I got to donor embryo stage, my choice was 2 or 3!!    The question I was asked was if 3 embryos took and I was having triplets, would I have a reduction?  I said "no way" and the consultant said "then that's easy, we'll just put two back".  I think the things to consider are; whether your body could handle a multiple pregnancy, whether you could handle lots of cycles, and (sadly) whether you can afford lots of cycles.  The first one being very important.  You ARE a lot younger than me and I think that makes a huge difference - I didn't feel I had time to keep trying and when I thought I was having twins I was very happy at the thought they would have eachother, because I think I am too old to try again after this one.
It's a very personal decision and obviously only one you and DF can make.  I always found making a decision about something the hardest part of this whole journey, but once a decision was made, i felt so much better.  Oh, and obviously talk to your consultant.  Hope that helps a bit.
Good luck      

Pipster - I can't imagine how hard it must be for you to be parted from your little girl.  Have you been discharged yet?  Sorry if I have missed something.  If she's anything like her Mum, she's a little fighter and will pull through wonderfully    

H&P - how are you feeling?  

Fraggles - how are you doing?  I still can't believe we're both pregnant!  Are you going to the singles picnic?   

Hello to Mac Cook, Calgary, Sue and anyone else I've missed.

AFM - I know some of you have lost parents, but this is the toughest bereavement I have ever gone through.  Apparently my cousin had a massive bleed in his brain and then had a fatal heart attack in the ambulance on the way to hospital. He had been ill all his life (he had a heart attack at school age 7 and a stroke at 25!), but if you didn't know him well you would never have known about his health issues.  He was so positive, he knew he wouldn't live long and he lived life as if each day was his last.  He was working at Pinewood studios as a model maker (his dream job) and he collpased at work.  The funeral was on Thursday and there were approx 200 people there    Sorry to talk about him, but I am so proud of him and so devastated still that I won't ever see him again.  We are a large family, I have 18 cousins on that side of the family and we all grew up together (saw each other every week) so we are all very close.  I suppose it's also the fact that he is the first person I have lost that I have known since the day he was born    Every time I wake up in the night, I cry again.  It's hard to explain how close we all were/are as lots of people aren't close to their cousins at all.  They are more like siblings to me (certainly 100 times better than my actual sibling!   )
Anyway, I am off to the Isle of Wight with my Mum on Monday and am looking forward to that.  I cancelled my "party" today which was to get the house ready for baby.  My Mum, Dad, another cousin and I have done lots already so there isn't too much to do, mostly moving furniture which I obviously can't do    Today I am getting my oven cleaned and one bedroom carpet cleaned - living the high life eh??   

Sorry to ramble a bit - just grieving on your own can be lonely at times.  

Lots of love to you all
GIA TooXX


----------



## Groovinggirl

Wow, just catching up on all the news here...

Pipster, so made up for you. Congrats on the arrival of your little lady, sending her lots of fattening vibes.
Momito, so sorry about your cycle. This game does suck.
Sbird, i'd say go for two. I had four embies transfered and you know the rest of the story...
Gia, huge hugs. Hope you're ok.
Hello to everyone else. Just a flying visit...duty calls


----------



## Momito

Hello chicas

Back home...nice smooth journey for once!!  Makes a change eh?  No one threatening to kick me off the plane and no lost passports...for once ha!

Songbird...best of luck for tomorrow...I too think the 1 or 2 (or even 3) embie transfer is a hard one...I think the advice you've had on here is good.  What could your bod actually cope with as you are hardly Big Bird are you?!  Am sure your consultant will advise too...          

Gia lovely...so sorry that you face all this grieving alone...it must be hard.  Your cousin sounds like he was a wonderful person and very much loved.  There is always a light around someone who lives life to the full, especially in the knowledge that time isn't on their side.  But it certainly doesn't make the loss any easier to bear.  Hope the hol with your mum helps towards the healing process.  But as we all know, whatever the crosses we have to bear, it takes time and can be a long process.  Big hugs to you...          

Bar another 6 grand down the toilet, have sort of moved on from our latest disappointment.  There is nothing we can do to change what has happened but can't deny that we both feel pretty drained in all directions.  I have to set up a consulation with the doc to talk about next steps...all the effort and running around that goes into it though already fills us with dread and exhaustion!  Let along the financial implications...although the burden should be less than this time...nonetheless there is, unfortunately, no money tree in the garden!

Thanks to you all for your kind words...you are a great source of strength.

Lots of love
Momito
xxxxxx


----------



## Fraggles

GiaToo Hugs. Yes still find it hard to believe you are quite right.

Pipster big hugs and welcome Jemima.

Songbird what fantastic news and a lovely decision to have to make.

Handy I am confident everything will be fine and how exciting not long now until you meet your LO. 

Tiara how are you doing? 

Momito I am so sorry. Lots of hugs.

Hello to everyone else. xxx


----------



## Stretch

Momito - what a strong chick you are hun. Whatever decisions you make it will right for you and we will be right behind you   

Songbird - Wow what brilliant news. You will make the right decisions for you both but it is important that whatever you decide you back it 100% so you have "no regrets". Have a look at the Eset section on here that i mod it has lots of pro's and cons. From a personal point of view I was thrilled and terrified at the same time to find out i was having twins but when we lost one i was truly devastated. When J was born he had bad reflux and so had to be carried upright everywhere (ie couldn't sleep laying down) for ages so needless to say i was exhausted and often wondered what would have happened if I had 2 to look after. But when you don't know any different 2 would be the norm. I don't have any regrets about putting 2 back in but if i ever did it again i would definitely stick to one BUT that is only because i have J    Go with your gut instinct xxx

Gia - thank you for sharing your feelings with us, you sounded so very close. Sending you huge amounts of love and strength   

Much love to you all x


----------



## tiara

Hi girlies..just a quick one.


SBird amazing news for you and I bet ya sis is proud too!!!! so pleased hun... good luck tomorrow. I think you must go on your gutt feeling about he 1 or 2 ET... But I do know how you feel about not wanting to repeat all the tx again... but see how you feel sweet....


Gia..I am sending you ltos of hugs.... I am trying to finish of all the building work hence no trips out of Chesire..but when my repeat fee comes through i want to see Momito and get down to London!!!! So sorry about your cousin, sounded a very special person hun....


Momito... The word " draining" described tx very well. you must be both shattered... take time to pause my sweet....and your not aloud to be brave all of the time OK!!!!


Pister how is it all going


Fraggels Hyia sweet!


Lady SOnia...mega hugs to you my darlink!!!!


Handy not long now hey...how exciting...
Hugs to Mac, Calgary, Sue H&P and Paddy!!!  


AFM...finished work YAY!!!!! so i have been hitting the gym hard daily girls... I am determined that the menopause will not get my body as well as my womb....... I feel energized and ready for something...what I dont know.... I feel my marriage and love for hubby is 100% damaged..but I do want to see if I can fix things( Typical me).....As for the Euro-lotto... I heard on the radio when I was driving..it was a UK winner. My stomach churned I was convinced it was me... finally a miracle...got to work checked on line and I only had one number... I felt like Charlie Bucket..when he scrapes enough money to buy a wonka bar and NOTHING!!!!! oh well the trudge of life continues..hey ho!!!!


Love you all


Txxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Fraggles

Paddy thinking of you how are you honey?


----------



## drownedgirl

Sorry to intrude but is there any further news from pipster? I was following her diary but she hasnt been online in a few days


----------



## Stretch

Hi Drownedgirl - I am just hoping that she is busy being a new mummy x


----------



## drownedgirl

I hope they are all doing well


----------



## Pipster1978

Hi lovelies, 
V quick msg to say that after hardcore stay in hospital, many drugs, toxins from preeclampsia, EMCS & then bubba in NICU, i thought i may have a total meltdown but my lovely mum & DH are guiding me through and, apart from being a bit sore & physically & emotionally exhausted, i think I'm actually okay. 

Jemima is doing well-she's such a treasure & DH & I are smitten. She's now exclusively on my breast milk after starting on donor milk. I'm expressing like a mad woman but was so worried that with POF, a c-sec & a tiny bubs who's being tube fed that it would be v difficult. She's such a tiny tot but had a first go at my bubles today & latched automatically! Her nurse was as amazed as i was & DH & my mum were there too- it was an incredible moment. She's a toughie & just amazes us each day. I'm starting to believe that things may be okay. It's hard not to have her at home with us but, after all the trauma, it would've been v difficult for DH & I to cope. Yesterday, DH said to me that he'd go to the hospital & that i should take time out &, actually, it was the right thing. I have to recuperate & let the exhsustion and terror subside. I love spending time with her but the journey & even just getting dressed, doing simple tasks is shattering.

Anyway. I'll keep you posted but have much to sort right now.

Wish I could wave a magic wand for GIA & Momito in particular but I love you all - for your spirit, kindness & support. 

Right- first glass of Sauvignon Blanc since October gone to head. Hops I sleep tonight as Monday- Thursday I got maybe 6 hours in total.

Much love,
Pipster xxx


----------



## Wraakgodin

Sorry I haven´t had time to post ladies, just got so much to do at the moment - nothing interesting, just looking after Isabella and housework!!  I am still reading and sending huge hugs to everyone that needs it.  

Sue


----------



## drownedgirl

Pipster sorry to crash your thread! I am so glad to see an update, I had been checking your diary.

I am so glad to hear jemima is doing well and I am not surprised you feel knocked out

I did after my last baby, and that was after just a short hospital stay with bp problems - not pe, CS, nicu etc

Let your family carry you along for a bit and plan on 6 weeks before you start to feel more normal

All the best to you! You have been so strong, now you can collapse a bit xx


----------



## tiara

Pipster... gosh I can breathe now... I have been worried about you and Jemima.... Of course she is a fighter she is your gal!!!! rest up and keep us informed as and when you can...


Hi to all!!!


Sbird...sending yo extra hugs today.....   
Momito millions of bessos to you too...    


Txxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Guest

Sending everyone lots of hugs today
Feel so rough today - had a date with dh & drank far too much!! 
Xxxx


----------



## Momito

Pipster...now that the real work starts so to speak it must be hard to take some time to rest.  You do need some time to recuperate from all this...but know that your little Jemima must fill your heart.  Glad that she is doing well and that she has taken to your baubles so easily!  At last, something easy...what a novelty!

Sonia...hope the hangover retreats soon...jet lag kicking in a bit today...not too bad but don´t feel overly sociable and am at work!  Lots of time wasters today and it is making me grumble a bit...  

Tiara...you have to follow your heart and if you feel there is a chance to overcome your difficulties with DH...then all the best to you both.  Life is very hilly and sometimes we have to fight for what we truely want.  May good things, understanding and love, come from all this.  Do hope to see you down this way...but my plans are a bit up in the air at the moment...

Love to everyone...Gia...hope that you got some sleep...

Paddy...hope things are well with you...get the feeling you must be rushed off your feet again...much           

Songbird...hope that ET has gone well today...

Love to everyone
Momito
xxxxxxx


----------



## Songbird80

Hi everyone

Pips... It's absolutely no wonder that you feel so wiped... I remember after my nephew was born my sister was a bag of nerves and that was with a smooth pregnancy, labour etc so you have to just go with what your body is saying and rest rest rest. You've been through a permanent ordeal for a few years now (Including the cumulative effects of pof diagnosis, ivf, complicated pregnancy etc) and now you have to be sooo kind to yourself. You are an absolute trooper and now its time to allow yourself a bit of breathing space, and perfect time to do it with your mama down too. I'm so thrilled that Jemima is latching on already, and oh my god she looks delicious in the picture you sent me! DF thinks she has your nose  You just give me a shout if / when you feel like visitors and absolutely no pressure in the meantime. It's a marathon not a sprint xxx

Momito - sorry that your customers are annoying you today, would it be wrong to wack a 'we're closed' sign up so you can hibernate?! Hope you're feeling ok. Have you thought about next steps and when you might go get your frostie?

Sonia - ouchy I'm feeling your hangover pain... I've never been one to know when to stop when im drinking and have had so many horrendous hangovers and just wished I hadn't drunk so much.. But it always feels so good at the time! Actually do you remember I was totally hungover at our gourmet pizza kitchen meet?! 

Tiara - hope you're well today my love... Thank you for all your well wishes xxx

Mac Cook and Gia - thank you for all the advice on single / double transfer. Really appreciate it. 

Gia Im so sorry you're having to experience such grief... It's so sad. From experience, I think talking about the person you've lost is so important in keeping them with you.  Also looking at photos, remembering good times and just allowing yourself to go through the motions of how you feel. Whether it's in tears or happy memories, or even moments of numbness, you just have to be free to feel how you feel. And you have to also allow yourself to laugh if you need to laugh without feeling guilty too. All my thoughts to you lovely xxx

Grooving - hope all is good for you honey?

Paddy - I hope all is ok your end. Thinking about you xx

Handy - good luck with the impending c-section!! Xx

Hi to everyone else - fraggles, sue, H&P, Calgary and anyone else I've missed xx

So I'm officially PUPO. Everything went well... The clinic was eerily quiet as there was no reception staff or patients in the waiting rooms but it was quite nice in a way as it can be quite hectic there sometimes! My consultant Dr Thum was on duty to do the transfer which was good as he's so close to my case but also meant I knew immediately he'd try and talk us out of transferring two! Which, low and behold, he did! Despite me and DF agonising over it for hours yesterday, completing a SWOT analysis (how sad!) and categorically deciding on two, within about 5 mins, the embryologist and Dr Thum basically told us that it was really unwise based on the good quality of the embryos, high likihood of twins and my frame etc... So that's that, one it is. Three others have been frozen this afternoon which we're thrilled about, and there's possibly another two that might be frozen tomorrow. Overall, we feel pretty calm. I know that our chances of it working first time are now reduced, and that it could mean doing it all again, but to have the frozen back up is just such a relief, and I don't think we would have felt comfortable going against his recommendation. So fingers crossed hey girls!! Otd is July 26th. It's my birthday next week so hoping that will bring some welcome distraction, and then I guess we'll just have to see what happens!! It's so so strange to have got to today. It's been such a tough couple of years, with the past few months being the hardest yet, and whilst I know there is still so much ahead, and so much potential for disappointment - it's still a relief to have the wheels in motion. Now we have to find a way to thank my sister. Not sure I'll ever find a way that will do it credit...

Enjoy the rest of the weekend ladies xx much love xx 
Songbird


----------



## Pipster1978

Supposed to be sleeping - my Mummy's orders but yay for Songbird! PUPO, PUPO, PUPO!

Had not brilliant day today as just don't have energy to go & see my baby girl. I know that it'll
make me a better Mummy in the long run if I get well now but it's hard. Daddy's done the milk run, so to speak, and is enjoying some quality time with her so there's family there every day.

Bit anxious about tomorrow as they're probably transferring her to a more local hospital- same level of care etc & will be easier for us travel wise but to do such a journey on her own when she's so tiny makes me feel sad. Our 
brave little adventurer! Just got to be kind to myself right now. Jemima's fine- so chilled- the 3 of us will get through this.

If people who'd like some pictures PM me then I can send some.

Lots of love,
Pipster xxx


----------



## GIAToo

Just a quickie as have been awake in the early hours past two mornings, unable to sleep (obviously!) 

Songbird - congratulations to you and DF on being PUPO!        Keep busy in the 2WW and don't try to decipher every symptom you may or may not feel    

Pipster - You're doing great and don't feel bad about resting, it's all for the greater good.  Will be PMing you straight after this post is done! 

Grooving girl - sorry I missed you on my last post - hope you and your family are all good   

Momito   

Bye for now
GIA Tooxxx


----------



## simone hart

pipster - congratulations on the birth of your beautiful baby girl -  I am overjoyed for you. Wishing you all the very best!!!!  Please send me some pictures when you have some time x


----------



## simone hart

momito  -I was really saddened to hear your disappointing news    Thinking of you and dh- we know exactly how you feel  

Handy  -not long now - wishing you all the very best for the birth

Songbird  -great to follow your tx and so many follies - that's fantastic. I had 2 follies transfered and as you know, only the one implanted. I have to say, like MacCook, we have found that littlegirl takes all our time and energies but then, I suppose we don't really know how we'd have managed with two.

GIA2 - so sorry to hear about your coz    Hope your nursery is going well?

Tiara -Yeah!!! it's the summer hols. I really hope that you and dh can sort out your marriage  

paddy  -sorry to hear how you've been  -hope you're able to take time out for you now
Sonia  -feel tired just thinking about your run  
Groovy  -hope your little one is well?

have to go - nana is looking after Esmay and waiting for me- I am following and will write more next time - never seem to have much time these days. Still exclusively breastfeeding and hoping to start weaning next month.

simone x


----------



## handy1

Hello 
Jusg a quick post from me to let you now. I had my lovely daughter this morning by CS . Both baby and mom are in good health. 

Handy


----------



## Stretch

Ah CONGRATULATIONS HANDY on the birth of your beautiful baby girl xx


----------



## Guest

Oh wow!!! another gourmet baby!!! Well done handy!! So thrilled for u!!!

Sbird too... Pupo!! Yay!!  Let me get my dates straight... U don't have a 2ww... U have just over a week to otd? 

Moms - hope ur ok honey. Take time to heal sending u cyber hugs!!

Pips - it all sounds positive the move to a nearby hospital. Well done the boobies fir working & bless her for latching on. How incredible!! Take time to heal physically. Ur poor body has been through so much. Never mind ur emotions. Give urself time. Pls txt me photo!!!!!!!!!!

Gia - grief is so so painful.  We're all here for u. Cyber hugs to u. Xxx

Simone - glad u pop in.  Xxx

Afm get new class tomorrow as academic year starts in July. Good for the kids. Hormones are kicking in now & had first period in a while. Feel like a woman again. Dh is ever hopeful it might kickstart me as we've been told that the dose I'm on could actually stimulate a follicle.... Pray for a miracle!!! In the meantime I've had a bubbly bath & I'm snuggled with my fur babies in bed. 

Lots of love to all u yummy mummies out there!!!

Sonia


----------



## Songbird80

Awww Handy - congratulations my darling!! What a couple of weeks it's been!

Sonia - otd is July 26th which will be 10 days from ET. 

Simone - lovely to hear from you!!

Quick update - the lab called and they managed to freeze another 3 blasts today so we have 6 frosties. I can't believe it. Feel very grateful   and for the first time in a very very long time I actually feel hopeful.

Xx


----------



## tiara

Wow....


Handy yay what amazing news!!!!! so so so pleased all is well.  


Sbird Woohooooo so happy for you hun...  and amazing you have a few frosties too....  




Hi simone, hugs hun


Pipster...glad Jemeima is doing well...it will all be ok hun!!


Love to you all


Txxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
I will do personals tomorrowx


----------



## Pipster1978

Just a very quick post to say a huge congratulations to Handy on the birth of your daughter. What wonderful news! Final 'Pip's Tip' for c-section recovery is that you must stop
and rest BEFORE you get overtired. I didn't do this the first few days & ended up doing far too much one day & being wiped out the next. Enjoy lots of cuddled etc with your lovely bubba.

Hey Simone! Great to hear from you. Can't believe you'll be weaning Esmay soon. . . where has the time gone?
Much love to everyone & for the others who've asked for pics, PM me your email address but I promise to send as a bcc so that no-one's details are divulged! Sonia- I'll email you pics if that's okay: just had a mobile bill for £270 from when I was in hospital. Chatting to my family, hubby and friends kept me going but ouch!

Lots of love,
Pipster xxx


----------



## Momito

Handy...congrats to you and your DH on the birth of your daughter.  How lovely for you both.  Take heed of Pipster's top tips for recovery habibti and may you both thrive.  

Songbird...congrats on being PUPO.  It must be a lovely feeling to feel optimistic after such a long and troublesome journey.  Well done you.  Hope you sail through the 2ww.  And having your little frosties there must make you feel more confident too.  You deserve much happiness.

Pipster...it must be hard to recover as all that stress, emotional turmoil, lack of sleep and physical strain begins to kick in.  Hope that Jemima's first adventure to her new hospital is a smooth one and that you feel up to a visit once you start repleneshing your batteries.  So glad that your DH has the time to dedicate to her whilst you get some much needed rest.

Sonia...congrats on AF paying you a visit!  Yay!  Every little bit of positive has to be a victory!

Gia...you poor love...grief is such a hard thing to be going through.  Songbird your advice is so caring and it is an avalanche of emotions when you lose someone you love.  Gia, if you were awake in the early hours today...I was keeping you company over here.  Not sure if I'm jet lagged...more like my anger has caught up with me.  We feel totally defeated and can't make a decision about anything.  I feel that everything is pointless.

Tiara...how was your holiday with DH?

Simone...lovely to know that you and Esmay are well.  Sorry I've been rubbish at emailing...it has been a stressful time.

Paddy...hope you are out there in the ether...pray and hope that things are ok with you?

Calgary...how are you and the boys.

MacCook and Sue...  

Much love, and sorry I'm a bit sporadic...just not really coping at the moment...

Momito
xxxxxx


----------



## Songbird80

Special note for Momito today...

First of all       I'm so sorry you feel so low.
That 'not coping' feeling, which we know so well, is the natural result of being beaten down and weathered by this journey.  It's tireless, emotionally draining and frankly I just dont believe that anyone can go through this without feeling desolate from time to time.  You're a super tough cookie, but you've had a hard few months.  The build up 2/3 months to treatment alone is a time of stress / nerves / emotion, especially for you with all the trans-atlantic co-ordination you had to pull together and it sounds to me like you're just exhausted by it all.  I think when you feel bad like this, it's just really hard to keep the faith and you just wish someone could tell you that it's all going to be ok.  We're all on different journies here, and many of us our still on unknown ground which is a really vulnerable place to me. I think most of us women like to take control, have a plan and feel like we're on track, and I guess when you're feeling defeated, any option just doesn't seem like an option.  BUT - what I truly believe, is that with a little time to heal/think and re-assess - you absolutely WILL get your mojo back and decide on your next steps.  There's no point in rushing anything, I think you kind of need to allow the days to pass, and for the answers to unravel over time - but I really do have every confidence that you'll find your answers with DH.  You've given so many people the most incredible advice on here Momito, and you deserve for all of this to come good for you, and I just know it will.   

Songbird xxx


----------



## Fraggles

Momito


Hon you have had so much to contend with over the last few months and tx takes so much out of us physically, mentally and emotionally I am not surprise if you feel worn out and just battered down. 


Yet you go through all this and still always have time and a kind word to support every one else.    Take some time out for yourself to recover and re-energise and know that I am sending you lots of love. We are always here for you.


Your time will come.


I did the last part of my hypnobirthing course yesterday and met a woman who donated her eggs for her sister and this very special gift produced a set of twins who are 7 years old now. She said she felt so honoured to do this for her sister and never thinks of them as hers because they never were even though she carried them for her sister too and besides her sister brought them up so they are very definitely her nieces.    


Songbird have everything crossed for you my love that this is your special time but especially pleased that you have some frosties too.


Handy congratulations on the birth of your LO.


Paddy am thinking of you my love. If you want to get out and go for a walk or something just for a break drop me a pm and we can go on a blind date.   


Tiara I missed the news you had a holiday with you DH - hope things went well for you  xxxx


Gia how are you doing Honey?


AFM 20 week scan tomorrow and will be so pleased to get that out of the way and get some good news.   


Lots of love


xx


----------



## tiara

Hi just a quck one from cloudy Devon!!

Momito... you are truly loved by us lot... You  have given so much to us gals. And this hurdle has been a bitter blow.... and a blow you will recover from. But I do know how you feel.. you think how many times can I get up after being knocked....time and time again... but my lovely... you have to rst at the bottom to gain the strength to rise... and you will rise like the phionix(cant spell).  love ya


Love you all


Hey Fraggles... 20 weeks that is great!


Txxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Songbird80

Hi girls

It's all been very quiet on this thread...

Well it's a BFN for us today. Feel completely distraught. Know we have frosties but can't help feeling like if a fresh 5AA didn't take then nothing will.
Argh... Can't stop crying and want to find a black hole to go and hide in.

Hope everyone else is ok.

A very sad songbird x


----------



## Momito

Oh darling Songbird I am so so sorry.       
But believe in the frosties as they can and do work out.  Don't give up hope yet.  But after such a tough year bad news will always set you back and make you feel it is all pointless.  I am truly sorry to hear this news.  It is just all so painful.
In fact I wrote to you today but to the wrong Songbird as it turned out!  I wanted to thank you for your kind, kind words but couldn't find the thread to get back on.
Just sending you mammoth hugs.  You know, I know, we all know it takes time to recover from these set-backs.  Give you and your DH that time.  
Love you lots
Momito
xxxxxxx


----------



## GIAToo

Songbird - so so sorry    but Momito is right frosties do work (look at me   ) and lots of others besides.  Still, I know that doesn't help you right now    Take care and be kind to you and DH.  Give yourselves time.  I know it's hard.

Momito - sending you big     I'm not suprised you've been feeling low hun - you've been through so much too and as Tiara said, you always remain such a great support to everyone else.  I don't know how you do that, I have to disappear    Take care of you and DH too.   

Love to everyone else
GIA Tooxxx


----------



## Songbird80

Thanks girls... Cried myself empty yesterday and feel a bit hollow today.

I forgot you used frosties Gia! That does fill me with hope!

I guess it's a numbers game and someone has to be in that 30-35% that it doesn't work for each time and sadly it just wasn't meant to be this time :-(

I stopped all my meds yesterday and now waiting to hear if I can have another go directly after my withdrawal bleed. Not sure if they'll let me...

Much love xx


----------



## Fraggles

Songbird

Am so sorry to read your news. Big hugs. On the singles thread there are lots of women who have used frosties and got pregnant so there is hope. I have everything crossed for your next time. 

Take some time for you and your DH.

Lots of love

xxx


----------



## Guest

Hi Girls,


Sorry I've been quiet on here - life has kind of gone weird since HRT...but I'll talk more about that later.


First to Songbird - I was so sad to get  your text with your news.....but you do have frosties as a back up.  I forgot Gia had frosties too...that's positive.  In the meantime you need to grieve and heal from this cycle.  I can't imagine the pain of being pupo...I found it difficult enough to get over my single egg failing to fertilise.  However, you must grieve and heal.  You've had a rough old year.  If you need company next week or the week after then let me know - I'm obviously off work so can meet you for brunch, lunch or dinner.


That offer applies to any of the London girls....and we have some Bedford buddies too right? PM if you fancy a get together.  My parents live in Sandy so I can always combine a visit.


Momito - I wish I could jump on a plane to Spain and give you the largest almighty hug!!   I am so proud of your resilience and determination...but I guess we reach a point we can only keep it together so long. Eventually reality of our dx hits us and we find it hard to cope.  You have been through so much emotionally and physically this year.  The drugs we take really knock our bodies, plus you've been travelling for tx which must take it's toll.  Oh sweetheart - take time for you.  Grieve and heal.  Thinking of you so much.


Pips and Handy - hope you are both doing ok and healing.  It must be such an amazing feeling to hold your daughters!!! Pips - what's the latest news from the docs?


Gia - You must have quite a bump now!!  Are you working at the moment? How are you feeling about everything?  There's alot of sadness on the thread at the moment and my heart breaks for you all !!!!!     


Tiara - are you working in the hols? you normally do drama school don't you?  Nice that you're having a break - i love Devon!! Where did you stay? I like Lyme regis...especially the town of Beer!!     I hope you and DH are resolving issues and moving forwards - whatever direction that might take you.  If you fancy a visit to London we have a spare room.


Paddy - u ok? thinking of you lots.


Fraggles - 20 weeks! WOW! Goes so fast!! Bet you've got a nice bump too!!! Not met you so can't picture it....


AFM: well...schools out for summer!! YIPEE!!! Live for the hols, although this week I've been working.  I'm developing some planning for Oxfam (bit of procrastinating going on today though!!   )
HRT seems to be kicking in.  I've never noticed before but DH said that normally in the school hols I can only do one thing a day.  For example it might  be shopping - then flop on sofa for afternoon, meet a friend for lunch - then flop on the sofa, visit a friend overnight - but the next day I flop on the sofa.  This week though I'm fitting more into my day and not flopping on the sofa.  It's really weird to have this energy.  I look back and I was exhausted all the time...even on holiday!!!  So it's all a bit strange doing lots of stuff when I'm not at work.  For example: yesterday I worked on the oxfam planning, sorted out bank stuff that I've been putting off for months, went to the gym, watched a few episodes of sex and the city season 1 (rewatching the whole series!! Love it!!) cleared the car out so I can take it to be cleaned today and finally went riding in the evening.  Normally I would have only done the planing and SATC.  Even booking an evening ride in the holidays is an effort.  Last summer most of my time was spent on FF.  The thing I've noticed is that I'm not having the time to go on the computer - I'm too busy using up my energy!! I check on my iphone what's going on but it's not always easy to type a long reply.  So many apologies for my absence...hopefully it's a good thing!!


Me and DH have been talking again about the future.  He's still not 100% with DE but it's more the whole over analysing whether he actually wants children.  He's worried about the affect a baby (or two) will have on our relationship and our lifestyle.  It's so tricky coz "normal" people have a go and it works when it works and it's usually a happy surprise.  There's no indepth analysis about what having a baby means.  We've found that we have to think twice about everything.  I'm seeing Mr Panay again in October (yes Pips, he is real!!) so hopefully we can make a decision and move on with the next step on our journey.  He said we probably will go DE and we talked about how I'm going to be assertive at work and not ask them tell them.  


On the subject of work - they were all a bit distant and standoffish and unsupportive about the fertility tx, but now I have a dx and need further tests to ensure my long term health it's "oh Sonia - you've coped so well this year" "If there's anything we can do to help" etc etc.  BOG OFF!!!!    Obviously I chose to stay there rather than go for the interview I had lined up and under the circumstances I'm pleased about that.


In the meantime I have had my bone scan and get results in Oct.  I'm sure everything is fine.  I am so clumsy I'm always tripping, falling, banging into things I reckon my bones are made of steel!!!  In a couple of weeks I have a telephone interview with the Marsden Hospital for genetic counselling regarding the history of cancer in my family.  


3 weeks until holiday girls - Thassos this year!! So need a break...and need time with DH.  Fingers crossed we can attempt BMS....or even just S would be lovely!! I LOVE HRT!!!    


Well - that's more than enough for now.  I've got a stack of work to do for chariteeee (proper lady now with my charity work!! tee hee!!) plus I want to take the car to be cleaned - it's gross!! We pulled down our shed a few months ago and took it up the tip. You can imagine the state of my car as it's not been cleaned since!!


Have a good day everyone and let me know if anyone is free to meet up!!!


Lots of love


Sonia
xxx


----------



## Momito

See what they say Songbird.  It is good to have a plan, at least I seem to find some comfort in that.  I think my DH thinks I'm a bit obsessive at the moment but I need to find answers to next steps, and even steps after those steps, otherwise it fills me with despair.

I know others too who have succeeded with frosties...very much hope you too will become one of them...  

I hope you are able to take a few days off so that you can lick your wounds and feel what you need to feel without having to put a brave face on it.  

Gia...hope you are coping with things ok.  

As for my ability to keep going...I have found a great source of support amongst you all and when I read about your ups and downs, I feel a huge amount of love and kinship.  Sometimes it can feel a very lonely game in that the "professionals" are only really interested in you when you pay them, and sometimes even then they don't seem to care much.  Whereas we care because we know...

As for disappearing...I just do that in real life!  

Lots of love to everyone
Momito
xxxxxx


----------



## Momito

Sonia...our posts crossed...glad that the HRT is working for you...you sound full of beans!  And the up and coming holiday in Thassos is something to really look forward to.

Just wanted to make a comment on what you said about your colleagues' reaction to infertility vs other medical problems.

I read this week that experiencing infertility is now considered to be on a par with having cancer or suffering from a bereavement in terms of the stress it provokes (and of course there are those who suffer one or more of these things at once).  I too have found that people seem to think it is up to you to have a positive mental attitude, to not let it affect other areas of your life, to appreciate what you do have bla bla bla and respond "appropriately".  Basically, it comes back to a fundamental attitude on those not in the know that somehow we are to blame for how we respond, how we feel and how it affects us.  In a perverse way I was glad to read it is on a par with other life changing and personally catastrophic experiences...as it shows that we are not mad, or self-obsessed, spoilt naval gazers.

I'll climb down from my soap box now...

Momito
xxxxxx


----------



## Guest

Momito - please stay on that soap box cos it's true!!!!  


I read somewhere that Dr Robert Winston ( a leading child professor - i think he does all the documentaries on BBC about child development) well he says that the atmosphere in a fertility clinic waiting room is more stressful than a cancer waiting room.  He puts this down to the fact that there is less hope in a fertility clinic than a cancer clinic.  We are all grieving and there is such little hope (for me personally)  But I will battle through and overcome with DE!!  I am rekindling my hope.... me and DH talked about what if DHEA and HRT boost my AMH - would we have another go with OE.  I said no.  I have grieved now and fully accept the death of my ovaries....I want to move on to better statistics.  DE is 50% live birth rate with a cummulative 90% after 4 goes I think.  They're pretty good odds if you ask me!!!  OE with a "normal" response is 30%....pretty low, my statistics would be even lower.  


So....we're not mad and we have every right to feel the way we feel.  It would be inhuman to not respond in this way to dx and tx failing us.  I think society are scared of women like us...we are every woman's nightmare.  If women want a baby then obviously they fear they could be one of us...and if they have children then they pity us.


Ok - I'll step down off the soap box now!!     


Love you all!!


Sonia
xxx


----------



## Guest

PS Pips - your mailbox is full so I can't send you my email address.  You're so popular with all your messages!! lol  xxxx


----------



## Momito

And I tried to pm you Pipster and got the wrong Pipster like I did with Songbird (more like bird brain in my case....).

he seem to be a shining light Dr Winston.  he also advocates that we are all getting ripped off...freezing an embie costs a few pounds...so why are some clinics charging 1,500 Euros or £ for this?  How can they justify it?

Sonia...if your DH is still having a bit of trouble getting his head around DE, take a look at denetwork.org.  (I hope i have got that right).  there are some positive insights into donor (whether sperm or egg) and also an interview with the daugher of the founders of the network (they had to use d sperm) and it was interesting to read her perspecive on things, how her parents had handled the information etc (something that I had been worrying about...my DH thinks I like worrying about everything...!).  Just to know that there are families out there who are happy and stable etc, and that there is a network of parents who have had to overcome similar if not identical problems, can be a great source of knowledge as well as comfort.  Know what you mean about really asking yourself how much do we want this...we have also had the same conversations...as you say, under normal circs we wouldn't get the opportunity to ask!!

Gotta dash...guests need some help...laters!

Momito
xxxxxxx


----------



## GIAToo

Just a quickie:

The website you mention Momito is the www.dcnetwork.org

Be back later 
xxxxxxx

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that fertilityfriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## Momito

Thanks Gia...!


----------



## tiara

Hi ladies..


Sbird my darling I am so so sorry... of course your going to be gutted... when the hurt calms a little, you will that ya frostie can work.. My really good friend was doing IVF with me(I mentioned it an age ago) it failed... Second time, the embie did not take but she had one frostie... Third time, Matilda was born 8lbs last week... so frosties can and do work.. it will all feel too much at this moment though hun... be kind to yourself my sweet. lots of hugs as ever.


Tx
Oh Sonia, I had bundles of energy as soon as the patch was on.. it just shows how depleted we have been. Yeah all looking optimistic with hubby.. Devon was just the tonic, we were in Shaldon.. I want to move there...




gotta dash but love to all


Oh I got the picture of Pip, Wow here and jemima look wonderful..
Tx


----------



## tiara

Hi ladies..


Sbird my darling I am so so sorry... of course your going to be gutted... when the hurt calms a little, you will that ya frostie can work.. My really good friend was doing IVF with me(I mentioned it an age ago) it failed... Second time, the embie did not take but she had one frostie... Third time, Matilda was born 8lbs last week... so frosties can and do work.. it will all feel too much at this moment though hun... be kind to yourself my sweet. lots of hugs as ever.


Tx
Oh Sonia, I had bundles of energy as soon as the patch was on.. it just shows how depleted we have been. Yeah all looking optimistic with hubby.. Devon was just the tonic, we were in Shaldon.. I want to move there...




gotta dash but love to all


Oh I got the picture of Pip, Wow here and jemima look wonderful..
Tx


----------



## Songbird80

Ah girls... i'm so glad to hear from you all.  It's so strange, i've been posting on other theads i.e the 2ww thread, and whilst everyone is so lovely, there's something to be said for the fact that us girls have known each other for a long time, have met in person, have been through so much together that I really do feel so connected to you all!!

Well today has been tough... but slightly brighter overall.  Honestly yesterday was just so bad.  I cried so hard, I never imagined a failed cycle would hit me that badly.  It was like diagnosis day all over again but worse.  More painful.  I had an hour or so yesterday when I felt so angry.. literally I was enraged and frustrated, and then it moved on to despair and tears.  What a rollercoaster hey.  Sorry if I sound melodramatic, it just really engulfed me.  Bless DF was so amazing, he just held me and let me sob for hours, and hours.  

I took annual leave from ET until today as I really wanted to give it every chance of working so didn't want to feel stressed out at all.  But I came back in today... and actually it was ok.  Kind of nice to be distracted.  But I feel empty, and sorry for myself.

Those articles you mention Momito are actually really reassuring. Infertility is invisible and not classed as an 'illness' so you feel like you should be able to just deal with it, but to be likened to the stress associated with cancer is pretty astounding, and frankly, believable.  It's unbelievably stressful. 

DF and I were trying to search for answers yesterday amongst all the anguish and our lasting words were that somehow, we have to see this as our pre-destined journey and that all of these challenges are being sent to try us, to strengthen us and to make the final outcome sweeter than it could ever have been had it been handed to us on a plate.  I suppose it's a more spiritual approach, which sometimes I struggle to see reason in, but I think there is some truth in it and whilst it is bitterly painful, I suppose it is character building and if/when it does come good, we will be the happiest people alive.

So the specialist from the Lister called me today.  He was so sweet and said he was so sorry and surprised that it hadn't worked.  He said he thought it was just unlucky, and that although it had a 70% chance of taking, that 30% was still a risk.  It was nice to hear that from him. 
We've decided that i'm going back for a frostie straight away so I stopped the meds yesterday, am waiting for my bleed and then will start the meds again prob next week.  So it looks like 3 weeks from now we may be able to put another one in.  Possibly too hasty... but what the hell, i've waited so long I just want to keep cracking on with it now.  There is also the small issue of the fact that we're getting married in Aug next year so timing wise, we really want to have a baby beforehand, or i'll need to time it so that i'm pregnant but not too pregnant.  Argh.  Can't even think that far ahead - too stressful and impossible to plan.

Anyway, thank you all again for your lovely words of courage, wisdom and above all friendship xxxxx

p.s Lady Son - so glad that HRT is working for you! And thank you for all your texts and encouragement, you've been such a darling xxx


----------



## Guest

Very sad & selfish posting what with songbird, momito & all the other pain..... But my lovely robster is quite poorly & tomorrow I'm taking him to the vets & saying goodbye. I'm gutted... He was a diamond cat but it's too painful to watch him deteriorate. Poor old boy!!


----------



## GIAToo

Oh Sonia - I'm so sorry      Poor little Robbie    Don't apologise, I dread something happening to Winnie - they are part of the family after all 
Take care 
GIA Too xx


----------



## tiara

Sbird, gosh your a superhero going into work hun... a distraction though!  It can and will work for ya hun lots of hugs   


Sonia...You poor thing, Rob has been apart of ya family it is tough, but the most respectful thing to do...lots of hugs.. thanks for the offer of a stay.. we will get together one day!  




Momito how ya doingMy good GP she said it is like getting the news similar to cancer, but she said there is more optimism with cancer, and I should take time to heal... she was right and obviously the news is following suit. I am back home now, buried in washing..




Love ya all


Sbird is right we have journied together, and that is truly special girls!


----------



## Songbird80

Oh Sonia I'm so sorry about robbie xx


----------



## Guest

Oh no!! Dilemma. A colleague at work got preggers, obviously I was happy for her. But then her ******** status was always "bump kicking" "bump this" "bump that" with profile puc of scan.  So I deleted her as a friend. Well.... A year later she's just twigged & has requested me as a friend & messages me saying "why aren't we friends anymore?". Do I accept the request & not reply, or do accept & reply saying "how strange...!!"


----------



## GIAToo

Hi Sonia - why don't you tell her the truth?  It depends how much you want to be friends with her, how close you were etc.  On ** I usually just hide people from my news feed if their posts are bothering me    I not only hid people who were pregnant, but alos those who kept ketting acting work!   

GIA Tooxxx


----------



## Momito

Sounds like we are all hiding behind big rocks!

Songbird, your consultant sounds optimistic and supportive.  A lot of this is down to luck and as you say some poor sod has to be in the unlucky 30%...hopefully this is your last time in that category.  If you feel you just want to get on with it, then go for it!!!  No time like the present eh?  And the anger hun is really normal.  Sometimes I feel so angry and of course it is seen as rather anti-social and not very becoming, but we have to feel what we feel.  We shouldn´t feel guilty over our responses just because it isn´t pretty.  Glad you are finding some distraction at work.

Sonia...am very sorry about Robbie.  You and your DH have loved and cared for him so much and it must be so hard to let him go.  But to watch him suffering must be very painful.  He´ll be at peace now.       

I´m afraid I don´t answer emails if I don´t fancy the contents...especially the ones telling me to pray hard or "it will happen" or "I know someone...".  I just switch off.  I don´t mean to cut the friendship off, just wish they´d leave the topic alone!  It is an isolating experience this, and in an odd way we shut ourselves off even more (DH and I are like an island out here, clinging onto eachother but pretty much shutting out the world).  Sonia, on your ** friend, I guess it depends on how you feel about you, where you are at, and whether this friend will understand you.  If you feel they won´t, then maybe do the "how strange", but if you feel they will, then be honest.  And if you are not sure then hedge your bets and go for A and fudge things a bit.  We can´t be open with everyone as they often just don´t get it and it ends up causing more upset.

Tiara...so glad that you and DH have enjoyed yourselves and you feel like you have made some progess together.  That is really wonderful news.  

Gia...am thinking of you and hoping you are coping ok.  Take care of you and the bubs.

Paddy...we miss you and hope you are ok.

Fraggles...hope everything is going well for you too.

Pipster...hope you, Jemima and DH are all doing well.  Am sure that you must be super busy.  Will dig out your email as would love a piccie!!

Handy...hope you and your daughter are flourishing and are getting into a routine.  Have you chosen her name?  Are you able to tell us?

Calgary...hope you and the boys are well, you must be busy, busy, busy!

Mac Cook and Sue...hope you guys are well.

I think I am returning from the deep.  It has done me some good to get off the wheel for a bit.  I will need to call the clinic and arrange a consultation, but not quite yet...there is time...
It is hot and our water supply has been cut off since yesterday morning!  Luckily there is a tank on the roof (unluckily it doesn´t actually seem to be attached to any useful pipes...we can´t work it out!).  So this morning we gathered together bottles and buckets of water and I had an old fashioned style shower.  In a funny way I rather enjoyed it!  A bit like camping but at home!  At least it is warm so the cold water is a pleasure.  Just hope there is nothing nasty lurking in that water!

Lots of love to you gorgeous girlies...we are brave!  We are strong!

Momito
xxxxxx


----------



## Guest

Thx for the advice - I just reaccepted her friend request without comment. She's not a real friend as she never asks how I am and I didn't see her much at work & now she's on maternity. If she was a real friend I wouldn't mind all her bump updates.... Anyway we'll see what her new updates are like. Probably baby this baby that. God, I sound do bitter!!!!

Well today is a sad day.... Robster is now in Cat heaven chasing mice & fish. It was very peaceful & I'm proud of myself for being strong & holding him. I actually felt his heart stop...I knew he was gone.  I'm gutted though & the house is empty. But it's quite cathartic (see the cat in the word) getting rid of the multiple litter trays we needed & his medicine & the food he used to take with the medicine. He had a lovely morning wandering in the garden & eating chicken.


----------



## Fraggles

Hi
I saw a newspaper article that said ** have now introduced a feature so that you can announce your pregnancy. How lovely if you are one of these people who gets pregnant with no difficulty but not so nice for those of us who feel like we have climbed mt Kilamanjaro with altitude sickness just trying to get there in the first place. Does that make me selfish?
Yes, a dilemma but if she was a close friend and knew about my tx I think I would say you are delighted that she got pregnant but at the same time it is really difficult going through this journey as it is and just is a constant reminder to me that it hasn't happened yet. Or you could just block them out from newsfeed which I have done a few times.
A friend has several unsuccessful IVF's and found it difficult getting updates on ** as all her work colleagues got pregnant and then the several invites she got to babyshowers. 
Let us know what you decie.

PG/Sonia I am in the Beds area so if you or any others in the area fancy a meet up let me know.

Sonia big hugs and lots of love coming your way. I had to do the same with my cat Topsy a couple of months ago and was distraught. Still keep thinking I see her wondering round the house!

Client just turned up so will come back later.
xxx


----------



## Momito

Sonia hun...you are not bitter...just disappointed and your heart aches.  Sometimes I too feel like a bitter and twisted old hag...but we just hurt.
Robbie sounds like he had a lovely morning.  Now he´s at peace.


----------



## GIAToo

So sorry Sonia - glad you gave Robbie a good send off - can't say anymore as I am on the brink of tears again.   
xx


----------



## Stretch

Hi Girls - i just want to send you all a huge hug   

xxxx


----------



## tiara

Hi girls.. I was thinking, well Sbird got me a thinking.. that the reason us lot have lasted together so long, is that of course we are each others rock and a great source of love and support, dur to the fact we have been in that moment when they so it won't happen for us etc.. and here we are still friends but i think it is because we actually have lots in common and are like minded gals without the dg... so just a though and thanks for being my firends..


Sonia... hope ya ok hun... gosh you must feel terrible, but you did the best thing hun...    


Momtio, Even with no water, your house  and Spanish life sounds wonderful....  




On the ** preggars front , my mates wife WILL NOT STOP..ARGHHHHH, " this is my scan"  " I am tired with being preggars" " can I eat.... with baby" I want to scream...  I do what GIA does and I hide all her posts now...prob the fact i dont like her much too....gosh I am bitter.


Hey Up Mac good to here from you, how ya doing?  


Hugs to SBird, Pipster, HAndy, Calgary, fraggles, Paddy(hope ya well) Gia   


Txxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Wraakgodin

sorry I haven´t posted ladies, just going through a busy phase!  DH has a fortnight off now so hopefully that will give me more time online!!!  Sending lots of hugs all round, sounds like we all need it.

Sue


----------



## Pipster1978

Ditto on the hugs all round. 

Songbird, Momito, GIA & Sonia special double dose of hugs for you all. Just know that better times await. With all that's happened for me this past year, all the awful things the doctors predicted for my baby, I know that feeling of desolation and despair and, although I'm still
not 100% relaxed now, I do feel that things are brighter. What I'm trying to say, ever so clumsily, is that for months I couldn't see that things would/could be different & now they are. I know I'm now in a different situation but there's always hope &, even when it seems futile to keep hoping & exhausting to try & remain positive, let others hope for you. Hang on in there. As Songbird said, all of this is character building (although I'd my character is 'built' anymore then I think I'll resemble nothing more than a Loony Toones character. . .) & the prize IS harder won and sweeter but I wish to god none of us have had to experience all of this. As Sonua said, this is most women's worst nightmare yet, we're all still okay. Our souls are battered and bruised & we have to make decisions others never even have to consider. We have to deal with peoples' stupid 'Relax and it'll happen. . . Just adopt. . . I know someone who. . .' but, know what? We all somehow manage to kick ass & keep going. That's bl**dy admirable, I think and I'm honoured to know you all. I really hope we can all meet up again at some point. 

And Momito- and I think I speak for us all- please lean on us when you need to. I can't remember who said but you do really always have such insightful & perceptive things to say & have been such a huge comfort & support to people not only on this thread but on others (I promise I'm not stalking you!) 

Anyway. I hope my morning ramblings are of some sense. I am, after all, the eejit who managed to stick her breast pads into to her boobs rather than bra this morning - I almost pulled my nipples off removing them! Oh dear!

Will try to clear inbox shortly.

Much love & hugs to everyone xxx    

Tiara- totally agree on the friendship front on here: it's not just the shared journey we have.


----------



## Momito

So when are you coming over Tiara darlinks?

Pipster...hope your little Jemima is doing well.

You are all lovely

Momito
xxxxxx


----------



## Fraggles

It isn't that we are bitter it is being disappointed that others can't think of others less fortunate than themselves. Everyone on this thread rocks. Some people have already got their LO's some have their bumps and others may not have bumps yet but I have faith it will happen. I find everyone so special because I know no matter what part of this journey we are on, we will all still be there for each other regardless.

Momito You are an inspiration to us all. Sometimes when people say what doesn't kill you makes you stronger I want to smack 'em LOL don't you just think sometimes, if you are like me, that you have had enough of this character building stuff. I did an outward bound course several years ago and that was character building enough for me I don't need any more. Take some time out but I think it is fab you are already thinking of where to next.

It is a lovely day here, and am going for a gentle walk (no hills as I don't do hills).

Love and hugs to everyone

xxxx


----------



## tiara

Pipster, you post made me cry then the " nipples " had me in fits of laughter... we are a solid crew and we should meet up defo.... how ya doing hun, that picture is beautiful... How much weight has she put on now!


Fraggles... Oooo hills aren't for either hun.... we are a special crew and I am right behind ya on putting a pause on this character building lark, I have 10 lifetimes so far....eek




Love ya all


Sonia... you ok?


Txxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## simone hart

Hello everyone,

just cried and laughed at the posts as I've read them.

Songbird - So disappointed for you this time. Wishing you all the very best next time    I can see why you just want to get on with it!!!
Handy - Congratulations on your wonderful news
 
Sonia -  Poor little Robster. You gave him the very best life that he could have wanted. I also had to have my little cat, Darcy put down in April and, like you, I was devastated, it was like losing a close family member.     I liked your image of cat heaven.....

Tiara - Hope you and dh enjoyed Devon.

Momito --Big hugs to you and dh    

Pipster - Can't wait to see a picture of your little sweetie  

Driver - Congratulations on your pregnancy - only just realised, that's wonderful news  

macCook - Hope you and your family are all well.

Calgary- Hope you and your twin baby boys are doing well? Groovy - hope your little one is well?
Fraggles, GIA2 - hope you are managing ok in  this heat.

Paddy - Hope you are taking time for yourself  

Sorry if I have missed anyone.
We are all well and making the most of the lovely weather this weekend


----------



## Momito

It is nice to hear from you Simone...hope that Emsay is thriving!
Sorry to hear about your cat Darcy (lovely name).  I remember the trouble you had with some nasty dog last year...just when you were awaiting your BFP.  

Fraggles...yeah...feel I'm made of concrete now!!!!


Feeling ok...it is nice to be off the tx rollercoaster for a bit.

Glad you have got some good weather this weekend.  Still low on water, just a dribble coming out of the taps and can't get any washing done!  Have piles of washing to do for the rental!

Lots of love and hugs to all you special gals, and to all those special little packages that have arrived since we first met...and to those that are on their way...getting all dewy eyed now...

Momito
xxxxxx


----------



## Groovinggirl

Hi everyone. Just trying to catch up on what's been going on.
Sbird, I'm so sorry it didn't work. It must be very gutting..I'm glad you've got those lovely frosties though and they do work. I've got a number of friends who got pregnant from frosties. I'm glad you're getting back on it asap..that's the way I like to roll too...I just couldn't sit around for long. Please keep your chin up hun and keep being the fighter you've been.
Momito, you're so sweet and I wish I could wave a magic wand to make things alright for everyone. Sending you lots of hugs.
Sonia, so sorry about your cat  
Pister, hope Jemima is getting bigger and stronger..
Hope everyone is doing fine.
AFM...hubby and I are going on holiday after a long time and for the first time with the little man. We come to the UK on the 25th August, go to France somewhere inbetween and leave the UK mid September. We'll be in london but will also visit some other places. If anyone would like to meet, it would be awesome. Hope you're all doing well.


----------



## Guest

Hi Girls,

Grooving - I feel another Gourmet Pizza meet up happening!! Anyone else?  How exciting! there'll be bumps and babies galore.

Simone - Sorry about your Mr Darcy!!   Even though it's the right decision to make it's heartbreaking.  Over the weekend I kept seeing Robbie - on the sofa, bed, kitchen.  Even our other cat looks over her shoulder for him in case he's about to take a swipe at her!!  But he was very poorly and became quite hard work the past few weeks that actually it's a relief it's over. We also go on holiday ourselves in 10 days and I was really stressing about putting him in the cattery when he was so poorly and we were accepting that a call from the cattery whilst we were away would be inevitable.  So it all works out for the best.


Momito - No water in hot weather is a nightmare!!! I remember when our boiler broke in the autumn and I found it so stressful...but to be sans aqua must be unbearable!!  The last thing you need.  But hey - takes your mind off other things - something else to stress about! I was in the middle of tx when we had our boiler situation.  all I wanted was a hot bath but it wasn't to be.  Hope things get wet again soon!!


Songbird - how you doing sweetie? Thinking of you loads!!    


Pips - I hope ur inbox is empty coz I want to see a piccie!!! Sending you a PM after this.


AFM: Apart from Robbie I'm loving my hols. The weather has been lovely so I've been getting out and about in the garden and for runs.  Been for a couple of hacks - even had a cheeky jump over a fallen branch.  He was supposed to step over it but decided to take a running leap.  I almost had to change my jodpurs!!      It was amazing...once my heart got back to normal.  Sunday week we fly to Thassos - really looking forward to it.  


Lots of love to you all - Cal, Tiara, Handy, Mac, Sue.com, Paddy, fraggles, Gia etc etc


Love


Sonia
xxx


----------



## Songbird80

Hi girls,

Yes we should reunite when GG is here!

Oh Sonia you poor pickle about robbie... It's so sad. A nice holi to look forward to though so that will do you good!

Well I've had a rubbish couple of days... My grandad died on Sunday so Ive been dealing with a double hit of sadness. He was such an amazing man and I'm so sad I'll never get to see him again.

Sorting out my FET dates... What do u guys think about being a bridesmaid at two weddings and having a hen night whilst on my 2ww?! Do u think that sounds too full on? Part of me thinks I should be lying at home with my legs in the air for 2 weeks then I think about all the women that get pregnant living totally normal lives!! It's so hard to know how what you do on the 2ww effects things... Any pearls if wisdom would be most appreciated!!

Xx


----------



## Fraggles

Hi

I would go for it - what great distractions with a hen night and wedding. If you want to take it easy you could always go along to all three but leave early so you aren't overly tired if you are concerned.

Honey I am so so sorry to hear about your grandfather.

xxx


----------



## Guest

Songbird - so very very sorry about ur grandad. It's so sad. There's nothing I can say to heal the pain.. Try to remember the fun stuff. U are gonna be a very busy girl!! When it's my turn for the 2ww I think I will want to curl under a rock.... However... Life goes on & u can't miss being bridesmaid for ur friends. That's such a special honour!! Like fraggles said it'll distract u... gonna be hard avoiding the champers but u can palm a few drinks & slip away early. Go for it Hun!! Embrace life. Too often hiding under the duvet is the easy option but the world still turns. 

Speaking of which... I've been trying for months to organise White water rafting. Lots of people say yes but then don't commit. Eventually a friend said her husband is desperate to do it so I've booked for sept!!! Can't wait!! & now it's booked loads of people are saying how much they want to do it. Typical !! Anyway - they should get off their butts & book themselves on. So.... Just shark diving to do next. Lol. There's a place in Chester near tiara. Watch this space....

Love

Sonia
Xxxx

Ps pips - clear ur inbox. Can't pm my email address. Although I think it's listed on my details page... Xxx


----------



## simone hart

dd is on my lap as I type so may be a short message.

Songbird  -So so sorry about your grandad     
What a difficult time for you. I have been thinking about you and what I would do in your situation. I remember thinking that it would be great to have twins as it would be 2 babies for the price of one!!! Sorry about my jesting but you'd go mad otherwise. But since having Esmay, I'm actually quite grateful to just have the one. I suppose I wouldn't have known any different with two but I really wanted to breastfeed and I think that it is even more difficult with two. I find that I only have little pockets of time now - can't believe really how much time I had to do things before dd. What I'm trying to say is that even though you may be more tempted to go for 2 next time, I'd consider it carefully, especially with your petite frame.
Being a decade older than you, I didn't have any frosties and I was unsure if my embies would stick so in some way, my decision had already been made. You have a nice bag of embies, so hopefully will be able to have several pregnancies if you so wish. Your sis is still quite young so the chance of chromosomal errors is much reduced which is the reason why some embies don't implant. They don't always know the reason why some stick and some don't which is why it seems like one big baby making lottery. It's bitterly disappointing and I cried for you but I have every confidence that you'll be a mum in the not too distant future. My opinion for what it's worth!!!

By the way, my clinic told me that if an embie is going to stick, nothing will stop it. I think resting is just psychological as most folks not taking treatment wouldn't even know they were pregnant. I think it would be a lovely distraction for you and lovely, happy times to forget about the sadness! I'd probably take it easy on the champers and alcohol though. Non alcoholic cocktails are actually really good!!!! Big hugs to you   

Momito - yes, poor Mr Darcy last year. He seemed to recover from that scrape which was really worrying at the time. wgat a good memory you have. He developed liver cancer and went down fairly rapidly from Jan to April really. Ben was feeding him prawns and he was always up for a cuddle even though he was poorly. I've put a lovely photo of him in a frame on my dressing table.

Sonia - when you mentioned feeding Robbie with chicken, it just reminded me of Darcy and his prawns, he loved them. But like you, we kept him alive until we felt he was too poorly. When he was just hovering over the water bowl, I knew that day had come. Like you we still have Daisy, his sister who I think still wonders where he is now, as thet were from the same litter. Anyway, I don't want to be melancholic...let's move on.
Good for you, sorting out adrenalin pumping activities. Not sure about swimming with sharks though...yikes

Groovy  great to hear from you, it would be lovely to meet up. How's your little man? Have you started weaning yet? I know you were exclusively breastfeeding like me. Not the easiest but I'm really pleased to have made it this far.

I think it would be lovely to meet up for another pizza. I may be able to persuade mum to come down with me to help out and perhaps we could combine it with visiting family who live down south, to make it easier with a little one and travelling. We're away over August bank holiday and we go away for our main summer hol on 17th September but fairly free apart from that. 
Ben's good schoolfriend is marrying a Greek girl. They live in London but her family is from Crete. And guess what? Her wedding is going to be in Crete. Yeessss!!! Andy said that it would be like a wedding from Mama Mia!! We just had to go. We're taking a package hol and then driving down the coast for the wedding. Can't wait. Esmay's passport came back in June I was so excited!!

pips your inbox is full so would love to see Jemima but can't pass on my email address to you.

Esmay is moaning and crying. Bored so better go,

love to all,  Simone x


----------



## Momito

Oh dear Songbird...so sorry that you have lost your Grandfather.  It is all such a lot to cope with at once.  Despite the sadness at his passing, gorge yourself on all those happy memories.     

As for the 2ww...I think so long as you avoid the alcohol...these sound like great distractions!

Another meet-up in London would be terrific...unfortunately I won't be able to make it but have a glass on me (those who are not preggars that is!).  How lovely to meet the babbies and that Groovy will be there with her little man!  It is over a year since we all met and look at all the happy changes that have taken place.  May they continue...           

Sonia...I think you will really enjoy your adrenalin junkie exploits...as for the "would love to but won't commit" brigade...as you say...they can book their own weekends if they are going to be like that!

Simone, the wedding sounds like it will be fun!  Amazing isn't it how time disappears once you have a baby!  The rest of us should wallow in all that free time whilst we can!   

Love to you all
Momito
xxxxxx


----------



## H&amp;P

oh my where to begin, I feel like I've missed so much, I am now training my "maternity" cover so have no alone time to sneak on FF during the day anymore   

Sonia - shark diving near Chester, really   

Pipster - I hope you are settling into your new family life and LO is thriving    You nearly made me choke on my coffee with your breast pad story   

Songbird - huge    for your loss, I think those distractions during the 2WW sounds fab and I would definately go for it.

Momito - no water   , you could have come to my house yesterday we had a flash flood on our street when the drians backed up, and our house is at the lowest end, we were inches away from another insurance claim and the burglary one isn't even settled yet    I was at work and DH was wading in the driveway trying to avert disaster.

Simone - the Crete wedding sounds fun, hope you will al be doing a song and dance at the reception.

GG - sounds lijke a good trip you have planned with your little man, hope if a date is sorted I might be able to properly join the Gormet pizza girls.

On the ** discussion, it is sooo difficult, I try to be so careful with my posts on there but we have friends and family on there where ** are our only point of contact so I am guilty of posting scan photo's (but not on my profile) I also did not post them to my feed but then friends were complaining that they were missing our updates, I know I have a couple of you as friends on there and just hope I have never posted too much or upset anyone.   

Sorry I know i've missed loads of you but gotta dash as have a meeting, will try to post more later as trainee is on holiday today.


----------



## tiara

Hi girls just a quickie for now.


Sbird So sorry about about your grandfather... mega hugs... I would do best of both, on the 2ww, dip your toe in joining in and then take it easy.... so a win win hun....  


Sonia, I would love for another reunion,, all depends as when and down too funds... let me know when ya thinking hun..


Hi and hugs to all SImone, Momito, calgary, handy, paddy.. Gia, Pipster, H&P, Fraggles.....




Txxxxxxxxxx


----------



## handy1

Helllo 

Sorry  I have been AWOL. I did have a very difficult time after my CS as I got wound infection and  I was in terrible pain. I also suffered from. Urine infection as well. The community midwife had been visiting me every other day to check on my wound. I started feeling better now after a long course of antibiotics. My little one is doing fine and putting on a little bit of weight. She is keeing me awake most of the nights and that's why I am tired most of the time at moment. 

Songbird .. I am really sorry ...... I do pray and have millions of positive vibes  for your next cycle. I am sorry about grandfather. 

Pipster ...how are you and Jemima keeping on. Your advices were really appreciated and you are right that taking extra care rest after such a major operation is very important. 

Sonia..... I am so sorry for your cat.  I will also be so leased for another reunion. 

Gia... How are you lovely? 

Momito... How are you? 

Hello to H&P . Calgary , Tiara


----------



## Momito

Handy...lovely to hear from you.  I´m glad that your little girl is doing well, putting on weight...keeping her mama up!!!   Sorry that you´ve had such a hard time of it after the birth...poor you...hope that things are finally healing up and that you can get into a routine that allows for a bit of rest in between.  Take good care of yourself.   

H&P...don´t think that anyone could resent your postings on ** after everything that you have been through...you should be allowed to celebrate!   

Very hot here...hot + hot wind...luvverly!  It was still 29 at 10pm last night so you see what I mean eh?!

Hope that none of you are directly affected by what is happening on the streets of Britain...

Lots of love
Momito
xxxxxx


----------



## Guest

Hi girls - I live in Enfield!!!  Gutted about the situation!!! The town is 1 mile from my house and this was looted on Sunday.  In fact the reporters that night were outside the chemist where I got my recent prescription for hormones!!!! And the sony distribution centre is next door to my school - about 2-3 miles away.  I can still see the smoke from my bedroom window!!  Can't stop watching the news!!  Feel so sad!!!

I'm staying in as who knows what could happen!! DH works near Oxford Street - hopefully they'll send him home early!!

Much love to you all and the rest of the London girls!! Keep safe!!!

Love
Sonia


----------



## tiara

Handy glad your on the mend hun, but you have been through it, make sure you look after yourself as well as babba...


Sonia.. I agree the riots are such a selfish act and terrible, hope ya ok, I would nt leave the house too hun...


Momito, I am plotting and planning my way over to you may be a weekend soon or October half term as I am back in work on the 23rd Aug, I have to sit in a vast hall enrolling kids onto courses.... I am not gonna moan about going back or about work in anyway.. I hate it, but I will escape soon.


Hugs to all.. you know who you are




Tx


----------



## Wraakgodin

Sonia, I hope this senseless violence stops soon.  You and your DH stay safe.   

Sue


----------



## Guest

Hi Girls,


Enfield vigilantes have been keeping our streets safe - watch out for them on the news!!!  It's a bit intimidating seeing ten men doing the north london swagger down your road - but their hearts are in the right place!!  Hope everyone else and their home towns are safe!


Bit of a "ME" post.....sorry!!


Just wanted to update you as I have just come off the phone from a genetics counsellor at the Marsden Hospital - basically they were talking through the history of cancer in my family and how POF will affect the chances I have of getting it.  Basically I can breathe a sigh of relief...the cancer diagnosed in my family was over the age of 50 so it is unlikely I need any further genetic tests.  Phew!!  However, I am at moderate risk of developing breast cancer (not significant but higher than average) so they recommend annual screening from 40-50 yrs.  I see this as a positive thing! Also, I should continue with HRT as women with significant genetic history have their ovaries removed to induce an early menopause and then they are put on HRT.  So even with a higher risk of breast cancer HRT is deemed beneficial in early menopause.  


Spoke to DH and he has also breathed a sigh of relief.  He was stalling on DE and one of his concerns was my short term and long term health.  Now we know where we stand (plus the hormones released in pregnancy have benefits to reduce the chance of breast cancer) he is ready to move on to our next step.  Not sure how I feel about this as its been so long since i've been prodded, poked and been on the emotional rollercoaster! Once you're on it it's easy to ride it and keep at it, but after a break it becomes very scary and real again.  However I know that this particular journey will be a tad more exciting than last time.....


So....gonna enjoy my holiday (unlike last year when tx was looming and I had such little hope), get fit and in tip top shape when I get back.  I see the wonderful Mr Panay in october and we'll ask for his advice.  Plus I can restart my research on here for clinics.  We are thinking IVI in spain, mainly because the consultants we have spoken to name IVI clinics for DE.  We also think that a spanish donor might match with me more than Greek or cypriot.  The cost is quite a bit more....but success rates are pretty good.  I obviously need to do some research but even just by writing this paragraph I'm feeling a smidgen of hope.  I'd forgotten what it felt like!!


Hope all of you are doing OK - lots of love and hugs to you all!!


Sonia
xxx


----------



## Momito

hey all

Sonia...the IVI Sevilla lot are really lovely if that helps.  They did tell me that they had trouble getting blue eyes though...(you have blue eyes if I remember correctly...?), and found getting green eyes easier, but of course that may not be the case further North.  It is nice being off the roller coaster for a bit, no wonder you feel anxious about stepping back on it.  But things seems to be coming together for you and your DH...     

Have seen your Enfield Vigilantes on the tv...it is quite unbelievable to see UK cities and towns in such turmoil.  I love those individuals who are finally being given a voice on the lack of discipline, rampant consumerism, the need for instant gratification etc being behind a lot of all of this, although there are probably a myriad reasons all jumbled up together.  Our society at large has not given good examples to young people.  Just to cite an eg...the senior execs in my old firm (supposedly educated people but in my humble opinion often very mediocre) only seemed to care about their job titles, careers, bonuses, salaries etc and would do anything to improve their own lot whilst ignoring everyone else's needs.  There was no sense of belonging, of team work, of loyalty, of mentoring.  This sort of selfish behaviour has become way too normal and was one of the big reasons I wanted to leave, not just the firm but the UK!    I just couldn't see an end to it all.  Let's hope that all this senseless violence reminds people about what really matters so that society beings to embrace proper values instead of the latest smart phone.  As usual...up on my soap box!  Sorry!!!!

AFM...we spent all day at the the hospital yesterday as I have had a pain in my right kidney...and have a bit of "renal" history (nothing diagnosed and so, to date, nothing problematic), but thought that we should go and check it out.  It seems I have a teeny tiny kidney stone, so small it hasn't even shown up on the x-ray, and luckily for me the pain is not aggresive so can keep going normally.  Hopefully will pee it out soon!  Makes me feel middle-aged though!    Although we had to spend most of the day there (A&E), have to say that it is an amazingly well organised service here bearing in mind we just turned up unannounced.  Feel very grateful for that.

Ok girls...gotta go...busy week...keep yourselves safe and hope things begin to calm down soon for a brighter future...           

Momito
xxxxxx


----------



## Guest

Get well soon momito!!!!


----------



## Momito

...in fact it turns out not to be a kidney stone...but shingles!  Oh joy!  Luckily it has been spotted within time so that it can be treated (after 48 hours of the rash appearing it is too late to treat and can then go on and on), but apparently, even with treatment, the pain can still get worse and last for 4-5 weeks.  No more fertility treatment for now.  First time in a long time that I am really hoping that BMS has not worked!  Can't mix the medication with pregnancy.  

Think what DH and I really need is a lovely long holiday away from it all...FAT CHANCE!!!!

Lots of love

Momito
xxxxxx


----------



## Wraakgodin

Sonia – great to hear your news.  I will have everything crossed when you eventually start treatment! 

Momito – I left the UK 6 years ago.  We had to choose between the two countries, and I reasoned the same way you did.  But after moving here I found out that people are a hell of a lot worse over here.  I miss the sense of community in the UK, there is absolutely nothing here, people are so closed it is unbelievable.  It just frustrates me because we don´t live in a bad place, it is just the people that make it so unwelcoming - this place could be so much more.  So the grass isn´t necessarily greener on the other side.  But seeing what has gone on in the UK lately, I am quite glad I am not there.  Is there room on that soap box for two??!  Oh, shingles!  I hope you get better soon.  I remember when my ex had that, but then he wasn´t the easiest of patients anyway!  

Sue


----------



## Momito

Where do you live Sue?  I hadn't realised that you too were an ex-pat!! (Hate that expression!).

You are right...there is no such thing as perfect.  Think it is more of a question of making the best of things.  There are things I really like here in Spain, and other things that drive me nuts.  But it is also the period of adaptation that can be hard and understanding how things work (nothing worse than being confused in another language!)  Things are just different and it is really a waste of time to compare everything, although we all do it!  There are loads of things about the UK that I love...the sense of humour for one!  I even like the varied weather, the soft summers and cosy winters.  There is beauty, and the beast, everywhere I guess!  Just think it would be nice for society as a whole to re-discover meaningful values and stop wasting time on rubbish.

Hopefully this is a mild form of shingles...I am hoping so!  It's a wierd sensation...

Momito
xxxxxx


----------



## tiara

Momito as i have said before get well soon my sweet. I did think you pushed yourself to the limit last tx and you need re-coup properly and rest.... I do worry about you .... I know your a brave and positive solider.. 


Sonia.. wow very positive, I know what you mean, I am nervous about stepping into a clinic again, it is so tough, but hey it will be good news and you can both move forward ... so all good ..Yay!




Hey Hi to all...


Hugs 
Txx


P.S  Sue hope your living somewhere warm and exotic!


----------



## Songbird80

Oh momito sorry to hear about your shingles. What a bugger. But so good they caught it early. 

Yep all this drama in London is a nightmare. I think you're right that there is the beauty and the beast everywhere. I just don't know how you get to the route cause of all this, it's just layers of reasons and blaming bad parenting (good old david cameron) in my mind is just one small contributing element. 

Sonia - have the most amazing holi! So pleased you feel ready to start tx again xx

It's been a bit of a shocker for me lately what with the bfn then losing my grandad. And to top things off, on day 2 if our FET this week we found out I have a uterine infection called mycoplasma that needs to be treated with an almighty 5 weeks anti bs. Our first reactionwas to just cycle anyway and hope for the best but we dec


----------



## Songbird80

Oops hit send by accident!!

.... So we've decided to take the anti bs and cycle straight after that without retesting to check it's gone. I figure if it ain't gone after 5 weeks it ain't gonna go!!

Weirdly enough despite all this ******** (pardon my French) I feel relatively chipper. I'm having a bit of a 'life's too short' episode and just fed up of feeling defeated! Before IF I was such a happy go lucky gal all the time and I want a bit of that back... So whether it's head in the sand, self preservation 'happy face', that's how I feel at the moment.

Big love to everyone and momito hope you feel better soon xx


----------



## Groovinggirl

Hello ladies.

SB, hope the antiBs clear the infection. Had an infection that needed to be taken care of before my tx too.

Momito, hope you're taking care of yourself and I hope you feel better soon. Sending you lots of hugs.

Sonia, that's a lot of good news you have there. I'll keep my fingers crossed for you. I love the sound of hope..

Tara, hope you're doing well.

Handy, hope you recover soon...I had a number of issues after giving birth; high blood pressure, swollen feet, hemorrhoids...oh the joys! But after a while, things start to feel normal again.

Starting to wean the little man, well, just puree fruits once a day for now. Still mainly breastfeeding and I don't see this not so little man giving up his milk anytime soon. He needs it anyway..

Hope all the ruckus in the UK settle soon. We come in on the 25th.


----------



## Momito

Songbird...hope that the anti-bs do their thing.  Am glad you are feeling chipper.  Sometimes it is good to see the glass as half full, not empty.  Best of luck with it all.

Groovy...hope you and the gals can get to meet up.


Feeling very tired and the rash has got much worse and is looking pretty ugly.  Just trying to take it easy but means DH gets to do all the work, which is hard on him.  Still, I guess my old bod is just telling me to take it easy!  Have decided to postpone treatment until second half of November.  Need to feel fit and healthy and also work should be calmer by then so we don't have to juggle so much.  Going for a natural cycle and doc seems to think there is still life in these ole eggs which is kind of him.  Hope he is right!


Sonia...have a great holiday.

Hope you are all well.

Love
Momito
xxxxxx


----------



## Wraakgodin

*Sue looks out the window.........*
Warm..... nope!
Exotic....... as far from it as you can get!

I live in The Netherlands near the German border.  Not in sunny Spain!

Momito, I actually like the term Expat.  I suppose because there are a lot more derogatory terms over here, it is the best of a bad bunch!  I didn´t think I would have a problem getting used to the country.  My ex is half Dutch and we went on holiday here quite a lot.  I learnt the language so I could talk to his family, I had a Dutch friend who invited me to all her Dutch parties where it was based on Dutch customs rather than English.  Through talking to her I know more about the history of the customs and about the royal family than my husband does!  I think I was the most prepared expat in history!  It was just the coldness of the people that I found it really hard to adjust to, and even still do.  I just don´t see why people just don´t want to pull together as a community any more.  It is everyone out for themselves, what can I get out of it.  Sending get well hugs.  It won´t hurt your hubby to see what you have to do!    Treatment takes enough out of the body, you need to get well first before even thinking about treatment.    

Songbird, hope you get well soon.  

Huge hugs to all!

Sue


----------



## Guest

Oh you poorly girls!!!!  What a pair you make Momito and SB!!  Get well both of you!! 

The house has been in chaos with packing!! AAARRGGGGHHH!! But we're done.  Looking forward to it now that we're nearly finished!  DH taking me out for a curry to kick start our hols....hope I don't regret it in the morning!! lol!!

Must dash - DH chatting to me and can't type and chat at the same time! He's a nightmare sometimes but I do love him!!

I'll try and find wi-fi to keep in touch!!

love

Sonia
xx


----------



## tiara

Sbird your a true trooper, lots of hugs as ever hun  


Momito hugs  


GG, AH glad all is well, I am back in work on the 23rd so I wont be able to meet. HAve a great trip though!


Sonia have a great holiday, you deserve it.


hugs to all


Txx


----------



## Momito

Sonia...enjoy those much needed hols!  How lovely to kick start your vacation from home...!  Hope the curry doesn't have any repercussions in the plane ha ha!!!!!   


Oh Tiara...doesn't look like we're gonna get you down here any time soon, what with my shingles and your early school start.  Bummer!  I was looking forward to your visit!  Not sure half term is going to work as have my oldest best friend and God daughter coming over...tell me your h-t dates as they are not coming over for that long, see if we can work something out.


Sue, you sound like you've made such a lot of effort to fit in.  I think moving abroad, even if quite well prepared, is always more of a shock than we anticipate.  We miss our families, our close friends, especially when the chips are down.  When you go to a new country no one knows you from Adam and they often don't really care if you are there or not anyway!  I think it is time, and a lot of it, that gradually gives you the feeling of being at home.  When we first started coming out here, and then moved for good, we went out quite a lot, but tbh, if you weren't blind drunk the conversation was as dull as ditchwater.  So now we tend to keep ourselves to ourselves, are friendly to everyone (at least the Spanish are naturally a friendly, sociable bunch), but live in a bit of a bubble world.  To be fair on people here, I also think this tx business has changed us, and has made us less willing to get involved, we just don't feel like it.  We also found that it is really easy to be trapped in a really boring social circle.  So we take our time on getting to know people, don't rush into things, let things evolve more naturally.  One of the down sides to being an "ex-pat" is that other ex-pats try to cling onto you, whether you have anything in common or not.  You also end up being everybody's "best buddy" when they need something, especially the ones that come and go.  I'm afraid we just don't let people suck us in.  It sounds mean but the alternative is to feel like an old used shoe.  I think friendships should be give and take, not just take take take!  


When DH and I look at the riots in the UK, the types of people who have their own small businesses, a large % are immigrants.  Basically, as an immigrant anywhere, you're on your own and are at a huge disadvantage to get on in the mainstream, so the best alternative is to do your own thing.  That is what we've found here, and in fact DH wishes he had started his own business when we were back in the UK when he first came over, as he just found it almost impossible to climb up that greasy pole, basically because he was foreign with foreign sounding English (well at the beginning, pretty much no English!).  It is, unfortunately, the same wherever you go.  Here they tell me "oh, your Spanish is much better!".  The silly thing is, it was always good, it is just they assumed that I couldn't speak because I'm foreign!  Agh!


Gosh, that soap box is getting really worn ain't it?!

Slept a lot yesterday and the blisters are looking really horrible now...but I guess this thing is working its way out.  


Lots of love to you all...hope you are doing well Pipster, Calgary, Handy, Simone, Groovy, as well as your little ones (or getting bigger ones in the case of Simone and Groovy!).  Fraggles, H&P and Gia, hope you are well, that things are going as they should and that Gia, your heart is mending.  Paddygirl, we haven't heard from you, hope things are ok chez toi?  Am guessing that there is a lot going on?  

Songbird, hope you are still feeling chipper...   to you, Tiara, Sonia, Sue and MacCook.

Lots of love to all your girlies

Momito
xxxxxx


----------



## Wraakgodin

Oh Momito, you hit the nail on the head there, it has summed up my experiences perfectly!  Must be an Expat thing!    I took a computer class a couple of years ago and the teacher was Canadian, she said they started to accept her after 30 years!  I am at the stage where I don´t feel at home here, and I don´t feel at home in UK – stuck somewhere in the middle!  Oh, don´t even get me started on the clingy expat who needs you when they want something!  I went to Dutch classes and there was another English woman there, my DH gave me a lift to the classes and we took a slight detour and picked her up as well and dropped her off afterwards.  When they closed the school and our classes were moved to another school just down the road from me I decided to walk there because it only took 20 minutes.  As soon as we told her this and that we wouldn´t be able to pick her up she totally blanked us, never spoke to me again.  It really upset me because I thought she was a friend, it was only looking retrospectively that I realised how much we had been used.  Whenever we went anywhere it was my DH that drove etc etc.  Like you said, I don´t think we would have socialised in the same circles in England and I don´t think we would have been friends as we didn´t have anything in common.  I had such dreams when I moved here, it was a new start, I wanted to immerse myself in the community, help people, meet people, have new friends etc etc, it was going to be fantastic! – but it hasn´t worked out like that.  I think the English have got a reputation of not wanting to learn languages so people are quite surprised when we do learn it.  When I first came over here I went to the town hall to ask about language classes, they said I didn´t have to learn the language and they couldn´t help me!  I had to phone around or e-mail and some schools didn´t even bother replying!  My Dutch would be a lot better if the natives actually spoke to me!    I think the worst bit is Isabella, she doesn´t have any other children to play with, no socialisation, it is her I worry about.  There is no such thing as a mother and toddlers group here, the only thing I can find is to put her in a nursery, which we can´t afford.  Better stop now or we will need to get that soapbox reinforced!    

Sue


----------



## GIAToo

Hey Girls

*Bit of a long shot as it's a bank holiday weekend - but is anyone willing and able to meet for lunch on Saturday 27th August?*

Sorry been AWOL - was in hospital earlier this week as they thought I was going into early labour - bit scary tbh!

Anyone heard from Pipster?

   to anyone who needs them. Hope you're feeling better Momito 

Lots of love
GIA Tooxxx


----------



## Momito

Oh Gia...sorry to hear you've been in hospital...trust all is well now?  

As you know...I won't be around for Aug 27th...hope that some of the girlies can meet up with you.

I guess that Pipster must be pretty busy...hope Jemima is doing well and that Pipster is fully recovered.

SB...how are you doing on those anti-bs?

Sue...meant to say that once Isabella is at school, things may start to change (although know that is a bit of time away yet!).  I remember in London that the only people who seemed to know eachother in our street were the parents with youngish children.  We lived there 10 years and knew the people either side of us, a few other faces to say hello and that was it!  It is strange, as I had the impression that The Netherlands was a forward thinking kind of place, inclusive and all that.  My DH says he doesn't belong anywhere either...he's been nearly 20 years out of Venezuela, 15 years in London and now Spain...he says he is a foreigner wherever he goes!  Me, I just bumble along in my bubble...!

Shingles is slowly getting better...just wish the nasty blisters would go away so that I can start to wear real clothes again!  It is very hot here right now, so not the perfect weather for burning, itchy skin!  Our fridge has been on the blink for 2 weeks now, and the poor old technician has been no less than 4 times and really hasn't got a clue why it isn't working properly!  We can't do a proper shop and even the pasta is running out now...!  38 degrees tomorrow and nasty levante (hot) wind.  Oh woe is us! (bit like Toys R Us)

Take care ya'all...

Momito
xxxxxx


----------



## Fraggles

Hi Sue

I don't think it is the Brits who have the reputation for not wanting to learn languages. In my line of work I meet people of all nationalities who have just arrived in the UK or been here for up to 30 years yet they still can't speak English and need a translator. Many make no effort to mix with anyone outside their immediate community who all speak their same language. It drives me potty. 

I too was an ex pat and can identify with everything both you and Momito say and I was in an English speaking country but the ex pat community was an interesting bunch. Hugs to you both. Would you be in a position to set up a local group for other mums or youngsters or are there lots of hoops to jump through.

x


----------



## simone hart

Hi all,

Gia2 - Hope you're ok?  And still arranging to meet up next week when you thought you were going into early labour!!!!! Have they told you to be ready for the birth at any time now? When are you due? Take care  x really sorry but we're away next weekend so not able to meet up. It's very considerate of you to try to sort something out  

Sonia  -have a lovely hol - know you're away now but enjoy, it seems like things are coming together for you.

Like a lot of us, we've been rather shaken by the riots so got a bit side tracked the last few weeks. Momito and Sue - I agree with you wholeheartedly about the greed and lack of values in our society - which have often been demonstrated by those in a position of responsibility and authority.

Groovy, have a fantastic holiday over here and France. Don't think I'll get the chance to meet up but hope you manage to see some of us.Not sure how many people seem to be around or free at the mo. How's the fruit purees going down? I was advised to move quickly if weaning at 6 months as babies' iron reserves get low after 6 months. Is that the same advise that you've been given? 

Momito - Poor you -shingles is really bad. Take care you.   I found your expat discussions really interesting. I've only been abroad for a year so it was more of a novelty for me at the time, learning the lingo. We had considered the possibility of moving abroad recently if dh coouldn't find work in UK and it's not something we've ruled out yet. Your Poor dh feeling like he is a foreigner everywhere. It must be hard to move around so much. I do agree that IF plays a part too. I just didn't feel sociable and shut people out. It was the only way I could cope in the end.
Tiara - your hol seems to be over quickly! In fact, i can't believe where August has gone already. Hope you're having a good summer and have managed to rest.

Songbird  -You seem to be very upbeat - sorry to hear about the infection.

AFM - when I signed on, I'd forgotten that I'd uploaded a piccie of dd on the site. I've tried before and couldn't get it to work - I also wasn't sure which picture had gone on as it's only a code on my computer. Well, she's 6 months now and even I can see that she is changing by the day and getting bigger - must be all that fromage frais!

take care all, x


----------



## Wraakgodin

Momito – glad you are feeling better, hope it isn´t too long before you are back to 100%.  Have you got that fridge fixed yet?  I had the same impression of NL, you you can understand why it was a bit of a shock to the system.  I must say that there are parts of NL where people are welcoming, like where my  mil lives.  DH has lived in cities and villages all over the country and he has never come across an environment like this.  We will be moving as soon as it is financially viable.  We love our house, we even love the street (no cars, children play freely in the street) but it is the people that ruin it.  Unfortunately we have to wait 4 years until he stops paying alimony!  Yes, I hope it gets better when Isabella goes to school!  

Fraggles – I used to do volunteer work at our local language school, helping (lower educated) people learn Dutch.  They were mainly older ladies who came over here in the 60s when there was a demand for skilled textile workers (but that industry is now gone).  They live in their own little community and shop in their own little shops, so they didn´t really need to learn Dutch.  But now it is compulsory they have to go back to school.  Because they didn´t go to school in their own country they took their own language classes to learn how to read and write before starting Dutch!  There was one lady who was an asylum seeker originally and I had to teach her how to write just like I would a child.  I don’t think I am confident with my Dutch enough to start up a local mother and child group!

Sue


----------



## Fraggles

Sue

When I was at school a few years ago (cough cough) I learned grammar at 13 in my german classes - no wonder back then I found it so difficult to learn another language as I had never been taught it in my english classes    - I wonder if schools have changed their policy on teaching english now.

Hope those 4 years fly by honey.

xx


----------



## tiara

Hi girls...
Gia hope your ok now my sweet, I cant make next weekend hun, gosh I would love too. But next time i will do my best to make it! Have a drink for me!!!


Momtio gald your getting better, sounds a nasty thing to have though hun, you are brave .


Hi Sue, Fraggles, Calgary(you still there) Handy, Sonia, GG, H&P, Pipster (keep us updated hun) SBird.


Simone, so good to hear from you, I bet you are run ragged, but it must be amazing... wow 6 months already that has flown by. 


Hugs to all


Txxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Pipster1978

Hello dahlinks,

I've been reading & getting the gist of things but my memory is dreadful so won't attempt lengthy persos as can't remember own name let alone what's been written from one page to the next!

Songbird- we've been texting anyway but I think of you often.

Momito- shingles sounds painful and miserable. I hope you're on the road to recovery. Have you tried Aloe Vera gel?it's got good healing properties & can also be very soothing. Wishing for some good things to come your way very soon sweetheart.

GIA- so glad things have settled with you. After more stints on labour and delivery than I could shake a stick at, I know what that fear is like. I could be around on the 27th but it'd need to be bus-able or near a tube that has a lift. Bubba is so teeny I can't put her in a sling yet so getting about is a bit tricky espec as I didn't quite get my driving licence before I was incarcerated! Nevermind!

Tiara - how're things with you? 

Sue- it sounds pretty tough living in the Netherlands but perhaps you'll meet some kindred spirits at the school gates/ through the PTA/similar when Stewiebella starts school!

Fraggles - how're you doing?  

Much love to you all. You are all always in my thoughts as you've shown me such wonderful support over the past 18 months.

Much love to everyone xxx 
 
I'm indeed well but chaos reigns! Jemima has only been home for 2 weeks  but its amazing how quickly you adjust. However, preemie+iugr+tiny tummy= not a lot of sleep (ie none for past two nights) and worry over lack of weight gain. Sigh. We've started bubs on 2 sachets of body building powder per day (don't worry- it's for preemies!) so hopefully her weight gain will speed up. It doesn't help that MIL makes extremely thoughtless comments along the lines of 'she's not getting enough milk' . . . erm, its really rather more complex than that but thank you so much for making me feel like a c**p mummy who worries she's not producing enough boob juice anyway! (god sorry, I'm not exactly being a little ray of sunshine, am I?!)  BUT I adore Jemima- she's such a nice natured little girl who's already been through so much- and it's amazing how little sleep you can actually get by on. 

DH has had lots of job interviews & agency interest - nothing yet but it has meant that we can work as a team as neither of us has to get up for work so we're both sleeping in shifts. Any worries over the whole DE thing, well that simply pales into insignificance. . . mostly. I do occasionally have a fleeting sense of wistfulness that this beautiful creature isn't genetically from me but then I think: it's my flesh and blood that grew her- it was just the blueprint I needed- and that I can be proud of how stunning she is as I'm not being narcissistic about my genes. Oh dear. I'm not putting this very clearly. What I'm clumsily trying to say is that I'm her mummy and the teeny, minor matter of exactly how Jemima came to be is just a small part in a far bigger adventure. Someone once wrote on another thread (and was quoted here, I think) that "the baby you have is the baby you were always meant to have". Well, I wouldn't want any little girl now other than Jemima so it's very true.

My sister arrived yesterday evening (the one who donated eggs) so that's been pretty emotional. I asked her after she's been here a few hours how she felt as I think it's important to work through things as and when and she said that I'm the mummy & that she doesn't feel any different/weird. We both confessed that we were a little apprehensive about her seeing bubs for the first time as neither of us knew how we'd feel but it was just nice and special.    

Anyway. It's taken 4 days  to write this post so i'll send it before I get waylaid yet again! Yikes!

Lots of love to everyone,
Pipster xxx

P.S I've emptied my inbox as I know there were some more of you wanting to send me your emails so I can send some pictures to those who'd still like some..


----------



## GIAToo

Just a quickie re: next Saturday.  I now have a chest infection, so definitely a no-no for me to see small babies, much as I'd love to   

Pipster - so glad things are going well (ignoring the MIL    ) and that you're sister's first visit is going well.  I would have been worried too.

Simone - thanks for your text.  I am taking it easy - called in sick today as feeling so rough. E is gorgeous and hope you have a lovely holiday.

Songbird - how you doing?  I don't think I said sorry to hear about your Grandad.    What are your next steps?

Momito - how are the shingles?  Like someone else said - felt sad when I read about your DH feeling like he didn't belong anywhere     Thanks goodness he has you eh?    As Pipster says, I really hope you get your dreams fulfilled soon   

Sonia - hope the holiday recharges your batteries and glad that you are efeeling much more positive about the future   

Fraggles - Thanks for your PMs.  Hope you're ok and that you find a flat sooooooon!   

Sue - I have only ever lived in the States so there wasn't a language problem (well, sort of!)  As Fraggles said, hope the next 4 years fly by!   

Handy - how are you and LO doing?

GG - can't remember what dates you are here?  As i said above not sure I am fit to meet LOs. Hope you have a lovely time over here though.

Tiara - when do you go back to school?  How you feeling?  I hope things continue to improve with DH   

Hello to everyone else.

AFM - as i said I now have a chest infection    Getting so frustrated that I am not fit and capable of doing all the things I usually do, but trying to keep positive and keep my eye on the prize, despite being terrified about being a Mum and giving birth!    Gradually the house is getting sorted and I only have this week left at work, thank goodness.  The commute is killing me.  Feeling better about my cousin's death after I met up with my counsellor.  And we are organising a family holiday in Corfu for next June, have already booked my apartment (for two..eeek!) and so far there are 20 of us going!!!  Can't wait - well few other things to be excited about before then, but you know what I mean!   

Take care everyone
GIA Tooxxxx


----------



## Momito

Lovely to hear all your news...

Pipster...Jemima sounds lovely and will deffo want a piccie!!!!  I love that "you have the baby you were meant to have" and from all the mummies whose babies have come about via DE, NOT ONE of them would ever change what they have.  It is a long, heartwrenching and gruelling journey but I think that makes you love your bubbas even more.  Your sister sounds great...your MIL...well...she´s just a bit of a funny one eh?  Although I very much hope that your DH gets the job of his dreams soon, it must be nice to be a team and have this very special time with Jemima together.

Simone...Esmay looks like a cutie from the photo...6 months have passed already...it is just sooo amazing!  Hope all is calm now in Nottingham...sometimes it feels like the world will explode, there just seems to be so much happening, and most of it bad.

Gia...poor you having this chest infection.  Hope it clears up pronto...I guess you can´t take anything for it and will just have to sit it out?  Glad to hear that next year´s hols are already booked up...yay!  Don´t blame you for feeling somewhat fearful about what lies ahead as delivery day draws ever nearer...I try not to think about it too much to be honest!  Sometimes I think we must all be mad to put ourselves through all of this...!  As you say...keep your eye on the prize...!!

Fraggles...didn´t know you were looking for a flat...yikes...hope you get one soon!  Is everything going well with you?

Sue, how odd that the neighbours are such a strange bunch.  If your DH says so too, and having lived in other parts of the country, it does sound as if it is a bit of bad luck.  You sound incredibly generous in giving your time to help others learn the lingo.  There is a lot of illiteracy here too (and that is just the locals!), and I know a Swedish woman who gave her time to help out, teaching women to read and write, but I think she got fed up as they were so ungrateful!  Don´t see her around anymore so I think she went back to Sweden!

Tiara...how goes it lovely?  I guess you are back to "skool" soon?  Hope that you have enjoyed your hols...

AFM...am feeling the perkiest I´ve felt since coming down with the shingles...my back still aches but it is looking better with each passing day (although really quite hideous tbh!).  Have been back at work these past 2 days...and will work again tomorrow to give DH another day off!  He is loving doing nothing but lolling about and utterly deserves it!  Fridge is still not working properly...don´t know what the insurance is going to do next but we have really run out of food now!!!!

Lots of love to you all

Momito
xxxxxxx


----------



## tiara

Hi girlies




Pipster great news your all home together hun....




Momtio glad ya on the mend..


I cant remember if i replied a while ago. Gia sorry you are poorly sweet.


HUgs


Txxxxxxx


----------



## GIAToo

Tiara - thanks hun   

Momito - I am indeed on antibiotics and inhalers.  Also found out today I have a urine infection, so as soon as this lot of antibiotics is finished I have to start another different lot.  And I'm slightly anemic.  Don't feel so bad about being off sick this week. Back to work tomorrow for last 2 days though...woo hoo! Glad you are feeling better.  What a pain about your fridge though    Hoep you get that sorted soon.   

GIa Tooxx


----------



## simone hart

Pipster - Glad that your little sweetie is home with you now. It's amazing how you do get used to so little sleep in the beginning. And with such a little tummy too - it's extra hard work. It sounds like you're doing a sterling job with the bfeeding. I wen to bf groups and one of the main concerns was about making enough milk. You will do and the more she feeds from you, the more you'll produce. You're making just enough for your little daughter, honestly and don't let mil put you off - that's her ignorance talking. she's so tiny that you make a little milk at a time at a time and the supply will gradually increase as your dd appetite . It's a very time consuming period but like all things, it goes quickly and I really can't quite believe that my dd will be gradually taking less from me as she starts to take more solids.
I was touched by your honest and sensitive account of your feelings about de.

GIA2  -glad you've had time off and sorry that you've now got a chest infection. It's frustrating when you don't feel up to doing jobs but don't be too hard on yourself. It's natural to be apprehensive about the birth.....I think I tried to console myself by reminding myself how many women live to tell the tale   and as Momito and you said, to keep your eye on the prize.  
Yes, we're looking forward to camping this weekend. It's a new tent so hoping that we don't have too much difficulty putting it up, getting settled etc and just hope dd isn't too noisy as tents aren't very sound proof!!!!

Momito  -glad you're a little perkier. We've got an aloe vera plant on the kitchen shelf and I break a leaf off and spread the gel over a burn and sunburn as it's really quite effective. Sorry your fridge is still playing up, must be so hard in the heat. 

Tiara, hope you're feeling ok. I never did get to see your ad you know. Is it on utube at all?

Sue - hope that you manage to find some contacts in the area before dd starts school.

fraggles  -good luck on the flat hunting

Songbird - hope the hen dos are good fun!! Hope the antibiotic are working for you

H and p. Handy, Calgary, GG, paddy girl, maccook and anyone else, hello  -I'm afraid that after birth you do seem to lose memory a bit and mine still hasn't come back yet. I was told it's called placenta brain - not quite what I expected and I thought it may have been a joke, but no! Well, not for me anyway.

AFM, packing tomorrow for our Bank hol weekend away. we're not going far as just want to try out our new tent. I'm quite excited about 'playing house' but slightly apprehensive about how it'll be with a baby. I've been told that before they crawl it's easier, which is reassuring in some respects...

night all, x


----------



## PaddyGirl

Hi there my lovely friends           

I wont bore you with everything that has been going on over here but I've just logged on for the first time in absolute ages!  Almost lost both mum and dad at the same time. I was running from one end of the hospital to the other, but, with the grace of god, I hope to get them both hom within the next few days. 

I haven't had time to read and catch up yet but I'm sensing that LOADS has been going on!            

Just quickily, I see that our Pipster has a delightful Jemima!        A huge congratulations to you and Mr Pipster!  Loads of love to you all xxx

Gia.... hope the chest infection gets rid soon... not nice! Hope yr taking it easy hon xx

My goodness, I really must get reading and catch up properly  I'm sure I'm missing so much and I apologise if I'm missing any big news. 

I'm sending all my love and support to you all   

Bear with me and I'll bring myself up to spead again!
Paddy xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## tiara

Ah paddy welcome back...glad your parents are on the mend... Oh hun you really have been through it!!!




Simone... yeah my ad is on you tube I think??




Love ya all


AFM I am bored as ever back at work, but I have a few plans up my sleeve to create my own theatre education Co.... fingers crossed it comes off!!!


Txxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## PaddyGirl

Songbird honey ...  Just wanted to say how sorry I was to hear about your grandad xx  I know when I lost my nana I always remember how she used to sit me down and give me the benefit of her knowledge.....  its priceless! 

I'm so sorry hon, sending you loads of love xx


----------



## LJyorkshire

Sorry to gatecrash the thread but Pipster just read your post and I see your sister was a donor. If my current cycle is a BFN that is our next option as my darling sis has offered so was really interesting to hear about how you both feel as I have worries about that too..maybe I can PM you some time if we are looking at that option - don't worry as won;t be for ages yet! Congrats on birth of little Jemima..you're the Mummy she was always meant to have too  

LJ x


----------



## Momito

Ah Paddygirl - it is lovely to have you back...so very sorry to hear that both your parents were unwell at the same time, and so seriously...very much hope they will be home with you soon.  You are a such a star.  You must feel exhausted.  Think some serious pampering "you" time is required!     

Gia...Maizy on the other thread was asking about you and your imminent dates (you are not forgotten darlinks)...how are all those darn infections?  Hope that they have cleared off!  I guess you are on Maternity Leave now...not long to go!  Woah!

Songbird...how is your infection?  A distant memory I hope...Are you gearing up for your next attempt?       

Tiara...love your idea...yes, yes, yes!  Sounds much better than sitting in the broom cupboard at school...

LJ...am sure that Pipster will share her joyous story with you (in between feeds with Jemima!!!).

Handy, Calgary...how are you both getting on?  Well I hope.  Simone...big kiss to Emsay and Groovy to your little man too.  I guess you are gearing up for your September visit to London!!!

H&P...hope you are your bump are well?  And you Fraggles?

Sonia...I imagine that you are laid out on a lovely beach in the idyllic Agean Sea...

Not much news at this end.  Fridge finally got fixed on Monday (& the cupboard was bare...and I mean really naked!).  Now the wall in our courtyard seems to be "leaking"...(if it ain't one thing, 'tis another...).

Lots of love
Momito
xxxxxx


----------



## PaddyGirl

Hello my lovelies

My goodness, so much has happened to us all over the last several weeks and months!  And as always, a mixture of happy and sad news.  

I've not read all the way back, if I did that I'd never have any time left to post and end up further behind than before!    

But before I say anymore I have to give you all a huge big      To each and every one of you beautiful, brave and astonishing women. 

Pipster... as I said the other night, congratulations on the safe arrival of little Jemima      

Handy... a big congratulations to you also honey!!!!!!        Another little girl for us Gourmet Girls!!! 

Songbird... I'm so sorry to hear about your grandad and that your last round of tx didn't work out for you hon xxxx  But all those lovely little frosties waiting for you!!  Don't you give up hope now.....  one of them is destined to be your little bubba!!    

Momito... bless you, I'm really sorry that you've also been through the mill with your last tx hon.  As the others have said, it's hardly surprising that you've been feeling so down and out of sorts after all that    Thank god your new fridge has arrived!!!  It's not until you don't have these gadgets that you realise how much you need them!!  Can totally relate to the 'if it ain't one thing... ' saying too!!! xx

Fraggles .... how are you doing?  Hoping that bubba is doing nicely in there!      I know we're qite close in distance aren't, we so a walk one day would be really nice, thank you x  Having said that, the way things are at the moment, I have about enough time to walk around the garden!!!    But seriously, yes a walk would be great, I will get back to you on that one when life is a bit more back to normal around here    

Gia.... Hello hon, how are you feeling?  Hope that chest infection has gone by now    And as for you being on maternity leave .... WHERE has that time gone    I can imagine that you're starting to feel a bit nervous about the birth, cannot begin to think how I'd be! I'm sure every mother-to-be has some sort of pre-performance nerves!  

Tiara....  so pleased that you had a nice holiday in Devon with DH    Thats good to hear hon, and the news of your new theatre venture sounds very exciting indeed!!!  You go for it girl!!!    

Sonia...  how are you hon?  Hope that holiday of yours was good and those batteries are recharged and ready to go again!!!    

H&P, Calgary, Mac, Sue, GG and Simone.... hope everyone is well.  Hope I've not missed anyone, my mind is a bit frazzled of late!   

All ok here, just waiting for mum to come out of hospital, which, all being well, should be today at some point.  Me and DH are fine, still both working hard to build up our business, which will hopefully mean we can afford some kind of tx next year. Feels like a life time away but I know it's not and that time will continue to fly be!  Where do all the days and weeks go? (I ask myself this every week!) 

Right, I really must get out of my pj's and have a shower.  Normally I'm helping DH with work in the mornings but I wasn't needed today so I thought I'd make good use of my time and chat to my friends. Never mind the ironing, dusting, and hoovering!    

ByeBye for now 

Paddy xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

H&P, Calgary, Mac, Sue,


----------



## Momito

Paddy...glad that your mum will be home with you soon...xxxx


----------



## Guest

Hi girls,

Just checking in. Been back a week and suitcases still taking over the back room. Lol

Hope everyone is good, happy & hunky dory. 

Watching England qualifier and I think we've got Wales on the run!! 2012 summer will be great - euro & olympics. Bring it on!! Lol 

Take care girls & I'll write properly soon - back at work & sept with a new class is busy & mentally exhausting. 

Love

Sonia

Ps good to hear from u paddy. So sorry life seems to throw you a crap hand. Big hugs! Xxx


----------



## Guest

Hi ladies,

Wow it's quiet on here!!!! Is no news good news? Hope everyone is ok. 

Thinking of u all

Xxxx


----------



## GIAToo

Sorry - just not felt up to posting much.

Sonia- glad you had a good holiday.  Hope work isn't too much stress for you   

Momito - glad your shingles has cleared up and you got your fridge sorted    Give my love to Maizy pls   

Paddygirl - sorry to hear about your Mum, but hope she is home and on the mend now   

Hi to everyone else   

Just feel a bit down or shattered, wondering whether I've done the right thing, feeling a bit useless (hence you will see me answering posts to women who are going through crisis and trying to help them   ) and just feeling hyper-sensitive and crying a lot.  I'm sure it's all just usual stuff for pregnant women, but the last thing you want to do is whine about it to those still trying    .  There are lots of positive things for me to focus in, so trying to shift my mood.  Think I'm just scared.   

Love to you all
GIA Tooxx


----------



## Wraakgodin

GIAToo, sending you huge hugs.  You aren´t useless, why would you think that??   

The last few weeks of my pregnancy were very emotional, I think the nearer it got the more I got scared - how would the birth go, the fear of operations and hospitals (I had to have a c-section), what sort of mother I would make, would I cope, have I got everything, what to do when she arrives, will I do all the right things etc etc.  Think there must be some sort of hormone boost near the end, or something!   

Parents are arriving tomorrow so I will be offline for a week.  Stay out of trouble until I get back ladies!!!!  

Sue


----------



## Momito

Gia...sending you huge hugs...       of course you are not useless!  Think you and Sue are right...it is just fear.  It is scary, but you will be a great mum!  I guess it is those hormones just keeping you on your toes (mean bu**ers hormones).  When are you due honey...just want to make sure am thinking of you at the right time...(am sure you´ve told us already but my brain is like a sieve...sorry!).

Even if some of us are still struggling to get there, we are no less chuffed for those of you who have managed it!  So don´t feel bad if your feelings are  bit all over the place...we want to support you if we can.  Take care...      

Will send your love onto Maizy...

Sonia...lovely to have you back!  Hope you are nice and relaxed before the start of term (always manic no doubt!).

We are doing a bit of building work next week, so slowly packing up our sitting room and going on "holiday" upstairs!  Nothing super major, just knocking down a wall and re-laying the floor and then onto painting...really looking forward to it being done!

Groovy...when are you due in the UK?

Lots of love to you all

Momito
xxxxxxx


----------



## PaddyGirl

Gia honey.... sending you huge              I'm sure everything you are experiencing is perfectly normal. Try not to be too hard on yourself my friend xxx

Hello everyone else - hope you're all keeping well    

Have a lovely weekend !! 

Much love
paddy xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Fraggles

OMG GiaToo your due day is so close. Congratulations. I feel the same as you. Have I done the right thing? How will I cope? Will I ever get my own place? Will I now be on poverty till I die?

I know you have the done the right thing and am sure it is natural to have all those thoughts in your/our position. Reality is that you are about to have a huge life change but am sure when LO is here he/she will confirm that you definitely made the right decision. Like a new job, there will be things you have never done before but we are all here for sounding off/asking for advice as I am sure are all the singlies too.

You are a super capable woman who is hormonal and it would be pretty unusual not to be thinking what you are. The fact you are having these thoughts simply means you care that you do a good job and am sure that you will.


You will rock as a mum and learn as you go. I was speaking to a mum today whose son is now 18 and she said she remembers when he was born and when he was little being worried she was doing things right. But there are lots of different ways to do the same thing and no one right way but just what suits the two of you.


If you ever feeling overwhelmed and need some adult company or someone to make you have some Gia time you let me know.

xxx


----------



## Guest

Oh Gia - I think we're all scared.... Even with a loving partner. Ur incredibly brave & gonna be a fantastic mum!!!! I dont think anyone knows what to do when they're handed that little wriggling bundle for the first time.  Make sure u get as much sleep as u can!!!!!

Momito - do u ever rest? Blimey - ur a busy girl with ur renovations!! We found diy helped massively after tx. Kept us busy & focussed. However our diy doesn't stretch as far as the back room... The nursery/guest room. I can't seem to find the motivation to do it.... I think I need a line on a test for me to whirl into action there. 

Fraggles - how long more have u got? 

Afm: my new class are lovely!!! A lively bunch but really liking them! But hazard of the job - woke up with headache & sore throat  !!!
Had to do a test the other day - finished my progesterone but didn't bleed. Plus had sore boobs on holiday. Dh began to convince himself we'd had a miracle but I wasn't convinced. Anyway it was a bfn as suspected. But for those 2 minutes while  waiting I started to have a flutter of hope... But obviously it wasn't meant to be. I see mr Panay next month so hopefully he'll explain it. I really want to start having regular bleeds so I feel like my womb is getting ready. Maybe it's a glitch as only 2nd month of hormones. 

Hope everyone is well & jemima eating/growing. 

Much love

Sonia


----------



## tiara

Hey up girlies...


just a quick one....


Gia, please please see how wonderful you are and this as a postive thing.... sending you hugs hun....  


Fraggles your fight and warmth shines through, you too will be a fab mum... hugs  


Lady Sonia, I have had a few of those moments, with sore bubl'es wondering could it be a miracle and no just a period on it's way. glad ya class are lovely hun  


Momito, yeah the building work sounds minor!!!!! Your home will be a palae my sweet, oh i dont envy you with the dust though, that drove me mad, when doing the extension on my house.....hope ya 100% better my sweet.


Hi to the girls...SBird, Paddy, Handy, Calgary, Mac, Simone, Pipster...sorry if i have forgotten anyone.


AFM. I am feeling really upbeat and dare I say it HAPPY! for the first time in years....all good at home, I have gone to 4 days at work and other workshops are rolling in.....so i just feel appreciative of everyday for a change.....(Could be my new HRT- but I am not complaining hehehe  )




Love you all


Txxxxxx


----------



## Fraggles

Tiara

I am so excited for you and is HRT = Happiness Renewal Therapy? Workshops tell me more are you teaching them. It sounds like things are going in the right direction for you.

 Yay to lovely class Sonia. I bet with some right little BXXXXXXX some days can feel like years but hopefully this year will be stonking for you in every way possible.

Momito hope building works goes really well for you and sending lots of love for the hell of it. When is your booking coming out as I was just reading your last few posts and thought the world is waiting for another "moved to another country, renovated our house/life book" and I think you are just the one to do it. We would all come to your retreat for the launch party.   

PG how are you doing?

Wraakgodin enjoy your parents.

Are there any gourmet boys out there or is my LO going to have the choice of the crop. 

All good with me but losing appetite and the heartburn is hell but do appreciate every time I have it as I know I am lucky and have had a smooth pregnancy but won't miss it. 

Love to y'all.

xxx


----------



## Pipster1978

Hi girls,
Just a super quick message to check in & say hello!
 
I'm loving the positivity on this thread right now & have a strong feeling that good things await for all. Think many of us have had a difficult year for one reason or another & I'm hoping that things are looking up for the Gourmet Girls!

Gia-what you're feeling is totally normal, regardless of the circumstances. Just roll with it and before you know it the confidence will have come.

Sonia- glad you've got a good class! Jemima is growing well- was nearly a whopping 4lbs last week so should be over the 4lb mark when she's weighed tomorrow. Not a bad % gain when you consider that she was only 2.5lbs at birth 9 weeks ago!

I saw Songbird the other day & have to say that she's looking amazing & is full of spirit. I'm really proud of you Songbird!

Got to go for now (will try & catch up properly soon) but much love to you all,
Pipster xxx


----------



## Momito

Gia...wishing you all the luck in the world...         

Pipster...glad that Jemima is growing...must get in touch to get a piccie!!!

Love to you all

Momito
xxxxxx


----------



## H&amp;P

Hey all, I am still reading but struggling to post as now training my replacement so no time to sneak on and read (until now   ), must get a phone with the internet on it so I can keep up better.


Fraggles - My LO is definately a boy, there was no doubting that from the 4d scan we had on Saturday   

Gia -    It is very scary, I realised I have never actually thought about what happens next as it has taken so bl00dy long to get to this point, I have also gone into panic mode, never changed a nappy or bathed a baby and have no clue how many layers of clothes etc they are supposed to wear, but I know we will make fab Mum's we have wanted it for too long not to.   


Is anyone on ** to share piccies with?

Gotta dash meeting, will try to finish personals later, love to all.


----------



## PaddyGirl

Hello lovelies    

Gia... how are you feeling hon?  Have the nerves subsided a bit?  Thinking of you x    

H&P... hello hon!  Nice to hear from you.    Hows your replacement coming along?  I'm assuming that your maternity leave must be looming now!  It must feel surreal at times to finally get to that stage after all the ups and downs of this rotten IF journey. I can't imagine having to stop worrying and thinking about tx and actually getting pg and swapping that for a whole new set of thoughts!  But someone said to me the other day that when you do finally hold your baby, you will feel a whole new energy and all your concerns and fears will vanish. Having said that, I can't imagine myself not having a worry or two, but there you go!    

How is everyone else doing?  Sending you all lots of    

Pretty quiet here, apart from DH being an *rse again.      Won't bore you with the details, but things aren't too good. Seems that the same old issues and problems keep raising their ugly heads...  What do you do?  We've talked and ironed things out before, quite a few times now, but then every now and again we find ourselves back there again.      This morning he said that we should seperate now before we start to hate each other. Um, once again, I hadn't seen or realised that things were that bad. Or is he just lashing out to hurt me again? Who knows, but I can't help but wish that my life was calmer and more peaceful. 

That wasn't bad for someone who wasn't going to say anything was it!!   

All for now, much love to you all 
Paddy xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## GIAToo

Hello ladies - thank you all so much for your words of comfort.   I actually think (?) I will feel better when the baby is here as I am more comfortable with a baby than I am with pregnancy and labour! I know it will be hard, but glad my Mum will be here for the first couple of weeks and then I can always go to theirs after that.  I have changed 100s of nappies (as an au pair) and love newborns! Good job eh?    (Although I do also like my sleep   ) I always worry about money no matter what the circumstances   

Speaking of being an au pair, the eldest girl I looked after in the US (who is now 27 - gawd I feel old   ) called me out of the blue on Saturday night and basically asked in a round about way if she and her boyfriend could come and stay with me for a few days while they looked for a flat!    I felt on the spot and couldn't say no, but it has been stressing me out since then (I've never met the boyfriend and she hasn't known him long) and today I just told her that I couldn't deal with house guests right now. I emailed her Mum (as I hadn't told them i was pregnant) and it turns out that she hadn't told her parents of her plans to stay in London so I'm sure they know nothing of the boyfriend too!! Her Mum also said that it wasn't the best time to impose herself on me at 8 months preggers - you're not kidding!  I feel so relieved that she's not coming though I obviously feel a bit guilty.   

Anyway, I saw the consultant today and my blood pressure is up and I have protein in my urine again, so I have to go to GP on Friday to have BP checked again and call up for urine test results.  Bump is measuring right size and baby is head down...eek! I had my antenatal class this week and I felt a bit calmer after that - really liked the lady who ran it and am glad I have my friend Julie as a birth partner rather than a man!!! (no offence, but they all just looked totally terrified and one said he was looking forward to his wife having the baby so he could "tell her off again"!! Nice!)     The consultant said that they would induce me at 40 wks plus 10 days, but if my BP didn't go down they would induce me at 40 wks.  She asked if i was happy with that and I said "Not really, I hope I get going naturally before 40 weeks!" Oh, but she did give me some ranitidine though for my heartburn! Yay! 

H&P - I am on ** - I'll PM you my name    When are you starting maternity leave? 

PaddyGirl - so sorry that things are rough with your DH again     I wouldn't presume to give you any advice as I don't know either of you really, but I hope you can sort things out - IF that's what you want    How is your Mum?  And Dad? and doggy?

Momito - wow, getting all that work done on the house all the time - don't know how you cope! I'm still trying to sort out getting an electric hob fitted! (need a new fuse box now etc etc).  

Pipster - glad to hear Jemima is growing well    Say hi to Songbird from me.

Tiara - so glad you are feeling so much better    4 days a  week is great and also great that the workshops are rolling in   

Wraakgodin - thanks a lot.  I think the useless bit comes from not working    but I'll soon have a much more important job eh??  I hope you've had a great week with your parents   

Sonia - I'm so glad you've got a lovely class - it makes a huge difference doesn't it?  My friend has a "horrible" class this year as their teacher last year instilled NO discipline, so she's trying to sort that out!    Your body is playing cruel tricks eh?    Hope your next appt with Mr Panay goes well   

Fraggles -thanks hun - we will both rock! I have just managed to get an escort for the singles meet so a bit sad you won't be there    Not sure I could cope with still being there past 4pm.  I went out this morning to meet my yoga ladies for coffee and had to come back here for a nap before my hospital appt!!   

Groovy - when will you be in UK? 

Handy - how you doing?

Hi to everyone else.

Thanks again girls - I still cry at the drop of a hat, but feel much better mentally.  Had some bump photos done on Saturday, including full nude (with hands placed strategically!) and some 1940s inspired ones (hair and make-up etc).  Hopefully there will be one or two good ones.  I figured I would never be pg again! 

Lots of love
GIA Tooxxx


----------



## tiara

Hi girls.....


Well Paddy it is like we have swapped places, hun ring me and I will help where I can, it feels so lonely when they lash out. I hope you work it out with hubby. To be honest I never thought me and my hubby we get happy again. I was ready for moving out, so ya never know hun. I am here for you my sweet.  


H&P Hey not long now hun.


Gia, glad ya feeling better, take it easy hun with ya BP my sweet, hey the photos sound fab!


Momito, it all sounds snugly with hubby and the plug-in's! yeah I we need a proper catch up.


Hey up Pipster, so chuffed Jemima is gaining weight and doing well.


Hugs to Sonia, Sbird, Handy, SImone, Sue, MAc, Calgary, Fraggles


AFM having a few auditions but not heard back...BOO!!!!! And still feeling GREAT!




Love ya all


Txxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## PaddyGirl

Gosh thats taken me ages to find our thread.... I wondered where it had gone! 

Hi Gia and Tiara.... thank you both for your words of comfort  One word stuck out from Gia's post..... *IF* thats what I want? Um, good question. Well, it now appears that he was lashing out and having got over his own little tantrum now expects everything to drop back into place.  What is it with men! (Sorry any nice man reading this!) Naturally I'm not feeling quite so forgiving and 'nice' this time so he can sweat it out for a while, and in the meantime, I will do some thinking about what it is that I want for a change.

Pleased that you're feeling calmer about things now Gia... all that au pair experience will come in very handy! You definitely did the right thing by saying to that girls mother that you couldn't have her and her boyfriend to stay, thats way too much for you at this stage. I wonder when she was planning on telling her mother about her little trip?? 
My mum, dad and the two doggies are all fine (touch wood) .... the two boys, Barney and Paddy, are sitting staring up at me as I'm typing this, bless em! Hows Winnie coping with the pending arrival ?

Tiara hon, thank you so much, I will PM you later for your number. I think I lost yours, along with many others, when I switched my mobile phone and provider. I'm so pleased that you and your DH have worked things through, thats really good news  It proves that even when you think things are at rock bottom, all is not lost. Keep those positive vibes going hon and good luck with those auditions!!!!! 

Hi to everyone else, sorry I've not managed all personals today but I'm rapidly running out of time. Hope you're all well 

Oh, one quick question..... would I be able to have embyro donation even though I have a partner and nothing is wrong with his sperm? Basically, money is too tight and it will take us years before we can afford DEIVF, wherever we go for it. So, DH mentioned adoption which neither of us are against, but that can also take years plus I still want to be pg and experience all that goes with that and giving birth etc etc etc. Hence I started to think about embryo adoption.

Byee for now girlie wirlies
Paddy xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## GIAToo

Tiara - good luck with those auditions hun.  Many of my friends aren't even getting auditions so well done you!   

PaddyGirl - sorry, I forgot you had two doggies! Glad all is well with your family inc doggies!    With regard to donor embryos, yes you can have those even if DH is ok, he just needs to sign any consent forms etc.  Any idea where you are thinking of going?  If you have any other questions just ask or PM me   

GIA Tooxxx


----------



## PaddyGirl

Where has the summer gone girls?    I also have a horrible feeling that we're going to skip autumn this year and jump straight into winter again!  Yep I'm a real bundle of joy this morning!   

Gia.. I forgot to say yesterday that I love the idea of those nuddie photos !!!  Imagine how you will feel in years to come when you looked back at them, brilliant idea!  Think I'd like to make the most of a possible one-only pregnancy too.  In answer to your questions, I am tending to lean towards Reprofit, probably because yourself and Fraggles got on so well over there. However, I have to weigh up the waiting times and the cost, so, to be honest, I need to consider them all really.  I tried to do a bit of research yesterday but had so many interuptions that I couldn't concentrate properly and ended up reading other peoples diaries instead! 

One question I do have though......  when you have embryo donor overseas, do you still have to have UK monitoring etc?  Sorry, that may well be a bit of a daft question but my mind is a blank!   

Momito...  how are you my lovely?  is the building work still coming along according to plan?    

Sonia...  Hello, hope everything is going well for you hon xx  Really good to hear that you have a nice new class for this year ... enjoy them!    

Fraggles...  Hi there, hows you and little bump doing?  How far along are you now?    

H&P... and you too!  Hope you're well and looking after yourself    

Tiara...   Hi hon, sorry I still haven't PM'd have I?    Sadly, this is the norm for me, there isn't a day goes by where I don't forget a million things!  Hope you and your DH have a lovely weekend    

Pipster... hope you're ok and baby Jemima is still gaining lots of weight and doing well xxx      

Songbird... Hello hon, hope you're ok      Do you know when you might start thinking about your next tx?

Simone... Hello, hope you're doing ok too!  And I have to say, little Esmay looks a real cutie!!!!  

Handy... how are you doing hon    

Calgary... how are the twins doing now?  I bet thery're growing at a rate too!  

Wraakgodin...  hope you've had a good week with your mum and dad xx

OMG, four Magpies are sitting on our shed roof!!!  What does that mean? 

Life here is ok, for once I'm in the driving seat and I love it!!    Does that make me a bad person, hope not, cos I'm getting my power back. Not so that I end up tipping the scales in the opposite direction but so that things are more equal around here!  DH is a bit confused over this and isn't sure what to make of me at the moment. He is so used to my normal way of reacting to everything, this must be all new to him.
Oh and I'm going for a spray tan this morning.  I know, how ridiculous in this weather!  I will be covered from head to toe so nobody will see the bl00dy thing anyway!    But I fancied having one, never done it before and wanted something nice for me. 

All for now
Much love 
Paddy xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Momito

On Magpies: 1 for sorrow, 2 for joy, 3 for a girl and 4 for a boy!!!

Paddy...enjoy being pampered and feeling like you´ve just had 2 weeks in St Tropez!

I think that I could do with one too...I must be the palest person in Andalucia!!!

I´m glad that you are coping so well Paddy and looking at the future.  But equally really just want you to be happy, in whatever form that takes.  

At Reprofit, they don´t start monitoring until day 7 or 8 for extraction...but not sure how it works for transfer...alas I never got that far with them.  But they are very helpful if you contact them for info.

Gia...I´m so glad that you turned down those visitors!  Not something you want to be coping with at this stage!  Certainly don´t feel bad about it, you and bubs come first and you must be getting tired by now, judging from the little siesta you had (love a good siesta myself!).  And glad you have a beautiful record of your pregnancy for posterity...you never know...you might decide on no 2 later on!!!!

Know what you mean about feeling better about things once you are past the waiting stage...it is hard not to mull over everything a million times and drive yourself crazy.  Glad your mum will be there for the first few weeks to help you out and show you the ropes.  Although from what you say you sound like you should be giving all of us lessons...I´m in H&P´s category, having changed a nappy only once in my life!

H&P and Fraggles...hope you are both keeping well...

And for anyone who hasn´t yet seen any piccies of Pipster´s Jemima...she is adorable! (Thank you Pipster!).

Tiara...glad that life has turned around for you...it is really wonderful that you are feeling so much happier.

Songbird...any news re: your next attempt?  Hope you are well.

Groovy...are you in London yet?

Calgary, Simone...hope you and your kiddies are all well...

AFM...no builders yet...starting Monday.  Really enjoying being upstairs...strange innit?!
No period for 5 weeks now...I hope that those anti-viral drugs haven´t put paid to my last drop of fertility...yikes...scary thought.

Lots of love
Momito
xxxxxx


----------



## PaddyGirl

Oh Momito, I've just read your description of your house on the other thread. OMG, it sounds absolutely beautiful!  I can picture it already, it will be stunning when you have finished it all. As Tiara said, very romantic!


----------



## tiara

Paddy It is good ya in the driving seat, My word hun, this journey will make you stronger.  You deserve to be sooooooooooooooo happy hun,  I am here for you my sweet.


Momtio Love ya


Hi to Sonia, Hope the class has a settled down nicley.


Gia, ya feeling good..


Fraggles How is it all going.


Handy how is motherhood hun?


Pipster, I hope ya managing to take of you as well as Jemima.


Simone How is it all going, how was the camping? (hope I got that right)






Sue, Hyia hun....


Hey GG how was your trip over here.


Sbird, hope ya ok hun.


Hugs as ever




Txxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## GIAToo

Just found out my Uncle (who is 51) has throat cancer and is going into a hospice on Monday        Not sure I can cope with much more grief.

Love to you all
xxx


----------



## PaddyGirl

Oh no... I'm so sorry hon.  I dont know what to say to help you          You're at such a delicate stage and anything like this is bound to affect you more than it would normally, if you know what I mean.  Is it terminal hon?  Is he undergoing any treatment? 

It's so very hard and I'm so sorry that you've had this sad news, sending you loads of love and support and of course plenty of      

I'm always here for you, you know that xx Try to rest and keep that BP of yours stable

Love Paddy xxx


----------



## GIAToo

PaddyGirl - I don't think he has long to live.  I saw him in hospital 6 weeks ago and he looked awful (lost so much weight etc).  He came out of hospital and they put a hospital bed in his flat, and Mum and Dad went to see him on Wed and he looked 100 times worse apparently.  I think he has known it is cancer for a while, but didn't want to upset us, but today they told him they were moving him to a hospice so I guess he had to tell us.  He cannot get out of bed, is in incontinence pants etc and so so thin.  As soon as he is in the hospice (they need to confirm they have a bed for him on Mon) I will go and see  him again.  If he dies, it will be the third (fourth if you include my lost twin) bereavement I've had during this pregnancy and it just makes me feel like everyone is dying around me.  My other Uncle has just been sectioned and this may well send him over the edge too! What a family eh?

I went to my GP today and my blood pressure was ok at 124/81 with just a trace of protein in my urine.  But my dad took my BP tonight (he has a good machine as he suffers from high BP) at around 9pm and it was 141/101.  I took it again just now and it was 144/99.  I know stress can affect it, but I will take it again in the morning and if it is still high, should I call the midwife??  My feet and ankles are soooo swollen, but my hands and face are ok.

So so sorry for the me post again girls, I just feel very alone and wish I had someone here to talk to at times like this    

Night 
GIA Too xx


----------



## PaddyGirl

How are you feeling today Gia?  How is your BP?  Have to saythat if it's still high, I would speak to your midwife, you mustn't take any chances.    And a few words of advice and reassurance from her will make you feel loads better. 

I'm so sorry about your uncle, things don't sound very good for him, bless him. And you've experienced so much grief during such a short space of time, you're bound to feel like this. It isn't very nice when a family goes through any behreavement, but it's particularly sad when several family memebers pass away so close to each other. I know what you mean, I worry and fret about 'who's next' and 'there won't be anyone left' and all that sort of things, not very nice thoughts are they. 

I take it that you're with your parents this weekend?  I hope you're not on your own. Please try to relax (as much as you can) and keep that BP happy!  

We're always here for you Gia....  anytime you need us xx


----------



## Momito

Oh gosh Gia...so sorry to hear about your Uncle.  And very difficult for you to be dealing with all this grief at what is a delicate time.  It is bad enough without being heavily pregnant, and as you say, you´ve had a lot of loss to deal with this year.  If you are worried about your blood pressure, call the midwife.  If you are worried about anything to do with your pregnancy, you must always seek help hon.  I´m sorry you feel so alone...I hope that your family can be of some comfort to you.  Sending over lots of support and hugs Gia...         

Love to everyone else

Momito
xxxxxx


----------



## GIAToo

Thanks a lot lovely ladies PaddyGirl and Momito       

I have just spent 6 hours in hospital as they think I might have pre-eclampsia.  I am home now, but waiting for a phone call to tell me whether I need to be admitted tonight    I hope not.  If not, I have to go back on Monday to have BP and urine checked again.  They are going to keep a close eye on me no matter what now, so that's good.

I just feel exhausted now.  But I really appreciate your posts    
Lots of love
GIA Tooxxx


----------



## Momito

Am glad that you´ve had a check-up and are being monitored...you want to be in good hands now...

Keep us posted Gia...       

Momito
xxxxxx


----------



## Stretch

Gia - really sorry to hear your sad news    Don't worry about your BP sweetie, if you have to deliver now you are virtually at full term and all will be ok


----------



## GIAToo

Momito - I'd rather be in Johnny Depp's hands  Hope you're ok 

Thanks Mac Cook 

Hospital called. Have to go in tomorrow morning for BP and urine check. Getting a bit scared now as everyone is telling me they were induced with *suspected *preeclampsia - I thought they had to be sure you had it - eeeek! 

Will keep you posted - thanks for your support.  
GIA Tooxx


----------



## Fraggles

Hi Gia perhaps what you think is scared/fear is actual excitement that you will meet LO sooner than you thought. Thank goodness your guests aren't coming! Thinking of you and am with you in spirit. xxx


----------



## GIAToo

I'm not ready - I haven't watched all my box sets!!!


----------



## Fraggles

LOL Well put them in your hospital bag, take a lap top with you and get watching. xx


----------



## tiara

Hi girls, sending Gia hugs, and look after yourself hun


Txxx


Hi to the gang as always


----------



## Pipster1978

Hi lovelies,

I hope you're all well.

Paddy- thinking of you sweetheart. Lots of love to you xxx

Just a super-quick post from me for now but I've been in touch with GIA & she's asked me to post on her behalf: she's been admitted to hospital, probably until delivery. Her BP is high, she's got protein in her urine and, in her words, her kidney function is dodgy. Her texts have been rather spirited though and she's got a good friend there with her. They've caught it early enough, thank god! 

I think we're all thinking of her at this scary time but she's in the right place. 

Gotta go just now. I'll prob manage longer post in about 5 years or so. . .kidding!

Missing you all xxx


----------



## PaddyGirl

Hi Pipster, thank you for letting us all know about Gia. OMG it sounds like it's all happening for her! Eeek!!    What a good thing they have caught it early though and are keeping a very close eye on her.

Pips, please give her my love next time you speak to her.  I can't believe it, she could be meeting her little baby so soon! 

Thinking of you Gia


----------



## tiara

AH pipster thanks hun for letting us know...send her my love hun... I will text her too. Is the same number form the meet up?


Hope your good too my sweet, 


Hugs


txxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Momito

Thanks for keeping us posted Pipster...message for Gia...we are all thinking of you and hope that everything goes as well as possible...       
Hope you have time to watch those Box Sets!!
Lots of love
Momito
xxxxxxx


----------



## Wraakgodin

Just had a week off with my parents and have come back to this!  Send lots of hugs to Gia for me Pipster.  I will have everything crossed for her.

Sue


----------



## PaddyGirl

Hello everyone!   

Just wondering how our Gia is getting on?  Hope you're doing ok hon and they are looking after you well    

Just a quickie from me ....  just stuffed my face with fish n chips, Mmmmm, lovely!  I don't usually eat until quite late in the evening but mum and dad fancied some so I thought I'd join them    But now I'm feeling stuffed and a bit sleepy   

Lots of love to you all

Paddy xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## GIAToo

third attempt to post on here from phone! 
Being induced tomorrow! Eeek!
GIA Too xx


----------



## Wraakgodin

Good luck Gia!!!  I will be thinking of you!!!                 

Sue


----------



## tiara

Ah Gia... wow. it is all happening...Woohooooooo so proud of you

Thinking of you.

Txxxxxxxxxx


----------



## tiara

Oops forgot to say hi to paddy... Yum Yum Fish and Chips! Hope ya well my sweet

Txxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Momito

Oh Gia...how exciting!  Best of best of luck for tomorrow!  Hope that everything goes as smoothly as is possible...and we look forward to hearing from you when you are recovered!               

We will, of course, want the low-down!

Lots of love
Momito
xxxxxxx


----------



## PaddyGirl

Good luck Gia....  will be thinking of you !!  Hope everything goes nice and smoothly.

Sending you lots of love and       

Paddy xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## H&amp;P

Gia - I'm sooooooooo excited for you, hope you have a smooth induction and your LO is safely in your arms as soon as possible.


----------



## Pipster1978

Had a text from GIA yesterday & she was on a ward, having contractions! Sorry I couldn't post sooner. I'm hoping the radio silence means that all's well!
Xxx


----------



## Pipster1978

Me again. Sorry- I'm a complete berk. Totally got wrong end of stick. GIA's being induced tomorrow but has had to endure two other women in labour, one doing things rather noisily! Fair enough! Good luck GIA!
Pipster xxx


----------



## LJyorkshire

Good luck Gia! Just popped over from the 40+ thread to say thinking of you

LJ x


----------



## Momito

Go Gia Go!

xxxxxxxx


----------



## Wraakgodin

I thought there was some news there Momito!!  Been glued to the computer all day!

Sue


----------



## GIAToo

showtime has only just started ladies so don't hold your breath for the finale!
Very emotional day as my Uncle died this morning :-(
Will post with news as soon as baby's here (this is my 4th attempt to post this short message!!!)
Thanks for all your support
Love
GIA Tooxxx


----------



## Momito

Oh darling Gia...I´m so sorry about your Uncle...  

...but I do hope that your lo will bring you all the joy that you deserve once here.
A very emotional day for you...
Thinking of you           

Momito
xxxxxx


----------



## Wraakgodin

oh Gia, I am so sorry to hear about your uncle, my condolences to you and your family. 

Come on........  PUUUUUUUUUUUSH!!!!!!    Good luck!

Sue


----------



## PaddyGirl

I've been glued too!     

Gia, I'm so very sorry about your uncle      
My goodness what a day for you, so many emotions,  but your little one will be with you very soon ......  thinking of you hon          

And yes, we're all geared up for the finale!!!!!!   

Much love 
Paddy xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Fraggles

Oh Gia all these conflicting emotions on your journey are so draining. Am so sorry to hear the news about your Uncle so love to you and your parents. How fitting though that some joy will be very soon coming into your family. Hope show time is quick. xxx


----------



## H&amp;P

Gia -    for your loss, I hope you have your LO in your arms soon to bring a smile to yours and your families faces.


----------



## Pipster1978

Oh GIA. I'm so sorry to hear about your uncle, especially at a time where things are fraught with all sorts of emotion anyway. 

Thinking of you and sending all good pushing vibes. 

Love Pipster xxx


----------



## Momito

More             coming your way today Gia...

Lots of love
Momito
xxxxxx


----------



## PaddyGirl

Any news  I feel like an expectant father!!!        

Hope you're doing well Gia, sending you lots of love xx


----------



## Wraakgodin

I am pacing a grove in the floor here as well, Paddy!!!  

Sue


----------



## Songbird80

Hi girlies!

Gia... Sending so much luck and strength!! Xxxxx

Hope everyone is ok?! I've missed you girls... Been taking a bit of a ff break... But had FET today so for now, je suis PUPO 

Lots of love xxxx


----------



## Pipster1978

Yay! PUPO, PUPO, PUPO! Everything crossed for you, Songbird!

Hope all's well with GIA.

Paddy - will you be smoking a cigar when bubs arrives, in
manner of an expectant father?!

Xxx


----------



## PaddyGirl

Yes I have a nice Cuban ready and waiting!        

Hello Songbird....  congratulations on being PUPO!!!!            Got all my fingers crossed for you hon    Hope the 2WW is kind to you, often think thats the hardest part as it's totally out of your control. 

Hi Pipster... how are you doing hon? and how is little Jemima?    

Hope everyone else is well     

Much love
Paddy


----------



## tiara

Ah what an array of emotions on the thread hey girlies.


Firstly  Gia, Thinking of you loads and I am so sorry about your Uncle, wow if there was ever a time to have so much going on. Lots of hugs hun. And I am very proud of you, ya going to meet ya babba, and wow that is amazing!!!!! hugs and more hugs    


Hey SBird... Yayayayayay I am so sos excited for you... I have everything crossed. 


Hugs to all


txxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Momito

Songbird...congrats on being PUPO...hope that this time is your time...        

Hope that all is well with you Gia...

Love to you all

Momito
xxxxxxx


----------



## H&amp;P

just got home and had to pop on for news before bed

Gia - been thinking of you all day, hope you are snuggled up with your LO and too busy to let us know, or are resting up and being looked after.   

Songbird - whoo hooo PUPO lady


----------



## Guest

OMG  - girls!!!  I leave you alone for a few days and then you get up to all kinds of mischief!! PUPO and contractions!!!  WOW!!!!


Gia - you go girl!!!  Keeping it all crossed and taking deep breaths for you!  This is your special moment!! So excited for you - all the waiting, all the tears will be worth it soon!!! I'm welling up with emotion thinking of you!!  Can't wait to hear your news!!


Songbird - many congrats on FET - best of luck on 2ww and sending stickiest of sticky vibes!! You go girl!!


So proud of you both with  your determination, courage and strength to pursue your dreams.


Hope everyone else is keeping well.  I know I'm awol at the  mo but just taking a break from thinking about all the fertility rubbish.  I know that in the next month or two decisions will be made and then I'll be back on the rollercoaster.  But I do love you girls dearly and pop by to check up.  However...with lots of things going on I'm definately back later to see what's news!!


Lots of love to you all


Sonia
xxx


----------



## Stretch

GIA - Just got back from my hols and very excited to hear your news, hope you are snuggled up with you bubba now   

Songbird - Congratulations on being PUPO, keeping all fingers and toes crossed xx

Big    to one and all xx


----------



## Guest

Ahhhhh. Lovely mac.  You're gonna be so proud of me. I had my first proper jump yesterday!!! Totally c**ped myself!!! Lol. But we'll try again next week!! U still riding?

Xxxx


----------



## Guest

hello lovelies - just checking in....any news GIA?


Went White water rafting on Saturday - the Olympic Lee Valley centre is about 20 mins away.  What an incredible experience!! I'd recommend it!!


Hope everyone is well!


Love
Sonia


----------



## PaddyGirl

Just seen on another thread that Gia has had her baby..... !!!!  A little boy!!!!    He arrived at 2.39am this morning. 

CONGRATULATIONS  GIA!!!!!      and welcome to the world little baby Gia!      

Sending you both lots of love and             

Paddy xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## PaddyGirl

Sorry, had to dash before, the phone was ringing off the hook!     

Gia I'm so thrilled for you my lovely!!!  You're a mummy - how wonderful      I hope everything went smoothly for you and you're now cuddled up with your beautiful baby boy xxx

What a great start to this week, some happy and warming news.   

Hope everyone else is well and had a nice weekend, will catch up later on

Much love


----------



## Wraakgodin

Congratulations Gia!!!!!



Sue


----------



## Momito

Gia...so many, many, many congratulations to you...hope you are not too exhausted and that your baby boy is thriving! So glad that he is here now!   It must be a wonderful feeling to hold him.

Lots of love
Momito
xxxxxx

PS...your white water rafting sounds epic!!!


----------



## Stretch

Gia - I've just posted on your birth announcement but I am so glad your little man is here and cant wait to see a pic   

Sonia - Yay for the jumping....I am very impressed    Yep still riding my little (17hh) beast   

xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## tiara

GIA WOOOOOOOOOOOOOHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO! congratulations hun... what is his name?               


Txxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Songbird80

Congratulations lovely Gia!! Hope your bubba is doing well... Such wonderful news xxxx


----------



## Pipster1978

Congratulations GIA! That's wonderful news   A gorgeous little boy xxx


----------



## PaddyGirl

Morning ladies     

What a cracking day!  Just got back from walking the dogs and it's so lovely and hot today, looks like summer might be back for a day or two! 

How are you doing Gia?  Hope you're enjoying every second of getting to know your darling boy    

Sonia, I can't believe you went white water rafting!!!  You're a braver girl than me    

Hope everyone is well?  

Not much has been happening here, very quiet really, which given how manic the last few months have been, is a blessing!      Went to the hairdressers yesterday, just cut and hightlights. But I asked her to cut it a bit shorter this time (I have fairly short, choppy hair cut anyway) but I fancied going a bit shorter. Dear god when she had finished I had a bit of a panic!      I'm starting to get used to it now though and it does come with an added bonus... after washing it this morning all I had to do was towel dry it for a nano-second and throw some wax at it. Job done!    

Righteo, it's coming up for lunchtime according to my tummy so I'll be signing off for now. 

Love to you all
Paddy xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## H&amp;P

Gia - off to see your birth announcement now but so pleased your little one is here safe and soundly and you can get down to enjoying being a Mummy.   

Sonia - the rafting sounds fab, we loved it when we did it in NZ, great to be able to test out the local ameneties.

Paddy - wish I could go short but i look like a boy with short hair


----------



## H&amp;P

where's the birth announcement, am I being thick?


----------



## Guest

Congrats Gia. Waiting patiently for the official announcement... Name, weight, & general how ur both doing. Xxx


----------



## Wraakgodin

H&P said:


> where's the birth announcement, am I being thick?


Putting on my detective hat, the only one I can find is here http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=272111.0 which is on the single ladies board.

Sue


----------



## H&amp;P

Wraakgodin - thanks so much for that, I looked in the usual place but didn't have time to go searching.

Is anyone friends with Gia on **, all those comments on his name are driving me mad, I need to know


----------



## Fraggles

Gia
Am absolutely delighted for you and hope that you will both be home very soon nesting.
xx


----------



## PaddyGirl

Me too H&P, I'm dying to know his name!      As for the going short with the hair... it was the 'it takes years off you' comments that swung it!       

What another lovely day. Got mum and dad outside enjoying the sun and it looked like it's here to stay until the weekend.  Let's hope so eh. 

Love to you all
Paddy xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## H&amp;P

Fraggles - thanks for the PM

Paddy - have Pm'd you, not sure if Gia has requested for his name not to be posted on FF


----------



## PaddyGirl

Thanks Fraggles and H&P for your PMs, tried to reply to them but for some reason it wouldnt let me    

What a beautiful name, very nice indeed


----------



## PaddyGirl

Oops, didnt mean to send that    

Where was I? ......

So what have all you ladies been up to?  

Songbird...  how are you doing my lovely?  Hows the 2ww going?  Sending you heaps of            

Tiara...  Hi hon, how are you?  

Momito... think we can give you a run for your money on the sun front      Its been gooorgeous here!  Hope the building work is going well xx

Gia... if you're lisening.... hope you're recovering from the birth well and getting to grips with motherhood    Sending you and bubs much love

Fraggles... hi hon,  hows you and bump doing?  I will try to PM you again later, I don't know why I couldn't do it earlier on.  Hope you're ok    

H&P...  our other yummy mummie-to- be... hope you're well too    

Simone and Pipster...  hello you you and your families    Hope Esmay and Jimima and thriving and not giving their mummy's too much grief!    

Sonia... How are you?  What is next after white water rafting and horsejumping?  Have to say, you make me feel very lazy and boring    I just about manage to take the doggies for a walk!!!   

A big hello to everyone else...   

AFM... Well I don't have to go out to help DH with our work load tonight so I'm chilling with a glass of wine, then a soak in the tub with maybe another glass of wine...  hic...  and then I'm going to watch a film I recorded a few weeks ago, 'Yanks'... with a very young Richard Gere. I love that film and haven't seen it for years. 

So thats all for now
Paddy xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Fraggles

Hi

Songbird have everything crossed for you and so hope you aren't going too nuts on the 2WW.

Momito so how is the building work going?

Tiara how are you doing?

AFM All OK mat leave starts 24th November and so looking forward to it and of on hols to Cyprus on 12th Oct yay. Two weeks of rest. Bump doing OK but looking forward to being bumpless again and am slightly envious of Gia that she now is. 

PG sounds like you have a lovely night planned.

xxx


----------



## Stretch

Please please please will someone PM his name too.....I am desperate to know x


----------



## Guest

Paddy - I agree...the weather has been great!!! A lovely surprise!! I had a big wardrobe clear out and got rid of a load of summer stuff but wish I'd kept hold of it now as I have NOTHING to wear!! lol!! As for what's next...who knows...lol!! I have the beginnings of a rotten cold so just want to curl up under my duvet today but the show must go on, eh?  Im still keen to do a shark dive but need to save up for it as it's quite expensive!

Fraggles - I've sent you a PM hope you don't mind.

Gia - thinking of you and your little man!! big hugs.

Pips - hope you and your little girl are doing well!! Thinking of you all!!!

Songbird - when is official test day?  Keeping it all crossed for you.  keep us updated - we're all rooting for you here!!

Mac - 17hh....that's HUGE!!! Are you on **? I'd love to see photos!!

Gotta go now....another day another dollar and all that!! Kids are a  bit off the wall at the moment and very tiring!!!

Love

Sonia


----------



## GIAToo

Hey ladies, sorry this is just a wuick post.  Thank you for all the congratulations   

I've had the best and worst 11 days of my life.  Was admitted to hospital on 18th Sep for preeclampsia, was induced on 21st Sep and finally gave birth on 26th Sep.    (partly 'cos it took them 27 hours to find a bed on labour ward) Was all going ok until my temp suddenly went up, kidney function went awry  and was clotting etc.  Was rushed to theatre for forceps delivery (and c-section if this didn't work) and I heammorraged (sp?) and lost 3 times amount of blood than I should have. I had to have an episiotomoy and I had a tear too. Had 4 blood transfusions over the next couple of days plus IV antibiotics and they finally let us home yesterday where I had another horrendous time due to not having gone to the toilet for 8 days.

Baby is gorgeous, he was 5lb 5oz, but I am struggling to be honest.  Being so ill is making b/f very stressful (impossible)  I am still on antibiotics ( 2 lots and all sorts of other drugs inc Clexane).

My birth partner Julie, my parents and my cousin have literally saved me these past 2 weeks. My dad is totally smitten and just wants to hold to him all the time.

God help me when the baby blues kick in - should be sometime tomorrow   

Will write more personals etc when I'm feeling better.
Love to you all
GIA Tooxx

Love to you all
GIa Tooxxx


----------



## Momito

Gia...can't believe what a time of it you have had.  Feeling so ill must be very hard with all the new responsibilities that your lovely boy brings.  So glad that Julie is there to help you as well as your family, and so lovely to hear that your Dad is totally bestotted with his little grandson.  He has a lovely name,  a lovely, strong mum and a wonderful family to love him in this world.  Very much hope you are feeling yourself again soon.  If the baby blues kicks in, just remember it is hormones, and it will pass.  Lean on us if you need to, as always.  Sending you all huge hugs darling Gia...     

Lots of love
Momito
xxxxxx


----------



## Stretch

Gia - OMG hunny that was a bit stressful eh but try and build your strength up now and don't beat yourself up on the feeding hun, if you want to mix feed or bottle feed do it. I am a great believer in doing what is right for YOU and the baby......you will know what that is. As a mum i only have one bit of advice for these next few weeks.......put all baby books in the skip    Seriously...trust your instinct xx


----------



## tiara

GIA...my darlink, you have been through it... rest up and relish in your baby boy... I love his name


Txxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## PaddyGirl

Oh god Gia that sounds like a right labour marathon!  You really have been through it, thank goodness you have such a good support network in your friend Julie and your family. 

Not that I would know personally, but I've heard so many people say exactly the same as Mac.... throw the books away!! My close friend got into such a pickle when she had her little girl that in the end she ignored the baby books and other 'professionals' advice and as soon as she did that, she felt more in control and things settled down a bit. You'll get there my sweet    

Hope that you feel better soon, I'm sure each day is better than the last eh. And as for the baby blues.....  don't worry about that, just come and live here, you'll fit in just fine!!!    

Much love to all of you ladies
Paddy xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Stretch

Paddy...you make me laugh


----------



## Guest

Gia - good to hear from you, although not good to hear what a rubbish time u've had!!! Please don't beat urself up & do what you think you should do.... Just do what you can, be kind to urself & ur little man. We're all here for u & I'm so proud of you!!!! Xxxx


----------



## H&amp;P

Gia - wow what a a marathon you had to finaklly get to meet your little boy. Love his name BTW. Hope you have had a lovely weekend getting to know each other.   

Hope everyone had nice weekends and enjoyed this bizarre weather we have been having.

14 days and counting left at work for me, my last month end, didn't enjoy getting up early for it this morning but needs must, trying to let my trainee get on a do it himself but still needed to be here early in case he got stuck.


----------



## Momito

Gosh H&P...your big day is edging ever nearer too!  Hope the month end was not too awful...

Gia...hope you and bubs are doing well...

Love to you all

Momito
xxxxxx


----------



## Songbird80

Hi Ladies,

Hope everyone is ok....  H&P so not long for you now!!

Sadly got a bfn yesterday from the frozen cycle with my sister's eggs.  I thought I was better prepared for it after the BFN from the 1st fresh cycle, but god it's hit me hard.  I was completely inconsolable yesterday and reached a place in this whole journey that I never have before... sheer devastation and in fact ANGER at the brutality of it all.  When I got diagnosed with POF at at the age of 29 I took it on the chin... I embraced Donor egg whole heartedly... i've never played the 'poor me' card but right now, I feeling pretty sorry for myself.  I think after all the pain of the diagnosis and coming to terms with DE, we just thought it would work for us, and to have experienced 2 failed cycles now is just making the hope dwindle away.  I dont want to give up belief that this will happen for us, but it's so disconcerting that it hasn't worked when so many others have had success first or second time round.  

DF has been amazing.. he says it's not over yet, that we have to keep going, that really it's just the beginning and that whatever happens one day this will be a distant memory and be part of our story - and I know he's right, but i'm just scared that this is never going to work for us and it's sooo hard to keep doing this again and again.      

I'm sorry girls... I dont want to bring the vibe down what with the joy of Gia's bubba boy... i'm just a bit frigging fed up right now!!

Lots of love xxx


----------



## tiara

Sbird, my darling... you have every right to be at rock bottom, and this POF stuff is so tough to deal with hun. And this BFN will make you low   .. you have been so strong and hun i wish i could take the pain the away... I am here for ya hun if you need to have a blow out over the phone any time...... AH I am so so so so sorry my sweet.               


Txxxxxx


----------



## PaddyGirl

Oh Songbird, I'm so sorry my sweetie      Sometimes there just isn't the right words to describe how brutal and cruel all this is    

Don't forget it's ok to feel the way you're feeling, it's part of the healing process, so don't go being too hard on yourself for feeling the way you are xx

We're here for you Songbird .... sending you and your BF lots of love and    

Paddy xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Momito

Songbird...I´m just so sorry to read your news. Like you, I just thought it would happen for you both. I guess there is a degree of luck in all this, not that that helps how you feel or the outcome you´ve had to endure - again. I´m so glad that your DF is so supportive and wants to keep going...it is important to feel that hope is not lost. I guess that to a degree we are led to believe that DE is a cure-all and that once we have embraced it as our future, a hurdle in itself, it should just work. The idea of moving onto DE and it failing petrifies me tbh...can´t bear the idea of more heartache. I honestly believe that it will work for you...as we all know it is a numbers game, number of follies, number of fertilised eggs, number of attempts...you know the drill. Don´t give up hope or trying dear Songbird - you _will_ be a mummy. But I am just sad that you have had another big knock and heartwrenching disappointment. It just ain´t fair.
Sending you loads and loads of           . Please come and find us as and when you need support.
Love to you all
Momito
xxxxxx


----------



## GIAToo

Songbird -       As I said in my text, please do not lose hope.  I know that multiple cycles are a strain emotionally and financially and each BFN is gut-wrenching, but please do not feel that because it didn't work these past two times, that it will NEVER work.  I know personally of a number of people who had to try a few times with DE.  I was V V lucky.     
So glad you have the fab support of your DF and that he wants to keep going. It is soooo hard.

I know how you feel, but as the others have always said to me, please post when you need support as this is when these boards and the friendships are invaluable

Love to everyone else
GIA Too xxxxx


----------



## Guest

Sbird!!!!  so many hugs ur way!!! We're all here for u hun. Xxx


----------



## Stretch

Songbird - This journey is a cruel and hard one but I just know that you will get to your destination so keep on truckin hun


----------



## Songbird80

Thanks everyone for your lovely words... I feel more spritely today and getting the hope back. My sis has offered to donate again so if these remaining frosties don't work I get some comfort from knowing we can do another fresh cycle to raise the chances (pls god)!

Hope everyone else is ok xxx


----------



## H&amp;P

Songbird ~   it was 3rd time lucky for us with DE hope it will be for you.


----------



## Momito

So glad you are feeling more spritely today Songbird.           

H&P...hadn´t realised that you had had to try 3 times...so glad you got there and it shows that we mustn´t give up...  

Gia...hope you and bubs are well...and that you are recovering quickly.

AFM...hadn´t had a period since the shingles...over 7 weeks...was getting worried that I had shrivelled up...but it arrived this morning...feel relief tbh!  So the aim is to try again in November, back in NYC.  Natural cycle, and if that goes badly, will pick up Mr Frostie.  Can´t bear the idea of coming back empty handed again.

Love to you all
Momito
xxxxxxx


----------



## H&amp;P

Momito - we did 3 OE cycles, 2 DE cycles (1 in Cyprus and 1 in Athens) and then the last was Double D (Athens)  (ooh that might be my (o)(o) size soon   )          for November.

Songbird - pleased you are feeling a bit more optimistic today and your sister is just amazing, please tell her we all think so.    This journey is the most horrendous of any and I know not everyone gets to that final goal in the way they originally planned, we are all here for you to support and cheer you on whichever route you decide is right for you.


----------



## Guest

Hi ladies,

I forget how many goes your girls have!!!  H&P, Momito....you are tough cookies to keep on going...but H&P is the success story we all look for.  I might PM you regarding DE clinics and next steps for me and DH...is that OK?  We chatted the other day and he is saying he is 100% for us to go DE even though he is scared....but the question he asks is "when do you stop?" and I understand...but for me I'm happy to have had a year off but once I get back on the rollercoaster I don't know if I can get off until little one has arrived safely.  When do you say enough is enough?

He really upsets me when he says that having a baby isn't the be all and end all...and we know a few couples who are childless through choice, or childless for medical reasons but chose not to pursue further tx, which means we have safe haven away from children if we need it..but it hurts to think about the reality that it might not happen for us....I think I've buried my head in the sand the past year and just ticked along throwing myself into other ventures like work and riding....but deep down I am empty.  I think of the "empty arms" website     and although I fill my life with experiences and adventure it's not the same without having a family around me.  And by family I mean me, DH and a kid (or two if its twins...)


Anyway, I see Mr panay next week so we'll ask his recommendations based on my test results.  


On a positive I've seen some truly gorgous pix from Pips, Gia and of a lovely bump on ******** (H&P!!) so thank you!! Keep 'em coming as it gives me hope!! Plus I am so proud of you all for your strength, courage and determination to see everything through!!!


DH is out tonight so got a yummy bottle of red in the kitchen with my name on it and a trashy film.  Might as well drink while I can eh  LOL!!


So much love to you all!!!


Sonia
xxxx




PS SB - you're one brave cookie too!! Do you still have frosties?  Go again I say!! The success rate is a cummulative one so I hear....90% for 3 tries with DE.  But do it when your ready.  You're only a youngster so you have plenty of time!!!  Love you hun!! xxx


----------



## Songbird80

Hey lady son,

Hope you're having a lovely eve in! Me and DF have just been for a massage followed by a lovely meal. We then went to sainsburys and brought a box of chocolates to scoff!

Yes still got 4 blast frosties... Going to try again pretty soon and then maybe try another fresh cycle with my sis if that doesn't work. I think the cumulative 90% is for fresh cycles, whereas frozen is about 35% per go. Seeing our consultant on Monday so we'll see what he says... We're doing ok though, just gotta crack on and keep rolling the dice I suppose. The fat lady def hasn't sung yet! It feels like I started this journey so long ago but really we had our first cycle in July so it's only been three months. We've decided to throw everything at the kitchen sink at it for the next year and if we haven't got somewhere by 2013 then we'll think again.

When are you thinking of having a go? 

Xx


----------



## H&amp;P

Sonia - happy to chat any time you are ready, drop me a PM when you are and I will let you have my mobile / email. I have to admit that this 6th cycle was going to be our last and we had already been to an intro evening looking into adoption.

Songbird - fab news on the blasts, will they let you have more than 1 put back?


----------



## GIAToo

Sonia -      The issue of when to give up is a totally personal one and I don't think anything anyone can say will help you make your ultimate decision, if it comes to that and I    you never get to that point.  I had given myself a very clear deadline timewise and although I will never know if I wuld have stuck to that, I believe I would have.  I'd also given myself a max treatment level and would have had 2 more goes if this hadn't worked, so wuld have been 7 goes in all.  The emotional and financial strain of treatment is so tough and I couldn't have gone through endless cycles.  In my mind I also had all sorts of plan Bs if I was never meant to have a child, have to wait a few years for that new kitchen and Nissan Figaro now   .  I hope your appt with Mr Panay goes well and you get the go ahead to make plans for a DE cycle for as soon as you're ready    

Lots of love to everyone else    
GIA Tooxxx


----------



## tiara

Hi girlies..




Well SBird I am glad ya still gonna go for it, Albeit a tough road, it has to pay off hun, ya so goddam beautiful, It has to work!!!!!!xxxx


Gia, jow ya coping at home, I bet it is the best feeling ever! SO proud of ya hun.x


Pipster how big is Jemima now? Hope all is good x


Sonia, I know the feeling and thought process all too well and i think taking time out from tx really re charges your battery to go again...For me I could not cope with the tx and I am not there yet personally for DE, I think now I am thinking it was meant to be I could have my own kids, so I need to check out alternatives.. I am ok with it i think, but sometimes I feel overwhelmed with grief and then it passes and i plod on.... Who know I may do DE if hubby and are still happy and more solid in a few years. We will sort out a time to meet, one day soon x


Momtio How is the house my sweet, have you booked clinic and got the ball rolling for NY next month my sweet. I am goona book your holiday let feb half term and book flights i will email to sort it out hun... I will do this time!!!!!xxx


Fraggles, have you stopped work yet?how ya doing?


H&P how is it all going hun?x


Handy how is being a mummy?x


AFM I mega busy teaching, Did not get any of those auditions i went for BOOOOO!!!!   But I keep, keeping on! I have directed a show for the youth Theatre I teach on Sat so we are performing this Tuesday, at the Theatre, so hope it all goes well. I have been going to see lots of plays and chilling, so no gossip from me all boring.




Mac how is life? x


Sue hope ya good too?






Love all you gals


Txxx


----------



## Songbird80

Big kiss to you Tiara - you're an angel xxx


----------



## GIAToo

Tiara - sorry about the auditions - Boo Hiss! But well done for keeping on keeping on !   and glad you are keeping busy with the youth group and other things. Seen any good plays lately? Hope you do get a holiday in February.
I am having a lovely time so far. So far (touch wood!)....baby S is a pretty chilled baby and I am getting more confident about being out and about with him. Even breastfed while I was out and about today and managed to get a manicure (my friend held him whilst she had a pedicure and he slept the whole time!). He feeds every 2-3 hours and I usually manage to sleep when he sleeps during the day. Hopefully when he gets weighed tomorrow he will have finally put on some weight!

Lots of love
GIA Tooxxx


----------



## PaddyGirl

Oh Tiara I'm sorry that the auditions didn't come off for you    But wishing you good luck for Tuesday evening with your play    All sounds very interesting to me, I'm not in the least bit talented at anything like that    

Gia, so pleased that you're settling into a routine and gaining confidence with baby S !!!  You're doing so well, but then we always knew you would!    

Just a quickie from me I'm afraid so not really time to do proper personals. Hope everyone is well though and life is being kind    

I'll try to catch up better tomorrow when I have a mo    

Much love xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## simone hart

GIA2 - Congratulations on the arrival of your bundle of joy, baby S - wishing you lots of nappiness!!!!   Glad tha the bf is going well. It's not easy and takes up so much time and energy but it sounds like you're doing the right thing by sleeping when lo does.  I love the little newborn piccie.

Songbird - I am so sorry about your last cycle. But I have every confidence that it will happen   

Tiara - Glad you're doing a 4 day week this year and hope things look up for you. How can I access your ad on youtube?

Sonia  -glad you had a great hol and that you have a nice class this year.

momito - You are so busy doing building work - the dust and mess must be hard to put up with but I expect the vuision of the final outcome makes it worthwhile!

Pips - Jememe is still so light but really pleased that she has gained so much weight already  

Fraggles -Have a great hol
H and P  - not long until your maternity leave now
paddy - sorry your mum and dad have been so ill - it must really take its toll on you - glad you can treat yourself to wine and relax from time to time
Hi to mummies Handy, calgary, Groovy, MacCook  

It's taken me quite a time to catch up so only a quick one from me today.

camping was great but the weather was pretty rubbish and it was quite cold at night. I was so relieved that I'd packed extra blankets for Esmay( August Bank Hol) - but dh loved it so we will definitely be doing more camping in the future. I bought the tent without telling him and he wasn't happy at the time. But I knew he'd love it as he likes to be outside as much as possible.

Then, in September we went to Crete for 2 weeks as dh's friend got married out there and we made a hol of it. It was really hot for September and the wedding was wonderful - a traditional Greek orthodox wedding in a mountain village church and then the reception was held in a taverna overlookinhg the sea. It started to cool down at the end of our hol as October arrived.

I was worried about how Esmay would be on the flights and in the heat but she did really well. What took ages was the packing , it took 3 days to pack as I had to chuck things out of the case because of weight allowances!!!

Sadly dh lost his job the day before we went on hol but no month's notice this time - the company just went into administration! They were all called into a meeting at 5 pm on the evening. They were changing the locks as they all left the building and how strange that there were no directors in that day!!! He's managed to find some temporary work with the contractor from his last job starting today but the Midlands is pretty dire in the building industry at the moment. We realise that he's going to have to look further afield for work.

Love  to you all,

Simone x


----------



## Momito

Gosh Simone...am really sorry about DH and his job.  That sucks.  Glad that he has got something in the meantime, even if it is temporary.  Hope that something better turns up soon.  Can´t believe the way the company closed down.  It just doesn´t seem real.

Gia...we knew you´d be super mum and love the piccie of baby S too!

Lots of love to you all...

Momito
xxxxxx


----------



## PaddyGirl

Morning lovelies    

Simone  - I'm so sorry to hear about your DH, what a way to tell people they are no longer in work!    But, as you say, not surprising that the directors were absent that day!  Sadly thats typical stuff these days isn't it.  Anyhow, I hope that DH is successful in finding a permanent job soon. 
I take my hat off to you for camping with a baby      I've only been camping once, and trust me, that was enough!  It absolutely hissed down the entire time and I don't think I've ever been so miserable. I can't begin to think about doing all that and looking after a baby, bless you, you deserve a medal in my mind!  Although the rain didn't help I don't think I'm cut out for the outdoors living!    

Gia... how are you and baby S....    

H&P...  how are you doing?  Not long to go now, hope you're feeling well    

Fraggles...  and you honey, how are you and bump?    

Pipster....  Hello hon, hope everything is good with you xx

A big hello to everyone else... Momito, Tiara, Mac, Sue, Sonia, Songbird, Handy, GG, Calgary. Have I missed anyone, hope not! 

AFM... pretty quiet here really. I've been going to my counselling each week, I've got my last one next week. Have to say that I've found it really good and I'm so pleased that I went ahead with it. The lady I see is simply brilliant and I feel that I've come a long way in only 6 weeks. That overwhelming feeling I had isn't as bad as it was and I'm coping better again.  So, onwards and upwards as they say    

Now me and DH have decided on donor embryo I feel a lot better too. Although we still can't afford that tx now, it's do-able in the near future so it's something for us to aim towards. We've even started talking about when we have a little one again. I think we had got to the stage where tx was so far off, or even out of reach, that we had stopped talking about it completely, as if it wasn't ever in our lives, which obviously wasn't doing me any favours. But, all that seems to have returned too and only the other night me and DH were watching something on tv and a new born was featured and DH squeezed my arm and simply said 'I can't wait for us to have our little baby'.  So simply, yet so lovely. He won a few brownie points there    

Right, time to get the doggies walked.  

Love to you all 
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Momito

Paddygirl...your moment with your DH warms my heart.  Hope it happens for you both soon...


----------



## simone hart

Momito - Wishing you the same warmth too  

IF is just  one great heart breaking torture and 'what doesn't kill us, makes us stronger', is a saying I agree with wholeheartedly. If only we could look into the future and know that, it will happen or work out then we could 'tolerate' the time beforehand.
I met an old colleague yesterday who told me that it took her brother and his wife 12 years  to conceive and then she had 2 children at the age of 42 and 44( after long given up any hope of having children). 

Paddy  -really glad that the counselling has proven to make you feel so much better. You have had so much to contend with  -looking after you parents figures highly as a very stressful factor in life, let alone anything else. I remember Sonia telling us that IF was one of the most stressful things that could happen to anyone and was even more stressful than suffering from cancer.
Glad that you and dh have found some sort of 'peace' and agreement with what your next steps will be.  

Night night all x


----------



## Guest

just checking in....been a rollercoaster of a few days.  DH blows hot and cold about our next steps which I find very confusing, frustrating and upsetting.  We went to menopause clinic and although my periods are unstable on HRT the doctor told us that DE is a good option for us.  However, they keep going on about HRT being a contraceptive and are reluctant to up my dose...I know in my heart a miracle won't happen for me but the past few months this has given DH hope which puts me under pressure in lots of ways.  We've now reached a decision to up my oestrogen and ditch the DHEA (my face is a walking pimple - yuck!!)  we're choosing quality of life over a miracle and he's happy for me to research clinics.  HE even suggested we line up a few appointments and have a road trip to see which clinic we like.  It's impossible to tell until you get there as websites can hide a multitude of problems.

I'm a bit torn coz lots of girls have suggested Serum in Athens, but any doctor we speak to  here suggests IVI in spain - either Madrid, valencia or Barcelona.  but Spain is VERY expensive.

sorry for a "me" post.

Hope everyone is OK - much love to all the yummy mummies out there!

Sbird, momito, paddy, tiara - big hugs to you all!

Love
Sonia


----------



## handy1

Sorry I was away for a time , my mum fell and broke her arm in two places and have  plaster till the shoulder. She is staying with me . We have changed the dining room as a downstairs bedroom for her as her kneee arthritis is getting worse. So, I am having a full hand day night between the baby and my mum. It iz really difficult and sometimes I feel I can't cope with both their demands. The only rewarding thing is my baby now smiles all the time and she is becoming more interactive. 

A big congratulation to Gia for the arrival of baby S. You seem to bs doing a great job. I had sent you a text message as I didn't have the time to get updates on the thread. Sorry it was late. 

Songbird... I an sorry about your last cycle. I am sure you will get there in the end it is just a very hard journey and you are a marvellous young woman. 

Simone... I am sorry about your husband job. But as you said things that don't kill you make you stronger. 

Sonia .... This journey is hard and the decisions are always not easy. There are always different opinions about clinics but try to do your own research about them, contact them and see how you feel about their responses. Don't forget that talking to them or emailing before you start your treatment is free and will give you an idea which clinic will meet you and your DH personal needs.  
Sonia, Mircales do happen and you are not exempted , in fact you are the one who deserve it. 

Momito.... Good luck with your prepration for november trip to NY. 

Tiara ..... I am sorry about the auditions. 

H&P .... You are getting close to your due date. 

Pipster... How are you and Jemima. 

I have to go now and prepare an early morning cub of tea for my mum and the feed for the baby. 

Handy


----------



## H&amp;P

Sonia - It is odd that most of the clinics in the UK always suggest Spain for DE (ours did too) but the clinics they suggested were double the price of Serum, and did not offer the personal care that Serum does, that is why we ended up going there, it is a very small clinic but the attention you get is second to none, you can have a phone consult with Penny. If you do want any detail or have any questions about them please ask.   

Handy - Hope your Mum is on the mend and you are not running yourself into the ground looking after her and baby.   

Paddy - love the moment with you and your DH  , I must admit I have worried at times about how my DH feels about all this, but when he talks to my tummy and loves watching LO fidget in there I can see and feel the love he already has for this precious miracle.

Tiara - sorry about the auditions, how was Tuesday?

Gia - Hope things are still going well with S, will be looking to you for advise soon.   

I am still feeling fab, thanks for asking girls, keep waiting for the tiredness to hit but so far so good, it's my last Friday at work today, last day is next Thursday, had a really busy few weeks with work and out most evenings so looking forward to a few days off before the big day, hope LO stays put for at least a week after I finish.


----------



## Momito

Hi girls

Brain full of cobwebs so bear with me whilst I try to remember everything you´ve been saying!

Sonia...can only say that the IVI in Sevilla were really nice people, and I did feel that they gave a good service and attention...it feels intimate and personal there (well it would be if you keep having to lower your knickers ha ha!)  but of course I´ve only done sonograms and bloods, but for what it is worth they always showed a lot of interest in me, even though I was an external patient, and always told me to ring them if I needed to, and to let them know how I´ve got on (which like a bad girl I haven´t done!).  My experience at that particular branch was a very good one.  I´ve also heard that the IVI Valencia is very good, it was the first one.  People speak very highly of it.  Have heard (from Calgary) that IVI Barcelona was impersonal and made her feel like a number and don´t know anything about the Madrid branch.  I agree with you all though...fees are really high (7.5k Euros + medicines for DE.  5.5K + meds Euros for OE).  Think the Brits bang on about Spain as it is a "centre of expertise" as far as DE is concerned.  But that doesn´t make it the only option.
Know what you mean about discussing next steps...we had a chat the other day and I felt quite stressed about it afterwards.  I think DH needs to know that this is not going to go on forever, whereas I just can´t face the idea of stopping before we´ve got what we want, via either route.  

H&P...everything you are saying about Serum is really interesting.  The reports sound really good.  Glad that things are going so well during your pregnancy and fantastic luck not to be feeling tired yet!   

Gosh Handy you are having to cope with an awful lot.  Hope that your mother mends quickly and glad that your little one cheers your heart every time she smiles, making all the dashing about worth it.   

Simone...really hope that something good turns up for your DH.  It can feel very demoralising.  All I can say is be persistent, especially in such a difficult market.         
But you sound like a persisent pair...camping with a little baby!!!  I´m in Paddy´s camp...in awe!

Paddy...hope you are well m´darling, and that your folks and DH are well too.

Songbird...hope you are ok darlinks...

Pipster, how are you, Jemima and Mr Pipster?!    Hope that things are picking up for him too...      

Tiara darlinks...thanks for understanding about Feb...but we will make it happen!   

Gia...how are you and baby S?  Hope you are fully recovered now from the birth.

Calgary, if you are out there...hope you and the boys (all 3 of them!) are well!

Fraggles...guess your time is nearing too now?  How are you?

Sue...how goes it in The Netherlands?  How are the neighbours?

MacCook...how are you?  How´s the new job (well not so new now but quite new really...)

It was 35 degrees here 2 days ago and is still around 32-33...crazy October!  It can be a warm month but those are mad temps for autumn!  DIY going well...sitting room all done, DH is in the bathroom now...as with all these things, has become a bigger job than expected!  We´d better be ready by weekend after next...got friends arriving!!!  So much to do and so little time (but as my mum says...visitors are a great incentive to get things finished!).

Lots of love to you all

Momito
xxxxxx


----------



## PaddyGirl

Hello Girlies    

It was a bit    this morning, had to scrape the car for the first time.  Ugh, winter isn't far away now. 

How is everyone?  

Hope our yummy mummies are all doing well, Gia, Handy (hope your mum is doing ok), Calgary, Pipster, GG, Simone.  (Is that everyone?      I'm a bit cob-webby too!)     

Fraggles, H&P -  how are you doing girls?  Hope you're both feeling ok, it's getting so close now.    

Momito - Have you still got those warm temperature over in Spain?  It's turned so cold over here over the last few days.  

Songbird - Hello my lovely, hope your're ok xx

Sonia - I know exactly how you feel when DHs change their minds from one thing to another      It's very unsettling, and you need to have a plan and stick to it!  I don't think they grasp that at times, but I'm sure everything will be fine with your DH, perhaps he is just trying to look at all avenues.    

Tiara - how did your play go?  Hope it was a roaring success!    

I've just got back from taking the doggies out and I'm knackered!  I'm going to prepare tonights dinner and then put my feet up for a while. 

Love to you all 
Paddy xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Guest

Just checking in - been quiet on here - hope everyone is OK!!!

This week has been MENTAL!!! I'm getting over a stupid cold which is hanging around, can't wait for half term! Sllleeeeeeep!!!! lol  Work is hectic with assessments and parent meetings so been burning the candle at both ends a bit.

Heading to Marlow for what should hopefully be a romantic get away..

Catch up next week when I'm on hols


love

Sonia
xxx


----------



## Momito

It´s been quiet on here!  Hope you are all well?  

We´ve been working 12 hour days trying to get things straight...one of my oldest mates arrives tomorrow with my Goddaughter, couldn´t have rubble all over the place could we?  We are both cream crackered but content.  Damn hard work is all I can say and there is so much more to come...yikes!  Sleeping like a baby...

AF turned up yesterday...only 16 days since the last one!  OMG!  What is going on?  Ovulated on Sunday according to the Ovacue...must have rubbish levels of progesterone still...

Sending you all lots of hugs...

Momito
xxxxxx


----------



## tiara

Hi girls..
Well momito, you are a trooper sorting the house out...it is tiring though isn't it? Ah sounds like lots of fun times with ya friend coming over and your God daughter.... have fun hun, you deserve some play time, try not too worry too much about AF easier said than done i Know. 


Sonia, I have bug looming, it is alwys the way, when we stop for a break hey? Take it easy hun.




SBird..how ya doing hun?


Hi to the yummy mummies, Gia, Handy, Pipster, Simone, Fraggels, H&P, Calgary, Mac, Sue.....


AFM I am having trouble with my HRT>>ARGGHHH I have got an allergic reaction to my patches, then the DR tried me on a higher dose of estrogen, that made my Buble~s mega sore and the weight piled on.... Now i am on Prempak a lower dosage all round of both, so watch this space. It P*sses me off that I was fine on the patches then bang, they were burning my skin I am scared from em!!!!!! Oh well rant over.... 
Hey gals I had a real pang to try DE yesterday, so watch this space?


Love you all, I hope one day we can all meet up again..


Txxxxxx


----------



## GIAToo

An attempt at some decent responses .......

Momito - I am keeping up with your journey, even if I cannot always respond.  November is so close now and I really hope that you have a positive trip to NYC.  I can't believe how much work you and DH do all the time - I don't know where you get the energy from.  I feel tired just reading your posts! I hope you have a good time with your friend and Goddaughter.  Oh and just one thing....babies don't sleep!     Actually, mine DOES sleep a lot, but I'm making the most of it as I'm sure it's just 'cos he's such a tiddler!

Sonia - I'm sorry that DH's thoughts are a bit all over the place, understandable, but difficult to deal with.  It must be so hard not to hope for that miracle, I never could as I wasn't having any    so it was never a possibility.  Didn't stop me wondering if I shouldn't just get it on with someone and hope!  Hope Marlow is a romantic tonic   

Simone - nice to hear from you. Sorry about DH's work situation.  But glad you are getting out and about with baby E.  I am planning to go to Corfu in June next year (with about 20 other family members), so if you have any tips!

H&P - can't believe you don't feel tired!!! Lucky you.  

Tiara - sorry to hear that the HRT has suddenly turned on you!    Hope the alternative works. If you ever wanna chat about De you know where I am.   

Handy - my goodness you have a lot on your plate. I hope your Mum recovers quickly.  I have a horrible feeling I didn't reply to your text, but I think I may have been back in hospital (more about that later) at that time, so I do apologise.

Songbird, Pipster,  - how you doing ladies?   

AFM - Well, baby S didn't put on weight for 10 days so we were sent to A&E and were admitted to the paediatric ward    It was awful seeing my little man have so many needles stuck in him (it took 3 doctors and 3 attempts for them to get a cannula in him - he still has bruises on his hands, arm and foot!)  I cried so much.  Anyway, they put me on a regime of expressing and feeding him every 2 hours which gave me, if I was lucky, 15 minutes to sleep!  After 36 hours, a nurse said to me "what concerns me is when are you resting?  You can't produce milk if you are not resting.  I advise you to give formula every other feed"  I wanted to kiss her!! After that it was slightly easier and by day 3 he had put on 60g and they let me go home.  Since being home I have gained more and more confidence about when/how much to feed him and today the midwife finally discharged me as he is finally above his birth weight.  Bless him, he's still only 5lb 6oz!!  I love him so much - all that stuff people told me about using DE and how you feel about the child is true.  I was so scared about how I would feel when he was born, but I think any doubts I had the moments after he was born were more down to the fact that I was actually very ill at the time!

Anyway, that's enough from me.  Enjoy half term, those affected by it! 
Lots of love
GIA Tooxxx


----------



## Guest

Oh Gia - I'm sorry you've not had a good few days but I'm so happy & thrilled it's all working out OK and your little man is such a gorgous dote!!!

DH had a revelation last night - after our romance in Marlow he was very upset as he was thinking BMS whilst I was just thinkiing....mmmm this is fun!!! last night he broke down and promised me that he is ready for DE and we need to just get on and do it.  I originally suggested we do a road trip around Spain to visit the various clinics so we could make an informed choice.  But now he is keen to just get on with it which is pretty good news I think!!  I've shortlisted IVI Valencia, Procreatec and of course Serum. I think my heart says Serum, but my brain says IVI....not sure.

Sad news today, a friend of mine (uber best friend!!!) has been referred to Homerton and been diagnosed with low AMH!! IVF only for her...I feel her pain!! Fingers crossed things work out for her!! I guess the good news for her is that she's not alone as I totally know what she's going through and what she will go through.  poor thing!!

Anyway - gotta go as DH heading home with Chinese and vino so we can make a plan for our own baby making!!!

Love you all

Sonia


----------



## Guest

PS - she's told me her AMH is 4....mine is/was <0.3  Hers isn't too bad then right? I don't know enough about it...anyone here know anything?


----------



## Songbird80

Hi lovelies

Gia - so glad all is going well with Baby S  and that he's gaining weight... Good little man 

Tiara - what a pain about your hrt... What is that all about? Hope you get it sorted soon hun. Thinking about DE hey?!

Paddy - hope you're well my love x

Momito - blimy it's all go with you... Hope you have a nice break from those gruelling hours when your god daughter is there. Sorry to ask but I've lost track... Are you going for another cycle soon?

Lady Son - how exciting that you're making the move... Do it!! A road trip sounds great too!

Hi to Simone, Pip, Handy, H&P xx

All okish for me... Got test results back on Friday and that f-ing infection that we thought had cleared is still there! Back on the anti bs for 5 weeks... Then retest 6 weeks later! Arghh!! Equally annoying but kind of reassuring in a way as helps go some way to explaining why my cycles haven't worked. Having a lining scan to check blood flow is ok next week, then once I'm done on the anti bs, and retested to make sure it's gone, we're going to cycle again in Feb. So hard to know whether to go back for the frosties (4 left) or whether to increase the chances of success and go for a fresh cycle.... My Sis has offered to donate again and she says she's happy to do it any time next yr so maybe we try 2 more frosties and then if it's another bfn move onto a fresh... Tricky! My consultant was pretty clear that fresh is the way forward but then lots of people have success with FET so who knows....

All in all feeling strangely spritely and actually glad to have a nice break for a while! Throwing myself into my wedding now and going to try and find a dress over the coming months!

Lots of love xx


----------



## Guest

Songbird - a question.... Why do they bother freezing embryos if they then advise fresh cycles? Makes you wonder whats the point of freezing?  Anyway - u seem very determined & focussed. U go girl!!!


----------



## Songbird80

Sonia - at the lister they will only freeze an embryo that they believe has the viability to get you pregnant... So they're not saying not to bother with frosties but they have approx 30-35% success rate compared to 50-60% for fresh. My consultant even said that in his mind he doesn't class an FET as a proper cycle, it's more or a bonus go. That explains why a fresh DE cycle there is circa £8k vs frozen £1.3k.  Perhaps he was just trying to make me feel better, and there's no denying frosties work - look at our Gia but I guess there has to be more preparation for failure/repeated goes with FET. Or you decide to jump to fresh to increase chances. That's where my dilemma lies... One of those frosties could well be my destined bubba but how much can my heart take and if my Sis is ready to donate fresh again then do we just bite the bullet? Not sure yet. Step 1 - kill this meanie infection!

Xxx


----------



## PaddyGirl

Hello everyone   

Just touching base to let you all know that I'm reading and following everyone's news but I just haven't had time to properly reply.  Awful isn't it, can't even get 10 minutes to sit down and attempt a half decent response, but anyhow, I'm here in spirit and keeping up with you all. 

Hope you're all well my lovelies

Much love 
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Momito

Hi gals
Gia...gosh you and baby S have been through the mill.  But so glad that things are settling down and that you are getting the hang of all this.  That nurse was a blessing.  And so very, very happy to hear that you love your baby S so much and that all that angst you went through just flew out of the window once he was here.  As you say, it does seem to be the norm and ultimately none of it matters.

Tiara...sorry to hear about those HRT patches giving you grief - it is strange how we become allergic to things isn´t it?  I do hope that a change to the new ones does the trick.  And thinking of DE...am very glad for you hun, I really am.  Hope that you DH is well...

Songbird...well that explains things then doesn´t it?  Hope you can get it all cleared up so that things will be perfect in Feb.  So perisitent these things aren´t they?  A bit TMI - but I´ve had a small container of my M blood in the fridge now for about 3-4 weeks!!!  Just haven´t had a chance to deal with it and send it off to Athens for a hidden c test.  Think it is all a bit late now...but poor old DH keeps laughing about it every time he opens the fridge door - he is so tolerant of all this!
On frozen vs fresh - I´ve never really heard that one is much better than the other.  If the embies developed well and were then vitrified, then don´t really see why they can´t be the ones.  More important, I think, is to get rid of that infection once and for all.  But if the docs say differently - who am I to contradict them?  Certainly the New Hope doesn´t seem to make much of an issue of it - although they are now doing more natural and therefore fresh transfers...so maybe there is something in it.
Am due to go back in November - I´ve written to them but they´ve gone back to their typical rubbish communication.  I just haven´t had a chance to chase them and there is still time, so will do that this week.  Just need to know if I should be going on the pill or not.

I´ve started taking Enzyme Q10, apimist honey with royal jelly, 25mg of dhea and still the folic acid in the hope of some positive results.  Probably all pie in the sky, but so long as no harm done, why not?  DH is also on the Enzyme Q10 and apimist honey.

Paddy...you sound rushed off your feet as usual!  

Sonia M´Lady...hope your friend is ok.  Tell her that low AMH is not a by-word for failure...it doesn´t stop a natural pregnancy (after all in a natural cycle we generally only produce one egg anyway), it only gets more complicated if there is a mix of other problems.  The key is to find the right clinic that can deal with low AMH.  If her FSH is normal, then this opens the doors a bit for her too.  Am sure you can point her in the right direction if she needs any more support...and there is all of us and Tiara´s original thread...which is still booming after 2 years of starting it!  Quite amazing really.  Glad that your DH wants to get on with things...makes everything smoother and less complicated once you are singing from the same hymn sheet.  

We are both cream crackered but happy.  My friend´s visit was lovely, her daughter, who has just turned 12, is such a lovely girl...on the cusp of adulthood and yet still sweet and loving.  She has brought up both her children so well - they really do her proud!
Suddenly the temps have dropped here - due more rain on Thursday so looks like winter wear will have to come out soon.  We had such a warm October so can´t complain.  Feels like the ceramic paint mix is holding up well too...much warmer inside than out - now there´s a first!

Lots of love to you all - all our yummy mummies and those on the cusp of being a yummy mummy and then those of us still on our journey to get there..

Momito
xxxxxx


----------



## GIAToo

Momito - with the colder weather, does that mean the adult babygrows will be coming out?    I love those!! Such a nuisance that New Hope are lacking in their communication again!    Is there definitely not time to send off the M blood?  I would want to rule everything out, but that's just me.  I hope they get in contact with you soon   

Songbird - this is just my opinion obviously, but I know that there is less chance with FET, but if you have 4, then cumulatively (especially if you're doing one at a time) then surely the chances are the same if not better than one fresh cycle?  Call me cynical, but of course the consultant thinks that fresh cycles are the way forward at 4 times the price! If you (the clinic) don't think the frozen embryos are going to work, then what's the point of keeping them at all?  Sorry I know I sound a bit "ranty" (is that a word?), but it's just how I feel about all this stuff. Naturally you can only base your decisions on your own experiences (or those you know), but I know a couple of women who didn't get pregnant with fresh transfers (DE) and then did get pregnant with FET.  I would rather try 4 times with FET for the same cost as 1 time with a fresh cycle.  As I say, just my opinion    feel free to totally ignore me   

Sonia - once again just my opinion   , but I think with Low AMH, there is a greater chance of getting pg naturally.  Obviously I base that on what I've "witnessed" on FF  - seen so many women been advised to move to DE who then get pg naturally.  So I would say your friend SHOULD be trying to get pg naturally - bit difficult if her DH is not going to co-operate   

PaddyGirl - big    for when you get to log on!   

Sorry - I know I'm being very opinionated today, but I just want all of you to fulfill your dream    

GIA Tooxx


----------



## Guest

Gia - we wouldn't have you any other way!!!  We ask questions on here to get an opinion so MY opinion is to speak up!! 


Songbird - It's hard to know what to do regarding fresh or frozen.  But I do wonder why they bother freezing embies if fresh are better...and if you have embies then surely they deserve a chance to see if they'll take.  I think it's all a lottery - there is no right or wrong answer.  Like Gia reminded us all that some girls are written off and then fall naturally, some people go fresh DE and then only conceive with frosties....who knows! Go with your gut feeling.  I guess the first thing though is to be healthy and get rid of the nasty infection.  Whatever you decide then you need to make sure your womb is in tip top shape!!


Momito - you are one busy lady!! Do you ever stop I hope you get a response soon from your clinic - it's frustrating when there is a lack of communication!


I've been busy researching clinics for DE - tonight I get to present my findings to DH so we can start making some decisions.  My thoughts are that Serum in Athens is the place for us...all the posts on FF are so positive, plus good experiences had by H&P...and Gia you went there too didn't you?  It's also much cheaper than my other choice of IVI Valencia.  I figure that we have to expect it to take a few goes, and by saving 3000 euros each time it'll pay for an extra go if we need it.  


Hope everyone is keeping well - thinking of you all - Tiara (did you go to Wales?), Handy, Paddygirl (another busy bee - do you ever chill out??), Pips, Mac, Sue, etc etc etc


Love


Sonia
xxx


----------



## Guest

Hi Ladies,

Just a quick fly by...don't laugh but going to see Britney Spears tonight!!! lol....actually...you can laugh all you like, it's pretty funny!! I hear she puts on a good show....watch this space!!!

Love

Sonia
xxx


----------



## Momito

Well have fun!!!  You can pretend you are 15 again!   

So tired slept till 11am today!  Still no joy from the New Hope...faxed and emailed again yesterday and spent the afternoon and evening trying to phone but just a horrible automated system.  Left a message for the nurses on their machine but as usual, they just ignore it.  I can feel my stress levels rising already.  This just makes the whole thing much worse and not sure either of us wants to go through this anymore.

Sonia...I too am going to look into Serum from everything that you've said...think they do natural IVF there to if I'm not mistaken...
Streets of Athens look ablaze...it is all feeling very rocky out there.
Gia...no babygrows as yet...not cold enough...but the new paint certainly seems to be making a difference on insulation, it feels warm inside and chilly outside...really hope this is the case as it will make such a difference to our comfort.  Still, it isn't really, really cold yet!

Lots of love to you all

Momito
xxxxxx


----------



## H&amp;P

Momito - any look weith New Hope yet?    I hate clinics that don't get back to us with info it makes my blood boil.

Sonia - How did your chat with DH go about the DE clinics?

Songbird - so sorry to hear the infection is back, hope you can get it resolved with one dose of antib's and get moving with your next TX.   

struggling to get on-line and post, i read every day on my phone but hate posting from there (I thought i would be able to get on-line more once I finished work but not finding that to be the case   ) maybe I should stop arranging to go out for long lunches everyday


----------



## simone hart

Hi girlies,

GIA2 - so sorry to hear about having to go into hospital with little one but so glad he's putting on weight now. I had a similar thing with Esmay - she started to put on weight slowly and we realised it was because she started to sleep through the night and it was affecting my milk production. I was frantically expressing and then feeding her in the day as my hv advised. However, when a hv who had nothing to do with my clinic advised me to wake her up( I know!!!!) in the night for a feed, it immediately improved things. It's all to do with supply and demand and you make more milk at night. I was also advised to rest and eat well( such a hard thing to do when you realise that your house is turning upside down in chaos) in order to produce plenty of milk. Apparently milk cows,eat,sleep and produce milk so I suppose it makes sense. I then could stop expressing as it was stressing me out and I now only do it to mix with her breakfast cereal.

E still wakes up now for a milk feed in the early hours, every night,, which is a pity but I'm really pleased that I was able to carry on bf as it's really helped her to fight off infections and she hasn't picked anything up yet.

Ahhh! I loved your description of your love for your littlle man  He may not always sleep so much when he's bigger and stronger and wanting to explore the world more......

Tiara - You have never mentioned using de before. This is a new way of thinking. I really hope that whatever you decide to do, it will be a smoother journey than the previous one where you felt so mistreated by the clinics.

paddy I don't know where the time goes myself.....

Songbird - no, how annoying about the infection

Momito -12 hour days, sounds exhausting but obviously rewarding. I'm glad you had alovely time when your goddaughter came over.
Sorry you've failed to get in contact with NY, how frustrating and stressful  It makes you feel like not bothering doesn't it, except I suppose there's your frostie to think about.

Handy - hope your mum is feeling a bit better. How's it going?

Sonia - Teaching is very demanding and tiring, hope half term was relaxing for you. How was Marlow? DH and I fell upon it by chance when we were travelling back from London. We had a lovely lunch in a restaurant there.
It seems like you've turned a corner with dh and he is now eager to get on. What is the waiting list for de?

Hello to everyone else.

We're all well this end. DH has an informal interview on Fri so let's hope that brings a permanent position for him.

I have bought bags of sweets for Halloween and last year so many children came round to our door that we ran out.

x


----------



## Momito

Hi everyone

Simone...good news on the interview front for your DH...really hope something good comes out of it for you both.     

You sound like you really know what you are doing these days with E!  I hope, one day, to be asking you for tips!

New Hope is being useless as usual...but I will keep trying.  It is so unnecessary to be so rubbish at communication.  It is a shame, as I feel the doctors are really good, but as my DH says, they are only as good as their weakest link.  And boy is their weakest link weak...broken more like!  Ugh!

Gia...hope baby S is all sorted now.  

Pips...how are baby J and hubby?  Hope she is piling on the weight and that things are working out for him.

Handy...how are things with you?

And Paddy?

H&P and Fraggles...how are you both?  What is happening  Need to keep up!

Tiara...hope you and DH are well.  
Same to you Sonia.  Have you made a decision on clinics yet?
Hope you both enjoyed Half Term.

Songbird, hope those anti-bs are doing their job.  Did you decide to go for frosties or another cycle with your sis?

Feel much more refreshed, was so shattered last week but a spell of utter laziness has sorted me out.

Sending you all lots of love

Momito
xxxxxxx


----------



## Guest

Gosh - clocks going back have made me mega tired!! Dark at 5pm is soooo rubbish

Dh & I are debating procreatic & serum... I don't mind... I just wanna book. First consult will be feb half term then we're dependent on donor. Exciting but scary!!! Having good chats with dh so very pleased. 

Momito - how frustrating ur clinic are not getting back to u. An added pressure u don't need!!!  Are u going fet or oe ivf? I can see why h&p renamed herself... Feeling it for u, h&p ur dreams come true. 

Simone & Gia - u are such fantastic mamas. So lovely to hear how u ovevome ur challenges... Pips too. Big hugs to u all

On the phone so always tricky to do long post. 

Love u all

Sonia
Xxx


----------



## tiara

Hi ladies


Just a quick one, sorry i have not posted for a while, I have been a ickle low wiht new HRT tablets, So i have had to go back to the patches and hope for the best till i meet my Consultant...


Simone I bought loads of stuff for Halloween but not one kid... so Hubby and I ate all the sweet...


Sonia, So impressed with ya Brittany concert... hey sounds like things are developing nicely on the DE front.


Momito, you deserve a much better service and response hun.... Hang on in there and really kick off when you speak to a manger.


Hi to all the gang 


Love you gals
txxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Guest

Hi Ladies,


VERY quiet on here, hope everyone ok!!!


T - Sorry to hear about your hormone issues.  Have you tried the gel?  My consultant upped my dose...they were keeping it low as too much has a contraceptive effect.  I think the doctors are more hopeful than I am for a miracle.  Anyway - we said we'd rather up the dose & forget about a natural baby.  I did buy a book about "coping with early menopause" so I'll let you know whether it's any use.


Momito -     the babygrows!!!  How funnny!! I remember last year you and DH snuggling in!!  On a more serious note - any news from your clinic?  That's not good if you can't contact them...it's been a few days now!!!


Gia - Hope little S is doing better and gaining weight.  Are you OK?  As you're not on here too often I guess he takes up so much of your time!   


Simone - well done persevering with BF.  How did the interview go on Friday? Finges crossed the work situation is resolved!


Pips - How is J doing? She must be getting big now?


H&P Hope ur doing ok     


Songbird - have the antibiotics kicked in yet? what did you decide next - fresh or frozen?


AFM: DH is dragging his feet again.  Ive printed off all the clinic information which is left sitting on the side and he hasn't looked at it.  Really annoying!!  We're pretty 50/50 about Procreatec in Madrid and Serum.  However, the unrest in Athens makes me nervous and Spain seems a bit more stable so I think I'm erring towards Procreatec.  PLus I started a thread asking for preferences IVI or Procreatec and got really positive feedback about Procreatec.  Anyway, I don't want to push him and he keeps saying there's no rush into deciding a clinic - but I'd like to get flights and hotels booked and a date in the diary so I  know mentally what I'm working towards. We're thinking of feb half term for consult and then tx when they have a donor.  There's the work issue to deal with too, but I'm thinking that I'll be on meds to thicken my womb which may cause side effects making me unfit for work.  In which case I'll be off sick with a sicknote from GP    I'd rather be honest but I can't handle the meetings and justifying my right for fertility tx.  It's galling to think that the deputy is on her third maternity - I bet she's not told how much she's costing the school.....


Gotta dash - running late!!


Take care everyone


Sonia
xxxx


----------



## Momito

Hi gals

Well...have got absolutely nowhere with the New Hope.  More like the bl**dy No Hope.  So we've decided to dump them (although in a way it actually feels that they have dumped us).  We have chased and faxed and emailed and left telephone messages over the past 3 weeks, and all to no avail.  We even went to Seville yesterday at 6am to get bloods and sonograms done to start our next treatment, sent all the results over yesterday and haven't heard a thing.  So, even though they claim to have our frostie, we just don't trust them anymore.  What a waste.  Since then I've been doing a bit of research and it sounds like there are a alot of unhappy couples in the same position as us.  They describe the main doctor, Dr Zhang, as rude and arrogant and that if you want any questions answered he tells them to go to another clinic!  Nice!!!  And that there have been a tonne of complaints and a law suit brought against him.  Don't know if it is true but I can well believe it!  According to some of these reports he isn't even a proper fertility doctor.  OMG!!!!!
We have been put through hell by this clinic and all I can say is that we both feel relieved to have decided to move on.  They have managed to magnify what is already stressful a thousand times.  I feel like a mug for having been taken in by them, but in the end we just have to move on.
Sonia...am in contact with Penny at Serum.  Things always look worse on the tv.  I'm not going to worry about the politics too much!!!  
But go with your instinct.  Calgary was very happy at Procreate.  And to be honest, if it wasn't quite so expensive, I would be happy with IVI Sevilla!  Very wise move on getting a sick note.  Why the hell should everyone know our business, and then judge us based on their ignorant know nothing opinions?

That's it from me folks

Momito
xxxxxx


----------



## Guest

Oh momito. So sorry about the hopeless no hope clinic!!!


----------



## PaddyGirl

Oh Momito I so sorry about the NY clinic, how awful to be treated like that. Big hugs to you and your DH        
I can't believe they have ignored you like this. Are they still there?  It's as if they have folded or something. Fancy totally blanking you like that, well, you are doing the right thing by moving on, you certainly don't need people treating you like that. My goodness, how on earth are you meant too gain trust and confidence in such people!  
I'm sure you will have a much better experience with Penny, I always here such good things about her.  Stay strong and focussed and don't let that bunch of ignorant b******ds get you down my lovely xx

Sonia... hi hon, how are you doing? Totally agree about getting the sick note - too right!  Sorry that your DH is dragging his heels again.... can't help but think of another man not so far away from me who is a tad like that        They get there in the end though.    

Tiara... how are you gettin on with the patches hon?  I hope you're not still getting any reaction.    I laughed when I read that you and your DH ate all the sweeties!!!      Good to hear that things are still going well with you both xx

Songbird...  hi honey, hope the anti-b's are working their magic for you    

Gia, Pips, Handy, Simone and Calgary....  hello to our mummies.  Hope you and our little ones are all doing well    

Fraggles, H&P ... our mummies to be.....  Hows things going with you both?    Please keep us updated on any news x

AFM.... nothing exciting to report really. DH came home with an early birthday present for me.... a tredmill.  Yes, you read right. A tredmill.  Enough said on that already.  But I do have to add that I've never expressed any interest in one, and neither do I have to time to even look at it, let alone get on it!  But he still thinks he's done good!!!!    
And apart from admiring the lovely shades of autumn colours, I'm not looking forward to the pending winter and I absolutely hate the dark evenings... I find it really depressing, roll on spring is all I can say!!    

Okey my lovelies, much love as always
Paddy xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## GIAToo

Hi girls - sorry I'm struggling to reply, but I am reading.

Momito - so sorry you have been messed about by the clinic, but agree it is probably better to cut your losses   

Sonia - yes i did go to Greece,  didn't get on with that lady (she said to me at one point "You're not crying again are you?" and this was just after she told me there were still remnants of my miscarriage in my uterus, which had happened only the month before), however, she is obviously a very clever lady and gets results so good luck.  I wouldn't worry about the economic situation there either tbh.  It's not good anywhere.

  and    to Tiara, PaddyGirl and everyone else.

Oh and I am loving being a Mummy, but the days are already going too quickly.  S is now a hefty 6lb 1oz   

Love
GIA Tooxxx


----------



## tiara

Hi girls..


Momito, How dare they treat you like this!!!!!      You have been so patient, I think you should report them......I think this may be fate and you will get your baby closer to home hun... hugs to you my sweet I am here for you any time, you must be gutted hun. But as ever you are turning this into a positive you should be proud... lots of hugs as ever....     


lady S...Ah it is so tough hun, I am sure the wheels will start turning hun.... DH will be 100% up to speed I am sure... how is the horse riding, I may try and have ago, as my J-low seems ok at the mo!


Paddy, AH a few Birthdays ago i asked for a treadmill, but it was used to dry washing in the end... But I am at the gym now..... I love this season, when we get a wrapped up...and cosy!!!!!


Gia glad your loving being a mummy....


Hi to the gang, you know who you all are..lovely ladies!


AFM, Waiting for my appointment to come through to go back to the Menopause Clinic, so I am scar'd (cant spell) and holding out with the patches... Sonia my GP said no to the gel...lets see what the professionals say!!!




Love ya all
Txxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Momito

Aaah thanks gals.  They are barstewards aren't they?!
Paddygirl...Happy Birthday honey!  Mmmmm a treadmill...must be something he wanted!!  We have this excercise machine that we bought 2 or even 3 years ago...we have never used it once!
Gyms around here seemed to be full of testoserone filled fellas with peas for brains...not very female friendly!  Or dirty old men with their tongues hanging out ha ha ha!

Tiara...hope you get some joy at the Menopause Clinic.  Hope the patches are not causing you too much discomfort.

Gia...so glad you are loving being a mummy.  Knew you would...!    You are right though...time passes so fast and they change so quickly!  Just enjoy every moment of it.
Will keep your experience of Serum in mind...it was an insensitive comment at a very vulnerable moment in your life.
I am also going to look into Create in London.  

Will keep y'all posted!  Sometimes I feel like I am bound to go around and around in cirlces tbh!  One step forward, 5 back...

Momito
xxxxxx


----------



## GIAToo

Momito - I think the Greek are just very abrupt/upfront - so others tell me. I know two people personally who had success with Create and was thinking of going there myself, but sadly was running out of money by then. Rather selfishly  , I think it would be fab if you went to Create 'cos then we might be able to meet up when you come over ! 

Just off for a salt bath as have a nasty infection "down there"  
GIA Tooxxx


----------



## GIAToo

Paddygirl - happy birthday for whenever that is    Hope you get more than a treadmill!!!   
GIA Tooxx


----------



## tiara

YIKES!!!!! Paddy Happy Birthday too!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Tx


----------



## Guest

Happy Birthday Paddy!! Hope you got pressies that you actually wanted      Gotta laugh - although it is so easy to be offended....I don't understand men sometimes.  


Momito - I agree with T and you should report them.  The still have your embie!!  "Property" which  is rightfully yours (not sure what other word to use so apologies for making is sound like an object...) But ask yourself whether the hassle and stress is worth it and move on.  Would you consider Procreatec in Spain? I've heard very good reports from them and surely cheaper than travelling to London or Athens. But selfishly I think you should come to London so we can meet again.


T - Oh yes! Still riding every week and love every second.  My instructor is on maternity leave now so I've joined a group lesson.  Very intimidating as I think of the others as being very good, however I got lots of praise last week and I'm keeping up with the challenges we're set.  My advice to you is find a good school (not always the cheapest) and tell them your situation with j-low so they are aware that to begin with you need a placid docile pony.  


Gia - glad you're enjoying being a mommy. I remember you felt scared - last minute nerves!! But I am so happy for you! And he's gaining weight too!! Such good news.  Hope the bath helped - last thing you need after giving birth!! ouch!!!


Thanks for all the comments about Greece - still undecided.  DH mentioned that he is thinking he'd like to keep Greece for our holidays and he has a gut feeling about Spain....I'll keep you updated - slowly slowly we get there!!


I'm off to kew gardens today with the kids and  it's chucking down!! I HATE winter...but love Xmas.  Those of you with the winter blues should try St John's Wort - however if you are on ANY medication ask your GP first.  Speaking of meds, I'm off the DHEA now and my skin is finally clearing up.  The spots were unreal!! So bad - you could fry an egg off my face, I was dripping.  Has anyone seen Human Traffic? There's a scene with a guy with a greasy face - that was me!!! lol


Toodle pips everyone - glad there's a bit of traffic on here as every time I looked there were no updates and I was worrying about you all!!


Lots of love
Sonia
xxx


----------



## Momito

Hi gals

Am feeling a lot more upbeat again.  And thanks for your kind words.  Was feeling a bit of a muppet.

Re: New Hope and our embie.  I just don't know where to go to complain (what bodies may exist over there) and to be honest for the moment would rather spend our energy and dosh on moving on instead of getting into a wrangle.  DH thinks it's best to get some distance between them and us for a bit and maybe in the future see if we can get our embie back.  As Sonia says, he or she is ours after all (& no offence taken...it is hard to know how to describe these things!!!).

Serum has suggested that I get all those nasty infections tested for (hidden c etc), especially as there seems to be some scarring around my left ovary...who knows if there might be more elsewhere or why it is there in the first place?  Seems like a good first step.  I have actually got a sample, but it has been in the fridge for nearly 2 months now...so it has been decided I'll need to wait for my next cycle and start again (you'll be pleased to hear it has now been removed!!).  At least poor old DH doesn't have to keep moving it around the fridge...he is such a star putting up with all these strange goings on.  

So we will see...it may be that we will have to wait until Jan, depending on how things go with the results, but that is ok with us.  Think we are both feeling a lot calmer.  I am looking at Create but price-wise I think Serum comes out a bit better.  Early days as we haven't had a consultation yet, which I guess will have to wait until those results come in.  So patience m'dears!

Sonia...glad you are loving the horse riding.  Tiara...hope that you can get on a horse and that j-low doesn't give you grief!

It is quite cold here now....the temps dropped by 10 degrees or so overnight last week...it was quite a shock!
Saw on the internet that the castle where Harry Potter was filmed are doing lit gardens until Jan 3rd over the winter months...sounds so enchanting...might just have to come over to experience it!

Lots of love to you all you lovely lovely chicas
Momito
xxxxxx


----------



## Fraggles

Hi All

GiaToo ouch to infection and double ouch to a salt bath. Wishing you a very speedy recovery.

Momito am so sorry to read about New Hope. You gave me a good laugh about leaving the sample in the fridge. Bet hubbie is pleased it has gone.

PG mmm treadmill as a present - is he trying to tell you something. For my friends 11th wedding anniversary she gave hubby an electric toothbrush he gave her an ipad 2. MMM I know wish I would prefer and it ain't the toothbrush.

AFM all good but due day fast approaching and I have a house to clean, clear out, carpet, decorate and curtain. EEkk.

Love to all

xxxx


----------



## Momito

Wow Fraggles!  Just a few more weeks to go!  Hope that everything goes well and that you get the carpet (roll out the red carpet!), painting and cleaning done before the big arrival!  Don't exert yourself too much...

Gia...hope that infection has calmed down.  Not comfy...

Love to you all

Momito
xxxxxx


----------



## H&amp;P

sorry I've been AWOL, got admitted to hospital with pre eclampsia last Thurs and when scanned baby had not really grown since the 34 week scan plus BP really high and 3+  protein in urine, so the decision was taken to induce me there and then (I was also given the option of elective C-section) so our LO arrived at 00:49 on 5th November weighing in at 5lb 5oz, he is small but perfect, just waiting for midwife to visit for weigh in a nd hoping he hasn't lost too much as the limit for him being readmitted is tiny.

Gia - ouch to infection, must admit my stitches are a bit sore   

Momito - I remember having that sample in the fridge, not one of my finest hours and a real bumb blond moment from me when collecting it (ewwwwwwwww)

Fraggles - get ready well before that due date, my bag wasn't properly packed, but then you end up using so little of what you take with you.   

Sonia - thanks for the lovely comments on **


----------



## tiara

Wow H&P what news... congratulations hun......you take care of yourself my sweet............  

Momito, you deserve the best treatment hun and I really hope that NH sort out your frostie and put right their wrongs hun. Glad this new clinic is good. 

Hi to all... fraggles are you nesting then hey?

Love ya all
tx


----------



## GIAToo

H&P - wow! Your birth story sounds so similar to mine and S was a sweet 5lb5oz too.  Congratulations to you and DH    on the birth of your little boy    Take care and hope your stitches don't give you any grief   

Sorry for no more personals, but I've got to get ready to go out...without S! Eek!  I never thought that expressing milk would be part of my "getting ready to go out" routine!   

Lots of love to you all
GIA Tooxxx


----------



## victoria99

Found you guys again!                

Been swamped at work that when my computer crashed and had my hard drive replaced only ended up on the twins thread.  In between meetings right now but have been trying to catch up in bits and starts today when I've had a moment or so.  Unfortunately, that's not nearly good enough.  I have a day off tomorrow as our nanny needs the day off so hopefully the boys will give me time to get back on and write a proper post...

Did want to quickly say to Songbird - absolutely try with your frosties!!!  You have nothing at all to lose and the Hidden C stopped one woman from conceiving through 9!!! IVFs - once she had it treated her very next time resulted in a baby.  You mentioned that they were perfect grade embies too so I think you've a great huge chance of having it work out.  The reason it's so inexpensive compared to fresh is they don't need all the monitoring for the eggs and drugs etc.  You're at the last stage and so they just need to prep you and implant them.  There are many on the Procreatec thread who've been successful with frosties! So definitely go for it!

XXX
Calgary
off to another meeting....


----------



## Songbird80

H&P - congratulations sweets!! Hope you're both doing well xx

Calgary - how are you?! Thanks for your lovely message honey... I do have a feeling my infection (mycoplasma, not hidden c) has had a part to play in my bfns. Had a really thorough lining scan yesterday and the doc said it looks top top so think it was either immunes probs or the infection or maybe a combo of both. Going to have humira to bring my tnfs down after the anti bs and an endo scratch before the next cycle... And we will see what happens!!! 

Big love to all xxx


----------



## Momito

H&P...congratulations on the birth of your little boy...yayayayayayayayay!                  That is wonderful news!  Hope that you have a fast recovery and that your cutie pie piles on the weight!!  You must both be soooo smitten!

Calgary...lovely to hear from you and so glad you've found us again!  How are the lads?!

Songbird...that sounds like sound advice from Calgary....       

Tiara...gonna put the No Hope on the back burner for now...am gonna concentrate on next steps for the moment...never have I looked forward so much to AF arriving so that I can get on with those tests!!

Gia...your new routine is sounding very Sex n the City ma darlinks!

Love to you all...

Momito
xxxxxx


----------



## PaddyGirl

H&P.... Wow!!!!  Congratulations to you and yr DH!!!!!                Hope that you're both doing really well hon xxxx

Got to dash now, will catch up properly tomorrow girlies

Much love xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Guest

H&P - an official ff hurrah for the safe arrival of ur beautiful son.


----------



## Guest

Hello lovelies, hope you are all well!!!  


I'm so up and down at the moment - trying to be positive about next year but then the next minute I feel so teary!!!     DH is STILL dragging his heels and it's REALLY messing with my head!!      One minute he says "let's do it, what we waiting for" and then he says he feels "under pressure" and "backed into a corner" - think I'm going slowly mad!!  We did have a talk on Friday about how he is sending me mixed messages which is upsetting me as I just wanna get a date in the diary so I know what I'm working towards - so the latest is that he needs a bit of space but over the weekend (just gone) he was gonna look at all the info I've printed out so he's up to speed.  Anyway, needless to say he didn't...but on a positive he has admitted he's not feeling "greece" and would prefer a spanish clinic - so looks like Procreatec might be the one.  I'm gonna leave all the info on the table right in front of him and hope he'll pick it up....  Have any of you worked with a nurse called Ruth?



Quick question to all you knowledgable ones out there...you gals always know more than me!!  I just bought a book about Premature Menopause - (it's totally fab - will post the exact name and the author if you're interested) it says that immune disorders can sometimes be the cause of POF and might neeed to be investigated further if trying to conceive.  Does anyone know anything about this?  Am I being neurotic or thorough to ask the question? I know often on people's signatures they cite immune testing/problems.


Songbird - you mentioned immunes in your post...what's the score on the door for you hun?  Very positive scan so well done!!!


Cal - sent you a PM about procreatec - any feedback much appreciated! Glad you and boys doing well, shame your still so busy with work!! You're super mum indeed!!


Gia - how was your night out? Hope you had fun!!


Momito - bring on AF!!! Hope she arrives soon so you can get moving on your next step.


Fraggles - not long now!! Hope you're doing ok!! 


T - much love to you hun. Hope you get the dose sorted soon - hormones can seriously mess with you!!  I'm wondering whether to up my oestrogen.  Do you see a GP usually or a specialist?


Lots of love


Sonia
xxx


PS I'm trying to be a domestic goddess and put a lamb casserole in the slow cooker this morning - all i need to do is mash some potato and steam some brocolli - yum!!


----------



## GIAToo

Sonia - just a quickie for now as typing one-handed - I've dealt with Ruth (the nurse on FF right?) and she is lovely and extremely helpful   

GIA Too xxx


----------



## victoria99

Sonia - I sent you a long reply and just resent it now. Let me know if you don't get it. I think Procreatec are truly fab! And re immunes, definitely have a look at the Immunes FAQ especially 21.7 Treating Immunes Empirically: http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=242395.0 Procreatec seem more than willing to help women out who wish to be treated as such.

XXX
Calgary


----------



## GIAToo

Back again but S is going to wake up any minute!

Sonia - sorry that DH is a bit all over the place still - hard for you, but hopefully he will get all his concerns out in the open before you go ahead with any treatment which will be better in the long run     You could ask agate on here (FF) about immunes stuff, she's not a medical person but knows a lot! 

Momito - don't blame you for not wanting to pursue a complaint with New Hope at the moment, but must be terribly frustrating for you at the same time     Keep positive though (as you always do even with a few blips).   

AFM - little S weighed in at a hefty 7lb 2oz today!     The bad news is it looks like he's got a hernia so waiting for an appt at hospital and if confirmed he'll have to have surgery    Oh well, just another worry to add to my list!  I am so happy though, although the sleep depravation kicks in every now and then and I get very irritable and cry a lot!    Mum usually gets the brunt of that if she happens to call at the wrong time or say the wrong thing (like "have you done your tax return yet??!   ).  I'm getting out and about a lot.  Oh! the night out was a bit stressful as due to late trains, cancelled trains etc, it took me 2 hours to get there and nearly 2 hours to get back!   I went to see the new play of a director I've done lots of work with and the play was great, but the journey marred the evening a bit.  Can't do that too often.  It meant for a night out I was out for 7 hours!    Good job the grandparents enjoy just staring at their grandson for hours at a time   

Anyway, lots of love to you all
GIA Tooxx (S is just waking up now, perfect timing   )


----------



## tiara

Ah Lady Sonia... it is so tough and i do think that sometimes the men in our lives are not on the same time scale as us.... it is like they are on a satalight (cant spell)...Delay! But hun I am sure he wants this as  much as you.... but i think the ride is scary again, once he has took a deep breath and got the on the front seat of that roller coaster he will be there holding your hand hun... Cant you just book up an itinary anyway or would that be too much hun? Sending ya millions of hugs my sweet.. it will work out hun!  

Gia, Yay he he is doing well, my neice had a hernia when she was a babba... I am sure it sorted itself out hun....

Hugs to all

txxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx   

OH P.S I went on one adoption website and these pictures and info came up like a list on ebay..... I cried all night.... hmmmm need to get my strenght up again before i check out any other palces me thinks


----------



## GIAToo

Oh Tiara - I hope that you CAN build up your strength and find a way forward    
Umbilical hernias do sort themselves out but unfortunately ingunial ones need surgery.  But it's a common enough procedure and it's me who has a hatred of hospitals!    He won't remember a thing! 

Take care hun.  Always here if you want to chat. 
GIA Tooxxx


----------



## Momito

Gia...hope that S´s op goes well.  It seems so unfair when they are so tiny but if it is a straightforward procedure then all should be well.  
Boo on 2 hours there and 2 hours back!  But sooo glad that your parents are so smitten!   

Tiara...feelings still running strong...you will find a way honey...just know you will.

Lady Sonia...am sure that the others are right, sometimes it takes our blokes a bit of time to play catch up.  Now that the No Hope are not featuring as an option anymore, both of us feel such a relief at having made that decision.  Sometimes it is getting to the decision that tears us apart, but once made, things start to feel better.
On POF, I did read somewhere quite recently (just can´t remember where I came across it) that there are some studies that seem to point at POF being a recourse the body takes say in times of famine or high stress and that fertility can come back in full.  The study seemed to suggest that it might have been an evolutionary way of postponing fertility to a more settled time in a woman´s life and that in fact it could even lengthen the fertile window of a woman, meaning she regains her fertility later in life.  I think it might have been a link given on Tiara´s original thread...but I did think "wow"! when I read it.  

No news really.  Getting quiet here now.  Rained yesterday.  Bright sunshine again today but cold in the shade.  We are going to gear ourselves up for another painting megathon...and my Dad will visit for a week in December so really looking forward to that!

Hope that everyone is well, not too stressed...

Lots of love
Momito
xxxxxx


----------



## H&amp;P

Gia - so sorry to hear about S needing an OP, how was it picked up?

Mpmito - I guess the summer is most definately over now.++

Tiara - those adoption websites are heartbreaking, adoption week did my head in making it sound like adoption was so easy and everyone should be doing it, wish they also told that they make it very difficult and time consuming for people that really want to adopt to even get started.

Sonia - I have a couple of FF friends who have been to procreatec (one BFN and one currently pregnant) if you would like any info from people who have ben there I am sure they will be happy to talk to you.   

All Ok here (I think   ) L had his first weigh in last Thurs and had maintained his birth weight which they are very happy with as he is so tiny and slight loss could have lead to him being readmitted, got a few worries that we need to discuss with midwife but my appointmnets keep getting cancelled, was meant to be Monday, then moved to today now moved to tomorrow


----------



## victoria99

H&P - super congrats on your little one.  I;m so pleased for you!!!     Sounds like your little man is doing very well to keep to his birthweight!  So good to hear such great news as it's been ages since we last chatted on the Dogus/Jinemed site!

Momito - I take my hat off to you for all the improvements you seem to be constantly making to your place.  DH and I have stopped making lists as it's so depressing....  Congrats as well for making the decision to leave New Hope.  It certainly does sound as if they'd only bring you more stress if you stayed.  Given how much IF costs you'd think we'd have the best service offered no matter where we went!  

Tiara - I know exactly what you mean when you went to the adoption website.  I actually seriously started looking into it at one point but like H&P said it's incredible how long and invasive the process here is.  However, I did read an article recently that the current govt is trying to break down the barriers for adoption and make it easier.  (Before, if you didn't fit the genetic profile you were screwed...so for me as a mix it was a no go.)

Gia2 - how wonderful that you've got S - I missed the big congrats as he's been in your life for a while now and must be growing so fast and changing every day.  It's absolutely amazing that you persevered and now have a wonderful lo in your life.  You're a role model for all those women who want to get on with their lives and worry that they can't without prince charming!

Sonia - glad that my info on Procreatec was helpful.  Ask away if you've any other questions...

Fraggles - super congrats to you too!  Be sure to not overdo it when cleaning etc!  (I had mine the day after a marathon Ikea ' building'day 

Pipster - how is Jemima?  Hope you three are enjoying the autumn!!

A big hello to Songbird, Paddygirl, and all the others I've missed!

AFM - I just had a project die so more time for me!  Yay!!! Thank goodness as DH was sick this weekend, the nanny sick yesterday and DH gone to Quatar for the week so I'm alone in the evenings with the boys who seem to be less than their usual happy selves of late (probably because I gave them a cold when I came back from my trip and then DH gave them his). It's amazing how they can turn from happy gurgling babies to screaming unhappy ones in a matter of seconds. Oh well....I'm sure they've many more surprises to share.  So looking forward to next week when we go to Florida to see DH's family and introduce the bubs.  I'm banking on cooing grandparents more than willing to take over and give me and DH some much-needed 'us' time.

take good care all,
XXX
Calgary


----------



## simone hart

H and P Congratulations on the arrival of your little boy, that's wonderful news  
x


----------



## Pipster1978

Hi y'all,

Sorry to have been AWOL- i'm lurking and reading but never quite managing to post!

Firstly a huge congratulations to H&P on the safe arrival of your baby boy. Wonderful news! I hope you're recovering well & that your BP is now behaving itself again. Pre-e ain't fun!

Sonia sweetheart, it's difficult when you're not quite on the same page at the same time as your partner. With DH and I it was the other way round in that he was ready for DE before I was. I had to go through the motions of OEIVF even though I perhaps knew it wouldn't work but, for me, I had to know that I had what seemed to be an absolute answer to my 'what if. . . ?' I think it was rather tortuous for him to watch and support me while I caught up but it did mean that I was at peace with my decision to move on. My point, rather clumsily put, is that it's a big decision that people need to reach at their own pace so to avoid repercussions later, I suppose. Hang on in there & try to be patient (and this from one of the most impatient people ever!) I know a little bit about immunes having had a full work-up but Songbird's v well informed on this one. One book that I read at her suggestion is 'Is Your Body Baby Friendly?' by Dr Alan Beer. It's very informative and seems to make sense. This is why I took  prednisolone (a steroid) , blood thinners and aspirin as well as the fertility drugs. But this is very basic immunes protocol. I decided to do this and not have infusions etc as my levels when tested weren't all that high. Thinking of you x 

Momito- I'm disgusted with the No Hope's attitude. If these places want to continue raking the moolah in then they ought to remember to have some integrity! Nevermind the fact that they are dealing with people who are having a very difficult time and are rather vulnerable. However, I think you're wise to pick your battles as you need your physical and emotional energy for what lies ahead. Thinking of you too. 

GIA- bless little S and that naughty hernia. As I said in my text, the op's hard but okay and they really are right as rain quite quickly. 

Calgary- good to hear from you. Enjoy Florida. It'll be lovely for the boys to meet their grandparents.

Tiara- the whole adoption thing is a tricky one to navigate but can be a positive experience too. I've a friend who adopted a little girl this year. She's single and not British born but luckily was matched with the most gorgeous child and, from what she said, it's a love like no other. Mind you, none of our options for having a family have been particularly easy, have they? But you had the courage to start your thread over on the POF board & look how many well-informed, supportive women have gathered to swap notes and hold virtual hands with each other.  You have such strength, sweetheart.

Simone- how're you and your little poppet?

Songbird - so lovely to see you the other week. I think about you lots & my sister was asking after you the other day.

Handy- how're you & the little one?

Paddy- how are things with you darling?

I know I've missed people & events so big love all around until it pops into my head who I've inadvertedly missed.

Off to Scotland tomorrow with Baby J for 3 whole weeks. I really need a change of scene: Jemima had an inguinal hernia too which was spotted about 5 weeks ago so we ended up in A&E. The paed surgeon was happy that the hernia repair wasn't totally urgent so triggered a referal but she was concerned about the deep delta shaped crevice at the base of Jemima's spine so sent us for a spinal x-ray. We had to wait 5 days to get the results- all normal and, in fact, my dad apparently has the same thing so it's a genetic quirk. The hernia op was done 4 weeks ago and although awful, J was fine within a few hours. I however had started to lose the plot slightly by this point- just a bit full to the brim with all the drama we've had as a family this year. I was very anxious, tearful, having flashbacks to all that time I was in hospital & things that happened & things that the 'ecoerts' said would happen & I wasn't sleeping either. So J's amazing nurse hooked me up with a counsellor from the neonatal unit at St George's & I've had 3 sessions with her so far. It's been a funny thing as I'm elated at having Jemima and being a mummy is everything I'd hoped it'd be and more but I've just not been able to shake the horror and trauma of what happened during the pregnancy. The counselling's really beginning to help though so the straight jackets won't be needed this time! Can I just say though that there were many nice and good things that happened whilst I was in hospital & I'll never forget the support you all gave me & the visits from Songbird and Sonia. Once I've excorcised these demons, I'm sure I'll be able to look upon the whole experience with less sadness and fear & only vividly remember the good, positive parts. 

Right. Gotta get some sleep. Big day tomorrow as Baby J's flying for the first time!

Much love to you all,
Pipster x


----------



## Guest

Morning Ldies,


Oh pips - sounds like you're going through it!! You're probably suffering Post traumatic stress!!! And no surprise either!! Good girl for seeing someone and trying to overcome.  DOn't forget you are awash with hormones from having J.  Hang in there hun.  How is J weight now?  Thx for the advice about immunes - I'm gonna hassle songbird!!    


Gia - sorry too that S has a hernia.  Gosh - we hope and pray for these little ones but when they arrive they're full of their own drama and trauma!! Nothing in our lives is meant to be easy eh? Hopefully things will settle!!   


Cal - did you say you went to Dr Gorgy? Do I need a referral to get tested there for immunes or do i get an initial consult & see what they recommend?


H&P yay for a gain!! come on L grow grow grow!!!


Thank you everyone for your feedback and comments - really appreciate the advice and support.  We were at the stage where DH was getting his head around procreatec (Spain is his preferred country for donor - he said Greece didn't feel "right") but now we're looking at immune testing Serum seem to specialise in this - what with the hidden C test etc, so we're not sure what to do.  Do we have testing done in London with Dr Gorgy? (V expensive...but then again so is flying to Athens!!) Or do we go Serum for consult and then Procreatec for tx.  However, i feel that if we go somewhere for tests I'd rather stay with them for tx.  Also, tests in london are expensive which ups the cost and procreatec is more expensive than serum anyway so it means that we may have to choose serum for financial reasons.  We've slept on it and we're gonna talk again tonight.  He wants me to email Mr Panay my POF specialist...I just feel like all i'm doing is emailing and running around researching while he sits back.  He has said he's not stalling and we're still aiming for feb consult...but in the next breath he says that there is no rush!!!  Well, xmas is 6 weeks away so actually we' don't have that much time to get appointments, tests and results in order to book flights and accommodation at our chosen clinic.  And guess who will be doing all the co-ordinating for travel with the clinics....  Sorry - don't mean to rant.  I can't see why we don't just go serum for all the tests and if he likes the clinic we book tx there.  I'm emailing Ruth the co-ordination nurse to see what she suggests.


Thanks for listening/reading girls!!


Big love


Sonia


----------



## victoria99

Hey Sonia - like others here I also see Dr. Panay. I do have to say that he wasn't at all interested in being involved once I had had the DE as it wasn't through his linked spanish clinic (which would have cost around £10k). I was barely able to get him to hint at what level of estrogen I should take and for how long given that my bloods seemed low and I was getting hotflashes right after I had my +ve and freaking out a bit. i think he just doesn't want to be involved if you're not totally under his care.

As far as Hidden C - you can do that through Dr. Gorgy as he's set it up with Serum to send them his tests. It's £200 through him, or was when I did it last year, but I think well worth it given that if you're +ve it could seriously compromise your txn's success.

I saw Dr. Gorgy throughout my pregnancy and before without any issue. Once Procreatec did the FET they really didn't have much more to do on their end as I was being treated by Dr. Gorgy and so they just let me work with him to finalize my drugs. However, keep in mind it IS pricey, not just the tests which will come to about £2k but the treatments as well which could be anywhere from £4-25k depending on your issues. The initial consult is I believe £120 or it could be £150 and you don't need a referral, just call him up. http://www.fertility-academy.co.uk/ Dr. Gorgy will likely suggest the whole range of testing for you after the first consult. If you agree, it will require both you and your DH to have blood taken on a Monday or Tuesday as he sends the samples for testing to the US, Chicago laboratory. About 2 weeks later you can have a follow-up consult where he'll discuss your results. You'll want to read Dr. Beer's book before you have this consult as Dr. Gorgy expects you to do your research so you can base your questions accordingly. (He goes through everything very quickly and so you really do need to know what he's talking about.)

If I were to do it again, I don't think I would have gone through all the tests and treatments with Dr. G (outside of the hidden C) for my first DE but rather asked Procreatec to treat me empirically (see Agates Immunes FAQ for details) It could have saved me oodles esp given that my treatment was more than double the cost of the de txn.

My suggestion for anyone starting out looking at immunes is:
1. read Agate's FAQ
2. read Dr. Beer's book
3. get initial consult with Dr. G and take note of all the tests and costs he suggests (likely suggests the full gamut of tests for £2k but don't agree then and there unless you're willing to do the treatments associated treatments ie. I took a test that cost £350 even though I wasn't prepared to take the Humira to treat it (after doing research on possible side effects. Could have saved myself £350.)
4. only agree to do the hidden C test (total cost ~£200)
5. Call Dr. G's office for test results once they have them so you can cross Hidden C off your list (if you make an appt to get the results it'll be another £150.)



xxx
Calgary


This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that fertilityfriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## Guest

once again Cal you are a fountain of knowledge!! Thank you! I guess the dilemma is, are we prepared to spend 2k on something that I probably don't have...but then the heartbreak of failing tx without having had them done would I kick myself? also...I understand that if I test positive for something then it ups the cost....but that's the price of a baby right? Is the adage "Ignorance is bliss" the best thing in my case?

Gonna order the book now on amazon - see you later

xxxx


----------



## GIAToo

Sonia - I know what you mean about spending money when you might not have a problem etc, but after my miscarriage I just felt that I wanted to rule everything out before I spent another £7/8k on a cycle.  Some people don't get on with Dr Gorgy, i didn't get on with Peny, but they get results.  Hopefully reading agates guide will help you make a decision on the first few steps, e.g. level 1 immunes and hidden-C (which is what I did).

Good luck with the decision making, which is the bit I always found most difficult.  Once I'd made a decision I felt total relief! 

Love
GIA Tooxxx


----------



## victoria99

GiaToo - can you give a rough estimate of what the level 1 immunes cost you? That might help Sonia make up her mind.

Sonia, I do think you should weigh the _potential_ ROI of getting a healthy bub with the costs involved (and possibly the stress of funding it). However, I would say that if you're concerned with spending £2k on testing you're probably best to forgo that route altogether as it can get MUCH more expensive (all in my treatment was about £15k  ). Often women (and myself included) don't add in the costs of subsequent tests that Gorgy throws at you to see how you're coming along > those range from £200-350 a pop. In the end we were spending so much money I just made a conscious effort not to add it all up because once you start that route you might as well finish.

When friends ask, I always recommend going the empirical route (no tests needed) first if they are trying DE and haven't yet done the £2k of tests. I would have gone that way had I not already done £2k of tests during my OE try and then found out that I was preggo with twins (my ideal dream - 2 bubs for one txn). I really believe that for many of us with POF it's the quality of our eggs and/or the lack of enough estrogen and progesterone that leads us to multiple miscarriages. Both of these would be addressed by going the DE route and getting empirically treated.

XXX


----------



## GIAToo

Sonia - I had all my level 1 immunes done by my GP including Factor V Lieden and MTHFR - so well worth asking your GP.  NK cells at the Lister cost me c£500.  Hidden C was 200e (I did it when I was in Athens at Serum)

Calgary - I agree with you to an extent re: DE being the answer for those of us with POF etc, but I do personally know quite a few women who weren't successful first time with DE and if your cycle cost £15k, then if Sonia did turn out to have immune issues she'd end up paying that PLUS whatever the first cycle cost.  Just a thought.

xx


----------



## victoria99

Hey Gia,

Re your costs - That's helpful info.  I agree, Sonia should go to her GP to get as many tests done as possible for free.  

Regarding best path to follow I still think that it all comes down to stats, affordability and personal feeling of what will make you most successful. The latter is key and really difficult for anyone outside to help with.  I'm a gut feel kind of person mixed with a large dose of pragmatism and looking at %s.  You ask yourself how much you're willing to spend in total and then decide where you're chances are highest.  Given that many sites quote a 90% success rate for DE after 3 attempts (with different donors) if i had limited funds I'd follow the empirical immunes treatment and put it into txns instead of immunes first.  ie. 20k for 3 goes rather than 20k for one go.  (Because for that 1 go you still have only a 60% chance of it working).  I would also bet that for POF women following the empirical treatment of immunes that includes prednisolone, aspirin, estrogen and progesterone, that success would be higher.  (With the emphasis on the last two items due to our hormone issues.)

While I did the whole gammut of immunes treatment and was successful the scientist in me says that I'd have liked to have seen studies testing women who have not had fertility issues for their immunes.  Even Dr. Gorgy will admit that there are likely many women out there who have classic immune profiles that would denote issues but who conceive and have kids without intervention.


----------



## tiara

Gosh ladies a detailed discussion!

Wow it does have a whole new lsit of hurdles and tests, that I never thought about for DE...Hmmmm You gals are amazing with the info.. Lady Sonia what great advice hun...

Hope ya all well, all you yummy mummies,

Pipster hope your enjoying ya break you deserve it hun and baby J is doing well too. 
Handy how are things?
Fraggles and H&P hope ya good?
Calgary glad the bubbs are doing well.
Simone hope your ok too?
Gia when will the op be for baby S, I am sure it will be fine hun.

Momito, how is the next round doing hun?

SBird, hope ya ok and not working too hard.

AFM still busy doing my tecahing and workshops and building up my Theatre In Ed co. and I ahve been filming a few training DVD's all helps for Xmas!

Hugs as ever

Txxxxx


----------



## GIAToo

Calgary - too tired for a full blown debate with stats an' everyfing  !  Besides I didn't need to look into the whole immunes thing like you did clearly.  As you say it's a very personal decision and i was just offering our dear Sonia an alternative viewpoint    

Tiara - the immunes stuff is not because of DE, in fact I think what Calgary is saying is that it may not be necessary with DE.  Don't let it put you off thinking about it if you want to    Waiting for a referral appt with paediatrician for S to confirm he indeed has a hernai and then I imagine the op will be quite soon after.  However that first appointment may take up to 4 weeks

GIA Tooxxx


----------



## Guest

Wow!!!! Mind boggling!!! But thank you everyone for ur opinions, advice & experience. It all helps. I need to sit & properly digest all this. Thank u so much cal & Gia ur both fab. Truly knowledgeable & experienced so I take on. Board everything u say 

Have a good weekend.  I'm heading to Southampton now. 

Love

Sonia


----------



## Momito

Watcha girls

Just to add to the discussion, Sonia, don't know how far down the line you are in discussions with Serum, but this is what I'm doing: 
on my next cycle will collect my m blood according to the instructions they give you, and will send it off in the post/courier to Serum.  It doesn't seem to matter if you don't keep it in an ice-pack, so long as it isn't hanging about too long (like in my fridge for 2 months!).  So you don't actually have to go to Athens to do it, you can do it remotely.  I'm going to test for all those bacterial nasties, incuding the hidden C.  Hidden C costs 100€, all the others another 170€ +, if anything comes through positive, 100€ for prescription (which I probably can't use here in Spain, need to find out).  Apparently all the antibiotics needed can be bought over the counter in Greece if you do decide to go and do it all in-situ.  In UK you will need a prescription and there are pharmacies that will accept an EU prescription, think Ali in Shadwell is one of them.
You could also do it direct via the lab in Athens (I also have their details if you want them), hidden c costs 90€, didn't enquire about the others, but not sure what then happens if they come back positive and you need a prescription, so I opted to go direct via Serum, plus this means we can get on with our consultation once the results are in.

Gia...hope all goes well with baby S's op.

Pipster...hope that you enjoy a bit of a break in Scotland.  You sound like you need some serious down time, pampering and nothing too exciting or emotional.  You've been so busy trying to cope through all this trauma no wonder the realities of it are beginning to filter through now.   

Tiara...am glad that you are forging ahead with your Theatre in Ed projects...way to go girl!  And getting some training vids in too!  Yay!

Calgary...you are a mine of information...you don't have post-it notes stuck on all the walls of your house do you?

H&P...hope you are enjoying being a mum!

No real news at this end...just awaiting AF to get on with these tests.  Think we might rip the bathroom out at the rental (we are suckers for punishment!).  Shop now very slow so workiing on new products and getting online (yeah...still on that one!!!!).

Lots of love
Momito
xxxxxx


----------



## Guest

Just a quickie.... We've decided to head to serum & do tests there and have a mini break too. I'll fill u in Peter in the week once dates & details are confirmed. 

Xxxx


----------



## Guest

Sorry - that should read I'll fill u in later. My iPhone & predictive text lol. Xxx Peter is my dh lol


----------



## simone hart

Hi,

Sonia, so much to think about! It's good to get so much advice from the others to help you on your way.

Momito - I was so sorry to hear how New Hope had messed you about. I can remember you being so excited about them but they are being so unprofessional and damn right rude. it is just another fly in the ointment. I can see why you just want to put it behind you.

Tiara - your theatre in Ed seems very interesting work.... Hope you're well?

Pips - I really felt for you in your text. Motherhood is wonderful but equally it is very demanding so no let up there. You had such a traumatic time and there is no chance to 'have a break' so to speak. You will get some support in Scotland which will really help and I'm all for counsellors to help put things in perspective.

Calgary - great to hear from you and to read all about your advice for others. Yoiu can't help but feel annoyed that others do make quite a lot of money out of our misfortunes sometimes. But then, if it prevents miscarriages and leads to successful pregnancies, then they are worth every penny. 
So......is going back to work less tiring than being a full time mum?  I was talking to some mums of twins at the NCT baby group and I really don't know how you all manage. I felt very humbled and that I couldn't say anything was difficult, only having the one!!!

Little E is doing very well. She is crawling everywhere and also trying to stand up as well. They develop so quickly at this stage. Also dh got that interview that he had the other week so starts next week, just having one week left at this temporary firm. So financially looking much more stable thank goodness.

Big hugs to all,

Simone x


----------



## Momito

...really pleased about your DH Simone.  That is wonderful news and must make you all feel a lot more secure.    

Sonia...glad that you are making progress on your next steps...
My local pharmacy has confirmed that they will accept a prescription from Greece...phew!

I´m still awaiting AF but not grumbling that she is not here yet as hopefully this will be my first "normal" cycle since having had the shingles.  Still get the aching in the back sometimes but I think that is what happens with shingles, it goes, but not quite!  It is certainly a strange one!  Had the builder in for the bathroom at the rental...we hope and pray he can fit us in before our next guests, it would be so nice to be able to offer an upgrade!  

Well chicas...shop very boring, only opening short hours as there is barely a soul on the street, but that is November here!  Working on all those lovely new things though, which is the bit I like most anyway!

Lots of love
Momito
xxxxxx


----------



## Guest

Momito - u are truly amazing with ur DIY projects. Would live to see pix. U on ********? 

Simone - so glad dh has work. It's so stressful, especially with a little one

Typically for me I'm working long hours so had every intention of a lazy lie in today .... But I'm wide awake!!!! Frustrating!!!!  Serum is booked for 13th feb but I need to discuss how to manipulate my cycle as 1st consult should be 2-5 days after bleeding. Well I'm not having bleeds...still. I've upped the oestrogen but I may have to change the date I take my progesterone. I've not booked flights until this is sorted.... But it's so good to have a plan!! I'm waiting for my fsh levels etc to forward to peny & then we can move on. 

Last night I dreamt I was there.  Weird dream as it was like a motivational conference with hundreds of other ff ladies. And the team of docs & nurses were all telling us motivational mantras. I can't explain it (especially as on iPhone) but it was very surreal....

I hope everyone is ok - strike on weds (yippeeeee) but mum having hip replacement (book hooo). But Xmas decs go up next weekend (yaaaaaY!!). 

Love

Sonia


----------



## handy1

Hello lovely girls 

Hope you are all doing ok? 

Gia Too : sorry to hear about baby S hernia but as you said it is very common and they treat them by a minor op. No one likes hospital stays and hopefully this time will be smooth and speedy recovery and back home in no time. 

Simone: glad to head about your DH new work and no more worries.  Good to hear also that Esmay is doing well and growing fast. 

Calagry: how are the twins? 

Sonia; that's really a good start to have dates provisionally sorted to go to serum. I was planning to go there but my visa got delayed and at the mean time started my cycle at the lister that resulted in my baby. So I really have an optimistic view about serum. Good luck. 

Momitto: I am really sorry about Hope clinic. Good communication is very important. Serum are really good in that aspect. 

Tiara: how are you lovely. 

Pipster: hope you are having quality time in Scotland. 


AFM still very busy looking after my mum and the baby. I do keep reading the thread late at night after everyone is gone to bed . So sorry for not writing soon.


----------



## Guest

Lovely to hear from u handy

Just wanted to share something funny. My gp gave me a copy of test results to send to serum. Don't ask me how... But whilst scanning them, dh NEARLY sent his semen analysis to all my contacts.  Lol.  It really tickled me!!


----------



## Momito

...just a flick of the swich...!  Yikes!

Handy...hope you are not too exhausted looking after your mum and lo...you must be wrecked by the end of the day.  Look after yourself.  xxx

Love to you all...

xxxx


----------



## handy1

Hi all
It is very quite here, very unusual. Hope you are all ok?  I know I am not really good at posting but really want us to stay in contact. I know life gets very busy for alll of us especially the count down to Christmas is running very fast.  I will spend the Christmas with my Dh parents, at least I don't have to worry about cooking the festive meal. Xmas shopping all done and have made nice special Xmas cards. 

I am really exhausted and to make things worse yesterday I hurt my back whole bending to pick up something from the floor. So now I am still in agony and have to do many essential things myself for the baby and my mum. Do you all believe that my DH doesn't do nappy change and for the first time I ask him to do house work he does not like it. These days we argue a lot and one day I almost wanted to end it all. I think it's stress  and PND getting into my head. He promised he will help more and will make an effort to tidy up after himself.

Hope all of you are ok and please don't let our thread fade away. 

Love to you all. 

Handy


----------



## Songbird80

Hi All

Looks like it's been very quiet on here...

Handy - I'm so sorry you've been feeling low and that you've put your back out you poor thing. Why on earth won't your DH help with the nappy change? That just isn't fair!

Monito, Tara, Gia, Sonia, Pippa, Calgary, H&P, Paddy, Simone - how are you all So hope each one of you is ok and happy xx

All ok my end - have been having a much needed break from tx. Its obviously sitting in the back of my mind but I've kind of just needed some time out, plus I had to take another 5 weeks of anti bs and now have to wait 6 weeks to retest again. Still haven't decided whether to recycle with frosties in feb/mar or whether to do do a fresh again. Tricky! Also got my wedding next Aug so things have started to ramp up for that now... Invites, band, transport... The list of things to do is endless... But fun!!

So I know 5 people in tx that all got a bfp this week... I think there's something in the water!

Wishing you all heaps and heaps of love and festive cheer 

Much love
Songbird xx


----------



## Fraggles

Hi All

Sorry have been absent have been really busy getting ready for LO who was due yesterday and also preparing to move house in the NY so busy sourcing stuff and discovering problems whenever start a new job at the house finding something else needs doing that wasn't planned for. But that's life.

Thinking of you all and still here in spirit. Plan to be back a bit more regularly when life settled a little bit more.

Lots of love xxx


----------



## Momito

Wow Fraggles...it is all about to kick off for you!  Hope it all goes well...        

Handy...am sorry to hear that you seem to be doing the brunt of the caring, clearing up etc.  Sure hope your DH gets his act together, especially now that you´ve put your back out.  A new baby can put a lot of pressure on a couple, new priorities, timetables etc...hopefully things will fall into place and you will find harmony again.  Hope that your mother gets better quickly too.  You have a lot of demands on you habibti.  Am glad that you´ve got out of doing Xmas lunch anyway!  Much love to you...xxxxx

Songbird...what a pain to be back on the anti-bs...but hopefully this time you will get them cleared off for good.  I would deffo go for the FET...as your sis had such a great cycle and such great quality embies.  I hope I am right in my belief that these infections were the only thing in the way.  You have every chance of things working for you...        Obvioulsy you must do what you feel is right...has the clinic given you any advice on the matter?  
You are going to be one busy bee with your wedding plans...!

Where are you all gals?!  I´ve been a bit quiet too...not much felt like thinking about tx to be honest.  

The No Hope clearly trawls though more media sites than it answers emails, as I wrote a not so flattering piece only to have one of their bods contact me wanting to discuss things.  Er...why don´t you just try answering your patients´queries?  Is it that hard?!  Doh!
In the meantime, my results came back from Serum...all clear.  Had my first consultation on Thursday and it turns out my blood clots really fast (so all my "normal" results given to me in Spain turn out to be slightly off normal - bar the cat poo remember!...), so will be on clexane for blood thinning and, wait for it, vaginal viagra too!  I said that I hoped it would have some very pleasant side effects!   This helps build up the uterine lining and blood flow around the ovaries, which is good for follicle development.  I´m also going on some chinese herbs, one for thinning the blood and the  other for helping egg quality.  All very open minded but I like it!  Am going on the pill for my next cycle, for around 20-25 days, and will go over for monitoring on day 1 or 2 of that cycle.  From there a decision will be taken on protocol, either mini or natural IVF hopefully, depending on the follicle count.  She feels confident, which makes me feel confident.  We discussed a lot of different things, and just to have someone looking at your case in detail is a great big fat relief.  And she says I´m young!  I could kiss her!  So roll on Athens!

Sonia m´lady...have you too had your consultation yet?  Let me know how it goes!

Lots of love to you all.  Pipster...hope that you have enjoyed your time away back home.  Hope you weren´t caught in any of those gales...they looked pretty dramatic!  

Gia...how´s baby S, and Calgary, how are your boys?  Simone...hope that your DH is settling into his new job.
Tiara...big hugs as ever...Sue...how are you these days?  How are those neighbours of yours?  And your lo?  Mac Cook...are you still out there?  H&P...how are you getting on with your lo?  Paddy...how are things at home?

Lots of love to you all....

Momito
xxxxxx


----------



## Stretch

Hello Lovely Ladies,


Great to hear from a few you, i love keeping up with all your news   


Handy - Sending you some HUGE    and lots of love and strength. we all pray long and hard for these precious babies but although they are wanted so much it is still the most unsettling thing to ever happen to our lives and does often have a mega impact on relationships........not to mention those damn hormones!! Keep digging on in there though hun because trust me it does get a lot better (give DH a kick up the bum for me though eh   ) Hope your back feels better soon too   


Momito - Yay that clinic sounds much better and much more positive, really glad to hear it all moving forward how it should be. I am going to keep absolutely everything crossed for you x


Songbird - Wow a wedding......how exciting. Where are you getting married....I want to know all the details x


Fraggles - Good luck lovely lady.....cant wait to hear your news xx


Big big    to all of you xx


----------



## Wraakgodin

Awwww... Momito, that is sweet that you remember me!  Things ok here, busy in the run up to Christmas, I was going write my cards early this year, and here we are 11 December, where does the time go??!  Going to spend Christmas with my parents, bro and niece, looking forward to that!  Isabella is starting to show her independent streak, she is as stubborn as her papa, which can be “fun” to watch them sometimes!  I have got him the Supernanny book for Christmas!  

What a  cheek that they contact you AFTER your wrote that piece on them, they could have avoided all that bad publicity if they treated you with a little respect.  How DARE they treat you the way they did.  This is a very emotional process and clinics should do all they can to minimise the stress that comes with it.  It sounds like you are getting treated well at Serum, I will have everything possible crossed that this cycle is successful.  My clinic said that positive thinking was the only thing I could do to improve my chances and you sound like you are really enthusiastic and positive about your treatment by them so far, so hopefully that will contribute to your BFP!  

Fraggles – good luck!

Handy – sending you huge hugs.  I hope your back gets better soon and someone starts looking after you after you look after so many people.  

Songbird – I hope the antib´s help.  Let me know where the water is and I will be there guzzling!  

Sorry I haven’t been here much, normally I just get time to look after Isabella, do my modding and then off to bed!  Must make it a NY resolution to organise myself more and hopefully I will get more time to post!

Sending love and hugs to all

Sue


----------



## handy1

Hello ladies

Songbird ... Wow the excieny of the wedding preparation . Hope the antibiotics work for you and retesting will ne negative . I am with you for trying first the FET. It does work and just forget about the statistics. 

Fraggles ... Hope everything is ready for the LO and have a smooth delivery. 

Momito. How are you habibiti ? Very interesting about the vaginal viagra and of course you will get the pleasant side effect... Lol. Serum are very good with communication. I was talking to penny before going to lister. 
I know what you are saying about those positive test as it gives an explanation of what was wrong before. This time will be your time to be a lovely mummy ( praying for you). 

Macook ... It is good to hear from you. How is your son? They grow very quickly 

Gia ... How are you and baby S? 

Pipster ... Hope you had a lovely time in Scotland and jemmima being spoiled by your family. 

AFM my back is improving a little bit. My DH is behaving himself and did hard yesterday cleaning the house and cooking dinner for us. I hope that this continues. We also talked and discussed things he did apologised and promised to help more. 

Love to you all

Handy


----------



## handy1

Hello sue 

Sorry missed you post while writing. Isabel is growing up and it is funny to watch her having her own personality and being stubborn . 
Very good resolution for the new year I will try to do the same. 

Love 
Handy


----------



## Songbird80

Hi Gals

Fraggles - good luck to you my dear!

Momito - the clinic sounds much better! I've heard about the Viagra thing as thought I might need it too... It helps lots of ladies. My clinic has just kind of said I need to keep rolling the dice... Fresh will ob increase the chances and almost want to take the opportunity whilst my Sis is volunteering and not having baby no. 2 so need to think about it over the Christmas break. I think I'm just scared that if it doesn't work again  it will put such a downer on the run up to my wedding... Need to have a good think about it xx

Mac - lovely to hear from you! I'm getting married in the south of France next august!! So excited!! Getting the invites printed next week so it's all go!!!!! How's you? 

Xx


----------



## Guest

It is quiet on here, I agree...but with so many Gourmet babies it's hard for the mama's to always post.  


Handy - hang in there!! Getting the baby was only half the struggle.  Juggling demands of life and being mommy was never gonna be easy!! Babies certainly change the dynamics of relationships - part of the reason DH kept stalling.  But you will overcome - you've got this far, eh?


Momito - glad Serum treating you well!!! No Hope should now be called "   ing no hope at all and totally useless"  


Sbird - I agree, it's nice to take a break from tx.  However....do you ever really switch off?? I've been of tx for a year but it's always there.....  Go with your gut instinct? Is it a big deal to be preggers at the wedding? or do you relax & enjoy the wedding planning and pray for a honeymoon baby? Could your sis go ahead and you freeze her eggs? One of the clinics in spain told me that there is no waiting list and I can dictate exactly when I want implantation coz they use frozen eggs....I'm not convinced the process doesn't affect quality...but they're the experts.  You've also gotta work with your sis...if she's ready now perhaps you go for another fresh and see what happens.  Then you have plenty of frosties to make a sibling.  However....it all costs money and emotions. Momito has a point that if you are given the all clear then it's just a numbers game from now on with your frosties.  Follow your heart!!!


Mac - good to hear from you! I'm still riding and loving it (although not been for a few weeks coz mega busy) looking forward to lots of lessons over crimbo!! ouch - john wayne alert!!   


How is www.sue.com?    I too planned to write my cards early...ooops!! I did post my foreign ones yesterday so just my UK to go....and only another 10 presents to wrap.  I love Xmas but preparation is hard work!!!


Fraggles - good luck with getting to meet LO.  Hope the gas and air is yummy!!!  


AFM: well.....apart from Mum having a hip replacement so me travelling up and down to bedford, work being (as always) hectic and mental, a friend going through tx and another friend recovering from an operation all is good here!!  


Last night we booked flights to Athens for Feb 11th for first consult.  Gonna spend a few days there before flying to Madrid (Procreatec) for a consult there too.  That way we have a couple of city breaks (keeps DH happy) and get to check out our top two clinics (also keeps DH happy).  We (I) have always been impressed by the positive feedback about Serum.  They also pay close attention to detail regarding tests and make sure you are 100% so giving very little reason apart from statistics for implantation not to happen.  procreatec is our preferred clinic for donors - but we can make an informed choice now.


Peny has advised me to go on the BCP (there is a certain irony there....) so hopefully my cycle will play so I can get my hidden C sample done.  Feeling really nervous now.....can't believe that the past few weeks DH has made things easy!!!  We were out with friends the other week and DH was very tipsy and burst into tears in the pub saying that he gets it now and he desperately wants a baby!!  Since then he hasn't gone back on his word (he often changes his mind like the weather) So last night I was a bit nervous booking flights as I thought  he might get cold feet but he seems very happy with the decision and the way things are going.


Hope everyone else is keeping well: Tiara, Paddy, Gia, Simone, Pips, Cal


Lots of love to everyone!!


Sonia


----------



## Momito

It is so lovely to hear from you all.

Sue...you are doing better than me on the Xmas card front...I´ve given up now.  I can´t get my mitts on any nice cards here and the only ones I have are rather horrible.  Dh is rubbish at cards anyway (he always asks why they are not stuffed full of money ha ha ha ha...the latin cultures have no appreciation of the concept of being thought of...).  Every year I imagine I will get cards especially printed, something romantic and Xmasy of the town, but I never get ´round to it!  Glad that you are set for a lovely Christmas with your family.  We are staying here, have some guests at the rental just after Xmas and to be honest we quite like the idea of going nowhere and just cooking yummy food and stuffing our faces!  Some friends will come ´round and hopefully it will be nice and chilled...

Handy, so glad that your man has seen the light and is helping out a bit more.  Trouble with men is that they are big babies who liked being looked after too!!!!  Glad that your back is easing up.  Things will smooth out as Mac Cook says.  The amount of work a small baby takes, (not to mention the caring for your mother too), is a bit of a shock to most couples.  How can this small bundle be so demanding?!

Songbird...Soouuuufff of France...now that is a pretty fab setting for a wedding!  No wonder you are excited!  As Sonia, m´Lady says...go with your heart on the next cycle.  I wasn´t under the impression that there was much difference between fresh or frozen...I thought the only slight downside with frozen is the thawing process, and vitrifcation is used nowadays and so the chances of it going wrong are very tiny.  But if on top of this concern, timing for your sis and her next baby, plus the wedding, are also concerns, then do a fresh.  After all, your frosties will still be waiting for you as and when, and if you needed to (which we hope you won´t!), you can still keep trying with the frosties whilst your sister has babs no 2.

I agree Sonia...do we ever really switch off?  So glad that your DH feels ready now.  Hope that your consultations both go well and that you will be spoilt for choice and that you enjoy your mini-breaks to boot!
You sound like you have been really busy...hope your mum is well on the way to recovery.
Agree with you on the FNH!

Mac Cook...glad you are keeping well and that your boy is keeping you busy, busy, busy! 

Fraggles...thinking of you...        

Love to you all

Momito
xxxxxxx


----------



## Guest

FNH!!!! Lol.  Took me a while but I get it!!! ( I'm so thick sometimes!!!)


----------



## Fraggles

Hi

Momito am so sorry the no hope have been so lousy with you but I have faith in Penny so think you are in good hands with here.

Handy hope you OH comes to the party and starts doing his share. A friend of mine said her husbands best friend said to her that her husband says he doesn't do a lot because she is such a great mum and so capable. She had a frank conversation with him and said that's as maybe but I feel like a single mum and if you aren't going to pull your weight there is no point you being here even though I love you and want to be married to you. Not suggesting you do this but she said it educated him and shocked him into starting to behave like a dad.

Everyone is doing better on the christmas card front then me I have written none but do only have one more Christmas present to buy.

Sa11en so pleased hubby now gets it and roll on Feb.

xxx


----------



## tiara

hi everyone...


handy hope your back is on the mend...you sound like you need pampering hun


Fraggles wow you do have a lot going on my sweet... All exciting ,me thinks


SBird...Well my sweet you definitely are on the right track hun with the Anti B's...it will work next time hun


Momito...I think that Bl**dy clinic in NY... I mean HOW DARE THEY, only worry about there reputation and not there duty of care to you..HMMMMMM!!! Anyway sounds like this next tx journey will be spot on....the lady Viagra will be a new experience me thinks!!!   I do think it has happen this time hun


Lady Sonia, what a god idea a road trip teamed as a holiday teamed as clinic research... you clever gal!


Hi to Gia, pipster, calgary....paddy and simone and H&P


Mac how is life hun, good to here from ya hun


Hi sue, hope all is well hun


AFM I have finally got to see my consultant, and he agreed my GP got my dosage wrong...she gave me a quarter of what i needed ARGHHH! so I have some new tabs and i have to see how i get on with them.....
I am nearly ready for Xmas... sad i know but i have no life.... it will be a lot cheaper for me this year as i have had a HUGE fall out with 2 sisters about 5 months ago and their kids now hate me too... oh well more money for me int he sales  
I agree we have to keep each other in our lives, I am terrible at the mo for being on line so apologies, just so busy with work...Oh i had a ickle filming job a training video for health and safety stuff, all good though, felt great to be on set, albeit a low budget job...but good all the same!


Love you all soooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo much


txxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Guest

Can I have your autograph  lol  xxxx

I'm up to my eyes cooking chill and rocking out to Kasabian.  Their new album is WICKED and we go to see them tomorrow at the O2.  I'm dead on my feet but I'm sure I'll rock out and perk up!! Bit worried about how I'll be Thursday at work...but hey ho....life goes on!! lol

I'm off to Wales at weekend to see the outlaws so back online next week (unless I can sneak a peak on my iPhone!!)

Much love

Sonia
xxx


----------



## Guest

Here's a new debate for us girls to thrash out....


Both Athens and Procreatec will freeze DH sample.  There will be 3-4 days between appointments so in theory it's not a problem (apart from with us enjoying ourselves on our road trip - we'll have to be creative!   )


ANYWAY...the debate is


1) will freezing sperm reduce the success rate or quality of embryo?
2) freezing sperm takes the pressure off DH for transfer 
3) we don't have to be in the country for egg retrieval we can be more flexible with our travel dates.
4) we'll be freezing sperm at two clinics so costing more (not a major issue bearing in mind all the other costs)


Any thoughts or experiences?!!


2 days left at school - I need sleeeeeeeeep!!!! Keep waking up at 4.30am every day!! Not sure why! I keep thinking I should get up and go for a run.....but I prefer lying awake but snuggled and resting then doing something productive with my time.  Perhaps my body is getting me ready for the sleepless nights of being a mama!!   


Lots of love


Sonia


----------



## GIAToo

Sonia - all of us singlies have to use frozen sperm, I personally don't think it's an issue.   
GIa Tooxxx


----------



## Guest

Thought as much Gia. Thank u!!! Hope u are doing well & gorgous baby s too. Xxx


----------



## GIAToo

We're good thanks.  Just don't feel like posting much   

The only other thing is that sometimes sperm can be a bit sluggish when it's defrosted and if that's the case you might need to have ICSI (which some clinics do as a matter of course anyway).

GIA Tooxxx


----------



## Fraggles

Hi
Agree with everything said by Gia but also it makes it easier for you if DH can't get time off when you want to go you have more options and that doesn't need to hold things up. Can't remember what hubby does but I know for me I had to fit in with other people's dates which sometimes meant I had to defer treatment. And there are so many of us singles who got bfp with frozen sperm.
Good luck and enjoy your well deserved break.
No news from me yet, LO is far too comfortable in there.
x


----------



## victoria99

We used frozen spermies as DH has a tight work schedule and we didn't want to take more than a long weekend off.


----------



## Momito

Fraggles...it is just too cold outside for your lo!

Momito
xxxxxxxx


----------



## Fraggles

Momito 

Yes I think that too. Another FF's waters have broken and she isn't due for another few weeks. I am convinced her LO will love all those cold winter sports and cross country running whereby mine will happily sit in the warmth watching them on tv hence he is staying put. They want to induce me tomorrow.

My 4 year old nephew and 5 year old niece have been wanting snow for weeks. They came home on thursday and said their headmaster had said there was going to be snow that night, My bro didn't want them to be disappointed so said they may be snow there may not. This was met by two voices going "No there will be snow because Mr A said so". Friday morning they wake up and there is snow so now headmaster is held in high esteem. My thoughts are I wish niece and nephew would stop wishing for snow until after Junior moves his butt.

xxx


----------



## Momito

Quite!  But it might get junior into winter sports after all!  A friend of mine´s sister (´s cat´s grandmothers aunt three times removed) couldn´t shift her lo out either...but she did eventually make it just 2 weeks late!  Just makes for one very laid back babe I think!  Very best of luck with the inducement tomorrow...I still have visions of you hiding behind the sofa in Brno, not wanting to know the results of your embies...and look where you are now (feeling massive no doubt)!  

Hope everything goes just as it should...         

Momito
xxxxxxx


----------



## Fraggles

Momito ROFLMAO - thank you for taking me back to the hiding behind the sofa moment in Brno and you are so right. I think with regards to being induced I feel pretty much like resorting to the hiding behind the sofa position too. LOL.

Hope all is OK with you Momito.  Where are you spending Xmas?

xxx


----------



## Stretch

Yay fraggles how exciting......you will met your beautiful bubs really soon. good luck hun and don't worry about the induction you'll be amazed at how far the adrenaline can help you along   


momito - Your xmas sounds absolutely perfect, hope you enjoy your snuggles and have a lovely time with your guests   


Calgary - how are you doing hun?


Gia - are you ok poppet, or just rushed off of your feet? If you are feeling down, sometimes it feels better if you write it down    


sonia - wow 11th Feb....that's less than 2 months, how exciting!! enjoy your riding hun......my horsey is quite poorly at the moment so no riding, just lots of cuddles and a whopping great vets bill!


Tiara - yay for your filming job.....clever lady! Really glad they are changing your dose again, hopefully you will feel like a new woman soon   


Songbird - South of France.....OMG how exciting and beautiful....I cant wait to see the pics   


Handy - Hope your DH is still keeping up his end of the bargain and helping out! are you looking forward to xmas?


Wraak - Hope you are ok hun   


Big    to everyone i have missed.


Thank you for asking how I am, I have been fairly quiet because i didn't want to talk too much about babies/toddlers when i know that just getting one for some of you is still the biggest prize, but i lost my job in feb and had to go full-time in March and it really messed with my head! i just missed j so much and the guilt was overwhelming so it has driven me round the bend,  but last week i started a 4 day a week job that is a lot less stressful and the extra day has just made such a difference already


----------



## Fraggles

Momito realised I had forgotten you had said about your Xmas but it sounds bliss and relaxing. x


----------



## tiara

Hi girlies.. i do  miss you all..


Mac, You just chat away about your little one hun...  Glad you have found some balance with work... I too have just gone to 4 days.. and i feel so much happier for it. Albeit poorer, but happier/


Momito I agree about New Years Eve, when you mentioned on our other thread the Forced Jolliness!! too right hun... 


Fraggles Good Luck hun


hugs to all


Txxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Wraakgodin

Good luck Fraggles!!!

Sue


----------



## H&amp;P

Sonia - as long as dh:s sperm is good quality there is no issue with freezing and it really does make things easier when it comes to tx. My dh couldn't do this as when penny froze it none survived


----------



## Momito

Fraggles...thinking of you hun....         Hope you have come out from behind the sofa...might get a bit squashed behind there! 

Mac Cook...sorry you have been through the mill a bit...but glad that you are back to a 4 day week and a bit of balance.  We love to hear about your lives and babs...no probs on my part certainly!  Hope that your horse gets better soon...and that the vet bills stop coming in thick and fast!

Tiara...glad too that you are on a 4 day week...you do sound a lot happier   
How is the new dosage?

Well my dad is on his way home now...it was so lovely to have him here.  He did comment, however, that he actually thinks it is colder here than in the UK...it has certainly been very nippy of late!  So you see...I am not alone in my analysis that winters are hard down here (but much better with the new paint in the bits we´ve done...highly recommend it!  Let´s just say that there are a lot of walls to get through...).

Am waiting for Mrs P to turn up to start the pill...and hopefully the special brew from Asia will arrive soon...I expect to become 15 again sometime soon!   Expect a bit of moodiness and a few tantrums ha ha ha!

The shop is dull, dull, dull...barely a soul on the street and quite frankly I wonder why we are bothering.  I´d much prefer to be doing something more productive than just sitting here with my fingers falling off with the cold.  December is never a good month here but this year it is even worse than usual!  Ouch!
On the upside...made a yummy crumble last night so life isn´t all that bad.

Sorry for the ramble...

Lots of love to you all
Momito
xxxxxx


----------



## Guest

Mac - talk away about babies and toddlers!!! You've been where we all are and are our inspiration!  That goes for all the yummy mummies on this thread!!  I love hearing about it all as it makes me remember that it will be worth it in the end!!! 

My mantra of the day is 50% 50% at the very least 50%!! lol    

I'm enjoying my hols - got a day and night to myself coz DH at his work do.  Already had a work out, got my nails done and had lunch. Thing is...not used to having so much time on my hands!! Not sure what to do with myself!!  There are lots of jobs to do but not in the mood, however every time I try to watch a film my mind wanders back to what I should be doing!! Maybe I'll have a quick 30minute runaround and then chill out.....get the duvet down and cuddle on sofa under the tree...

Lots of love to Fraggles - puuuuuuuussssshhhhhhh!!!!!!  

xxx


----------



## Fraggles

hi just a quickie as still in hosp but junior born at 230 this morning. was induced but born by csection as  distressed. passedd meconium and cord round neck so very lucky. receiived  fantastic care. f x


----------



## Momito

Fraggles...many congratulations to you!  Hope you can get some rest in between getting to know eachother.  It is amazing!   

Momito
xxxxxx


----------



## GIAToo

Congratulations Fraggles!            
Hope you have some support around you for those first few weeks at least! 
Lots of love
GIA Too xxxx


----------



## tiara

Fraggles WOOOHOOOO finally, you must try and rest... so happy for you....


Momtio, it is cold here so it must be freezing in espania....I think you should write a book whilst in the shop...your an amazing writer hun...


Lady Sonia... I did just that today, duvet...sofa.. Christmas films... hoorah




Hi to all hope your all well


AFM... I am the incredible sulk with this new HRT...methinks, i need to go back to the hospital ASAP..i was much better on a higher estrogen.. but i am enjoying not teaching....


hugs as ever
Txxxxxxxxx


----------



## Stretch

YAY Fraggles that is wonderful news......enjoy your wonderful snuggles xx


Tiara - oh hun that doesn't sound good, HRT is meant to make you happy.......go back as soon as poss xxxx


Sonia - your holiday sounds bloomin perfect!


momito - sounds like you need to shut up shop and go and join Sonia watching tv under the duvet   


Finish work tomorrow and then have a big works do all day on Thursday.......free booze so warning i might not make much sense when i post


----------



## Guest

Yay fraggles!!! Congrats!!! Sorry it was a traumatic delivery but all safe & sound. Lots of love & sleep

Merry Christmas!!! Brings a tear to my eye thinking of all the first crimbo's being celebrated this year!!! Well done everyone!!! So proud of us all. Those of you who have made it & those of us reaching for our dreams ( or even taking a breather gathering renewed strength for whatever path lies ahead!!)

Xxx


----------



## Songbird80

Congrats Fraggles!!!! X


----------



## Wraakgodin

Huge congratulations, Fraggles!!  I am so happy for you!!!!

I won´t be online much after today, so wishing everyone a fantastic wonderful happy Christmas!!!!!! 

Sue


----------



## handy1

Congratulations Fraggles. Enjoy your bundle of joy. Xxx


----------



## Wraakgodin

Just popped on to wish everyone a fantastic Christmas!!!  I hope you all get spoilt rotten!!! 

I am going offline for a week, so I will catch up with you all next year!!!

Sue


----------



## Stretch

Happy Christmas to you all too


----------



## tiara

Girls been at the in laws..hope you all had a merry time..


lots of love




Txxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Fraggles

Momito just saw your comment about me coming out from behind the sofa - have to say looking at LO's squashed nose he was also hiding behind the sofa with me xxx


----------



## Momito

He sounds a cutie...squashed nose n´all!
How are you both doing?

Hope you all had a lovely Xmas...

Momito
xxxxxx


----------



## Guest

Happy new year to u all!!!2012 is gonna be a good one!!!

Tiara sends her live but can't get online at moment


Big love to u all

S
Xxx


----------



## handy1

Happy new year. Hope 2012 be the best year for you allz l


----------



## Songbird80

Happy New Year lovelies xx


----------



## Momito

Happy New Year to y´all
 
Momito
xxxxxx


----------



## tiara

Finally I get to log on...hubby hooked up Skype and we could not log on to anything..all sorted now


I hope you all have a wonderful 2012 and I am proud to see in yet another year with my FF friends.


txxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## GIAToo

Happy New Year girls - I hope 2012 is your year    

Sadly I am suffering yet another bereavement as a good friend, aged 34, died on Friday in a car wreck.  What compounds the tragedy is that she died with her best friend, aged 35, who was a mother to a 2 month old girl, whom she conceived after cervical cancer and several miscarriages. I found all this out via ** and the words I read are imprinted in my head.  There was no other way her family could have told me and others as they are in the States.  Small mercy that she died in the States and the family do not have the added torment of getting her body home. The world feels like a very precarious place at the moment and I feel like I don't want to go anywhere OR get close to anyone else, just in case......I know this is all part of grieving, but God I've had my share of grief in 2011.     I rarely post 'cos when I'm not busy, I can feel quite down or just plain tired. Sorry    

I hope 2012 is a better year for us all, although I am beyond grateful for my beautiful little boy.   
lots of love
GIA Too XXXX


----------



## Wraakgodin

So sorry to hear about the loss of your friend, GIAToo.  You never know what is round the corner, makes you appreciate what you have.

Just back from visiting my parents and bro, had a lovely Christmas and New Year with them.  My daughter had fun with her cousin, they got on a lot better than I thought they would!

Love and hugs to all 

Sue


----------



## tiara

Gia so sorry for your loss, My friend died on Xmas day he had cancer anyway, but it took him sooner than we thought... life is tough, but you have your little one and you will get through it.....


----------



## GIAToo

Sue - thank you   

Tiara - so sorry to hear about your friend too   

GIa Tooxx


----------



## handy1

Gia Too so sorry about your friend.  This is very painful and depressing but life has to go on. Your little one will keep you busy and you will get through this. 

Sue  I'am glas you had a lovely time with your family and your daughter enjoyed it. 

Tiara  .. Sorry about your friend too.


----------



## Wraakgodin

Tiara, sorry about your friend.  Speaking from experience, even though these things are expected, it still hits you hard.

Morning Handy1!!

Sue


----------



## Momito

Gosh...Gia and Tiara...I am so sorry for your losses.  Sometimes life can feel like such a slap in the face.        We have to love who we have and what we have hard...as you say...life is precarious and hangs by a thread.

Gia...I love your pic of baby S.  I am sure that he brings you such joy and love.  Please give him a cuddle from me...     

Sue...glad you had a good Xmas and that the young ones hit it off!

Love to you all darlinglings...

Momito

xxxxxxx


----------



## tiara

Girls thanks so much for you lovely thoughts and warm wishes,... My friend was a fighter, he had a brain tumor which had returned.... i am more worried for his wife my friend , they were so close.... but i believe we have to dwell on the good in life otherwise what is the point hey!


Gosh the weather here is like something out of a movie.. storms, wind i drove past a lorry that had turn with the wide right across the motorway on its side... mad....


Love you all


Txxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Momito

Oh Tiara...it must be such a hard loss for your friend...very raw indeed.  No matter what the circs, we are never truely prepared.


----------



## tiara

Thanks Momito.... it just puts everything into perspective... happiness and the right people and health are the only thing that matters ... oh i am feeling very philosophical at the mo..... still hurts i have no family..but i am getting there slowly, thinking about alternatives...I have always been a bit slow about things.. hope the ze Erbs are working hun!   


tx


----------



## Momito

You´ll get there hun.  When the usual routes are taken from us, it can take time to even consider other options.  How is the HRT?  Hope the dosage has all been sorted now.  Already feel more energentic on these herbs...maybe it is psychological...dunno!  The placebo effect n´all that!

Hope your heart mends soon...xxxxxxx


----------



## Guest

Oh girls.... I've not logged on for a few days & this morning I read such sadness & loss. My thoughts are with u Gia & Tiara. 

It's been a busy week for us.... We booked flights to Athens & Madrid just before crimbo but now we've sorted accomodation. Plus a/f arrived so I have sent my sample to Athens for hidden c tests. We opted for the additional bacteria count too.... I guess prevention better than cure. I want to be in tip top shape for implantation. Can't believe that later this year I could be pupo!!!!! Never had 2ww!!! I know I'll be a bundle of nerves but 50% is such good odds!!
My best friend is currently going through ivf & everything shes experiencing is an echo of my 1st journey. She has 3 follies (there was talk of abandoning but she hung in there!!) & now egg collection tomorrow. Fingers crossed!!

Apart from the sad news, hope 2012 is being kind to you. Hoping, praying & wishing for an Olympic year!!!

Love

Sonia


----------



## tiara

Hey Sonia...that is good news, your plan will work hun.. Hope ya friend has good news re: ET...


AFM I am sad about my friend and for my closer friend his wife...but it has spurred me on thinking life is so short we have to embrace it...my positive ..up for life attitude may be a phase girls...but i watch this space..


love ya all  


Txxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Momito

Hi gals

In same boat as you Sonia...also been busy booking flights and sorting out accommodation.  Have downloaded a terrific lot of info re: Serum and going to Athens if you would like a copy.  Someone on FF put together a really comprehensive "doing Serum"...it is pretty amazing!

I can email it to you, to any of you, if you are interested.

Am happier and happier that we've decided to try with Serum.  Just hope they can get an egg off me!  Sonia...keeping fingers crossed for your friend...
Well done on AF and hope that the bacterial tests come back bug free.      

Tiara...Gia...hugs to you both.     

Pipster...are you out there...  Hope you are ok.

Songbird...what did you decide in the end?

Love to all

Momito
xxxxxx


----------



## Guest

Yay!! My friend got 2 eggs. Fingers crossed for love in the lab tonight 


Wow, momito... Ur going serum? When I've seen all the fact file stuff for there. Loads of useful threads. Where are u staying? I think it's called the best western... Lovely website & recommended on serum accommodation thread. 

T- keep positive. Some say life is short.... But actually life is too long to spend it doing things ur not happy with. 

Love to all

Sonia


----------



## victoria99

Just read through the last few pages.

Tiara and Gia - sending you both     during this tough time.

Sonia - great news for your friend!  Wish her all the very best as we all know how tough even getting one egg can be.  Have you chosen your clinic yet?  I got a bit confused when seeing your note that you've booked flights for Athens and Madrid.  Are you still deciding between Serum and Procreatec? I have to say that it's very exciting when you start on the path and know that you will end up PUPO.  I can't believe that now I've got two wonderful boys from my decision last year to move forward.  It was definitely the right one for us.  I've only just started back on patches now (about 1/3 what I was using) as I started to get headaches around Christmas.  I'm glad that I didn;t have to start too soon as they apparently affect milk production and I'm still pumping.

Momito - wonderful that you're moving forward with Serum.  Penny knows a lot about immunes (Serum was the first to identify the Hidden C from what I've read here) and gives such tailored care that I'm sure you'll find it a breath of fresh air compared to the NY clinic.  When are you planning to head out?

Sue - it must have been wonderful to see your daughter play with her cousin!  THeir personalities come out so much when they interact with other kids.

Handy, Songbird, Pipster and everyone else...a big   to you!  (Fraggles - your new alias sounds incredibly painful!!  )

AFM - we finally have a great nanny!  Yay - she's number 3 but I think she'll stay and she's wonderful with the boys.  Now I can start to focus on other things like getting rid of all the clutter that has built up.  It's amazing how quickly they grow out of stuff.  I see another big ebay push coming   

take care everyone,
Calgary


----------



## Guest

Hi cal,

We're torn between the clinics so decided to go see both. Serum are doing the initial tests & then we'll see procreatec to discuss donors. Dh would prefer Spanish donor... I don't have a preference but if he does we'll go there 

Lovely to hear about the boys. Good luck with nanny number 3!!

Love
Sonia

Ps big love to everyone else 
Pps my friend is pupo with grade 1/2 embie. Roll on 2ww for her


----------



## Momito

Great news on your friend Sonia...wishing her all the best for her 2ww...now the agony really starts!

We are heading out a week Friday.  Poor old DH has got chronic backache...either trapped nerve or slipped disc we think...but moving around gently does seem to help, and lots of rest.  I sure hope he is better by the time we go...it will be a long day to get to Athens from sticksville and not nice if he is in pain.  We are also going to Istanbul for the  intervening week...officially a buying trip but think it will just be nice to be somewhere else for a bit!  Then back to Athens in the hope that I will produce something worthy!

Calgary...glad that you've finally got the nanny sorted!  It is so important to get it right and must be a weight off your shoulders.  Knowing you you will zip through the clutter once you've got your e-bay hat on!  Ha!

Tiara...Gia...hope you are both ok...

Love
Momito
xxxxxx


----------



## Guest

Oh momito!! Poor dh!!!!  So what is ur plan for tx? U go next week.... Then Istanbul for a week & then back to serum...presumably egg collection. Ur gonna be away for a while then. When do u start stimm? All very exciting & I'm keeping everything crossed for u. 

Xxx


----------



## tiara

Momito... this will be it hun..it has to be... Oh I do hope Mr Lovely gets better in time...back pain on a flight is no fun...


Calgary...glad your sorted with help... how are the twins doing hun


Hi to all


Txxxxxxx


----------



## Momito

That's the plan!
DH still has pain but gently moving about does seem to help...it is harder at night to find a comfortable position.  Just hope that each day he gets a bit better.  No more heavy lifting!  These houses are murder for that...lots of steps...can't even drive in the street outside...so we always seem to be lugging things about.  Next house...bungalow with parking right outside the front door!!!!!


----------



## victoria99

Ah Momito - I can empathize with your DH.  There's nothing quite like backpain to lower your quality of life.  Here's hoping that it resolves itself quickly or at least by next FRiday before the travelling you two have planned!  I'm planning a marathon ebay stint Monday as I have the day off and the nanny is here.  Yay!! Love times like that, to myself as I don't get them very often these days.  I ahve to admit that I'm drawn to those Hoarder shows on tv and after each one I see end up going on a quest around the apartment throwing things out.  We could certainly do with a good clear-out as this is the longest we've been together in one place.  (normally we've moved after a few years so that helps with the decluttering).

Hey Tiara - the boys are fantastic.  DS2 is sitting on his own which is wonderful as he can entertain himself now while DS1 keeps himself busy doing multiple rolls across our carpet.  (DS2 doesn't roll).  Neither seem to be close to crawling but we're looking forward to that stage.  We're also giving them solids several times a day which is fun and messy.  We started with sweet potato puree for 2 days and then went crazy giving them tastes of various things every day (so not at all following the books).  Now we give them a taste of most of what we eat which is super-fun though the gagging is still a little stressful at times.  Can't believe that they are over 8mos now!  Time flies!!

Sonia - congrats to your PUPO friend!      

Big hello and happy Friday to everyone!

Calgary


----------



## simone hart

Hello all and Happy New Year to you!

Fraggles  -congratulations on your arrival   I had to laugh at your new email name referring to your 'raw nipples'!! it may not be a consolation to you but I had such tender nipples that I had to pat round my breasts with a towel after a shower as they were so sore. But 3 months later, they were fine and 'hardened up. I couldn't have lived without my nipple cream with beeswax. Hope it's going well.

Gia so so sorry about your loss. Hope lo is well and loved the photo of him in the snowman outfit.

Tiara - glad you're finding work better on 4 days. So sorry about your friend's husband as well - it is such awful news.

momito - hello you! So sorry about your clinic issues but hope all is going well with Serum. Fingers crossed that you'll produce that good egg  

Sonia  -hope you enjoy your city break and that you choose the right clinic for you

Handy - how are you yummy mummy and really hope dh is getting more involved with the childcare? - they do sometimes have to be 'pushed' in the right direction. I do think that older dads can sometimes be a bit set in their ways. As much as they want to be a dad,they find it hard to give up their accustomed lazy mornings chilling etc life really does change( for the better, I hasten to add) but with it comes much more demands on time.

calgary - You must just be the most organised of people with your decluttering, very impressed. I'm also really impressed that you've been managing to express and work too, that's great.

Songbird - your wedding sounds divine
Pips  -how's it going?
AFM all well this end. E is one next month - can't believe where time goes. All going well and like Mac Cook don't like to say too much as know how much some of you are still waiting for your little ones.

Love to everyone, x


----------



## Momito

Simone...no problem for me (but obviously can only speak for me)...know on some other threads there is a bit of sensitiviyy...but it is kind of all you mums to keep up with those of us still in the waiting room!  And after all...having those los is what is it all about and why we all met in the first place eh?!

We are off next Friday...2 nights Athens...6 nights Istanbul...about 8/9 nights in Athens...then hopefully onto Blighty for a week or so, although haven't booked that leg yet...!  We can't wait to enjoy that lovely English February weather ha ha ha!

Although it is a bit colder here over the last couple of days...we have really had a beautiful winter...hardly any rain...lots of sun...this is what it should be like!  

Lots of love to you all...Sonia...do you know when you and DH will be in Athens yet?  

Momito
xxxxxx


----------



## tiara

Simone chat away.... we are all friends on this thread... I am proud of you mummies and those moving up the waiting list...


Momito.... all I can say is wrap up warm, if today is anything to go by hun...


Txxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Stretch

Momito......really excited for your new journey hun. When you come back to blighty where do you go (county i mean)?


----------



## GIAToo

Momito - just want to wish you good luck with your trip - hope this is your time       and hope DH's back gets better   

Hi to everyone else    
GIA Tooxx


----------



## Guest

I love hearing about ur lo. Please don't stop... It inspires me on my journey. Although some of ur stories are very ouch & make me reconsider!!!! Lol - just kidding!!!

Momito - we're there 11th-15th feb. I think we'll just miss u!!! But if u wanna hook up in blighty then let me know. 

Xxxxx


----------



## victoria99

Hey Momito - if you're in London at all it would be great to meet up at......Gourmet Pizza   or anywhere else!  Can come with or without bubs.  Anyone else up for a meet-up?  Definitely let me know as I would love to see all of you again.

XX
Calgary


----------



## GIAToo

I'm always up for a meet up   
GIA Tooxx


----------



## tiara

I would love us all to meet up again.... but i would prob be teaching but ya never know i could pop on a train and join ya


Txxxxxxx


----------



## handy1

I would love to meet you all again. Hope the meeting will be before 6 Feb as I will be back to work, unless we arrange something during  the weekend. 

Momito .. Good luck habibty. Fingers crossed everything goes well. Enjoy your trips and hope DH recovers fast from his backache. 

Gia.... Baby S looks gorgeous . 

Calagry ... You are star at declutering. Glad you got a nanny you can trust. 

Sonia.... Good luck with both your trips and hope you can decide which one will be better for you. 

Tiara ... Lovely girl. Will the weekend suit you to meet? 

Simone ... I was thinking of you  few days ago while visiting some friends in staford and thought that we can arrange to meet as we are very close.


----------



## Momito

Watcha girls and thanks for all your good wishes.  DH's back is improving but not perfect...just taking it easy and doing those excercises, but at least he is now mobile!

Me and my big mouth...it is raining ha ha ha!

Will be heading for Sussex when home...let's stay in touch re: a meet-up...not sure of dates or movements yet...would love to see you and and babs are of course, most welcome!   

Sonia...think we will miss eachother in Athens...I anticipate us to be finished around 5th/6th Feb all being well...but haven't booked the flight to the UK yet...just hope we don't get an abandoned tx or any complications!  Boo!  That is my biggest fear tbh.  Am not thinking too hard about it and am going with the flow (or trying!).

Gia...love your new piccie!  Isn't S just so yummy?!?

Lots of love to you all

Momito
xxxxxx


----------



## Guest

Momito - just to wish you all the best!! Not sure whether you can log on but thinking of you hun!! come on follies - grow grow grow!!!


----------



## Stretch

Momito - loads of luck from us here too.....we are all routing for you xxxx


----------



## Guest

Quick question for those of u who've had tx abroad... What company did you use for travel insurance? I hear that normal insurance becomes invalid if your purpose of travel is medical. 

Hope everyone enjoying the weekend 

Love
Sonia
Xxx


----------



## GIAToo

Sonia - I just used ordinary insurance and took my EH11 card (I think that's what it's called). Or search FF or just google it. Good luck   

Momito - good luck hun       I think S is scrummy btw, but think I'm slightly biased   

xxxxx


----------



## Fraggles

Momito good luck I am sending those positive vibes to you.

Sonia I think I used ivftravelshield.

LO has bad colic and reflux so only get about 10 min chunks in the day to do anything but feel blessed but means everything else is neglected hence being awol.

Love to all xxx


----------



## tiara

Fraggles love the new name...mad eme giggle..


Hi and hugs to all


Yes me too momito...if you can log on..thinking of ya hunxxx
Txxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## GIAToo

Hey Tiara, how's things for you on the acting front? Hope you're ok   
GIA Too xxx


----------



## tiara

Gia, acting front okish.... i have had auditions all this month got penciled in for 2..but then nothing!!! I am going for a job interview tomorrow to join an new team of artists going into schools, so fingers crossed i get it!  How are and your ickle one....?? you should be very proud of yourself Gia, ...xxx


----------



## GIAToo

Tiara - I know it's not paid work, but it IS great that you are getting auditions.  I never got any the last couple of years really.  I haven't completely given up.  Going for a second read through of a new play which I'm hoping I'll actually get cast in and would be on at Stratford East Theatre, but who knows...and it's unpaid, but will look good on the CV.  I still don't know what I want to be when I grow up! 
Joining a new team of artists sounds great - would you give up your teaching job then?
Ickle one is just beautiful, bless him.  Such a good boy so far...(touch wood   ) Thanks hun   
Lots of love
GIa Tooxx

p.s. don't forget we were gonna write a play about all this........


----------



## Pipster1978

Hi lovelies,

Sorry to not have posted in ages. I've been reading & keeping up with your news but haven't had a chance to do a proper post until now.

Firstly, huge congratulations to you, Fraggles on the birth of your little one. I hope you're both settling into life together & having fun. How're your nips? (your name change didn't half make me laugh!) I'd literally be screaming with pain sometimes but mine are now fine. I found Avent nipple cream v good but it does stain clothes. Re colic, I don't know if you've tried baby massage but that can apparently help. Sure Start children's centres tend to run free courses for babies <6 months. Hurrah for freebies! 

Good luck for this cycle Momito. If you are around, I'd love to join in with a meet up. Baby J & I are going up to Scotland mid feb but think you mentioned you're coming over to Blighty earlier than that. Sending heaps of babydust your way sweetheart. I also hope that DH's back is okay - back pain must be a real misery!

Sonia- I'm really glad that you and DH are taking your road trip to see the clinics. I felt that my confidence in the clinic really helped me to stay positive & as comfortable as I could be with the experience. Not long til you go & then you can make a plan.

Tiara- it's wonderful how motivated you are looking for acting work. Fingers crossed for the interview & auditions. Theatre in schools is such a fantastic thing . I used to spend budget on that sort of thing a lot, especially if there was a PSHE element. What does the group do? 
   
Gia-sounds like things are going really well with S & that you're doing a fabulous job. I'll bet he's scrumdidileeumptious! And writing a play about all of this? Screenplay more like!  

Calgary- Bert & Ernie sound as if they're doing really well too. Did you manage your e-baying? 

Songbird- howdy! Will call soon for proper chat.

Handy- how's your little angel? And how're things with you? Do you still have your mum staying with you?
 
Simone- I can't believe E is almost one! Where has the time gone?! Hope all 3 of you are doing well.

Paddy- how're things with you sweetheart?

Hey MacCook- glad you've found a bit more work/life balance. Sounds as if you're much happier.

Have I missed anyone? Probably- sorry in advance if I have. Hi to anyone I've missed!  

Baby J's doing really well. She's getting bigger by the day, especially as they discovered that she had low sodium levels, which was inhibiting average growth. Now that she's on supplementation, her growth has sped up & she had more than tripled her birth weight by Christmas which means she's well on track to catch up. She's a delight & brings everyone so much joy. Just looking at every day as a gift, really. 

Had to go to Chelsea & Westminster  for my bone scan on Monday - they like to check every two years I think. Hopefully nothing's crumbling as yet &, if the going's good, I'll wait before starting HRT again so I can finish breastfeeding. The POF diagnosis won't ever go away but I'm extremely lucky to have Baby J. 

DH unfortunately hasn't found work yet & funds are very low so I'll probably return to work early & he'll be 'Daddy Day Care'. DH will be fantastic as a stay-at-home dad. The impact losing his job has had on his self-esteem is awful though so I want to make sure he does something for himself each week. He may do some re-training or something.

Life is certainly what you make it but my god it's full of twists and turns & unexpected detours. . . I guess all of us know that too well. 

Wishing with all my heart that 2012 is everyone's year.

Much love,
Pipster x


----------



## handy1

Hello girls 
Pipster it so nice to hear from you. I am so pleased that baby J is doing very well.  Don't worry your DH will soon find some work.  I will be going back to work in two weeks time and baby S is starting nursery today. I have to go back to work as DH has started his own business last year and still no regular enough income from his work. 

Gia ... How are you and baby S? 

Momitto... Thinking about you a lot and wish you all the best for this cycle. 

Sonia .... You will soon be going to serum. How are you feeling, excited ? 

Tiara.... Your are very talented woman. Finger crossed for everything you do 

Simone, Calgary, sue, mac cook, Paddy, songbird and fraggles  big hello to all of you. 

AFM I will be back to work in 10 days and baby S is starting the settling in days in the nursery today for an hour. 

I am really dreading going back to work as I'm going to miss the little one. But we can't afford financially to leave on the statutory maternity pay and income from DH new business. 
The only good thing is that the crèche is just 2 mins walk from my office. 

Love to you all

Handy


----------



## Momito

Hello girliewirlies

It is lovely to catch up on all your news...Handy...hope that going back to work won't be too much of a shock!  Know how hard it is with a new business...life will never be the same again for your DH...as with everything...pluses and minuses...but think the pluses outweigh the minuses...especially once the moolah starts coming in.  Glad that you have found a nursery so close to work...big help!

Pipster...lovely to hear from you...so happy to hear that J is going to outgrow us all and that she is thriving now they have found the reasons behind her initial slow growth.  Do hope that Mr Pips can find a new job...being in between is a hard place to be, especially in a work oriented place like London.  But am sure that he will make a superb Dad at home until things work themselves out.  These are tough times, so it is important for him to remember that it isn't him, but the circs.  As you say, a re-train and staying in touch with what is out there keeps him in the loop so he can be ready to jump.

Fraggles...your new name made me laugh too!  Apparently cold cabbage leaves in the fridge give sore nips a bit of comfort...you stuff them in your bra apparently.  Haven't had the chance to try it out though!  Hope the colic and reflux sort themselves out...not fun ones for the lo.

Tiara...glad that you are moving in a more "you" direction...yay!

Love Pips description of Baby S...he looks so lovely!

AFM...in Istanbul...what a fascinating place.  DH is up to his neck in history and loving it.  Mixing a bit of business and pleasure during the stimulation phase!   
As for my consultation...Penny is great...very kind, but also straight forward.  That is the good bit.  Bad bit is she thinks I am a difficult case, rotten blood flow, puny follicles, ovaries that are right for my age but verging on the atrophic because of poor blood flow, and am pre-menopausal.  We are going ahead with a low dosage programme, but she is not overly optimistic.  It would be nice to give her a wonderful surprise when we head back at the w/e, but, although am secretly thinking about it, am trying to go with the flow.  She doesn't think it will be worth trying again.  Have been looking into bringing over Frozen embie from NY via specialist company...if P agreeable, may be next option.  If none of this works, then DE will be our next port of call, but we will need to save again.  I feel I have done all the mourning a girl can do...and if everything is so rubbish in there then frankly there really isn't anything left to mourn.

Hope I haven't babbled on too much...thanks for all your good wishes...love to you all...Sonia, Calgary, Songbird, Mac Cook, Sue, Simone (nearly 1...wow!) and all you lovely girlies...

Momito
xxxxxx

PS...DH's back much, much better!  Thank goodness!


----------



## tiara

Hey ladies

Momtio... hun,, your so optimistic i am in awe... look it can work, and you will show em at the weekend... I agree with the back up plans to fly ya frostie to you.... You are a fighter and i know exactly what your talking about when you mention is there anything left inside to mourn but hun you should be sooooooooooo proud of yourself you have turned every stone, and YOU WILL GET THERE. I am follie dancing as soon as i finish this post....proper 80's style just for you.....glad hubby back is on the mend too.. lots of hugs 

Pipster, wow ickle S is doing brilliantly...great news... My hubby lost his job just after we were married...he was terribly low... I do think men feel the blow when these things happen hun... what does he do...couldn't we put our feelers out...surely we have a contact between us gals?? just thinking how i can help hun... are you moving to Scotland or just a visit hun? lots of hugs 

Hey fraggles the old cabbage in ze bra hey...dare you to give it a try....only kidding... hope it improves  

Handy, Yes the nursery being close is good... i would be pressed against that window every break.... but then i have been known to do that anyway...outside random shops...so ignore me!!! wow you ickle one too is doing well...so happy hun... how is your mum is she better now? hugs 

Hi to the rest of the gang and hugs 

AFM mega busy as per usual, I am very hung over today... my best mate came round with his wife( the one i was best man for) they have now had a baby....well she was like the only woman to have ever given birth... and she was pathetic with the baby...my mate does everything as she cant cope!!!!! cant cope!!! I drank a whole bottle of wine to myself, as she whittled on about how the gift i got them for baby pics was amazing( we sat through the disk about 5 times) and she said...Oh you must get pics done there ...they do you at the pregnancy stage, different bump sizes and then when the baby arrives etc new born... i then very loudly said...well that would be a waste of our money cos I cant have my own children!!!! but maybe she would take pics of hubbies BUMP(beer belly) so i dont feel left out!!!! sorry for the rant and the harsh bitter tone... but ooo she makes me mad!!! so early night to sleep off the carbs and wine... I know it can be hard when the ickle one arrives but my mates does everything... oh well...

love you all as ever

txxxxx


----------



## Wraakgodin

Sorry I havent posted lately ladies, snowed under with Isabella and modding!!!   

Sending everyone huge hugs

Sue


----------



## Fraggles

T yes got those cabbage leaves in the bra and as i have mastitis too apparently lemon juice on nipples help too so doing that too.

Momito hoping for a wonderful surprise.

xx


----------



## Guest

Fraggles - ouch!!! I think I'm changing my mind. Children are painful!!! Lol just kidding!!!!

Momito - fingers crossed & capillaries to I ovaries open!!!!! You need to do this for peace of mind xxx

Tiara - oh u lush!!! But sadly needed by sound of things!! Poor u it doesn't get easier does it!!!

Pips - yay for growth spurt!!! That's fab!!!!

Simone - 1!?!? Omg!!!! Where has time gone? I remember follie dancing for u only yesterday!!!

Handy - be brave letting lo go to childcare. It's so hard!!!!

Gia - s sounds like a dream!!! Ur doing fab Hun. So proud!!

Sorry short personals - iPhone is hard to type & dh on main computer

Love u all (apologies if I've forgotten anyone)

Love
Sonia


----------



## Fraggles

Sonia LOL you are a quick learner LO's may be adorable but they are painful. Never even considered breastfeeding would be difficult or that my boobs and nipples would be so sore but they are worth it. Good luck at Serum and Procreatec and really pleased that you are taking fertility tourism so seriously. Yay to fertility tourism and a moonie to all those judgmental idiots who feel they can criticise us - yes it is my real bug bear.

Lots of love

xxxx


----------



## Pipster1978

Just a midnight quickie from me, fnar fnar. . . 

Knew I'd missed someone! Hi Sue - how's Stewiebella?!

Momito- I guess you just have to hang on in there & give this your best shot. It's all anyone can do. Re blood flow- are you taking Aspirin or clexane? Joining Tiara in the folly dance. . . what a feeeelin' dah dah da da da


love to all xxx


----------



## Pipster1978

Tiara honey,   for your friend's wife! That's just plain insensitivity, regardless of the circumstances. You just don't shove stuff like that in people's faces IMHO! Don't blame you for feeling the way you do sweetheart.


----------



## Wraakgodin

Awwww Pipster!  Thanks for remembering me!!   She is fine, I am downstairs because she has kicked me out of bed!!  Normally she wakes up about 2am and crawls in with us, no point us putting her back in her own bed, she comes back like a boomerang!  So we have to put up with it, this morning I have had enough of her wiggling!  She is still a Stewiebella, hitting the terrible 2’s and asserting her “authority”!  Hopefully me and DH will be the winners at the end of it!   But overall she is lovely and we are so happy with her.  Never a dull moment!  

Sue


----------



## Fraggles

T
Hugs some people just don't get it do they. Hopefully your mate reminded her about her need to get a sensitivity chip.

xxx


----------



## Momito

Hi girls
Lovely to read all your posts...Fraggles...sorry about those nips of yours!  Ouch!  I imagine it must be going around with carpet burn on the most sensitive bit of your bod...hope you can find some relief and quick!

Sue...getting kicked outta bed at 2am...!  In 12 years you'll be unable to sleep until 2am and they come home (my poor mother!).

Tiara...  to Mrs Insensitive.  She sounds like a bore on top...no wonder you had a bottle o'wine to yourself.

Well girls...we've had a mini turnaround.  Went to the clinic for a scan on Sunday and there were 2 lovely plump follies...one 18mm (on the left), the other 22mm (on the right...miracle of miracles!).  P was surprised at how fast I responded (& with last week's judgement...we were extatic!).  In fact...ready to go...quick blood test to see how the LH was...had just begun to surge...no time for pregnyl or anything like that, went in first thing this morning and had EC!  Mr Big Egg is textbook perfecto, Ms Slightly Smaller, good.  DH sperm lovely...so please send some love vibes down to the lab.  P had decided that an early transfer is preferable as my lining is looking real snuggly, so we are going in around lunchtime on Weds.  Please, please, please...           

Love to you all...

Momito
xxxxxx


----------



## tiara

Ah momito....lets turn up the love songs in the lab tonight!!! I have everything crossed for you hun...   


txxx


----------



## Guest

Momito!! yay yay yay!!!!!!! How exciting!!!!!!!!! OMG!!!! This is fantastic!!! U go girl!!!!!        


Fraggles - how's the nips doing?   



AFM: hidden c and bacterial sample results came back from serum and I've got urea plasma.  Not too sure what this means but obviously I'm glad I've done the test as I believe it can cause implantation problems and miscarriage.  Very annoyed though as Peny suggests 25days of anti biotics.  I was really hoping we could work towards DE implantation around the Easter hols but now I guess there's no point planning anything until I get the all clear.  So frustrating!!!  Hopefully I can get GP appointment sooner rather than later to get the pills rolling so to speak!! 


Big hugs to the rest of the gang - gotta dash - DH taking me out for a curry!!! Haven't told him how ****** off I am at my results!!    Think he's find out soon enough!


Love you


Sonia
xxxx


----------



## tiara

Ah Lady Sonia...how annoying...but it will all turn out good in the end..best to get it all sorted before tx and all that travelling etc.. enjoy ya curry..yum..yumm.


txxx


----------



## Stretch

Yay Momito - fabby news - send you loads and loads (imagine the biggest truck load ever) of luck   


Lady Sonia - ah i know its a bummer hun but really good to find out now and knock one of those hurdles down


----------



## GIAToo

Momito - that is FAB news and sending you lots of    and       

Sonia - what a pain, but good to get it all sorted out before you do any treatment.

Sorry been a bit AWOL, but struggling with having had 3 bereavements in 6 months.  Went to GP and he gave me valium! Haven't taken any, but feel better to know it's there for those nights when I am crying uncontrollably and feeling "unhinged" (to use my GPs word   ).

hello to everyone else
GIA Tooxxx


----------



## Pipster1978

Just a quickie!

Momito - that's wonderful news! fingers crossed for transfer today!

Sonia- so frustrating re urea plasma but, as others have said, it's best that you get these things dealt with as you don't want to have a cycle, it not work & then find out you need anti-b's! Make sure you protect your gut & get loads of pre or probiotic yoghurt down you. 

Gia-no wonder you're feeling wrung out after so much sadness. Is there any way you could have some grief counselling, if you felt it would help? Grief is a very complex process with many emotions that tend to appear in a random order for as long as it takes to work itself out. With your situation, I imagine it's as if you're playing a fruit machine where random emotional combos are thrown up on a daily basis. Thinking of you, Gia xxx


----------



## Fraggles

Momito that is what happened when i went to P for my first iui - still at the stage i thought i could chicken out (different for us singles as don't go into this lightly by yourself) as planned to have consult the next day. However, Penny took some blood I think sent me for a coffee and when i came back lh surge was happening and i was inseminated. What fantastic news to wake up to. I am made up for you.      


Will post again later.


xxxx


----------



## Momito

Awww thanks girls for all your good wishes and lurrrrve vibes.  One perfect grade 1 embie, one grade 2 but still in the game...both put back today...so now what we need are megga sticky vibes.  DH in tears when we could see them both in my uterus on the screen.  Mr Softy.  We are both soooo happy to have come as far as we have and now are greedy for more.  May the good run never end.   
        

Gia...thank you so much for your kind wishes...especially as you are finding life hard difficult at the moment.  I know a valium can sound a bit drastic and makes you think of bored housewives in silly tv soaps, but it is good for calming the nerves and just letting you cope when things feel overwhelming.  Not forever of course, but it can just be a helpful intermediary.  Grief is such a hard one as it swipes from every side and without warning.  Gia dearest...lean on us and take care of your heart.          

Sonia m'lady...am sorry to hear these results have come in and need attention...but even thought it is not exactly welcome and delays things for you, better to deal with it now rather than find out after all the effort and expensive.  You are improving your chances by nailing all these pesky party poopers, so try to see it that way.  

Lots of love to you all
Momito
xxxxxx


----------



## tiara

Momito...you deserved this to go well for you hun.... and those sticking vibes are on their way hun full speed ahead!!!!  I am so proud of you for never giving up.. I hope you get Twins!!!!


Gia take it easy hun, having sudden losses does make one think about life hey!


Fraggles, Pipster, Sbird, Lady S, Handy, Sue, Simone, Calgary , H&P ,Paddy....the whole gang..... love ya all


AFM I got that job at the Theatre so more workshops coming my way.... which is grerat now I am part time at work... Hubby's sister is PG again... and slightly smug...but overall she is nice so i will let her off!




Hugs as ever


Txxx


Momito I want to celebrate for you hun!!!!!


----------



## Stretch

Yay to Momito - way to go Mrs PUPO.......sending you some extra sticky glue xxxx


Tiara - well done hun, that's great news


----------



## Momito

I like that Mac...extra sticky glue!!!

Tiara...congrats on the workshops...way to go!  
Think you are sweet to let s-in-law off the smug alert...  

xxxxx


----------



## Guest

Pupo momito with double embies!!!! Welling up thinking of u!!! How amazing & fantastic!! Stick stick stick!!!


----------



## handy1

Yayyyy Momito. I am so happy for you being pupo and wishing you as MacCook extra sticky glue vibes. 
Enjoy every minute of your 2ww. Be positive and don't worry .  
You made my day and I am really pleased for you. 

Tiara ... Congratulations for the theatre job. 

Sonia ... Sorry about thr ureaplasma but the antiB will get rid of it and you will ne ready for your cycle. 

Gia.... Take care of yourself .. It is so difficult when you are grieving. But time is the best healer and things will be better but it takes time and suffering. 

Hello to fraggles, pipster, songbird, paddy, Calgary, MacCook, sue, simone. 

Handy


----------



## victoria99

Quick one- super congrats on being PUPO Momito - what a wonderful turn of events!!!!  Positive feelings and thinking must have helped those two follies!!

Sonia - much better to get it taken care of now.  Then you'll be ready to go when it's all cleared up.  Bummer for the timing but you actually are moving forward towards good news as you need to take care of it!

   Gia.  Hope you're finding some support as I can't imagine how tough it's been for you.

Big hello to everyone else!
XXXCalgary


----------



## H&amp;P

Momito - sending super sticky vibes your way, ben following your serum exploits from my phone but struggle to post from there.

sorry i have been awol we have had lo in hospital with a viral infection on a drip, we are home now but he still isn't 100%, back at hospital next tuesday for repeat blood tests.

will be back with more personals later, love to all.


----------



## Momito

Gosh H&P...hope that your lo is ok now.  What a worry for you both.  Thanks for your sticky vibes (all of you!) and lots of positivity for a speedy recovery for your lo...         
Momito
xxxxxx


----------



## Cozy

Momito,

sounds like everything is going your way and couldn't be better. I look forward to hearing some good news soon    

enjoy and think positive on your   

 

speak soon

K 
x


----------



## Momito

Thanks Cozy!

xxxx


----------



## GIAToo

Momito - fabulous news PUPO lady!!!!!              Good luck hun. 
GIa Too xxxx

(p.s. thanks everyone for your kind words.  Went to a memorial service for my friend on Tuesday and read a poem (was a bit wobbly, but I got the words out!).  Feeling better.) xx


----------



## Songbird80

Hey lovelies

So sorry for my lameness on ff these days.... Think of you all often xx

So lovely to hear everyone's news!

Special hugs to Momito on being pupo... Really hope this is your time honey, you so deserve it to be xx

Quick one for Sonia - I would defo recommend getting rid of the ureaplasma, and I would totally recommend retesting to check its gone before you cycle. It's bloody annoying as you have to wait 6 weeks after finishing the anti bs before you can retest but so worth it. I found out I had mycoplasma  after my first failed fresh cycle... Took 25 days anti bs and then did the frozen cycle without bothering to retest to check the infection had cleared (I just assumed that 25 days anti bs would clear anything up)! After the frozen cycle failed, i felt unsettled so I retested for the infection and low and behold it was still bloody there. So I did a second course of stronger hardcore anti bs in December, waited the 6 weeks after finishing and retested 2 weeks ago and the results came back last week to confirm the infection has finally gone!!! Hurrah!! So... My advice for you... Despite your eagerness to get going, i would definitely recommend saving  yourself potential heart ache and pennies by making sure the infection is definitely gone before you cycle. Better to go into a cycle knowing that everything is in good shape, even if it does mean waiting a little longer than you'd hoped.

Gotta scoot now to get my barnet done but lots of love to you all and Momito... I'll be embie dancing for you like a mad women for the next few days!!

Much love to each and every one of you
Songbird xxxx


----------



## Pipster1978

Just a very quick post. . . 
Awesome news Momito! Sending a huge sprinkle of babydust your way & hoping your embies are nestling in nice and snugly! Wishing that the 2ww passes quickly & then the pee stick, he say 'yeah!'

Hi Cozy- we've never met but I noticed from you signature that your LO was preemie & tiny. . . me too! Scary but they soon grow!

Tiara- well done you on getting that job! Brilliant news.

GIA - hugs for you sweetheart. You've had such a rough time x

AFM, DDH accepted a job offer yesterday! It's a 6 month contract initially but could lead to more. I'm just so happy for him & proud too as his self-esteem took such a knock with all the job rubbish & then being out if work for so long so it's given him a much needed boost. Hurrah!

Tell you what, it's going to be The Year for us Gourmet girls!

Much love,
Pipster x

. 

Much love x


----------



## Pipster1978

Forgot to say that I hope your LO's okay, H&P and that you're okay too. It's awful when babies have to be taken into hospital. I hope the children's ward experience wasn't too bad. Thinking of you x


----------



## tiara

Hi All
H&P gosh sounds a worry, but glad all ok now sweet.


Hugs to all


txxxxxx


----------



## GIAToo

H&P - sorry I missed your post about LO - hope all is well now    As Pipster says horrible when LOs in hospital - not looking forwrd to S' hernia operation.  take care
GIA Tooxxxx


----------



## Momito

Super hugs for you Gia and glad that you are feeling better.  I see the need for memorials, funerals, the whole ceremony and remembering...it allows for the thinking about the ones we love, the feelings.  Glad that you found some solace.  
When is Baby S due to go into hospital?  Wishing you both well.

Songbird...lovely to hear from you...and congrats on clearing up that infection!  Now you can move on and succeed!

Pipster...Yay! on Mr Pip's job...FANTASTIC!  Hope that he enjoys it and it leads to more and more.   

All well here...back in Engerland...taking it easy...loving seeing my family and friends...and waiting for test day!    Let's hope...let's hope!

Love to you all 
Momito
xxxxxx


----------



## Guest

Momito - big hugs & sticky vibes!!!


----------



## Momito

Thanks hun!  Have you started your anti-bs?

xxxxx


----------



## Guest

Hi Girls,


No momito we haven't started yet.  WE can't drink when we're on the tablets and we want to enjoy our city breaks next week.  I don't think waiting a week is going to make a difference as I agree with Songbird and won't be going near implantation until this is cleared up.  I really don't want there to be any reason for treatment to fail.  How is the 2ww treating you? When is OTD?  Are you feeling OK or going slowly mad?  Sticky sticky vibes!!!


Gia - loving the pix on face book!!! You look brilliant. (she really does girls!! A right yummy mummy!!)


H&P - Hope LO feeling better and all the results come back clear.  I too enjoy seeing and hearing all about him on ********.  How's the kindle?  I recently read Sing you Home by Jodi picoult.  Very poignant - a woman has IVF and fails (very very sad!!) then her husband splits up with her and the story is about her wanting the embryos.  Sounds depressing but I loved every minute of it!!! I always love her books!!


Songbird - thx for the advice hun.  We'll discuss with the clinics the impact this will have on our treatment but as I said above, I totally agree and want to be clear before going ahead.


Pips - how u doing? Such good news about DH!!!!!  yay!!


Big hi to everyone else: Cal, Handy, Simone, paddy girl(where are you?!!!!)


Lots of love


Sonia


PS: my friend got BFN.  Not that she tested - she got a period day before OTD and couldn't face doing a test.  She said it was super heavy (TMI - sorry) so knew embie had no chance of sticking.  My heart totally broke for her!!


----------



## GIAToo

Sonia - so sorry abut your friend    Hope you have a lovely time on your break.  Thanks for the compliment   

Pipster - so please for your DH re: the job.  Hope it develops into something permanent (IF he likes it there of course!)    When the weather is nicer perhaps we can meet up in Richmond or somewhere?

Momito - so glad you are having a lovely time in England and hope it is helping to take your mind off the 2WW.  Sending you lots of      

Hello to handy, calgary, tiara, songbird, H&P, Simone, fraggles, cozy, mac cook, Sue and whoever I'm bound to have forgotten! 

AFM - I am just in the middle of writing an email to all my family about the fact that I used an egg donor.    Scary stuff, but I want to be completely open with S and one of the things the DCN says about "telling" is that if the child knows and starts to talk about it (I know we're a ways from that!) and other people DON'T know, then the child may feel that there is something wrong with it IYKWIM.
Loving being able to stay in on these cold days, but not so sure I will love my gas bill when it comes! 

Love to all
GIA Tooxxx


----------



## Momito

Oh Sonia...I'm sorry for your friend.  It is never easy...in fact it is just plain disappointing and heartbreaking.  To get that far...
Enjoy your weekend breaks!  Sounds like a senisble plan to enjoy them before the anti-bs.  Hope they help you to make your decision.      

Oohhh...Gia...Scrummy Yummy Mummy!  Unfortunately I am the opposite to a techno geek and am not on ******** so can't see your beautiful-self!
Think your point on being open is a really relevant one...in the end it is all about baby S and him being happy & secure about who he is.      

Test day is Sunday...DH and I are both trying to be cool but you all know how it is...secretly we are both wondering and I am of course trying to interpret every little twinge but equally trying to accept that we are passengers and there is really nothing we can do to influence the outcome apart from not fretthing and not hitting the bottle ha ha ha!  It is good to be distracted by being here.  Had a dream I was at the No Hope last night...they were building new units all over the place (felt it was with all the money they'd had off the likes of us), I seemed to be constantly looking for my clothes (i.e. I was going about starkers), and so people kept staring and I'd tell them not to be so rude and what the hell was their problem!  No anxiety there then!   

Love to you all

Momito
xxxxxx


----------



## tiara

Hey ladies...


Hey sonia.. I am so sorry for your friend  
So is it next week you jet off? I agree have a few drinks , enjoy yourself before you take your meds...


Gia, hope the family email went went well hun?


Momtio... gosh your calm.... I think this is it!!!!! Enjoy catching up with ya friends and family... I have everything crossed for you sweet.


Hugs to the rest of the gang.  


txxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## GIAToo

Tiara -- think it is going to take me weeks to finalise the wording in my email!!   
Hope you're ok xxxxx


----------



## Guest

Hi girls,


A very rainy Athens... Oh well!!!  I'm full of cold too which doesn't help. So me & dh having a lazy morning before heading out sightseeing. 

Momito - big time thinking of u. Strange u were here recently. Is today test day? I'll keep checking by to see how u are. Thank goodness our hotel has wifi!!!!

Big love to everyone I'll fill u in tomorrow after I've met the lovely peny.

Sonia
Xxx


----------



## Wraakgodin

Good luck Sonia          

Sue


----------



## Cozy

hello ladies,

sorry to gate crash your thread... again...  

I'm just popping on to wish Momito good luck for today and I look forward to reading some good news.   

Hopefully it will be like the man from Del Monte says...... she says YES!!!! 

Cozy


----------



## Guest

Thank you sue.com 

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that Fertilityfriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites or the (in)sanity of said member!!


----------



## Stretch

Come on Momito I am desperate to hear if you are ok. All fingers, toes, legs, arms and anything else that will are crossed


----------



## Guest

Very funny sue!!! Lol

Momito - is no news good news or do we need to start sending virtual hugs.  Lots of love today xxxx


----------



## Songbird80

Thinking of you Momito and praying it is your time xxx


----------



## Groovinggirl

Hello ladies...it's me, your old and runaway friend! Sorry I've been gone a long time, I've had issues getting in, either I forgot my password or something was just wrong. I just decided to try today and voila, I got in! I'm sure I've missed a lot of news. Hope I can catch up with everyone. Lots of love


----------



## Guest

Yay!!! GG!!!! How are u??


----------



## Groovinggirl

Hey lady Sonia I'm good. And you? My little man was 1 last Sunday, time does fly!


----------



## Guest

Hey GG - I'm good thx. Currently in Athens for initial consult. Appointment tomorrow. However serious riots going on but not in our area so all safe here!!! We move on to Madrid weds. All very surreal. Can't believe lo is 1!!!!! Wow!!! 

Much love

Sonia


----------



## Groovinggirl

Oh I hope your appointment goes well hon. Glad the riot isn't affecting you. Wishing you the best and sending you lots of love xxx


----------



## Pipster1978

Hey GG, how're you? Can't believe LO is 1 already. . . mind you, J's 7 months already!

Sonia- hope you & DH have a good time in Athens (away from rioting) & that the trip is also fruitful

Momito sweetheart, I've been thinking about you heaps. Hope the radio silence is lack of Internet connection.      

Love to everyone,
Pipster xxx


----------



## Fraggles

Momito xxxx


----------



## Groovinggirl

Hey Pip! Lovely to catch up again. How's J doing? 7 months already? Amazing how time flies. Read your news about dh's new job, that's fantastic! I started a business too in the time I've been away . 
Momito, hope you're well
xxx


----------



## GIAToo

Momito - thinking of you       
GIA Too xxx


----------



## Groovinggirl

Hello Gia. How're you and your little one? Hope all is well xxx


----------



## Momito

Hi girls

Looks to be a BFN.  Tested Sat and showed a very faint line, but wonky and not looking right, but gave us hope.  Tested yesterday and today and nothing that could be interpreted as anything but a BFN.  Have had sore boobs and mild cramping for at least a week...must just be the meds.  Tried to get a blood test today but sorry to say the practitioners here in the UK are so anal about everything, just gave up!!!  Need a this and a that...oh FGS!  We're off home tomorrow so will get it done there...no stone unturned, although tbh feel it is a waste of time.

What a pity.

Love to you all and thanks for thinking of me.
Groovy...lovely to hear from you...was thinking of you over the weekend...Sonia...hope, bar the riots, you are getting on ok in Athens.

Momito
xxxxxx


----------



## Cozy

Momito,

I've been waiting for you to post and I hoped it would be with more positive news. I really hoped this would be your time.

I hope you manage to get a blood test done soon so you will know for definite. I hope that brings some good news, but from what you have said it is not too hopeful.... but there is still a chance   

 

speak soon  

Cozy


----------



## Groovinggirl

Oh Momito. I wish I could give you a squishy hug my sweetie. *sigh*..sending you big hugs xxx


----------



## handy1

Momito

GPs  are really annoying. Hope you manage to have your bloods done tomorrow for a definite answer. 
Lots of hugs for you at this stressful time. Lot lots of hugs 

Handy


----------



## Fraggles

Momito big hugs for you both. xxx


----------



## Guest

Oh momito. Big hugs Hun xxxxxxxx

We've had a bit of a down day. Peny is absolutely brilliant & lovely & knowledgeable.... But... She said I haven't got the best prognosis. I have 2 infections which are hard to get rid of completely so we would have to put them in remission with antibiotics throughout first 10 weeks IF implantation is successful. 2 infections would indicate scarring (hysteroscopy tomorrow - totally crapping myself!!) and also NK cells so I'd need pregnisolone, Clexane & intralipids. Plus she urges 3 embryos. We're worried about multiple birth but she sàys that is unheard of with infection. Really want to curse but don't want to add to our lovely moderators job. Oh yes & dh has DNA fragmentation!!!
So.... That's our trip so far. I feel like its one hurdle after another & for the first time ever in our ivf journey I've started saying "it's not fair!!! Why me?"
I'll update u ladies after tomorrows meeting

Hugs again to momito!!!!

S
Xxxx


----------



## tiara

Ah Momito...hun... you must be exhausted with the revelation  Can it be turned around to a Positive hun.... you are virtually smothered in hugs from me and the gang.... I am sorry it wasn't an instant positive test... i think the world of ya and I really wanted this time to be the one!!! so sorry hun...  


Sonia... ah hun, not the news you wanted, but at least there looks like a solution sweet, albeit a huge wait for you both  


GG yay good to hear from you sweet...Wow ya babba is one... doesn't time fly!!


Hi to the gang and hugs galore as ever  


txxx


----------



## GIAToo

I think some       are badly needed.

Momito - I'm so sorry hun, I really hope that you get a change of luck when you do a blood test and you have a late implanter          

Sonia - sorry that you have these infections which are complicating matters for you.  Don't worry about the hysteroscopy, it's a piece of cake and you'll get a lovely video of the whole thing!! (I didn't as I had mine done in the UK).  Maybe the way to look at is is at least Peny has a plan to deal with all these things.    Glad you're being spoilt though   

GGirl - hello!  We are fine thank you. What business have you started?   

Tiara - how you doing?  

Hello everyone else   

AFM - I'm good.  Baby S weighed in at 13lb 13oz today, little chubster.  I'm up and down, but got cast in a play today so feeling quite good.  It's only on one night as it's a new play in a festival of new writing, but it's on at Theatre Royal Straford East so that's quite good for my CV.  Naturally I am playing a chavvy Mum/tart with a heart! (seems to be my niche role!)

Night night - take care everyone
GIA Tooxxx


----------



## Guest

Back at the hotel now. Chilling for a couple of hours before heading to serum. Feel a bit tender down there.... But I guess that's normal. 

Thx for ur support
Xxxx


----------



## Pipster1978

I've been thinking about you Momito & I'm sending you hugs. Lots of love x

Hugs for you too Sonia. Hope your recovery from the hysteroscopy is speedy x

xxx


----------



## Stretch

Momito - really gutted to hear your news hun, I was positive it was your time, but I just know it will be soon   


Sonia - Massive   for you hun, I hope it wasn't too uncomfortable today and that the results are promising. I know it feels like an uphill struggle right now but trust me knowing all of these things b4 you have your treatment is brilliant as it means Penny can adjust your cycle to suit you   


Gia - Great news on the job and lil chubba chops   


Love to you all xxx


----------



## victoria99

Oh Momito - so sorry to hear your news!  Sending you all my very best     
Calgary


----------



## Momito

Hi girls
Back home...off meds but haven't done the blood test.  DH is down with flu and we've been living out of suitcases and need to get sorted.  The house is soooo cold we are trying to heat it up.  Thanks for all your kind wishes.  It sucks don't it?  But in a strange way just feel relief to know.  TBH money is an issue...we keep putting everything else on hold...business...the house...to pursue this dream and just not getting anywhere.  But am not down.  I surprise myself at how I accept these outcomes.  We will try again but just want to priortise some other angles of our life at the moment.

Sonia...hope the h went ok...what a lot to have to contend with in one go.  But Gia is right...P is so good at dealing with all these things.  Despite our outcome, really think that this has been the best tx we've had to date.  Good protocol, kindness, relaxed...would deffo go to Serum again.  Just need to win the lottery!   

Hope you are all doing ok...

Love
Momito
xxxxxxx


----------



## tiara

Momito... you are WONDER WOMAN!!!!!, your integrity and ability to see past the disappointment is inspiring hun... get writing a novel... your fortune lies there i am sure of it!  it is amazing how life slips by when tx is in your life.... enjoy thinking about other stuff my sweet!     I am here if you need me.  


hey ladies..... love ya all!!!! So there!!!!  


Txxxxxxx


----------



## Momito

You are such a honey Tiara.


----------



## Groovinggirl

Momito, I think you're a very amazing woman, I admire your courage and I believe everything will work out fine. Sending you lots of hugs from across the world xxx


----------



## Groovinggirl

Hi Tiara, how're you doing? How's everything with you? So sorry I've been awol so I'll have to ask if things eventually worked out with your dh xxx


----------



## Groovinggirl

Gia, I'm well thanks. I started a baby accessories, essentials and playthings business, so I supply them to expectant mothers. It's going ok though it's a bit tough juggling the home front, a toddler and business..but I do my best. I love it so I'm not complaining xxx


----------



## Groovinggirl

Lady Sonia, hope you're well. How's it going over there at Serum?


----------



## Groovinggirl

Hey Pip, time does fly. Wow J is 7 months.

This is insane, it's past 1 am my time. I should scoot to bed..xxx


----------



## Songbird80

Big hugs for Momito xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Guest

Momito - not sure what to say. Hugging u so hard in my heart. 

T - hope ur well. What's news? 

This is a real quickie as iPhone typing sucks & there's so much to update u all on regarding our road trip. Just emailed peny to say its a go for de with her!!!!!!  Procreatec advise seeing immunologist in uk so booked to see dr gorgy next Thursday. Feel feintly hopeful for the first time in years!!

Fill u in properly over weekend when on keyboard 

Love to u all

Sonia
Xxxx


----------



## Wraakgodin

Still thinking of you and wishing you all the luck in the world, Sonia!!!

Sue


----------



## Guest

Hi Ladies,


Bit of a "me" post to fill you in on everything over the past week.


Well - Peny is amazing.  Her reputation is well deserved!!  We discussed lots!!


1) How me being on the pill is possiblly the cause of my POF - I try for years NOT to get pregnant and it's possible that is what is stopping me from getting pregnant!! I was angry for a moment when I heard this   but I can't rewind time, I can't change things so move on.  


2) We spoke about how my past OE IVF protocol was too intense and how high doses of IVF drugs do not guarantee eggs, let alone good quality. Again, this makes me angry...  but I can't change the past...so move along.  


3) I have both chlamydia and ureaplasma in my uterus - frustrating how the UK urine tests don's pick this up   .....but once again....no point crying over spilt milk.  We went to Serum because they do these tests and therefore can advise about next steps.


4) As a result of the infection she assumes I have NK cells.  We could do a test but she said that the presence if infections is a high indicator of these cells so therefore she suggests the protocol of clean, pregnisalone and intralipids, plus continuing with antibiotics.


5) The hysteroscopy (we didn't bother having a scan) showed curtains (!!!!) of adhesions in my uterus caused by infection.  These were successfully removed and implantation cuts made.  Doctor and Peny were happy with outcome. 


6) At the first meeting we talked about DH sperm showing DNA fragmentation but the second consult she said he had good quality sperm - bit confused but if she says it's OK then it's OK.  


Peny said she was happy for me to proceed when ready wherever we wanted (she knew we were going to Procreatec for consult).  One thing that is a bit of a sticky one for me is the triple embryo transfer.  Apparently she does;t know of anyone with infection having triplets, but she also said that selective termination would be advised if that happened.  I don't feel comfortable with this.  To fight so hard for 5 years to get pregnant and then terminate......hmmmmm...not sure how I feel.  I'm pretty sure we'll go with two embryos.


Procreatec is a very slick clinic and everyone is lovely there (as at Serum too!!) we spoke with Jennifer a lovely american doctor who agreed with everything Peny said. The only additional advice she gave us was to find an immunologist or haematologist in UK so that should we experience problems help and advice is a phone call away.  I mentioned Dr Gorgy and she agreed that his clinic is a good choice.  So this thursday we have a consult there.  Apparently if you are on Clexane, 85% of women bleed so we need to know immediately what to do with regards the meds.  However, I'm sure Peny will be able to support with this but it doesn't hurt to have someone close at hand.


It was a tough choice but we chose Serum coz they do the tests and procedures to sort the infections.  They have experience with this so can advise us accordingly.  Procreatec just seemed to go along with whatever protocol they are advised.  I really want to make sure that if I have an immune issue as well as infections (the two go hand in hand) then I need a clinic who is experienced with dealing with such matters.


Peny said for me to let her know what Dr Gorgy advises and then I guess we get the meds ordered.  We're hoping we can schedule implantation during the Easter school holiday, but tomorrow I'll have the conversation at work to suggest that there may be a possibility of us not making that window of opportunity.  My body never plays the games the doctors want it to!!


So...in a nutshell that was my week!!  From a holiday point of view we loved Athens!! Love the history and the Greek culture.  Our hotel (the Best Western Embassy) was great too! Madrid was OK...but we were disappointed with the hotel (Raphael Orense) - no Wi-Fi and no kettle in the room so no PG tips in the morning!!!!! Madrid as a city is beautiful, but for us it was just a place. There was something about Athens that got under our skin and we can't wait to go back.  


The sad thing Peny did say to me is that we shouldn't celebrate when I get as positive pregnancy....celebrate at 10 weeks when the baby is big enough to stand up to the infection.  This is gonna be one hell of a roller coaster!!  But I'm so glad that we've done all the tests, had the hysteroscopy and seeing an immune specialist so that we can nip all these problems in the bud and attack them head on.  If I hadn't gone to Serum or sent off my tests I'd be having repeated failed implants.  To me - that's not good enough!!! It was bad enough not responding to tx so I need to now get my body on side ready for implantation.  


I've been reading Alan Beer "Is your body baby friendly?" - WOW!!!!  All makes perfect sense.  Makes me think of my SIL (4 miscarriages but two lovely children.  how much heartache could have been avoided there though?) a friend at work 2 miscarriages.  She's too scared to try again - she has a son but I don;t think that makes it any easier to deal with!!      


Anyway.......Hope everyone is OK - thank you everyone for your messages and texts.  So good to know I've got the support in this perilous journey to achieve a dream. 


Momito - Hope you are taking some time out and getting your head around things. My heart breaks for you -   
Gia - Love seeing S on ********.  What a handsome fella!! What's happening with his hernia op? Memory like a sieve so apologies if you;ve said recently!!   
Songbird - what's your next plan of attack honey?
GG - a business at home and a toddler? You are wonder woman!!!


Everyone else: handy, cal, pips, tiara, Mac (how's the horse? Ive lost my nerve so close to tx so not been since xmas   ) , sue.  .com   


love


Sonia
xxxx


----------



## tiara

Gosh Lady Sonia...what a trip... it makes me so mad that we do get hit and miss info and tx over here hun!!!! but now you have a clear picture of the road ahead....and it is a positive hun your both up for it and taking it.
is it back to school tomorrow... i have half term this week coming. well done hun, pat ya self on the back, for getting back on the virtual horse of tx again!!  


GG i am good, it was a painful road, but hubby and i are back on track...thanks for asking. Your new business sounds good hun.


hi to the gang, Sbird, Pipster, Gia(well done on role), handy, calgary, paddy, Fraggles, and H&P


Momito.. i am thinking of ya hun, you better be pampering yourself my sweet!




AFM gonna try and catch up with friends this week, i have some workshops booked in too... Oh and my new GP thinks I may under-active thyroid and diabetes ??bloods tomorrow will tell all......fed up with my bl*/*dy body...before infertility i have never had a thing wrong arghhhh!!! oh well, trying to keep bith chins up!!!!  


Txxx


----------



## victoria99

Sonia, so glad that you had an amazing experience in Athens.  Dh and I loved the city too!  Spent a week there so really had a chance to visit it well.  By comparison, we were in Madrid only 2.5 days for the txn so saw almost none of it.  Hey, in terms of using Dr. Gorgy with Serum or Procreatec it's worth noting that Dr. Gorgy has a relationship with Serum (he did his LIT training with the Dr. there) so if you want DE abroad he actually uses Serum as the locale.  So another plus for them.  (We would have gone with Serum had it not been for the fact that we wanted a spanish link for our kids as I've got it in my family.)  Wonderful too that you've got a way forward and know the steps you need to take to get the best possible chance!

Tiara - that's great that you've got so many workshops (I'm assuming acting ones) as it'll keep you in your groove ready for the next role.  (Still never saw your ad   .)  So happy to hear that you and DH are back on track too - wonderful news.  We all go through so much stress in this fertility journey it really does make me believe the old adage 'what doesn't kill you, makes you stronger'.  Good luck with your blood results today!    

GG - that's amazing that you started a business just after having your LO.  I can't imagine starting anything new...so exhausting and your own business must be incredibly time-consuming!  Good for you!!  Wish you all the success with it (so that you can hire someone to help out   )

Momito - sending you loads of     

Big hello   to Gia, Stretch, Cozy, handy, pipster, Songbird, Mac, WraakinGod, Paddy, Fraggles, Simone, and anyone else I've missed in my sleep-deprived fog.

AFM - (beware - bit of a rant)  I just got back from 5 days  in San Fran where I was praying I'd get some good sleep (as the boys have been sick and up several times a night for weeks).  Unfortunately, someone just didn't want to let that happen > delays on the trip over with an unplanned stopoff meant I made it to my hotel at 1am (7am meeting the next day), the next night someone from the UK called me at 4am and even though my phone was on bedside mode it went through, the third night i got an unasked for wake-up call at 5am and then my last night someone pulled the fire alarm and the way the hotels alarm works it goes off several times while being reset so up at 4, 4:30 and 5:15am.  Ugh - enough to make me want to kill myself.  Then I got back, jetlagged, to a tip of an apartment with the boys sicker than when I left, DH sick as a dog and me to look after them.  Also, my first night away I got a call from DH saying that our boiler had completely packed up so had to arrange for someone to replace it last week so things were all over the place.  Thank goodness I took today off work (it's a holiday in the US) so that I can recover a bit while and clean up while our nanny looks after the boys.

I'm on a bit of another Ebay rampage these days.  Sold over £450 in January and have about £75 to package and ship out tomorrow for this month's total.  As I'm sure Gia, GG, Simone, Mac and the others can attest to, kids bring with them soooooooooo much stuff and grow out of so much so quickly!  I'm thrilled to be paring down as my office looks like a baby dumping zone right now (as does our garage).  My goal this year is £2000 as I managed just over that last year.

take care everyone  
Calgary


----------



## PaddyGirl

Hello everyone    

So sorry I've been AWOL, I will try to explain later... but I have been reading and following where I can. Have missed you all loads and am sending everyone massive    

Much love 
Paddy xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Guest

Good luck T with the tests!!!!

Cal -  just what I needed to hear about dr g. Sometimes it feels like a massive battle but now, even though my results are rubbish, I've found a good team!!! Sorry to hear about ur sleeplessness. I need my sleep like a baby but can't imagine what persistent no sleep must do. U are truly amazing!! 

Paddy - u ok Hun??

Much love to u all

Sonia
Xxxx


----------



## Guest

Hope everyone ok. Sure is quiet on here.  Big hugs to everyone!!

Seeing dr gorgy tonight. Quite excited!!!


----------



## Wraakgodin

sorry I have been quiet, Sonia - very out of character!!   

I will try to catch up at the weekend!  

Good luck tonight!!

Sue.com


----------



## Stretch

Good luck Sonia


----------



## Guest

What to do..... If I want dr g to look after me & advise through preparing for implantation & when preggers I need to get tests done. £1000!!!!!!!! can we afford not to? Tests cover NK cells, TH something or other & genetic mutation II & v. Blimey.... Wrote them down but they're in my handbag downstairs. Any advice?

Much love

Sonia


----------



## GIAToo

ooh Stretch - why the name change?  

Hi Sue 

Hi PaddyGirl - hope you're ok 

Sonia - sorry, but I really do not know about immunes etc. Hve heard mixed reviews about Dr G, but then I didn't like P @ Serum either so......good luck on making a decision. All I would say is if you think you might regret NOT covering every aspect, maybe it iS worth going for the full monty? 

Calgary - sorry that you didn't get any sleep as planned  I recently searched out your Ebay primer - need to try and sell some stuff and make a few pennies.

Momito - hope you're ok and you and DH are gathering strength 

tiara - hello hun 

Hi to Handy, Pipster, Songbird, H&P, Simone, Fraggles, groovinggirl and anyone else 

AFM - I just wanted to share what happened at the weekend. As I mentioned on here, I wanted to tell my extended family about how my LO was conceived. They all knew about the sperm donor, but not the egg donor. This weekend about 20 of us went away for the weekend and decided that I would tell them all face to face rather than by email. This was still only half the family! Anyway, I started with a cousin and I got quite emotional, but I had a bit of dutch courage and then told all the others over the course of the evening. By this time they had all fallen in love with S anyway







. I explained why I thought it was important for S to know and therefore why it was important for them to know. They ALL said individually that they couldn't care less about it and that S was my baby and they loved him regardless. I knew they would, well I suspected it, but it was such a relief to get it out in the open.

TTFN
GIA Tooxxx


----------



## Guest

Oh Gia!!! So glad it went well!! I've been saying recently to dh that egg donation is only a big deal to us. Nobody else actually gives a hoot!!

The thing with dr g's tests is that if I don't do it & it doesn't work I think I will regret not doing them. It's alot of money.... But then so is egg donation. And if the tests come back negative I can relax a little bit. If they come back positive at least I know there are things which can be done. 

He said he normally sees women after they've had 4 failed ivf or miscarriages. Thing is - I don't want to be one of those women. If he's the man who can help then we need him now to prevent that happening. All of a sudden I feel so neurotic about everything.... But peny has given me the spooks talking about NK cells and an immune suppressing regime. 

Any other advice from anyone much appreciated. 

Love

Sonia


----------



## victoria99

Gia - so happy that it went well for you.  We let our families and friends in on the DE right from the beginning and found like you that it didn't make a difference for them.  I feel it's important to socialize the idea as much as possible, just like POF, as it's still considered unusual.  There are a lot of women out there in similar circumstances so I think it's a wonderful thing whenever we share our stories as I'm sure it gives hope and some help to those for moving forward.  

Hope the ebay primer proves useful   

Sonia - I think I wrote about this before but see if you can get any tests done through the NHS.  I was able to get some basic ones done due to my age and that i had had two mcs.  Also, you need to be certain that you understand what the treatments are before you actually do the tests.  I took a test that cost £320 or £350 and yet when the results came back positive and I looked into the treatment I realized that I was not willing to take the drugs becasue of the potential side effects. So £350 test wasted.  Also, take into consideration the costs related to the treatments as well.  ie. even if it had been required I doubt that i would have agreed to getting IVIG at £1250/dose (required every 4-6 weeks through pregnancy).  Good luck!

Tiara - any news on the blood tests?

 to everyone else,
Calgary


----------



## GIAToo

Calgary - Yes, one of my main reasons for telling was that I don't want other women to have false hope by looking me and thinking "if she can do it, so can I?"  Which is exactly what I thought when my two 44 yr old cousins got preggers!    Will let you know how I get on with ebay!

Sonia - I had level 1 immunes testing done by my GP, plus MTHFR and Factor V Lieden (although I did have a very understanding GP, so may have just been lucky).  Have you tried posting on the immunes thread for advice?  Calgary makes a very good point about the cost of treatment and the fact that one of her tests came back positive, but she did not pursue treatment and still had her precious babies, does beg the question about the validity of theses tests......to me anyway.  I totally undserstand the feeling that you might regret NOT throwing everything at this though.  I also had NK cells test done at the Lister for £556 and my results showed slightly raised NK cells which was easily treated with (cheap) prednisilone (which I got from my GP once I was pregnant and took for 14 weeks).

GIA Too xxx


----------



## Guest

Hi girls,

Been a bit agog & overwhelmed by immune stuff but beginning to relax a bit more. Peny knows what she is doing & offers similar tx protocol to dr G. I'm gonna get tests done so that there are no nasty surprises. Also, being on Clexane I've been told that 85% of women bleed. If that's the case then I need a doctor who can advise & support. Dr g won't do that without the tests which is why I'm doing them. 

I'll start down reg on Monday & then it's go go go!!!! Totally filling my pants!! But excited too. Peny reckons middle march.... That's 2 weeks away!!! I kind of figure 2 weeks from down reg.  eeeeek!!

Thx Gia, cal & so sbird (by text) for advice. Much appreciated. 

Love

Sonia
Xxxx


----------



## handy1

Hi girls. 

Sonia ... You seem to have done all that should be done and you got advice from our marvellous friends. I have no idea about the immune. 
DR now and in two weeks ... Wow ... Every thing crossed for you. 

Gia ... I am so glad that everything went ok with the family.  I do admire your honesty and your thinking ahead for baby S future ... You are an amazing mum.

Cagary ... I tried to sell some of the baby's stuff at eBay but was not successful at all. The one item that sold , the buyer didn't want to pay.  

Momito, pipster, songbird, simone, grooving, and all of you big hello

My baby is suffering from chicken pox, she got it from the nursery and now we have to keep her at home for the rest of the week. Well, I have to book a holiday for the rest of the week as well. 
I am also planning to try again to have a sibling for babyS. I would have preferred to wait for another year or two but then my age is not at my side. So it should be now or never. 
I contacted Dr JP at the lister and I have to do few tests before we start. The main thing is I have to stop breast feeding and do my hormone tests with the next AF (FSH, LH and AMH) . 
So I am thinking that possibly will start cycling in end of April/ beginning of may. 

Xxxxx handy


----------



## simone hart

Just been trying to catch up on the news.
Handy  hope lil one is getting better
Momito -I am so sorry about your outcome - I assume that it is a certainty now    take courage that you had two good embies. It is so difficult and I really hop you get some good news soon  
Tiara - you are so right about how life passes you by when you live from one treatment to the next. Glad you have another job - do you think that you'll be able to give up the teaching completely soon?
Lady Sonia -been following your turn of events. I also had basic immune tests done by a sympathetic dr as I'd only(!) had the 1 miscarriage - he used my age as a reason to test so perhaps you could see how you got on there.
Pips  -so glad lo is gaining weight and that all is going well. Really pleased re dh job. We were in your situation last year and it really affected dh's morale.
calgary  - yes, time and sleep is of the essence. It's a shame you can't bank either!! Also well done on your massive clearance.
I am toying with the idea of adopting or fostering when E is a little older so I am hoarding everything at the moment...just in case!!!!
Gia2 so sorry for your upsets. Are you still bfeeding or have you finished now?
Songbird - glad that your antibiotics have worked. How is the wedding planning going?
Fraggles  -hope the colic and reflux settle down. I expect you've tried putting blankets under the mattress to raise it for lo to try and ease the situation? Hope it passes soon for you.
Stretch  -What a fit new email name you have?!!!
Sue - Oh the asserting of wills. Even before they can talk they have a way of communicating don't they? Hope the sleeping is better now?
Groovy Gosh, can you believe our little ones are 1. How's his walking coming along? Congratulations on the new job too, you are doing well - you'll have to let us have a look at your web site. It was a shame that we weren't able to meet up when you came over last year but it's great that we are all virtual friends.
paddy  -hope all is ok your end?
AFM  -my computer went down for a while and I don't have an iphone. I just struggle to find time often to get online these days  -I'm more like a 1950's housewife at the moment. I find it mildy amusing and novel, when I consider my 'former' life!!!  
Little E is cruising and been almost walking for several months now but not happened quite yet. I'm not a competitive mum and she'll do it in her time imo.

x


----------



## tiara

Hi to all you wonderful gals




A quick one really


Gia...well done, I am glad it went well hun....




Sonia.. if ya can afford it, then maybe do what tests are needed, but definitely try the NHS too... glad ya in full swnig of it, i know it can be stressful hun... but your back in the race! 


HAndy ya poor ickle one.. but at least chicken pox is over and done with...any consolation hun! great news about trying again...




calgary, hope ebay is going well.


Simone, glad baby E is doing well, trying to give up teaching....


Hi to pipster, Sbird, Paddy, fraggles , H&P 


Momito hugs as ever




Txxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## GIAToo

Just saw this on another part of FF and it reminded me of some of the conversations we've had in the past  
Love to all 

*So, what do you think people would say to you if you were paraplegic instead of* *infertile?
*
1. As soon as you buy a wheelchair, I bet you'll be able to walk again!
2. You can't use your legs? Boy, I wish I was paralyzed. I get so tired of walking, and if I were paralyzed I wouldn't have to walk anywhere!
3. My cousin was paralyzed but she started shaving her legs in the other direction and she could walk again. You should try that.
4. I guess God just didn't mean for you to be able to walk.
5. Oh, I know exactly how you feel, because I have an ingrown toenail.
6. Sorry, we don't cover treatment for paraplegia, because it's not a life-threatening illness.
7. So&#8230; when are *you* going to start walking?
8. Oh, I have just the opposite problem. I have to walk walk walk - everywhere I go!
9. But don't you *want* to walk?
10. You're just trying too hard. Relax and you'll be able to walk.
11. You're so lucky&#8230; think of the money you save on shoes.
12. I don't know why you're being so selfish. You should at least be happy that *I* can walk.
13. I hope you don't try those anti-paralysis drugs. They sometimes make people run too fast and they get hurt.
14. Look at those people hiking&#8230; doesn't that make you want to hike?
15. Just relax, you'll be walking in no time.
16. Oh do my legs hurt, I was walking and walking and going up and down the stairs all day.
17. I broke my leg skiing, and was on crutches for weeks, and was worried I'd have a permanent limp, but I'm 100% healed.
18. I'd ask you to be in my wedding party but the wheelchair will look out of place at the altar.
19. You're being selfish, not coming on the hike with us, and looking at all of my track & field trophies.
20. Don't complain, you get all the good parking places.
21. If you just lose weight your legs will work again.
22. If you would just have more sex, you could walk!
23. You don't know how to walk? What's wrong with you? Here let a real man show you how to walk!
24. You are just trying too hard to walk. Give up, and then you'll walk.
25. Here, touch my legs, then you'll walk!
26. Just take a vacation, and the stress-break will be sure to get you walking!
27. When *we* were young we only had to worry about having to walk too much.
28. And I bet a paraplegic going to a bookstore doesn't find books about paralysis stacked next to all the books on running&#8230;


----------



## tiara

Gia  BRILLIANT!!!!!!!!


TXXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## Guest

Gia - I don't know whether to laugh or cry!!!! So true & so sad. Id love to share, may i copy it? Ive found that some "friends" are scared of me... Like its catching!!! Needless to say they're not my friends but I've found several new & improved friends!!!!

Afm: drugs arrived yesterday. Down reg injection Monday. Question: thigh or tummy? It says intramuscular - the needles look huge too!!!!!!

Much love

Sonia
Xxx


----------



## handy1

Hi Sonia

Intramuscular injections should be administered by a nurse or someone experienced. someone else should give it you and best places are the buttock, thigh or upper arm. Never have it in the tummy. 
Self adminstration can be done for subcutanoeus injections. mostly. 

Good luck

Sorry for a quick post but i am at work, catch later with all of you

Handy

xxx


----------



## Guest

Ooooh handy!!! I'll double check it again.


----------



## victoria99

While it would be great to have a nurse or someone experienced I would think that more than likely  that's not possible.  I suggest having them show you how to do the first shot and then I would think that you'd be fine doing them yourself or getting dh to do them.

I did all of my intramuscular shots myself (for OEIVF and 24 weeks of gestone) and it was fine - scary - but fine.  As I travel a bunch for work it wouldn't have made sense to have DH do them as I'd be stuck on my trips.

Good luck!


----------



## Stretch

Sonia - not sure of the terminology but I did all my Gestone injections myself into my thigh as they had to be muscular ones and then did my gonal F ones in my tummy......good luck hun x


----------



## Guest

Thx girls - we've decided to thigh it tomorrow. Dh is fab at injections. He enjoys doing them.... From a psychological/emotional point of view he's involved rather than sitting back & watching me. 
Been meditating to Glenn harrold (free iPhone app). He's great!!! "I am at peace with myself & the world around me" is my new mantra 

Lots of love

Sonia


----------



## Stretch

Good luck hun.....we are all behind you xxxx


----------



## Guest

How's everyone?

First jab done & now waiting for af. Penny being very tight lipped about protocol & only telling me one step at a time. Normally this would bother me as I need to know everything... But somehow I'm managing to be laid back about it all. 

Momito - how are u Hun?

T - how's work?

Pips - how is j doing? Hopefully filling out nicely?

Handy - when do things start for u? U mentioned a sibling?

Stretch - what's with the new name? I'm intrigued?

Fraggles - how r things? Hopefully not sore & cracked anymore. 

Cal - thx for all ur advice. Really appreciate it!!!

Gia - how's the play?

Lots of love to everyone

Sonia


----------



## GIAToo

Oooh Sonia! I'm so excited for you!   Have they told you anything about the donor yet?? When are you looking at EC being? And flying out?
Play went really well and I got loads of great feedback. So just as I was about to throw in the towel and not even renew my Spotlight (actors cataloge basically!) membership, I have had a boost and don't want to give up.  Plus I have just been asked to do another table read (exactly what it says on the tin) of another new play which will be a rehearsed reading at Stratford East in June (not sure I could do it as parents will be away), but it is nice to be asked again.  This time I'd have to do a Southern USA accent which I love doing.  Also, starting to look at possibility of running a franchise of music classes for babie/toddlers.

Took S to a play gym yesterday, which he loved and he rolled over on his own for first time later on.  Small thing, but I was well chuffed   

Hello everyone else   
GIA Tooxxx


----------



## handy1

Sonia really excited for you ... and glad you are managing to be laid back. 

Gia Too...glad the play went very well and you have also been asked for another one. I love your idea of running music classes for toddlers and babies. If I was in london my DD  would have been one of your students. 
Baby S seems to be a happy jolly baby like his mum.

Hello to everyone else

Handyxx


----------



## tiara

Lady Sonia... Well it is all systems go!!! It is good your being chilled about tx... i was neurotic !"!! thinking of ya hun!!


GIA you lovey you!!! It is a bug you just can't get rid of once you've performed...I know...Glad ya sticking with it and the play went well hun.


Hi to the gang...Handy, Momito (hugs  ) Calgary,Pipster, Sbird, Fraggles, Paddy and H&P and mac and sue and stretch!!


AFM done the 1st bout of youth NT plays, went well.....busy doing community workshops etc and at college.. no glamour as yet in my life ..but soon i hope!


Love ya all


txxx


----------



## Guest

Things are sounding good T!!! You don't need glamour... YOU are the glamour!!!


----------



## Stretch

Tiara - Mac and Stretch are the same person i.e. me!    Who needs glamour eh   


Sonia - Yay glad all systems are go    If you met me you'd get the name   


Gia - Fab news about your classes   


Handy - How are you doing?


All going well here and looking forward to my day off with J tomorrow......off to meet up with a fellow FF'er


----------



## Momito

Hola chicas

Sorry have been awol for so long...been really busy doing work things (re-designing rental site, painting, making jewellery, gearing up for the new season) and generally not thinking about fertility things at all!  Just needed a break from it all and I think it has done me some good.

Sonia...so glad that everything is now in motion...you sound excited but calm.  We fell in love with Athens too and stayed in the Best Western (but a self-catering on the second leg which lets you stretch out a bit more).  The Greeks are so nice and friendly and we love their cafes!  It is a shame they are going through such hell...that is what self-interested politicans can do a for a place.

Are you stretching a lot these days then Stretch?

Gia...so glad that your opening up to your family was a success.  Think Sonia is right...it is just us that make it difficult on ourselves.  Am also glad that your theatre work has gone so well.  Think your music for babies and toddlers is a brilliant idea...my niece attends something like that in London and absolutely loves it.  Think there is a big demand for baby/toddler/children related activities in London.  Try your local Business Link for advice on setting up a business...they give really invaluable advice if you get the right "mentor".  Know anything child related in the UK is quite strict and complicated.

Calgary...hope that you have caught up with your sleep and that your men are better.  What a total nightmare for you!  Sometimes it feels like life is piling on top of you doesn´t it.  Well done too on your ebay activities...!

Handy...best of luck for baby no 2.  It would be nice to have a sibling.

Simone...and your idea also sounds lovely for a sibling for Esmay.  How is hubbie and his job going?  1950s housewife...it is strange how life can change so much eh?  Hope you are loving it.

Pips...how goes it?  How is Mr Pips, new job and the lovely J?

Groovy...you sound like you are thriving as a new mum and business woman!  Way to go!

Tiara darlinks...glad that the YNT is going great guns.  Hope to see you out here this year!  Gia is right - YOU are the glamour!    Let us know how your blood results are hun.   

Songbird...how goes it and how are your plans for tx and the wedding coming together?

Paddy darling...hope you are ok?  Let us have your news when you have a moment.   

Sue...hope little Isabella is well.  How are things?  Are the neighbours any nicer yet?

We are ok.  Have decided to focus on other areas of our life for the moment, in an effort to start making some dosh again.  We start off the winter months flush, then go and have a tx and come back with worryingly low funds.  So the priority is to start earning again.  It feels scary with this recession.  

Have made a decision on next steps though.  We will go for a tandem cycle next time.  In fact, we were offered a donor on our last attempt, said yes, had to make a decision with an hour as the donor had her ec on the same morning as me (it was all by chance), only realised the financial implications the next day...really couldn´t afford it...which P said not to worry about, more important to get going...but deep inside I just wasn´t ready for this step and bolted.  Am a very slow burner as you all now.  But have come to the conclusion that we want a result now...no more p*ssing about with me thinking my eggs are fresh and lovely...just get on with it.  So it is a question of saving up again now, getting ourselves on an even keel again financially, and then we will go for our Olympian baby.  We have 7 embies waiting for us, plus whatever I can muster...so go go go!  Sorry for not telling you before...just needed space and time to get used to all this.  All we know is that the donor is tall, blue eyed and blond and Polish.  That is fine with us.

Lots of love groovy ladies...love you all

Momito
xxxxxxx


----------



## tiara

Momito you are amazing and you definitely have heroic qualities...taking time out is ok hun...


Txxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## simone hart

Momito - I can understand you needing time out - it is so deeply upsetting when you can't conceive and others seem to at ***. No one can explain the sheer frustration and bitter disappointment. It is hard to know at which point to turn to different strategies. 
A tandem cycle sounds like a good plan and one that will have taken much careful thought and deliberation.   
Well, you seem to be the only one who remembers me these days, on here and yet I was one of the original members!!! Never mind, I'm probably just being too sensitive. I just don't seem to get on here as much as I'd like to but I do catch up sessions when I can - so please don't forget me  
We're fine this end. Last month or so we've been run down with one thing after another and I was ill in bed all weekend with some bug - so glad dh was at home to help out.
Simone x


----------



## GIAToo

Momito - good luck hun.   Totally understand you needing to take time out.   
Simone - I am on here regularly and get equally miffed when no-one replies except the usual suspects, which is lovely, but you can't come on here once in a blue moon and expect to be remembered every time.   Sorry just being honest.  However, we won't forget you I'm sure!   
Tiara - how you doing hun?  Are you still working at the school/college? or have you managed to get enough income form the workshops etc.
Sonia - how's it going with your cycle?? So exciting! 
Stretch - hello.  How was your day off?
Handy - how are you doing?  Do you know when you are starting again? 
Hello to everyone else
GIA Tooxx


----------



## tiara

ER... Gia honey i disagree  , we can never forget Simone.... I am sure you never will either..


Hey Simone!!! I am just mega busy at the mo and i feel my life is mega boring just work work work!! SO I don't report much at the mo..... Hope ia is good with ya ickle one !!


Hi and hugs to all


Txxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Momito

Well I don't forget any of you...you all mean a lot to me as we have suffered the lows and enjoyed the highs together.  I still remember our lunch with such fondness and hopefully we'll get to repeat it one day + those who couldn't make it + all those lovely yelling babbies ha ha ha!
Yeah...I think it is about time I woke up to reality...plus the old wrinkles are appearing just to help remind me about how time tick tocks along...I think once you get into your 40s things start to change a lot body-wise...but I guess we have to be grateful that we get to experience middle and old age at all.
Tiara...am sure that your life is never boring!  Doesn't seem boring to me...especially now you get out of that broom cupboard more often!  Wouldn't mind doing one of your workshops!!!!  Could do with a bit of loosening up...do you do much yelling?!? 
Love to you all, babbies and DHs all 'round
Momito
xxxxxx


----------



## tiara

Ditto what Momito said!!! 


I too love you all




txxxxx


----------



## GIAToo

ER.. Tiara....I think you'll find I DID say I won't forget her!  
GIA Too xx


----------



## Momito

Ah that is what scan reading does eh?!


----------



## GIAToo

At least I know where I stand...


----------



## simone hart

Me again, twice in a day, incredible!  Dh's cooking the tea so thought I'd jump on the puter instead of doing any boring job.
No, I know I'm not on here regularly and I think I'm just a bit run down at the mo.I will try to get on more as want to follow your journeys.
Tiara - you seem very busy and your life is very interesting, far from boring!! I hope that you can get to do your drama full time.
Momito - I know, I don't want to lose touch as we have all shared the same grief and pain that  infertility brings. It is hard for us all to be in the same country, let alone the same restaurant at the same time but it would be lovely if we could all meet up again one time in the future, and also to meet those who were unable to make it.
Gia2 - I know I can rely on you for your honesty  Your acting opportunities look like they are on the up and it seems like lo is doing well with his rolling too. I could imagine you leading a baby group. I know some one who started doing baby sensory and she's doing really well with it and in great demand.
Sonia - fingers crossed for you as you start your tx   
Handy -  lo is really cute - hope she is fully recovered now. Good luck on attempting another cycle and hope you get some positive feedback.   

Good evening all. I feel a glass of wine coming on,
x


----------



## Stretch

Well Simone you have made me "come out" tonight so that's gotta be a good thing i think  I suppose I don't write too much as I kind of followed your journeys as your stand in mod rather than doing it with you but after all this time i feel at home here now so you might have to put up with me a bit longer 

We would love a 2nd and try hard (especially when in a vodka induced state  ) for a natural miracle but cant really afford to get back on the cycle rollercoaster. TBH I am still europhic about getting J that I wont allow myself to get too hung up on it  I also finally feel that I have a good work/life balance finally......thank god!!

I have met up with quite a few FF'ers and have formed a couple of really close friendships so I really would love to meet up with you guys when you do next 

Simone - Why are you so run down hun, does your DD sleep well? Are you back at work? Wine o'clock sounds good 

Gia - Had a lovely day thanks but deffo make the most of the non walking stage because when they do go they don't ever stop 

Momito - I laughed at your comment re Stretch........nope but I am 5ft 9 and built like a racing snake  Hope you feel revitalized from your little break, i think that sometimes it helps to clear your head a little bit and step away. Sounds like an excellent idea to go tandem next cycle and to sort a few finances out in the meantime. Can i tell you......nothing would make me more happier than to see you get a positive  

Tiara - Boring!!!!........erm fancy being me for a while  How is the HRT doing now?? Think I may need to go and get my levels tested again as I am even starting to fight with myself now 

Much love to everyone else xx


----------



## GIAToo

Simone   
xx


----------



## tiara

Well apologies Gia... This has started a mini debate...xxxxxxxx


txxxx


----------



## Guest

I don't check in for 24 hours & it's all go on here!!!!

Simone - I remember follie dancing with u & for u. Only takes 1 but 2 would be nice? Worked didn't it!!! Lol!!!

Stretch/mac - you were always one of us & not a mod!!! Good for u & ur vodka. I'd say ur hormone levels are fine!!! My pof clinic recently told me my oestrogen was a third what it should be.... Explains it all.... Poor dh!!!

T - mwah!!

Momito - de is such a huge decision and one step that I found hard to take. Especially as dh always put up barriers. When ur ready u go tandem!!!!!! Sounds kinky 

Gia - sorry if I forget to message u on here. Coz we're in touch & I stalk u on ** I tend to let personals slide on here. 

Afm: aunt flo has arrived so waiting for peny to give the go ahead. Blooming down reg injection has kicked in & head cracking open. Early nights for me - how exciting!!! Nooooot!! Wish I could join simone in that vino but being good girl!!! 

Lots of love to u all handy, pips, songbird, sue, cal

Sonia


----------



## GIAToo

Sonia - no need to apologise hun   

I guess I just miss the banter we used to have which is what drew me to the original thread that Tiara started.  We didn't just talk about ttc and babies although of course that figured in the conversations along the way.  Now people disappear for months at a time (for understandable reasons) but it means the thread is sporadic and not so much fun.  But you know what, please feel free to ignore me, I am probably being over-sensitive too and to be honest, even Johnny Depp on my 42in TV screen is not cheering me up tonight   
   
GIATooxx

p.s. Stretch - my parents are not far from you and I'd love to meet up anytime if you want to meet an old grump like me


----------



## Stretch

Gia - I would love that.....I don't work on a Friday morning so if you fancy a playdate and a cuppa that would be great   


Sonia - OMG I am feeling your pain re the down regging, I got massive headaches! But keep the faith because I've got a good feeling about this one   


T  -


----------



## Pipster1978

All 42 in of Johnny Depp (fnar fnar) not cheering you up? Awww hope you're feeling better today Gia. What's up?

I'm guilty of not posting often enough, I know. Thing is , I always keep the thread open on my iPhone so read every few days but then I get all in a fluster about not having time to do a proper post, remembering everyone's news etc so I then give up! That said, I will never forget anyone from this thread. You have all supported me through very difficult times & have been the only group of people who really understood what IF can be like. 

Simone- you were the first person I ever 'talked' to on here (do you remember that thread before Tiara's thread that you & Bonita Applebum were on?) and you made me feel so welcome. I felt so heartbroken & lost in those days & this was a safe haven for me. I remember reading about Momito on her first trip to NYC & being full of admiration for this very glamorous lady heading off into the unknown for tx.

 I often think of everyone on here and, as I have a vivid  imagination, have a mental picture of where everyone lives too. It was, and still is, a huge comfort to imagine all my FF friends, awful that it is to have all met under these circumstances, dotted around the country. It meant I never felt alone.

Sorry if  (when) I frequently miss people out in my posts. Nothing is meant by it except that I'm a bit ditzy. I do think of you all often. 

Gia- great idea about baby music. Loved the post on people who can't walk: don't you want to walk? You're just not trying hard enough! So true. 

Stretchy Mac- laughed at vodka fuelled ttc. Having a baby in such a cost free (the word 'cheap' has entirely different connotations), pleasurable way seems v far removed from baby-making to me! 

Momito- Mr Pips is good thanks. He's liking his new job. It's nice to have the old Mr Pips back.

Sonia- so excited that you're starting tx. Giggled at the bit about Peny operating on a need to know basis. . . all a bit espionage! 

Gotta get my head down before my little milk monster wakes up & roars! Much love to everyone.

Love Pipster x


----------



## Guest

Pips - so funny imagining our houses!!! Of course lady Sonia lives in a mansion - 8 bedrooms, 10 bathrooms with gold plated taps. A swimming pool & paddock for my horses. Oh & don't forget the heli pad!!! Lol. Reality is a wee bit different - 2 bed terraced house. Lol!!!! 

I'm the same - have my page open on iPhone to read. But typing on iPhone can be a bit of a pain for longer posts. Plus u can't scroll down to re-read posts to make sure u've commented on everything. 

Had acupuncture last night - really bad down reg headaches at moment but much better this morning. Amazing. 

Much love to u all

Sonia
Xxxxx


----------



## Wraakgodin

still reading, great to hear how everyone is doing.  Special  to Sonia.com!   (does Lady Sonia have a jacuzzi next to her pool?) 

Keep meaning to do a long personals thread and then realise what the enormity of the task would be, so think that I will do it later, then after everything else I am too tired!  

Sue


----------



## Momito

Oh girls you are all making me laugh tonight!  
Sonia, m'Lady...poor you having these nasty headaches.  Amazing what acupuncture can do...should really have a go! Just got to keep your mind on the goal.  I'm quite pushy in wanting to understand everything (aka a real pain the @rse!).  I just can't operate any other way.
And as for the kinky tandem cycle...ooo-eeer...think we need a few phouaas phouaas from Pipster!
Gia, as for being a bit on the quiet side (not like me really!)...I guess I began to feel like the old addage "always the bridesmaid, never the bride" if I'm honest.  It's that awful feeling that I know most of us have had that we are just being left behind.  Sometimes I feel I'm missing out on all the best bits and I'll have no teef and a zimmer before I ever get to be mummy!
The tandem cycle is pricey...yikes!  It basically doubles the cost.  P has agreed that I can bring over old Mr Frostie from NYC (that glam chick...you should see me in my fancy pjs Pipster!  A real looker!), so there are quite a few configurations we could try.  We were quoted about 1,500 us$ back in Jan to have it transported over.  Haven't spoken to the No Hope yet...that will be a challenge!  Mr Momito is not very impressed that I'm thinking up ways of spending the money before we've even earned it.  Yikes!
Stretch...5'9 you lucky thing!  I'm a dumpy 5'3.5 (note the desperate .5!).  yes, I will be spreading sideways!
Just keep chatting girls.  Even if it is just about the day to day.  I love all those bits too.  Simone...hope that you are feeling perkier soon...nothing worse than feeling tired and rundown.
Pips...glad that Mr Pips has got his vavavoom back!  How is J?
Saw a gorgeous new born yesterday...just so lovely, smiley, lots of hair, blue eyes.  We'd had a bit too much to drink and I was all over her like a rash!  Get 'er orf!
You are all very fancy with your iphones.  i've got one of DH's relics and it is truely crap.  But hardly ever use it so can't really complain!
Lots of love to you all you lovely divaaaaaas and keep the news rolling in...
Love ya!
Momito
xxxxxxx


----------



## GIAToo

My original point really wasn't about being quiet.  I think i will be quiet for a while now though   
GIa Tooxx


----------



## Groovinggirl

Well hello ladies...another runaway showing up. I keep apologising for not showing up often but I'll skip it this time, just that when you run a home, a business, and you're on the road a lot, getting on the internet sometimes takes the back seat. Will try and get on more often. I also read on my blackberry and scrolling can be a bit of a pain.
Lady S,I imagine you in your very lovely castle... wishing you all the best with this cycle. I pray a lot and will remember to do so for you. You've given me a mental pic of head cracking open lol
Momito, gosh you're amazing and you're right to feel that way. I think a tandem cycle is a great idea and I pray everything picks up and the cycle works out.
Gia, are you ok? You sound quite upset. Sending you lots of hugs.
Simone, hope you're feeling better and not so run down. My ds is also still cruising and taking his time about walking. Around here, it's as though people give a 12 month target for walking and when your child isn't walking at 13 months, you start getting mega annoying questions which I'm trying not to allow stress me. So competitive and annoying...grrrhhhh
Pipster, how goes it all? How's the little lady?
Handy, good luck with trying for no 2.
Stretch, I'm not sure who this is but I admire your height. I'm 5'5. You never know, no 2 might happen.
Tiara, I wouldn't think you don't have a glam life. You're such a lovely person. Are you taking courses then? Apologies if I missed out on your updates.
I probably have missed out loads of people and I'm so sorry but I can never forget you all. You were a huge part of my journey. I'll be in the UK again this summer, July to be precise and if anyone would like to meet up, we have Leicester and london on our list for now.
I'm up at this time and decided to catch up a bit cos for some reason, ds woke up which is strange. He's probably hungry, he didn't feed well at dinner.
I've got some news and I've been planning to share it. I was feeling a little off last week and because I couldn't remember my lmp, I decided to do a test and turns out I'm pregnant, how that happened I have no idea other than dh and I have fooled around a lot and it's a miracle- with a diagnosis of blocked tubes, low ovarian reserve, it just doesn't make sense. You've got to love the humour. So my ds is going to get a sibling earlier than we planned. Was walking around in a daze for days...starting to sink in now and we're excited. What a shock! Ok I should get back to bed!


----------



## Momito

OMG Groovy!  That is fabulous news!  Hurrah and congratulations!  I wonder if we´ve been told a load of baloney and we should just be "at it" all the time!  We still try...hoping for a lovely (cheap) miracle.  That is wonderful news for your DS...a brother or a sister, even if it wasn´t planned...makes a change for us IVF gals eh, who plan every detail down to the last dot!

MAY THERE BE MORE MIRACLES IN THIS WORLD!   

Lots of love
Momito
xxxxxx


----------



## Groovinggirl

Thank you Momito. You're such a darling. Miracles do happen. And who knows what's around or in store for everyone?


----------



## tiara

GG that is great news...Woohoooo!!!!


Hi to all


Quick one Pipster  i live in a cottage..




Sonia, hope ya ok


Momito...tx can cost the earth cant it hun..


Hugs to the whole gang   


Tx


----------



## Guest

GG!!!!! How fantastic!!!!! I bet u were stunned!!! Congratulations!!! A normal, routine, big standard "I'm a bit late I'll pee on a stick" bfp!!! I'm so jealous!!! Lol!!!! So pleased for you!!!!!

Curled up in bed with dh & cat - cant stay awake past 10 these days. How will I cope with a baby??!!  Mind you - it's been a busy week at work. Year 3/4 performance and today sports day. Exhausted!!! Been a long week. Seeing mr g tomorrow for test results. I'll keep u posted. 

Night ladies

Xxxxx


----------



## tiara

Lady Sonia hope it went well today hun...


Txxx


----------



## Groovinggirl

Thanks Tiara, how goes it?

Lady S, how were the results?

Love to everyone.


----------



## Momito

Lady S...hope the test results are good today...       
Think all that downregging can make you feel very tired darlinks

Groovy...am still so    for you!

Love to all you groovsters

Momito
xxxxxxx


----------



## Groovinggirl

Momito ..big hugs to you xxx


----------



## Songbird80

Hi lovelies

Wow so much news!

Huge congrats to GG - what a gorgeous surprise xxx

Lady S - hope you're doing ok my love and that the down reg headaches are passing... Feeling excited for you sweets xx

Simone - you are absolutely not forgotten!!! xxxx

So I think all this chat of people posting once in a blue moon has made me do exactly what Pips and Lady S have described, and use my annoying iPhone to try and write a proper post! It could take a while.... But it's mega early, DF is snoozing beside me and so I'm striking whilst the irons hot!

I actually don't think anyone should have to justify how often they post on here or why it may be a bit sporadic (she says...going on to justify her lameness at posting)! In my view, i think sites like this are all about support during the highs and the lows and part of that is that there is no pressure to post, but that we all know we're here for each other. God knows, there is enough pressure in daily life with crazy busy jobs, and just generally keeping up
with everything so I don't think there should ever been any pressure. I think as Momito says... Some of us are still on this torrid journey, which essentially means we're still fighting, and frankly, doing our best to survive what we all know is a pretty rough ride, so I think we have to appreciate that we're all doing the best that we can! 'keeping on keeping on' as our lovely Momito always used to rightly say! We all handle things very differently and the Songbird style is to go a little quiet and view from a far which is just  how I'm choosing to handle it. But i know I can post if I need to which is a lovely thought, and equally whilst  not present very much, I think of you all often and send heaps of 'strength and courage' vibes to those that are still on the journey, and to those that are just generally having a rough spell. So my fair ladies... I will end my little speech by saying I love each and every one of you dearly, I too will always remember our lunch together, I think of you all often, do read the thread as and when i can, and if I don't post, I promise it's not because I've forgotten about you guys or don't care! X

One day, I'd love us to go back to the Gourmet pizza place and celebrate what a bunch of tremendously beautiful and brave women we are and the 'invisible' friendship we have found xxxxxx

 I'm now going to attempt to go back to sleep again as its far to early to be up on a Saturday morning!!!

Hugest kisses and cuddles to all including the little ones xxx


----------



## tiara

Sbird i agree hun... enjoy ya lie in my sweet!!!!


txxxx


----------



## Groovinggirl

Ditto Sbird. Hope you're well. Gosh I need me some sleep but I'm up feeding ds his porridge for breakfast.

Tiara, how're you today? 

I've got a headache like I didn't sleep all night which is a lie...cos I did!


----------



## tiara

Hey GG i am good ta... I am just about to do myself some porridge hun..


Tx


----------



## Groovinggirl

I have no idea what to have for brekkie...hubby is having sandwiches with hot chocolate. And ds has promptly abandoned his porridge to join him.


----------



## GIAToo

ok, so I need to explain further......my original point was NOT to put pressure on people to post more often! It was to say IF you don't post often then don't expect to be always be "remembered" whenever anyone else posts. However it seems I am the only one who thinks this was a reasonable point so I will quietly bow out of this thread.

Good luck to those still on their journey to motherhood (or whatever journey you choose) and special hugs to you for tomorrow


----------



## Groovinggirl

Gia, are you seriously leaving? I'm not sure anyone was upset at what you said. People just expressed a difference in opinion..


----------



## Momito

Gia...what are you saying lovie?! We all know there is no pressure...that is what this is all about!  So no pressure on your either! Now please don't go anywhere!  
Love
Momito
xxxxxx
PS we like porridge for brekka too!


----------



## Guest

I've sent Gia a pm via ********. How sad u feel this way  we all love u!!!
moving on....
Been a frantic weekend but will update u briefly. Dr g confirmed raised NK cells & +ve heterozygous MTHFR but said I'll get away with intralipids. He seemed happy enough which has put my mind at rest. I am now synchronised with donor & on day 4 of tx. Start Clexane & Prednisolone tomorrow with intralipids & scan booked for Saturday. Donor is scanned at weekend so should get a date then. Really excited!!! Never been on 2ww!!! I may regret looking forwards to it but for now this is the furthest I've ever been so we're both looking forwards. Such a weird experience as oe ivf was nothing but heartache & worry. Work have also been remarkably cool about it too. Such a change from 2 years ago!!!!

Sorry to be all about me.... But it's nice to share with like minded gals who understand. 

Lots of love to u all!!!

Sonia
Xxx


----------



## Wraakgodin

We love hearing all about your treatment, Sonia.com!  We are all rooting for you and are so excited for you!!!

Sending you a top up of                                                                       

Sue


----------



## Guest

Thank u sue.com!!!! I have so much support this has no chance to fail!!! I can't disappoint my fans so
Sticky juicy vibes starting now!!! Lol

Realised last night I know nothing about 2ww. What I can or can't do, what I should & shouldn't eat. Any pointers much appreciated!!!!

Love

Sonia(.com)
Xxxx


----------



## handy1

Sonia ... I am so excited for you and hope that this is your turn to be the best mummy. 

Love to all. 

Handy xxx


----------



## handy1

Lots lots of sticky vibes from now..... Lol


----------



## Groovinggirl

Lady S, it's your time, go get your baby(ies). Sending you all the positive vibes. 2ww. I remember my nurse said to drink loads of water to avoid being constipated and straining, take things easy as much as you can, use your drugs and be positive


----------



## Wraakgodin

Sonia, the only thing my clinic said was not to lift anything heavy.  No bed rest, just carry on as normal, moving helps the blood circulate round the body, getting the oxygen and essential nutrients to the little one.  I have also read on FF that people have been advised not to have hot baths, sauna’s and jacuzzi’s.  I asked my clinic what I could do to improve my chances, they said to just think positive!

                   

Sue


----------



## Momito

Also no swimming (think it goes in line with hot baths etc...keeping stuff away from down there)...obvioulsy no soft unpasteurised cheese...have even read that basil and ginger are off limits during pregnancy as well as a variety of fish (due to mercury levels).  But let's face it...most women carry on as usual and it seems to work ok!!!
What day are you going out?!?  Wo ho Lady Sonia!   

Momito
xxxxxxx


----------



## tiara

Lady Sonia..This is it hun... Very exciting... I am so proud of ya sweet. Here for ya 24 /7 hun ring or text anytime.


Hi to the gang


Quick one Calgary Happy Birthday for Monday 19th , Ya the same day as me if i remember correctly?  Hope you had a good day!


Hugs as ever to you wonderful gals


Txxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Stretch

Sonia - I AM ROUTING FOR YOU HUN............BIG BIG BIG STICKY VIBES XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## Stretch

Gia - please dont leave the thread hun.......it is so easy to misinterpret text in the written form.....we all loves ya, so come back and say hi xx


----------



## Guest

Thx T!!!! Happy birthday for Monday. Did dh spoil u rotten? Hope so!!! How are things at home these days? 

Thx stretch/mac. Appreciate the thoughts

Handy too!!!!! 

Started Clexane & Prednisolone yesterday. I'm on more drugs than oe ivf!!!!! but it seems more significant this time. I heard that Clexane bruises but wasn't expecting it to be so bad - bit worried I'll run out of space by the end of the week!!!!! Oh well. It's all worth it. 

Not sleeping too well at the moment - hence the early post. 

I did a reply yesterday but somehow it didn't register & I know I've forgotten someone. Apologies!!! Dh bought an iPad so I'll log on from that & it'll be easier to type & check. 

Much love

Sonia


----------



## Guest

It was grooving, momito & sue!!!! Thx for the advice!!!!! No basil What about my spag Bol?!?!


----------



## Momito

...apparently rubbing an ice cube around the area you inject helps the bruising with clexane...not that I did it!  Just decided to have the battle scars instead!!
Glad things are going well...

Momito
xxxxxxxx


----------



## simone hart

Sonia - so excited for you. I had tests done by the NHS and I have one of those MTHFR genes - so I was on the same as you, steroids and blood thinners and baby asprin for my second ICSI. I was told it was precautionary as lots of people have this gene so we're not unusual but it may affect implantation. It's funny looking back now how it just ends up being so 'normal', injecting and pill guzzling!!! Thinking about you and wishing you tons of luck          
Groovy - Absolute congratulations to you!!! I bet you couldn't believe it....after all those previous IVF attempts and diagnosis etc. Wishing you all the very best and try to take it carefully now that you're a pregnant lady again. Hope ds is doing well....I think it is still quite early to walk but some people don't know what else to ask, I get the same too  
Gia ....Please don't take offence. The comment was intended for me and you knew I wasn't offended as I told you so. Cyber communication loses its meaning in all sorts of ways. We all need to meet again one day at the Pizza Gourmet and you organised it so we can't have the original organiser disappearing. In fact, I can still rmember meeting you as I was the second to arrive and you were trying to work out who I was!!!!
Tiara - Hello, you!!! Hope you're well and not long now until the Easter hols.
Momito  -I can completely understand how you feel. But it will happen for you, I just know it and then the time before will just fade away. When you know you are still ovulating, it is hard to stop trying with oe. I think the tandem cycle seems like a good 'medium' ground between the two worlds. And keep up with the bms, as you never know. Hoping that you make lots of money soon.  How is it going at the moment? It seems like you've been busy with the rental property as well.
Pips - lovely to hear from you, I'm so glad that Mr Pips's new job is going well, that must be a huge worry off both of your minds. It was the same for us last year. How's lo? I never did get to see a piccie as your inbox was always full. Yes. I remember the other thread with Bonita Applebum on and speaking to you on there. I needed ff alot in those days as a source of comfort and I also gleaned a lot of info from the likes of miranda who was really supportive and pointed me in the right direction. I always remember she mentioned epigenetics and that we influence the genetic make up of de in the womb. It was fascinating as well as being quite reassuring, and I remember watching a programme on identical twins which also mentioned the effetcs of epigenetics.
Songbird  -hello sweetie, nice to hear from you. I also understand how you feel and hope that when you are next embarking on treatment, you will have a completely different story to tell  
AFM yes,  Stretch, been a bit run down as been poorly, then dd was ill too and so we'd not gone out as much and then felt a little isolated and down. I felt guilty for feeling like this as I have had my miracle dd so nothing should ever get me down again! I've only recently finished breastfeeding and I was wondering if my hormones may also be at work..... we shall see. It's lovely that you meet up with ffers and I can always remember you helping out when our mod was having a hard time of it. Natural miracles are possible as we have seen, so none of us can rule anything out.
Love to you all, 
x


----------



## H&amp;P

another stranger trying to find a spare moment to catch up........  

GG - amazing news you are the second FFer in 2 weeks that has got a surprise BFP, the other one age 41 also has blocked tubes and her little one (DE after 10 years of failed TX) is only 8 months old, they have also been wandering round in a daze.

Lady Sonia - am routing for you hun, hope Penny looks after you well, say hi from us. My tip for clexane is to inject it as slowly as you possibly can, this really stiopped me getting those bruises, also if it feels like the needle is hurting just going in stop and choose a different location.

Stretch - you confused me with your name change, I've obviously been away too long

Songbird - I always used to go quite when trying to work out next steps in my head and sometimes even when cycling as the cheering squad would add prerssure for me when I was sure in my own head I would fail, hugs all round.

Simone - how long did you BF for? Must admit am considering stopping as cannot keep up with L's demands at the moment.......

Gia - Hope you and LO are keeping well   

Momito - ooh lots of options with Penny, OE, FET, DE...........

I can't see back any further now and have fogotten what else I was going to write so apologies for missing personals, I think i need 2 screens open so I can scroll through pages and post at the same time as my baby brain will not cope with remembering more than 2 things at once (actually it was that bad before but at least now I have something to blame it on),


----------



## Guest

Thx momito - tried ice. Bit smaller bruise today.... But anything is better than yesterdays. About 3 inches across from 1 tiny prick!!!!! 
H & P - will instruct dh to try it even slower tomorrow (oo-er!!!)
Simone - hormones are funny things. See ur gp if ur worried. Hope u feel better soon xxx

Scan tomorrow. Fingers crossed I'm juicy enough for embies to nestle into. Donor scan tomorrow so hoping for estimate for egg collection & transfer. 

Big love to everyone. Currently sobbing to sports relief... Poor little kids. Put things in perspective!!

Love
Sonia


----------



## Wraakgodin

I am off to bed, Lady Sonia, i just cant watch it, I am sobbing away here.  Makes me want to wake up Isabella and give her a huge hug, even though it took me 2 and a half hours to get her to sleep in the first place!  

Hope your injection goes better tomorrow

Sue


----------



## Groovinggirl

Sonia, rooting for you hun! Sending you lots of positive vibes xxx
Momito, a tandem cycle sounds just great. Hope you can save up the money soon love.
H and P, nice to see you..how's your LO, I also breastfed for 12 months, stopped the weel after O became 1 and got pregnant straightaway apparently as lmp is 30th of January. Gynae has helped to figure that out.
Pls who's Stretch? I keep trying to figure it out and I'm so sorry.
What else do I have to say? Had some spotting scare all week but had scan today and all well with little groover...7+3 today. I forgot how exhausted one can get in pregnancy. Been a long day...*yawn*.


----------



## Stretch

GG - Yay congratulations on your scan hun.......Oh I am Mac Cook   


Sonia - sending you strong positive vibes hun


----------



## Groovinggirl

Ah right Mac Cook! Lol..I read why you think you're stretch. Thanks for clarifying for me hun. My brain needs a jumpstart...lol


----------



## Stretch

Oh my god you know when you are feeling a tad hormonal when you bawl openly at a blinkin talent show   .......yeah i know, my Saturday nights rock


----------



## H&amp;P

Stretch - you watching BBC or Mr Cowell?


----------



## Stretch

H&P - Definitelty the Voice......i loved it!


----------



## Guest

Not sure about the voice.... It's all about the judges not the stars. Plus I didn't like that they only turned once another judge turned.  However totally loved the ball room dancing on bgt. How cute were those guys?? Ahhhhh!!!

Lining is 7mm - donor being scanned Monday so will know more then. 

Love
Sonia


----------



## Momito

Roll on Monday!


----------



## tiara

Come on Lady Sonia...!!!! good luck for tomorrow


Tx


hugs to the gang


xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Guest

So weird!!! Just saw my parents & said to them that next time they see me I'll be unofficially pregnant!!! Never even this far so it's getting hard to believe. And even if it's only for 2 weeks.... I'll be prègnant!!!! Omg!!! Deffo getting bump on board badge from London transport!!! Lol xxxx

Hope everyone having lovely weekend in sunshine. I think London is hotter than Spain momito!!!

Much love

Sonia
Xxx


----------



## Stretch

Good luck for tomorrow hun, keep us posted


----------



## simone hart

L Sonia - wishing you all the very best for tomorrow    
Groovy - glad little Groovy is ok - some bleeding can be 'normal' but it's natural to expect the worst and worry. Take it easy
H and P - BF is hard and I struggled with dd in the early days and she wasn't even really greedy. When you're exclusively bf you don't always realise how timeconsuming it is. I was constantly thirsty and hungry! Don't feel you have oto carry on if you don't want to and it's getting too tiring and hard. I think hungry babies are even more difficult to feed. I managed it longer than I thought and I found it got easier  and have only recently finished as wanted to wind down gradually.
Had a good weekend.The sunshine always makes you happier. I feel that dh helped out a lot more round the home and we're working more as a team.It was getting to me a bit. I'm not so tired now and feeling much better. I do feel strange to have finished bf as it's been part of our life for a year but it's time to get my (.) (.) back.
Hugs to all, x
x


----------



## Pipster1978

Just a quickie. . . all I have time for these days, in more ways than one. . .

GG- incredible news! Congratulations! Wishing you a healthy & relaxed pregnancy x

Sonia- have been thinking of you heaps. Hope it all goes well tomorrow x

Simone- ill try & PM you my email address so you can mail me for some piccies if you like x

Much love to everyone. Time to sleep whilst Baby J is sleeping. Was supposed to be getting an early night but, technically, it's now Monday morning. Oh well!

Lots of love & bi kisses to everyone. Anyone keen to meet up this summer?!
X


----------



## Pipster1978

Whoops! BIG kisses I meant. My typo could be misconstrued there


----------



## Groovinggirl

Hey ladies, 

Sonia, all the best for tomorrow. Wishing you all the positive things!
Pip, thanks for the kind wishes. I'm feeling a tad uncomfy today but I'll be fine, it's another day and I should go to bed! I did mention I'll be in the UK in July if anyone would like to meet. It would be great.
I'm terribly tired. Off to bed!


----------



## Wraakgodin

Good luck Sonia!!!  

Not much happening here, getting ready for my DSD moving in tomorrow!  So I will be dealing with a 2 year old and a 20 year old!!  God help me!!   

Sue


----------



## Stretch

Wraak - sounds painful


----------



## tiara

Come on Lady S!!! how did ya get on




Hey Pipster  yep count me in for a summer meet up??




Sue hugs


hey Simone 


hug and love to the gang


----------



## Guest

Just a quickie - Donor all good.  She gets scanned again in 2 days so looks like we could be flying at weekend or early next week.  I've been avoiding looking at flight as I don't want to stress about cost etc but tonight I took a look and wish I hadn't!!!  Coz of easter it's well pricey!! I was looking forward to flying BA but that is £££££ DH is looking at easy jet bleuuuuggghh!!!!  But it's so much cheaper!! What to do...I want to enjoy the whole experience and for me that includes travelling there - I HATE orange airlines!!! Fine for a short flight but it's 4 hours from London....and the prices will only go up the later we leave it.  sigh!!  I really wanted the leg room and back of the seat TV with a choice of films!!


We've just been out for a yummy Greek meal to prepare ourselves for the feasts ahead - luuurrrve Greek cuisine!! Totally stuffed now so gonna pour myself into my jim jams and wallow in bed.


Lots of love


Sonia
xxxx


----------



## Stretch

Great news Sonia - don't worry about the airline, it's the prize at the end that counts


----------



## Guest

Mac - apologies. Sound like a flight snob!! Just had not very nice experiences on easy jet but ba was superb!! I'll chill & just do what I can to get there & home again. Perhaps I should hire a private jet lol. Xxx


----------



## Stretch

Don;t apologise hun I totally agree and being lanky I hate being cramped up


----------



## simone hart

Sonia - all go then for you. I'd go for the cheaper flight and spend the extra on yummy food whilst you're out there   getting exciting
Pips - let me know where and when you're thinking of meeting and we'll try and join you if possible. Are you going to organise it then? yes, send me your email so I can see little one. Hope all's well?
Tiara - Are you going to have a relaxing easter or do you have many Drama things on?
Night night all. x


----------



## Momito

Good luck Lady Sonia!  We flew easyjet back to London from athens and it was fine.  You could also look at Aegean Airlines, they fly from LHR.  We flew them to Istanbul and it was old fashioned and nice...we even got a boiled sweet and a meal (the flight only lasted an hour)!  Olympic Airlines is another option.
All sounds great with your donor...exciting times!

Groovy...you sound like you need a rest.


Simone...glad you got your (.)(.) back...and that you are getting a bit more support around the house.  It gets easier as they get older (so they say).


Love to you all

Momito
xxxxxxx


----------



## Guest

Thx momito - had a nightmare last night booking flights. Aegean had 2 seats left, as I booked I noticed a typo in my email. When I went back to redo the seats had gone. Up early to see if theyve been re released. Olympic are full so we figured we'd go ba but their website kept crashing. Up early today to see what we can achieve. 

The plan is to fly Sunday for Tuesday transfer. We'll have the day before & day after to chill out, relax & sight see. Peny wants me to have another scan & intralipids on Saturday - we hadn't factored this into the cost at all!!!!  Thank goodness for payday !!!!! 

Short & sweet but flights to book. 

Love

Sonia


----------



## Momito

Hope you got your flights hun!


----------



## Guest

All booked yay!! Dh laughed when I told him about Aegean & the boiled sweet. Lol. I remember years ago aer lingus doing that. I'm showing my age.  Lol.


----------



## Stretch

Good luck Sonia.....we're all right behind you


----------



## tiara

Lady Sonia.... This is your moment!!!!!!  Thinking of ya hun




txxxxxxxxxxx


hugs to all     




txx


----------



## Guest

Mac - thx hun!! I know all u girls on this thread are rooting for us!! Will do my best not to let you down!!!
T- thx too hun for your kind words!!!

Might be quiet for a few days but I will be reading and when I can I will let you know outcome of transfer. Hotel has wi-fi that worked quite well last time so I can still log on!!

Lots of love

Sonia
xxx


----------



## Fraggles

Sonia wishing you loads of good fortune. xxx


----------



## Songbird80

Go Lady S go!!!

Big love to everyone else and yay Pip, I'm up for meeting  just as long as it's not the weekend of 15th July or 22nd as got a 30th birthday and my hen weekend!!!

Xx


----------



## Groovinggirl

Lady S, rooting for you and praying this is your time. 
Sbird, how have you been? When's the big day?


----------



## Wraakgodin

Sue


----------



## Guest

8 eggs collected & I have a grade "A" womb lining. All good!!!  Eeek


----------



## Wraakgodin

woooohoooooo!!!  Excellent news Sonia!!!  Everything sounds like it is going well, I hope that all the good signs point to you getting a BFP at the end of it all!!

Sue


----------



## tiara

Lady Sonia...I have everything crossed for you hun... you can do this sweet!!!


Txxxxx


----------



## Stretch

woooooooohoooooo lovely crop hun


----------



## H&amp;P

Lady - Fab news, say hi to Penny from us. Hope you are enjoying Athens. XxXxX


----------



## simone hart

LSonia - wonderful news. lining is just perfect to snuggle the lil embies. Wishing you all the best     
x


----------



## handy1

Lady Sonia: wonderful news. Hope everything goes well for you and you come back PUPO. 

Hi everyone ... Love you all 

Handy


----------



## Guest

7 embies!!! At long last we feel like proud parents!!!


----------



## Momito

Go Sonia Go!


----------



## tiara

Lady Sonia WOOHOOOOOOO!!!!! great news!


----------



## Stretch

whoop whoop great number hun xx


----------



## H&amp;P

Sonia - fantastic news, not long and you will be PUPO, think one of my other FF friends is out there at the moment so if you see Izzy please say hello from me.


----------



## victoria99

Super congrats Sonia!  So happy it's all coming together so well!     It's amazing how quickly everything goes when you start....

Hope everyone else is well - been so busy with work lately (and sleep-deprived) that I just haven't had the energy to post.  Controlled crying for me is the key.  Thank goodness it works - just need to be consistent.

XXX
Calgary


----------



## Momito

Calagary...a few         and hope that you get a good sleep fix soon. 

Lady Sonia...thinking of ya!

xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Guest

Oh cal. U poor thing. Double trouble is such hard work. Xxx

Et tomorrow at 11am Greek time so think of me 9am uk time . The best part when I saw penny today was I don't need a full bladder!!!! I am positively over the moon about this!! Lol. It's those little things that make a difference!!!

Thank u all for my support!!! I have my very own cheer leading squad!!! Yay yay yay!!!


----------



## Wraakgodin

Good luck Lady S! I will have everything crossed for you, 10am Dutch time!



Sue


----------



## tiara

Calgary... let it all out hun.... sorry times a ickle tough at the mo!!!




Lady Sonia.... So chuffed for ya hun..... I will be thinking of you.


Txxx


Hi to the gang... pipster how about a picnic with all the babies this summer or lunch again


----------



## Pipster1978

Hi girlwhirlies!

Soon to be PUPO lady, Lady Sonia - keeping everything crossed for transfer tomorrow - such a fabulous number of embies! Whooo hooo! The bladder thing is rather uncomfy. They delayed our transfer by about 40 mins so I was allowed to 'let some pressure' off my bladder but was still bursting for a wee throughout. As soon a my legs were out of the stirrups I leapt down and bolted to the loo, which was thankfully in a corner of the transfer room. Mr Pipster was like, 'Babe! Don't run!' but I'd heard a story from one consultant that a woman had once had a transfer and then gone running for her bus straight after and still got pregnant... I'm not saying you should run for a bus straight after but anyway! Good Luck and heaps of babydust to you   

Calgary - I hope you get some zzzzzs soon. Bert and Ernie? Be good for Mummy, okay?!

Tiara - love the idea about having a picnic. Would be amazing to see everyone again!

What dates are good for people? I can do Sat 30th June, Sat 14th and Sun 15th of July and Sat the 21st and Sun 22nd July (think that's Songbird's birthday though). Where would be best for everyone? London again? 

Gotta fly just now to book accommodation for our first holiday since our honeymoon: a week in Biarritz and the main event? Songbird and Mr Songbird's wedding! Whoooo hoooo!

Much love to everyone - will try to post properly soon,
Pipster xxx


----------



## Guest

Pips - its stories like urs that make me grateful for today. A really Pleasant experience!!! 

3 grade 1 embies on board & 4 in the deep freeze ( 2 grade 1 & 2 grade 2). 

Thank you everyone for ur thoughts & kind words!!!! Penny said everything was/is perfect. 

Xxxx


----------



## Pipster1978

Wowee! May I be the first to congratulate you on being PUPO lady Sonia! Praying that your precious cargo is snuggling in as I type. I'm guessing that you're on Easter Hols for most of, if not all of the 2ww? Good timing!

Sending love & babydust xxx


----------



## Guest

Thx pips - yup 2ww is throughout Easter hols. We test sat/sun week. It was all a bit vague as it was day 12 from today (Sunday) or day 14 from ec (Saturday). Either way it's at the weekend & not in the morning before work. How's j doing? Is the weight going on nicely & the docs happy?


----------



## tiara

Well Lady Sonia... methinks a new member of royalty will be snuggling in nicely hun... so pleased for you my sweet. WOOHOOOOO!!!!!!


----------



## Stretch

Not one, not two, but 3 baby princes/princesses.........yay go Sonia


----------



## Wraakgodin

woooooohoooooo!  Lady Sonia!!!  I am so happy for you.  I will have everything possible crossed for you.

Just a quickie as got DSD and DSS here at the moment, they are having a ciggie break!!

Sue


----------



## Groovinggirl

Congrats on being pupo Sonia. Fingers crossed for a great outcome.
Hi to everyon. X


----------



## H&amp;P

Lady Sonia - congrats on being PUPO, my ET Serum was such a lovely experience and I think it all helps. Hope those Embryos are snuggling in tight. Safe travels home. x-x


----------



## Guest

H&P - how many embies did u have? I think everything about serum is relaxed. So chilled I have to force myself to listen to my relaxation. Lol


----------



## H&amp;P

Sonia. - we had 3 as well, My initial hcg made everyone think it was twins.


----------



## Guest

H&P - that's interesting to know. Having 3 is probably the only aspect of this I'm nervous about. But as penny said, she wants me pregnant & 3 gives me the best chance. Happy birthday Hun. Your first as a mummy!!! How exciting!!

Afm: all good in sunny Greece. Fly home today. Apart from my nerves about 3 embies I feel remarkably chilled & relaxed still. Mabe having 3 is putting my mind at rest that we've done everything possible. Im staying off the 2ww thread as I'd rather be with people I know... U guys!!!! I think I'd go mad if I was on there. Plus de is such a different journey to oe that I'd rather be with girls who understand. Donor seems such a foreign word now... Right from when I was told how many eggs I felt like they are mine. & seeing the beans on a scan was amazing!!! Penny printed the scan off so if anyone wants to see it pm me ur number & I'll text it to u. 

Hope everyone is well.  What are the plans for bank holiday ??

Lots of love

Sonia


----------



## tiara

Sonia... it sound an amazing experience hun.. I am so chuffed for you ..... long weekend means for me cleaning..YAY... and the duck race on Monday and lunch with mum....Oh and chilling I have  decided I HATE TEACHING!!!!! so   i better job comes my way!!!! 


Love you all as you know.


tx


----------



## Guest

Oh t!!! Big hugs!! Is it teaching or the school ur at that u dislike? Have u ever had life coaching? It's a really powerful tool, very empowering. Life is too short to be unhappy but u have the power to make a change. In fact... Someone said that life is too long to be unhappy.  U know I'm here for u. Xxxxx


----------



## tiara

Lady S and Girls I am fine.... just enjoying not being in college.... I have a direction...just need a lotto win to support it ladies!!! Have a safe trip home Sonia.


hugs and love to the gang


Txxx


----------



## Wraakgodin

tiara said:


> I have a direction...just need a lotto win to support it ladies!!!


Story of my life, Tiara!! Sending you huge hugs. I hope the numbers come up for you

Sue


----------



## Songbird80

Yay to Lady S!! So pleased all has gone to plan!!

And big up Mrs and Mr Pipster for accommodation booking!! It's getting rather close now )

30th June good for me for meet up... But isn't GG over at some point in the summer? Would be good to combine xx

PS have just eaten my body weight in Green and Blacks... Happy Easter everyone!


----------



## Guest

Naughty girl songbird!!! U shouldn't open eggs until Sunday!!! Tee hee.  
So exciting all the wedding plans. We got married abroad & whenever guests updated us on their bookings it caused mega excitement. Will it be warm out there? Ur gonna look gorgous!!!!

Summer is all pretty wide open for me so a meet up sounds good. Whenever/wherever 

Madness kicking in now. Keep rubbing my belly & yesterday was very aware of that area. Maybe it's visualisation or the awareness that yesterday the embies were day 5 so implantation is imminent. Pregnant at Easter & born at christmas.... There's symbolism for ya!!!

Have a lovely Easter everyone. Xxxx


----------



## Momito

Congrats Lady Sonia!  Hope your little uns are snuggling in nicely...        

Tiara...hope that lotto ticket comes in soon...if not...peu a peu...sometimes it is the best way...  
Lots of love
Momito
xxxxxxx


----------



## simone hart

Sonia -I like the symbolism of the christian festivals at two poignant moments in your conception and birth   How exciting for you both! 3 embies as well, how dramatic for you.    for a fab pupo 2 weeks. It's finally arrived,can you believe it? Wishing you all the very best.
Tiara - Poor you re work! I understand where you're coming from and if you could just find some where else, it may be the break you need  
Songbird  -How exciting to have your marriage to look forward to.  
Pips - If we meet in London, I may combine it with visiting family so let me know a date as I'm fairly flexible. As Songbird said, think GG is around at some point this summer, so if we could combine dates that would be great.
Momito  
Handy  -may be in your neck of the woods next Thur  as visiting my friend from Hadnall- let me know if you're about at all?
calgary  -controlled crying seems to be the best move so long as they'r ok and not in pain, discomfort etc It's what I've had to do with daughter. Big hug, seems very hard at the moment. Children are, but then, of course, they're worth it!!!  
DD is getting more interactive and starting to say du for duck and ca for cat forinstance - it's lovely to see their pleasure and excitment for life. They never want to go to sleep though as life is just too exciting whereas we pray for them to sleep for an hour or two so that we can do things and get on top of jobs!!! Having a good Easter typically seeing family and trying to get jobs done!!
Stretch -   
H and P Hi 
and hi to all on here, x


----------



## Guest

Thx simone. Trying to be positive & believe this is my time. Hopefully see u summertime!!!


----------



## tiara

Happy Easter girlies!!!




Hey Simone hope ya well....I know you know what I mean about teaching thanks hun... I am just meant to be a lady of leasiure hun... I think we all are aren't we?


Lady S! How ya coping.... very proud of ya hun... I am thinking more and more about doing DE was it very expensive?




Momtio, Hope you sold lots and grabbed punters from the festival hun...


Well Yesterday we went to Wales and took the dogs on the beach, it was FAB! and today.... I have ate my body weight in Easter eggs and watched 3 films!!!!! Perfect!!!




Love you all  


Hi Calgary, H&P, Fraggles, Mac, Gia, Paddy, Handy< Pip, Sbird.GG...hope I haven't missed anyone


----------



## Groovinggirl

Hello ladies. We've been at my parents for easter. Long trip and we travel back in the morning. Yes we come over in summer, will let you all know once we finalise plans. It's definitely in July as dh graduates from leicester between 9th and 11th.


----------



## Guest

T - what a lovely day!!! I love welsh beaches. Which part? My in laws live near cardigan. It's lovely there. So....wow.... Ur thinking de? The hardest part for me & dh (well...dh) has been accepting de & saying yes to the next step. Once ur back on the rollercoaster it is a much smoother ride than oe. Peace of mind knowing u'll get on the 2ww whereas oe each scan brings its own heartbreak, worry, fears etc. saying that, the 2ww is tricky & the weekend has been tough. But I've woken up today much calmer & feeling hopeful again that this could be my time. 

Cost? Well obviously travel & accomodation  mounts up. Tx itself was 5000 euros plus drugs (we're at about 550 euros now but thatll go up as drugs continue first trimester) freezing was 1000 euros. Plus the added expense of intralipids at £330 a pop and pre tx scans. We budgeted £10k a go when we first looked into it - assuming we'd go Spain.  Serum is obviously cheaper but I have the added immunes expense. I'm scared to add it all up. It's not cheap - but we figured we'd spend their inheritance making them!! Lol

If u need any advice ask away. How does dh feel about this?

GG - how are u doing? Take it easy. 

Momito - what's latest with you? Is business picking up over Easter? What/when is ur next cycle? Thinking of u Hun xx

Simone - sounds like motherhood is tough. I'm scared that I won't cope.  Spend years trying for a baby & then don't know what to do!!! I guess I'll cross that bridge should it arrive. 

Much love to u all: cal, handy, songbird, pips, stretch, h&p, fraggles & paddy - long time no hear!!! Hope ur ok. Gia too - come back!! Oh yes...& stalker.com lol. Watch out girls... Sue stalks u when u post on other threads lol!!!

Sorry as always if I've missed anyone. 

Much love to u all & thank you all for the much needed positive vibes. Keep them coming!!!

Sonia
Xxxxx


----------



## Wraakgodin

sa11en said:


> Oh yes...& stalker.com lol. Watch out girls... Sue stalks u when u post on other threads lol!!!




Excuse me?? You post on threads that I mod! I am just doing my job, what is your excuse??!  

Sue


----------



## Guest

I'm secretly in love with u ..... Lol


----------



## Guest

Ps ur icons really make me chuckle. Good endorphin release banishes stress & negativity!!! Yay!!! Thx Hun xxx


----------



## Stretch

Sonia - Keep up the PMA hun.........this is your time      


Tiara - Wow how exciting hun    Walk sounds fab   


GG - ah that'll be a really proud day in July   


Had a fab weekend, walking dogs, riding horses, going on boats up the river and eating my bodyweight in good food


----------



## Guest

Riding horses?!?! Huge sigh!!!! Miss riding!!!! But hopefully it'll be a while before I'm back in the saddle. When my mind goes wobbly & I feel the stress I close my eyes & remember cantering across a field on a warm summer evening. Bliss!!!!!


----------



## Stretch

Hi Sonia - As you know I am horse mad and own my own BUT I did not ride from EC to a month after J was born    The vision approach is good though eh x


----------



## Guest

I've not ridden since Xmas. Lost my nerve!! But focussing on tx I didn't want any accidents, more likely to happen if I'm tense. Good to hear ur riding as he was lame recently. Hope all good. Did u hack, jump or do school work. Tell me all I love hearing about it!!!!


----------



## tiara

Lady S... thanks for the info!!!!


Hi to the gang


txxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## simone hart

It's been busy on here!
Tiara - Ah interesting new ideas and you'll get loads of advice and support on here. I can imagine it's a hard decision to make as I know you've discussed adoption in the past. Enjoy your Easter and your walk in Wales sounds lovely
Sonia - thanks for message. TWW does have its ups and downs - imagining riding sounds just perfect.  You'd make a wonderful mum and I thought exactly the same thing, it's natural to worry but you sort of evolve with your child - that's what I've found anyway  
Stretch  -what a lovely and lively hol with all the animals as well  
Groovy - a graduation sounds exciting  -let's hope we get the chance to meet up this year.
We had dh's friend over today so it's been more indulging again eating a feast -but it seems as though we all have   
Love to all x


----------



## Guest

Sue.com - quick question. Where's the donor egg threads gone? Am I being thick? Can't see them searching through my recent posts either. They've just disappeared!!!! Is it just me?  I was posting in cycle buddies & 1st time de. 

Xxx


----------



## Wraakgodin

sa11en said:


> Sue.com - quick question. Where's the donor egg threads gone? Am I being thick? Can't see them searching through my recent posts either. They've just disappeared!!!! Is it just me? I was posting in cycle buddies & 1st time de.
> 
> Xxx


Not sure if you are being thick or not, Lady S! 

Donor Eggs board - http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=551.0

A post of yours on the 1st DE IVF Cycle - http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=276865.msg4974380#msg4974380

A post of yours on Cycle Buddies - http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=284500.msg4974364#msg4974364

Not sure why you can´t find them or see them on your list of posts. Weird.

Sue


----------



## Guest

At first I was elated - yes it IS me being thick..it must be baby brain settling in!!! Hooray!! However when i click the links it gives me error 403 for all the links! very strange.  I'm sure I can access later. Thank you anyway.  I have my delicious Gourmet Girls to keep me sane!


----------



## Guest

OMG!!! I am going mad this morning!!! A quick ME post before leaving the computer and doing things not fertility related!!  so sorry....it's me me me at the moment!!


I've been thinking about my test saturday and obviously we are relying on HPT...however I am scared that if we get a negative that it's a false negative because we're testing early (ET was on the Tuesday but EC was the saturday)  so me and DH have decided that we start testing saturday and continue Sunday and Monday if needs be.  To me this is beginning to sound like torture!! especially if negative coz all i want to do is soak in the bath with a huge glass of red wine and start grieving!!!


I've made a couple of calls and found places that do HCG test on saturday with same day results.  Do we have the blood test done anyway regardless of HPT outcome? If we were based at a UK clinic we'd be heading straight to them for blood test on test day wouldn't we? Is HCG more accurate than HPT? If we get a negative at home could we still get a positive HCG? Oh my gaaaawwwwwdd!!!! I'm now well and truly going mad!!          DH not keen on blood test saying its too soon....but me thinks he is burying his head in sand regarding outcome.  


think positive think positive!!!          


PS: I'm NOT testing early!!!!


----------



## Wraakgodin

sa11en said:


> At first I was elated - yes it IS me being thick..it must be baby brain settling in!!! Hooray!! However when i click the links it gives me error 403 for all the links! very strange. I'm sure I can access later. Thank you anyway. I have my delicious Gourmet Girls to keep me sane!


I will ask someone teccie!

Sue


----------



## Wraakgodin

sa11en said:


> At first I was elated - yes it IS me being thick..it must be baby brain settling in!!! Hooray!! However when i click the links it gives me error 403 for all the links! very strange. I'm sure I can access later. Thank you anyway. I have my delicious Gourmet Girls to keep me sane!


Got it sorted for you, it should be ok now. It was something to do with your primary group being set to weight management and not regular user.

So you weren´t going mad! (well no more than normal!)

Sue


----------



## handy1

Hello lovelies

Sorry been AWOL as I was busy with work and then easter holiday had the inlaws. 

Sonia.... Don't worry. just do the HPT first, The HCG has to be done again in 48 hours time to confirm increasing HCG, which i found more stressfull and worrying.  Lady S ... just relax and hopefull everything will be fine. Lots and lots of positive vibes.

Simone... Yes I would love to see you and your DD. Hadnall is very close to Shrewsbury. I am working on thursday but I can meet you either at lunch time or after work .. I will PM you my mobile number and contact me to arrange it.

Tiara.... you are an amazing woman .. whatever you do.. I always have a picture of you in my mind as the glomourous actor.. Remember your TV ad.

Sue .... your are keeping a good eye on us ...Thanks

Stretch... enjoy your horse riding.

Pips..... yes I will be with you for a meet up on 30jun and 22july, but can't make the weekend middle of july. If we decided early I can even take time off work if needed. How is baby J ? my kisses to both of you.

Momitto ... I miss you..

Gia too.... where are you ??  this thread is yours , you did start it up foir us and you were the one who organised the the meet up at the Gourmet Pizza.....PLEASE COME BACK ...WE ALL MISS YOU. 
How is baby S doing?

Hello to cal, GG, H&P, Paddy girl and Song bird.

Handy


----------



## Stretch

Sonia - Really cant help as I would be such a bad influence    I tested from 6 days past ET like some complete nutter that I am


----------



## Guest

Thx sue. Can see everything now. How weird!!

This testing has caused a massive debate at home. Dh says we should only do hcg if positive. He still says if it's negative we test again Sunday. This to me is just pure torture but I have to respect his opinion. Ive suggested we buy 3 tests & if they're all negative then we assume it is negative & game over. I just can't be dealing with stewing for 24hours. I don't mind if we get a positive coz then there's hope. Positive is positive after all. 

Anyway - this negative talk so hush my mouth. Got a busy day planned with lots of jobs I've been putting off. Might as well put my negative energy to good use & be productive. Lol. 

Handy - thx for the advice. & mac - ur a naughty girl.  I'm not testing early!!!!

Got a facial this afternoon.  Reeeeelax.  

Love

Sonia


----------



## Wraakgodin

It will be positive Sonia, I am certain of that.  

            

Sue


----------



## Stretch

Sonia...........everything in my body is willing you on hun


----------



## Guest

Thank you so much for the positivity - yesterday was a bit     



After the heated debate yesterday   , life at home has settled.  Me and DH had a good chat last night and he admitted he over reacted.  We're both stressed to the max and us ladies forget that it affects our men too.  He desperately wants a positive result too.  plus his dad goes into hospital on friday to have a lump removed (not good) but as he has a very dodgy heart we have the added worry about the anaesthetic.  They wouldn't put him under if he was at risk - but it's still a worry. Especially as they live in wales and we live in London.


I contacted Serum about how we should test and the lovely penny has confirmed test at home and go for bloods when positive.  If negative (she did say she didn't expect it to be whoop whoop!!) then retest sunday.  Her positivity has given me renewed hope that this WILL work.  I've never had a doctor be so positive! It's always so doom and gloom that this response is very refreshing.


I've bought a plethora of pee tests - I'm sure the lady at Lloyds though I was mad...and she'd be right!!!    


doing my best not to analyse symptoms coz I don't think I have any...but just to be neurotic and get a second/third/fourth fifth opinion...


1) by boobs are tender in the evening when I take my bra off - but this is probably progesterone
2) I've felt twinges in lower abdomen - again the progesterone. don't think it's period pain, but it's been so long & irregular since I've had periods I couldn't say.  I'm pretty sure that the hormones will keep aunt flo at bay anyway.
3) Finally- vivid dreams.  The last one sounds ridiculous but I was searching online about when i can have a bath and found 2 week wait vivid dreams. over the weekend (days 8-10 from EC) I've woken up and been able to recall my dreams in detail.  This web page shows a correlation between early pregnancy and vivid dreams at exactly the days I've been experiencing them.  They put it down to the surge in hormones - I put it down to stress.  We'll see on Saturday.  Interesting though.  


So...today is a good day.  I was all set to have a day in London mooching around museums and keeping busy and away from the internet when we got the call that our washing machine engineer is coming today.  Between 11 and 2. Typical - slap bang in the middle of the day!!!! Hey ho!! Anyway, as I'm in a good place I'm not letting it bother me.  I have some work to do so I'll crack on with that.  Maybe pop out later for a walk.


Hope everyone is OK.  Apologies it's all me me me at the moment!! Let me know if this bothers anyone and I'll reign it in - sorry!!!


Much love to you all


Sonia
xxx


----------



## Pipster1978

Sending you heaps of   and   Sonia xxx

I'll get organised re our meet up soon but GG I think you said DH graduates between the 8th & 11th of July (or did I just make those dates up) 

Is Saturday the 14th of July a possibility? Or even a week day, if people who are working could take leave? Let me know what you all think

Much love to everyone.

Peace out for now xxx


----------



## Stretch

sonia - those symptoms sounds good to me hun    


pipster - that sounds good x


----------



## Fraggles

Sonia sending lots of positive vibes and have everything crossed. xx


----------



## Guest

Fraggles!!!! Hi!!! How u doing? And lo? Hope ur well!!

Stretch/mac - nope still not testing early!!! Being super good!!!

Pips - how is j doing? What's the latest with docs? July sounds good for me to meet. Fingers crossed I'll be sporting a designer bump! Fingers crossed!!!


----------



## Fraggles

Hi Thanks for asking, sorry been awol - still in the process of getting a house ready to move into - it is a really money pit, takes up all my time and nothing is simple and look forward to just being able to enjoy LO. Every time a job looks simple which is all the time it ends up complicated. 


LO is a delight thanks for asking and even when I am woken up countless times in a night i think how lucky I am that he is here and I am blessed.  SIL on the other hand mmmm ignores me and him and hasn't acknowledged him since he was born and only talks to me to say pass the salt or if she has to.     


Here's to your designer bump. I truly believe if anyone is going to make it happen it will be Penny. Did you meet Sharon - how is she? Only met her once or twice so unsure if she will recall me.


F x


----------



## Guest

Is Sharon an English nurse? From up north? I didn't catch her name but her & penny were such sweethearts. Transfer was such a wonderful, magical experience thanks to them. Penny is just brilliant. 

Im sorry sil is being awful. Why?? Houses and babies are total money pits!!! Either having the baby or making one £££££. All worth it though!!!

Me & dh on countdown to test. Approx 32 hours. Can't decide which test to use or perhaps have a go with all 3. I'll be juggling on the loo!!!! Lol. I've bought clearblue digital, clearblue plus & first response. It's not gonba be a pretty sight me managing all the sticks & my pelvic floor. Lol.


----------



## Fraggles

Do all 3 I say!

I so wish everyone success on this thread in the coming year.

Think sil think's it is wrong for a single woman to have done what I did, she doesn't know what to tell her kids about how he was conceived as I have no partner and my bro and her didn't tell their kids that I was pregnant and my other nephew told them that Auntie has a baby in her belly, so when they asked if it was true I told her kids it was so she has the hump about that too.

I had complications after birth and I mentioned to my bro that my other sil had said she would have taken on my lo if anything happened to me as I was told it was life threatening, he said no way he is coming with us. This was on boxing day after his wife had ignored us both all day and I said no way is my son going to live with someone who disapproves of him.

So excited for you Sonia. With Penny yours and Momito's time will come I am confident of that.

yes English nurse is Sharon and has just had twin daughters also through Penny. 

xx


----------



## Wraakgodin

Just wanted to wish Sonia all the luck and  in the world for THE test.  I will have absolutely everything possible crossed for you hun.

                

I will be stalking the site for news!  

Sue


----------



## tiara

Hi Ladies




Sonia... I have everything crossed for you hun... gosh there are hurdles after hurdles aren't there hun...




Fraggles.. I am so sorry you have had no support.... I will be ya family hun.. I approve!!!! 2 of my sisters and there kids(nieces and nephews are from ages 15-20) have all decided I need to get a life and stop trying to poach there kids...just cos I cant have my own blablabla... I have done everything for my sisters and their kids... So I have cut them out of my life completely I have 1 sister who is my best friend still and that is fine!! So hun.... I can be any support or help you want hun....


Pipster... I have just booked a holiday to Sorrento for me and Mum 6th-13th ARGHHHH, anytime after then I can meet. the 14th maybe pushing it though




Love you all


Txxxx


----------



## Fraggles

T big hugs thank you do you want to be honorary auntie. I think your sisters are nuts. I would love to have had a sister and hoped my sil's would have the relationship I had with their kids. Your hol sounds fab.

Sonia still excited for you. xxx


----------



## tiara

Fraggles... I would be honored to be LO's auntie!!!!!  


Hugs to all


Txxx


----------



## Wraakgodin

Tiara, sending you a huge hug.  Some people are so ungrateful and downright rude.  

Sue


----------



## Guest

Oh Fraggles - these smug mums make me so cross!!! How dare she assume just coz ur single that you can't, won't or shouldn't have children.  Fair play to you for following your dreams!!! I for one am very proud of all the single girls out there dealing with infertility and doing whatever they can to achieve a family.  Even with a loving partner it's hard work - so you are one strong cookie!! And to have to deal with complications shortly afters - my word!!! You've been through the wars!!  It's you SIL who has the problem, not you.   


Tiara - families are complicated - why do people go out of their way to make it even harder!! At least one sis is lovely!!  Makes me wonder whether we stop at one or go on to make a sibling??!!  A holiday in Sorrento sounds lovely!!! 


Sue - I'll keep you posted.  15 hours now - not that I'm counting!! lol!!  


Hope everyone else is OK.


Much love


Sonia


----------



## H&amp;P

On phone so very brief

Sonia - got everything crossed for you, I would start with first response as far more sensitive, but then I was always testing a few days before OTD :-D


----------



## Guest

H&P - Im planning on doing them in one sitting!! lol!!! I kinda figured the first of the day is the strongest so I'll have to really focus on my pelvics!!!! lol  xxxx


----------



## Guest

Curve ball.... Dh has suggested doing test tonight... Any thoughts?  My concern is if it's negative then I'm still retesting Sunday so my weekend of sadness starts sooner rather than later. But if it's positive....omg!!!!!!


----------



## Wraakgodin

Sonia, under normal circumstances I would have my  hat on and tell you to absolutely not test early!  But I am so excited for you that I want you to test as soon as possible!!   

I tested a day early when I got my BFP

Sue


----------



## victoria99

Hey Sonia, I'm not a good one to ask as I actually did my test 5 days after my ET   .  I think you have to weigh whether you are the type who wants the news - regardless of what it is as soon as possible or if it really will ruin your weekend.  My personality is such that I always want the info asap so that even if it doesn't work I have that much more time to figure out the next steps....

All the best during this nail-biting time!
Calgary


----------



## Stretch

Oh Sonia as you know I would normally say do it but if there is just the one then you might get a negative because you are not using the first pee of the day so begrudgingly I say wait until the morning.......oh and by morning i mean like 4am


----------



## Guest

4am it is then. Lol. He's changed his mInd & wants to wait. This is fine by me. I can enjoy my last night of ignorance. Xxx


----------



## Stretch

Nice one hun......will be thinking of you and praying like crazy that it is your time xxx


----------



## Fraggles

Am in kneeling position, hands clasped in praying position too Sonia - LO is currently breastfeeding with hands clasped too. Good luck. x


----------



## Guest

Unfortunately we got   feel very numb right now. But we're gonna strike while the iron is hot and carry on this journey with another go.  Not sure if we'll do fresh or frozen (we have 4 frosties) but watch this space.


----------



## Groovinggirl

Oh no lady S, I was already composing my congratulatory message to you. Big hugs to you and dh. Sending you all my love...


----------



## H&amp;P

Sonia - I am beyond gutted for you.  Sending huge hugs to you and DH. XXXXX


----------



## Songbird80

Sonia sweetheart - I'm so dreadfully sorry. This is such a hard journey and thing to experience. But you'll get there, just got to keep on rolling that dice. So much love and 100% here for you if you want to talk on the phone xxx


----------



## Fraggles

Oh Sonia honey am so sorry to see your news. Many hugs to you both. xxx


----------



## Fraggles

Sonia so pleased to see you are striking whilst the iron is hot you go girl. love always. xx


----------



## Stretch

Oh bl**dy hell Sonia I really thought it had worked    But deffo strike whilst iron is hot and get those frosties booked in...they are much cheaper. Sending you HUGE amounts of love xx


----------



## Wraakgodin

Oh Sonia, I am so so sorry, just wish there was something I could say.

Sending you lots of love and hugs 

Sue


----------



## tiara

AH Lady |Sonia... I am so so so sorry and gutted for you both.... I can't catch my breath... How can it not work?MAD!!!! I am sending you huge hugs.... I am so proud of you having another plan too!  I am here for you anytime ring me hun


----------



## Momito

Sorry for not having been around...Sonia...what a rollercoaster this 2ww has been.  Am so very sorry that you´ve got a BFN...but did you test a wee bit early in the end, I couldn´t quite work it out.  It may be worth testing again...just in case?  Still want to hold out for you hun.  We all know how much it hurts to get so far and not to see that magical line appear, hope you and DH can find some comfort in one another.  Am really glad that you liked Serum and Penny so much...I am deffo in your camp!  She is so very caring and I think makes working with de feel the most natural thing in the world, which can be one of the things we give ourselves a hard time about.  Take care of yourself dearest Lady Sonia.


All ok here but have been having some really wierd cycles and cannot work out what is going on.  My next 2 cycles after tx were 33 days each, and on the 2nd, I got really sore (.)(.) in the lead up, during and then into the next cycle.  I did test "just in case" but no joy.  After 11 days I then had another period, and then after 12, another...again with very sore boobs all the time.  Am now 4 days into new cycle and my boobs are just as sensitive and sore.  Wrote to Penny...she said test, just in case, bleeding isn´t uncommon in early pregnancy (although I think it is too much) so we did, but the bloody test had only 1 line bang in the middle of the window, not on the control or test side...what the hell?  Anyway, we´ve taken it as a no, and so Penny says get a scan to see what is going on in there, so we´re going up to Seville on Monday.  I fear it is the onset of the menopause...I guess we´ll know more next week.  Why can´t things just be easy?

Hope I haven´t banged on too much...love to you all

Momito
xxxxxx


----------



## Stretch

Oh Momito what a nightmare hun    I really hope it is just a naughty cyst chucking out loads of Oestrogen which is why your boobies are sore. Sending you lots of love and hugs x


----------



## Momito

Thanks Stretch.  Hadn´t heard of that possibility...I keep Dr Googling it and just come across forums with 20-somethings talking about their sore boobs.  Turn 42 next week so hardly makes me feel yoofful!

Just wanted to say to Fraggles...think your SIL is being very mean spirited and frankly who is she to judge you.  Bet you are a brilliant mum and will give your child a wonderful up bringing with your open hearted and open minded approach to life...the opposite to blinkered, bigoted, judgemental and ignorant!  Bleeeuuuuggghhh!

Momito
xxxxxx


----------



## victoria99

Oh Sonia, I'm gutted for you!  Take good care    

Momito, glad that you're going to Seville to get checked out.  They should help explain what's happening and take some blood tests too.  Sending you lots of     

XXX
Calgary


----------



## Guest

Just a quickie - placed a bet on Calgary bay on grand national. Hopefully we'll get lucky!!!  

Penny shocked at result but she's looking to find a new donor. 

We're bearing up. national taking our mind off things. Thank u all for ur kind thought. 


Xxxx


----------



## Pipster1978

Oh Sonia. I'm so sorry sweetheart. However, it sounds as if Lord & Lady Sonia are taking this setback (because that's all it is- a setback) so positively. I've read many, many stories on here where people have had a bfn with a fresh cycle and then a bfp with frosties. Hang right sweetheart and you have my number so please call me anytime honey.

Fraggles- good to see you here. Sorry your SIL is being awful. I just don't get people who have ishooos like that. Well, small mind = small life in my book.

Tiara- ditto that your family aren't being as supportive as you need them to be. It's horrid

Momito- glad that you are going to get scanned to find out what's going on with your cycles. Having so many hormone bothers isn't fun. I've been having really rough symptoms again so am starting back on HRT just as soon as I've checked it's safe to do so. It'll be good not to have hot flushes, night sweats etc etc It's wearing and also makes me feel quite embarrassed as I'm 33 and it doesn't feel 'normal'. I feel your pain!

Much much love to all you lovely chicas. Please let me know re dates in July. The only ones I can't do are Sunday the 1st and 8th of July. Early July will be best in terms of the Olympics which start on the 27th- London will be a nightmare then. 

Would a week day suit people? Would make the train cheaper! 

DH & I are having an 'intellectual'  evening watching 'Toy Story 3' so I'll sign off for now.

Love you all but extra big hugs for Sonia xxx


----------



## tiara

Pipster this blooming menopause... is more like the body snatcher hun.... For me it makes me  feel so much older and past it before my time... The HRT is a huge help though....






Thanks for the words of support Re: my sisters... it has been a shocking and upsetting time, but i am glad i have the truth and I can move on


Hugs to the gang


Txxxx


----------



## Momito

Sorry Tiara...think I must have not taken in that bit about your sisters.  Am sorry they are giving you a hard time.  


Pipster...Tiara...on my quest to find out what is going on with my bod, I came across this website called women to women or woman to woman or something like that (agh...I always think "oh I'll remember that!" but the old sieve brain starts working again and bang!  It's gone darn gawn).  Anyway, it offers more natural remedies for menopausal symptoms...don't know if it is of interest but just have to pass on whatever I find out there.


Sonia...glad that Penny is on the hunt for you again...and that your spirits are up.  Keep looking forward hun...it WILL happen for you   

And I now have to admit...after having said that I will not go in for sentimental rubbish like I used to flog around the world...we are hooked to The Voice!  So Pipster...you're not the only one on an intellectual rollercoaster!  Was crying like a baby over some "long lost relative" type show on ITV1 the other night...am obvioulsy in need of some cry-ins!   

Love to you all...

Momito
xxxxxx


----------



## Guest

Just a flyby - bit wrapped up in myself yesterday & didn't comment on momito. 

Momito - lovely to hear from you. Sorry that ur cycle is not playing the game you want it to. So frustrating when that happens!!! Yes u should look into what's going on down stairs - penny will deal with whatever the outcome. 

I'm getting an iPad today (retail therapy!!! ) so it'll make posting so much easier. I tend to use my phone which is hard work!!! 

Tested again this morning & of course no surprises BFN. I'm surprised at how empty I feel. I thought I'd be heartbroken - don't get me wrong, I'm very very sad.  But I'm actually ok. Perhaps over the years I've grieved enough. For me the worst heartbreak was my egg not fertilising in my first tx. That totally broke my heart. Perhaps this time I'm more at peace because we did everything we could & conditions were perfect. This is just natures way. Next time it'll work. 

Have a lovely Sunday everyone xxxxx


----------



## tiara

Sonia... so proud of ya honey!!!


Er Momito.. I am addicted to THE VOICE!!!! I love it!!!!


Hugs to all


txxxx


----------



## Momito

Sonia...know just what you mean about sort of being "ok"...but you might have a few wobbles over the coming weeks...at least that is what tends to happen to me as things sink in (have to excorcise the pain).  But also know exactly what you mean about not even getting as far as EC or fertilisation to actually have the hope of the 2ww...absolutely devastating and too many of us on here know what that feels like.  At least if you get to the 2ww there is more than just a chance...just need a sprinkle more luck next time.  Just remember that we're here if you need us if you do have any wobbles.

Tiara...last night was great on The Voice!!  Tonight it is Homeland...completley addicted to that too.  Wot?  Square eyes...me?!!!

Handy...how are you getting on with your next tx?

Groovy...hope all is well with you and Groovy 2!

Any news from Paddy?  We haven't had any news for an age...hope you are ok out there Paddy!   
Songbird...gearing up for your wedding...woho!

Pipster...glad that you and Mr P and J are all well...hope Mr Pip's job is going well!

Calgary and Simone...hope you have both manage to get a bit of rest...motherhood does sound exhausting!!!

Sue...hope that your house is in order...ditto on sounds exhausting!

Stretch...big hugs...   

H&P...hope you are well...

Same to you Gia...if you are still reading...  
By the way...don't know if you remember Swissbump from the other thread...she had a little girl last week..

Love to everyone...off for scan tomorrow...
Momito
xxxxxx


----------



## Wraakgodin

Just wanted to send a huge hug all round. 

Sonia, I reacted differently to all my 5 BFN's, some I had a good cry and then picked myself up and formulated a plan for the next cycle, on the opposite end of the scale, the 4th one I totally went to pieces, basically locked myself in the house for quite a long time, couldn´t face going out and seeing any families.

Momito, thanks for asking, things still need getting used to! 

Sue


----------



## Songbird80

Hi Ladies

Ha I'm with you on the Homeland front Momito. I love it! Clare Danes is brilliant! Haven't watched The Voice yet but recorded it last night so going to give it a bash.  I brought the twilight series today... Have no idea if it'll be any good but got the week off next week so planning to get lost in films/tv/box sets! The laziness has already started today... Did yoga this morning, watched Midnight in Paris, which was brilliant, and then I had a nap! Laaaazzy Sunday ) Me likey! 

Momito... Glad you're going to get your cycles checked out. Our flipping bodies hey... Playing havoc with us all the time! Lovely to hear about swissbump, I remember her from the last thread!

Tiara - glad the hrt is helping you a bit. I think im still in total denial about the menopause thing, I just cannot associate myself with the word so I just pretend Pof is something entirely different and never use the M word! I think I must have missed a post about your sisters.. Is everything ok? I saw you post a little while back about thinking about going down the DE route... That sounds exciting!

Lady S - glad you're bearing up ok. You're a trooper, you really are. And essentially that's what this whole journey is about... being strong, resilient and persevering even when the chips are down. And you're absolutely on the right track. But as Momito says, let yourself feel how you feel as you might be a bit up and down over the coming weeks. We'll get there in the end though sweets, I know we will xx

Pipster - I think a week day is going to be a wee bit tricky for the July meet up for me im afraid. Beginning of jul - either June 30th or Jul 7th perfect for me but go with whatever the majority can do i reckon. I actually dropped u a whats ap earlier about meeting up tomorrow instead of Tuesday if you are free? If not, I'm about on Friday too I think (after my facial and hair cut - what a lovie I am!) 

Calgary - hope all is well for you and the crying is getting better.

Stretch, Fraggles, wraak, gg, Simone, anyone else ive missed and of course Gia, hope you're all ok. Big hugs xx 

Afm - Wedding planning is ramping up a notch... planning to get really stuck into it on my week off next week. Need to book photographer, videographer etc and then got some of the nice creative 'detail' bits to get done, which I'm looking forward to! Then next weekend going to set up our wedding list, and then hit hatton gardens to find some wedding bands  It's all go!! My job is really mental at the mo so I'm struggling to do anything during the week so having a week off will be great to get loads done I hope. Also going out to France in June for a week to do food tasting and sort flowers etc so I think we're on track! (bet you wished you hadn't asked... I could talk about it for hours on end!)

Anyway, happy Sunday fair ladies. Much love
Songbird xxxx


----------



## simone hart

oh I do feel heavy hearted on here this evening    
So disappointed for you L Sonia and surprised. I'm glad that your fighting spirit has taken over - and you're not giving up easily. You keep that spirit girl     oh, it's so hard, this journey but you will have good news and penny sounds lovely.

Tiara - can't believe your sisters - how cruel actually - and insensitive  
fraggles - can't believe your sil - how narrow minded.   I would ignore her back - she's not worth worrying about!!
Momito - Good luck for tomorrow and hope the scan can reveal what's happening with your cycles.Hope you're all ok and that you're settling down financially and getting trade in your shop.
Pips -  I can't do 10th July at the moment but free other times as not going on hol - I suppose the sooner we get a date, we won't book other things and hopefully more of us will be able to make it.. I think early July befre the olympics sounds like the best idea too. Hope we can get a mutual date sorted.
Songbird - You seem busy and your wedding planning is very exciting. Enjoy this is your time  
handy - Sorry I wasn't able to meet up - I actually stayed all day at my friend's. She is pregnant but had a few scares earlier on so we were talking about it really. She still can't really accept the pregnancy until she is even further along. There are just so many worries at every stage and it is so hard to relax.
GG How is G2 and G1? Hope you are well and that things are progressing well?  
Calgary, GG, Sue,GIA2. paddy and others -  hugs!


----------



## Momito

Songbird...lovely to hear about your wedding plans...must be coming out of your ears now!!!!  You must be dreaming them, eating them, thinking them...but it sounds like it is going to be fantastic!  What day are you getting married....so we can think of you!


Just to let you know...Dr Stretch...you were right!  Have a "persisent" cyst on my left ovary...Penny suggests just leaving it to see if it goes on its own, and if not, perhaps a stint on the pill, and if that doesn´t work, then aspirate it.  So hopefully, option 1 will work.  Apparently they are quite common in women over 38.  But it is good to know that it is nothing more sinister...although the Doc in Seville thought it unlikely I am getting to ovulation which tallies with my own records...these cysts seem to take over somehow.

Lady S...hope you and DH are both ok.  


Taking the day "orf" on Thursday as is my birthday...am dragging DH to see some prehistoric caves up in the mountains!  Or is he dragging me?  Anyway, the guests that stay at our rental highly recommend them...so time to take a look!  And a friend is coming out on Friday for a few days...so should be fun!


Love to you all chiquillas...

Momito
xxxxxxx


----------



## Guest

Quick question : fresh v frozen. Any comments or suggestions? We have 2 grade 1 & 2 grade 2 frosties but the penny prefer fresh & actually has 3 donors that match me. All ready to start in next few days. Need help/advice/comments


----------



## Fraggles

Sonia if you went fresh would the current frosties still be there for you? Also, if you don't have twins or triplets first time round would you want siblings from the same donors? How many would P transfer if frosties - sorry all the q's. 


Will reply to others laterF x


----------



## Guest

Yes Fraggles - we paid for our frosties so they are ours whenever we want them.  we originally froze for siblings if we had a singleton, however I think now I'd stop at one after this stress. My concern with fresh is that if it works our child would have potential brothers/sisters on ice from a different donor.  I think I prefer to keep the donor the same for siblings.  Penny likes to transfer three as far as I know. ( I just had 3 fresh transferred)  My main worry is success rates, including the risk to the embies on defrost....we could lose all 4 or 3 out of 4 and then we are left with nothing or only 1 for transfer.  And yes I know it only takes one but with my immunes I don't think I want to risk it....


Momito - good luck with the cyst.  is it peace of mind knowing or something else to worry about? Hope it clears soon!! How annoying!!! Happy birthday for Thursday and have fun with DH! 


Simone - thx for your kind words.  Me and DH are "fine"...incredibly sad but the option to go again is keeping me going.  Today has been a bit of a bottom lip quivering day, but I intend to indulge in a few glasses of vino in a mid week naughty bender!! lol!!!


Songbird - your week off sounds lovely!! You work so hard and deserve to be pampered!!! ENJOY!!!


Now onto serious subjects Tiara....I'm not sure what to make of...THE VOICE!!!  It seems to be all about the judges and I just don't get why Danny asks Will "are you going? I'll go if you go?!" surely he should be making his own mind up!!! Saying that though, me and Dh are screaming at the TV for the judges to stop messing around with their buzzers and just push them or saying "oh no...they're rubbish!!!"     Years of watching X factor and BGT makes me an expert now in spotting talent!! lol  I discovered Will young you know...at that first audition I said "he'll do well!!!" and look at him now!!   


Hopefully DH will take me out for a yummy curry tonight!!  Hope everyone else OK and once again thank you all for your kindness and support.  My gloves are off and I'm ready to fight another day...after a little     tonight though.  


Love you all


Sonia
xxx


----------



## Fraggles

Sonia would you want to use same donor again if they are available? You might find when you have your first the stresses of tx leave you and as you enjoy parenthood your thoughts about a 2nd change and you want one. I'd go fresh with same donor if poss and still fresh if not.


Love the voice. Who do you want to win. 


x


----------



## Fraggles

M happy birthday for tomorrow have a lovely day. xxx


----------



## Pipster1978

Happy Birthday Momito! Have a great day!

Sonia- id be inclined to go with same donor personally. We've got no frosties and would like a sibling or two for J but I wouldn't putt my sister through what she did again. If we were to go through tx and be lucky enough to have another BFP then that baby/babies would biologically be half siblings with J. Now, that isn't that big a deal to us as I think there's more to 'family' than this but I would worry that any baby would have less info about their heritage than J. I think this could potentially happen with having babies from different donors- one may have provided more info than the other so any children may feel sad later on if you had chosen to tell them of how they came to be but one had more donor info than the other. BUT, this is a deeply personal thing and may be something I change my mind about down the line. IME, gut instinct is a good guide.

Thinking of you and everyone on this thread - you are all never far from my thoughts and, remembering back to almost a year ago when Bumpy and I were in hospital, well it was such an awful and frightening time and you all gave me so much support. Love you all!

When I get the chance to check the calendar, how about I post a list of potential dates, we all add our own names to ones we can do & then we go with the majority? Does that sound fair?


Much love to all you chicas and Tiara- I thought of you today when I saw some Mission Deli wraps! Did they ever pay you for the ad?

Pipster xxx



Pop


----------



## Fraggles

Oh Pipster how lovely thinking Bumpy is fast approaching first birthday and what a difference a couple of years make. I think the same way as you do with regards to if I go for a second. Would be lovely for S to have a sibling but am concerned a little that this time round will be de and ds more likely so would not want a little one to feel not sure what the word is but think you know what I mean when they know S is my egg and he/she is donor. I would love the LO the same regardless but obviously have to think seriously about how they would feel. xxx


----------



## Momito

These are all difficult questions with no clear cut answers.  But I veer towards Pipster's point of view that being a family is more than about the origins of an egg.  I mean how often do any of us think of ourselves as being an egg?!  Or a sperm?!  Our concious-selves are made up of  our living experiences as well as our genes and our memories, examples and love will only be of the mother, father, sisters, brothers, aunties and uncles that we are fortunate enough to have around us.  I think it would be quite hard to relate to ourselves as an egg and any life before that!

On the frosting/defrosting, I understand that the risks of it going wrong are very minimal.  Tbh I hadn't really given it much thought.  We are planning on a full frostie assault on our next attempt (with Penny's blessing), with one potentially makings its way from NYC to Athens to be mixed in with de.  At first I didn't like the idea of mixing it all up, another reason for bolting in Feb, but we've got used to the idea now and guess we just want a result.

Pipster, can't believe that J's first year is coming 'round.  Enjoy every minute as she grows up so fast.  It would be lovely to see a more recent picture of your lovely babe if you have one!

I still haven't seen Tiara's Mission Deli Wraps ad...but am very glad that you are still gracing our screens!  Hope the @rses paid you!

As for The Voice...of course you are right Lady S that Danny is quite annoying in how he is always telling everyone else what to do (although he is sweet)...at once stage I thought he was going to have double the number of singers in his group as he seemed to turn around so often (am such an old lady that I didn't actually know who the hell he was!).  Jessie J seems to know all the lyrics to all the songs that have ever been written and Tom Jones has got every belter in his group going!!  But I quite like the jeopardy aspect of not knowing if these poor sods are going to be picked or not.  And the "I Want You" flashing up on their chairs is quite powerful.  If I could sing (which I can't) I'd want Will-i-am (is that how he spells it?) to pick me...I get the feeling he knows what he is doing.  Now having said that, he'll probably lose ha ha ha!d  I also like the fact that the contestants are given dignity and respect...the other shows enjoy making a spectacle of saddos who don't know any better and although it is funny, it is also cruel.

Thanks for the b'day wishes...just an excuse for a day off really.  Hope we don't end up in El Tropical (everything tastes of frozen).  Bit sad, no not sad, more pondering, as 2 years ago was pregnant...now I'm turning 42 and still don't have a baby.  Anyway...will try not to get morose...you know how these things swim around the back of your conscience.  Am certainly better able to cope than back then so every big black cloud has a sliver of silver lining.

Hope you all get to meet up again over the Summer...

Big hugs
Momito
xxxxxx


----------



## Guest

A quick post before I dash to work - I will resume the voice debate later.......


first of all happy birthday momito - look forwards not behind you.  You are doing everything to make your dreams come true - hold onto your dreams, visualise and they will come true!!!  Have a brilliant day!!!!


AFM: aunt flo has arrived with a vengeance. sorry for tmi but this is the heaviest its ever been. This makes me feel good that my womb is having a proper clear out.  Even after Hysto my bleed was very light.  So we're gonna go fresh to maximise our chances of it working.  Especially as donors are good match and ready to go!! we'll worry about the genetic mix another time.  at the moment we just want a baby!!!!  at least we can say with hands on our hearts we did the best we could twice.  While our money is there we should use it.  After this the pot runs dry so we'll have to save save save again.


Catch up later


Love you all


sonia


----------



## H&amp;P

Momito - think it's tomorrow but while I am on PC I can do this :-
]
So sorry if I'm a day early 

Pipster - this is quite a good tool to use when trying to find a mutually agreeable date for a meet up, used it loads justs need one person to set up a few dates to choose from then everyone else can add their availability http://doodle.com/

Sonia - Sounds like you are off and running again and penny has a good donor lined up for you, still got everything crossed.  We went fresh on both our cycles at Serum.

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that 
fertilityfriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## tiara

Momito is ya birthday today or tomorrow hun... happy Birthday sweet


txxxx


----------



## Guest

H&p - I was wondering whether u went fresh twice. I think I need to copy ur nickname as I'm big time hoping & praying !!! Lol. Seeing some light at end of a long dark tunnel now!!

Xxxxxx


----------



## Stretch

Momito - Ha!.......I knew I liked you.....we share the same Birthday    So Happy Birthday for tomorrow hun    Really glad my sniffing out nasty cysts skills haven't left me yet, the buggers make me think I'm pregnant most months   


Sonia - Go get em tiger    Really in the same camp as Momito re donors and definitely think you are doing the right thing if you have the money now   


Ah Pipster I can not believe bumpy is nearly a year old......time just flies   


Big hugs and    to you all x


----------



## Wraakgodin

Momito!!!!!



Stretch!!!!

Sue


----------



## handy1

Hello 

Just a quick post 
. Sonia I am really so sorry it didn't work this time. I am SP impressed by your decision to have the next step rwsdy, 

Happy birthday. Momitto . Happy birthday to stretch . 

I am with baby S in hospital for the lasf threw days . She is having bronchilitis . 

Handy


----------



## Wraakgodin

Awwww, hope she gets well soon, Handy 

Sue


----------



## Wraakgodin

Not my birthday Tiara, it is Stretch´s!

Sue


----------



## tiara

Start again

Happy Birthday Momito.... and Stretch!!
thanks sue for correcting me!!

Handy hope ya LO gets well soon hun

Txxxxxxx


----------



## Wraakgodin

It can be my birthday if you want, where is the cake.......?! 

Sue


----------



## tiara

sending you virtual  Chocolate cake hun.. and to the gang!!!


txxx


----------



## Wraakgodin

Take your pick ladies!!

Sue


----------



## tiara

HMMMMMMMMM!!!! Cup cake for me!!! thanks suexxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Songbird80

HAPPY BIRTHDAY Momito and Stretch!!!

And a big cuddle for Handy and Baby S xx

Ps that cake looks unbelievable! I'm HUNGRY!
Pipster, what say you to a slice of choccie cake to toast Momito and Stretch when we meet tomorrow?! ;-)


----------



## Momito

Mmmmm...I´ll have all the cake thank you...looks too good to choose!  Ok, ok...won´t be so greedy - shared with Birthday Girl Stretch!  Happy Birthday darlinks...hope you had a lovely day!         

Handy...hope your lo recovers very quickly and that you will be home soon.  Let us know how things go...     

Sonia...glad you´ve made your decision...are you having another go imminently?

Thanks for all your good wishes gals.  Went to the cave yesterday with over 3000 prehistoric drawings, some dating back 30,000 years...so came away feeling a lot younger than when I woke up!     

Big hugs to you all
Momito
xxxxxx


----------



## Stretch

Momito - you crack me up    had a lovely day thank you, spent shopping and then a trip to the theatre to see Dirty Dancing the musical   


Oh Handy I hope you and S are ok and she picks up real quickly


----------



## Wraakgodin

sounds excellent!  I know where I will be going for my next birthday!!!   

Sue


----------



## Guest

U lot are crazy!!! Love the cakes sue.com!!!!

Handy - big hugs & get well soon baby s xxxxx

Mac - happy birthday to you too!!!!!!!!

On the phone so short & sweet - long story but will deactivate thus account & reappear as lady-s. only username I could think of!!! And .... Drum roll please.... ET possibly 6th may with a "very proven donor". Currently on day 1 of buildup. Fast I know!!!!!! Can hardly take it in. Will fill u all in when on computer & easier to type 


Much love

Lady-s lol lol


----------



## tiara

Just got a text off Lady Sonia... she is having trouble getting to this thread to chat to us... and she wanted to let you ladies know, she will be here as soon as she can.




hugs to the gang


Txxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Wraakgodin

I was just going to post the same thing, Tiara!  

I have contacted someone technical and hopefully it will be resolved soon.  It is all because her new identity doesn´t have enough posts to access the Chit Chat section.

Sue


----------



## tiara

Together we will sort it hey


txxx


----------



## Lady-S

I'm back!!! Whoop whoop.  Just bookmarking so will post later xxxx


----------



## Wraakgodin

Welcome back Lady S!  Glad you got it sorted!!!

Sue


----------



## Fraggles

Lady S - did I miss something why the change of name?

Honorary Auntie T DS has learned to roll onto his tummy on Saturday - he is being such a show off and smarty pants keeps doing it - he just needs to learn to roll back again although he has done it once today.

xxx


----------



## Stretch

Ah clever baby Fraggs   


Hi there m'lady


----------



## tiara

Yay Lady Sonia...woohoo ya made it home!


Fraggles, that's my baby boy.... very impressed hun


hugs to the gang... I am feeling sorry for my self as I have an ear and eye infection that will not go away 




off to bed.


love ya all


txxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Pipster1978

Laydee Esssss! Charmed to see you he-aaarrr,  dahlink! (that was my attempt at typing in a vair, vair posh accent. . . rubbish, no?)

Tiara- I hope you're feeling better soon. I used to suffer really badly from ear infections when I was a teenager. Once I picked up from school swimming pool 2 different infections in both ears at the same time= me v sick and in agony and swimming pool shut pending investigation. One tip my then GP gave me was to dry my ears out after washing my hair using a hair dryer on a low setting- this seems to work as I've not had ear trouble for a long time now. Thinking of you xxx

Fraggles- glad babba F's doing Roly Poly Oleys! There will be no stopping him soon. Baby J learned to roll from front to back when she was about 5 months, I think, but not from back to front  until much later. Just last week we moved her into a cot bed ( it's massive but will do her until she's at least 5!) and the positions she manages to get into whilst asleep are hilarious: widthways with her bum in the air this morning!

Songbird and I had a lovely time in Thursday and ate a cream & jam scone each in honour of Momito and Stretch, our lovely birthday girls. It was a chore but we forced ourselves! 

Can't read back as on phone but whoever suggested doodle for dates - great idea! I'll try to get it up avid running tonight/tomorrow so everyone who'd like to meet up can look at suggested dates and see what suits then I think we'll have to go with the majority. Watch this space!

Okay. Phone driving me nuts and battery about to pack in.
Love to you all xxx


----------



## Momito

I just luuuuuuuuuuuuuuuve your vair vair posh accent Pipster!

Congrats to Baby Fraggs on his roley poleys...sounds vair vair impressive!

And to Baby J for her althetic sleep positions...bum in air sounds hilavairious!

Lady S...we gotcha back and with your proper title this time! Full steam ahead so best of luck for early May!! Wish I could join ya but don´t feel rich enough yet.

Tiara...ear and eye infections _at the same time_ sound horrible. Hope they clear up asap. 

       

Pipster and Songbird...thanks for your honorary birfday scones...what a terrible chore for you both! I hope you ate them in one gulp to get it over with.

Shop is pants at the moment...have sold 3 fridge magnets today!!!!! No wonder we´re feeling flush!  
Could do with a few rich Russians or summat, but we don´t get many of them ´round these parts.

Laters babes

Momito
xxxxxx


----------



## simone hart

Happy Belated Birthday to you both Momito and Stretch!
Loved the yummy chocolate cake H and P
Handy - hope little one is on the mend
 
lady Sonia  - That's fast work and will have all fingers and toes crossed for you in May. My lo was conceived in May as well     
Pips  - can't believe your little one is nearly one but then my little girl is almost 15 months now. She's taking a few steps by herself so she's starting to seem more and more like a toddler.
Tiara  -I've never seen your ad either but always imagine I will one day.
x


----------



## tiara

Hi girls...mega busy with a level shows....will have time end of next week


Love ya all


txxxx


----------



## Lady-S

Haylooow (that's me being posh). I thought u lot would appreciate the name change.  Couldn't be anything else really could it?

Fraggles - bit of a long story but basically I lost my password but I'd deactivated my email account so I was stuck. I stay logged on with my iPhone and the home computer but after my bfn went for retail therapy and bought an iPad. Because I didn't have my password and it couldn't be sent to the email address I'd registered with ff,  I was unable to use iPad for ff. which is silly as its much easier to type on than the phone. So.....they couldn't reset my password so I made a new account. Because its a new account I couldn't access the long term buddies section which is where us gourmet girls hide...hence I couldn't post. Anyway.... I'm back!!!

Momito & pips - love ur poshness!!!! Made me laugh (laaarf) 😃😃😃

Momito - is ur shop online? I could spread the website around and encourage mass purchase of fridge magnets! Summer will be here soon - bringing the rich Russians. ☀☀☀☀

Pips - is j too young for the olympics? They should have a new event - baby gymnastics. 

T - get well soon Hun. Infections are the pits. Break a leg for the shows - thx for passing on my message to the laydees

Sue - also thank u for getting lady-s reinstated in her rightful kingdom. 😃👸

Simons - 15mths!!!! Toddling.  How gorgeous. But a handful. Love the profile pic of her. Such a cutey. Thx for your well wishes. 

Big hi to songbird, handy, cal, stretchy mac & gia (u stalking us and just not posting...?) 

Afm: would love a duvet day... But am having a toilet day thx to the lovely erythromycin!! Never mind. Perfect excuse to laze in bed with the iPad and ff. 

Should be hearing from penny over next few days/weekend. This is the tough part. Being in limbo & waiting for the email with dates then it's all systems go - packing, flights, hotels, insurance, euros etc etc 

Much love to you all and hopefully see u in July. 

Love
HRH her lady ship. Xxxxx


----------



## Momito

Lady-S...keep us posted!   

Simone...Esmay sounds like such a cutie!  She'll be running circles around you very soon!

Lots of love
Momito
xxxxxx


----------



## Pipster1978

Hellloooo dahlinks,

I must be vair, vair quick as I am vair, vair important and busy and important, yars? and I have wet hair that must, somehow, get dried and I also may need another small glass of wine...

I have set up a doodle poll as suggested - genius idea. I have picked a range of Saturdays/ Sundays that I can do in June/July but if they are all pants then we'll look at other dates and you gals can go ahead without me. I have the feeling though that finding a date to suit everyone will be very tricky.

Once we know who's coming, I can set up an e-mail group through you all PM-ing me your e-mail addresses - does that sound like a plan? I have most of your email addys already but I thought it would be easier for info sharing. Then we can decide on a venue - didn't want to post this online in case of any stalkers and oddballs... 

Baby J is crying so I'd best go.

Here's the link:
http://www.doodle.com/f98paa6u367rf8d5

Sorry Sue.com!

Love to you all xxx

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that 
fertilityfriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## Lady-S

I'm signed up!!!!

Xxxxx


----------



## tiara

Well done pipster, very clever!!! I need to check 21st July? I may be able to do that one too.




Hugs to the gang


Txxx


----------



## Songbird80

Hi ladies

How is everyone keeping? Good I hope.

I just wanted to pop on and share a little bit of news. We got a bfp today!! We decided to do another fresh cycle with my sister and had two blasts put back and can't believe it but it actually worked!

We decided to do this cycle on the low-down, didn't tell anyone (obviously my sister knew!!!) but no one else (apart from lady S who i bumped into at Dr Gorgy's for a drip!). I think after the disappointment of the previous two cycles I just felt it was easier to do it in the background and not talk about it too much...and I think it helped keep the whole thing in perspective which somehow helped me manage through it all...

Had hcg beta confirmed today 11dp5dt  at 814 so got to go back on Monday to check increase. But Dr G said it was very high so can't argue with that! 

So it's mega early days, so for now me and Mr Songbird just want to enjoy where are today, and getting past this massive milestone! This is the furthest we've ever got so in that respect it feels pretty momentous!

Hope everyone else is ok, much love xxx


----------



## Songbird80

Signing up on doodle or whatever it's called now! Nice one Pipstick... Vair good leadership skills!! Xx


----------



## Stretch

OMG Songbird that's BRILLIANT NEWS!!!!!!!! Congratulations hun, I am soo sooo soooooo made up for you


----------



## Wraakgodin

Awwww Songbird!!!  I am so happy for you!! I am on the brink of blubbing!  What amazing fantastic news!!!  Congratulations!!!!!  

Sue


----------



## Pipster1978

Songbird- I've been teary & excited & elated all day after the magical text I received from you first thing this morning! DH and I are so, so thrilled for you and Mr Songbird! Whoop whoop! Congratulations!

And I LOVE your sister for the gift she has given you.

Love ya xxx


----------



## Songbird80

Thanks you so much! Feels totally surreal! Big


----------



## Lady-S

Lord & lady Sonia send biggest official congrats to mr & soon to be mrs songbird. Ur mama songbird now!!! So happy for you!


----------



## H&amp;P

Ooooohhhhhh so glad I logged on before heading to bed (yep I'm that boring   )

Songbird - Whoop whoop           , thinking twinnies are in the air   

Lady S - hoping penny can work her magic for you, she is an amazing lady but even so can't work miracles first time, she needs to get to know us and our awkward bodies.     

Tiara - Hope you are feeling much better very soon   

Momito - Summer is just around the corner (though you wouldn't believe it with how cold it is at the moment) and those rich tourists will be arriving in their thousands.

Is the meet going to be London? With or without LO's?


----------



## Fraggles

Oh my gawdy where are my tissues Songbird what fabulous news so many congratulations and a few more for good measure. xx


----------



## Lady-S

H&p u gonna try & come to London for our get together? Would be lovely to meet!  I have faith in penny & that at some point de will work for us. It really is a numbers game and we were unlucky last cycle. Fingers crossed we'll have more gourmet babies with another bfp in a few weeks. 

Understandable ull have an early night with a lo. I'm not long for bed myself. 


Loving the live show on the voice. Bit strange why it's not all the judges acts & just Tom & will's. Great tv though!!!

Love
S
Xxxx


----------



## H&amp;P

Lady S - has DH had his fragmentation tested? Would love to come to the meet, will see what date you come up with and if I can make it I will be there. L is not sleeping well (up every 3 hours every night) hence me supposed to be going to bed when he did at 7:45......might as well stay up til his next feed now


----------



## tiara

OMG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Songbird, that news is truly magical and has brought tears to my eyes. I am so honored to share your journey's.  Wow what wonderful news and I respect that you kept it all very quiet...  YAY gonna have have a glass of vino to celebrate....


Lady S it will be you next!!!


H&P be great if you can meet the gang....




to the gang:  As i said you gals are truly special and I am honored to know you lot....




Hugs and love as ever


Txxxxxxxx


----------



## Lady-S

Ahhhh T - bless. 

H&P penny has no prob with Dh. In fact she was surprised it didn't work coz the embies were such high quality! All we can do is keep going. I'm doing everything medically that I can clexane, steroids, intralipids, antibiotics. I've had a hysto and implantation cuts. It really should work....songbird says keep rolling the dice and that's what I need to do. If she can do it so can I!!!!!!

Xxx


----------



## Fraggles

Hi
I wasn't at the last meet but GiaToo invited me to thread but would love to meet up. But have lost track of when. I have total faith in Penny and if anyone can make your dreams come true it is her.
xxx


----------



## Songbird80

Thanks so much for all the well wishes girlies... Means a lot!!

H&P and Fraggles - a page or so back Pipster did a doodle link and you can go on and put your availability against a few dates. Think end of June is looking like the most popular at the moment.

Happy Sunday everyone! It's 12.20pm and I'm still in bed! What a lazy moo I am!

Xxx


----------



## Fraggles

Pssss Songbird make the most of those lie ins because they may be a thing of the past    I guess that means you might be a little busy at Xmas and/or New Year.     


Just realised I hadn't thought I would need to sort out a babysitter so I will have to give this years' meet a miss.

F xxxx


----------



## Lady-S

Good for u songbird" the weather is miserable out there. I chickened out of going to sainsbury's and ordered delivery for tomorrow night. Lazy I know but sometimes we need to be kind to ourselves. You've been through so much stress to get this far you must take some time to relax. 

Xxxx


----------



## victoria99

Songbird - super congrats on the brilliant news!!!   Absolutely fantastic and the perfect example of what they say, that chances of getting at +ve after 3 tries is in the upper 90%!  Sending you loads of well wishes!

Calgary


----------



## Pipster1978

Hi all,

V quick post to sort some meet-related bits.

I think once we've decided on a date, how about we set up an email group to decide venue etc. Would everyone be okay with that? I have emails for most of you from when I sent pics of J/ before that but Fraggles I'm not sure I've got yours.

Someone asked a while back whether we'd be brining babies or not. How do people feel about this? I'm happy to bring J but equally as happy to leave her with Dada Pipster. I guess whether LOs come or not will dictate where we go. 

6 of us have signed up on doodle so far (I posted the link a few pages back) Would it be okay if anyone else who's coming has popped dates they can do on the poll by the end of this week? Then people can make plans. 

I think, from memory (which is shocking do I could be wrong) the majority of people who have signed up are based in London. Is it feasible to do London again? Tiara- I've discussed it with Mr Pipster and we'd love you to stay at ours if you would like to. You could come down the day before or something- have a think! Anyone else needing a bed then we could stretch to an air bed in our living room! Would be like a sleepover . .  . I'll never grow up! 

Anyway peeps. Let me know what you think about all of these things then we can think about a venue.

Wish everyone could be there- Lady Sonia, can you not send your helicopter to collect Momito? Let me guess, it's being serviced that week!

Love to you all xxx


----------



## tiara

Hi Pipster... I have kids shows in June at the Theatre I work for...so i need to double check the dates again...but yes i would love a sleep over hun...they will be a weekend? I will go back on the dates thing and take myself off and re look at dates... hope I can come... I am happy either way, babies  or not.. depends whether you ladies want some me time. But on the other hand would be lovely for these miracle babies to meet.




hugs to all


Txxx


----------



## tiara

have changed it hun... looks like i wont be able to come the most popular date after all....no worries, there will be other times


tx


----------



## handy1

Hello lovelies

Songbird ... Millions of congratulations. You deserve it and I hope this willmake your coming wedding the most wonderful romantic occassion for you. 
Fingers crossed for those hcg levels to be doubling or tripling xxxxxx

Tiara .... I have changed my availability on 30/6 as available and that's makes it thebest day. Willing be able to make it? We love you to be there. 

Pipster ..... I prefer we come with babies if all the others agree... It will be much easier for me. But if the group suggested not , I am happy to leave her with Mr Handy. 

Lady  S ..... Good luck and hope everything goes well in your next cycle. 

AFM .... baby S has recovered well and she is back to herself regarding feeding and playing.  She can stand and just started furniture walking. She also lives her walker and is becoming expert in reversing anx turning around. 
She become a bit clingy on me after herhospital stay. Anyway I am back to work today and she will go to the nursery. 

Hello to Momitto, Calgary. Stretch, sue, simone, groovy, H&P, Fraggles. 

Love to you all

Handy


----------



## Songbird80

Hi Girls

Just to say HCG came back at 1882 today - more than doubled since Saturday which I'm so pleased about! Scan booked for May 18th... Deep breath!

Lots of love xx


----------



## Lady-S

Oh songbird!!! That's truly brilliant. The numbers don't mean anything to be but it all seems lovely and big which is a good sign. 

Handy - sorry to hear lo has been poorly. Get well soon!!!

Looking forward to seeing everyone and their bundles of joy.  

Afm: fly out friday night to Athens, intralipids with penny on Saturday followed by a mooch to the harbour and finally ET on Sunday. This time next week I'll be pupo...again. 😌😌😌

🙏🙏🙏🙏🙏🙏🙏🙏🙏🙏🙏🙏🙏🙏🙏🙏🙏🙏🙏🙏🙏🙏🙏🙏🙏🙏🙏🙏🙏🙏🙏🙏🙏🙏🙏🙏🙏🙏🙏🙏🙏

Lots of love to u all

Sonia
Xxxx


----------



## Wraakgodin

Oh blimey, Sonia!  That has come round quickly!!  Sending you a truck load of . I will have everything possible crossed for you. 

Sue


----------



## victoria99

Wishing you the very best Sonia!!!


----------



## Momito

Oh my goodness! What a lot is going on!

First...*HUGE MASSIVE CONGRATULATIONS TO MRS AND SOON TO BE MR SONGBIRD!* (picked orange-could-go-either-way as colour as we don´t know what you´ve got in there yet!!!!) What fabulously big numbers...love it! This is fab-dazzy-dozy news! You must both be jumping over that big round moon! 

Lady Sonia...wishing you all the best for your trip on Friday...may you be next in line to becoming one of our scrummy, yummy mummies...     

Pipster...you are a star for organising the next meet up. As you´ve probably gathered I don´t think I´ll be there this year (unless Lady S can get her helicopter over this way). But if I were able to make it...I would deffo want to meet all your babbies! Nothing would make me happier! You could also give me a quick a-z on changing nappies ha ha ha!

All well here...enjoying some rain...hear you´ve had quite a lot over your way!(understatement of the year!).
Lots of love

Momito
xxxxxxx

Handy...so glad that your lo is safely on the mend. Hopefully she´ll regain her confidence too. We forget how bewildering an unknown place can be for a little one. She´ll be climbing the curtains again before too long!


----------



## Lady-S

No news on the egg collection today!!! Greece are 2 hours ahead so unless penny is doing an evening collection I'm sure I'll hear tomorrow. 

I'll fill u in when I know. Flying tomorrow night so off to pack and eat Chinese - make the most of prawn toast while I can. 😃


Much love

Lady s

Ps helicopter grounded due to freak weather conditions. Sorry!!!  Take my private jet instead?✈✈✈✈✈


----------



## Stretch

good luck m'lady


----------



## Lady-S

8 eggs!!!  I am always in awe when women are able to produce so many. Now the wait for lurve in the lab!!!


----------



## Fraggles

Lady S way to go. xx


----------



## H&amp;P

Lady S - Will get Penny to play some Barry White for you in the lab of lurve, hoping for great numbers from you tomorrow.      Please give Penny a kiss from us   

Momito - I could have shown you an amazing nappy this evening, if I say weaning and then a poo while in his jumperoo you can all imagine the results


----------



## Fraggles

LOL H&P I have had those "amazing nappies" this last week too. Lovely. Fortunately so far fingers crossed apart from one time at bath time he has saved them until the first nappy on waking which I am very happy about as facing one of those in the middle of the night is not something I could face. xx


----------



## Lady-S

Ladies - u are putting me off. Think I might adopt an 18 year old!!! Lol. 😃😃😃


----------



## tiara

Wow Lady S... so proud your back on it soon as.... i have everything crossed hun


hugs to the gang.... I am shattered after 4 12 hour working days with no breaks..... need that lotto win or leading role




hugs as ever




Txxx


----------



## Songbird80

Go lady S go! Those embabies await you!

Thank you for the lovely message Momito! Still a bit shocked to be honest! Just having a hoo-ha with Mr-soon-to-be-Songbird about who is going to administer my botty breaking bad boy Gestone injections whilst he's away this weekend for 2 nights! He tried to teach me how to do it myself tonight but I can't do it! The needle is too big, the syringe too stiff and I can't twist around enough to do it myself! Going to have to try and source a nurse who will come out and do it Saturday and Sunday eve!

Safe trip tomorrow lady S!

Big love to all xx


----------



## Wraakgodin

Lady-S said:


> Ladies - u are putting me off. Think I might adopt an 18 year old!!! Lol. &#128515;&#128515;&#128515;


I have an 19 year old DSS and a 20 year old DSD if you are interested!!! 



I will have everything possible crossed for you Lady S!!!! Hope that this treatment brings you an heir to your stately pile! 

Sue


----------



## victoria99

Songbird, 

I wouldn't let DH near me with such a big needle   so I did them all myself.  I found a few videos on YouTube that helped me figure out how to do it - might be worth a try?!  To be honest, I just marked the best spot with a permanent market and alternated between sides.  It worked well for me and made me less worried about hitting the sciatic nerve.  If you're doing Clexane as well then I would definitely suggest taking a marker and marking your successful 'hits' out.  There were a couple I did that resulted in palm-sized bruises which freaked me out.  Once I found a good spot for Clexane shots in my tummy, I was able to use them for about 20-30 shots before needing to move on.

Congrats again - very exciting!!

Calgary


----------



## Lady-S

Penny says 6 lovely embryos waiting for us xx


----------



## tiara

Here we go lady S .. round 2 "ding...ding"  yay great news hun..... thinking of ya sweet!


txxx


P.S Hi girls!!!!


----------



## Lady-S

Quick ME update before we head out to the harbour (weather lovely here. Very warm!!)

Just had intralipids and chatted to penny who says we had her best donor both in characteristics and quality. Penny is as always optimistic about this cycle and we should have 3 frosties too.  Feel a lot more positive and relaxed about this cycle now. Was feeling the pressure of cycling back to back to be honest. But now we're here I'm more chilled and excited and hopeful that this could actually work....there's a scary thought!!!

Much love everyone

Sonia
Xxx


----------



## Stretch

Keeping everything crossed for you hun x


----------



## handy1

Good luck Sonia . Everything crossed for you  xxxxxx


----------



## Momito

Sounds great Lady S!  6 embies!  Keep on chilling out and the prize will be yours!  Best of luck!           

Songbird...hope you have found a way to do, or get someone to do, those injections!          

Hope everyone is well.  Has been chucking it down here!   

Momito
xxxxxx


----------



## Momito

Tiara...you sound like you need a good rest and a long zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz....


----------



## Songbird80

Good luck for tomorrow lady S xxxxxxx

Pleased to say I've just successfully self-administered my Gestone botty jab... Actually not to bad!! I'm at my mums and she's about as squeamish as they get so she sat next to me 'on hand' with a newspaper over her face as she couldn't bear to watch!! What a hoo-ha all this is I tell you! 

Good night beautiful ladies x sweet dreams x


----------



## Wraakgodin

Good luck to you Sonia!  Glad Penny is looking after you and giving you preferential treatment/embies fitting a lady of your stature!!                        

Songbird – I am just as bad as your mum!  I had to watch tv when my DH did my injections!  Well done on doing your jab yourself, can´t have been easy to do a botty one! 

Sue


----------



## Lady-S

Oh ladies!!!  I am touched by your kind words and messages. Thank you so so much!!! Means the world to me. We were scheduled for midday but had a call yesterday afternoon asking if we could come at 10:30. An hour and a half to go before I'm pupo again. 🙏🙏🙏that this is it now. 

Songbird - well done my darling on self injection. Sounds like a tough one to do. Often the thought of it is worse. The times I have to do my clexane it actually hurts/stings less than Dh but I haven't the heart to tell him. He's really keen to do them and be involved so I grit my teeth and let him. 

Well ladies, next time I post I'll be pupo!!!! Yay

Much love

Sonia


----------



## H&amp;P

Lady S - hope your ET has gone well and you are now PUPO , safe travels home. XxXxX


----------



## Lady-S

PUPO!!!!! Penny said everything was textbook & perfect. She was surprised it didn't work last time but she is very sure this will work and make "textbook babies". 

H&P - funnily enough with my legs in stirrups and dildo cam in situ penny said "your friend sent me a picture of her baby". I was racking my brains and then I said your name she said yes. So during positioning of catheter we were talking about ur gorgeous boy!! 😃😃😃 we'll have to get our little ones to meet now!!!

Feel very calm & optimistic. If penny is confident then so am I. She did mull over putting 4 back but because my lining was so good and I'm so young (?!?!?!) she wasn't happy with that so 3 it is...which suits me. I'm nervous enough about 3, I think 4 is pushing it.

Putting feet up in hotel for an hour before a lazy lunch overlooking acropolis. Then heading to marina as its cooler by the sea 

Much love to you all

Sonia
Xxxx


----------



## Momito

Woh-ho congrats on being PUPO Lady S!

xxxxxx


----------



## Wraakgodin

Congratulations on being PUPO, Lady Sonia!!!  I will have everything crossed that the pee stick will give you fantastic news in a couple of weeks!!!

Sue


----------



## tiara

Well done Lady S.... take it easy hun.....woohooo!!!!


Hugs to the gang


txxx


----------



## Songbird80

Congrats Lady S!! So proud of you getting back on a cycle so amazingly quickly.... Very exciting and truly hope the dice lands the right way up for you this time honey ;-) You do deserve it xx

Enjoy the rest of your time out there.... No surprises it's still GRIM and GREY in blighty!

Much love to all xx


----------



## Stretch

Fab news Lady S.........Right now little embies this is a little note from your Auntie Stretch - make sure you snuggle down real soon because your mummy has a lovely snuggly place for you to grow big and strong


----------



## Lady-S

Thanks girls. Feel the size of a house as just had a massive feed at a gorgeous restaurant near the hotel. Thank god for stretchy jim jams!!! I actually look preggers 😃😃😃😃

Speaking of which - how is mama songbird doing?

Home tomorrow 😒😒😒 love Athens so much and even though it's our 3rd visit in almost as many months we've discovered new areas which are lovely. 

Love

Sonia
Xxx


----------



## Pipster1978

Whooo hooo! Congrats on being PUPO Lady S!!!

Tiara- I hope you've had some time out this weekend.

Songbird - well done you for managing the Gestone. Should be an Olympic sport! Too, too funny imagining your mum hiding behind her paper! Those needles are mahoosive 

Right- gotta go & sort Bobkin out. She's so much fun- very happy, babbling away contentedly. I feel very lucky. We've been practicing croissant eating for France this summer & she can manage to feed herself a pretty impressive amount, which is not bad considering she's not got any teeth yet!

Fraggles- could you PM me your email address please? Then I'll set up a group for organising the meet up.

Have a good Bank Holiday Monday, all. Love to everyone.

Peace out x


----------



## tiara

hey pipster... it looks like i may not be able to the dates i put on the calender, take me off the meet up and then let me know when it is and if i can get there i will honey!!!


Hope ya all well,


AFM I finally have day off woohoo hubby and I are gonna drive to curry mile and eat!!!!!yumyum




love you all


Txxx


----------



## Lady-S

T - what a shame u can't make the meet!!!! Disappointing. Are u working in August or will u be off? Perhaps I could pop up? I doubt we'll be going away. Finances are a bit low after 2 fresh cycles in as many months. Would be lovely to see u. 

Pips - croissants eh? What a clever girl. At the ripe old age of 37 I'm still trying to master eating them without making a mess 😃😃😃 

I know u ladies are a wealth of information. Penny has suggested I take pregnyl to support embryos during implantation. However it occurred to me that this has hcg so could affect my test results. I need to take today, thursday and Saturday and plan to test the following Saturday (7days from last shot) my dose is 1500miu. I would hate hate hate the disappointment of a false positive. 

Big hi to everyone: Simons, songbird, cal, stretch, sue.com, fraggles,  h&p, handy, momito, gia ( do u still read and silently stalk us?)

Feel like I've forgotten someone...sorry if I have. Baby brain 😉😉😉 here's hoping!!!

Much Love

Sonia
Xxxx
2dp3dt


----------



## Fraggles

Lady S congratulations on being pupo. 

I started my ivf journey with Penny and am mulling over if i can afford two little ones in which case will go back to her.

T how was curry mile?

Hello to everyone else.

Just curious how those who initially had ivf in UK before going overseas would view their experiences of the UK and overseas clinics,

xxxx


----------



## Lady-S

Abroad v uk? Serum every time for me I'm afraid. OE or DE. AGRC has a good reputation but very ££££.  Penny just cares so much about getting you pregnant. I'm sure uk clinics care too....but I was homerton for both my OE and felt like a number. Bit of a baby factory. Fraggles - if ur happy with penny then stick there. 

Good luck
Xxxx


----------



## Fraggles

Oh Lady S not even considering having treatment here. Always overseas without doubt. I had heard the same thing from others about their treatment in the UK and was interested in your views about it too. Will be with P. xxx


----------



## Lady-S

Good luck fraggles. Keep us posted!!!


----------



## tiara

Hi Girls


I can do weekdays but have work at the weekend in July, so Lady S i have to bow out of the plans and see if I can sort something nearer the time.


Hope your coping the 2ww Lady S


Hope the gang  is well


Love ya all


Txxx


----------



## Wraakgodin

sending a top up of                  to Lady S!

Sue


----------



## Lady-S

Much needed!!! Thank u sue.com. Me and Dh had a bit of a wobbly moment this morning, I think the pressure of back to back cycling has got to him. And I keep getting flash backs to the morning of our bfn. We'll be fine, no body said the 2ww would be easy. This time next Saturday all will be revealed. I keep saying that thus time next Saturday we'll be at dr g for my hcg blood test to confirm high levels!! 🙏🙏🙏🙏


----------



## Momito

Lady S - 2nd half of the 2ww gets harder than the first...so will join Sue by sending over more           and a bit of       for good measure!

It is hard on your brain, emotions and finances going back to back...so am keeping everything crossed that it will all be worth while.

I hadn´t heard of pregynl to help implantation...new one on me!!!  But I´d try anything and everything if given the option!

It is 35 degrees here and counting.  Last Saturday it p*ssed it down and I got totally soaked.  This week I feel like I could go up in smoke if I go in the sun!  It is craoooozzzy!  Hay fever is up and feel like sleeping all the time...I gradually start to feel more alert by about 3pm!

We´ve been busy repainting our gypsy kitchen and getting a few cupboards in...aaahhh, looks better already...but there is so much cleaning and we still lack space (Tiara - where are you when I need ya!!!)!  But amazing what a paint job and a bit of cleaning can do (+ a trip to Ikea!!!).  Instead of looking rustic and uncharming...we have a bit more of the charm now!!!

Songbird...how is the jabbing going?

Love to you all

Momito
xxxxxx


----------



## Songbird80

Hi lovelies

Ah I'm gutted you can't make the meet Tiara... You'll be missed but you'll be there in spirit though xxx

Lady S - sending you a truck load of positive vibes and thoughts! Absolutely agree the second week is majorly hard... (remember my total panic attack wig out?! I lost it big time!)... It's just impossible to stay level the entire time but you're doing a  great job, and you're on the home straight now. Before long, as you say, you'll be getting the good news hcg call from Dr G! Have u decided to not pee test this time? 

Momito - you sound like you've had a very productive few days... Well done! My flat is looking mega shabby at the mo... Really need to decorate! 

All going ok with the jabbing... DF is back from his weekend away so has taken lack his role of Chief Gestone Jabber but good to know I can do it alone when he goes on his stag weekend etc... 

6weeks 2 days preggers today which in one way feels like a milestone but at the same time still feels so early! The past few days I've started feeling really nauseous, permanently dry mouth and a constant thirst that I can't quench, and just very tired. I look so pale and ashen faced! I was starting to feel really anxious about the impending scan last week but since feeling sick I feel a tiny bit more reassured... But still petrified! Scan is next Friday (7weeks) so just hoping and praying it's ok. I think it's hard after so much disappointment to not naturally prepare for the worst... I'm trying to get my head around the fact that this could actually be ok for me but until the scan, I can't help feeling cautious.  Please god I hope it goes ok!! 

Happy weekend all xx


----------



## tiara

Hey girls


Momtio, I painted all our kitchen cupboards and it made a huge difference..... I do love a good clean though!!!


SBird, wow 6 wks amazing.....it will all be amazing hun.... I will do my best to get cover at work... but we have a dress rehearsals the weekend 23/24th June so may be tricky... but i will do my best... maybe another mini meet up mid week?


Lady S  how ya coping, gosh I would love us to meet in Aug...  


Hope ya all well


Txxx


----------



## simone hart

Oh my oh my, such wonderful news!!!!            
Songbird  -Overjoyed for you sweetie, I am       And FF is here for you when and as you need it. If you needed to do it privately, then that was what you needed  after your previous disappointments. AND what news you had for us. Your nausea sounds really good as I'm sure you don't mind me saying  but it's so natural to want to wait for confirmation.   Can't wait to hear your news as feel very confident for you
Lady S - can't believe the turnaround for your next tx - fabulous news - have everything crossed for you        Snuggle in embies, snuggle in now, lady S needs you to     
Pips  -so sorry missed your link - I'll get onto it tomorrow and hope that I can make it. I may get an iphone one of these days.
Love to all, x


----------



## Momito

Songbird...best of luck for Friday´s scan...       
The dreaded nausea is a good sign me thinks.

Lady S...hope you are hanging on in there...

Tiara...you are a super duper Domestic Goddess!!
I´ll be back scrubbing tomorrow (old scrubber!).

Much love to all

Momito
xxxxxx


----------



## Lady-S

Thx for all ur support and kind words. Really appreciate it.

Momito - u never sit still do u? Is it a whirling dervish they call those things that spin round and keep going, or the Tasmanian devil or road runner!!!! 😃😃😃

Sbird - 6 weeks already Wowsers!!! I demand a pic of ur scan on Friday!!! Pretty please with sugar on top!

Tiara - ill deffo come up in August during the week would be great to see u. Or ur welcome down here to soak up the Olympic atmosphere!!!! We'll make a plan nearer the time.

Simone - we couldn't believe the fast turn around either. Bfn Saturday, new donor on weds and started tx again Friday. Fingers crossed the last cycle was the practice run ready for the real thing. 

Afm: What a lovely day!!! Been relaxing in the garden reading, then watching abduction with Taylor Lautner. Feel a bit of a perv coz I well fancy him. Film is a bit pants but the eye candy is superb. However, I have come to the conclusion it's actually Jacob I fancy....I wish I was 16 again!!!!! 😃😃😃😃

Going slowly mad here - tummy niggles are definitely lower abdomen and not antibiotic gripes. However I feel like they're psychosomatic and that I'm convincing myself I'm getting implantation cramps. I guess the truth will be revealed when I test. If its positive then I was right and they could possibly be implantation (🙏🙏🙏) and if the other thing (don't want to say the work coz its NOT gonna happen) then I am a lunatic and should be locked up. Preferably with a poster of team Jacob. Lol

Hope ur all having a lovely weekend - pips, cal, handy, fraggles H&P etc etc

Lots of love

Sonia


----------



## Fraggles

Sonia

We too are sending top op vibes and good luck to you. Fingers crossed. xxxxx


----------



## tiara

Lady S we will get together..... I have everything crossed for you my sweet.


hugs to the gang




Txx


----------



## Stretch

Keep going Sonia - you are doing great, love etc etc


----------



## Pipster1978

Hi lovelies!

Songbird - wishing you well for tomorrow's scan sweetheart.

Lady Sonia- good luck for Saturday! I've been thinking about you a lot.

Have started back on HRT (estragel) as I was having all of the delightful symptoms again: hot flushes, night sweats, fluttery heart etc etc Feel much better & AF arrived by herself without me taking the progesterone! Wonder what my ill ovaries- Ovina & Overella are up to, the naughty girls!

Looks as if Saturday the 30th of June is the best date for the meet up. I think I have everyone's email now apart from Simone's- could you PM me it please? 

Right. Off to the vampires for blood test to check thyroid function. Urrggh! 

Toodlepip everyone xxx


----------



## Momito

Pipster...sorry all those awful symptoms are back.  Hope it all calms down soon.

Lady S - hope you are holding it together lovie...it is so hard to tell what with all the supplements on top...hold the faith and just focus on the eye candy I say (although am sorry to say I have no idea who either Jacob or the other one are!  I´m showing my age these days...still don´t know anything about Danny on The Voice...bar than he is Irish and is on the voice!!).  Will be keeping everything crossed for a lovely big fat...but ain´t gonna say it yet!!!!                                  

Songbird...hope all was well with your scan...                 

Am feeling very tired (as usual!).  My dad and his wife are over which is great.  Had a dip in the sea on Weds which was lovely but it was so windy and the sand was everywhere - not perfect conditions for a trip to the beach!  But my word...the beaches down here are just so lovely...and at the moment empty of people.
One of the plants at the rental has died a death and it took 3 of us to get the old bourganvillea out of the pot...over 3 hours of digging....horrible mud, more like clay and deeply stinky!  The single hole had got blocked by a root and that is what finished it off.  I kept trying to revive it over the past few months but eventually had to concede that the poor thing was deaded.  Hence feeling so knackered today!!  Temps are lower again and rain excpeted tomorrow.  On Tuesday the temp was 37...by Sunday it will have dropped to 20...we are having some extreme weather here at the moment!!

Sending more positive vibes over to our girls...         
Glad that some of you will have the chance to meet up at the end of June...is Groovy able to make it too?!

Lots of love

Momito
xxxxxx


----------



## Wraakgodin

Momito, my 20 year old DSD looked at me with such disbelief and horror when I said that I hadn’t heard of Danny.  My embarrassment was saved by her 19 year old brother who hadn’t heard of him either!  

Just wanted to wish Sonia luck tomorrow.  We are all rooting for you hun!                     

Sue


----------



## Lady-S

Omg... My hands are shaking!!!! BFP!!!!! Can't believe it!!! Will post again when I've calmed down!!!

Xxxx


----------



## Fraggles

OMG OMG I am so excited I have tears in my eyes. Fantastic news. Congratulations. xxxxxx


----------



## Fraggles

If I had everyone's phone numbers I would currently be texting them to say get off your backsides and check the thread. clap clap clap.


----------



## victoria99

Super super congrats Lady Sonia!!!  How amazing and fantastic to hear!!!!  Enjoy and celebrate!! Every step is a major milestone!!

XXX
Calgary


----------



## tiara

WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO  WAY TO GO LADY S...


YAYAYAYAYAY                
SO PLEASED FOR YOU BOTH!!!!


TXXXX


----------



## handy1

Congratulations lady S . Enjoy every minute of it . I am so happy for you. 
Handy


----------



## Songbird80

Hugest congrats to Lady S!! Getting your text earlier was just the best!!

Really happy to say the scan today went well - and it's two little twinnie Songbirds with very lovely heart beats ) Still in disbelief... Don't think I've ever been as nervous as I was on the way to the scan in all my life!!

Both little ones measure about the same and all is looking within 'normal' ranges. They measure a little smaller than 7weeks at 6weeks3 but apparently that's normal... 

Sonographer seemed to have a bit of a chip on her shoulder from the outset and when Mr Songbird went on to ask her how confident we should be about both progressing she said very matter of factly that 50% of all pregnancies miscarry in the first 12 weeks. So that kind of rained on our parade a bit!!! But hey... We are where we are and for now we are feeling incredibly lucky and blessed xxx


----------



## tiara

Wow songbird... that is amazing news.... gosh what an emotional day..  I am so happy for you.....


Tx


----------



## H&amp;P

OMG OMG came on especially to wish Lady S good luck for tomorrow and what has the little minx gone and done

Lady S - so so happy for you, I am smiling away to myself, feel the need for some smileys
           

Songbird - huge congrats to you too, I just knew you had twinnies on board


----------



## Pipster1978

Oh wow! Wow! Songbird sent me a cheeky 'it's Twinnies' text earlier so was already v b excited. So imagine my delight upon checking in just now to see that Lady Sonia has been v v naughty and tested early! Whoooooo hooooooo! So thrilled for both of you! 

Will fall asleep with a big smile on my face tonight xxx


----------



## Lady-S

Hi girls - been awake since 4am waiting to do another test with the first pee of the day &.... I'm still up the duff!!! Considering changing my name to lady duff. Lol

Seriously though, thank you so much for your kind words. Thursday was our official OTD as it was 14 days from EC however neither of us fancied a midweek test so we decided to do Saturday morning. However as this week progressed Friday night became a better option for us. Once I knew I couldn't not tell you all as you've been my absolute rock these past couple of years!!!!!!

I'm a bit calmer now I've tested again. The pink lines jumped straight off the first response test and the CB digital shows 2-3 weeks. I think songbird is having a bit of deja vu!!!!! Heading to dr g early for hcg bloods, should get results lunchtime. I know that it's early days and Dh keeps telling me to keep a lid on it...but I've never been this far and just want to feel happy that I've achieved implantation. 

Songbird - the biggest congratulations on a successful scan.  I get a feeling babies are like buses. You wait 3 years for 1 and then 2 come along at once!!! Fingers crossed that they continue developing and grow into strong baby songbirds. English doctors really are the pits and make you feel so.....😡😡😡😡 why can't there be a bit of positivity Two strong heart beats is incredible!!!! Are u going to get another scan done? What's your next steps?

Much love to you all & I'll keep you posted on levels. 

Xxxxx


----------



## Wraakgodin

Morning ladies!

Lady Sonia – wow!  Words escape me!  Congratulations!!!  I am just so happy for you.  This is the best news!  Woooohoooooo!  Fantastic!!  YOU DID IT!  

Songbird – huge congratulations on twins!!  That sonographer needs a good firm kick up the backside!  You shouldn´t say something like that to an expectant mum.  I am shocked by her behaviour.  

Yesterday was a fantastic day!  A friend of mine gave birth to her daughter after treatment, another friend got a much deserved BFP and then the news here!  On a real high now!  

Sue


----------



## GIAToo

CONGRATULATIONS LADY-S!             So happy for you   
Congratulations too to Songbird -    Ignore the sonographer!

GIA Too xx


----------



## Momito

WOOWHWOHWOWHOWHOWHOWHOWHOW!

Don´t know who to congratulate first!!!!!!!

Lady S-now-up-the-duff....YEAHYEAHYEAHEYAHYEAHYEAH!  HUGE CONGRATULATIONS ON YOUR MASSIVE BFP!       

Songbird...congrats on 2 little beauties with their lovely strong heartbeats...just enjoy it...stuff the stooopid old cow who did the scan.  Some people are such jobsworths!

It´s a great day on our thread!                      

Momito
xxxxxxx


----------



## Lady-S

Thx ladies!!! Your comments mean the world to me!!!

Had a lovely morning at dr g's this morning having my test and intralipids.  Who else should Be there but mama songbird!!!!! Met mr songbird too!! Such a gorgous couple and she really does look amazing girls - glowing!!!!

My results are 472. I'm clueless on this apart from I'm definitely pregnant!!!! Retest on Monday and scan in 2 weeks. Unfortunately my progesterone is low so doubling up on the pessaries and Monday I'll get gestone prescribed. Trying not to worry too much. I'm sure if it was serious dr g would have called me back to the clinic. 

Early night for me  its been an emotional and busy 24 hours  I'll keep you all posted

Love
Sonia
Xxx


----------



## H&amp;P

Lady S - I got a feeling that we might be having some more twinnies being announced in the near future (but I bet Penny has already told you that ;-) )


----------



## Lady-S

Yes penny did say that....dr g said it was also a possibility....I'm freaking out!!!! But in a good way!!!!

H&p - Did I tell u that penny loved the pix u sent of ur boy. She positively glowed talking about your family and ur son!!!! You were the topic of conversation during transfer lol lol  She's so lovley. She genuinely wants everyone to get pregnant. What an amazing woman!!!


----------



## tiara

Lady S ... I am so thrilled for you hun.... how exciting


Txxx


----------



## victoria99

Amazing news Songbird!  so happy for you!!

XXX
Calgary


----------



## Pipster1978

Yep- second and third what everyone's said about sonographers & doctors. We all know the stats and odds etx etc ad nauseum but there's no need to freak people out. I think that getting pregnant and then getting through a pregnancy IS a series of hurdles but you are allowed to feel joy at each hurdle you overcome so ignore, ignore, ignore!

Mr & Mrs Songbird do make a lovely couple. So perfect for each other!

Hey GIA- how're you?

Pipster xxx


----------



## H&amp;P

Lady S - I emailed Penny when I knew you were there aand asked her to give you an extra special hug on ET day   

Songbird - Just found out I am friends with one of your 3D friends from FF, also pregnant with twinnies   , she was saying how happy she is for you.


----------



## Songbird80

Hi girlies

Wow... The thread is buzzing!!  

Thanks so much for the messages... Really means so much to have all your support! 

Lady S - so glad the hcg came back all good (and high ;-). So lovely seeing you there yesterday and meeting Lord S! What a lovely man! You two were so cute playing on the ipad together! And thanks for your 'glowing' comment... Good god I don't feel glowing in any way shape or form at the mo, in fact if you saw the 'real' me without trowels of make up on you'd see that I'm actually really looking very pale and ashen faced with big black bags!!! Makeup artistry is a wonderful thing 

Gia - lovely to hear from you and thanks so much for the well wishes! Hope you're doing really well and that Baby S is good?!

H&P - I think you're referring to the lovely A?! Ahh she's been an amazing support to me in the last few months... Totally sorted my head out when I lost the plot on the 2ww! met her (and her beautiful bump!) for dinner the other night when once again I was stressing about my scan and she sorted me out again... V calming influence!!  

Pips - thanks for the reassurance on sonographers! In all honesty her heartless words haven't left much of an impact... Absolutely refuse to worry about what could go wrong and just going to try and continue to take it day by day. (Pls remind me of this when I'm climbing the walls in a few days time!!) Hows baby J?! Hope she's getting excited about her first holiday )

Just wanted to ask for opinions on flying within the first 12 weeks? Mr Songbird and I are booked to go to France on June 2nd to do loads of wedding prep (food tasting, hair trial etc). The flight is only 1.5hr and both Dr G and my friend who's a midwife said its ok but wanted to see if anyone else had any views on it? Calgary, you're a bit of a jet setter aren't you?! Seem to remember you were doing Gestone jabs in the airplane loo at one point?!! The alternative is to go by Eurostar but the fares are so flipping high and after my monstrous bill at Dr G's yesterday I really need to watch the pennies!

Lots of love

Xxx


----------



## Stretch

OMG I go on a hen weekend for 2 days and all this happens....


WOOOOHOOOOOOO Lady S I am so blinkin thrilled I am literally running round my front room (or at least I would if my legs would work - worlds worst hangover!)


Songbird - AMAZING NEWS.....ignore the doc hun, you are a twin mummy   


Love to all xx


----------



## simone hart

Lady Sonia - - YES!!!!! You've done it       Congratulations and your pee stick is suggesting very high scores, too absolutely wonderful news!! So pleased for you.
Songbird -  Lovely news from you and Mr Songbird too       So happy for you!!!! It's a shame that some people have no tact - always their problem and not yours.You're right to ignore it. It's one hurdle and you deserve to celebrate. I'm not an expert on filights so don't think I can advise you on that one.
GIA2 - Nice to hear from you - hope all is going well? 
Momito - What a difficult job you've had to do over the weekend!!!   Hope you've recovered now.
Love to all, x


----------



## Wraakgodin

Stretch, if this happens when you go away, I think you should go away more often!! 

Sue


----------



## Pipster1978

Just a quickie from me. . .

GIA- I don't know if you saw it but I posted a Doodle poll link a few pages back to see who was available when for a meet up. It looks as if the 30th of the June was the most covenient date for people. Coming to play?!

Calgary - thought I had your email address but don't.  Could you PM it to me please?

Ladies: await further instruction! I wish everyone on this lovely thread could make it.

Right. J & I are off visiting my sister & then heading up to Scotland to see Granny & Grandpa so I'd better get up & organised!

Hope everyone's well after the weekend's twin Songbirds & Lady S's BFP excitement!

Much love to all you lovely chicas!

Pipster xxx


----------



## victoria99

Hey Pipster - I've PMd my email address to you.

Yes, Songbird, tend to travel a lot.  I would say that there should be no issue with travelling during the first few weeks - think of all of us who did our DE/IVFs overseas .  I don't think I did it the easiest way, as I was on crutches from knee surgery 2 weeks before my ET where I flew to Madrid and back.  The hardest part was doing the injections on the plan a few weeks later when I was still on crutches and on my flight to San Fran (13hrs).  But as you know, it all turned out well for me and my boys.  TBH it was easier flying early on than when I started to retain water.  Enjoy yourself!

Hope everyone else is well!
ps. twins are just awesome!


----------



## Lady-S

Cal. - you are a superhero in disguise!!!!!

My numbers are back - Saturday hcg was 472 & today 1208. I presume this is good as its more than double. Progesterone is 33.3. Not sure what it should be but start gestone tonight. Any hints and tips much appreciated. Size of needle very very scary!!! But if songbird can do it to herself than I'm sure Dh can stick me!!!

Soooo tired. Left work super early. I think the emotions from the weekend have caught up with me!!

Xxxx


----------



## victoria99

Sonia - I would definitey do a search for YouTube videos of gestone injections.  I found a couple that really helped.  Also for the gestone anc clexane injections I made sure to take a permanent marker and draw a circle around the area I injected for use later.  Basically alternated between two spots, one on each side for the gestone and rubbed really well so no lumps and for the clexane normally managed about 4wks of injections in the same spot before having to move on to somewhere else.  For me it took the stress out of it to know exactly where I could inject and that it wouldn't result in a big bruise or blood spurt.   

XXX
Calgary


----------



## Stretch

Sonia - warm them up in your hand first hun   


Wraak -      


xx


----------



## Lady-S

Thx for the advice stretch and cal (plus songbird via text) I made a lot of fuss over nothing. But I guess that's coz I followed everyone's advice too!!! Bit tender now but the injection itself was fine. Dh was scared of the big needle but I actually asked him " are u in yet?" lol 

Pips enjoy Scotland. Is mr pips going with you?

Penny has said that all my numbers are fine which is reassuring. I feel much better now I've started the gestone. Still can't quite believe its real....keep looking at my pee sticks as proof I haven't made it all up!!! I'm weird!!! Lol

What's the plan for June? Shall we picnic or go back to gourmet?

It's only early but after all the excitement of the weekend I'm snuggled in bed and almost asleep. Zzzzzz

Lots of love to you all

Xxxxx


----------



## tiara

Lady S... this made me laughhhhh _"* are u in yet?*" lol hmmmmmm_

I am so happy for lady S... don't let those kids at school stress you out... keep smiling hun.. it is actually happening.

hugs to the gang

txxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Momito

gals... you all sound so full of bounce!   


Cal...just a quick question about injecting clexane...when you say you inject in the same spot...do you actually reprick the same hole...or just in the vicinity of?  I tended to go all over the shop in the belief that I had to have "fresh flesh"....guess I got that all wrong then?!

Lady Sonia...your numbers sound brill! 

Pipster...enjoy your hols up to Scotland...


Songbird...I am sure you are as lovely without the makeup as with it...

Big hugs to you all...

Momito
xxxxxxx


----------



## victoria99

Hey Momito - I tried to prick exactly the same spot as i know that it's 'safe' ie won't result in a huge bruise or bleed.  I had no issues at all doing so and it definitely lessened the stress of it all enormously.


----------



## Lady-S

Thats interesting to hear Cal!! I know where my good spots are and not so good, however I tend to bruise in every Clexane injection so i move around to a new area each day  once the bruises fade then I go back to that spot again.  Gestone I think DH is just sticking it where he feels like!! Most action he's seen in weeks bless him!!! lol!! xxxx


----------



## H&amp;P

Lady S - are you doing the clexane jabs as slowly as you can, that is the one thing that stopped me bruising


----------



## Lady-S

We tried sloooow & bruises were horrific. Now we have a technique and bruises are about size of a penny at the most. I always bruise even before Clexane. One of those things xxx


----------



## Fraggles

Momito not sure if I posted this before but a ff's friend told me that to stop clexane bruising you inject at a 90 degree angle. Previous to this I looked like a pin cushion and it flipping hurt when injecting. xx


----------



## Fraggles

Oh Songbird I just thought have I said many congratulations to you too? I like shopping at seraphine for pregnancy stuff - didn't get much but got some black pyjamas that everyone keeps complimenting me on and besides I figured if when LO arrived it took me till 3pm to sort my stuff out and anyone popped round to see me who were they to know I was still in my nightwear!


----------



## Songbird80

Ah thanks Fraggles! How are you and your LO doing? 

How is everyone else? Momito... I've lost track a little bit on your tx, I think I read that you're looking at tandem cycling?

Hope everyone is well and enjoying this weather... It's glorious!!

Got a scan Thurs next week (9wk) which I'm building towards. Hope both baby birds are still ok xx


----------



## victoria99

Songbird - all the best for your scan next week!  How very exciting!!!

Lady-S / Handy, how did you do slow CLexane injections?  My injections were preloaded into a syringe with a spring mechanism so it was a quick jab that I could not control.


----------



## Momito

Hey Songbird...best of luck for week 9 scan!  May the 2 birdies be singin' their song!


re: tx.  Have gone on the pill for the moment to try to get rid of this pesky cyst.  So no cycling for me right now...but we are working and saving anyway...so we are just waiting until later in the year when we have saved and are not so busy.


Think doing a full blown tandem cycle is a bit pricey for us...but am thinking of bringing our frostie from NYC over to Athens and then doubling up with our donor frosties which are already in Athens.  That is the plan...if we are feeling richer might do a full blown tandem on top...but think DH might not survive if I spring that one on him!!!  We have spent so much money on all this...our patience is really wearing thin.  We just need more of a rounded life.


So, bar Tiara and I...anyone else watching The Voice?  Shock exit with Ruthie babe and adorable Becky...just love that girl's voice!  But I think there is only a piece of paper between them all anyway...all so different and all so talented...


Momito
xxxxxx


----------



## Songbird80

Momito - sounds like a good plan to me! Yep this tx business sure is pricey... I've literally spent so much I can't even bear to think about it. Plus the immunes tx needed throughout the pregnancy is equally horrifically expensive. Oh well... What can we do hey?!

I've been watching the voice but missed it this weekend... My money was on Ruth!
Really love Max's voice and think Tyler is pretty dreamy to look at ;-)

X


----------



## simone hart

I remember that my clexane syringe had a preloaded spring like yours Calgary. I just tried to move around a little on my tummy and thighs to vary the area  - had some bruises and sometimes it hurt nore than others! I think you end up getting into the routine of it in a way.
L Sonia  -All sounding good so far -and the tiredness is also a good sign too.
Songbird -  All the best for your scan next week.
Momito - it's quite frightening how much money we spend on treatment. I remember that when I wad diagnosed as MTHFR hetero and advised to take the clexane,even though it's the MTHFR **** that is the real issue, it really increased the expense of that round of ICSI. You can't help wondering about the money these clinic make on us. But, if it leads to a successful outcome, you may wonder, if it would have been different if you hadn't had the 'frills' on top or not!!!But then, who cares then anyway as children are money pits in themselves. It's a very emotive area and perhaps in the current economic climate some of these clinics should have a basics, essential range, without the frills attached  -sorry I' m being facetious now  
I don't watch the Voice but I did intent to watch the Eurovision and then didn't!
E is walking well now and proud as punch, she thinks she is clever, bless!
looking forward to the 30th and for our meet up,
X


----------



## Lady-S

Very interesting on the different clexanes around. We have two different "styles". One is a skinny preloaded syringe which u push the plunger.... And a fatter preloaded syringe which u push the plunger. But when u finish and keep pushing the plunger a needle cover pops out. 

I am almost at breaking point with the prontogest. Ouch!!!!!!! I'm seeing gp in a mo but I think it's normal as we're following everyone's advice. The injection itself doesn't hurt but about 5pm onwards it aches badly!!! 

Speaking of GP - I've got 1o mins to get there. Eeek!!!!!


See u laters

Xxxxx


----------



## Lady-S

Just a quick one ladies to say hi!!!  Half term yipeeeeee!!!!! 

What's ur plans T? U normally work in half term don't u? Hope u take a few days for u xxxxx

Momito - will ur shop be busy over the weekend? Is it bank holiday for u too? I bet it's getting hot now. Hope the rich tourists are stopping by and passing their cash your way. Save save save Hun. U have big plans coming up!! Hope that cyst clears up!!! Have u heard from no hope clinic about ur embie? I remember they were being little b£&&ers!!!!

Yes I'm watching the voice....but getting a bit bored of it now. Still got to watch last weekends show which was the semi so not sure whi's in and who's out. Dh heading to Wales tomorrow as FIL in hospital (again!!) so I may stay in bed and catch up. Weather meant to be rubbish this weekend!!!!

Simone, cal, handy, h&p, sue.com, stretch (im missing my riding now the summer is here!! Make me jealous and tell me about ur hacks!!! ), pips (how was Scotland??) mama songbird with her baby birds - hope ur all well

Afm: I've reached the 6 week mark now. I feel like this is a milestone...not sure why but I think it sounds more pregnant than 4 or 5 weeks. Plus scan is imminent... Next weds. Very apprehensive...

1) that there's nothing there
2)that there are two (eeeeeek!!)
3) that there's only one as we've kinda got our head around there being two.....Possibly

Either option 2 or 3 is actually fine. Number 1 is the worst. I keep telling myself this is unlikely but I guess it's natural. 

Well, I'm having such a rock and roll evening...been snuggled in bed with iPad since 9pm. Lol. It's almost 10 and I'm thinking lights out!!! Lol. 

Big love to u all...see u all soon...apart from T (boo hooooooo!!!!...but we'll sort something out over the summer)

Xxxxxx


----------



## Wraakgodin

Hi Lady S!

Just wishing you lots of luck for the scan, I am so excited for you!!!  I am on a holiday from FF for a week but I will pop my head around the corner on Wednesday to hear the results!  

Sue


----------



## handy1

Hello lady s

Just enjoy and stop worrying ( easier said than done,  as I did worry the same as you) . Everything will be alright and you will have a big smile looking at your little bean. 

Lots of hugs and everything crossed for you.

Can't wait till our big meet up. How abouta picnic? That's Gia2 idea. I think this will be great if the weather permits. 

Love to you all

Handy


----------



## Momito

Good luck for your scan Lady S.

Nope...no bank holiday here...just lots of time wasters driving me nuts!

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## tiara

Oh momito, hope the tourists buy... buy!!!!buy!!!


Well on The Voice I thought Ruth should have won it .. but then I thought BO would have won it!!!!! and the Lovely Leanne has stormed it... I will miss the show!!!


Good luck for wed lady S!!!! It will be good news hun!


Hi to the gang


AFM Working in the half term doing workshops for the Theatre I work for....it is paying for my spending money for Italy... love ya all


So gutted I cant make the big meet up




Hugs as ever


Tx


----------



## Momito

Tiara...the half term hard work sounds worth it for your hols in Italy but also for your first true love...theatre.

I sort of understand what Songbird means about The Voice...somehow it dragged on...I think the shows were too long.  The set was amazing, far superior to anything seen before with what it could do and how it could create a "stadium feel"...The coaches were a bit repetitive...they need to read more and increase their vocabulary.  You can't keep saying "amazing" "incredible" for everything, or "you know what?".  C'mon guys!  
The "artists" were all so different...I'd find it hard to choose.  We liked Becky Hill...she had punch, funk and was very adaptable.  Loved her gravvly, grizzled voice.  But also loved Ruth...but can't complain that Leanne won as she seemed to get better and better as her confidence grew.  Let's hope they all can make money from their talents and have some fun to boot!

xxxxx


----------



## Lady-S

Just a quickie...one beautiful heartbeat seen today. Baby measures exactly 7weeks (I'm 6 weeks 6 days) so all on schedule.

Xxxxx


----------



## Stretch

Ahh Sonia.....totally perfect


----------



## Fraggles

Lady S how delightful that is fantastic. xx


----------



## Wraakgodin

awwwww, Lady Sonia, I am so happy for you!!! Huge congratulations!!!!  Amazing fantastic news!!!!  

Sue


----------



## tiara

woohooooooooooo! way to go lady S!!!!!!!!!


So so sos happy for you


Tx


----------



## handy1

Lady S .... Wonderfull news. It is amazing seeing the little beanie heart beat. 

Love to you all

Handy


----------



## Momito

Great news Lady S!

Will he or she be born with a silver spoon in his or her mouth?!


----------



## Lady-S

Unfortunately Momito we've kinda spent their inheritance. Lol. Poor kid will have to go out to work when they're old enough!!! 😃😃😃😃 it's all worth it though. Hopefully nhs will pick up the tab soon enough...or we can hope to win lottery. 

Xxxx


----------



## Fraggles

Lady S perhaps fireplaces will come back into fashion and you can send Master S up the chimneys as a sweep. Unfortunately there are no mines round here so I can't send LO down them. lol. xxx


----------



## Momito

Well, at least your kiddies are enveloped in love.  I´d say being born with a silver spoon in your mouth was a health hazard anyway!


----------



## Groovinggirl

Hello ladies. I don't even know how to begin catching  up. it's been so long and I've missed so much news. Lots going on here. First I lost my phone, then my little man came down with an infection. We had to stay in hospital. He had tissues blocking his respiratory tract and had to have surgery. It was really a scary and stressful time. He's totally fine now and can breathe well for the first time in ages, no more runny nose too. I'm here, 18 weeks pregnant and hanging in there. Hope I can catch up on everyone's news.


----------



## Lady-S

Grooving - you poor thing!!! Glad everything's ok now!!!!!  

Hmmmm...chimneys....hadn't thought of that one. If I put sticky knee pads and elbow pads, master or mistress S could crawl up and down chimneys to clean them.  When do babies start crawling? This could be an instant money spinner. Wear a big fluffy romper suit and off we go....😜😜😜😉😉😉😉😜😜😜😜


----------



## Groovinggirl

Thanks lady S and huge congrats on your pregnancy. Such fab news to come back to. So excited for you.


----------



## Lady-S

Ooh thx GG!!!!


----------



## Songbird80

Hi Ladies
Just a quick one from me whilst i'm in the library in France!
Lady S - hugest congrats on your news...so very pleased for you!
GG - sorry to hear your little boy has been unwell...what a nightmare.  Congrats on 18 weeks xxx
Got to dash as just had a menacing 'YOU HAVE 5 MINUTES LEFT ON THE COMPUTER' message pop up!
All ok at 9week scan last week..both baby birds were measuring within norms so all good for now! Got first antenatal apt on Monday at Queen Charlottes and then hope to get the 12 week scan date. 
Much love to all and looking forward to 30th!
xxx


----------



## Pipster1978

Hi all! 

V quick one from my sick bed- come down with some sort of virus! Urrrrggghh!

Sonia- v pleased you have one lil beanie with a strong HB. Bubbas don't generally crawl until they're about 9/10 months though some may be earlier so you might have to wait a while before you can send Mistress/Master S up the chimneys. Baby Pipster's going to be taking a paper round as soon as she is of age. Her inheritance has also been blown. Oh well!

GG glad your LO's okay now- that must've been v scary for you.

Tiara- I hope half term has been okay. I think you said you were doing workshops? Or did I make that up?! I can't remember nuffink!

Momito- please tell me about the weather over in Spain at the moment. Please tell me that it's nicer than it is here! It's so miserable here : ( Where has the summer gone?

Songbird- yay to booking in appointment at QCCH. Let me know which midwives & consultants you meet . . . I've met most of 'em! 

Yuck. Feel queasy just typing this so will sign off for now. Sorry no more persos. Much love to everyone!
Ladies- i'll email re meet up venues later this weekend. 

A sickster Pipster x


----------



## Lady-S

Get well soon pips!!!💐💐💐

I agree...Momito...tell us about ur lovely sunshine. It's rain rain rain here...with blustery wind too!!! Summer? Yeah right!!!☀☀☀☀

Oh mama songbird. So glad to hear ur chicks are doing well. This is soooo exciting!!! How is France? Hope the wedding plans are coming along nicely!! I missed u at dr g's when I was having my drip on Wednesday !! Not the same without u. Lol xxxxx🐤🐤🐤🐤

Afm. Feeling so sick tonight. Can't blame pregnancy though...scoffed too many sweeties at the cinema. 😃😃😃 beanie snuggling in cosy as a bit in the tummy so tucked up in bed. Would dearly love a hot water bottle or a bath...but cant.  Such a rock and roll Saturday night. Lol

Lots of love everyone and see u all soon!!!!!!

Xxxxx


----------



## simone hart

Sonia - Great news on your scan  
Songbird - wonderful news for you too  
I am thinking that I will probably come by myself for the meet up now. It's quite a distance and it means I can catch up with you all more easily  - and be a babysitter for Cal with her twins!!!
Goodnight,


----------



## tiara

hi girls


Hey I really wish I was coming to the meet up!  Have a drink for me......


Ladies, I am in a tizz of sorts? my Doc wants me to have a progesterone implant and then do estrogen cream... I am worried about this, My consultant said I will feel great..but no periods for 5 years?Hmmmm?


Anyone got any thoughts?


Txx


Hugs as ever to the gang


----------



## Fraggles

Tiara
I may be missing something but what is the point of the implants and why have they suggested it?
If it is potentially something to do with tx in the long term and you would consider going overseas to Peny at Serum I think I would email and ask her and explain your situation. I would trust her to give you an honest opinion in your best interest. I don't feel qualified to give my opinion.
x


----------



## tiara

Fraggles the tx has been suggested as I got an allergic reaction to my HRT patches and I have found it hard to get the dosage right on other HRT I just wondered if anyone on here had heard of this progesterone coil(Myrna)  or if anyone can suggest a good brand of estrogen cream/gel.. I may try and sort myself out?


Tx


----------



## Lady-S

Sorry Hun...not heard of any of that!!! Was it ur pof consultant who recommended or ur GP?

Sorry not posting much...can't keep my eyes open these days. But I am reading and checking in .


Xxx


----------



## Songbird80

Lovely Tiara

Well before starting all my tx I was taking bio-identical estrogen and progesterone. Think the estrogen was a gel called Sandrena which I would apply twice daily and then Fromm the 1st of each month I would take utrogestan progesterone tablets for 10 days. I found it hard to get enough estrogen from the gel but I've got a friend who was on the patches who said they were amazing so when I go back to hrt I think that will be my plan.

I would do as Fraggles said and consider any future treatment before commuting yourself to something for too long. If you were to start a DE cycle they would put you on a tablet form of estrogen and pessaries for progesterone so if it's on the horizon for you then I'd try and find a short term solution.

Lots of love xxx

Ps wish you were coming to the meet up :-(


----------



## Momito

Hi gals!

Yes...it is glorious sunshine here...but it can get quite sweaty!!!  Ñum ñum!
In fact if anything summer has arrived early as both May and June have been much hotter than usual.  I prefer it a bit cooler but it is ok...
I'm sorry to see such horrible weather in your part of the world...all that sogging Jubilee bunting...it's unfair that it is June and you are still having to contend with gale force winds.

Lady S and Songbird...glad that your snugglies are snuggled in.  You too GG...but sorry that your l'il man has been so poorly.  Glad all is well again.

Tiara...can't advise either hun...I've only ever heard of a permanent birth control method that is inserted under the skin and totally stops periods.  I hope you get the right advice...hopefully Penny can help you.  It must be a bore if the HRT is not working out so well for you.

Pipster...hope you are better soon!  Nasty lurgy!  

All well here...been busy with work...things slowly feel like certain elements are coming together.  We are completely ignoring tx...really focusing on the business and where it is going right now.  It feels like the right thing to be doing at the moment.  No idea when we will be going back to Serum...December...January?!?  Yikes...that sounds far away!
Have a scan on Monday to see if that pesky cyst has gone...
Songbird...are you getting weddinged up?  You must be busy!

Gals...which day are you meeting up?  Will be thinking of you all...

Lots of love to you all
Momito
xxxxxxx

PS...where is our Paddy Girl?


----------



## Songbird80

Hi ladies

Quick question - did any of you have CVS testing as part of your 12 week scan?

I've just seen that the midwife has put it on my notes and I do know why. It comes with risk of miscarriage so I don't think I want to do it but just wondering if anyone else had it?

Xx


----------



## Wraakgodin

Songbird, I assume it is the Downs test thingie.  We were asked whether we wanted it or not, and we decided against it.  We discussed it and even if she was born with Downs we wouldn´t have aborted her, so couldn´t really see the advantage of having the test, especially with the very slight risk of miscarriage.  When we had the scan they looked at her measurements and gave us rough odds and that was good enough for us, especially as they were 1 in 1800!

Sue


----------



## handy1

Hi ladies

Songbird....CVS (chorionic villous sampling) is done to detect chromosomal abnormalities, but it is usually done if your risk is high.  There is a risk of misscariage. I did have a very high risk after my blood test but the ultrsound scans were normal. They offered me the test but we had decided against it, as by no means  we would had gone for termination even if it is abnormal. You are young so your risk should be low and may not even need it.

Tiara.... Mirena IUCD  is usually put for women with dysfuntional bleeding or as a contraceptive method. It is impregnated with progesterone but will definitely not bring your period back. You should talk to your consultant rather than your GP.
Penny will be helpfull as well.

Sorry at work and I have stop typing now.

Handy


----------



## Pipster1978

Hi darl,

I didn't but also refused to have any bloods done apart from the usual infection screen & blood group ones. 
Do you mean you do know why or don't know why?


Songbird80 said:


> I've just seen that the midwife has put it on my notes and I do know why


Pipster xxx


----------



## Pipster1978

Sorry- should add that we wouldn't have terminated if risk of Downs or any other condition was high so we decided against any testing, especially as it does carry a small risk.

X


----------



## Songbird80

Hey girls

Thanks for the comments. I meant I DONT know why (bloody iPhone!)...
I kind of felt like the midwife just chucked it on my notes because of my PoF condition.
Will discuss it with them at the scan I think.

Xx


----------



## Stretch

Hi Songbird


In most counties they offer the blood test & the scan to see any chromozone abnormalities and unless these results come back high you wouldn't normally have a CVS so I have no idea why it's on your notes hun xx I did have both the test and the scan as although we would not of terminated i do like to be prepared   


Sorry Tiara hun I completely missed your post but I am afraid I haven't got a clue


----------



## Fraggles

Hi Songbird

I had cvs as there was a timelimit in which you can have it done and i had the nuchal scan at hospital but they said they would come back with my risk within a set period of time of hadn't. I paid to go private and went to Professor Nicolaides in Harley Street as he is the specialist that trains other how to do it and I figured if I was going to have it done it was going to be by the person who did most of them to reduce the risk. But then my eggs were ancient if I was your age and in your position I don't think I would have done it.

xx


----------



## Lady-S

Songbird - funnily enough today I got my appointments through for midwife and 12 weeks scan. Plus a booklet all about the testing for downs. When I was on the phone booking my appointment it was mentioned about having a blood test for downs and we get results same day....however on reading the booklet the blood and nuchal scan are only an indicator and not a definitive test. If ur high risk then you can choose cvs or amniocentesis which has a miscarriage risk. This has totally thrown me!!!!! Not sure I want to know....need to discuss with Dh...but after our hard journey to get here why would we terminate? I think I'd rather not know...

Anyway we're both low risk coz ur young and so is ur sister. Although Im 37 I imagine my donor was young which puts me in the low risk category. 

So...my midwife appointment is unfortunately at midday on 30th June!!! But I reckon I'll be done by half 1/2 so can meet you for after lunch. Is this ok I'm gonna have so many questions!!!! Simone - i'll get in touch over weekend to make a plan xxx


Tiara; did u find the answer u wanted for ur meds? What's ur plan? Will u go to ur consultant or stick with GP? Sorry I couldn't be of help!!!

Momito - how did ur scan go yesterday? Has naughty cyst buggered off? Hope so. Taking a break from tx isn't a bad thing. It takes over ur life and it can get to the point where nothing else exists. It's good to regroup before u embark again when ur ready. Thinking of u Hun xxxx

Pips - hope ur feeling better

Big hugs to all u lovely ladies: cal, handy, gg, fraggles, stretchy mac and sue.com...and I agree - paddy where are you?!?!, 

Hope I haven't forgotten anyone!!!!!

Got 9 week scan tomorrow. I was feeling fine about it but on my due date thread in the past week 3 girls had 7 week scan, all well, heartbeat etc but at 9 weeks no heartbeat. It's kind of shaken me a bit as to how fragile life is!!! 🙏🙏🙏🙏 everything all ok!!!!

Good night & sweet dreams everyone 

Xxxx


----------



## Momito

Lady-S...it is a shame that none of us ever feels we can just relax and enjoy the journey.        that everything is fine for you and Songbird.  Am sure it is, as going with lovely young de puts you in a strong position.  So try not to panic...but I guess it is always at the back of our minds.  Will be keeping everything crossed for both of you.


Cyst has finally b*ggered orf...so happy about that!
Am in touch with Penny but have told her it might be a while before she sees us again!!!  Just feel under less pressure now that we are going to do a bit of pick n mix!!!


DH is starting on the teeth implant journey...we have put it off for years and he really needs to do something now.  We seem to have found a good dental practice that doesn´t cost and arm and a leg...just a leg ha ha ha!  Some of them charge outrageous fees so it is good to shop about, not to mention very interesting.  The difference per implant can be as much as 700 Euros!  But it is another reason to put tx to one side at the moment.  And we´ve decided to do some Xmas Fairs in the UK when it is quiet here...so more outlay but hopefully it will be worth it!  And slowly consolidating those artisan suppliers and trying to get some standardisation in progress in anticipation of going online.  Will be happy snapping more product tomorrow!  It is good...am feeling less overwhelmed by things...just lots of little steps but we feel we are making progress.

Tiara...what news on those implanty things?  Have you received any further advice?  From what Handy says, they sound like the same thing I was thinking off, but used as a contraceptive (the bloody irony!).  Hope you are finding your way through the maze.

Lots of love to you all

Momito
xxxxxx


----------



## Lady-S

Gorgous heartbeat with clear head and arms and legs!!!!! Feel so much more relaxed now!! Only 3 weeks until the magic 12 weeks...but to get to 9 and see such a change in development is amazing. 

Momito - sounds like ur making good progress.  It's sooo important to have a life outside of tx and it certainly seems like u and Dh are building a lovely life. Little babba will fit in beautifully - but there's no rush and no pressure. So proud of u. And hopefully when u visit uk off season we can hook up?!?!

Lots of love
Xxxxx


----------



## Wraakgodin

Oh Lady S, I am so overjoyed for you that everything went well with the scan. 

Sue


----------



## simone hart

lady Sonia - that's great news about your scan.      There is worry all the time unfortunately and when you reach and overcome another one, there seems to be something else. I sometimes think that perhaps we have access to too many things now. I hope that you can relax a little now and not long until the magic 12 weeks.
Yes, let's talk the weekend but I may actually just come for the day now and drive down - so that'll make it easier all round. Thanks for the kind offer but with your appointment booked for that day, it makes it a little easier for you too.
Songbird - regarding the cvs - in our area, on the NHS ( at the time, think it's changed now) you could get bloods taken to test for certain conditions but not the specialised nuchal ultrasound scan . As the nuchal scan was not on offer  I had it done privately( provided by my midwife) with a blood test and and scan which identifies and checks for patterns e.g the thickness of fluid near the neck, heart rate, your age and so on  which can strongly suggest Downs, orEdwards and they tell you whether you are at high or low risk. If you are at high risk, they would recommend considering the amnio or cvs but as you know, there is a slight risk  of miscarriage with this. I had the scan done really because of my age but luckily was at low risk so didn't need to worry about the next step. I remember the worry beforehand but can't see why it's on your notes tbh either without other investigations first
Groovy  -sorry to hear lo has been so poorly and hope your pregnancy is progressing well
Momito  -It seems like you've recharged your emotional batteries and want to refocus your attention on your business. Wishing you all the best and lots of success.The dental tx sounds like another headache though.
Handy - your knowledge is very evident and very helpful to the others. Are you going to travel down to London for the day too? Can't believe lo is 11 months - any plans for a birthday party?
Pips -  Sure you're on the mend now but it's hard work looking after lo when you feel poorly.  Look forward to finding out the final plans for our meet up.
Tiara - I don't know anything about HRT so sorry can't advise. Hope you get sound advice soon. A real pity we wont see you this time but I understand that it's not always possible to make  the meet up. I hope that we will all meet up again when we have all had our dreams answered, in what ever direction that takes us.
Big hugs to you all,

Simone x


----------



## Momito

Lady-S...fantastic news!!!!!  And to see the arms and legs clearly...OMG!!!  So exciting!

Photography driving me absolutely mental today...jewellery is really difficult...it's close up...so every spec of dust is picked up (and in the heat there is always dust...everywhere!)...every crease...looks godarn awful!  Think I will go and make some lemon sorbet instead!
It would be lovely to see you...some of you...all of you...when we're over.  Will let you know dates a bit nearer the time...looking at mid to late Nov, early Dec...with fairs either side!

Lovely to hear from you Simone...hope that Esmay is flowering...!!!

Love to you all

Momito
xxxxxx


----------



## tiara

Lady S great news... wow it is all happening, i am so happy for ya hun!!!!


Simone,  I ahve a consultation in 2 weeks at the HRT clinic so i will ask lots more  questions. I even thought I would ask for a scan, just one last look to see if there is any life on mars!!!! so to speak, then I will know what to do and I will prob go ahead with the coil....




Hi all you wonderful gals.... I am gutted i cant make the BIG meet up, but promise me girls you will raise a glass for me and Momito!!! absent friends!!!!!




Hugs to the whole gang, we have all come such a long way, and we should be sooooooo proud!!!!


Txxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## tiara

Momito, forgot to say, I couldn't photograph intricate stuff, so be kind to yourself.  I am glad life is settling into seem normality again for you my sweet, and with that darn cyst gone forever, the next phase when your ready will work for you both hun.  The weather here hun is like a Bl**dy monsoon arghhhhhh!


Love ya all loads


txxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Songbird80

Hi lovely ladies

Just a quickie to let you know I had my 12 week scan yesterday and the little ones are both good! Such a couple of cuties bopping around all over the place )

Hope everyone is keeping well and very much looking forward to seeing some of you on Saturday! Xx


----------



## Stretch

Ahh Songbird I am sooo pleased for you....fab news


----------



## tiara

Great news SBIRD!!! so chuffed for ya hun


love to the gang..


Txxx


----------



## Lady-S

So thrilled for u songbird!!! 

Xxxxxxxx


----------



## Momito

Great news Songbird!


----------



## Groovinggirl

Hello all, just been catching up. 

Sbird and Lady S, so happy your pregnancies are progressing well. Scans just make it all the more real.
Simone, thanks so much for asking. The little man is now very well and being as active as ever. He started taking his steps too with encouragement.
Tiara, hope you get answers from the HRT clinic. Sending lots of love your way.
Handy, wow, your lo is 11 months already! Time does fly
Momito, you sound really chirpy and it's lovely to read that. Bet you and dh are having fun and I'm sure you'll crack it on your next go.
I know I've missed people but my preg brain is fully on. Hi to Wraakgodin, Stretch and everyone else.
Hope you all have fun at the mEet.
I'm 21+, getting big and doing ok. I'm spending a lot of energy on my business too and also trying my hands at writing children's books in addition to taking care of the little man. Dh takes over taking care of him when he's home so I get some rest plus we have someone to take care of the chores.
Ah Pipster, hope you're feeling well now. I remember! Lol
Alright, that's it from me. Take care loves


----------



## Wraakgodin

Fantastic news Songbird!!!  

Sue


----------



## victoria99

Apologies - really quick one for Fraggles and Songbird.

Fraggles - I would def be careful as the others said about committing to a specific HRT treatment.  Dr. Panay that a number of us go to is the first to say that our needs will change with time especially early on so I would think that you'd want that flexibility.  Also, I believe I recall reading a hormone book by a famous fellow in LA (of course I can't find it now as my office was packed up and moved to the garage to make way for the nursery) saying that we should be particularly careful with progesterone.  I'd def get a second opinion.

Songbird, can't recally who mentioned it, but I went to Dr. Nicolaides on Harley St too and he was fab.  I'd def suggest going there - it was about £250 I think but really put our minds at ease.  I was adamant that I wanted to have CVS done to check that my bubs were fine but when I went to see him he said that the chances were incredibly small 1:24000 that I had any risk.  Also, with twins, doing any of these tests (including amniosentesis) is a very big risk.  Apparently, the risk of miscarriage is double or quadruple that of a singleton and if something goes wrong it's normally the end of the line for both  .

XXX to everyone and apologies for the short note again - been swamped at work and with our email system down for day and then my hard drive failure and needing to rebuild it along with all my preferences it's been a hellish week.
Calgary


----------



## Fraggles

Hi Cal

I wasn't having hrt I think it was Tiara and I can too recommend Prof. Nicolaides.

x


----------



## simone hart

Songbird -  wonderful news about your scan


----------



## Pipster1978

Hello lovelies,
Really sorry the meet up didn't work out as planned. Shall we try again? Calgary had a good idea of just naming a date and whoever can come, comes.

I've been reading through this thread and looking at posts from last year when I was in hospital with Bumpy. Your support of me was invaluable and it had me in tears again that people who I wouldn't otherwise have met took the time to cheer us on. Being able to come on here and write about what was happening and also write in my diary was so cathartic. Then, when Bumpy finally arrived safely, exactly a year ago today, I felt everyone rejoiced with me. I will never forget the warmth and kindness I've found here.

Sending much love to everyone,

Pipster x


----------



## Lady-S

Happy birthday to pipsters gorgous girl!!!! We're always here for u Hun!!! I remember meeting u before heading into the famous mr Panay!! That the one and only time I met him...should have got an autograph!

Had a busy day yesterday seeing mr g who wants me to continue intralipids as immunes still high.  Really peed off as I thought I'd be "safe" from 12 weeks. 

From mr g we met our consultant at UCLH. She was clueless about de and questioned all the meds I was on. However she was very understanding and added some additional tests onto my 12 and 20 week scan. She also referred me to a haematologist.  My blood pressure was up so this needs to be monitored regularly. Feeling very low....was really hoping for "normal" pregnancy once I got to this 12 week milestone but unfortunately it's not to be. 

The one celebration is that I'm weaning now and no more horrid prontogest!!!!! Yay!!!  12 week scan tomorrow too which I'm nervous/excited about. 

I'm free most of August so I agree with cal - set a date and whoever can make it comes along. I'll have a better list of hospital date after tomorrow so if we remove them for the equation we can start proposing a new date. 

Lots of love everyone

Xxxx


----------



## Wraakgodin

awwwww, Happy Birthday to your daughter, Pipster!!

Sue


----------



## Momito

Happy 1st Birthday to Lovely Bumpy Pipster Junior J!         

Pips...we´ve misssed ya!  How was your trip to Scotland?


Lady S...what a pain you have to continue on all these things...but glad that everything is, otherwise, going very well for you!  Are you showing yet?!

We are well but this damn recession is really hitting us all here at the moment.  It is most depressing.  2 more businesses have closed up here in the Old Quarter.  Simply not enough trade.  But we are still making progress with our plans, which keeps us going, but the day to day is hard work morale-wise.  It is very simple: no one has any money.  Not so good when you SELL things!  And who isn´t selling something?!

Well gorgeous gals...hope that you get to meet up in August.  Hopefully you´ll be able to leave your brollies behind!

Much love

Momito
xxxxxx


----------



## simone hart

Happy belated birthday to baby J       Ah, it's lovely to reach that milestone!!!! This site has been very special for all of us hasn't it and it helps us through difficult, emotional and challenging times.
Sonia - Congratulations too on reaching another milestone, that's great news!!!!   Hope the scan goes well.   
Momito - This pesky recession - it really is a tough world out there at the moment. keep on..... to quote yourself  
I'm hoping to go away in August for a last minute hol with mum and dd now and we have another one booked at the end of the month into September for a week - but if I can make the meet up I will. I think it's best just to set a date, particularly this time of year.
x


----------



## Lady-S

All good at 12 week scan. Feel emotionally drained and exhausted but relieved to have made this important milestone with baby looking good!!!

Xxxx


----------



## Wraakgodin

Excellent news Sonia!  I have been thinking about you today.

Sue


----------



## Pipster1978

That's brilliant news, Sonia. It is an emotionally draining time, especially when the stakes seem even higher with everything people like us have to go through to become pregnant. Just try to relax and enjoy sweetheart x


----------



## simone hart

Ah fantastic news Sonia   try and take it easy and be kind to yourself. Not long now until the summer hols.... I'm sure the rest will do you the world of good.
x


----------



## Momito

Hurrah Lady-S!


----------



## Songbird80

Hi ladies!

How are we all?

Momito - sorry to hear that the shop is struggling... Can imagine that must be stressful for you guys. Really hope things pick up.

Pips - it was so amazing to see baby J be baptised at the weekend. I felt totally overwhelmed by it all! Wish we could have stayed for the after party but my head was absolutely awful. The good news is that I haven't had a headache since which means those nasty steroids must finally be out of my system! Hurrah! 

Lady S - super duper congrats on your scan xxxx

Simmone - how lovely to have some nice breaks to look forward to 

Hi to everyone else - stretch, Fraggles, H&P, sue, Tara, cal, gg and anyone else ive missed!

So we had a scan today at 15 weeks... I booked it privately for a 'check-in' on my little friends and it was pretty amazing. They're both doing well and we found out we're having a boy and a girl!! Such an amazing experience and got incredible 4d pics... Worth every penny! Other than that, our flat is being replastered ready to sell so I'm living with a friend out in Langley. Finding the commute into london pretty knackering - and today I gave in and busted out my 'baby on board' badge so at least I can get a seat!

Anyway, hope everyone is well xx much love xx

Songbird x


----------



## Wraakgodin

awwwwww Songbird, excellent news!!!  Huge congratulations!!!  

Sue


----------



## tiara

hi girls


Just got back from Sorrento.. OMG!!!! I want to live there..WOW!


Anyway just a quickie to the gang...    


A quick Hooray to Lady S and Sbird!!!! glad all is well ladies....  




Pipster ya post made me cry, gosh you lt have been my rock... and I am glad a year on baby pip is doing brilliantly!!!


Momito..... just tell em they cant have it and then they will want it ... worth a try!!! hope the shop improves my sweet...


hugs


txxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Lady-S

Ooooh tiara - glad u had a lovely break in sorrento. How has life been coming back - no sunshine here. Booooo!!!!! What are ur plans over August? Are you working or chilling? 

Songbird - one of each - u couldn't ask for more could you How lovely. We're not gender scanning, feel like I need some thing to look forward to and an exciting surprise. But now we've had the 12 week scan I've had lots of comments about how beanie looks like a boy....who knows? Babies all look the same to me!! Lol

Momito - I'm sorry business is slow. How frustrating!!stick with your plans, all will be well if you can ride this out. 

Looks like my summer holiday has started early. Last week I was told I had high blood pressure and today it's still up when I went to my GP. I'm also having headaches from steroid withdrawal so I'm being kind to myself and asked him to sign me off. Fed up struggling through every day and not performing as I'd like. Work have already approached me and said "should you be here?" I think they're nervous about all my meds I'm currently on.  The plan is for me to be non-class based in sept to I won't have the responsibility of a class which should make life easier. I want to enjoy this pregnancy and not spend it stressing about work. 

Big hugs to all you lovely ladies- Simone, sue, handy, cal, mac, pips, fraggles 

I'm sure I've missed someone - apologies if I have

Much love to everyone

Sonia
Xxx


----------



## Momito

Songbird...fab news!  A boy and a girl!  Aawwwww!  Glad too that the headaches are on the wane.  


Pipster...how lovely that Baby J has had her christening.  Another aawwwwww!


Lady-S...can see what you mean...after all this poking, prodding and monitoring it would be quite nice just to let things be and have a surprise!  But probably some big mouth will tell you anyway!!!  
Glad that your work is finally understanding your needs.  Sounds perfect so that you can chill out and not fret.


Tiara...glad you´ve had a lovely holiday with your mum...you sound full of sunshine!

Your weather is looking on the up girls...but I´ll send over some rays in this epistle anyway...it is 38 today and you could cut the air with a knife!                


Things are ok...just think we are probably a bit bored after 5 years and it is time we moved the business on.  Without a doubt it is quieter.  But we are working on all our other "bits"...pulling them together bit by bit...so as you say...keep on keeping on...

Ta-ra for now lovely girlies

Momito
xxxxxx


----------



## Lady-S

Hello lovely ladies,

It's very quiet on here which I hope means everyone is ok but just busy. 

I've been up and down the past couple of weeks. Obviously 12 week scan was amazing and it was so nice to officially tell people. The response from people has been incredible and at times overwhelming. Many tears have been shed. Everyone was very surprised too. People that knew about tx already knew our result, but for the rest of the world it was a shock. I guess people assumed we'd stopped trying. 

At 12 week scan my blood pressure was high so doctors were worried. They put it down to the steroids and asked me to be monitored weekly at GP. I started weaning off the steroids but suffered badly from the headaches. When I saw my GP he signed me off work which was a godsend. Mornings were fine but afternoons was a bit of a pain to say the least. 

Saw my GP last week just as headaches were easing and BP within normal range now so I just see the nurse weekly and go back to him for 16 week midwife appt (hospital asked me to see GP not midwife coz of olympics). 

I see dr g next week to get immunes results, hoping they're back to normal but I have a feeling I'll still be on intralipids (££££) and we've also asked for a scan. Im glad I've booked the scan because today I woke up feeling "normal" and this has unsettled me. Yesterday we had a busy day going to the Olympics to watch canoe slalom. Recently doing something like that exhausts me but although i was tired last night I made it out for dinner. Not been out in the evening for weeks as I'm so tired by 7pm!!! And this morning I woke up not feeling tired or sick. I actually rolled over and had another sleep - the past few months I HAVE to eat breakfast. In fact I've been getting up early in order to eat to stop queasiness. 

It's only small things but it's weird how the little things can unsettle you. I presume this is normal and I've entered the honeymoon phase of the 2nd trimester....I'll try and embrace it rather than worry. 

I've got a busy summer planned as our back room is being replastered, a new loft hatch is being fitted which means the landing and stairs are also being replastered. Then the whole lot needs painting. Mum & Dh are saying I shouldn't be doing it...but if I take it easy I don't see the problem. 

Anyway, hope all u lovely ladies are well and enjoyed recent hot weather. I think the rain is on its way...yuck!!

Lots of love

Sonia
Xxx


----------



## Momito

Hi Lady-S

It is lovely to have your news...you do sound like you are out of the 1st trimester and feeling ill and into the 2nd...certainly hope so.  It is so hard not to worry though.  Wow!  All that emotion on your news.  I guess it has been "under control" and when it comes out it really comes out.  I guess we forget that people are secretely gunning for us.  It can feel so lonely at times.
Good luck with easing off the steroids and hope those headaches subside.
Hope that things go well with Mr G...it would be nice to be able to stop spending on all those intripalids.
I caught a bit of the canoe slalom and thought of you...is that where you went to do yours?
We are really enjoying these olympics...DH is quite moony at not being in London anymore...he keeps talking about getting a ticket to get over there, especially when he sees all those empty seats! 
The work on your house sounds messy and a bit of an upheaval, especially when you are beginning to get into the tired phase...but I guess you want it all sorted before the baby gets here!  We could do with a whole load of plastering being done but just don´t have the heart for all that at the moment.  We have to literally stand over people when they come and do any work as otherwise they just hang about.  So it is tiring and boring all at the same time!  I wish I knew how to plaster, a very useful skill!!!

How are the rest of you gals?

I might get my pasty body down to the beach on Weds...I´ll be the white beacon...but just to swim about in that lovely sea is really what I´m after.  Don´t know if any of you saw that tv programme about skin and the damage that UVB (burns), UVA (wrinkles), sugar (wrinkles) etc etc do to the skin...I´m now slapping on the 50 sun block like nobody´s business!
On Friday there will be some outdoor flamenco in the square...one of Spain´s best dancers hails from our town and he will be performing!  Yay!

G´us your news chicas!

Love
Momito
xxxxxx


----------



## Groovinggirl

Hello lovelies, still here. We were away for a while but back home now. 
Happy belated birthday to baby Pip, can't believe itks a year already. 
Congrats to both lady S and Sbird on your scans. One of each, that's fantastic!
Momito, hope business is picking up...have all the fun you can.
Hi to everyone else.
I'm 26 weeks pregnant now and weakre having a little girl. I'm hoping for a natural birth this time and I've had discussions with my doctor about it. My business is also going well but some days I'm just mega exhausted. Thank God I've got a housekeeper to help with chores.
Sorry, lazy me...


----------



## Stretch

Ok Momito.....well you did ask!

After 12 years of unprotected "jiggy" we had a VERY big surprise BFP last week.........it is obviously very early days but we are over the moon  Hope you have a lovely swim.....I love swimming in the sea, makes me feel free and alive x

Lady S - perfectly normal to have good days post 12 weeks hun.....it scared the pants off me so i bought a doppler but it is very normal  

Groovin - blimey not surprised you are tired hun but all sounds good xx

Big hi to everyone else xx


----------



## tiara

WOOOOOHOOOOO Stretch!!!!!!!!!!!!!! wow that gives me hope... so so so so pleased for you.
Gives me hope hun!!!

Lady S, glad 12 wks is all good, and you can rest up and not have to think about work my sweet!

GG Wow a little girl great news!!!!!!!!!

Hi to the gang. I am mega busy helping a friend out with a production Co. Filming, being behind the camera for a change and teaching summer schools so mega hectic at the mo.

Love ya all 

Momito Factor 50 will give a nice colour too!!!!xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Lady-S

Stretchy mac - Wowsers!!! How blooming brilliantly marvellous!!!! Many many congrats!!!!


----------



## Momito

Wo ho wo ho wo ho Stretch!  Just goes to show that we should never stop trying!!!!  This is MEGGA news!  Fingers crossed that all will be well and that you have a smooth ride.          

Groovy...a little girl...so you will have 2 perfect pigeons in your little nest.  26 weeks...over half way there!

Tiara...you busy bee...fun but exhausting I bet!


Love to you all

Momito
xxxxxx


----------



## Stretch

Aww thanks guys    Momito & Tiara you are definitely right, with both my non existent amh and my husbands sperms poor navigation skills we were told that after all these years there really was no hope....


Tiara.....wow your work sounds awesome hun   


love you all x


----------



## Groovinggirl

Wow Stretch, that's fantastic news! Big congrats to you and dh. Sending sticky dust your way hunx


----------



## Groovinggirl

Well done Tiara. Your work sounds amazing. Are you going to have a break soon?


----------



## Wraakgodin

oh Stretch, I am going to blub!!!  What fantastic amazing wonderful news!!!!  It just proves that there is always hope.....

Congratulations!!!!

Sue


----------



## Pipster1978

Oh. My. God! Stretch! That's incredible news. I'm so delighted for you. It just goes to show that the doctors can't actually see into the future and gives hope to us all. Wowser! I just popped on for a quick read (it's almost 1am so I have to get some sleep in a mo) and when I saw there were a few extra pages than there were last time I logged on I knew someone had some news.

I'll be back ASAP to do persos. Much love to everyone, still think of you all heaps even if I don't manage to get on here much xxx


----------



## Stretch

Thank you girls - you really are all so special   


Had a really poo day today......my car blew up on the motorway, managed to get it towed to the garage, then borrowed my DH's car and stupidly phoned to tell him on my mobile and got pulled by the police for being on my phone......argh!!!


----------



## Momito

...but despite it all Stretch...it is a beautiful, welcome BFP!


----------



## Stretch

Absolutely hun    How hot has it been out there today? Been swimming?


----------



## Momito

Not so hot today (31º)...but will be back up to 38º on Weds....yuk!

Lovin' the Olympics!!!!


----------



## handy1

Oh Stretch  what a wonderfull news. I am so happy for you. 

I will do some personals later. Hi everyone.


----------



## Stretch

Thank you Handy - how are you doing?


Momito - it's been 13 degrees here today......fancy a swap


----------



## Momito

We are on for a heatwave as of tomorrow...40+....Strech...would love to do a swap!!!!!

Handy...how are you?  Have you decided on when to try for no 2?


Love to you all

Momito
xxxxxx


----------



## simone hart

Stretch  -Wonderful news for you. Wishing you all the very best     
We're going away next week and I'm so looking forward to a holiday.
Must dash, only came on for a quick read and then realised there was some news!!!!
Love to all of you, x


----------



## Lady-S

Afternoon ladies,

Hope everyone is doing ok...

Momito - hope business is picking up!! And ur not melting in the heat!! It's been getting warmer this week here but I can't sit out anymore....get too hot too quickly!!

Stretch - hope baby is growing nicely and ur not too sick. Update us in progress. Do you have a date yet for 12 week scan? Will you have an early one?

Mama songbird - how is ur very own team GB? Not long now until you're Mrs Songbird!! Very exciting!!!

Pipster - looking forward to seeing you soon xxxx

Handy, fraggles, Calgary, tiara, H&p, sue.com, GG, plus everyone else ive forgotten!!! Oooops!!!....big hugs

Afm: can't believe I'm 16 weeks today!! I finally believe this is real and that I'm actually pregnant!!! Taken me long enough to get my head round it.  Had a scan earlier this week and baby doing well. Legs are slightly ahead measuring 16wk 2 when head and body are 16wk.  Apparently it'll be a tall baby. Tall I can cope with.... Wide would be mega ouch!!!

I've started antenatal yoga but feel a bit of a fraud with what looks like a teeny bump compared to everyone else who are ready to drop. Gotta start somewhere though. 😃😃😃

Take care everyone
Xxxx


----------



## Stretch

Sonia - First time round I virtually had no bump until about 25 weeks but oh boy it made up for it at the end when i was H.U.G.E.........your yoga sounds relaxing    Had my early scan yesterday, just the one with a lovely ickle heartbeat   


Simone - Oh that sounds nice, where are you off too?


Momito - It was actually quite nice here today too.......hope you got a few siesta's in that heat!


----------



## tiara

hi guys ... a mega quick one so busy doing 12 hour days at the mo!!!! should be my summer hols. But hopefully working in the production co... will help me get out of college!


Sonia...Great news hun, maybe ickle one will be doing the hurdles before you know it.


Hi to the wonderfull gang... you know who you are !!!!




Txxxxxxxxxxxxxxx      


stretch still so chuffed for ya.


----------



## Songbird80

Stretch!!! What flipping amazing news!! Totally thrilled for you!
Big hugs xxx


----------



## victoria99

Stretch - how amazingly fabulous!  Super congratulations!!!

Hope everyone else is well too!!
Calgary


----------



## Lady-S

Hi girls,

Sorry I've been a bit on the quiet side, the past few weeks haven't been very kind to me.  FIL has been in and out of hospital all year.  He has a dodgy heart anyway but the added complication of having a lump removed from under his arm.  This lump turned out to be secondary melanoma.  We only found this out recently when he was admitted to hospital after a scan showed it had spread to his kidney, liver and stomach. Not good. The inlaws live in Wales, we live in London so the past few weekends have been stressful with visits to the hospital by BIL and then us until sadly he passed away last Friday. luckily we were all there for my mil but the weekend was obviously very intense. 

We've popped back to London for a few days but again, heading back to Wales for the funeral. 

I'm sure you understand that it's been a hectic time for us!!! In the meantime, Beanie has given me gentle nudges which has been lovely!!!!

I hope everyone else is having a wonderful summer - its not been all doom and gloom here though...I've seen some pix of songbird on her wedding day and she looks truly stunning!!!  I also met up up with beautiful pipster a few weeks ago who cooked a yummy scummy carb laden lunch (a pregnant ladies best friend!!) J is just so gorgous i almost took her home!!!! I also hooked up with Gia for lunch and lovely baby s - beautiful bouncing boy!!!!!

Lots of love to you all


Xxxxxx


----------



## Wraakgodin

Sonia, I am so sorry to hear about f-i-l.  My condolences to you, DH and the rest of the family.

Sue


----------



## Momito

Lady S, very sorry to hear your news about your FIL.        I hope he is at peace now.


----------



## tiara

Lady S so sorry for your loss....... sending hugs      


Hugs to the gang  


Txxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Stretch

Lady S - so sorry for your loss hun      Very jealous about your meet ups.....they all sounded fab xx


----------



## handy1

Lady S .. I am so sorry for your loss.

Hello everyone

Handy


----------



## Lady-S

Morning ladies,

It sure is quiet on here, hope everyone is ok. 

Handy - is today a birthday? Your ticker is saying happy 1st birthday!! Wow!!! Congratulations!

Thank u for ur kind words everyone. It's been a tough few weeks with father in law passing away and travelling up and down to Wales. Really took it out of me and I'm currently off work with high blood pressure....again. I'm feeling so much better than this time last week and aim to get back to work next monday. Really looking forward to it now, but i certainly aim to enjoy this week as much as possible. 

My 20 week scan was 2 weeks ago and brilliant!! Baby is "normal" - such a boring word but music to my ears. Very wriggly and at one point hid under my hip making it hard for the sonographer. But eventually baby behaved. We looked away when he checked "down there" as we decided we wanted to take the mystery tour and have a nice surprise. 

Momito - hope ur summer was a good one and business picked up. Have those pesky cysts all cleared up?

Tiara - sounds like ur summer was a busy one. Hope u are keeping well.

Strech - how are u doing? Hope 12 week scan was all ok. Looking forward to hearing all about it. 

Sue, pipsters, songbird, calgalry, fraggles, Simone, and everyone else. Thinking of u all

Lots of love

Sonia
Xxx


----------



## Wraakgodin

Hi Sonia (and everyone else)!

Sorry to hear that your BP is high, I am glad you are feeling better now.  Hope you are soon back to 100%

How could any child of yours be "normal"?  I think the word they were looking for was "exceptional"!!!  Glad to hear he/she is doing well.

No much going on here, looking for a part time job but there is absolutely nothing out there at the moment. DH is settling into his new job.  We are looking for a different car at the moment because the osteopath, physiotherapist and hospital all say that the way DH is sitting in the car is a contributary factor to his chronic pain.  Isabella is doing well, she is at that age where her imagination is a source of wonder and amusement!!!   

Lova and hugs to all

Sue


----------



## Momito

Hola girlies

Sue...hope that you find something soon.  It is a tough market out there at the moment but keep on perservering...we are all good at that if nothing else!  Your poor DH...hope you can find a comfortable replacement for your car soon.


Lady S...so glad that baby-S is "exceptional" as Sue so rightly pointed out!!  It sounds like things have been tough for you both in the last few weeks, have been thinking of you...how is your MIL?  It must be hard for her but am sure that she appreciates all those visits.  Hope you can get back to work and some normality soon and that your blood pressure resumes normal levels.

Stretch...how goes it with you and baby Stretch?  Hope all is well.


And you Songbird...are you now officially Mr & Mrs Songbird!?  How are the babmini?


And Groovy...how is babs no 2...you must be quite far down the line now??


Handy...happy 1st b´day to babby Handy!  How are you plans for no 2 coming along?


All well here...summer was like pulling teeth but we are still going.  Much nicer now the temps are in the early 30s.  Feel almost human again!
My mum comes to visit at the end of the month so that will be nice.  Gearing up for the Xmas Fairs in Nov and Dec...lots to organise...hard from a distance and fingers crossed it will be worthwhile.  It will be good to do something a bit different anyway.  Biting things off in small chunks at the moment.  Me likes this time of year as can begin to see some time off coming up...still 4 months to go but edging nearer!


Lots of love to you all...send in your news...stop being so quiet!!!

Momito
xxxxxx


----------



## Songbird80

Hi Lovely Ladies,
I was sitting thinking today how I haven't posted in so long so thought id pop on and say hi.
Its very quiet on here... what's going on??
Momito - glad to all is good for you and that you can see a nice break in sight!  I love this time of year... it's getting colder here which gives me a good excuse to curl up on the sofa and watch naff tv on a day like today 
Stretch - how's tricks?  Hope all good.
Sue - aw that's cute about Isabelle and her imagination!  I'm sure it's lots of fun!
Tara, Pips, GG, Handy, Calgary, Simmone - hope you're all well. Anyone hear from Paddy these days? 
All good this end, and yes, I am officially MRS Songbird ) Wow, can't believe I haven't posted since the wedding... that's testament to how crazy it's all been!  The wedding was totally and utterly amazing, I had the BEST time!  And fortunately, I fitted (just) into my wedding dress!  Mr and Mrs Pipster came with baby J which was just lovely.  It's over a month ago now.. can't believe it.  Wish we could do it all again   Think the wedding video arrives next week so I can relive it all!  If anyone wants to see the pics, PM me your email address and i'll send the link.
I'm 24 1/2 weeks now and starting to feel quite biiiig!  All going well with the pregnancy though, and had a growth scan last Monday which showed that both babes are bigger than average (even by single baby standards) so that was lovely to hear.  Apparently the next 4 weeks will be the big ones as it's now that they can start to struggle to get all the nutrients they need... only one of me and two of them so I guess it's to be expected!  
Moving house in 2 weeks so it's all go!!  Exciting times though and realise every day how very blessed and lucky we are   
Anyway - hope all everyone is well.  
Lots of love
Songbird xxc


----------



## tiara

Hey girlies...


SBird congratulations on being a "Mrs" I bet you looked stunning!!!!! glad pg is going well too.


Lady S hope ya good.....


Momito, swap your weather for ours any day hun...but then I wouldn't wish our rain on anyone..so take that back...I will just share your sun soon!


Handy, Calgary, Sue,Groovy, Pipster, Stretch,Simone, fraggles hope your all well xxx




AFM Busy as ever life pretty dull but i keep ..keeping on!!!  


Hugs as ever   


Txxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## handy1

Hello Friends

How are you all?

Mrs Songbird ..HUGE CONGRATULATIONS for your wedding .. I am also so glad that everything is going fine with you and the beanies.  Take care of yourself and keep warm curling up in the sofa.

Lady Sonia... how are you lovely yummy mum to be ?  are you back to work now?

Momitto ...Habibity  enjoy the weather as much as you can and have a lovely time with your mum. 4 months will fly by soon.. 

Baby Handy is 14months now and she is walking now as well. We did have a big birthday party for her.

Tiara .. keep on keeping on and keep busy, sometimes it is good as it takes your mind off many things. 

Calgary, Sue,Groovy, Pipster, Stretch,Simone, fraggles hope your all well xxx

AFM l am doing a few investigations and scan and see if everything is ok to try for another.  It may not happen but at least I don't want to regret not doing.

I will be coming for a scan next week to London and it will be lovely if I can meet some of you at a short notice.

Handy


----------



## Lady-S

Hello lovely ladies,

Last night I was watching a programme about saving money on various things and the presenter was at the southbank in London. I love this area and always mooch down there with Dh in the summer so I was intrigued to see which section he was at....LO and behold....gourmet pizza!!!!! Lol

Momito - u have such perseverance!! Well done u for "pulling teeth" all summer. I feel a new career coming on...dentistry!! Lol. Is mama Momito with u now? Have lots of lovely time together!

Tiara - is is good or bad that ur so busy? I know the feeling of "keeping on"...watch out life doesn't become too much of a treadmill and pass u by!! U had a fab holiday in the summer, now make some more plans for something amazing. Take Dh swimming with sharks?!!! Sorry we never organised it!! He'll have to do the swim on my behalf xxxx

Sue.com - what car did u go for in the end? We are thinking of getting a new car too...but we have to check ££. We have a fiesta which we could just squeeze baba in...but not much space for shopping. I guess it'll stop me spending on maternity leave. Lol

Songbird - so gld ur pregnancy is going smoothly. Ur fab - growing twins, getting married and moving house. An Olympic year for you!!!!!

Handy - I might be around next week....I'll know on Thursday. Where are u going for scan? Fingers crossed for you!!!  

Pips - when I last saw u, J was trying to walk. Been wondering how she's doing??

Afm.....well, I felt great last week so didn't see GP before going back to work.  I knew I had a routine appt on Monday night. So...went back to work on Monday. Have a non-class based role which is brilliant and totally takes away the stress and should reduce my work load. Spent the day seeing everyone (been off 10 weeks coz of summer hols) and catching up etc etc. went to my appt and told "no more work for you!!" BP was still up. Sooooo frustrated!!! 

I'm getting my head around the fact I may need long term sick to keep BP under control. The last thing my body needs is more drugs or for me to be hospitalised. I see GP again thursday so will discuss then. Thing is...I felt really good on Monday. Yesterday I did a few errands, met my parents for lunch and went acupuncture but by evening my head was killing me!!!! Dh said I overdid it, two busy days.  Had an early night and headache gone so wondering if he was right!! Feel so pathetic that my body can't cope with life and growing a baby!!! But I need to sort my head out and accept that baby comes first and unfortunately my body needs all the help it can get to grow beanie. 

So....I may be around next week handy if u want to meet up. Give me a text with ur appt details. I'm at UCLH on Tuesday morning seeing my consultant. 

Hope everyone is ok: cal, fraggles, Simone, h&p, stretch, paddy - where Are u

Biggest love ladies

Xxxxx


----------



## Momito

Ha ha ha Tiara...your weather has reached us and it is POURING  down outside!!!  Good for the plants and fields though!  Not so great for business as everyone scurries past under their umbrellas only thinking about escaping from the rain!

Mama Momito arrives on Sat...after that weather should be better again.  Gotta go and do some megga cleaning upstairs now...sooo dusty after leaving everything open over the summer!

Lady S...guess you just gotta take it easy girlie.  Not easy though when you feel up for back to normality, but it won't last forever!  Take good care of yourself.


Congrats Mrs Songbird...you sound super duper busy!  Would love to see your pics!

Handy...good luck for the scan.  Glad that Baby Habibti is doing well and had a Big Bash 1st Birthday Party!

Stretch...hope all well chez toi and that baby is doing well.

Sue...hope things are going ok at your end.

Love to everyone...keep on writing chicas...

Momito
xxxxxx


----------



## Fraggles

Oh Lady-S your body is going through a huge change and you are so not pathetic. You and your LO come first. My mum had high blood pressure and said for the whole of her pregnancy she had a long list of things she couldn't eat and a very very boring diet and was ordered to bed for months. The GP (long standing family GP) who still remembered what being in the caring profession meant used to pop round unexpectedly, open the back gate and through the back door and order my mum back to bed when she found he wasn't doing what she was supposed to be doing as in staying in bed. My mum was so sick with my brothers the first words out of our dr's mouth when my mum was pregnant with me was this is a disaster do you want to leave your two sons without a mother. So the moral of that story my friend is your body is an incredible thing (note not pathetic) it is smart enough to give you a nudge when it thinks you need to put your feet up, slow down and take things a bit easier. Hurrah for biology.
Sorry for my whinge about medical profession it bugs me that many of the highly paid GP's and consultants do a monday to friday if your lucky, don't work evenings, don't work weekends, and don't do home visits. So we have empty operating theatres at night and weekends with people needing operations and if you unfortunate enough to be ill at night, bank holidays or the weekend it is a bit of a lottery with the care you get. If you are going to earn £100000k plus then you should have to do shifts too as ill health isn't a monday to friday 9 to 5 thing and there are plenty of lower paid nurses, paramedics etc who work their butts off and do unsociable hours. My latest bug bear. Ggggrrr I will get of my soap box.
xxxxx


----------



## Momito

...and how are you Fraggles?  How´s your boyo?

xxx


----------



## Lady-S

Sorry fraggles - just realised I never commented on ur kind words. Thank you!! I felt so much better when I read ur post!!! BP still top end of normal which means it can tip into the high category easily. Although consultant not worries about this I'm concerned that it becomes high very easily and I'm not even working. Gp shares this concern so another 2 weeks sick note. 

I'm actually really enjoying my time off coz I feel fine!! Have lazy mornings, long walk in the woods, lunch with friends, catching up on some box sets, acupuncture, yoga...it's nice!!!

Handy - how was ur appt? Looking forward to hearing about ur next steps and here to support u xxxxx

Momito - are u loving mama Momito visiting? Hope ur having a lovely time and the weather improves. From a business point of view I can see that rain is not good.  Did u finish ur apartment? Are u managing to get holiday rentals now?

Stretch - how are u Hun? I hope no news is good news but thinking of u and ur surprise.

Tiara - hope ur ok and not too busy. 

Big love to everyone: Simone, sue, cal, pips and songbird

Xxxx


----------



## Stretch

Hi Peeps,


Sorry I've been awol, I have been absolutely manic with renovating a house with MIL as well as working, Jacob etc


Lady S - so glad to see bubs is doing great and you are enjoying being a true lady of leisure   


Fraggs - love your soap box and couldn't agree more!


Momito - Are you fed up of cleaning yet? Are you still getting a few visitors or has it dried up a bit with the wet weather? Have you had any more thoughts on TX or are you saving up the pennies first and enjoying some time out?


Love to you all x


----------



## Fraggles

Hello

I have been awol too no idea where the time goes. I am good thank you back at work :-( and boyo is lovely and I am so lucky. He is at nursery now and all the staff say how happy and content he is and one of the staff said she could take him home with her permanently as she thinks he is lovely. I do count my blessings several times every day.

One of my close friends has been through countless IVF's and has just had her last and said she didn't know if she could handle the heartbreak if it didn't work this time and couldn't go through it again. It is her birthday this week and she got a BFP. Me well I blubbed when I heard the news.

Stretch perhaps we could write to Cammers and tell him if he is going to mess about with the NHS perhaps he should get them working proper hours! and offering consistent care 24/7.

Lady S congratulations for another 2 weeks sick leave your sick leave routine sounds bliss.

x


----------



## Momito

Yes...sounds bliss Lady S...you enjoy it whilst you can!  And especially as you actually feel alright...although appreciate that you have to be careful...can´t be too careful really!

Fraggles...your boyo sounds scrummy ñummy!  I´m sure we could all take him home given half a chance!!  Personally I think your soap box needs to be a lot bigger and a lot higher!

Stretch...hope that you are doing ok with all the many things you are doing...not too much I hope?!

October is good for rentals and a few have come in for late Dec/early Jan so all good and even into next year.  Weather is back up into the early 30s...pretty lovely!!  My ma is having a lovely time but a man did come into the shop last Monday and threaten me with a knife!  A rather sad specimen...a wreck of a human being in fact...long long history of similar incidents to feed his habit, been in and out of prison...is actually on parole having been let out early after doing exactly the same thing 3 years ago.  He was let out early as he also has aids and his health was going down hill...I guess he´s been slung back in again.  He apologised all the time, kept saying he didn´t want to harm me or rob me...rather begged the question as to why he was waving a knife about!  Luckily we have security and a panic button...plus I have a very loud voice when excited which DH says would intimiate anyone!  I think his attempt to rob me was half hearted to be honest and he was gone, empty handed, within about 50 seconds.  But it did shake me up a bit.  You realise how vulnerable you are if someone really had the intention to get ya.

Apart from fending off would-be-robber drug addicts, we´re very busy trying to get everything together for these Xmas Fairs we´ve coming over to do...am a bit concerned about the stock...all being made at the moment...by hand...in far flung places...yikes!  No matter how hard we try to order things in time...yikes yikes yikes!!!!

Stretch...just earning and saving at the moment...for the business...for tx...for everything!!!  Hopefully in Jan/Feb we can gear up again.

Lots of love to you all

Momito
xxxxxx


----------



## Stretch

OMG Momito that sounds terrifying hun - glad you are all ok and very sweet of you to see the good (vulnerable) in him


----------



## Lady-S

Morning ladies

Stretch - I see ur ticker is moving in the right direction.  Congratulations!!!! House renovations are soooo stressful!! We had plastering done over the summer and as yet haven't painted it.  Hopefully Dh will take some time off work and get it done before December so that Xmas decs can go up. 

Fraggles- ahhhh bless!!! Ur boy sounds an angel!!! And huge congrats to ur friend. This journey is so incredibly hard but there is light at the end of the tunnel. Lovely news to share...hope her pregnancy goes well now. Xxxx

Momito!!!!!!!!!!! I read ur post and felt sick to my stomach!!! What a fright for u!! But ur incredibly brave and luckily u felt sorry for him rather than intimidated which in the aftermath of it all must help...but even so.  Please please take care!!!! 

I'm so pleased u have rental bookings and that mama Momito is there with you.  When are u coming over? Where will u be? Any chance of grabbing u for a catch up??

Speaking of catch ups I met up with songbird and pips last night. Songbird just looks amazing and is coasting along with the pregnancy!!! And pips is just fabulous, giving us some really good advice...especially mesh knickers!!! Eeeek!!!! Lol.  Could have stayed all night chatting and laughing but we all had trains to catch. Booooo!!!

Handy - how are u doing? What's happening with u this week?

Afm: I'm feeling good, back to GP in a week to check BP. I'm sure ill be fine to go back to work....but I'm sooo enjoying my time off I hope not...is that naughty?

Big hi to rest of gang!!!

Xxxxxx


----------



## handy1

Morning Ladies

Momitto  ... habibty ... what a terrifying incident for you... I am so glad that you are safe and sound ... I would have been shaken up by this so much as well. Please, be carefull and look after yourself.

Lady S ... I am glad you are enjoying the time off work.. just look after yourself and the little bean. Everything is going ok at my end . I started the rollercoaster again and I am on day 3 of stimming.

Stretch... as lady S said it is so nice to see your ticker moving and how is your son? does he know that he will be a big brother soon or not yet?

Fraggles... your son sounds so cute ... kisses for him.

Tiara, Sonbird, Pipster, Gia too, Calgary and Sue .  Everyone else

Handy


----------



## Lady-S

Handy - be sure to pop on and let us know how u get on with scans etc. when is ur first one? If there's anything I can do to support u please shout. We need to get the follie dancers out for u. Unfortunately I'm on iPad so ff smileys don't work.  Here is my own iPad version.....

🙏🙏🙏❤❤❤👐👐🙌🙌👐👐❤❤❤🙏🙏🙏


----------



## Momito

Handy...       from all of us!  Grow follies grow!

Thanks for your sweet words...all ok...he was a bit of a sad case really.  


Stretch...glad that the ticker tape timer is showing that all is well!

Fraggles...massive congrats to your friend...she must be so relieved and happy!


Lady-S...how lovely for you to see the Pips and Songbird...it would be lovely to see you all again...will get settled in first and then let you know.  Just got so much organising to do before we even set foot on Blighty but looks as if things should be coming in on time...am finding it hard to sleep at night worrying about getting all the loose ends tied up together.
If any of you fancy an Xmas Shopping Extravaganza at Ascot Racecourse in Nov (15, 16 and 17) please let me know and I will see if I can forward you some freebie tickets.  They work for any day and time.  PM or email me!!

Likewise for another even at Ripley Castle near Harrogate in North Yorks in Dec (7th, 8th & 9th).
Un abrazo

Momito
xxxxxxxx


----------



## Lady-S

Oh poor!! I'm hypnobirthing that weekend! Well...I'm hopefully not birthing but learning how to give birth without resembling the girl from the exorcist....head spinning 360, shouting profanities. Lol. What a shame. Mega annoyed


----------



## tiara

Ladies so sorry for not responding sooner, been snowed under with work...ARGHHHH!


Well Lady S you make sure you take it easy, Gosh I would not be rushing back to work, so make sure you stay a lady of leisure!!!!


Handy, Hope it goes well hun...


Momito, I will pop over to you in Dec prob the sunday hun 9th i think?/ Hey Momito, what a terrible thing you have been through hun. Did he get arrested ? Poor you, But my gob too would cause an alarm so for that my darlink I am impressed!


Strecth hope you are taking it easy too.


Ladies hugs to you, Calgary, fraggles, Pipster, Mrs Songbird,Mac, paddy if your there?


AFM, So busy fighting management at college, aslo been so busy at the Theatre  which I love, seen lots of plays, I loved the RSC Julius Ceaser... WOW!!!!! Will Young was fab in Cabaret too. So all in all busy. I am doing a play in Jan girls, Finally getting back into the acting lark . so watch this space woohoo.




I am in London Nov 9th  &10th doing a training thing with the National Theatre for the youth Theatre I run, so maybe if i can get away could meet for a cheeky orange juice??


Hugs as ever


txxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Fraggles

Momito big hugs that does sound terrifying. Shopping extravaganza sounds great - what is being sold.

:-( my friend's pregnancy was ectopic - this journey can be so cruel.

Lady S where are you doing your hypnobirthing?

xxx


----------



## Lady-S

Hello lovely ladies...just a quickie before zzzzzzzz

T - I'd love to see u on either 9th or 10th. Whatever works best for u.  Our spare room should be up and running by then with a guest bed so ur welcome to stay over and head back on 11th.  Soooo excited to meet again!!!!

Fraggles - we decided to do our hypnobirthing at uclh the hospital I'm under. I want to get acclimatised and if I learn techniques there then hopefully ill associate and remember better when the time comes. Also, the midwives might be familiar with techniques to help me/us. 

I am bricking it for labour....is this normal!?!?!

On that note time for bed!!!! 

Ps hope handy is doing ok with stimming!!!! Grow follies grow grow grow!!!!


----------



## Songbird80

Hi lovely ladies

Just spent a good while reading all the posts... Lovely to see it a but more 'active' on here 

Handy - all the best with your cycle! Keep us posted on how you get on and I'll have a good rummage around for my follie dancing shoes tomorrow  

Stretch - sounds like life is a bit mad for you at the mo! Hope you're keeping well x

Momito - bloody hell, what a horrible thing to experience with that guy. Stuff like that is sooo scary. So glad it didn't come to anything. Jeez... 

Tiara - sounds like you are mega busy at the mo! Would absolutely have loved to meet up when you're in London but im at a friends wedding in the Cotswolds (32 weeks pregnant as a bridesmaid in a backless gown... Good god!)

Fraggles - lovely to hear from you. So glad your little one is doing well, he sounds adorable! 

Lady S - hows your belly button?! ;-)) So enjoyed seeing you and Pips the other night! Lots of fun 

Big hugs and hellos to Calgary, Simone, GG, PG, Sue and anyone else I've missed xx

Ps wedding video arrived today!! Watching it tomorrow as Mr Songbird is away tonight... Beyond excited!


----------



## Fraggles

Lady-S LOL yes bricking it is totally normal. I remember that feeling well. I was almost two weeks late and you know as odd as it feels slightly terrified that although my contractions had started because I was late they had booked me for an induction. I called the hosptial and told them contractions had started even though I was due to be induced that day and they said stay at home. However, the midwife in charge phoned me at home and said not on my watch get in here you are booked in so in I went. I can confidently say that if she hadn't been so assertive with me it is highly likely I would now be 22 months pregnant and cowering under the duvet cover.  xxx

But he was so worth it. And I still say to my mum I frequently think of those parents who are in the maternity ward currently waiting to welcome their little ones.

Oh did I mention I have made an appointment to see a consultant about potentially doing DE IVF for a sibling? 

xxx


----------



## Fraggles

Songbird I am so so excited for you and two more Xmas babies to welcome to the fold. I know Lady-S won't be reading this but all the best babies are born in December. December babies are a joy. xxx


----------



## Fraggles

Handy good luck with the follies. xxx


----------



## handy1

Hello ladies 

This is a me post. I had scan last Wednesday , 4 days after stimming and nothing has happened yet. I am having another scan today and I am so worried sick that there will be no response. I also started getting flash back of the start of this journey with all the negative things. 

Anyway, I am blessed with my daughter . Still the roller coaster is hard and emotional. 
I will try to update you and please pray for me that today the scan shows some action in my ovaries. 

Handy


----------



## Lady-S

Oh fraggles - 22 months pregnant still!!! Lol u made me laugh!!! I'm too excited to meet beanie that even though I'm scared I know it'll be worth it. Yoga and hypnobirthing wil help I'm sure.  Great news about de consult. U know where I'm lurking these days so plenty of support on that thread. Plus on here too!!!!

Handy - as a poor responders we forget we need a bit more time....you've only been stimming 4 days, when I produced my follies it took about a week to get going. Hang in there Hun. This is a hard journey at the best of times but with our dx it makes it all the more challenging. Have faith - u did it before so should be able to do it again. Ur clinic wouldn't take u on if they didn't think it was possible.  

Songbird - aaarrrrgggghhhh to an outie belly button!!!! Lol. 

Me and songbird were comparing belly buttons and I have a "thing" about outies.....mine is definately on the way out which is freaking me a bit!!! Lol. Weird what pregnancy does to our bodies!!!!!!

Lots of love to everyone

Xxx


----------



## handy1

Lady S 

You are a star. Thanks for your nice reassuring words. I live your outtie belly button it made me laugh. I would live to see you with your beautifull bump and wearing a short blouse or shirt with your belly button out. Lol 

Handy


----------



## Lady-S

Noooooooo!!!!! Lol. I do love my bump....but the clexane bruises are a constant reminder of our journey...hate seeing them  but who knows where I'd be if I didn't have them.....

Good luck today

Xxxx


----------



## handy1

Do not worry dear, these brusies will disappear. Thank you my lovely.


----------



## Momito

Handy lovely one...gonna to a megga energetic dance for you right now...                            

Hoping that those follies start doing their ´ting...

Lady S...loving the sounds of your outta belly button...but I too would be a bit freaked out!  You sound like you are getting very organised for everything, hynopbirthing n all that!


Songbird...hoped you enjoyed your wedding vid...


Fraggles...way to go gal!  C´´mon no 2!


Tiara...sorry to hear that you are still struggling with the nasty management...it never ceases to amaze me why people have to turn so nasty.  Mean spirited small people.  But am glad that some better things are on the horizon...things closer to your heart.  Will email you sweetie pie...

Gotta go chicas...love y´all!

Momito
xxxxxx


----------



## handy1

Hello all 

Thanks Momitto for your energetic follie dance. 

Songbird .... Hope you enjoyed the wedding video. I am sure you were the most beautiful bride. Cxx 

Ok girls ... Not much happening today both ovaries are very quite. They asked me to increase the menopur dose  to 450 and come again for scan on Tuesday . 

Handy


----------



## Wraakgodin

Sonia – to “brick it” is totally normal.  I was incredibly scared when I got near my due date, even though I was going to have a c-section.  I was due to go in on the Thursday, but on the Tuesday morning my DH phoned the hospital as I had terrible back ache and he just wanted some advice on what I could take.  They said to come in and they will check me over.  When I got there they said things were starting and they could do the c-section that day!  Eeeeek!  So I had Isabella 2 days earlier than planned, so I really didn´t have chance to really freak out in the last few days!  My belly button never popped out when I was pregnant, that was one “regret” I had!

Songbird80 – how was the video?  I had a video when I married my first husband, I have never seen it as I hate watching myself!

Fraggles – good luck with your appointment and your future treatment!  Sorry to hear about your friend. 

handy1 – I hope you get good news on Tuesday            

Tiara – good luck with your fight against management.  I used to love going to the theatre when I was in England.  I went to the one in Cambridge quite often and saw quite a few household names.  

Hi to Momito, Stretch and anyone I have forgotten!

Sue


----------



## Lady-S

Thinking about handy and scan for today.  They've upped ur dose which is positive...I was always on the highest dose.

Good luck Hun and hope ur smiling after!!!

Xxxx


----------



## handy1

Hi all

Lady S ... My daughter is not feeling well and we had to rush her at 2am in the morning to hospital. She did have a cold for few days and she started wheezing .  The paediatrician is not sure is it asthma or just viral infection triggered the wheeze. She was kept in hospital and wis on asthma inhalers at the moment. We were discharged a few hours ago. 
So I cancelled the scan as I couldn't go and leave the baby in hospital. I will go tomorrow morning for scan. 

So I am really not sure about this cycle. 

Handy


----------



## handy1

Sue thanks for the good wishes. Wish me luck for tomorrow


----------



## handy1

Momito keep on the follie dances till tomorrow


----------



## Lady-S

Handy - u have ur hands full!!!! Get well soon little one!!!!


----------



## Momito

Here´s some more dancing for you habibti...


           and a sprinkling of        for good measure!

Hope that your DD is better and that the docs now understand what the problem is.  You and your DH must both have been feeling very anxious.  Good luck for tomorrow´s scan...just stay cool honey and if this cycle is no good...then there is always next month.  Are you back at the Lister?

Lady-S...I´m bricking it most of the time and I´m not even preggars!  Your little pop out bb sounds so cute...my DH calls his his self-storage unit!  No popping out there!

Sue...no time for worry sounds good to me!!

Tiara...hope you are coping with the monsters outside the broom cupboard.  My mum had a nightmare about her old headmaster (a real tw*t) the other day and she´s been retired 2 years now!  
Hope you are all well...keeping everything crossed for you for tomorrow Handy...

Love to you all

Momito
xxxxxx


----------



## Wraakgodin

Handy – sending you huge hugs.  I hope your daughter feels better soon, poor little mite, and poor you!  I hope things go well at the scan tomorrow.  

                       

Sue


----------



## tiara

Ladies hope your well.


A quick one... Handy hope you Little One gets well soon and good luck tomorrow.... thinking of you hun




Sonia hope all is well and BP is ok will let ya know If and when I am free weekend of the 9th hun, and of course anyone who is around, I have a hotel in the strand I think, I need to check


Momito, hope ya well, i cant wait to come and buy off ya hun. In sunny Yorkshire!!!!


Mrs SBird, hope all is good,


Hi to Simone, Calgary, Fraggles, Sue, Pipster, mac....and anyone I ahve missed so so sorry.




AFM still hating and miserable at college, theatre work is wonderful and that is it no other goss...boring I know




Hugs and lots of love




Txxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Stretch

Handy - Aw hun sending you and your precious little girl a MASSIVE HUG   Good luck for tomorrow xx


Tiara - you could never be boring hun   


Love to you all.......been working in Manchester since Sunday and cream crackered


----------



## handy1

Hello all

No response today on scan after 12 days of stims. I think the cycle is cancelled now. 
I am waiting for discussion with the ivf nurse. 

Will do more persos later on. 

Handy


----------



## Wraakgodin

Oh Handy, so sorry to hear that you haven't responded.  Hope the nurse has some suggestions or can help in some way. 

How is your DD today? 

Sue


----------



## handy1

Hi sue 

My daughter is much better today. Thank you. Strange enough they asked me to continue for 2 more days and come for a scan . I think they are trying their best to see if I do respond late. 

Wait and see. Fingers crossed. 

Handy


----------



## Wraakgodin

I am glad she is feeling better.  

I will have fingers and everything else crossed for you over the next couple of days!  

                  

Sue


----------



## Lady-S

Handy: 🙏🙏🙏🙏🙏🙏🙏🙏🙏

Glad dd is doing ok

Xxxx


----------



## Wraakgodin

How are you doing, Sonia?  How is that blood pressure and that tummy button?!  

Sue


----------



## Lady-S

I'm good thanks sue.com (😉) BP seems to have stabilised but I was/am nervous about going back to work in case it goes over again. I've turned into a right worry wort...but I guess I have every right after5 years ttc!! Anyway, gp did sign me off another two weeks but said that she can't keep writing high BP on sick note as BP isn't high 

So....this sick note takes me to half term.  On the Monday and Tuesday after half term I have 28 wk growth scan, consultant and midwife appt. so a very thorough check lol. If all ok, which I'm sure it will be then ill go back to work. Boooooooo 👎👎👎👎 ill still have regular checks and if it goes up again bye bye work. Work are very accommodating, more so now I'm pregnant compared to ttc...it's amazing and actually so unfair as I really needed their support a couple of years ago!!! Anyway, if I feel my timetable is too intense I'm sure I can pull back a bit. Ill only have 6 weeks of work left anyway once I go back....the countdown begins!!

Thx for ur lovely post on the 1st de thread that I post on..lots of ladies with BFP have returned to the fold. I think we all get scared we'll offend or upset someone by being pregnant coz we've spent so long being upset ourselves. I think they found ur reassurances reassuring and it's good they've returned. Xxxxxx

Hope ur ok Hun and lo not too much of a handful. 

Big hugs and kisses

Xxxx


----------



## Momito

Handy...just checking in...am glad that the clinic is trying everything for you...but it must feel quite frustrating...hope you get some positive news in the coming days...
Glad too that DD is better. All very scary stuff.

Lady-S...infertility is an invisible problem for most people, I remember how your work was not at all supportive of you in your darkest hour. But am glad that they have shifted their attitude now, but it is so true that the world is quite indifferent and unkind to those of us going through what is a personal hell. I´m sorry to say that the experience has left me harder in order to be able to cope. Hope your BP stays down and glad that once you are back at work you only have 6 weeks to go...woho!

Tiara...it sounds like yin and yang...the dark side and the light...am glad that you have the theatre to keep you going. Sorry haven´t been in touch yet...just been up to my eyeballs trying to pull stock together form so many different sources. Having shipping trouble with Egypt...so bl00dy expensive, more sleepless nights.... 

Stretch...poor you feeling cream crackered...hope you can put your feet up soon and glad that everything is going well. How´s _your_ tummy button?!

Love to you all

Momito
xxxxxx


----------



## tiara

Handy sending you lots of hugs, I know the feeling, you desperately want to see something when they scan..


Ya never know it could still happen.




Momito, try and get some sleep hun, I am sure all the stock will sort it's self out. 


Lady S, Gosh only six weeks left at work when ya go back....It has flown by hasn't it. And I am sure all mums to be worry hun. But I guess when you have trodden our path you can worry. But ya ickle lord or lady will be fine!




Sue, should have told me when ya were in sunny Manchester I could have met ya...next time maybe?




Hugs to the gang


Txxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Stretch

Tiara - do you live in Manchester?


Momito - I am good cheers, don't have much of a bump yet so tummy button is firmly where it should be    My bump didn't sprout until about 26 weeks last time so I'm just looking like I've eaten far too many pies (which obviously I have too). I think when I give up riding it will all just totally go to pot   


Lady S - well done for getting another 2 weeks hun but if you can definitely go back after that as they can put you on maternity leave pay if you are off for a while close to your due date. I am not planning on going on maternity leave this time till 38 weeks   


Handy - Oh hun     Really glad to hear that your little girl has perked up   


Wraak - loving the gorg pics of your DD on **   


xx


----------



## Songbird80

Hi ladies

Handy - sorry to hear the cycle has been a bit of a struggle, so hard going for those scans all the time. Hope your little one is better?

Momito - cricky sounds hectic with all that shipping business. Hope the stress eases up soon for you.

Tiara - sounds like life is hectic but glad you're enjoying the theatre xx

Fraggles - how exciting to be thinking about a sibling! Let's hope these babes stay in till December )

Stretch - glad your pg is progressing along nicely! 38 weeks... Wowzer, I thought I was hardcore with my work commitment!

All ok this end... Starting to feel pretty big now but still feeling good! We had 28week growth scan on Monday and both little ones still growing nicely! Consultant touched on how I plan to have them.... Errrr by C-section??!! She went on to talk about how they would prefer I try 'naturally' (providing the position of the twins allows) which was further supported by my nct teacher this week... So I'm starting to think that could actually be a possibility now. SCARY! Nct classes have been great, they are specifically for twin mums and I've met some really lovely girls - mixture of ivf'ers and natural twins so a good blend of people. 3/4 more weeks of work and then I'm going to kick back big time!! Oh and moving house this weekend too... Not much going on really ;-))

Wedding vid was amazing - really captured the whole day and is exactly as I remember it ) Highlight for me was my amazingly beautiful and talented friend who sung Songbird (Eva Cassidy) for us during the ceremony in the church. My god, it was incredible on the day, and watching it back on the vid was equally incredible! I can see my face in the video and my sheer determination not to cry!!! 

Anyhoo, better go (currently sat in white removal van!) and get over to the new pad.

Much love xx


----------



## simone hart

Hi all, been trying to catch up on posts the last few days and so much has happened.
lady S - so glad that your bp is normalised and your wood walks etc sounds idyllic. As Momito said, make the most of it as life will be very different afterwards.... although carrying little one in a back pack through the woods may well be a good thing to do too!!!

Momito - sounds like you've been very busy with the rental and getting your shop sorted. I'm not sure if I'll be be able to see you in Dec but I can remember going to Fountains's Abbey for our first wedding anniversary when we stayed in Harrogate and loving it up there. I'll see how things are nearer the time.
Tiara  - Work is often very stressful. Your play sounds wonderful though and a chance for you to do what you enjoy.
Songbird  -Congratulations on your wedding!!!!! I hope the wedding video will help to capture an essence of that day for you. Really glad that your babies are growing well - and Sonia said you were blooming!!
Sue - Good luck on the new car purchase - I remember noticing ( as if for the first time) all the different cars on the road when I was looking to get a new car.
Fraggles  -Glad Boyo is settling into nursery so nicely.
Stretch - So glad all is going well for you.
Handy - Folly dancing like mad for you!!! You forget the IVF journey and how stressful it is.
Sorry I've not been on for ages. I had a lovely summer, despite the weather, as went on hol twice. However, I was just trying to get back on track really.
Several months ago, I had a surprise, natural BFP - a real shock as I have poor egg reserve and dh's swimmers aren't very good. I was petrified that I would have a miscarriage. I had a scan at  6 weeks and there was a heartbeat. However 2 weeks later, my worst fears were confirmed, and at  8 weeks I started bleeding and had a miscarriage.
I had a miscarriage 4 years ago ( when we were ignorant to the fact of our poor fertility) but it was much harder than  it was this time, as I was further along then and wasn't expecting to lose the baby. This time it wasn't so painful, in all senses. I know that I have my miracle daughter and nothing can take that away. However, I didn't have a period for a few months afterwards, which is unlike me, and had awful pms. I was really grotty and moody and kept expecting my period but it just didn't happen. I had a scan last week and I have a cyst on my ovary although I have had a period now despite the cyst. I'm waiting to get an appointment with the doctor as I may need some help with getting this cyst to dissolve away.
I am also feeling really broody again and angry with myself as I know that it probably won't happen again and want to protect myself from disappointments.
I read that Fraggles is thinking of de ivf to get a sibling for lo. I had made my mind up, not to adopt, in the end as dh is not keen but  some how, I don't want dd to be an only child.
I am sure I'll snap out of it but I know that you all understand these feelings more than anyone else. One of my good friends has just found out that she is expecting identical twins - I am really happy for her, but It brought it back to me, when I thought I'd got over it.
Must go, I have a huge pile of ironing to do, but been on here instead.

Love to all, x


----------



## Lady-S

Simone - I'm so so sorry for ur loss!!!! Biggest hugs to u.  Hope the cyst gets sorted soon. Xxx


----------



## Momito

Oh Simone...so very sorry that you have had the pain of experiencing joy mixed with hope and fear and then for it to go wrong.  I think we carry our scars around with us unfortunately and I think each disappointment and loss seems to create more hardened scar tissue.  We think we are ok and can cope and then all those old feelings come flooding back.  Hope you and DH are both recovering, in all senses.     
On the cyst front, sometimes a spell on the pill sorts it out.  I had one earlier in the year and a month of taking the pill got rid of it.  It might be your hormones are a bit out of synch after your miscarriage.  Take care of yourself...

Handy...hope you are ok habibti?

Love to everyone

Momito
xxxxxx


----------



## Lady-S

Handy - how goes the latest scan And ur dd? Hope she is well too!!!! 

Xxxx


----------



## tiara

Simone, Wow what a roller coaster you have been on, you must lick your wounds and take time to recover. Hun it is so bl**dy unfair, i am sending you millions of hugs.   You are brave, and you need to look after yourself my sweet.


Lots of love


Hugs to the gang


txxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## simone hart

Thanks for your kind words   I'm feeling much better and have started doing some regular exercise( which is really tiring at the mo   but sure I'll start to feel fitter soon.
Tiara  -Is it your half term this week?  If it is, I hope you have a good week off.They've staggered them now haven't they? I'm on half term this week but I take my daughter swimming 20 minutes away and their half term was last week. 
Momito - Thanks for your advice. I went to the doctor's last week and she said my cyst was 2cm so it'll probably go byitself so I've got to have another scan in 6 weeks. She doesn't think it would have delayed my periods and as you said, I was all over the place hormonally! Hope things are ok with you and sorting out your shop. What's the weather like this autumn?
Sonia - Hope you're feeling much better and enjoying your bump?
Handy - Hope your daughter is feeling much better now and that you're less worried about things? What did you decide to do about your stimming this month? I hope it wasn't too upsetting for you? We forget how stressful this cycling and stimulating is... but we've both got our precvious daughters so we've been very lucky. My daughter is teething at the moment but she doesn't really moan, just points to her teeth every now and again and sucks her finger...
Hello to everyone  
Simone


----------



## Momito

Oh Simone...I love to imagine your dd sucking her finger and being so stoic.  Hope the teething will all be over soon. 

Weather is rubbish...we are getting the end of Hurricaine Sandy...really can´t complain after what others have suffered but it is a very odd, and non too comfortable warmish but humid, very dank and wet 20º.  Have managed to find my long cashmere socks and boots are now the order of the day...
Hope you are all well.  Simone...glad you are feeling better and hope that your cyst disappears of its own accord.  Mine produced loads of oestregen and so my cycle just went on and on, but it was after tx and so, like you, probably hormonally all over the place.

Handy...hope you are ok hun.

Tiara...enjoy half term.


Lots of love to you all

Momito
xxxxxxxx


----------



## Fraggles

Simone Big hugs sorry for your loss.

Yes you are right I am thinking about deivf. Have an appointment on 29th Nov. I want S to have a sibling. It took time to accept and consider as was concerned how a child from deivf might feel when S is OE however for me there are so many families made up of biological children and then adopted children that it is a little similar to that. I also realise the precious gift when someone donates their eggs. Would you consider de?

Songbird I am so so excited for you and a little emotional too thinking that this time last year it was me. You really are going to get the most fabulous Xmas present and what a wonderful Xmas. 

xxx


----------



## Lady-S

Hello ladies,

Hope u are all keeping well!!! 

Momito - sorry to hear u had terrible weather. Can't believe sandy reached as far as u!!!! These hurricanes are awful!!! I remember on our honeymoon in Mexico we got evacuated coz of a hurricane. It was a scary night stuck in our hotel room hearing the wind. 

Fraggles - how exciting to plan another sibling.  U've obviously given it alot of thought and I wish u success. Where are u going?

Handy - sending big hugs to u Hun

Tiara - hope work is being kind to u. Xxxxxx

Simone - how are u Hun?

Stretch - has belly popped now? Lol xxxxx

Sue.com - as always biggest love!!!

Afm: had my scan last Monday and consultant said it doesn't get more perfect than that...growth was excellent and baby and me are doing really well.

So...after such positive news I returned to work on weds. What a shock to the system. By Friday afternoon I was dead on my feet!!! And Friday night I was sooo uncomfortble. Every joint ached so going to the loo in the night was a mission and a half, had to hold on to the wall and bed and hobble!!!! It's normal for me to be a bit stiff at night, but nothing like this. 

It always eases as I move so in morning when I got up I was fine, but at the time it was very uncomfortable!!! My deputy has now added to my timetable so tomorrow I'm gonna have to talk it through as part of my risk assessment as I can't be feeling like Friday every day!!!!! I see a GP Monday night so I'll talk through with her too. 

It's sooooo frustrating and I feel like such a wimp that my body is working so hard on this pregnancy, but I'd rather be pregnant than not and baby comes first. If I can't cope with work and end up in such discomfort then bye bye work. This baby is far too precious!!!! And I want to enjoy being pregnant, not resent it. 

Ill let u know how I get on, in the meantime it's that word that everyone tells a pregnant lady to do..."REST" lol


Lots of love to all u lovely ladies

Xxxx


----------



## tiara

Girls I was in london but had no time, to myself, however today my boss took me for lunch to Gourmet Pizza.. I was in a dream thinking back to when we all met, I was quite emotional for mo!!! SO glad I met you all and that everyone's journey is good!


Tx


Lady S hope ya feel better soon


----------



## Stretch

Tiara - lovely to hear from you hun, how are you and DH doing now.....are things getting better xx


Lady s - Glad that you had a great scan hun ( i always dread them and love them at the same time). I am ok thanks hun, belly has popped a bit but still able to get on my horse for now so had a lovely canter across the countryside today   


Fraggs - well done on your decision hun, in my mind a family is not made made of genetics, it's made of love and fun   


Momito - Do you need me to send you some thermals hun? How's the shop doing.....do you close in low season?


xx


----------



## Lady-S

Stretch - omg!!! Ur still riding How lovely!! I'm sooooo jealous!!! I do miss my hacks and lessons, but I know the reason I can't ride is a good one!!! Hopefully ill get money for my next birthday after baby is born so I can aim towards shifting the baby weight and getting a few lessons in. Either that or ill use baby's christening money!! Lol. 

Tiara - so close and yet so far!! Sorry the opportunity to meet didn't arise, but we will meet again...don't know where....don't know when...la la la la la 

Fraggles - ur appt is soon coming up - hownu feeling about embarking again? Where are u having appt?

Songbird - thinking of u Hun and hope ur keeping those babies snuggled inside!!!

Afm : I've returned to work and I promise I'm taking it easy. BP is remaining low which is reassuring for me!! Everyone is so lovely to me, and getting lots of kind offers of stairgates, clothes, toys etc. the children are gorgous too and coz I'm out of class I'm supporting teachers with delivering lessons, providing model lessons and cover if needed. When the kids hear that I'm working with them they all cheer and go "YES!!" Sooo cute!!! I think they forget how strict I am!!! Lol. I'm a mega moo cow of a teacher!! Lol. 

Lots of love to u all

Xxxx


----------



## simone hart

Sonia - So glad everything is going well for you. Children can be great can't they and make you feel great!!!
Stretch  - That's great that you can still ride. I hear that people say that if your body is used to various forms of exercise , then you can continue with it. Just be careful though, no falling off!!!
Tiara - It is hard to catch up with people when you are only around for a short time.
Fraggles I hope that all goes well with your appointment at the end of this month. I can understand your fears and it is good to consider all angles but the baby will be yours and you may have heard of epigenics ( Miranda told me about this a few years ago - and it's about  how your biology can switch certain genes on and off as your baby develops inside you, so there is a great influence from you too.) I don't really know much about it but I'm sure you can google it or find out more from other people here or on other sites. It's fascinating stuff!!!
I have considered de but I was erring more on adoption really. However, I don't think dh wants to pursue things further. I think that even though he loves dd completely, he has found it quite hard work really and he's happy just to have the one. I don't feel quite the same however, especially after the surprise pregnancy. I think I will have to bide my time as dd gets a little older and hopefully we may be able to consider other options. I'm not sure whether he would consider any such Icsi de tx again. I always get money issues my way!!! I am starting some supply work, I think, either this term or next on top of my tutoring, in a lovely school, so hopefully we won't be feeling so concerned by money issues then. Just have to wait and see. I will be interested to follow your experiences and wishing you all the best.  
Momito , hello there!!! Hope your plans are going well for coming over to England. Hope you're well and that the bad weather isn't getting you down. I can't remember when you were going to start tx again. Hope it all goes well for you..
Songbird - hope everything is going well for you as well? Not long to go now. How long do you think you will last for?
My friend's expecting twins and she is having to go to the hospital every few weeks to have them weighed. She said it is very different from her experience with baby number one. She's expecting identical twins and it was a bit of a shock for her. I told her that she was lucky but she doesn't see it like that. I think she'll be wanting lots of help when they're born so I'll be happy to help out. Does anyone know the reason why people have identical twins? She was asked if it ran in the family which, as far as she is aware, it doesn't. She is quite tall and 38 and she read that taller people are more likely to have identical twins. Does it increase with age, or is that non identical twins when your body is pumping out more fsh so releases more eggs? I just find it all quite fascinating really. I'm probably a little envious but won't allow myself to in the same way. I wouldn't have wanted my friends to go through what I did a few years ago.
Right, enough waffling. Need to get my dd up ( believe it or not, she is still asleep which is why I'm on here)

x


----------



## Groovinggirl

Hello ladies, sorry I've been awol a long time. Pregnancy, taking care of a toddler and running a business took its toll on me. I'm glad to announce that our beautiful daughter was born on the 10th og this month at 9am after about 24 hours of labour! Phew! I wanted a VBAC( vaginal birth after caeserean) and thankfully I got it. Thank God for epidural lol. Still adjusting to life as a mum of two kids. Hope everyone is doing well. Will try to catch up soon x


----------



## Wraakgodin

Congratulations on the birth of your daughter, Groovinggirl!!!!!!!  

Sue


----------



## Stretch

Grooving - a little girl.....how lovely, congratulations hun (see you in 18 years time when you get some spare time   )


Simone - Great to hear from you hun, give it time as your DH might change his mind, i know mine finds it much easier now Jacob is a bit older   


Hey Wraak


----------



## Groovinggirl

Haha Stretch, you reckon it will take that long to have free time? Lol. Thanks for the kind thoughts ladies. It's hard to catch up as I'm posting on my phone. I dont even know where my laptop is.


----------



## Lady-S

GGirl!!!! Wow!!!! Well done you! So many congratulations!!!! Xxxxxxx


----------



## Songbird80

Congrats on your baby girl GG! Gorgeous news 

Simmone - I'm not sure about the identical twins thing.. All I know is that older women are more likely to have twins as the ovaries start chucking out more eggs! (my north ovaries chucked all my eggs out a long time ago!)

Lady S - school sounds fun! Take it easy (says she, who hasn't stopped for 8 months!)

All ok this end... I'm 34 weeks on Thursday and feel LARGE. Been feeling fine but now getting quite bad back ache... Ouch. I also finish work and complete on house sale on thurs so it's all go! Definately ready to stop now... Fancy a few weeks (pls god let md keep them in till 36 weeks) to just get mentally prepared!
Pretty much have all the stuff now but still need a few bits - oh and a new car! 
Still can't quite believe this is happening?! 

Xx


----------



## tiara

GG so pleased for you.


Hugs tot he gang


Txxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## simone hart

Grooving girl - that's wonderful news, congratulations to you!!!   Welcome to the world of newborns again!! Hope ds is excited by and starting to adjust to having a little sister. I hope you were pleased by the different birth and the epidural made it more bearable( so glad I had one!!!)
Songbird - You are doing well - hope you're not doing too much though. Back pain is a nuisance though, hope you can do something to relieve it. It's not always easy to take much when you're pregnant. I borrowed my mum's shiatsu back massager when I was in labour and having bad back pain and husband's knuckles massaging also helped. I suppose it's hard with a house move. So much for you to be thinking and doing. Take care and the next few weeks will be eventful in many ways.  
No news my end - all well,
Hugs to all,
Stretch  - Hope you're feeling ok as well?


----------



## Momito

Hello darling girlies

Groovy...congrats on the birth of your daughter!  Two perfect peas in a pod now!  Glad that everything has gone well and hope that you won't be feeling too tired out with a new born and a hyper energetic toddler!  Have you chosen a name...can you share it with us?!


Songbird...it sounds like all go at your end and even harder now that you are getting to the really big bit.  Hope that everything goes as smoothly as possible so that you can start getting your nest ready!


Lady-S...poor you feeling so shattered...but how lovely that you are getting so much support.  I'm sure that those kiddies you teach absolutely adore you!


Simone...as Stretch says...maybe DH will feel differently when DD is a little bit older and things feel less tiring.  At least you know there are options out there should you want to revisit them.  Good luck with the teaching plans.  It will certainly help having a bit more moolah coming in.

Tara...hope all is well...aaagghhh...our "place" in London.  How is life...how is work?

Stretch...you sound very brave to me to get on a horse but then I can't really ride at all.  It must be fun that your belly is beginning to protude...how's the belly button?!  In or out?

Fraggles...good luck with your meeting on the 29th.
All well chez nous...we did our first Xmas Fair at Ascot which went well.  Needless to say that we were both shattered by the end of it and have caught all the snivvels of the people around us.  But it was good fun to be surrounded by other small business owners and for the place to be chocca-block with people looking for things to buy!  Hurrah!

Next one is at Ripley Castle...Tiara and Simone...will get tickets sent out to you, just awaiting a link.  If anyone else is in the North Yorkshire area on the 7th, 8th and 9th of Dec then just let me know and I'll organise tickets out to you.  It is no problem at all if you can't make it...but the organisers say that the Ripley event is really lovely and Christmassy!  We won't have such a good location and a miniscule stand which we are doing our heads in trying to work out how on earth we will fit all our stuff in.  We have brought FAR TOO MUCH with us and it has been a huge learning curve but we hope and plan to do more next year.
So much to do and so many people to see whilst we're over...yesterday caught up with friends who we haven't seen for 6 years...6 years!!!!!  since then they have got married...had a little girl...just such a lovely little thing with beautiful dimples and soooo easy to be with...

Sorry been a bit awol...we haven't really stopped.

Keep the news pouring in gals...

Momito
xxxxxx


----------



## Songbird80

Just a quick one...

Momito - the fair you did in Ascot, it wasn't called Nicky Stalls was it?! 
My mum lives in Ascot and teaches at a school that run an annual
Xmas fete which took place on Saturday.

Xx


----------



## simone hart

Songbird  -think it's called Andaluchic, their stall x

Lovely cold but sunny today x


----------



## handy1

Hello ladies
Sorry for being away last few weeks. I was just devastated by the outcome of my cycle and couldn't face talking about it . 

Lady S ... How are you and the little beanie? Hope work is ok and you are taking it a bit easier now. 

Momitto ... I missed your Christmas fair stand and would have loved to see you and your DH. I am going away on Sunday for 2weeks. 

Simone ... How are you and family ? Hope Esmay is better from teething. 

Fraggeles, Stretch , Sue, songbird, pipster and groovy .... A big hello

AFM... I decided no more treatments as it is really hard and emotional. I will be going to see the family in Africa for two weeks and have a break from everything. My daughter will have the chance to meet family members. 

Love to you all 

Handy


----------



## simone hart

Handy - Ah, I do feel for you, it is devastating when you don't have the outcome you'd like. It is such a stressful and difficult process to go through. Hugs to you    I hope that you have a lovely holiday in Africa seeing family. I am sure they will spoil your little one!!!
I'm busily trying to get sorted for Christmas - it seems to have sneaked upon us this year.
  Merry Christmas to you all and let's hope for lots of exciting and happy news to follow shortly!!!
Love Simone


----------



## Lady-S

Hello lovely ladies,

Hope u are all keeping well.  

Handy - hope u had a lovely trip to Africa. I am gutted for u tx didn't work out!!! Such a painful roller coaster!!! But I'm proud of u for having a go. If u don't try u'll never know and always wonder "what if..."

Simone - you were preparing for Xmas in ur last post dated 5th of December....very organised!!!! I can't believe it's only a week away!!!! I hope ur all organised and ur LO is now of the age to enjoy Xmas!!! Such a special time!!!!!

Tiara - do u break up this Thursday? Will u be taking a break over Xmas

Momito - hope the trips to England were successful and u get the chance to rest over crimbo. Xxxx

Fraggles - how are u doing Hun? Did u make a decision in tx?

GG - hope ur enjoying being a mum!!! Big hugs for baby's first Xmas. 

Songbird - look forward to hearing an announcement from u xxxxxxxxx

Pips - big hugs to u lovely lady. Maybe we can hook up January before baby comes......

Afm: it's so bizarre, amazing and incredible to see my body at the moment!!! Me....but with a bump!!!! I sometimes forget then I wonder why I'm out of breath and can't walk very fast, I look down and remember!!! Lol. 

Had 34 week scan last week and beanie is doing well....bit smaller than average but growing steadily so no concerns. My BP had a spike so I ended up on maternal and foetal assessment. Eventually it came back down again but I took it as a warning and my body's way of saying s l o w down.  I start maternity on Thursday but decided not to go back to work after scan and GP signed me off. Very strange feeling as I've not said goodbye to anyone...but it avoids me getting overly emotional. 

There have been LOADS of maternities over the past few years at my work and I've found it quite hard at times. On the last day a bouquet of flowers is presented and I always felt a pang of jealousy "why isn't it me?" " will it ever be my turn?"  I guess we've all been there......but now it IS my turn and I can't be there. But probably best as like I said, stops me getting emotional. 

We have a busy week in the run up to Xmas with antenatal classes, learning loads but its very very surreal. Never imagined the reality and practicality of being pregnant throughout my tx. All I focused on was getting BFP...now we're preparing for a real life baby.....eeeeek!!!! 

Anyway....enough about me.  It's very quiet on here so I'm hoping ur all ok.

Lots of love to stretch, sue, cal and anyone I've missed.

Xxxxx


----------



## Wraakgodin

eeeeek!  34 weeks already  Blimey!  That has gone quickly, but I suppose it doesn´t feel like that from your perspective!  

Sue


----------



## Lady-S

Sue....I've been pregnant all year!!! That's what it feels like as we started the process in February and cycled back to back. I must admit though, the last few weeks since turning 30wks have flown past. I think I've relaxed into it. The first 12 weeks are just waiting waiting waiting.  Then ur in limbo land until 20 wk scan, less symptoms, no movement.  20-30wks is a nice time as u feel baby move and start looking pregnant....but 30 weeks is....OMG!!!!!!! We're nearly there!!!! Lol

Hope ur keeping well Hun

Xxxxxx


----------



## Wraakgodin

Oh yes, that sums up my pregnancy as well!!   

Things ok here, just making paper snowflakes with Isabella, although it is more like me making the snowflakes and her watching Blues Clues!  Got no idea what to get her for Christmas, we have had her birthday and Sinterklaas in the last month, so she has had too many presents already!  Still not feeling Christmassy, I think all those years of not celebrating has taken its toll and although this is Isabella's 3 Christmas, I still haven´t got that spirit back. 

Sue


----------



## Groovinggirl

Hello ladies. Just a quick hi from me as it's mega busy here. Ds is with my neighbour so I can quickly tend to his sister. He's at that curious stage where he wants to touch and play with everything. He loves his sister and all he wants to do is kiss her or play with her body parts...have to get him off her lots of time. She has a cold so it's beenhard work since yesterday. Otherwise, she's a great baby and sleeps well.
Momito, will send you a message with her name when I do get the chance.

Take care everyone. She's fretting.


----------



## Lady-S

sue - sounds like you need a generous sprinkling of glitter!!!! At school we call this time of year "glitter season" and even if we dont use it for a day we get covered just walking down the corridor!! Adding glitter to snowflakes is messy but extra exciting!!!

GG - Can i know the name too of DD??

xxxx


----------



## Momito

...just want to wish you all Merry Christmas and Happy New Year.

Momito
xxxxxx


----------



## tiara

Girls


Have a great Christmas and New Year!!!!




Hugs and Love 


Txxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Fraggles

Hi

Handy big hugs it is so emotional. Enjoy your break xxx

Lady S I am so so so excited for you. Savour your maternity leave. How fantastic it is now your turn.

AFM have taken a little time out from FF. I went to a conference a few weeks back and listened to a lady talk whose birth story was similar to mine but we had very different outcomes. It brought to the forefront of my memory things I had forgotten about during my care and extreme guilt as I had complications which meant that I couldn't feed or care for son in the first week of his life as I had various drips and complications even though he was in a cot beside me. I also felt guilt that whilst i am very very lucky I took my son home and I came home as due to my complications it was a life threatening condition (but so rare they no longer teach it on midwivery courses) I felt guilt after doing all this my son might not have a parent, I felt bad the other lady didn't take her son home and just had photos. It sort of reminded me of everything and I thought I had gotten over it but hadn't but think I am starting to now. I think I am now processing it.

And Lady S no final decision yet but do want a sibling. Mum asked why I was so reluctant to get rid of things and whether I wanted another child and I told her I did so now she knows. 

xxx


----------



## Wraakgodin




----------



## Songbird80

Hi Everyone!

Just a very quick message to wish each and everyone of you a very Happy Christmas.... And.....

To let you know that our babies were born on Dec 20th. Savanna at 12.49 and Félix at 13.00 weighing 6lb1 and 5lb13. We came home yesterday just in time for Christmas! Feel utterly blessed and grateful each and every time I look at them.

Much love to you all xx


----------



## Wraakgodin

Oh Songbird, what fantastic news!!!  Huge congratulations on the birth of Savanna and Félix!  What an amazing Christmas present that is!!!

Getting excited, Christmas Day here! 

Sue


----------



## Lady-S

What a perfect post to wake up to on Xmas morning!!! I'm so happy for mr and mrs songbird on the safe arrival of ur beautiful babies!!!!! Look forward to meeting u all in the new year.....ish.....depends on when beanie decides to join the party!!! Lol

Lovely gourmet ladies, I want to wish u all a very merry Xmas. I couldn't have done this year without ur support so I am eternally grateful. 

Whatever u are doing and wherever u may be, have a good one!!!!

Lots of love

Sonia
Xxxxxx


----------



## Wraakgodin

Happy Christmas Sonia!!!  This time next year you will have a 11 month old crawling/walking about creating havoc, so enjoy this last Christmas of relaxing!!!   

Sue


----------



## Lady-S

Sue - I intend to!!!!! Merry Xmas to u Hun xxxx


----------



## tiara

Fantastic news SBird........ congratulations ...




Hugs 


Txxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## GIAToo

Congratulations Songbird. lovely news x

Happy Christmas to everyone else. Hope 2013 is the year all your dreams come true.
Love me and S 
xxx


----------



## Fraggles

Congratulations Songbird. Call me biaised but the 20th December is when the cleverest most handsome babies are born to the most wonderful parents. ;-) I should know as my bundle of joy arrived on the 20th December last year. xxx


----------



## Stretch

Congratulations Songbird.....so pleased and excited for you and what beautiful names   


Big HAPPY CHRISTMAS to you all......and great to see you  on here Gia


----------



## handy1

Congratulations  Songbird xxxxxx 

Happy Christmas for everyone. Xxx


----------



## Lady-S

Hello ladies,

Just a quick flyby to check in and say happy new year!!! It's very quiet on here...hope ur all ok.

No news my end, 2 and a half weeks until due date....but I'm keeping a very open mind!!! Especially as head not engaged yet. 

Fraggles - only natural to take a break from FF...it takes over ur whole life and we all need some respite from it. U know we're here for u!!

Gia - lovely to see u posting in here!!! Hope ur doing ok!!! Love hearing ur news on **!!

Stretch - wow, ur ticker sure is moving swiftly along now!! How are u feeling?

Songbird - lots of love to u and team GB

Today is officially first day of maternity leave and the list of jobs seems never ending, plus bed is super comfy this morning and cat is extra cuddly!!! Lol

Lots of love to everyone

Xxxx


----------



## Wraakgodin

I have too many FF ladies that I keep an eye on that are ready to pop, Sonia!  I saw that you had posted and my first thought was “BABY COMING! eeeeek!”     I had a list of jobs that I needed to do on maternity leave, needless to say not all of them got done!!!   That is the trouble with maternity leave in the winter, the bed and duvet are too tempting!!!  

Sue


----------



## Lady-S

Sorry to excite u sue!!! Lol. My friend said the same when I sent her a random text about celeb big brother.  She saw my name pop up on her phone and she thought I'd had it!!! I can have a lot of fun with this over the next few weeks!!! Lol or maybe I'll go into "radio silence" ...keep everyone guessing!!

Xxxx


----------



## Stretch

Hey Sonia.......OMG not long now hun (am soooo excited for you). All ok here thank you, had to finally admit defeat and give up the riding but am still mucking out    Not feeling too bad apart from the complete lack of sleep but hey ho lets face it that isn't going to be restored any time soon   


Wraak - how are you doing sweetie?


----------



## Wraakgodin

*Sue doesnt like Sonia's radio silence!*

Stretch, apart from dire money worries everything is ok here.  We have an appointment with a school next week, it is hard to believe she will be going there in 10 months!  How are you doing?  Sleep any better? 

Sue


----------



## Lady-S

Sue - lol

I know how much you love a good link.....

http://haveyouhadthatbabyyet.com/

Don't worry....I will update gourmet girls!!! I post regularly on bfp due date jan/feb and one of my buddies has promised to update on there if I can't get to it...but I have a trusty iPhone so no doubt u will be kept informed.

I'm taking my due date with a very hefty pinch of salt these days....loving being pregnant and actually don't want it to end!!!!! Beanie can stay snuggled another few weeks in my opinion!!!! Lol

Stretch - shame about the riding....but u do need to be sensible!!!! Not long and you'll be back in the saddle!!! Sorry ur not sleeping. I invested in a dream genii...doesn't work for me but lots of people swear by them.

Hope all the other lovely ladies out there are ok: tiara, Simone, handy, pips, Calgary, songbird, fraggles, gia, Momito.

Momito - new year, fresh start...have u any plans to return to lovely penny in serum?

I'm hoping snow permitting to visit lovely songbird and her babies today.....I will update u all on how everyone is doing. Just hope the snow holds off....

Much love to u all

Xxxx

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that fertilityfriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## Wraakgodin

Oh, love it Sonia!!!  

I was totally the opposite, I had bad water retention and was struggling with walking and suchlike, and I was just too impatient – I wanted to meet her ASAP!  

Have a lovely time with Songbird, give everyone a hug from me!  

Sue


----------



## Lady-S

I will sue...good to see ur living up to ur sue.com name by splodging red on my post!!! Tee hee!!!!

Water retention not too bad....bump not too big....worst aches and pains are my joints on my fingers!!! So far so good!!!!! My only issue is BP hovering top end normal bottom end of high, but bloods and urine are clear so midwives and Doctors not concerned. I'm even sleeping "ok"!!!!! Yes I get up a few hundred times a night but I zonk straight back to sleep after!!!

Then again, I'm trying to keep active,walking every day, not sitting for too long, listening to my body.  I go yoga twice a week and accupuncture....it all helps I think!!!  Plus I stopped work at 34 weeks so before I got too tired. 

I can honestly say I love being pregnant.  When/if I get to 40 weeks or 41 weeks it might be a different story, but the end will be soooo close.  I am impatient too and can't wait to meet Beanie (boy?? Girl) but at the same time I've worked so hard to get pregnant I'm appreciating every final day!!!! However, I do think I've had an easy ride...if u suffer with water retention, size issues, spd, and various other aches, pains and nausea I can see that the final weeks are torture!!!!!!!!  

For me the early days were worse....clexane bruises, prontogest gave me an achy bottom, plus the worry and fears pre 12 weeks which for me carried on past 20'weeks. This is a breeze in comparison to that horrid horrid time!!!!! 

Anyway, time to see GP and then lovely songbird!!! Yay!!!!  

Hope ive not offended anyone with blatant pregnant talk.......sorry if I have, not intentional!!!!! Xxxxxxx


----------



## Momito

Sorry been awol girls...just needed time out.

First...Happy New Year to you all!   

Songbird...huge congrats on the birth of your beautiful twins...hope you are all doing well.

Lady S - cor blimey...not long to go now!  Glad that you are enjoying it so much!

Stretch...hope all is going well in your world too.

Groovy...thanks for getting in touch...head just been elsewhere...hope you are all well and that you are coping with a toddler and new born!

All well here...Xmas Fairs took it out of us and have slowly been getting back into a routine at this end.  Lots going on and so am juggling.

Love to you all

Momito
xxxxxxxx


----------



## Lady-S

Morning ladies....and no....nothing, nada, zilch!!!! Lol

Naughty baby has decided to flip so although head is down, body is currently back to back!!! Hands and knees for me!!! Oh joy!!! 

Saw songbird on Monday and she looks amazing and is doing an incredible job looking after her gorgous babies!! I had loads of cuddles with felix!! Almost took him home with me!!! Nanna was visiting too so she had savannah for lots of cuddles. They are truly gorgous and songbird is doing marvellously!!!!

Momito - it's only natural to take a break, it all gets so much sometimes!!! But please know I'm always here for you, whether its on this thread or via pm.  Whatever support u need I'm here!!! God knows u've been there enough for me the past few years!!!!!! Biggest hugs!!!

Lots of love to everyone

Xxxx


----------



## Wraakgodin

Blimey Sonia, you got me anxious when I saw that you had posted!!!  Just noticed it is single figures now!!  Hopefully he/she does another turn to where he/she should be!  (my money is on a girl!)

It it great to hear that Songbird is doing so well.  

Sue


----------



## Lady-S

Sue - shall I commence radio silence then? Only post when I'm announcing?? Lol. Or should I post daily to update u? But then you would worry if I went quiet.... Xxxxxx


----------



## Lady-S

Just for sue.....nothing happening!!!! Lol. One week "officially"....heavy snow forecast tomorrow so I guess if its gonna happen it'll be then!!! Lol

Did have a scare yesterday though as didn't feel any movement in morning which was very unusual. Gave me a panic but the hospital were brilliant and told me come straight in for monitoring. Lovely heartbeat heard straight away and within 15 mins Beanie was lurching all over the place. Back to normal today with wriggles as I'm chilling in bed. 

Love

Sonia
Xxxxx


----------



## Wraakgodin

You can't win!  I will worry if you don´t post, and jump to conclusions and get excited when you do!!!  

Naughty bump for worrying mummy!  I am glad everything is ok.  

*Doing a "one week to go" dance*  

Sue 


urm..... did you say something about it happening tomorrow....


----------



## Lady-S

It would be Sod's law happening tomorrow as snow forecast for London. Beanie's job is not to make our lives easy you know and hospital is in London, so an hour by taxi....but snow is also forecast for Saturday....lol

Seriously, head is 3/5 so only 2/5 in pelvis....it's not happening imminently sue!!! Lol

Xxxxx


----------



## Lady-S

Nothing.....lol xxxxxx


----------



## Wraakgodin




----------



## Lady-S

Very funny sue!!! Pmsl - a true test of my pelvic floors!!!! 

I don't think I can sustain a daily post.....so normal service will resume. Lol


And no...nothing happening. My maternity adviser (hairdresser lol) reckons 2 weeks as bump so high still. I can eat...but breathing has become a bit more conscious if that makes sense.  

I do love the snow but I'm on house arrest while its icy. Not good...hate being cooped up....but I'm such a weeble it's for the best. 

Hope everyone ok....sure is quiet on here.......

Xxxxxxxx


----------



## Stretch

Lady S - glad you can still eat sweetie otherwise you really would need that bubs out lol! Keep wrapped up and enjoy watching the white stuff from the warmth hun    Yesterday I took J sledging at 7.30am, walked into town to the dentist with J and then had to muck out the horses and feed a load of wild cattle (gotta love being a farmers wife   ) My dog has reverted to a puppy and just keeps charging through the snow like a plough bless her x


----------



## GIAToo

Stretch - I'm tired just thinking about all that! My dog is 16.tomorrow.and still acts like a pup. Will let you know.once I've moved house x

LadyS - lovely to chat to you yesterday. Have you posted pics of  your nursery on **?

I'm nervously waiting for my parents to drive S back to me today, but enjoyed a lovely lie in this morning. Although S doesn't wake up until 8am most mornings!!!
GIA Tooxx


----------



## Pipster1978

Hello me lovelies,

Sorry to have been AWOL. I've needed time out but I have been stalking you all and do think of you all a lot.

Totally agree with LadyS- Songbird's twinnies are so gorgeous and she's just the loveliest mum. So calm and composed. . . and flipping glamorous. I have to say, 18 months on, I still look like a bag of spanners most of the time but there you go!

Speaking of LadyS, is the baby here yet? Is it, is it, is it? Is it born yet?! Well, is it?! Too funny - your ** post the other day along lines of:
"No. The baby isn't here yet. If it was you'd have heard. Now leave me alone!" (Or words to that effect!)

Gia- also been stalking you on ** and saw that S had been on his own wee mini break! I hope he had a lovely time and that you had some rest too.

Gosh. So much has been happening for everyone on here. Isn't it amazing how long this thread has been going? I remember when Gia set it up. I'd just been at The Lister for an appointment or some such and was having a sneak on my phone before going back to work. Must've been 2 and a half years ago at least! And the then the initial thread that lovelu Tiara set up. Is that still going

I've been a bit up and down in the past 6 months or so, if I'm honest. I think everything to do with diagnosis, the pregnancy, J's health blips when she was born, DH being out of work, me returning to work etc etc just hit me. My confidence plummeted and I started to really struggle to cope. Not with being a mum but just that everything that I wanted to feel 'in control' of felt very chaotic and I realised I had become a bit frightened and negative which isn't usually like me at all. But I suppose after so many knocks, it's normal to feel a bit rattled. 

Anyway, I suppose I haven't been posting on here lately because I've been feeling a bit overwhelmed and finding getting headspace for anything other that the bare essentials difficult.  I couldn't articulate my feelings and I also couldn't even explain to myself how I could feel like this even though the one thing I'd always wanted, I had. J's been almost a separate 'thing' though. That little shining star that we'd always dreamed of (Oh vom- that's so corny sounding!) 

Anyway. I forked out a small fortune for some coaching. I've had 3 sessions (one to go). First two were amazing, or so I thought, but I still wasn't being honest with even myself. The third session was grisly and there were lots of tears but I think I had a breakthrough. I kind of disliked the coach for a while after  as in the session I had realised some uncomfortable truths. So I've now had a few months to let things take seed and I think it's working. Changing the way you think (and perhaps have always thought) is really hard work.

One thing I've realised is that sometimes you need to leave things be and just see what happens and realise that you don't need to have control of everything. So I've been trying to go with the flow a bit and not meddle so much. And I think it works.

Anyway, a career change is afoot- watch this space and, although DH is out of work again, things are okay. You just have to work with what you've got, I suppose.

Guys- I've got to go. Going to pop out for a quick play in the snow. But I love you all dearly. And I won't ever forget the warmth, support and encouragement I've had on here over the years. I'll be back soon as I've missed 'chatting'.

Much love,
Pipster xxx


----------



## GIAToo

Pipster      I have been struggling with PND too although nothing to do with S.  No doubt that all the things you went through had a delayed effect.  So glad the life coach is helping you to get things straight in your head, despite it being difficult.  I haven't been posting much on FF at all really, but when the new year came in I decided I should do more to help those going through what I've been through.  Take care
GIA Too xx


----------



## Songbird80

Hi everyone

I want to write a long message to all my dear invisible friends but I'm typing this with one eye shut as I'm flippin knackered so in the meantime just want to send you all lots of love, strength and positivity.


Songbird xx


----------



## Momito

Hello gals!

Lovely to hear from you and sorry to hear that some of you have been struggling.  Why can't life just be a smooth ride for once?  I guess it is that old addage of just working through it.

Lady-S - I just have to say...you most certainly  have more than a beanie in there!  Love your pic!!  Your tummy is truely beautiful!  Hope you are well and that the snow is not proving hazardous.  Thinking of you...

Stretch...hope you are well too...you sound like you are very busy indeed with no chance to wind down.

Songbird...how do you manage to remain so glam?!  You've gotta share your secrets!!!
Love to you all   
Momito
xxxxxxxx


----------



## Lady-S

Michael John David delivered safely at 2:46 pm on 23rd jan. He's perfect!!!! 7.9lb. I'll update with more when I can drag myself away from the handsome fella. 

Xxxxx


----------



## Wraakgodin

Oh Sonia, I just nipped in to wish you a happy due date!!!! 

What amazing news!!!    Huge congratulations!!!    I am so so happy for you!  Wooooohooooooooooooo!



That has put such a huge smile on my face!!! I have a feeling it will be quite a while before you can drag yourself away from him!!!    

Sue


----------



## Wraakgodin

Although I did expect updates between contractions!!! 

Sue


----------



## tiara

WOOHOOOOOOOO   Lady S and Hubby!!!!! Wow I am so so so so happy for you both!!


Take it easy hun!


And tot he gang hi, sorry I have AWOL...mega busy with work and being creative again!!!!


Hugs all round


Txxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## simone hart

Congratulations Sonia, that's perfect news   Wishing you all the best xxxxxx


----------



## simone hart

Songbird, Congratulations to you too and sorry for the delay in my reply.   

I was also taking a break from ff over Christmas and then went away for my birthday last week etc
lots of love and sounds like it's all going well.

Love to all, x


----------



## Pipster1978

Congratulations Lady s sweetheart! Amazing news and you thought it'd be ages! No more texts and ** messages from me going 'is it born yet? Is it? Is it?' Wonderful news and love to Lord S too xxx


----------



## Stretch

YAYYYYYYYYY!!!!!! CONGRATULATIONS Lady........................so thrilled for you


----------



## GIAToo

YEEEEEEEEHHHHHAAAAAAAAAAAAA!        
Fantastic news - enjoy all those early precious moments.  Congratulations to you both.   Welcome to the world little Michael         

Can't wait to see you 
GIA Tooxxxxxxx


----------



## Momito

MEGGA HUGE CONRATS TO LORD AND LADY S ON THE BIRTH OF HIS LITTLE LORDSHIP!!
                        

He sounds perfecto!

Lots of love

Momito
xxxxxxxx


----------



## Lady-S

Thank u sooooo much everyone!!! 1st night home and I've had 2 hours sleep. He just wants cuddles... But Dh ad good sleep so in the day I'll just do feeds then sleep. 

Can't stop staring at him & wondering how he fitted in my tummy!!! Lol. 

Obviously very tired & quite sore now the adrenalin of labour has worn off...I made it to 7cm at home, at hospital quickly progressed to 9cm but he was very distressed during contractions so I was heavily monitored & the last bit took some time. Plus he was then too high for me to push so I needed to wait 2 hours before pushing which was really hard work. Eventually his poor head was too swollen & they needed ventouse, followed by forceps to deliver.....only had gas & air. 

Lots of love to everyone 

Xxxxx


----------



## Songbird80

Yippedy yay for Lady and Lord S!

Can't wait to introduce team GB to the little man soon!!

Xxx


----------



## handy1

YaaaaaaaYyyyyyyyyyy    . Congratulations 


I am so happy for you Sonia . Enjoy being a mum.
I love the profile picture.

Handy


----------



## simone hart

Lady Sonia - love the gorgeous picture of your little baby boy - he looks very munchable!!!! Hope it's all going well......understandably it's very busy for you.
very quiet, our end. DD is now 2 ( where did that time go?) but we kept it quite quiet this year as she still doesn't understand yet. I've been poorly with a stinky cold and had one last month as well which seemed to last for ages.
Hugs, Simone


----------



## Lady-S

Very quick one while mr Michael moo is feeding...all he seems to do!!! I'm like daisy the cow!! Lol

We're doing ok here, Michael gaining weight well. We do however have a standing order at GP with baby acne, reflux & now thrush. Poor little chap. With the reflux he's awake quite a bit at night therefore so am I so blooming knackered. 

I'm loving being a mummy & even though its hard work and I'm surviving on 2-3 hours sleep, I wouldn't change it fir the world. He's truly scrummy. 

Hope everyone well...what u all been doing?

Simone - can't believe dd is 2!!! Wow!!!

Lots of love to u all

Xxxx


----------



## Momito

Lady S - Mr Michael Moo is bootiful!  Hope his baby acne, reflux and thrush all clean up soon.  Poor little mite.  Hope you can get a bit more shut-eye too.  But am sure you are loving being a mum!


AFM - had another session at Serum with DE - big fat f-ing Negative.  Not happy.  But am over the worst of it now.  Lost a dear friend to terminal cancer on the same weekend so it has been heavy on the emotions.  But he was a fighter, and so in his honour we will keep fighting too.  At least we can.  So just a question of saving - again.  

Lots of Love 
Momito
xxxxxxxx


----------



## Lady-S

Momito - biggest of hugs. I'm truly so sorry!!! What does penny say? Does she have a plan for next time?
And to lose a dear friend...life is so cruel and unfair. My thoughts are with you 
Xxxx


----------



## Momito

Thanks Lady-S.  Penny is very surprised that it didn't work but I wasn't in a place to start planning when we communicated.  I'll get in touch again but tbh just don't have the dosh to go ahead with anything right now which, I imagine, makes it difficult to have a plan of any kind.
xxxxxxxx


----------



## handy1

Hello 

Monitor ... Habibity ... very big hugs for you. I am also sorry for the loss of your friend. Take your time and plan your next step whenever you can ... 

Lady S .. Your son's is gorgeous .. Of course like his mum and dad. I love the photo so so cute. You are a wonderful mum and things will become better with reflux , thrush and acne. Sometimes they grow out of it very quickly. 
I hope your enjoying your maternity leave... I liked mine so much  and wished I could have continued but have to go back to work at 6 months. 

My DD is chattering away and says a lot of words, mainly no.

Love  you all 

Handy


----------



## tiara

Momito..... What can I say, you are a born fighter, and it is so unfair it didn't happen this time! Please let yourself heal properly from the disappointment  but I am sure when that bank balance allows it will happen for you both...It just has too. Also the double whammy of losing your close friend must be just awful hun. I am here for you any time, I hope you know that hun.   


Lady S, Glad ya little babba is doing well, Eeek with the symptoms poor thing. I am sure he will be fine in no time hun


Hugs to the Gang  


txxxxx


----------



## Songbird80

Hi girlies
Was thinking about you all this morning so wanted to say hi and see how everyone is??

Momito - im sorry to read that you had a cycle that didn't work out. I really know the disappointment as it wasn't until my third DE cycle that it worked. I'm sending you lots of love xx

Tiara how are you doing sweets? Is work still crazy?

Simone - wow can't believe how fast the time has done and your little girl is growing up fast!

Pips - how goes it girlfriend?

Stretch - hope all is good for you my love?

Lady S - hope little Michael is good?! Team GB can't wait to meet him!

Hope everyone is doing well!

The twinkles are doing really well - they're now 3 months!
Think I've been blessed with two little angels as they are such good babies 
Still have to pinch myself daily when I look at them.

Think of you all often and sending everyone lots of love xx


----------



## Momito

So glad you and your "twinkles" are doing well Songbird.  I am sure they are both totally scrumptious.

Thanks habibti Handy and Tiara for your kind words.  Have sort of pushed it all to one side now and am just getting on with things.  Think DH is quite affected though...anger really that we have given so much and got zilch in return.  It is 10 treatments now plus the miscarriage from the natural conception...it is all quite a lot to have to endure.  But what to do?

Love to you all

Momito
xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Lady-S

Lots of hugs for Momito.  You've been through so much xxxxxx


----------



## Songbird80

Momito - I honestly don't know how you've kept going... It is so hard to endure. You're an absolute trooper and I just know this is going to come good for you. Out of the 10 cycles, how many have been using DE?
Xx


----------



## Stretch

Momito - big   hun, your relationship to your DH sounds so strong, am praying that it is both your time very soon xx




Well i am pleased to announce the birth of Florentine Grace born at 6.59am on Thursday morning, weighing an impressive 9.3lb


----------



## Lady-S

Stretch - nearly dropped iPhone in bath with ur news. How wonderful. Big congrats!!! Hope u are well & not too sore - just thinking of u getting back on ur horse lol. Seriously that is such lovely news!!!! 

Xxxx


----------



## Songbird80

Huge congrats to Stretch!! Love the name - had it on my list too 

X


----------



## handy1

CONGRATULATION Stretch... love the name..

I am so happy for you ...

Love to you all

Handy


----------



## Momito

Love the name too Stretch...had been imagining you with a big bump...had obviously underestimated!  Big Congrats to you all!  Need a double picture!

Hope you are both doing well...


Songbird...only the 1 with DE.  Just a question of money now to try again...

Hope you are all well

Momito
xxxxxxx


----------



## Stretch

Hi Momito - here is a pic of the chubster 

http://sphotos-b.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/562086_10151292418817693_759876653_n.jpg


----------



## Momito

She´s a (big) beauty Stretch!!  You must all be over the moon...


----------



## tiara

Wow congratulations Stretch....a gorgeous name.  


Hi SBird glad all is well with your Angels..


Momito, I am in awe of you hun, I really am!!!!! Catch up soon sweetie...


Lady S hope it is all going well, 


Hugs to Handy


Hi to the gang!!!!!!!!!!!!!


AFM, Turned 40 Eek!!!!! and decided to to pamper myself in my new age..lots!!!!


Hugs


Txxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Momito

Happy Birthday Tiara...may your 40s bring you happiness sweetpea...      

Have started doing Zumba classes in an attempt to keep everything going South ha ha ha!  Absolutely love it!

Love
Momito
xxxxxx


----------



## tiara

Momito


Thank you hun it was on the 19th March!!! isn't it your Birthday soon


Txxxxxxxxxx


P.S I love zumba


----------



## GIAToo

Gorgeous girl Stretch! Congratulations 
xxxxx


----------



## Lady-S

What a doll, stretch!!! She's totally gorgous!!! U must be pleased as punch!!!

Xxx


----------



## Lady-S

Hello lovely ladies. Hope ur all doing ok. Thinking of u all. 

Little man is 3 months today!!! Not so little as he wears 6-9 month sleep suits!! A proper lanky long legs. Lol. 

Not much else to report.  My days are generally spent changing, feeding, tickling, rocking, swaying and standing under the extractor fan in the kitchen. He loves it...very calming!!!

Lots of love to u all

Xxxxx


----------



## handy1

Hello All

Lady S  that is so lovely. He is growing fast. Would love to see you and the litle man? we can arrange something or a meet up with all our lovely ladies here.

My daughter she is talking with a full sentence now .. she is 21 months old.

Love 

Handy


----------



## Lady-S

Hello lovely ladies...if anyone is still out there!!!

Last few months have been a whirlwind and now I'm due to go back to work in September!!!! Boooooo. I've had to change schools but its going to be an exciting time ahead. So I'm throwing myself into full time motherhood and enjoying every last blooming minute that I can. Worked hard enough for it so enjoy enjoy enjoy!!!!

Michael was 6 months on Tuesday and doing so well. Sitting up, scoffing any food he can get his hands on. I did my last breast feed Tuesday evening as the inevitable HRT has to be restarted. I've chosen pills this time rather than the gel. 

I think of you all often and sad to see this thread has died down, especially as I always got such great comfort and support on here. But I know I'm just as guilty of not posting.

Hope you are all well.

Xxxxx


----------



## Wraakgodin

Hello stranger!!!  

Glad to hear that you and Michael are doing so well.  Good luck with the challenges of your new job, although i hope you dont get too many challenges!!  

Nothing much going on here, DH has got 3 weeks off so we are just chilling this week before I give him a list of jobs to do next week!!!  

Sue


----------



## Lady-S

Can I give him a list of jobs too please sue. Lol


----------



## Wraakgodin

Certainly not, I have got enough to keep him busy for years!!!  

Sue


----------



## Stretch

Hey Guys,


Lady S - aww glad M is doing really well and good luck for the job change (I am sure you will do great)


Wraak - enjoy the chilling hun (whats the weather like out there?)   




All good here......can't believe my big baby is off to school in September but he is mega excited. F is doing really well and is an absolute chubster


----------



## simone hart

I know it is really late but huge congratulations on the birth of Florentine, Stretch - she is absolutely gorgeous!!!

Lady S I am glad you have been enjoying your maternity leave - time passes so quickly. I love the under water shot. I know that all of us are eternally grateful for this site in our time of need. When babies come along, it does get even more difficult to come on here, which is a little ironic but true
. I had said to myself that I would try to come on here until all of us who met that time at the Goumet Pizza restaurant had our little babies ( if everyone still had that as their wish, of course). I know that is still not quite the case and feel remiss for not coming on earlier. 

Love to all the ladies that still read this site and hope everyone is well.
My little girl is now 2 and a half and is going to start nursery in September, She is a delight and talks constantly. I keep meaning to start with the potty training but life seems to get in the way. We play on the potty but that is it really so far. She loves playing with the toilet roll.
I sadly had another miscarriage this year but it does at least prove that my dh's swimmers are better than was predicted as I have had 3 losses now where we have become pregnant the traditional way.( one happening before our successful ICSI where we had dd). I was, obviously sad about it, but after having one last year, I was really expecting it would happen again. I do have my dd which is a great consolation and I am now on the wrong side of 40, so very realistic about the quality, or lack of, with the age of my eggs. I do feel that I need to 'just get on with my life' as fertility has been on the back of my mind for a few good years.
Hope everyone enjoys the rest of the summer,
S xx


----------



## Lady-S

Simone - I am soooo sorry for ur loss!!!! Again!!!! So bloody unfair!!! Do u feel you want to pursue further investigations? I know it's a trek but i saw dr gorgy in London who diagnosed my immune issues. However, I do understand the need to "move on" and count blessings for ur little miracle!!!

How have these babies suddenly got so big Potty training?!? Gosh!!! I wouldn't have a clue, I'm just getting to grips with weaning. And as soon as I think I've got it Sussed Michael throws me a curve ball and changes his routine!!! I can't keep up!!!

I always plan to come on here, even if its quiet to check in and update. Everyone was such a huge support to me on my journey and I'll never forget that. I am sooo grateful for the support at every step of the way. Even sue.com stalking me in my final days of pregnancy ("is it here yet?") lol. I also still want to offer and return that support to everyone whatever stage they are at - whether it's ongoing treatment, moving on or just being a frazzled mum...although I do understand this is not the forum necessarily for this but we have all gone through so much together....

I think of you all often

Xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## GIAToo

Simone - so sorry for your loss      I know you have your lovely girl, but it is still hard    Sounds like she is doing really well and no need to rush the potty training eh?   
Hello Stretch! I have now moved (finally! Only took 10 months!!!   ) so I guess I am nearer to you now??  Tea and cake sometime?   

Hi Sue - hope DH gets all his jobs done to your satisfaction    

Lady S - lovely to see you and the gorgeous M on Monday   
AFM - as I say I have now moved to nearer my parents (Lady S convinced me it was the right move) and I am loving it.  I still have lots of friends in this area and it feels so much more relaxed than being in London.  Plus I have reduced my mortgage by 56% so I can afford to work part-time for the next few years for sure.  I am also about to start my 3rd career on Monday as a Lecturer at the local Technical College.  I'll be teaching Human Resources and possibly some acting in the future.  All very scary and exciting.  Sadly in amongst all this change I also lost my beautiful little dog after 16 years together so that has been very hard, but she did have a long and happy life with me.  I miss her terribly though.   
Little S has turned into a terrible two (don't believe what Lady S may say following this post as he's an angel with others around!), but he is very funny, cheeky and also talks all the time!

Anyway, love to you all
GIA Too xx


----------



## Stretch

simone - oh lovely big   ......it doesn't get any easier hun does it   


gia - did you say CAKE!!!!......i'm there    seriously i go back to work in late sep but am free every Friday and would love to meet up with you   


Sonia - do you live down this way too then?


----------



## tiara

Hi Ladies.


Hugs to all


Simone, you poor love, sending you lits of love and hugs.....    


Hi to the gang, it so lovely that most of you have babbies now, or ickle adults.




Txxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Lady-S

Stretchy Mac - I'm Enfield, north London. Where are you? U fortunately I'm back to work in 2 weeks...booooo hisssssss....but I'm happy to travel. 

Gia- S is sooooogorogus. Ur too hard on hi.  He's such a star and a real credit to you. What fab mum!!

T - what's news with u Hun? Ur busy work work work I guess but hoping all good. How's the home front? Know it was a tough time a while back, think of u often. Hope all is ok xxxxxxxxxxx

Xxxxxx


----------



## Lady-S

Hi girls,

Jumping on to say hello and let you all know I'm thinking of you. I'm back at work now so mega hectic. I only do 3 days and wish I'd done this YEARS ago!!!! Michael is very settled with the childminder so that's a huge weight off my mind!!

He's crawling now and into everything!!! I can't keep up and need eyes at the back of my head. Lol

I hope everyone is well, I think of you all often!!

Xxxxxx


----------



## handy1

Hello to all of you and I am thinking of you all. 

Lady-s it's so nice to hear fom you and Michael .  Siham is now speaking really well . 

Love to you all


----------



## simone hart

Hello all,
I was trying to catch up on here and my daughter keeps trying to press the buttons. I think she wants my attention!!!!

Lady S I am glad the return to work has gone down well. Yes, I am sure 3 days is so much better! Hope it cintnues to go well for you.
Gia -  Hope you have settled well into your new home and it seems like you are already established in the area having friends nearby. Hope your new job is going well? Really sorry about your dog, it is very sad when they have been with us for quite a few years. My cat is 16 and know we don't have that many years left with her. She is on tablets permanently for her thyroid but she seems to be doing ok at the moment. Seems like your cheeky monkey is keeping you busy!  
Handy -  And your little girl is keeping you entertained with her talking too. Do you work part time as well?
My little girl entertains me and makes me laugh a lot. She is also hard work when she doesn't get her own way ( as it is often the opposite of what I want her to do) and frequently throws herself onto the floor having a paddy. I am hoping that she soon realises that she will not achieve anything by doing this and will stop acting spoilt! 
Tiara - Hope you are well? How is teaching? And are you still doing some acting work as well?
Momito How is your home improvements coming along? Hope you are both well?

Love to all,

Simone x


----------



## Lady-S

A very belated happy new year and of course merry Xmas!!

I wanted to pop on sooner but Michael was poorly over xmas and I've been laid up with a bad back the last couple of weeks.....

Not sure if anyone still reads this thread or even comes on FF but just wanted to wish everyone a very happy 2014 

Xxxxxx


----------



## Wraakgodin

Of course I still read the thread!  You aren´t getting rid of me that easily!!   

Hope your back gets better soon.  Everything ok here, Isabella has had 2 bugs in the last week, so keeping her off school until next week (they have a day off Friday anyway), I think she went back too soon last time.  

Happy New Year!!!  DH is going to a Christmas party this evening, hard to feel seasonal now!  

Sue


----------



## Lady-S

Poor thing, get well soon little lady!!!

Heading back to GP as need sick note for this week...possibly next. We'll see what she says. Hard to see me being back at work if I can't lift Michael  very frustrating!!!

Xxxxx


----------



## Lady-S

Hello ladies,

Not sure is anyone is still on FF or checking this thread but I think of you often and just wanted to wish each and every one of you a wonderful Christmas season and I hope 2015 is an amazing year. 

Xxxxxxx


----------



## DizziSquirrel

Please take a peek, Looking forward to a pm or 2 
CLICK HERE ​


----------

